# Sticky  What are you listening to right now?



## AtomikX

So post it up, what do you have spinning in the cd changer, record player, cassette, youtube or whatever?

Here is what I have cued up:

People Are People (14 minute homemade mix)- Depeche Mode
You Look So Fine- Garbage 
Vow- Garbage
All Good Things- Nelly Furtado

Let's hear your music.


----------



## leppardess

There's already a thread about this...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 58188.html


----------



## treksalot

yea, but i don't see a reason why there couldn't be another, unless it takes up space. 
mine is  Alabama by Paper Rival
http://www.purevolume.com/paperrival


----------



## m18r18

This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?

My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


----------



## nothing to fear

'echoes' is one of my favourite pink floyd songs.

lately i've been listening to:
animal collective - feels
elliott smith - roman candle
aphex twin - selected ambient works vol. II
autechre - tri repetae


----------



## seattlegrunge

At this very moment (upon writing the post) I'm listening to Alive by Pearl Jam (awesome solo).


----------



## eyeguess

Built to Spill's _Keep it Like a Secret_


----------



## Slothrop

Jesu's discography has been in heavy rotation.
Autechre's _Amber_ and BoC's _Geogaddi_
A lot of Boris, God is an Astronaut, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Tetsu Inoue, and Stars of the Lid.

Currently - Fly Pan Am's self-titled debut.


----------



## Zephyr

My water cooler. It's making funny noises again.


----------



## novocain stain

The Leak Bros - delerium


----------



## Chrysalii

...almost every bit of Pink Floyd I have on my computer....
as for the current song, "Arnold Layne" their first single.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Bones of an Idol by The New Pornographers


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Right now, I'm listening to Endless Alibi by the rock band Three


----------



## bezoomny

The new Ryan Adams EP and early Beatles stuff


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Triad by Tool


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Samuel Jackson Five - Easily Misunderstood LP


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Wow! Two Autechre listeners in this thread already. I love Amber. I'm surprised I'm not bigger on Tri Repetae since it seems to be held in such esteem. Although "Clipper" is one of my favorite tracks ever. 

Also back when I was big into Pink Floyd Meddle was one of my favorite albums and I liked probably more than Dark Side and The Wall so it's cool to see that mentioned.

Lately I've been listening some good black metal albums such as:
Burzum - Filosofem 
Ulver - Natten's Madrigal 
Darkthrone - Transylvanian Hunger

yeah, I'm cheating I guess, I'm not listening to anything right now.


----------



## Fireflylight

*What Are You Listening to?*

Presently, what bands / musicians do you like? What's in your CD player? What's in your ipod?
Here's my list, though I don't know album names just singers:

KT Tunstall, 
Nelly Furtado, 
Sixpence None the Richer, 
Sting, 
Soundgarden, 
Everclear


----------



## BeautifulSorta

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Lately, I've been listening to a lot of these bands/artists:

* My Morning Jacket
* Beck
* Drive-By Truckers
* Josh Ritter
* Gillian Welch
* Son Volt
* Steve Earle
* Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## bezoomny

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Pulp
Elliott Smith
The Buzzcocks
Joy Division
Sisters of Mercy
New Order
The Clash
The Smiths
early Beatles (Help/Hard Days Night)


----------



## turbomatt

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Radiohead
Wolf Parade
The Decemberists


----------



## dullard

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Here is a small cross-section of what I've been listening to in this past month.:

- Julie Doiron
- Tinariwen
- Can
- Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band
- The Dubliners (Ronnie Drew died ;_
- Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O.
- Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers
- Samamidon
- Nick Drake
- Antonín Dvo?ák
- Fats Waller
- Saul Williams
- Sonic Youth
- Rachel's
- Smog
- The Knife
- Einstürzende Neubauten
- Gorguts
- Mastodon (What can I say, I was in the mood for some whalecore.)
- King Crimson 
- João Gilberto
- A Lily
- Bikini Kill
- Amebix
- Dirty Projectors

I would have usually just linked to my last.fm account but that is only what I listen to on the PC and nobody would have checked it out.


----------



## Chrysalii

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Soundgarden (most listened to...in fact I'm going through Superunknown right now)
Pink Floyd
Pearl Jam
Metallica
Temple of the Dog
Deftones
Bone Thugs-n-Harmony
Disturbed
with some other stuff thrown in occasionally.


----------



## jchildr

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## TorLin

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

you want me to post 88.2 GB worth of music?


----------



## Aloysius

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Pearl Jam
Alice In Chains
Sleater-Kinney
CKY
System Of A Down
The Black Keys


----------



## Drella

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Lately, I've been playing: Lesley Gore, France Gall, Jacques Dutronc, Patti Smith, David Bowie, and Roxy Music.


----------



## Michael W

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

I've been addicted to archive.org lately, it is a live music archive that has every grateful dead show ever recorded from 1965 to 1995.

Right now I'm listening to a stream of the Dead at the Winterland arena in San Francisco, october 4th 1970.


----------



## Black_Widow

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Lately have been listening alot to Evanescence and Within Temptation.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Lately, I've been listening to a lot of:

Blessid Union Of Souls
Evan and Jaron
Marillion
Kent
The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Conquistador

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Blood For Blood
Sheer Terror
Madball
Marauder
Bulldoze


----------



## Bad Religion

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Strapping Young Lad
Motorhead
Exodus
Overkill
Rush
Tool 
Kreator


----------



## Narcissus

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

Kevin Ayers - Only Heaven Knows


----------



## imt

*Re: What Are You Listening to?*

August Burns Red - Back Burner


----------



## imt

Flako - Butcher you


----------



## Bredwh

The Bird and the Bee - Ray Guns Are Not Just the Future
(Fantastic album!)


----------



## Writer of Fictions

Elevator Love Letter-Stars


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## likeOlikeH

Metric's new album, 'Fantasies'


----------



## Tercio

aggressive force - securing what's sacred


----------



## utopian_grrl

An Horse and their new album _Rearrange Beds_


----------



## Mehitabel

I'll just take a look at what I've downloaded recently:
A lot of Emerson Lake & Palmer
A lot of classic rock, period.
Rachmaninov's _Vespers_
A few Stan Rogers albums.


----------



## orpheus

"Careless Whisper" - Wham!


----------



## estse

Il Ripresa	0:51	Morricone, Ennio	Giornata Nera Per L'Ariete	Soundtrack


----------



## estse

Emseepee	4:26	Growing	Vision Swim	Unclassifiable


----------



## imt

Becoming the Archetype - "The Epigone"


----------



## TorLin

"bubbly" | colbie coillat


----------



## TorLin

africa (quicksound - alain vinet remix) | cirque du soleil


----------



## NegativeCreep23

Alice In Chains-We Die Young from their first album, Facelift.

Nice, positive music. keeps me going!


----------



## TorLin

"butterfly" | mariah carey | butterfly


----------



## mooncake

Electric Wizard - Return Trip


----------



## KumagoroBeam

mooncake said:


> Electric Wizard - Return Trip


aww, this reminds me that i have that song. i'm gonna go listen to it now. 
at the moment i'm listening to

BUCK-TICK - Gessekai


----------



## mooncake

Colour Haze - Mountain


KumagoroBeam said:


> i'm gonna go listen to it now.


And so you should! Yesterday I listened to Electric Wizard for about 4 hours in a row, it was lovely. :yes


----------



## imt

Tech N9ne - "Come Gangsta"


----------



## Eric32

Night Drive by Jimmy Eat World right now. Chill music is my thing


----------



## mooncake

DJ Shadow - What Does Your Soul Look Like (part 4)


----------



## bezoomny

_Motown Classics Gold
More Motown Classics Gold
_The Beach Boys - _Pet Sounds
_Belle & Sebastian - _The Boy with the Arab Strap
_Bob Dylan - _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan
_Bob Dylan - _Another Side of Bob Dylan
_The Buzzcocks - _Singles Going Steady
_David Bowie - _Hunky Dory
_Jarvis Cocker - _Jarvis
_Jens Lekman - _Night Falls Over Kortedala
_The Killers - _Day & Age
_Kings of Convenience - _Quiet is the New Loud
_Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin I
_Love - _Forever Changes
_of Montreal - _Cherry Peel
_The Olivia Tremor Control - _Dusk at Cubist Castle_
The Replacements - _Let it Be
_Ryan Adams & the Cardinals - _Cold Roses
_Sigur Ros - _Med Sud I Eyrum Vid Spilum Endalaust
_The Smiths - _Louder than Bombs
_Tullycraft - _Disenchanted Hearts Unite
_TV on the Radio - _Dear Science
_The Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground
_The Zombies - _Odyssey and Oracle_


----------



## Under Pressure

In The Waiting Line by Zero 7


----------



## Writer of Fictions

Bruises-Chairlift


----------



## tremelo

screeching weasel - 'crying in my beer'


----------



## Desperate

p-p-p-poker face, p-p-poker face (mah mah mah mah)

Poker face by Lady GaGa


----------



## jfk1116

Tool-"Stinkfist"


----------



## Bredwh

Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm

(my name's Brian too, heh)


----------



## Bredwh

Under Pressure said:


> In The Waiting Line by Zero 7


Did you listen to this on the Garden State soundtrack? I love that soundtrack and movie. Zach Braff's Grammy for that soundtrack was well deserved in my opinion.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Smiths - Heaven knows I'm miserable now 
and up next is 
Dir en Grey - [KR]cube


----------



## murmur

venus as a boy -bjork


----------



## estse

Uninventing The Wheel	3:45	Architect	Ghost Of The Saltwater Machines	Metal


----------



## estse

Tabloid Sores (Nosaj Thing Rmx)	2:30	HEALTH	Health//Disco	Unclassifiable


----------



## stealyourface722

RAP BABY RAP
WAYNE WAYNE WANYE lol 
emniem, bone thugs, eazy e, game, 

bob marley is always good.


----------



## tremelo

house of love - 'christine'


----------



## Desperate

p-p-p-poker face, p-p-poker face...


----------



## lucyinthesky

bezoomny said:


> _Motown Classics Gold
> More Motown Classics Gold
> _The Beach Boys - _Pet Sounds
> _Belle & Sebastian - _The Boy with the Arab Strap
> _Bob Dylan - _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan
> _Bob Dylan - _Another Side of Bob Dylan
> _The Buzzcocks - _Singles Going Steady
> _David Bowie - _Hunky Dory
> _Jarvis Cocker - _Jarvis
> _Jens Lekman - _Night Falls Over Kortedala
> _The Killers - _Day & Age
> _Kings of Convenience - _Quiet is the New Loud
> _Led Zeppelin - _Led Zeppelin I
> _Love - _Forever Changes
> _of Montreal - _Cherry Peel
> _The Olivia Tremor Control - _Dusk at Cubist Castle_
> The Replacements - _Let it Be
> _Ryan Adams & the Cardinals - _Cold Roses
> _Sigur Ros - _Med Sud I Eyrum Vid Spilum Endalaust
> _The Smiths - _Louder than Bombs
> _Tullycraft - _Disenchanted Hearts Unite
> _TV on the Radio - _Dear Science
> _The Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground
> _The Zombies - _Odyssey and Oracle_


You have such good taste in music.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Deicide - The Stench of Redemption. Apologies if this offends any religious people, but it's a great album


----------



## Desperate

Poker face!!


----------



## imt

Esham - 24/7


----------



## tremelo

catherine wheel - 'black metallic'


----------



## TorLin

"you cant hide , you can't run " | dilated peoples | 20/20


----------



## imt

Necro - Dead Body Disposal


----------



## TorLin

" live a good life " | 2pac | Makaveli - eastcoast - westcoast
oops bootleg !


----------



## solasum

I'm listening to something I call "build4" from The Sims: Makin' Magic.


----------



## TorLin

"Hot Stuff (i want you back)" | *****cat dolls


----------



## TorLin

"Ear Drums" [remix] | Dilated Peoples | the platform


----------



## imt

Necro - _evil ****_


----------



## TorLin

"Paranoia" | Swollen Members | Heavy


----------



## TorLin

"Here Now" | Jin | The Rest is History


----------



## Speratus

Lucky - Allrise. Youtube it.


----------



## TorLin

"Heavy Thinkers" | Swollen Members | Monsters in the Closet


----------



## Fireflylight

*What song are you really digging right now??*

Refer to post title.

I really like that song "I Love College." I don't know who it's by, the lyrics are kind of lame, but it has a catchy tune.

edit: it's by Asher Roth


----------



## tigerlilly

"the clincher" by chevelle.


----------



## Fireflylight

I love that song too!


----------



## tigerlilly

and "pain" by jimmy eat world. :]


----------



## imt

Slaughterhouse - Wack MC's


----------



## Speratus

tigerlilly said:


> "the clincher" by chevelle.


Haha, did I get you hooked on that song or were you into it before hand?

Rise Against - Surrender


----------



## Metallic

I can't seem to get Dr. Feelgood by Motley Crue out of my head.


----------



## tigerlilly

yeah, i'd never heard chevelle until you sent me that link... haha

and rise against is good too.

i have a friend who's obsessed with motley crue. we went to the hard rock cafe in munich together, and they had nikki sixx's jacket; she went insane. it was hilarious.


----------



## Perfectionist

Beyonce - Halo.

I've caught myself going HALO HALO HALO a couple times now.


----------



## Under Pressure

Pete Townshend- Let My Love Open The Door

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt3eG1JkmqE&feature=related


----------



## TorLin

"Breath" | Swollen Members Featuring Nelly Furtado | Monsters in the Closet


----------



## estse

Baby Liver	4:44	Black Elk	Black Elk	Metal


----------



## estse

Rpg 1	0:37	Ahleuchatistas	The Same And The Other	Rock


----------



## estse

Dust	2:15	The Ex	Singles.Period: The Vinyl Years 1980-1990	Alternative & Punk


----------



## vintagerocket

the books - the lemon of pink


----------



## Speratus

Lynyrd Skynyrd / Shinedown - Simple Man

Mama told me when I was young
Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say
And if you do this, it will help you some sunny day

Take your time,don't live too fast
Troubles will come and they will pass
Go find a woman and you'll find love
And don't forget son, there is someone up above

And be a simple kind of man
Be something you love and understand
Baby, be a simple kind of man
Won't you do this for me son
If you can

Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
All that you need is in your soul
And you can do this if you try
All that I want for you, my son, is to be satisfied

And be a simple kind of man
Be something you love and understand
Baby, be a simple kind of man
Won't you do this for me son
If you can

Boy, don't you worry, you'll find yourself
Follow you heart and nothing else
And you can do this if you try
All I want for you my son
Is to be satisfied

And be a simple kind of man
Be something you love and understand
Baby, be a simple kind of man
Won't you do this for me son
If you can


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

'Breadcrumb Trail' by Slint, had it stuck in my head all day at work last Thursday.

Also 'God of the Forsaken' by Morbid Angel. Best guitar solo you'll ever lay your ears on.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Bob Dylan - I Don't Believe You (She Acts Like We Never Have Met)


----------



## MaidMarian

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## Hot Chocolate

The Ting Tings - Fruit Machine. Omg, How many times have I listen to this song on iTunes ever since I've downloaded it.

Oh and so tempted to yell 'Kar-ching! Kar-ching!'


----------



## Under Pressure

Angus and Julia Stone - Wasted

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_rOQ7Ux7WA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Under Pressure

Rammstein - Ein Lied


----------



## Stanley

The Fray - You Found me


----------



## LostPancake

pandora just played this - :boogie

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)


----------



## Phibes

You should so listen to this song, its fantastic.

Pj Harvey - A perfect Day Elise


----------



## Phibes

LostPancake said:


> pandora just played this - :boogie
> 
> Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)


That's a great song  I first heard arcade fire in a fourstar co. skateboarding video. Fantastic!


----------



## bezoomny

"Care of Cell 44" by The Zombies


----------



## CopadoMexicano

"Cant stop me" - Jadakiss


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kinslayer - Nightwish


----------



## laura024

Stanley said:


> The Fray - You Found me


<3

Lately it's been two for me. Decode by Paramore and You Be The Anchor That Keeps My Feet On The Ground, I'll Be The Wings That Keeps Your Heart In The Clouds by Mayday Parade.


----------



## tigerlilly

laura024 said:


> <3
> 
> Lately it's been two for me. Decode by Paramore and You Be The Anchor That Keeps My Feet On The Ground, I'll Be The Wings That Keeps Your Heart In The Clouds by Mayday Parade.


a mayday parade fan!! :]


----------



## laura024

tigerlilly said:


> a mayday parade fan!! :]


Yeah  I first heard of them 2 years ago when my best friend moved to another state. She had Three Cheers for Five Years acoustic on her Myspace. It made me cry because some of the things in the song described what we had done in our friendship like watch fireworks (from other people's yards lol) and I really did wish we could've waited for the snow.


----------



## tigerlilly

laura024 said:


> Yeah  I first heard of them 2 years ago when my best friend moved to another state. She had Three Cheers for Five Years acoustic on her Myspace. It made me cry because some of the things in the song described what we had done in our friendship like watch fireworks (from other people's yards lol) and I really did wish we could've waited for the snow.


i used to cry when i heard "miserable at best." my best friend's name is katie, and she was really depressed and it made me sad too.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Nirvana - Talk to me (live)


----------



## Conquistador

Chaos 88 - Summer of Hate


----------



## Fireflylight

Light Grenades by Incubus


----------



## Fireflylight

That's Not My Name by The Ting Tings


----------



## laura024

tigerlilly said:


> i used to cry when i heard "miserable at best." my best friend's name is katie, and she was really depressed and it made me sad too.


Aw  I hope she's not depressed anymore.


----------



## mooncake

Earth - Divine and Bright


----------



## tremelo

monster movie - 'beautiful arctic star'


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ride out remix - Papoose ft C-Murder


----------



## downbutnotout




----------



## Fireflylight

Provider (zero 7 remix) by N.E.R.D.


----------



## seanybhoy

Kt Tunstall - Hold On & Amy Mcdonald - This is the life


----------



## likeOlikeH

Candle (Sick and Tired) by The White Tie Affair. It's a really catchy song, I saw them open for Lady GaGa last week and really got into this song.


----------



## imt

Eminem ft. Royce da 5'9 - Scary Movies


----------



## TorLin

"kindness for weakness" | Dilated Peoples | 20/20


----------



## Razorblade Kisses

'Careless Whispers' by Seether. Yeah, it's a cover of Wham, but Seether rocks it out and blows me away! It's worth checking out if you haven't heard it. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Desperate

'Poker Face' by Lady GaGa


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cant stop me - Jadakiss


----------



## seanybhoy

Calvin Harris - I'm not alone is kinda cool.


----------



## Under Pressure




----------



## tremelo

a guy called gerald - 'voodoo ray'.


----------



## blc1

Springsteen. Everbody's got a hungry heart:boogie


----------



## Bredwh

Across the Universe - Fiona Apple


----------



## bezoomny

Diana Ross & The Supremes - "Love Child"


----------



## bbarn

Britney Spears - Out from under


----------



## Bredwh

Alive With The Glory Of Love - Julia Nunes (Say Anything cover on youtube, incredible like all Julia Nunes' covers)Yeah!


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Lady Gaga-Poker Face


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Lady Gaga - Poker Face!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLioness

the killers- spaceman


----------



## Lachlan

show me love 2008 (radio planeta edit)

only ever posted here once i think.


----------



## downbutnotout

Mr Bungle-Sweet Charity (this is only the live version, the proper version sounds way better)


----------



## tremelo

slowdive - 'blue skied an' clear'


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Depeche Mode - Little 15 (Demo)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

What if - Jadakiss


----------



## MaidMarian

David Bowie - Golden Years


----------



## Chrysalii

Rush songs, but mostly
The Pass
Resist 
Roll the Bones

The rap part of Roll the Bones gets me every time. I couldn't pick just one It's the first time I can recall really getting in to 3 separate songs (it's happened with 2, but never 3).
...and for now and forever, "Echoes" - Pink Floyd


----------



## downbutnotout

Train-Ordinary


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989

I've been stuck on a select few lately...

I usually get stuck on artists specifically.

Heartless Bast Ards - Come a Long Way (I listen to this song when I feel hopeless) & New Resolution (To me they both relate to SA alot)

especially Santogold - L.E.S. Artistes as well as her other song Lights Out


----------



## Under Pressure




----------



## Stanley

Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance
Ahh the memories... of a second grade :lol


----------



## tremelo

Stanley said:


> Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance


that song is hot. i still rock to it!


----------



## citizen_erased

Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes


----------



## Under Pressure




----------



## Thresher V

For all the WEEZER fans....


----------



## Fireflylight

Anna Begins by The Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't listen to the radio as much i as I use to so mostly it's cd's that I'm digging rather than individual songs.

I'm really into these two cd's right now:

Tat - Soho Lights

Flyleaf - Flyleaf


----------



## imt

Radiohead - "15 step"


----------



## Tez

Earth Intruders (Mark Stent Extended Edit) - Björk


----------



## Fireflylight

Dave Matthews Band - Everyday


----------



## estse

Stabat Akish (s/t album)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here (Live)


----------



## ECS Dave

Click HERE, 

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Porcupine Tree - Start Of Something Beautiful (Live)


----------



## imt

IMPENDING DOOM - The Serpent Servant


----------



## EriaTarka

Underoath - Desperate Times, Desperate Measures


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Dir en grey - Byo'Shin


----------



## Roberto

My Ding-A-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## imt

Surreal - _Pops Lullaby_


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I Walk Beside You - Dream Theater


----------



## estse

Battery	4:02	Happy-Go-Licky	Will Play	Alternative & Punk


----------



## Some Russian Guy

some russky music from gta iv

"Nikogo ne zhalko" (No pity for anyone)





 :boogie


----------



## Some Russian Guy

to: Jaan Pehechaan Ho

What style of music is this ?


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I like it rough - Lady Gaga

(Actually I've been playing her The Fame album for many days )


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Porcupine Tree - Way Out Of Here


----------



## imt

Freddie Joachim - _Baiser_


----------



## SloopjohnB

Drain You By Nirvana, Nevermind is a classic and the benchmark of the 90's awesomeness.


----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Dream Theater - Repentance


----------



## imt

Esham - 666


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Porcupine Tree - Up The Downstair


----------



## imt

Necro-Dead Body Disposal


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Porcupine Tree - Dark Matter


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Gypsy jazz.
> 
> I love Jimmy Rosenberg (The guy on the right). He's like the Yngwie Malmsteen of that genre. I have two of his albums and they are great. I highly recommend anything by him.


Sounds interesting


----------



## imt

Tech n9ne - Welcome to my World


----------



## aliceYe30

Currently I am listening to Lady Gaga. I love her. For me personally she is the young Madonna. I love the album 'The Fame' and of course I love 'Poker Face'. I would definitely love to visit a concert and see her performing live on stage. Besides this I also love The Killers. 'Human' is such a great song.


----------



## dullard

Teenage Panzerkorps - Vorantwortungsfreude

I think the genre is "kraut punk". Fantastic album so far.


----------



## bezoomny

Sugar and Gold - "Slice Me Nice"

Imagine an indie-pop version of KC & The Sunshine Band. That's basically Sugar and Gold.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

very depressing sound

Electric Wizard - Saturn's Children






can anyone recommend me something similar to listen ?


----------



## VCL XI

Some Russian Guy said:


> very depressing sound
> 
> Electric Wizard - Saturn's Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend me something similar to listen ?


St. Vitus - 




Trouble - 




Pentagram - 




Mercy - 




And Black Sabbath, of course.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Black Sabbath - Fear


----------



## Sierra83

Satisfaction - Benny Benassi (Push me, and then just touch me, till I can get my, satisfaction!)


----------



## Some Russian Guy

VCL XI said:


> St. Vitus -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagram -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Black Sabbath, of course.


Thanks, I know some of these bands...


----------



## Chrysalii

Rush - "La Villa Strangiato"
I have been obsessed over Rush recently. Strange, I used to be annoyed by Geddy Lee's vocals, but not anymore (but "Tom Sawyer" still annoys me)
*song changed
Rush - "Resist"
ahhh the Hammer Dulcimer...great sound. I like when these non-standard (as in not guitar, bass or drums...or whatever player that band has) instruments make their way in to songs.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Joy Division (Closer Album)


----------



## imt

Ill Bill feat. Necro - Our Life


----------



## imt

Esham - KKKill the fetus


----------



## dullard

This Kind of Punishment - From the Diary of Hermann Doubt

I've been on a pretty big post-punk kick lately.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Long Shot by Kelly Clarkson

Love her new album.


----------



## Wolfen

Zombie 2 - Original Soundtrack

I'm a huge horror movie fan and just can't resist those funny/funky/wahwah-infested retro tunes.

[edit]
500th post!


----------



## imt

Esham - 666


----------



## Tom

These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## imt

Nameless - Untitled105


----------



## imt

OdeoFile - Freedom to Prevail (Remix instrumental)


----------



## imt

Flying Lotus - _Sangria Spin Cycles_


----------



## Holly Short

Under Pressure said:


> Rammstein - Ein Lied


Rammstein are awesome.

For me it would be Transparanoia by Something For Kate.


----------



## SAgirl

I love Flyleaf


----------



## CircularThinking




----------



## Sabreth

100 in a 55 - Pop Evil.

I heard them on the radio for the first time today, and I must say, it's a catchy song.


----------



## damfino

"White Winter Hymnal" - Fleet Foxes

and, I don't believe I'm saying this, but...

"Great DJ" - The Ting Tings (I can't believe my teenage nieces and I like the same song.)


----------



## ilikebooks

Chelsea Hotel No. 2 - Leonard Cohen


----------



## tigerlilly

i have adopted "unbreakable" by fireflight as my personal theme song. :]


----------



## SAgirl

I Dare you to move - Switchfoot - Listen to the lyrics






This is Your Life - Switchfoot


----------



## Ceilidh

Marilyn Manson - We're from America.


----------



## Sabu

Promises - The Buzzcocks.


----------



## bezoomny

The Buzzcocks - "Harmony In My Head"

Love this band.


----------



## TorLin

"the shape of things to come"
by dilated peoples
the platform

why do we have two threads of "what are you listening to" ?


----------



## Mooncalf

Hysteric by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Thomas Paine

It is hypnotizing me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wes Mongomery - West Coast Blues


----------



## blockhead

ratatat
belleruche
morcheeba
dj shadow
buckethead
mick harvey
tm juke
quantic
blockhead
rodrigo y gabriela

some of my favorites, there all great.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Nine Inch Nails
Every Day Is Exactly the Same






and *happy tree friends* version


----------



## shygirl14

they just played a double play of Metalica and Alice n Chains

been listening to hard rock latley, seems to calm me down some


shy


----------



## Thomas Paine

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## nightrain




----------



## imt

Bruce Li - _Hindu Kush EP_


----------



## nightrain




----------



## tremelo

'ladies and gentlemen, we are floating in space' - spiritualized.


----------



## dullard

Today it's been:

Alamaailman Vasarat - Huuro Kolkko
High Rise - Speed Free Sonic
Scrawl - Velvet Hammer
Spore - Spore/Giant
The Tragically Hip - We are the Same
June of 44 - Four Great Points
Will Oldham - Joya
Seefeel - (CH-Vox)/Seethrough (EP)
Townes Van Zandt - Delta Momma Blues

Edit: The slashes separate album titles.


----------



## Typical Guy

Waiting Around to Die - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## blockhead

Dr Rubberfunk - Sunset Breakup


----------



## imt

J. Dilla feat. Elzhi - _Come Get it_


----------



## JackONeill

Most of today and yesterday: Katherine Jenkins 



Right now: Dulce Pontes - Antiga Palavra


----------



## starblob

The Kooks - Sway.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Guns For Afghan Rebels-Angelic Upstarts


----------



## Toad Licker

Beautiful Goodbye - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Sabu

Adolescents - House of The Rising Sun


----------



## tremelo

ride - 'drive blind'


----------



## tremelo

curve - 'galaxy'


----------



## Toad Licker

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Chrysalii

"2112" - Rush


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

Pride by Godhead


----------



## estse

Gay Beast - Second Wave (album)


----------



## tremelo

the vaselines - 'son of a gun'


----------



## Phibes

Morrissey - You Were Good In Your Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and War - Rilo Kiley


----------



## tomm87

End of a Year - Sincerely


----------



## Conquistador

Agnostic Front - No Regrets


----------



## dullard

The Replacements - Sorry Ma, Forgot to Take Out the Trash

I've given The Replacements countless chances over the years and just couldn't get into their music but for some reason in the past couple of days it has really grown on me.


----------



## AloneAsUsual

I'm listening to Rush on my Zune - the album Vapor Trails - the song "The Stars Look Down".


----------



## RoninDistance

"Don't Slow Down" by Matt and Kim :boogie


----------



## Shannon

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star


----------



## Omnium11

Shannon said:


> Fade Into You - Mazzy Star


oh wow I just listened to that great song

Anathema - feel


----------



## Shannon

Omnium11 said:


> oh wow I just listened to that great song


yeah it's always been a favorite of mine

golden days - the damnwells


----------



## RoninDistance

"You Know My Name" by Chris Cornell

It's the theme song for "Casino Royale". Love the movie, love the song!


----------



## Shannon

Let Me In - Flying Blind


----------



## tomm87

Past Worn Searching - Rainer Maria


----------



## fipha86




----------



## Phibes

New Placebo album ^_^ so good!


----------



## dullard

Silkworm - Firewater

Silkworm is one of those bands I hadn't listened to when I knew I should have, I must say that Firewater is a fantastic indie rock album (it's the only one I have by them at the moment). I can't seem to stop listening to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Palmdale - Afroman


----------



## imt

DJ Paul Pre - December Mix


----------



## Girl_Loner

:heart


----------



## jfk1116




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Deftones - Passenger (featuring Maynard from Tool). Such a good song. The whole album White Pony is pure gold. If you don't own it, GO GET IT.


----------



## fipha86

the arcade fire - in the back seat


----------



## iingridd

RoninDistance said:


> "You Know My Name" by Chris Cornell
> 
> It's the theme song for "Casino Royale". Love the movie, love the song!


chris cornell's new album is called scream, right? i downloaded two songs from there - scream and long gone - i really like this guy's music. like his formers bands too. have you heard like a stone from audioslave and black hole sun from soundgarden?


----------



## huh

Tool - Intolerance


----------



## dullard

I hope this doesn't make me sound like an *** but I think this thread is supposed to be for artists/bands and albums you are listening to at the moment. We already have a thread asking what track you are listening to.

Anyway, today I've been getting into a little Shorty mixed with my current Silkworm binge. I've also been listening to some of Herbie Hancock's tribute album to Joni Mitchell to offset the amount of indie rock I've been listening to.


----------



## Unknownn

Meet you there - Augustana


----------



## citizen_erased

Kasabian - Vlad The Impaler


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Mars Volta - Cavalettas


----------



## RoninDistance

"Space Sonic" by Ellegarden


----------



## tomm87

Lemuria - The first collection


----------



## tigerlilly

default - wasting my time


----------



## Sabu

Love in a Trashcan - Raveonettes.


----------



## seanybhoy

That Daniel Merriweather song lol ssh guilty pleasure. :um


----------



## AceRimmer

Dire Straits - Alchemy Live


----------



## Sabu

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## huh

dullard said:


> I hope this doesn't make me sound like an *** but I think this thread is supposed to be for artists/bands and albums you are listening to at the moment. We already have a thread asking what track you are listening to.
> 
> Anyway, today I've been getting into a little Shorty mixed with my current Silkworm binge. I've also been listening to some of Herbie Hancock's tribute album to Joni Mitchell to offset the amount of indie rock I've been listening to.


Haha, I actually meant to make my post in that thread =/ I always thought that thread should've been in this sub-forum though.


----------



## imt

Eminem - 3 AM


----------



## Chrysalii

Rush. Lots and lots of Rush.
The first band since Pink Floyd that's had my attention for more than a month.


----------



## GaGa Vision

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Keith

Rush - Hemispheres


----------



## tomm87

Rise & Fall - Into Oblivion


----------



## Banzai

Dao Xiang - Jay Chou...a very beautiful song...just recently started getting into Chinese pop


----------



## LostPancake

Keith said:


> Rush - Hemispheres


^ oh yeah... good stuff.

spoon - gimme fiction
groovy rhythms.


----------



## imt

Necro - I need drugs


----------



## imt

...


----------



## ubercake

Mary Jane's Last Dance by Tom Petty and....
Heroin, She said by Wolfsheim


----------



## bbarn

Group 1 Crew - Forgive Me


----------



## Banzai

Dao Xiang - Jay Chou
It's a very beautiful chinese song.


----------



## Lumiere

_69 Love Songs_ (disc 3) - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## imt

...


----------



## dullard

I've finally broken down and started listening to The Smiths. They are another of those bands that I really should have listen to ages ago but haven't for some reason. Aside from The Smiths, today has been filled with Nobukazu Takemura, Jim O'Rourke, Bottomless Pit, 23 Skidoo, and Nico Muhly.


----------



## RoninDistance

iingridd said:


> chris cornell's new album is called scream, right? i downloaded two songs from there - scream and long gone - i really like this guy's music. like his formers bands too. have you heard like a stone from audioslave and black hole sun from soundgarden?


I remember "Black Hole Sun". Love the song, even if the video was rather depressing. Just listened to "Like a Stone". I used to like that song back in the day, but didn't knew who the artist was or that Chris Cornell was part of the band. Thanks for bringing back some good memories.


----------



## Daylight




----------



## Metallic

My current guilty pleasure is Blender by The Pretty Reckless. I thought it sounded so dumb the first few times I heard it, but now I'm in love with it. I also have Footloose stuck in my head because I just watched the movie. Ha!


----------



## dax

Beck- Go it Alone (this amateur youtube video is really cool BTW, you should check this song out if just for the vid)


----------



## anomalous

The Mars Volta - Octahedron (album)

Snagged a leaked version a couple weeks ago and it hasn't left my car's CD player since. Looking forward to buying it on Tuesday when it's officially released.

For anyone else who follows the band, it seems like a partial return to their "De-Loused" days, with more of a classic rock influence than the past couple records.


----------



## imt

...


----------



## Keith

the doors


----------



## HustleRose

Paris is Burning by Ladyhawke


----------



## imt

Lupe Fiasco - I Gotcha (Elaquent Remix)


----------



## Catching Fire

Petestrumentals by Pete Rock


----------



## Jurexic5

Passion Pit - Chunk of Change [EP] :clap


----------



## arntk519

even tho I bought the CD today, I've been streaming Regina Spektor's new CD sine last Tuesday.


----------



## Banzai

The sound of silence.


----------



## Conquistador

biohazard - punishment


----------



## zookeeper

Om - Pilgrimage


----------



## bezoomny

Siouxsie & The Banshees - "Night Shift"


----------



## anomalous

The Dear Hunter - Act III: Life and Death


----------



## HustleRose

Strange Things Will Happen by The Radio Dept.

Listen to it!!!


----------



## Jurexic5

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead

Heck, the whole EP is good


----------



## bezoomny

Belle & Sebastian - "Get Me Away From Here, I'm Dying"


----------



## miminka

The Unicorns- _I Don't Wanna Die_

I'm skeptical whether this is actually the music video, but this is definitely the song!


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Passion Pit - Sleepyhead
> 
> Heck, the whole EP is good


I'm a bit in love with Passion Pit at the moment. :yes

At the moment, I'm liking:

You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Superheroes
Lykke Li - Everybody but me - _SA related_
Röyksopp - Happy Up Here


----------



## Hysteric

Bloc Party - Sunday


----------



## scooby

Frank Zappa - Camarillo Brillo

I can listen to this song for hours everyday and not get sick of it.


----------



## Lumiere

"One More Shot" - C-Bank


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I'm a bit in love with Passion Pit at the moment. :yes
> 
> At the moment, I'm liking:
> 
> You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Superheroes
> Lykke Li - Everybody but me - _SA related_
> Röyksopp - Happy Up Here


Everyone here has great taste in music!!!

In my last post I was about to also include:
Lykke Li - I'm Good I'm Gone
Royksopp - Eple

I've never heard of 'You Love Her Coz She's Dead' though, but i'm liking it!

But right now it's gotta be... Stars - The Night Starts Here


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Lykke Li - I'm Good I'm Gone
> Royksopp - Eple


These two are also amongst my favourites. :yes

How about

Bloc Party - The Pioneers
Röyksopp - Circuit Breaker
Klaxons - Two Receivers
Metric - Help I'm Alive
Imogen Heap - The Walk (I've always thought this was her best song)
Sigur Rós - Saeglópur (my favourite song)


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Sigur Rós - Saeglópur (my favourite song)


Very nice

I'm overloading on music right now it's hard to just pick a few!

The Prodigy - Colours
Fischerspooner - Supply & Demand
Placebo - Kitty Litter
Metric - Gimme Sympathy


----------



## miminka

I adore Lykke Li! My current favourite song off her album is either _Tonight_ or _My Love_. _Window Blues_ is also extremely infectious.

The song that I just discovered that I have been listening to NON STOP (that I am actually listening to right now) is _Wrestlers- Sticky Dirty Pop Mix_- by my favourite band Hot Chip.





I'm a dance/techno/electronic fan. You'll find this song unbearably annoying if you aren't. So, just a warning!


----------



## Cerrada

^ I love Lykke Li. @[email protected] I just discovered her through: http://www.youtube.com/user/LaBlogotheque
They have a lot of great bands on that channel.

Right now my favorite song is Human Hands by the Bowerbirds.


----------



## Shining Phoenix

Porcupine Tree - Smart Kid

Such a great song.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Very nice
> 
> I'm overloading on music right now it's hard to just pick a few!
> 
> The Prodigy - Colours
> Fischerspooner - Supply & Demand
> Placebo - Kitty Litter
> Metric - Gimme Sympathy


I can't decide which I prefer, Gimme Sympathy or Help I'm Alive by Metric, love them both.

Also, I'm liking Colours by The Prodigy, so thanks for that :yes



AudreyHepburn said:


> I adore Lykke Li! My current favourite song off her album is either _Tonight_ or _My Love_. _Window Blues_ is also extremely infectious.


I'm loving her right now as well. _Everybody but me_, _Dance Dance Dance _and _I'm Good, I'm Gone_ are my favs.


----------



## Sabreth

Imagine (Lennon) - Perfect Circle cover.


----------



## imt

The Transformer - _Memories_


----------



## Jurexic5

AudreyHepburn said:


> The song that I just discovered that I have been listening to NON STOP (that I am actually listening to right now) is _Wrestlers- Sticky Dirty Pop Mix_- by my favourite band Hot Chip.
> 
> I'm a dance/techno/electronic fan. You'll find this song unbearably annoying if you aren't. So, just a warning!


Hot Chip is great, nothing annoying about them at all!



Hysteric said:


> I can't decide which I prefer, Gimme Sympathy or Help I'm Alive by Metric, love them both.
> 
> Also, I'm liking Colours by The Prodigy, so thanks for that :yes


I like both too plus Sick Muse and Stadium Love.

Also check out from The Prodigy: Invaders Must Die, Omen, Warrior's Dance, and Worlds On Fire.

I'm currently diggin'
Friendly Fires - Paris [Aeroplane Remix ft. Au Revoir Simone (Urchins Bmore Edit)]


----------



## miminka

MSTRKRFT- _Work on You_


----------



## Hysteric

Friendly Fires - Skeleton Boy


----------



## miminka

^ Yay! Another Hot Chip fan!


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> I'm currently diggin'
> Friendly Fires - Paris [Aeroplane Remix ft. Au Revoir Simone (Urchins Bmore Edit)]


I'm loving Friendly Fires right now as well. Jump In The Pool and Skeleton Boy are my favs by them, also like Paris though. 

What do you think of these?









 - You've probably already got this one, but it's my favourite Passion Pit song :yes


----------



## Writer of Fictions

Can You Tell-Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Toad Licker

Metric (Fantasies) cd, I really like her voice and can't get enough of this cd.


----------



## Revan

Aranda - Whyyawannabringmedown?


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

*How Did I Fall In Love With You* by the _Backstreet Boys_


----------



## Revan

Killswitch Engage - Reckoning


----------



## dax

CCR- Penthouse Pauper


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

*Love Game* by _Lady Gaga_


----------



## Zephyr




----------



## Hellosunshine

I've been burning out Michael Jackson songs! RIP MJ! 

Listening to Dirty Diana, Human Nature, Remember the time, and Wanna be starting something.


----------



## Jurexic5

Au Revoir Simone - Stars


----------



## John Paul

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## Jurexic5

AudreyHepburn said:


> ^ Yay! Another Hot Chip fan!


:yes



Hysteric said:


> I'm loving Friendly Fires right now as well. Jump In The Pool and Skeleton Boy are my favs by them, also like Paris though.
> 
> What do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - You've probably already got this one, but it's my favourite Passion Pit song :yes


Haven't heard that You Love Her Coz She's Dead song yet, not bad! Nice choice from Passion Pit too.

Did you enjoy the Aeroplane remix of Paris? The ladies of Au Revoir Simone have amazing voices.

This song is rather new to me and I'm liking it.







Toad Licker said:


> Metric (Fantasies) cd, I really like her voice and can't get enough of this cd.


I remember having that CD repeating for quite a while.


----------



## Phronima

Canvas Solaris - The Binaural Beat






Canvas Solaris - Interface


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Did you enjoy the Aeroplane remix of Paris? The ladies of Au Revoir Simone have amazing voices.
> 
> This song is rather new to me and I'm liking it.


I just checked out the Aeroplane remix and downloaded it instantly, I love it!

I just recently discovered Au Revoir Simone and am liking a lot of their stuff.

How about:

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Dull Life
Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition (heard this yesterday at the Glastonbury music festival and instantly fell in love)
Florence + The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Jamie T's Lionheart Mix) (the original is wonderful as well).


----------



## macM

Jai ho by *****cat dolls. God Im so mainstream lol. 
Other than that, teuchter band runrig, the way we are by lene marlin and my way home is through you by mcr are my play list


----------



## VCL XI

Death In June/Sixth Comm "Born Again"


----------



## david86

Muse- Starlight


----------



## meghan

Bif naked - Sick


----------



## Revan

Killswitch Engage - Lost, from their new album.....played it like 10 times over already


----------



## SilentLoner

Rebel Son - Survivor


----------



## Jurexic5

Phronima said:


> Canvas Solaris - The Binaural Beat
> Canvas Solaris - Interface


Good stuff. Kind of reminds me of God is an Asronaut, and I'm sure you've heard of them. I'm kind of lacking knowledge in that specific genre.



Hysteric said:


> I just checked out the Aeroplane remix and downloaded it instantly, I love it!
> 
> I just recently discovered Au Revoir Simone and am liking a lot of their stuff.
> 
> How about:
> 
> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Dull Life
> Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition (heard this yesterday at the Glastonbury music festival and instantly fell in love)
> Florence + The Machine - Rabbit Heart (Jamie T's Lionheart Mix) (the original is wonderful as well).


I'm glad you love it. 

I made a mix cd a while back with five Yeah Yeah Yeahs songs: Honeybear, Deja Vu, Dull Life, Runaway, and Hysteric. Dull Life was a must to put in there! I would have put more, but space was limited on a ~70min CDR. I really wish my car supported my iPod.

The other two songs are really great too. I'm really enjoying them.

Glastonbury must have been a rush! I know I really look forward to going to Coachella every year. This year the Yeah Yeah Yeahs were soooo good, they really stood out.

At the moment I'm liking Scanners - Lowlife once again.
Oh and Yelle - Tristesse/Joie (Acoustic Live Version)



david86 said:


> Muse- Starlight


I love this song! Never get tired of it.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> I made a mix cd a while back with five Yeah Yeah Yeahs songs: Honeybear, Deja Vu, Dull Life, Runaway, and Hysteric. Dull Life was a must to put in there! I would have put more, but space was limited on a ~70min CDR. I really wish my car supported my iPod.
> 
> The other two songs are really great too. I'm really enjoying them.
> 
> *At the moment I'm liking Scanners - Lowlife once again.*
> Oh and Yelle - Tristesse/Joie (Acoustic Live Version)


I love this, thanks for the rec. 

You've most likely already got, but how about

Radiohead - Reckoner
Bat For Lashes - Daniel
MGMT - Of Moons, Birds & Monsters
Aqualung - Easier To Lie
Royksopp - You Don't Have A Clue

Also, have you ever thought about an FM radio transmitter for your iPod? My car doesn't support my iPod either, but works through the radio. Brilliant quality, and relatively cheap compared to shelling out for a whole new stereo.


----------



## giggles

Rio-duran duran. i kno its really old but i cant stop singing it!!!


----------



## VCL XI

Nathalie - My Love Won't Let You Down

Now imagine a 6 foot tall, 250-pound, tone-deaf man walking down the street and singing this, because that was me about an hour ago.


----------



## Stanley

Type O Negative - Der Untermensch

I totally love the lyrics :lol


----------



## HustleRose

_Laughing With_ and _Folding Chair_ by Regina Spektor

_Gimme Sympathy_ by Metric


----------



## Kelly

HustleRose said:


> _Laughing With_ and _Folding Chair_ by Regina Spektor
> 
> _Gimme Sympathy_ by Metric


The new Regina album is PHENOMENAL. I can't stop listening to Blue Lips, The Sword and the Pen, and Dance Anthem of the 80s.

Other songs:

Bon Iver - Re: Stacks





Vienna Teng - Gravity





Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## miminka

The Whip - _Divebomb_ (Crystal Castles remix)


----------



## imt

Alex Jones (lmao)


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I love this, thanks for the rec.
> 
> You've most likely already got, but how about
> 
> Radiohead - Reckoner
> Bat For Lashes - Daniel
> MGMT - Of Moons, Birds & Monsters
> Aqualung - Easier To Lie
> Royksopp - You Don't Have A Clue
> 
> Also, have you ever thought about an FM radio transmitter for your iPod? My car doesn't support my iPod either, but works through the radio. Brilliant quality, and relatively cheap compared to shelling out for a whole new stereo.


Beautiful choices. Bat For Lashes is new to me. I'm going to check that out for sure.

I tried a relatively inexpensive one before, and I couldn't find a good frequency without holding it against a part of my body (strange, but it worked). I got tired of driving with one hand so I gave up on it. I guess it'll be worth it to get one that's better quality. What brand/model are you using?

Oh and check these out if you haven't already:
Ratatat - Falcon Jab (My favorite electronic group)
Kelli Ali - The Infinite Stars
Versant - Out of Touch
Black Kids - Listen to Your Body Tonight



AudreyHepburn said:


> The Whip - _Divebomb_ (Crystal Castles remix)


I've heard this before, but I've never heard _of_ it. Thanks for sharing! :boogie


----------



## miminka

^ It's a totally awesome song! Currently Love: Fujiya & Miyagi - _Collarbone_


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Beautiful choices. Bat For Lashes is new to me. I'm going to check that out for sure.
> 
> I tried a relatively inexpensive one before, and I couldn't find a good frequency without holding it against a part of my body (strange, but it worked). I got tired of driving with one hand so I gave up on it. I guess it'll be worth it to get one that's better quality. What brand/model are you using?
> 
> Oh and check these out if you haven't already:
> Ratatat - Falcon Jab (My favorite electronic group)
> Kelli Ali - The Infinite Stars
> Versant - Out of Touch
> *Black Kids - Listen to Your Body Tonight*


I like these a lot, especially the one in bold. 

How about

Maps - You Don't Know Her Name
The Postal Service - Against All Odds Cover - wow, love it.
Guillemots - Falling Out Of Reach
Also, check out Asobi Seksu - if you've not already heard of them, they're a really catchy Japanese band. I would recommend Nefi & Girly, Thursday and Lions and Tigers for a start.


----------



## mooncake

Sumner McKane.

beautiful stuff.


----------



## BeNice

"The Official Ironmen Rally Song" by Guided By Voices. Love this song.


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I like these a lot, especially the one in bold.
> 
> How about
> 
> Maps - You Don't Know Her Name
> The Postal Service - Against All Odds Cover - wow, love it.
> Guillemots - Falling Out Of Reach
> Also, check out Asobi Seksu - if you've not already heard of them, they're a really catchy Japanese band. I would recommend Nefi & Girly, Thursday and Lions and Tigers for a start.


Thanks for these recommendations, love em. I agree with the Against All Odds cover. I think it was the reason why I decided to watch Wicker Park. I'm loving those three songs by Asobi Seksu. 

How do you like..

Basement Jaxx - Raindrops
Dropz - The Concept (Kelli Ali side project)
Foals - Mathletics
The Postal Service - Do You Realize cover


----------



## njodis




----------



## strawberryjulius

The Grand Delusion - Bad Religion


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"Perfect Skin" by The 69 Eyes
"Inside" by Sevendust


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"Perfect Skin" - The 69 Eyes


----------



## Zephyr




----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Thanks for these recommendations, love em. I agree with the Against All Odds cover. I think it was the reason why I decided to watch Wicker Park. I'm loving those three songs by Asobi Seksu.
> 
> How do you like..
> 
> Basement Jaxx - Raindrops
> Dropz - The Concept (Kelli Ali side project)
> Foals - Mathletics
> The Postal Service - Do You Realize cover


I *love* the ones in bold. 

How about

Acceptance - So Contagious
The Age Of Rockets - Pétales Aiment La Saleté
Bloc Party - One More Chance (their new single, if you haven't already heard it)
Radiohead - Weird Fishes/Arpeggi
Royksopp - Only This Moment


----------



## JS86

Fireflylight said:


> Presently, what bands / musicians do you like? What's in your CD player? What's in your ipod?


Nightwish and Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Basement Jaxx - Raindrops


Have not stopped listening to this since you recommended it. So thanks 
Don't suppose you have any similar to this?


----------



## bezoomny

Patrick Wolf - "Hard Times"
The Shins - "Know Your Onion!"
American Analog Set - "Aaron and Maria"
Beirut - "La Llorona"


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Miles Davis and the Cool-Gaslight Anthem
River Deep Mountain, High-Tina Turner
Danny Says-Ramones
White Man In Hammersmith Palais-The Clash


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

*Band:* Bolt Thrower *Album:* In Battle There Is No Law: *Song:* album title *Year: 1988*


----------



## Hysteric

Crystal Castles - Courtship Dating


----------



## LostPancake

Solex - Solex in a Slipshod Style


----------



## strawberryjulius

Memorial - Explosions In The Sky

It's nice to have something relaxing to listen to whilst I write about how horrible year 4 was.


----------



## Arkturus

Samuel Barber - Essay for orchestra op. 12


----------



## pokeherpro

Bohemian Rhapsody---Queen

Too late. My time has come.
Sends shivers down my spine.
Body's aching all the time.
Goodbye everybody. I've got to go.
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth...


Mamaaaaa, ohhhhhh...
I don't wanna die.
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all...


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I *love* the ones in bold.
> 
> How about
> 
> Acceptance - So Contagious
> The Age Of Rockets - Pétales Aiment La Saleté
> Bloc Party - One More Chance (their new single, if you haven't already heard it)
> Radiohead - Weird Fishes/Arpeggi
> Royksopp - Only This Moment


Wait which ones are in bold?
I'm guessing Raindrops is one! 

Wonderful songs, especially the Royksopp one. 



Hysteric said:


> Have not stopped listening to this since you recommended it. So thanks
> Don't suppose you have any similar to this?


I know, right!? I had just discovered they came out with a new single, and had to recommend it.

I'll shoot you a visitor message.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Wait which ones are in bold?
> I'm guessing Raindrops is one!
> 
> Wonderful songs, especially the Royksopp one.
> 
> I know, right!? I had just discovered they came out with a new single, and had to recommend it.
> 
> I'll shoot you a visitor message.


Okay, so none of them were in bold, haha. Sorry thats just be being an idiot. :yes

I did mean Raindrops, yeah it's so catchy. I also love The Postal Service - Do You Realize cover... had never actually heard that one before, So thanks.
I like the recs in the message. Streamline and Broken dreams are especially good.

Mm I really can't stop listening to Royksopp at the moment. Just recently downloaded

Go away
It's What I Want
This Must Be It

Have a look at

Sigur Ros - Inní Mér Syngur Vitleysingur (love this song, seems so upbeat compared to a lot of their others)
James Yuill - Over The Hills
Portishead - Roads
Goldfrapp - Happiness/A&E (if you've not already heard, they're quite popular)


----------



## bezoomny

Hysteric said:


> Okay, so none of them were in bold, haha. Sorry thats just be being an idiot. :yes
> 
> I did mean Raindrops, yeah it's so catchy. I also love The Postal Service - Do You Realize cover... had never actually heard that one before, So thanks.
> I like the recs in the message. Streamline and Broken dreams are especially good.
> 
> Mm I really can't stop listening to Royksopp at the moment. Just recently downloaded
> 
> Go away
> It's What I Want
> This Must Be It
> 
> Have a look at
> 
> Sigur Ros - Inní Mér Syngur Vitleysingur (love this song, seems so upbeat compared to a lot of their others)
> James Yuill - Over The Hills
> Portishead - Roads
> Goldfrapp - Happiness/A&E (if you've not already heard, they're quite popular)


Goldfrapp isn't nearly as popular in the states. Most of their albums had to be bought on import until Supernature came out. They're still hard to find. :/ I don't think they've ever toured here, either.

And nice choice with the Sigur Ros song, although I might prefer Gobbledi**** to it.


----------



## Hysteric

bezoomny said:


> Goldfrapp isn't nearly as popular in the states. Most of their albums had to be bought on import until Supernature came out. They're still hard to find. :/ I don't think they've ever toured here, either.
> 
> And nice choice with the Sigur Ros song, although I might prefer Gobbledi**** to it.


Oh, I wasn't sure since they're pretty well known here. 
You like them then?

I love Sigur Ros right now. Saeglopur being my favourite of theirs, although I've no clue how to pronounce it, lol


----------



## SloopjohnB

Tales - Wolfmother


----------



## bezoomny

Hysteric said:


> Oh, I wasn't sure since they're pretty well known here.
> You like them then?
> 
> I love Sigur Ros right now. Saeglopur being my favourite of theirs, although I've no clue how to pronounce it, lol


Yeah, I like them. I wasn't too fond of the new album, though. My favorite album by them is probably Black Cherry.


----------



## rdrr

i listened to incubus- drive like 20 times in a row cuz i wanted to learn it on guitar. it took me about 20 min. but i cant sing the verses and play at the same time.


----------



## Hysteric

bezoomny said:


> Yeah, I like them. I wasn't too fond of the new album, though. My favorite album by them is probably Black Cherry.


Hm, would have to say Seventh Tree is my fav Goldfrapp album. Though Black Cherry is great too.


----------



## miminka

_The Whitest Boy Alive_- Burning


----------



## Hysteric

Bat For Lashes - Daniel


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Okay, so none of them were in bold, haha. Sorry thats just be being an idiot. :yes
> 
> I did mean Raindrops, yeah it's so catchy. I also love The Postal Service - Do You Realize cover... had never actually heard that one before, So thanks.
> I like the recs in the message. Streamline and Broken dreams are especially good.
> 
> Mm I really can't stop listening to Royksopp at the moment. Just recently downloaded
> 
> Go away
> It's What I Want
> This Must Be It
> 
> Have a look at
> 
> Sigur Ros - Inní Mér Syngur Vitleysingur (love this song, seems so upbeat compared to a lot of their others)
> James Yuill - Over The Hills
> Portishead - Roads
> Goldfrapp - Happiness/A&E (if you've not already heard, they're quite popular)


Oh I love these! 

If you haven't heard, check out
La Roux - In for the Kill
Frankmusik - 3 Little Words
EAR PWR - Future Eyes



bezoomny said:


> Goldfrapp isn't nearly as popular in the states. Most of their albums had to be bought on import until Supernature came out. They're still hard to find. :/ I don't think they've ever toured here, either.
> 
> And nice choice with the Sigur Ros song, although I might prefer Gobbledi**** to it.


Agreed, not too many Goldfrapp fans here. I love the musical taste of UK/England.



bezoomny said:


> Yeah, I like them. I wasn't too fond of the new album, though. My favorite album by them is probably Black Cherry.





Hysteric said:


> Hm, would have to say Seventh Tree is my fav Goldfrapp album. Though Black Cherry is great too.


Both of those are good albums, but I think my fave is Felt Mountain. Biggests reason for that is because Utopia is in it, and her voice is just breathtaking, especially in this song. Watch and listen to this! Utopia (Live)


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Oh I love these!
> 
> If you haven't heard, check out
> *La Roux - In for the Kill
> Frankmusik - 3 Little Words*
> EAR PWR - Future Eyes
> 
> Agreed, not too many Goldfrapp fans here. I love the musical taste of UK/England.
> 
> Both of those are good albums, but I think my fave is Felt Mountain. Biggests reason for that is because Utopia is in it, and her voice is just breathtaking, especially in this song. Watch and listen to this! Utopia (Live)


I have the two in bold (actually bold this time, lol). Love em. I guess you have Bulletproof by La Roux and Confusion Girl by FrankMusik as well? La Roux is huge over here at the moment.  I'm listening to some EAR PWR at the moment too, I like it a lot, thanks.

Love Utopia by Goldfrapp too.

So, since I'm so addicted to them right now, what's your favourite Passion Pit song?

If you haven't heard these (which is doubtful, you seem to know everything I have ) check em out:

Crystal Castles - Good Time
Slow Club - Lets Fall Back In Love
Little Boots - Meddle (can't remember if I already recommended this one?)
Those Dancing Days - Shuffle
Ida Maria - Morning Light (or pretty much anything off of her album)


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I have the two in bold (actually bold this time, lol). Love em. I guess you have Bulletproof by La Roux and Confusion Girl by FrankMusik as well? La Roux is huge over here at the moment.  I'm listening to some EAR PWR at the moment too, I like it a lot, thanks.
> 
> Love Utopia by Goldfrapp too.
> 
> So, since I'm so addicted to them right now, what's your favourite Passion Pit song?
> 
> If you haven't heard these (which is doubtful, you seem to know everything I have ) check em out:
> 
> Crystal Castles - Good Time
> *Slow Club - Lets Fall Back In Love*
> Little Boots - Meddle (can't remember if I already recommended this one?)
> *Those Dancing Days - Shuffle*
> *Ida Maria - Morning Light* (or pretty much anything off of her album)


Ha! I'll give the bolding a try. I haven't heard of the ones in bold yet, liking them a lot.

Favorite Passion Pit song hmm... That's a tough one, all their songs are good. If I had to choose, it would be Moth's Wings. What about you?

Honestly, more than half of the stuff that you've recommended is new to me. I'm really overwhelmed with music right now! A very, very good thing. Though I'm finding it hard to find time to listen to it all. :b

Check out these LA Riots remixes
Crystal Castles vs HEALTH - Crimewave (LA Riots Remix)
The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name (LA Riots Remix)
Scanners - Low Life (LA Riots Remix)
Favretto ft. Naan - What's My Name (LA Riots Remix)


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Ha! I'll give the bolding a try. I haven't heard of the ones in bold yet, liking them a lot.
> 
> Favorite Passion Pit song hmm... That's a tough one, all their songs are good. If I had to choose, it would be Moth's Wings. What about you?
> 
> Honestly, more than half of the stuff that you've recommended is new to me. I'm really overwhelmed with music right now! A very, very good thing. Though I'm finding it hard to find time to listen to it all. :b
> 
> Check out these LA Riots remixes
> *Crystal Castles vs HEALTH - Crimewave (LA Riots Remix)*
> The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name (LA Riots Remix)
> *Scanners - Low Life (LA Riots Remix)*
> Favretto ft. Naan - What's My Name (LA Riots Remix)


Love these two. Strange cause I don't really like the original crimewave by Crystal Castles, I just can't ever get into it.

Ugh, if I had to pick a fav Passion Pit song, it'd be Let Your Love Grow Tall, it's just too catchy. Although I've been listening to The Reeling a lot lately.

I'm also overwhelmed with music at the moment, I find it helps to combat stress :b That's why I've always got my iPod with me.

Just out of interest, what is your favourite song?


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Love these two. Strange cause I don't really like the original crimewave by Crystal Castles, I just can't ever get into it.


Favretto ft. Naan - What's My Name (LA Riots Remix)
I'm really liking this one too if you haven't heard it yet.



Hysteric said:


> Ugh, if I had to pick a fav Passion Pit song, it'd be Let Your Love Grow Tall, it's just too catchy. Although I've been listening to The Reeling a lot lately.


Those are also really good songs from Passion Pit.



Hysteric said:


> I'm also overwhelmed with music at the moment, I find it helps to combat stress :b That's why I've always got my iPod with me.


Oh yeah, It feels so good to find and listen to great music.



Hysteric said:


> Just out of interest, what is your favourite song?


That's an even harder question for me to answer! When it comes to music I'm always changing my preferences. If I had to decide on the spot I guess it would be *RATATAT - Montanita* it's so relaxing and feels like an ending to a good movie. Ha, that sounds lame. :b

What's your favorite?


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Favretto ft. Naan - What's My Name (LA Riots Remix)


I like this - it reminds me of You Love Her Coz She's Dead x] very dance.



Jurexic5 said:


> That's an even harder question for me to answer! When it comes to music I'm always changing my preferences. If I had to decide on the spot I guess it would be *RATATAT - Montanita* it's so relaxing and feels like an ending to a good movie. Ha, that sounds lame. :b
> 
> What's your favorite?


Difficult question for me too. For a good few years, it was How To Save A Life by The Fray. That one will always be special to me.
Now I guess it'd have to be Saeglopur by Sigur Ros, it's just so uplifting/inspiring.

Though I do have a soft spot for The Ghost by James Yuill (don't know if I recommended this one yet?) it's so likeable, and I _never_ get tired of it.

Sorry to not really answer your question, I'm feeling really indecisive right now :yes


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Difficult question for me too. For a good few years, it was How To Save A Life by The Fray. That one will always be special to me.
> Now I guess it'd have to be Saeglopur by Sigur Ros, it's just so uplifting/inspiring.
> 
> Though I do have a soft spot for The Ghost by James Yuill (don't know if I recommended this one yet?) it's so likeable, and I _never_ get tired of it.


I liked that song by The Fray too, how do you like *Keane - Everybody's Changing*. 

I'm liking *James Yuill - The Ghost* it has a great tune to it, thanks



Hysteric said:


> Sorry to not really answer your question, I'm feeling really indecisive right now :yes


Oh it's no problem. I'm still not sure if my choice was very accurate. It's definately a favorite, but probably not _the_ favorite. Basement Jaxx - Raindrops would be my favorite at the moment now.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> I liked that song by The Fray too, how do you like *Keane - Everybody's Changing*.


Mm, I'm not a huge Keane fan, this is the only song of theirs I actually have. I went through a huge 'the fray' obsession not so long ago. Still love almost every one of their songs. 



Jurexic5 said:


> I'm liking *James Yuill - The Ghost* it has a great tune to it, thanks


I'm glad! I don't think I'll ever get bored of this song.



Jurexic5 said:


> Oh it's no problem. I'm still not sure if my choice was very accurate. It's definately a favorite, but probably not _the_ favorite. Basement Jaxx - Raindrops would be my favorite at the moment now.


I have barely stopped listening to this song since you recommended it to me. It's so catchy. That along with Broken Dreams. You've definitely reignited my love for Basement Jaxx :yes

I also reccommend you look out for a new band called 'One Eskimo' a song of theirs just came on my iPod. They have an album coming out in September. As far as their songs go, there are only a few out at the moment. They're pretty chilled, but I love it.


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I have barely stopped listening to this song since you recommended it to me. It's so catchy. That along with Broken Dreams. You've *definitely reignited my love for Basement Jaxx* :yes


Same here! I can't wait for the new album! It's called *Scars* coming in September.



Hysteric said:


> I also reccommend you look out for a new band called 'One Eskimo' a song of theirs just came on my iPod. They have an album coming out in September. As far as their songs go, there are only a few out at the moment. They're pretty chilled, but I love it.


Oh wow, this is some good stuff. Another album to look forward to in September!


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Same here! I can't wait for the new album! It's called *Scars* coming in September.


Oh yayy, i'll look out for this one. 



Jurexic5 said:


> Oh wow, this is some good stuff. Another album to look forward to in September!


You like?  Look out for their songs UFO and Amazing. I saw a 5 minute program called introducing One Eskimo on TV over here not so long ago. They showed a clip of both songs. I managed to snag Amazing from their website by recording it using Camtasia recorder. Had to wait ages for it to play through the playlist though since when you click it to try skipping the others, the whole thing crashes. Sadly, no luck on the UFO front as of yet, they don't play it on their website. Kinda annoyed that I have to wait til Sept to hear the full version :yes
I love the lead singers voice though, so soothing.


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> You like?  Look out for their songs UFO and Amazing. I saw a 5 minute program called introducing One Eskimo on TV over here not so long ago. They showed a clip of both songs. I managed to snag Amazing from their website by recording it using Camtasia recorder. Had to wait ages for it to play through the playlist though since when you click it to try skipping the others, the whole thing crashes. Sadly, no luck on the UFO front as of yet, they don't play it on their website. Kinda annoyed that I have to wait til Sept to hear the full version :yes
> I love the lead singers voice though, so soothing.


Oh yeah!

I'm gonna set a goal for myself to hunt this UFO song down. Thats another exciting thing about music for me, lol. :b


----------



## rpitsch

Can't pick one!
Mudvayne-Not Falling
Children of Bodom-Are You Dead Yet?
Chevelle-Vitamin R (leading us along)
Tool-Sober

I just like music in general, nothing helps me get through my day better.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> I'm gonna set a goal for myself to hunt this UFO song down. Thats another exciting thing about music for me, lol. :b


Oh, believe me i've looked. However if you do find it, i will give you my soul in exchange 

I'm probably only dwelling on it because I can't get it. From the little I've heard, it does really sound like my kinda thing though.





 - part 1 of the 'introducing One Eskimo' thingy. Skip to 4:15, it shows the beginning of the song.

Um, also there should be more parts to this, the person who uploaded the first part seems to have neglected the rest :stu
Shame, the chorus is what made me fall in love.

Check out their site, Amazing will play like fifth, if you can be bothered to wait that long, lol


----------



## lucyinthesky

Jurexic and Hysteric, I love your music tastes and all the bands you have mentioned 
Favourite songs at the moment...
Pictures of You- The Cure: An old one but I still love it =D
Love the Pixies at the moment
Disorder- Joy Division: One of my favourite songs 
Teen Age Riot-Sonic Youth: Their new album is awesome too
I Am Not a Robot- Marina & The Diamonds
Borders- The Sunshine Underground
Tickle Me Pink- Johnny Flynn
Dying is Fine- Ra Ra Riot
Flakes- Florence and The Machine: Cover she did of Mystery Jets aaages ago

umm loads more but I'll post them later


----------



## Hysteric

lucyinthesky said:


> Jurexic and Hysteric, I love your music tastes and all the bands you have mentioned
> Favourite songs at the moment...
> Pictures of You- The Cure: An old one but I still love it =D
> Love the Pixies at the moment
> Disorder- Joy Division: One of my favourite songs
> Teen Age Riot-Sonic Youth: Their new album is awesome too
> I Am Not a Robot- Marina & The Diamonds
> Borders- The Sunshine Underground
> Tickle Me Pink- Johnny Flynn
> Dying is Fine- Ra Ra Riot
> Flakes- Florence and The Machine: Cover she did of Mystery Jets aaages ago
> 
> umm loads more but I'll post them later


Hey to you. :]

I'm a little bit in love with Florence And The Machine and basically everything she does right now :b
And I also love Marina & The Diamonds
You have a good taste in music! 

& I like your name too.


----------



## Jurexic5

lucyinthesky said:


> Jurexic and Hysteric, I love your music tastes and all the bands you have mentioned
> Favourite songs at the moment...
> Pictures of You- The Cure: An old one but I still love it =D
> Love the Pixies at the moment
> Disorder- Joy Division: One of my favourite songs
> Teen Age Riot-Sonic Youth: Their new album is awesome too
> I Am Not a Robot- Marina & The Diamonds
> Borders- The Sunshine Underground
> Tickle Me Pink- Johnny Flynn
> Dying is Fine- Ra Ra Riot
> Flakes- Florence and The Machine: Cover she did of Mystery Jets aaages ago
> 
> umm loads more but I'll post them later


Yay, but mostly Hysteric's right? I'm kidding don't answer that! She has shared so much wonderful music.

Florence + the Machine - Lungs is out July 8th right? Can't wait.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Florence + the Machine - Lungs is out July 8th right? Can't wait.


Cannot wait for this  I've been listening to Rabbit Heart non-stop since the beginning of May. Some more from her will be nice. :]


----------



## Chrysalii

"Natural Science" - Rush


----------



## lucyinthesky

Yeah I managed to get some of the new tracks from her album off the Internet the other day... I seem to spend my life on music blogs  I And I'm hopefully seeing her live tomorrow!! :boogie

I thought her album was out on Monday...


----------



## Hysteric

lucyinthesky said:


> Yeah I managed to get some of the new tracks from her album off the Internet the other day... I seem to spend my life on music blogs  I And I'm hopefully seeing her live tomorrow!! :boogie
> 
> I thought her album was out on Monday...


Have fun seeing her and Ladyhawke tomorrow, I'm so jealous :b
Also, I'll have a look at the link you sent me when I get a spare minute :]

Back to the recommendations ey :b

How about:

The Most Serene Republic - Why So Looking Back _and_ The Men Who Live Upstairs
Bloc Party - Positive Tension
Lacrosse - You Can't Say No Forever
Elbow - Mirrorball
Royworld - Dust
Friendly Fires - Strobe (I've had this song for a while. Only just realised how wonderful it is )
Sigur Ros - Við Spilum Endalaust (Listening to this one now, so I thought I'd chuck it in, love it)


----------



## Hysteric

Any recs from you Lucy? I'd love to hear some of the stuff you listen to :yes


----------



## lucyinthesky

Listening to all of your recommendations at the moment 
I'm seeing Ladyhawke on Sunday, it's a two day thing  I'll tell you how it goes.

I love Bloc Party, my favourites at the moment are Ion Square and This Modern Love. Did you hear their remix of Katy Perry's I Kissed A Girl, lol? It fitted together so well :sus

Anddd I love Sigur Ros  I went to Iceland a few years ago, and would really like to learn Icelandic... it sounds so nice 

Here are some songs...
Graveyard Girl- M83
Sick Muse- Metric
Where Did All The Love Go?- Kasabian
Blinding- Florence and The Machine
How It Ends- Devotchka
Little Bit- Lykke Li 
Everywhere (Fleetwood Mac Cover)- Vampire Weekend


----------



## girlwiththehair

I'm currently diggin Beat It by Michael Jackson. Can you dig it?




:cry


----------



## Hysteric

lucyinthesky said:


> Listening to all of your recommendations at the moment
> I'm seeing Ladyhawke on Sunday, it's a two day thing  I'll tell you how it goes.
> 
> I love Bloc Party, my favourites at the moment are Ion Square and This Modern Love. Did you hear their remix of Katy Perry's I Kissed A Girl, lol? It fitted together so well :sus


I just listened to it - strangely nice, haha :b



lucyinthesky said:


> Anddd I love Sigur Ros  I went to Iceland a few years ago, and would really like to learn Icelandic... it sounds so nice


I would so love to see them live. If they played Saeglopur I think I might just die. My fav song of all time <3



lucyinthesky said:


> Here are some songs...
> *Graveyard Girl- M83*
> *Sick Muse- Metric*
> Where Did All The Love Go?- Kasabian
> *Blinding- Florence and The Machine*
> How It Ends- Devotchka
> *Little Bit- Lykke Li *
> Everywhere (Fleetwood Mac Cover)- Vampire Weekend


Wow, I like them all, especially the ones in bold :yes

Are you a Royksopp fan? I can't stop listening to them recently.


----------



## espearite

I have no idea about what most of you post, but one of the songs I've had stuck in my head is "Knock You Down" Keri Hilson.


----------



## Jurexic5

lucyinthesky said:


> Favourite songs at the moment...
> Pictures of You- The Cure: An old one but I still love it =D
> Love the Pixies at the moment
> Disorder- Joy Division: One of my favourite songs
> Teen Age Riot-Sonic Youth: Their new album is awesome too
> I Am Not a Robot- Marina & The Diamonds
> Borders- The Sunshine Underground
> Tickle Me Pink- Johnny Flynn
> Dying is Fine- Ra Ra Riot
> Flakes- Florence and The Machine: Cover she did of Mystery Jets aaages ago
> 
> umm loads more but I'll post them later


Love The Cure! Very popular and legendary band here.
The Pixies - Where is My Mind. I became a fan of this song after watching Fight Club, ha!
I hear great things about the new Sonic Youth album, gonna listen to it soon enough.
Are you also a fan of The Flaming Lips?



Hysteric said:


> How about:
> 
> *The Most Serene Republic - Why So Looking Back and The Men Who Live Upstairs*
> Bloc Party - Positive Tension
> *Lacrosse - You Can't Say No Forever*
> Elbow - Mirrorball
> Royworld - Dust
> Friendly Fires - Strobe (I've had this song for a while. Only just realised how wonderful it is )
> Sigur Ros - Við Spilum Endalaust (Listening to this one now, so I thought I'd chuck it in, love it)


I'm liking the ones in bold!



lucyinthesky said:


> Here are some songs...
> Graveyard Girl- M83
> Sick Muse- Metric
> Where Did All The Love Go?- Kasabian
> Blinding- Florence and The Machine
> How It Ends- Devotchka
> Little Bit- Lykke Li
> Everywhere (Fleetwood Mac Cover)- Vampire Weekend


Really liking M83 and Florence also 

I'm digging these right now, check them out!

Breathe Carolina - Welcome to Savannah
Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars
Cut Copy - Nobody Lost, Nobody Found
Van She - Strangers


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Breathe Carolina - Welcome to Savannah
> *Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars*
> Cut Copy - Nobody Lost, Nobody Found
> *Van She - Strangers*


Really like the ones in bold. :]

How about:

M83 - Teen Angst (got this from Lucy's M83 rec, great song)
You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Blood Lust
Royksopp - It's What I Want
Cat Power - Fool
Low - Breaker


----------



## dullard

I have been trying to come up with a good summer mix for driving to, I've been pulling a lot of albums I haven't heard in quite some time and I am loving it. Here is a short list of artists I've been listening to in the past few days.

Big Star, The Free Design, The Millennium, Polvo, Beulah, Os Mutantes, T. Rex, Sloan, The Inbreds, The Beach Boys, Snailhouse, Nick Drake, Shotgun Jimmie, The Durutti Column, Cluster

Any summer music recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whiterabbit

I've been listening to the Weatherall mix of Come Together by Primal Scream on a loop all day. It's about 10 minutes long so that's 6 times an hour. I really need to buy the album. If anyone wants to buy it for me I'm quite happy to accept gifts. I have a list actually......


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Really like the ones in bold. :]
> 
> How about:
> 
> *M83 - Teen Angst (got this from Lucy's M83 rec, great song)
> You Love Her Coz She's Dead - Blood Lust
> Royksopp - It's What I Want
> Cat Power - Fool*
> Low - Breaker


Nice selection. 

I'm still digging 'Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars' I just can't close my media player! Oh! and I'm in LOVE with 'Asobi Seksu - Thursday'. I didn't appreciate it as much the first listen; It's just brilliant!

Okay, something new... Oh yeah have you listened to the latest Kelli Ali album 'Rocking Horse'? It's kind of similar in comparison to Goldfrapp's 'Seventh Tree' album. I can see how they're similar in that both musicians kind of went softer, but 'Seventh Tree' is still more upbeat. So... check out

Kelli Ali - 'One Day at a Time' and 'The Savages'
Cut Copy - Far Away (Bag Raiders Remix)


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> I'm still digging 'Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars' I just can't close my media player! Oh! and I'm in LOVE with 'Asobi Seksu - Thursday'. I didn't appreciate it as much the first listen; It's just brilliant!


Yeahh I love Shooting Stars too  Yeah I was the same with Thursday. I fell in love with it after a couple of listens :] Try out the acoustic version, it's so mellow and nice.



Jurexic5 said:


> Okay, something new... Oh yeah have you listened to the latest Kelli Ali album 'Rocking Horse'? It's kind of similar in comparison to Goldfrapp's 'Seventh Tree' album. I can see how they're similar in that both musicians kind of went softer, but 'Seventh Tree' is still more upbeat. So... check out
> 
> Kelli Ali - 'One Day at a Time' and 'The Savages'
> Cut Copy - Far Away (Bag Raiders Remix)


I haven't listened to these much Kelli Ali yet, but I just checked out the new album. Very nice to listen to :yes

How about

Lifehouse - From Where You Are
The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build A Home
Jose Gonzalez - Heartbeats cover (I'm sure you already know this, who doesn't?) :b
Lisa Mitchell - Incomplete Lullaby
Bon Iver - Woods

All very calm and quiet :]

EDIT: Oh and by the way I LOVE the whole Lungs album. Thankyouuu :]


----------



## LostPancake

Spoon - Sister Jack

They're playing here in a few days. I hope I can manage to make myself go to see them.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Magic - Robin Thicke


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> How about
> 
> Lifehouse - From Where You Are
> The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build A Home
> Jose Gonzalez - Heartbeats cover (I'm sure you already know this, who doesn't?) :b
> Lisa Mitchell - Incomplete Lullaby
> Bon Iver - Woods
> 
> All very calm and quiet :]


Great stuff to listen to before I go to bed, thanks. 



Hysteric said:


> EDIT: Oh and by the way I LOVE the whole Lungs album. Thankyouuu :]


Yeah totally, it's a great piece of work.

I can't seem to stop looking around for electro/remixes. 

HEARTSREVOLUTION - Dance Till Dawn
We Have Band - Hear It In the Cans
Florence And The Machine - Rabbit Heart (P.E.S.T Remix)


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> HEARTSREVOLUTION - Dance Till Dawn
> We Have Band - Hear It In the Cans
> Florence And The Machine - Rabbit Heart (P.E.S.T Remix)


I like all of these 
And wow, Florence has been made into a right dance track, lol love it.


----------



## bezoomny

My favorite Goldfrapp song of all time: "Yes Sir"

Sounds like pure sex. And is awesome to dance to. Why was this a b-side?


----------



## RoninDistance

"Paranoid" by The Jonas Brothers






An odd choice, I know, but I just can't stop listening to it. _I must be paranoid_.


----------



## Hysteric

How about some more recommendations? :]

I say

James Yuill - This Sweet Love
Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars
Télépopmusik - Ghost Girl/Breathe
Glasvegas - It's My Own Cheating Heart That Makes Me Cry
Damien Rice - Dogs/Rootless Tree
Azure Ray - Rise/Sleep

Also, try Heartsrevolution - 薔薇と彼女の王子 (translated as The Rose And Her Prince) if you haven't already


----------



## imt

Eminem - Must be the Ganga


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Camera Obscura... every song pretty much. That band is the soundtrack to my life. Sad and melancholy songs about being lonely. Beautiful.


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> How about some more recommendations? :]
> 
> I say
> 
> James Yuill - This Sweet Love
> Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars
> Télépopmusik - Ghost Girl/Breathe
> Glasvegas - It's My Own Cheating Heart That Makes Me Cry
> Damien Rice - Dogs/Rootless Tree
> Azure Ray - Rise/Sleep
> 
> Also, try Heartsrevolution - 薔薇と彼女の王子 (translated as The Rose And Her Prince) if you haven't already


Loving ALL of these. You're like AM-PM, 'too much good stuff'!

Alright, time to put the electro aside for now... it's an addiction. 

Popular bands, rare songs (for the most part).

Something Corporate - Konstantine 
Death Cab for Cutie - Title Track
Metric - Parkdale

Also check out, if you haven't already heard...

Mates of State - Fraud in the 80s / Think Long
Bitter:Sweet - Our Remains


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Popular bands, rare songs (for the most part).
> 
> *Something Corporate - Konstantine*
> Death Cab for Cutie - Title Track
> Metric - Parkdale


Hm, Konstantine was one of the first songs I attached myself to when I decided no more mainstread crap :b Something Corporate are barely known over here.



Jurexic5 said:


> Also check out, if you haven't already heard...
> 
> Mates of State - Fraud in the 80s / *Think Long*
> *Bitter:Sweet - Our Remains*


Love these :yes

How about

Maps - When You Leave
Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy
Guillemots - Made Up Love Song #43
Tunng - Bricks (sorry, no good youtube link for this)

Sorry if I start recommending doubles - I can't remember what I've already said, lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

The Quitter - NOFX


----------



## MobiusX

oopps, click the wrong post


----------



## Derekgnr

A Looking In View - Alice In Chains


----------



## imt

Cloud - _For Now [Remix]_


----------



## Tez

Get Along (Featuring Pace Won) - Morcheeba


----------



## scooby

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing (live)


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Hm, Konstantine was one of the first songs I attached myself to when I decided no more mainstread crap :b Something Corporate are barely known over here.


What does your mainstream crap sound like anyway? I always imagined the popular music being really good over there.



Hysteric said:


> Love these :yes
> 
> How about
> 
> Maps - When You Leave
> Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy
> Guillemots - Made Up Love Song #43
> Tunng - Bricks (sorry, no good youtube link for this)
> 
> Sorry if I start recommending doubles - I can't remember what I've already said, lol


I found Bricks on Hype Machine, a somewhat useful little site.

Lovely songs, I really enjoyed Made Up Love Song #43

I don't think you've mentioned those before, and if you did, then we get to enjoy them again. 

Air - Do the Joy
IAMX - My Secret Friend (ft. Imogen Heap)
Black Kids - I'm Not Gonna Your Boyfriend How To Dance (80Kids Remix)
Black Kids vs Mates of State - Look At Me + The Re-Arranger


----------



## mooncake

Corrosion of Conformity - Rise Rise Rise


----------



## tutliputli

White Winter Hymnal by Fleet Foxes. I really don't want to kill it, but I'm not sure if can stop listening to it.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> What does your mainstream crap sound like anyway? I always imagined the popular music being really good over there.


It's mainly R&B. PCD, GaGa, Kanye West and all that. Then theres like Girls Aloud, The Saturdays etc. Really not my kinda thing tbh. :] 
Why, what kinda stuff is mainstream over there?



Jurexic5 said:


> I found Bricks on Hype Machine, a somewhat useful little site.
> 
> Lovely songs, I really enjoyed Made Up Love Song #43
> 
> I don't think you've mentioned those before, and if you did, then we get to enjoy them again.


I'm glad you're enjoying them :yes



Jurexic5 said:


> Air - Do the Joy
> *IAMX - My Secret Friend (ft. Imogen Heap)*
> *Black Kids - I'm Not Gonna Your Boyfriend How To Dance (80Kids Remix)*
> Black Kids vs Mates of State - Look At Me + The Re-Arranger


I love these two  Pretty much anything with Imogen Heap gets my vote :yes

Try

Bloc Party - Sunday
Frou Frou - Let Go
Aqualung - Strange And Beautiful
Burial - Archangel


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Chris Cornell - Scream


----------



## anomalous

Derekgnr said:


> A Looking In View - Alice In Chains


Wow, didn't know they'd finished the new album yet, thanks for the inadvertent heads-up!

Just listened to the tune, sounds pretty good. Kinda wish Jerry would just take over the vocals, though.


----------



## Dempsey

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## RoninDistance

"No Boy No Cry" by Stance Punks (Naruto OST, 6th opening)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Killers - Glamorous Indie Rock And Roll


----------



## giggles

"boogie down" mgmt


----------



## AndrewN

sikth


----------



## dullard

I had tried to list this out horizontally but it looked like a tangled mess.

Mount Eerie (The Instruments in some of Wind's Poem's tracks sound absolutely massive. I didn't expect this at all and I am loving it.)
Songs: Ohia
Will Oldham and all of his various monickers
Alasdair Roberts/Appendix Out
Scot Niblett
You La Tengo
The Sound
Akron/Family
Seefeel
Codeine
Charles de Goal
Emeralds
Elvis Costello
Earwig
Insides
Cherub
Swans
Neptune
Spore
Scrawl
Rock*A*Teens
The Just Barelys
Slowdive


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Genesis - Ravine


----------



## cheerio

M83- "We Own the Sky" from the "Saturdays=Youth" album (good electronic music)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Act of the Apostle by God Help the Girl
The Loneliness of a Tower Crane Driver by Elbow
Armchairs by Andrew Bird
A Girl in Port by Okkervil River
The Hunter's Star by Shearwater


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> It's mainly R&B. PCD, GaGa, Kanye West and all that. Then theres like Girls Aloud, The Saturdays etc. Really not my kinda thing tbh. :]
> Why, what kinda stuff is mainstream over there?


That actually sounds like the same stuff over here. Except, it seems like the girl pop groups are more popular there. Don't think PCD are as popular here anymore, and I've never heard of Girls Aloud and The Saturdays. Instead of the girl groups, we have rappers like Lil wayne and Flo Rida. Linkin Park is really popular on the rock stations. That's enough, I'm not interested in discussing this subject any longer! 



Hysteric said:


> I love these two  Pretty much anything with Imogen Heap gets my vote :yes


Yeah I was excited when I saw the "ft. Imogen Heap". Chris Corner + Imogen Heap? It HAD to be good, but I was sorta disappointed. It's not a _bad_ song.. I just had high expectations.



Hysteric said:


> Try
> 
> Bloc Party - Sunday
> Frou Frou - Let Go
> Aqualung - Strange And Beautiful
> Burial - Archangel


Love all of these. 

Today's picks are!...

Friendly Fires - I'm Good, I'm Gone (Lykke Li Cover)
Lykke Li - Little Bit (CSS Remix)
Discovery - Osaka Loop Line / Orange Shirt
Yelle - Qui Est Cette Fille I hope you don't mind french. I don't understand it, but I still love Yelle 
Trash Yourself + The Toxic Avenger - Die (Jesse Jamz Remix) Lyrics are kind of crude, but I love the beats.


----------



## Jurexic5

YELLE - Qui Est Cette Fille (dance music )


----------



## mooncake

DJ Frane - Spacebird Bodywave.

If anyone likes music in the vein of DJ Shadow, I highly, highly recommend this guy. His stuff is mindblowingly good.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> That actually sounds like the same stuff over here. Except, it seems like the girl pop groups are more popular there. Don't think PCD are as popular here anymore, and I've never heard of Girls Aloud and The Saturdays. Instead of the girl groups, we have rappers like Lil wayne and Flo Rida. Linkin Park is really popular on the rock stations. That's enough, I'm not interested in discussing this subject any longer!


Haha, I know what you mean. The subject depresses me as well. Just wish my friends didn't think mainstream is what it's all about 
It's like, I'll play some of my music in the car and I'll get "what the hell is this?" :sus



Jurexic5 said:


> Yeah I was excited when I saw the "ft. Imogen Heap". Chris Corner + Imogen Heap? It HAD to be good, but I was sorta disappointed. It's not a _bad_ song.. I just had high expectations.


Hm, yes. I know what you mean... I wouldn't say I was disappointed but it didn't exceed my expectations. :]



Jurexic5 said:


> Friendly Fires - I'm Good, I'm Gone (Lykke Li Cover)
> Lykke Li - Little Bit (CSS Remix)
> Discovery - Osaka Loop Line / Orange Shirt
> Yelle - Qui Est Cette Fille I hope you don't mind french. I don't understand it, but I still love Yelle
> Trash Yourself + The Toxic Avenger - Die (Jesse Jamz Remix) Lyrics are kind of crude, but I love the beats.


You're such a little raver :b love them all, especially the Lykke Li cover by Friendly fires. :yes

Some more (well, ish... if I've not already said them :b)

Portishead - Glory Box
MGMT - The Youth (MMMatthias Remix)
Coldplay - Clocks (Royksopp Remix)
Bat For Lashes - Daniel (Tara Busch's AnalogSuicide Mix)


----------



## Kelly

Hysteric said:


> Portishead - Glory Box


One of my absolute favorite songs in the whole, wide world. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Hysteric

Kelly said:


> One of my absolute favorite songs in the whole, wide world. :yes
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


That along with 'Roads' are my two favourite songs by Portishead  Beautifullll :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius

That'll Be The Day - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## bezoomny

Les Miserables soundtrack - "One Day More"

The Les Miserables soundtrack is quickly becoming one of my favorite guilty pleasures.


----------



## Dempsey

Deftones - 7 Words


----------



## Black_Widow

Human Nature - Michael Jackson


----------



## rickthegreat

Vieux Farka Toure- "Fafa". Santana meets African music. interesting. righteous.
http://www.myspace.com/vieuxfarkatoure

Matt and Kim- "Daylight" but really all their songs on myspace. fun.
http://www.myspace.com/mattandkim

Metric- also all the songs on their myspace. righteous indie pop/rock :b
http://www.myspace.com/metric

damn I wanna check out some of the music people have posted.


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. The subject depresses me as well. Just wish my friends didn't think mainstream is what it's all about
> It's like, I'll play some of my music in the car and I'll get "what the hell is this?" :sus


'_*This*_ right here, is stuff you're fortunate to be listening to!' Is what I would say. 



Hysteric said:


> Hm, yes. I know what you mean... I wouldn't say I was disappointed but it didn't exceed my expectations. :]


Yeah, exactly!



Hysteric said:


> Portishead - Glory Box
> MGMT - The Youth (MMMatthias Remix)
> Coldplay - Clocks (Royksopp Remix)
> Bat For Lashes - Daniel (Tara Busch's AnalogSuicide Mix)


Oh woooow, I'm so digging these remixes! Especially 'The Youth' one.



Kelly said:


> One of my absolute favorite songs in the whole, wide world. :yes
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly





Hysteric said:


> That along with 'Roads' are my two favourite songs by Portishead  Beautifullll :yes


I also loved the song; I would sing it alone in my room... I was a little embarassed to have it playing around other people, though. It's a very umm... feminine song. :b

And for today...

Trash Yourself + The Toxic Avenger - Song 2 (Blur cover)
Emil & Friends - Sleepyhead (Passion Pit cover) / Fire Flower
Walter Meego - Forever / Girls


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> '_*This*_ right here, is stuff you're fortunate to be listening to!' Is what I would say.


Oh, if only they'd listen. They're all brainwashed I tell you! :b



Jurexic5 said:


> I also loved the song; I would sing it alone in my room... I was a little embarassed to have it playing around other people, though. It's a very umm... feminine song. :b


Yeah I love listening to Portishead on my own. They're just so relaxing :yes



Jurexic5 said:


> And for today...
> 
> Trash Yourself + The Toxic Avenger - Song 2 (Blur cover)
> *Emil & Friends - Sleepyhead (Passion Pit cover)/Fire Flower*
> Walter Meego - Forever / Girls


I'm liking all of these. Loving the ones in bold. Though, is there any chance you could point me in the direction of a download for Fire Flower? I can't seem to find it anywhere :blank
Also, [email protected] photoshopped Chunk Of Change cover... hilarious. :clap

I've been looking for remixes of some of my favourite songs. I thought I'd share.

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Paul Oakenfold Remix)
Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches (Crystal Castles Remix)
Ra Ra Riot - Ghost Under Rocks (Passion Pit Remix)
Dan Black- Symphonies (Passion Pit Remix)


----------



## Jurexic5

Little Boots - Tune Into My Heart


----------



## strawberryjulius

Invalid Litter Dept - At The Drive-In


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> Oh, if only they'd listen. They're all brainwashed I tell you! :b


Ha! That's too bad. I guess I kinda know the feeling... I have this insecure feeling that my passengers might not like what I have in my CD player, so I just switch it to radio as soon as I start the car. A couple times I've had some of my music playing and they would skip tracks or switch it to radio. It's kind of like a mental low blow whenever a button is pressed on my car stereo. :afr



Hysteric said:


> Yeah I love listening to Portishead on my own. They're just so relaxing :yes


Agreed, but Glory Box isn't going to ever make into one of my mix cds that's for sure. Imagine the song coming up in a car full of guys... Actually, It might be amusing, maybe after a night of drinking. :b



Hysteric said:


> Also, [email protected] photoshopped Chunk Of Change cover... hilarious. :clap


LoL, yeah that position of sleep is classic. 



Hysteric said:


> I've been looking for remixes of some of my favourite songs. I thought I'd share.
> 
> Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Paul Oakenfold Remix)
> Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches (Crystal Castles Remix)
> Ra Ra Riot - Ghost Under Rocks (Passion Pit Remix)
> Dan Black- Symphonies (Passion Pit Remix)


Love these, especially anything to do with Passion Pit. :yes

Little Boots - Meddle (Treasure Fingers Remix)
Ladytron - Ghosts
Dragonette - Another Day


----------



## money

I've listened to nothing but Neil Young today.


----------



## dullard

Good call with Neil Young! I think I'll have myself a Neil Young day one of these days.


----------



## AliBaba

The Grateful Dead - Tereppin Station


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Ha! That's too bad. I guess I kinda know the feeling... I have this insecure feeling that my passengers might not like what I have in my CD player, so I just switch it to radio as soon as I start the car. A couple times I've had some of my music playing and they would skip tracks or switch it to radio. It's kind of like a mental low blow whenever a button is pressed on my car stereo. :afr


I'm _exactly_ the same as this. I made a CD of songs I know they'd approve of especially. (Which contained the kinda crap I never listen to).
I played one of my CDs in the car the other week and mostly all were skipped :sus lol. Crazy people :b



Jurexic5 said:


> Agreed, but Glory Box isn't going to ever make into one of my mix cds that's for sure. Imagine the song coming up in a car full of guys... Actually, It might be amusing, maybe after a night of drinking. :b


Oh dear, now that would be funny. :yes



Jurexic5 said:


> Little Boots -Meddle (Treasure Fingers Remix)
> Ladytron - Ghosts
> Dragonette - Another Day


I like these, especially Ghosts. :]

Try

Bloc Party - Kreuzberg (R3volve Remix)
Friendly Fires - Jump In The Pool (Stuart Price Remix)
Arcade Fire - No Cars Go
The Cinematic Orchestra - Child Song


----------



## BlueAngel24

lynch. - I'm sick, b'coz luv u


----------



## BlueAngel24

From their new album.
lynch. - SHADOWS
lynch. - EVILLY
lynch. - Maze


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> I'm _exactly_ the same as this. I made a CD of songs I know they'd approve of especially. (Which contained the kinda crap I never listen to).
> I played one of my CDs in the car the other week and mostly all were skipped :sus lol. Crazy people :b


Ha, totally agree... they're the crazy ones. :yes



Hysteric said:


> Bloc Party - Kreuzberg (R3volve Remix)
> Friendly Fires - Jump In The Pool (Stuart Price Remix)
> Arcade Fire - No Cars Go
> The Cinematic Orchestra - Child Song


Lovely, enjoyed them all. The latter two were songs I was totally in the mood for...

...and that leaves us with a softer selection.

Team Sleep - Elizabeth
Pinback - Penelope / Fortress
Minus The Bear - Ice Monster / Throwin' Shapes This video is hilarious! Reminds me of Goldfrapp's 'Happiness' video, except funnier. It's like, 'what are they on? I want some too!'


----------



## Melinda

Light - Benassi Bros 

It's a very uplifting techno song, I like to listen to it when I go for a walk.


----------



## scooby

Sia - Buttons

I've had the song in my head all day


----------



## Oppilolik

The Knife - We Share Our Mothers Health
Fever Ray - If I Had a Heart (Familjen Remix)
Rex the Dog - Heartsong - This song is so cute in my eyes.


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> ...and that leaves us with a softer selection.
> 
> Team Sleep - Elizabeth
> Pinback - Penelope / Fortress
> Minus The Bear - Ice Monster / Throwin' Shapes This video is hilarious! Reminds me of Goldfrapp's 'Happiness' video, except funnier. It's like, 'what are they on? I want some too!'


Mm I like these. Minus The Bear are new to me  Well, kinda. The Throwin' Shapes video had me laughing. I want what they're having! Imaginary basketball ftw :yes

K so. Some of the songs you've recommended that I haven't been able to stop listening to are:

Discovery - Osaka Loop Line
IAMX - My Secret Friend (ft. Imogen Heap)
Mates Of State - Think Long
Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars
Van She - Strangers
Metric - Sick Muse
Pendulum - Streamline - love this
Basement Jaxx - Broken Dreams/Raindrops
The Postal Service - Do You Realize?
Black Kids - Listen To Your Body Tonight
Scanners - Lowlife
Au Revoir Simone - Shadows

Anything else like these would be lovelyyy 

And for now

Annasay - Winter Air
Aqualung - Outside
Asobi Seksu - Familiar Light
Au Revoir Simone - The Lucky One (Slow Club Remix) (Did I say this already? Also, can't get a link. Hype machine is down :sus)
Augustana - Angels
Boys Like Girls - Let Go (Frou Frou Cover)


----------



## AliBaba

Ween - Quebec


----------



## cheerio

Jurexic5 said:


> And for today...
> 
> Trash Yourself + The Toxic Avenger - Song 2 (Blur cover)
> Emil & Friends - Sleepyhead (Passion Pit cover) / Fire Flower
> Walter Meego - Forever / Girls


Hey, I've been into Passion Pit recently too. Listening to "Sleepyhead," "Cuddle Fuddle," and "Live to Tell the Tale." Such a unique and fun band to listen to!

Few others I'm listening to:
"Kids"- MGMT (I love it when this kid screams his head off in the middle of the song! Haha.) 



"Catch and Release"- Silversun Pickups (



 but any album on their Swoon album)
"We own the sky"- M83 



"Earth Versus the World"- The Polish Ambassador 



Royksopp- "Happy Up Here"


----------



## Hysteric

cheerio said:


> Hey, I've been into Passion Pit recently too. Listening to "Sleepyhead," "Cuddle Fuddle," and "Live to Tell the Tale." Such a unique and fun band to listen to!
> 
> Few others I'm listening to:
> "Kids"- MGMT (I love it when this kid screams his head off in the middle of the song! Haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> "Catch and Release"- Silversun Pickups (
> 
> 
> 
> but any album on their Swoon album)
> "We own the sky"- M83
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth Versus the World"- The Polish Ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> Royksopp- "Happy Up Here"


I love all of these. I'm so into both Royksopp and Passion Pit right now.
Have you checked out their new albums? Junior and Manners.

Some good Passion Pit songs to check out are:
Let Your Love Grow Tall
The Reeling
Moth's Wings
Swimming In The Flood

Royksopp:
You Don't Have A Clue - one of my favourite songs ever
It's What I Want
This Must Be It

And from various albums...
Only This Moment
What Else Is There? (Thin White Duke Mix)
Circuit Breaker
Follow My Ruin

love them all :yes


----------



## Sabreth

Taliesin Orchestra - Woods 
E.S Posthumus - Tikal


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ride out - Papoose ft C-Murder


----------



## letitrock

Cadillac Grills by Ludacris


----------



## bezoomny

Scissor Sisters - "I Don't Feel Like Dancin'"

What happened to this band? They were awesome.


----------



## Oppilolik

Hysteric said:


> I love all of these. I'm so into both Royksopp and Passion Pit right now.
> Have you checked out their new albums? Junior and Manners.
> 
> Some good Passion Pit songs to check out are:
> Let Your Love Grow Tall
> The Reeling
> Moth's Wings
> Swimming In The Flood
> 
> Royksopp:
> You Don't Have A Clue - one of my favourite songs ever
> It's What I Want
> This Must Be It
> 
> And from various albums...
> Only This Moment
> What Else Is There? (Thin White Duke Mix)
> Circuit Breaker
> Follow My Ruin
> 
> love them all :yes


I love Royksopp! Any of their collaborations with Karin Dreijer Andersson are amazing (What Else Is There?, This Must Be It, and Tricky Tricky). Glad I've found someone who's actually heard of them.


----------



## miminka

Courtesy of Jurexic, Cut Copy - Far Away (Bag Raiders Remix)

and _All we Ask_- by Grizzly Bear


----------



## namastecadet

I also love portishead!! definitely one of my favorite bands!!

this is what i'm listening to:
the shins - (phantom limb, sleep lessons <3) i know i'm late...
grizzly bear - two weeks & southern point.. the whole veckatimest album
black moth super rainbow - twin of myself & gold splatter 
royksopp - vision one
kaki king - pull me out alive

http://www.last.fm/user/namastecadet


----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> K so. Some of the songs you've recommended that I haven't been able to stop listening to are:
> 
> Discovery - Osaka Loop Line
> IAMX - My Secret Friend (ft. Imogen Heap)
> Mates Of State - Think Long
> Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars
> Van She - Strangers
> Metric - Sick Muse
> Pendulum - Streamline - love this
> Basement Jaxx - Broken Dreams/Raindrops
> The Postal Service - Do You Realize?
> Black Kids - Listen To Your Body Tonight
> Scanners - Lowlife
> Au Revoir Simone - Shadows
> 
> Anything else like these would be lovelyyy
> 
> And for now
> 
> Annasay - Winter Air
> Aqualung - Outside
> Asobi Seksu - Familiar Light
> Au Revoir Simone - The Lucky One (Slow Club Remix) (Did I say this already? Also, can't get a link. Hype machine is down :sus)
> Augustana - Angels
> Boys Like Girls - Let Go (Frou Frou Cover)


Alrighty, I'll try to dig up some stuff when I have some more free time; busy busy weekend for me. I'll get to listening to your recs too soon. 



cheerio said:


> Hey, I've been into Passion Pit recently too. Listening to "Sleepyhead," "Cuddle Fuddle," and "Live to Tell the Tale." Such a unique and fun band to listen to!
> 
> Few others I'm listening to:
> "Kids"- MGMT (I love it when this kid screams his head off in the middle of the song! Haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> "Catch and Release"- Silversun Pickups (
> 
> 
> 
> but any album on their Swoon album)
> "We own the sky"- M83
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth Versus the World"- The Polish Ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> Royksopp- "Happy Up Here"


Yeah! Passion Pit is some really *GREAT* stuff.

I love all these groups, except I've never heard of The Polish Ambassador, me likey. 



AudreyHepburn said:


> Courtesy of Jurexic, Cut Copy - Far Away (Bag Raiders Remix)
> 
> and _All we Ask_- by Grizzly Bear


I'm glad you're enjoying it! The Bag Raiders are really impressive, huh? :boogie



namastecadet said:


> I also love portishead!! definitely one of my favorite bands!!
> 
> this is what i'm listening to:
> the shins - (phantom limb, sleep lessons <3) i know i'm late...
> grizzly bear - two weeks & southern point.. the whole veckatimest album
> black moth super rainbow - twin of myself & gold splatter
> royksopp - vision one
> kaki king - pull me out alive
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/namastecadet


You have a really high compatibility with me on last.fm! I'm not sure what that really means. I'm still getting into it, but it's a great a great site so far! Here's mine http://www.last.fm/user/Jurexic5

Anyone who's an Indie/Alternative/Rock/Electro/Synth/Dance fan should check back with this thread occasionally, we've been sharing lots of similar stuff for a while now. I've been thinking a new thread or group should be made, because I feel like this thread was sort of hijacked. :b


----------



## Phibes

Morrissey - Speedway.


----------



## Hysteric

Oppilolik said:


> I love Royksopp! Any of their collaborations with Karin Dreijer Andersson are amazing (What Else Is There?, This Must Be It, and Tricky Tricky). Glad I've found someone who's actually heard of them.


Haha, me too. I mention them to basically anyone else I know and they're like "who?" :sus

You Don't Have A Clue so has to be my favourite song at the moment. :yes
What's your favourite song by them?


----------



## Hysteric

Jurexic5 said:


> Alrighty, I'll try to dig up some stuff when I have some more free time; busy busy weekend for me. I'll get to listening to your recs too soon.


Mm, thanks 

I sent you a message on Last.fm, by the way


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Paul Kelly, 'Bradman'. He's such a wonderful songwriter and an integral part to Australia's contemporary culture and sound.

Also 'How Soon Is Now', by The Smiths. I've only begun listening to them recently but I'm hooked on this track already.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Kings of Leons are badass. I haven't heard of them until a few days ago and they blew my mind away. I also like how the lead singer criticized mainstream Americans musical tastes saying they only like "hip hop and kid pop." It's damn true haha.


----------



## northernlight

> Also 'How Soon Is Now', by The Smiths. I've only begun listening to them recently but I'm hooked on this track already.


Awesome track!

At the moment I'm hooked on M83 - Don't Save Us From The Flames


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

^^^

Awesome song. You should check out the album Dead Cities, Red Seas & Lost Ghosts. That album is surreal.


----------



## northernlight

> You should check out the album Dead Cities, Red Seas & Lost Ghosts. That album is surreal.


Absolutely love it, I just listened to that album for the first time this evening and it blew me away. The vocal slicing on "0078h" was unbelievable and that closing track was perfect.

Also a fan of Into the Wild I see, heaps good! I just downloaded the soundtrack to that last night, those slow acoustic pieces are gorgeous.


----------



## Oppilolik

Hysteric said:


> Haha, me too. I mention them to basically anyone else I know and they're like "who?" :sus
> 
> You Don't Have A Clue so has to be my favourite song at the moment. :yes
> What's your favourite song by them?


Loads of people know Royksopp, they just don't know it, if you get me. I get a lot of "Who?"s, but play them 'Eple' or 'So Easy' and they'll know it. Would have loved to been at the Southbank show a few months back, Royksopp and Fever Ray is heaven to me. 

You Don't Have a Clue is a hidden gem, the ending gives me shivers. Favourite one of Junior has to be either Vision One or This Must Be It, but from all of their stuff - Remind Me. :yes Have a listen to Trentemoller's remix of 'What Else Is There?', I thought he did a pretty good job.

Looking forward to Senior?


----------



## Hysteric

Oppilolik said:


> Loads of people know Royksopp, they just don't know it, if you get me. I get a lot of "Who?"s, but play them 'Eple' or 'So Easy' and they'll know it. Would have loved to been at the Southbank show a few months back, Royksopp and Fever Ray is heaven to me.
> 
> You Don't Have a Clue is a hidden gem, the ending gives me shivers. Favourite one of Junior has to be either Vision One or This Must Be It, but from all of their stuff - Remind Me. :yes Have a listen to Trentemoller's remix of 'What Else Is There?', I thought he did a pretty good job.


Good picks. :yes The ending to You Don't Have A Clue also gives me shivers  Some of my other favourites from Royksopp have to be What Else Is There? Only This Moment, Go Away, Circuit Breaker, Happy Up Here etcc. 

I know what you mean about 'knowing about them' but not really 'knowing them'. The first track I downloaded of theirs was Eple. I just thought 'Oh, I recognise this'. If ever I mentioned them to someone I know though, they wouldn't have a clue. Their sort of sound gets used on adverts a lot over here. 



Oppilolik said:


> Looking forward to Senior?


Uhm, just a bit :b yesss.


----------



## Oppilolik

Hysteric said:


> Good picks. :yes The ending to You Don't Have A Clue also gives me shivers  Some of my other favourites from Royksopp have to be What Else Is There? Only This Moment, Go Away, Circuit Breaker, Happy Up Here etcc.
> 
> I know what you mean about 'knowing about them' but not really 'knowing them'. The first track I downloaded of theirs was Eple. I just thought 'Oh, I recognise this'. If ever I mentioned them to someone I know though, they wouldn't have a clue. Their sort of sound gets used on adverts a lot *over here*.


Over here? I'm in the same country as you. :b Adverts are exactly how I found Royksopp, and quite a few of the bands I like. I noticed on your profile you like Sigur Ros, one of the best bands I've ever come across! I find Scandinavia has some of the most amazing music, something must tick in their brain that produces perfection. They have a new album coming out as well, I must see them live.  Oh, and Imogen Heap! Can I keep you in charge of my CD rack?


----------



## Hysteric

Oppilolik said:


> Over here? I'm in the same country as you. :b Adverts are exactly how I found Royksopp, and quite a few of the bands I like. I noticed on your profile you like Sigur Ros, one of the best bands I've ever come across! I find Scandinavia has some of the most amazing music, something must tick in their brain that produces perfection. They have a new album coming out as well, I must see them live.  Oh, and Imogen Heap! Can I keep you in charge of my CD rack?


Oh dear, lol sorry I didn't even look at your location. I do apologise :b

Mm I've found a lot of my favourite music through adverts too. 
I love Sigur Ros atm. Saeglopur being my favourite song ever <3 And Imogen Heap, who comes from near me  She's so talented.

What are your favourite Sigur Ros/Imogen Heap songs?

Can I keep _you_ in charge of _my_ CD rack? You seem to like a lot of the same stuff as me :yes


----------



## Oppilolik

Hysteric said:


> Oh dear, lol sorry I didn't even look at your location. I do apologise :b
> 
> Mm I've found a lot of my favourite music through adverts too.
> I love Sigur Ros atm. Saeglopur being my favourite song ever <3 And Imogen Heap, who comes from near me  She's so talented.
> 
> What are your favourite Sigur Ros/Imogen Heap songs?
> 
> Can I keep _you_ in charge of _my_ CD rack? You seem to like a lot of the same stuff as me :yes


Sounds odd, but Untitled #8 is my favourite, from ( ). :yes When we had that week where it just snowed all the time, I got stuck in a traffic jam for 2 hours on my own and all I listened to was Sigur Ros, was absolute heaven.

If Imogen Heap comes from near you, that means you must be a Londoner? I'm only down the road.  I'll be in charge of your rack, errr.. CD rack. :blank I'll swing my guitar at anyone who dares steal, grr! Oh, she has a new album out soon doesn't she, hopefully see her on tour as well.


----------



## Hysteric

Oppilolik said:


> Sounds odd, but *Untitled #8* is my favourite, from ( ). :yes When we had that week where it just snowed all the time, I got stuck in a traffic jam for 2 hours on my own and all I listened to was Sigur Ros, was absolute heaven.
> 
> If Imogen Heap comes from near you, that means you must be a Londoner? I'm only down the road.  *I'll be in charge of your rack, errr.. CD rack.* :blank I'll swing my guitar at anyone who dares steal, grr! Oh, she has a new album out soon doesn't she, hopefully see her on tour as well.


It's such a relaxing song  I made a snowman with my best friend that time it snowed, thought I'd best make the most of it since we _never_ get any snow. :]

Yeah, I'm an East Londoner. I originate from the Barking/Dagenham area. She comes from Romford, so it's just down the road really :]

LOL. well technically I don't have a cd rack since it's all about the illegal downloads :sus

I'd love to see Imogen live, she's so unique!  Do you have any favourite songs from her? Personally, my fav has to be either The Walk or Let Go, from Frou Frou. :yes


----------



## Oppilolik

Hysteric said:


> It's such a relaxing song  I made a snowman with my best friend that time it snowed, thought I'd best make the most of it since we _never_ get any snow. :]
> 
> Yeah, I'm an East Londoner. I originate from the Barking/Dagenham area. She comes from Romford, so it's just down the road really :]
> 
> LOL. well technically I don't have a cd rack since it's all about the illegal downloads :sus
> 
> I'd love to see Imogen live, she's so unique!  Do you have any favourite songs from her? Personally, my fav has to be either The Walk or Let Go, from Frou Frou. :yes


I couldn't make a snowman, I didn't have any gloves.  So I went and bought me some blue and black stripy ones! A bit late however..

East Laaahhndaaahn?! :b I'll be in Romford sometime this year, I follow ice hockey and I can't wait 'til we play Romford. I'm surprised you're not a West Ham fan actually.

I can't believe you downloaded it illegally! I downloaded Junior, but I thought "Oh, I better buy the CD, I wouldn't want Hysteric to be ashamed of me", I went out and bought it today. :mum :lol

I was going to go see Imogen in Oxford a few years ago but couldn't in the end. We also share the same Imogen song as our favourite, I love the Walk!  I also love Headlock, and Shine.

Do you want to start PM'ing the convo before it becomes the Hysteric and Oppi thread? :b


----------



## northernlight

Tommy Emmanuel, the man really is amazing






Much love for Boards of Canada, great video too, so inspiring given that jump is real footage


----------



## cheerio

Hysteric said:


> I love all of these. I'm so into both Royksopp and Passion Pit right now.
> Have you checked out their new albums? Junior and Manners.
> 
> Some good Passion Pit songs to check out are:
> Let Your Love Grow Tall
> The Reeling
> Moth's Wings
> Swimming In The Flood
> 
> Royksopp:
> You Don't Have A Clue - one of my favourite songs ever
> It's What I Want
> This Must Be It
> 
> And from various albums...
> Only This Moment
> What Else Is There? (Thin White Duke Mix)
> Circuit Breaker
> Follow My Ruin
> 
> love them all :yes


Royksopp is definitely one of my favorites! I love the "What else is there?" remix. I listen to my Royksopp radio on Pandora all the time! haha And I gotta check out those other Passion Pit songs since I've been enjoying them too much.  If you haven't gone to pandora.com yet you should since that's where I found out about Passion Pit. Found out about lots of great artists/bands from that site.


----------



## cheerio

Jurexic5 said:


> Yeah! Passion Pit is some really *GREAT* stuff.
> 
> I love all these groups, except I've never heard of The Polish Ambassador, me likey.


Yeah, that song is one of my favs. You should definitely check out any of his other songs. They always make me wanna :boogie. Or at least bob my head. Haha

I actually set up a last.fm account if any of you wanna check out some other great artists and bands: http://www.last.fm/user/tokki05


----------



## sweetpeazz

D.O.A-Jay-Z
Feels Like Home-Edwina Hayes
Sex on Fire & Use Somebody-Kings of Leon


----------



## RoninDistance

"We Were Lovers" by Jean-Jacques Burnel


----------



## bezoomny




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Jurexic5

Hysteric said:


> And for now
> 
> Annasay - Winter Air
> Aqualung - Outside
> Asobi Seksu - Familiar Light
> Au Revoir Simone - The Lucky One (Slow Club Remix) (Did I say this already? Also, can't get a link. Hype machine is down :sus)
> Augustana - Angels
> Boys Like Girls - Let Go (Frou Frou Cover)


Enjoyed ALL of these very much! I couldn't find the Slow Club remix of 'The Lucky One'. The original version is still very good though.

Alrighty, and now for putting this back on track by ending with what I started... remixed. 

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Neo Tokyo Remix)


----------



## Oppilolik

Jurexic, is your avatar Daft Punk?


----------



## sansd

Blind Dumb Deaf - Cocteau Twins


----------



## kikachuck

Since We've Been Wrong by the Mars Volta


----------



## lucyinthesky

Haven't posted for a while...
Fleetwood Mac- Tusk
We Have Band- Oh! (Plugs Remix)
Friendly Fires- Skeleton Boy (Air France Remix) -love this!
Patrick Wolf- Hard Times
Video Nasties- Conversation Dies
We Were Promised Jetpacks- Quiet Little Voices
Grammatics- Time Capsules & The Greater Truth

Nice to see Slow Club and Royskopp mentioned


----------



## Jurexic5

Black Eyed Peas - I Got A Feeling (Barletta Edit)


----------



## waytooshy23

2pac-Do For Love


----------



## Wirt

Scars on Broadway- Universe


----------



## SoloSage




----------



## seanybhoy

****ing great choon !


----------



## strawberryjulius

A Flight And A Crash - Hot Water Music


----------



## Jurexic5

Ladyhawke - My Delirium


----------



## whiterabbit

I can't stop listening to all these old skool dance/house tunes. Down with the synth-haters man!

A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
2 Hype - Kid 'N' Play
F.P.I. Project - Rich In Paradise
De'Lacy - Hideaway
Orange & Lemons - Dreams Of Santa Anna
Kenny Jason - Can U Dance

And in particular, Klein & MBO - Dirty Talk (I can only find a MySpace link for the original mix)


----------



## Fireflylight

Hide and Seek by Imogen Heap
Glory Box by Portishead
Rocks and Water by Deb Talen
The Chain by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## VCL XI

whiterabbit said:


> And in particular, Klein & MBO - Dirty Talk (I can only find a MySpace link for the original mix)


Weird, I was listening to the "First" LP this week and was going to post a song in another thread. Vocal album version is my favorite, and there's also a clever remix of it that combines that and "For The Same Man" by the B-Beat Girls.

A couple of the K & MBO producers' other projects are classics as well, like N.O.I.A and Plastic Mode.

------

Current song I'm digging the **** out of is "Dead Forever" by Buffalo (Aus). AC/DC who?


----------



## Thomas Paine

I don't know of any other song of theirs that I like. Just something about this one.


----------



## PickleNose

INXS - Devil Inside


----------



## Thomas Paine

Counting Crows - Round Here


----------



## Thomas Paine

I think this is actually about SA, and even people who can't stand Eminem might like this one:


----------



## whiterabbit

VCL XI said:


> Weird, I was listening to the "First" LP this week and was going to post a song in another thread. Vocal album version is my favorite, and there's also a clever remix of it that combines that and "For The Same Man" by the B-Beat Girls.
> 
> A couple of the K & MBO producers' other projects are classics as well, like N.O.I.A and Plastic Mode.


Yeah I like the remix with the B-Beat Girls too. I hadn't heard those other tunes, but I'm now "digging" them "right now" along with Klein & MBO. Thanks.


----------



## bezoomny

New Order - "Crystal"


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't listen to the radio much I find most of my music online then I buy the cd if I like it. 

I was at the music store the other day when I noticed this cute blonde on the cover of a cd. She had an unusual name and somehow when I got home I still remembered her first name so I googled her and listened to some of her music on youtube. I liked what I heard and went back and bought her cd. Now I can't stop playing it or coming back to it. I highly recommend looking her up and checking it out you won't regret it.

Basia Bulat - Oh, My Darling


----------



## Infexxion

Morning After (Julien-K Remix) - Dead By Sunrise


----------



## miminka

I can't stop listening to Grizzly Bear. Please help.


----------



## northernlight

> I can't stop listening to Grizzly Bear. Please help.


My only advice is to not stop as they're awesome


----------



## miminka

I don't plan on it!


----------



## delirium




----------



## Roberto




----------



## miminka

Just bought the new _The Whitest Boy Alive_ album last night; and I love it! I can't get enough of this song:


----------



## Libertine

Britpop classic from the 90's.

The Bluetones - Slight Return






Great live as well.


----------



## Banzai

Dancing in the moonlight - Toploader


----------



## Roberto




----------



## Meli24R

Greg Laswell-Comes and Goes

Nico Vega-Be Giving


----------



## Some Russian Guy

i like this song very very much

NIN - Everyday is Exactly the Same





i'm able to listen to it over and over for like have an hour


----------



## Sabreth

Some Russian Guy said:


> i like this song very very much
> 
> NIN - Everyday is Exactly the Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm able to listen to it over and over for like have an hour


Same here. That song is exactly what I have been feeling lately.


----------



## WineKitty

Sick Puppies

"You're going Down" I freaking love that song. I just heard it on Octane/Sirius the other day and now I downloaded it.


----------



## kos




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Paloma Querida - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

_Digital Versicolor_ by Glass Candy.


----------



## VCL XI

AudreyHepburn said:


> _Digital Versicolor_ by Glass Candy.


Yeah, I've had it stuck in my head since first watching _Bronson_. I heard it beforehand too, but it's used to such brilliant, hypnotic effect in the movie.


----------



## Fireflylight

Laughing With by Regina Spektor


----------



## Toad Licker

Love this song and video.

Assemblage 23 - Lullaby






Must See Video! And not a bad song either.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'm into the new Dinosaur Jr. Album, "Farm." They just keep getting better and better. 

Dinosaur Jr - See You


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Up On Crippple Creek by The Band


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Arms and Sleepers - 71 fragments of a chronology of chance
no youtube link but...

http://www.last.fm/music/Arms+and+Sleepers/_/71+Fragments+Of+A+Chronology+Of+Chance


----------



## Stanley

*Finntroll - Trollhammeren*
I never really cared for this band much, but this song is awesome!


----------



## dax

Anything by Flogging Molly!!


----------



## miminka

VCL XI said:


> Yeah, I've had it stuck in my head since first watching _Bronson_. I heard it beforehand too, but it's used to such brilliant, hypnotic effect in the movie.


Ugh, once that song's in your head, good luck getting it out. Currently loving the album _Ambivalence Avenue_ by Bibio. I have a feeling this album is going to get huge. I'm really into the songs _Jealous of Roses_ and _Sugarette_.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

:hide


----------



## rumjungle

Huey Lewis & The News...Hip to Be Square & If This Is It...


----------



## veron

Gerry Rafferty-Baker Street


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daylight




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## SAgirl

One Time - Justin Bieber






Carrera - Karl Wolf






The Black Eyed Peas - I've Got a Feeling


----------



## bezoomny

I've been really digging Chuck Berry lately. So, "Johnny B. Goode" and "Maybellene" and "Roll Over Beethoven."


----------



## Jurexic5

Muse - United States of Eurasia


----------



## pokeherpro

Heartless---Kayne West


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Infexxion

Really into this song from Project 86's new album. Parts of it sound like Marilyn Manson, that's weird for a christian band. Good song though.


----------



## utopian_grrl

When you feel the need to dance to sexy music:


----------



## Frankie_Lee

I'm listening to Phil Spector productions lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

utopian_grrl said:


> When you feel the need to dance to sexy music:


That's a remake of a Slunt song called Never Say Never.

If you like good hard rock or drinking songs you'll like this one.


----------



## Joel

Basshunter - Angel In The Night

Just love the beat.


----------



## Dempsey

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain

Holy hell is the guitar in this awesome.


----------



## Judi

Joel said:


> Basshunter - Angel In The Night
> 
> Just love the beat.


Love that song! that's my favourite out of the whole album.

I'm listening to this Korean song (even though I don't understand a word!)


----------



## Stanley

Katatonia - Omerta


----------



## SAgirl

Jordin Sparks - Shy boy


----------



## kikachuck

I'm digging No Doubt's Return of Saturn album right now, especially this one...


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## dreamer222

Rise Against - The Art of Losing


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

Royal Gregory by Holy F**k


----------



## Toad Licker

This girl is kind of unusual, but I like unusual.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ Joanna Newsom takes some getting used to. I do like this song and Inflammatory Writ, but some others hurt my ears. The music is beautiful though.


----------



## VCL XI

The first time I heard Newsom, I thought it was Victoria Jackson from _Saturday Night Live_ attempting a comeback.

Anyway, I've been heavy into an old TX band called Ultra. Sounds like lost Thin Lizzy:


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Robyn Hitchcock - Madonna Of The Wasps


----------



## Toad Licker

I posted this girl several pages back, don't know why I didn't post a youtube so here's one of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Thomas Paine

Beck - Loser




*sighs*... memories.


----------



## miminka

^ I love Beck, that's one of my favourites.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^^ I remember when that song was new... kinda. :blank 
I can't believe he is almost 40 now.


----------



## Toad Licker

If you like the above video check out this solo song by Amanda Palmer, it's awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

I love this girls voice!






One of my favorite songs of hers (she wrote it when she was just 13), it's such a beautiful song.


----------



## Chrysalii

Rush - "Subdivisions"


----------



## AHolivier

There's this really cool song I discovered recently by an indie artist named Reba Hasko called "Death By Facelift". It's got a great beat, and her vocals are quite operatic. If anyone uses last.fm, you can stream the song. I recommend it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sansd

wisteria said:


> There's this really cool song I discovered recently by an indie artist named Reba Hasko called "Death By Facelift". It's got a great beat, and her vocals are quite operatic.


 They're different from the stuff on _Seeds from the Twisted Pear_, but I love "Crimson" and "Blue by Nature" from _Live at Studio 43_.


----------



## Catching Fire

Fever by Issac Hayes


----------



## Thomas Paine

Can you honestly say there have ever been any lyrics created to rival these?






Then this one of course


----------



## Toad Licker

Thomas Paine said:


> Can you honestly say there have ever been any lyrics created to rival these?


I love Placebo, I have all of their cds.

This is an awesome song, If he sang all of his songs like this one he'd be one of my all-time favorite singers.


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ Good song!

Here's one of my all time favorite "covers":


----------



## miminka

_We'll Find Out_- Timber Timbre. One of my new favourite bands.


----------



## Kelly

Thomas Paine said:


> Then this one of course


I have to say that this is my *least* favorite version of this song. The Kate original is far superior and coming in at a close second is the Within Temptation cover...











Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ Too upbeat for the actual lyrics, IMO.


----------



## Kelly

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ Too upbeat for the actual lyrics, IMO.


Really? I woudn't consider either version upbeat in any way. And nothing beats the raw emotion in Kate's original version. Placebo's is dull and lifeless in comparison.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker

This girl has a nice voice.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

some songs i've been playing alot recently. can't just name one lol


Michael Jackson & Janet Jackson - Scream
Lupe Fiasco - Shining Down
Rakim - Holy Are You


----------



## Thomas Paine

I dig Alanis Morissette for some reason. :stu


----------



## nightrain

:um My taste in music is somewhat odd...


----------



## ChrissyQ

I haven't been diggin much at all but 1 of the last songs i digged was
Lost by Micheal Buble


----------



## proximo20

Public enemies soundtrack

Chicago shake
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBMgaW95rLA

Gold Coast Restaurant


----------



## whiterabbit

Ian Brown's new _Stellify_ EP


----------



## Mr. Frostie




----------



## Toad Licker

Tom Petty's old band back together again.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Pam

Ice Cream Paint Job.

Don't know who sings it tho (rap)


----------



## Thomas Paine

whiterabbit said:


> Ian Brown's new _Stellify_ EP


Catchy song. I admit I played it a couple of times in a row and moved my head to it.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## mind_games

The Burning Red - Machine Head





I love you all :sus


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Third Eye Blind - Don't Believe A Word


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Kanye West - Stronger (DJ A-Trak Remix)


----------



## blueblu

Noisettes - Never Forget You


----------



## Toad Licker

I found this girl lastnight on youtube, going out to get her cd tonight. :yay


----------



## Ununderstood

Kid Cudi - Day N Night


----------



## scintilla

5 Years Time - Noah and the Whale




I've had it playing on repeat for an hour now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Tabitha's Secret - Here Comes Horses


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Human(e) Meat (The Flensing of Sandor Katz)_ - Propagandhi


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine

^ I like that song.

Sublime - What I Got


----------



## refined_rascal

We are the people - Empire of the sun.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## nightrain

I <3 Mika Nakashima :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine

^ This song *and* music video are both *amazing*. Especially in fullscreen HD on youtube's site. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## EagerMinnow84

whatsername75 said:


> 5 Years Time - Noah and the Whale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it playing on repeat for an hour now.


How Wes Anderson-like! I wonder if he directed the video. I like the song.


----------



## proximo20




----------



## Toad Licker

Cute song and video.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Toad Licker

A little Reggae anyone?


----------



## seanybhoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## seanybhoy

ooookay it's being gay then nvm , 

anyhoo... Chris Brown - With You


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Were




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Pearl Hyokai - Youkoso! Hitori Bocchi


I'm too tired to learn how to do the embed thing right now.


----------



## Meee

KumagoroBeam said:


> Pearl Hyokai - Youkoso! Hitori Bocchi
> 
> I'm too tired to learn how to do the embed thing right now.


So you're a fan of NHK ni Youkoso? I love that song too  Nice to play on guitar...


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Kerli is Estonian, her voice reminds me a bit of Bjork in some of her songs.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide


----------



## heyJude

"Mr. King" by Nerina Pallot.


----------



## Dempsey




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## sacred

some good old school metal


----------



## p cdn




----------



## david86

Belanova- Baila mi corazon

Not the usual music I listen to but this song is cool,
must be the sound of her voice.


----------



## RoninDistance

"Let it Rock" by Kevin Rudolph ft. Lil' Wayne


----------



## Kelly

p cdn said:


>


I. LOVE. JOSHUA. RADIN. :mushy

I met him in March in Berlin. I had a whole conversation with him. He's a great guy - very down to earth.

I got my picture taken with him, but it's an absolutely horrible picture of me. Otherwise, I'd post it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## stina

'So Cold' & 'The Diary of Jane' - by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Thomas Paine

Blind Passengers - Hall of Pain
Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## Thomas Paine

Nickelback - This Is How You Remind Me


----------



## shadowmask

Nightwish - Walking In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

_London Calling-_ The Clash. Need I elaborate?


----------



## AHolivier

Ani DiFranco - Angel Food


----------



## p cdn

Kelly said:


> I. LOVE. JOSHUA. RADIN. :mushy
> 
> I met him in March in Berlin. I had a whole conversation with him. He's a great guy - very down to earth.
> 
> I got my picture taken with him, but it's an absolutely horrible picture of me. Otherwise, I'd post it.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I started listening to his music when they 1st played him on scrubs (took me forever to find out his name)

that's really cool that you met him, I've read on some forums that he was really nice guy. He's coming here next month, but my SA has been at a all time high and I will end up not going, checking videos of the show on youtube days after just to see the comments on how good the show was


----------



## imt

Army of The Pharaohs - _"Feast of Wolves"_


----------



## SouthJersey123

JOE BUDDEN - 10 Minutes. And pretty much all of his older stuff.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Samuel Barber: Agnus Dei (Adagio for strings)


----------



## Thomas Paine

KMFDM - Sucks


----------



## tutliputli

Grateful Dead - Sugar Magnolia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## seanybhoy

:mushy


----------



## Dempsey

Opeth - In Mist She Was Standing

AAaarrgggh, this song rocks my socks. Epic.


----------



## Frankie_Lee

Spanish Bombs - The Clash


----------



## Thomas Paine

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## bezoomny

Jesus Christ I'd completely forgotten about this song.

_TOUCHIN' YOUUUUUU!_


----------



## Thomas Paine

Flipsyde - Someday


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline

Jace Everett - Bad Things, because I just finished watching the first season of True Blood and that song is awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine

Clutch - Spacegrass


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## christ~in~me

i've been listening to a lot of candlebox lately


----------



## Thomas Paine

Orbital - Halcyon & on & on.
Mark Morrison - Return Of The Mack


----------



## zomgz

Dinosaur Jr. - I Don't Wanna Go There

OMG this song is crazy awesome =D.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Imogen Heap - First Train Home


----------



## Thomas Paine

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

zomgz said:


> Dinosaur Jr. - I Don't Wanna Go There
> 
> OMG this song is crazy awesome =D.


Farm is absolutely an awesome album from 1st track to last. I simply can't wait until they play the new material from Farm live. I'm gonna see them live in about a month and a half. God I can't wait, it's gonna be so loud, I'm going to go insane from pleasure.

Dinosaur Jr. - See You


----------



## Thomas Paine

2PAC - Ghetto Gospel


----------



## layitontheline

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## Thomas Paine

Eminem - The Way I Am


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## tree1609

Here Comes Your Man - Pixies


----------



## co85275

the body breaks - devendra banhart


----------



## miminka

Balmy Night by Department of Eagles


----------



## abejareina1989

Some songs that really help me out when I'm in one of my depressed moods are:

Paramore "Decode", because the way she sings the song is just beautiful

Anything by Christina Aguilera or Alexz Johnson. They both have such AMAZING voices and you can just sing your heart out, letting go of all your pain and troubles. I LOVE "There's Us" by Alexz a lot lately!!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## djr86

..


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## coeur_brise

I dunno know why but I posted this pages and pages ago and I'm still listening to "Best of My Love" by the Eagles. I really dig this song...


----------



## zomgz

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Farm is absolutely an awesome album from 1st track to last. I simply can't wait until they play the new material from Farm live. I'm gonna see them live in about a month and a half. God I can't wait, it's gonna be so loud, I'm going to go insane from pleasure.
> 
> Dinosaur Jr. - See You


That will be amazing! I love Dinosaur Jr. I wish I could go see them but alas, I'm broke! haha. Have fun for me! =)


----------



## shadowmask

Dream Theater - Wait For Sleep


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Petula Clark - Downtown


----------



## dax

Metric- Grow up and Blow Away






Metric- The List


----------



## VCL XI

Murphy & the Mob - Born Loser
_
I am a loner baby, I swing alone 
I got my own pad and an unlisted phone
A steady job, that's ALL I need
With one pocket to fill baby, just ONE MOUTH to feed

I've got no pals, but a-look who's got the gals
They come to my pad because they want me SO BAD!
I sleep all day and I swing all night
I'm so cool baby, I'm just OUTTA SIGHT!

All the people...
I mean, people, they just don't understand...
They see me comin', they shake their heads and say look at him...
He's the born loser
Well, look at him!_
_BORN LOSER!_


----------



## layitontheline

Dear God - XTC


----------



## Kelly

layitontheline said:


> Dear God - XTC


Have you heard the Sarah McLachlan cover? It's amazing. I actually like it better. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Iced Soul

Fat Bottomed Girls by Queen. I've liked it for a while, but lately, it's just always in my mind and playing on my ipod.


----------



## Lumiere

"Sister Ray" - Velvet Underground (only 8 minutes of it lol)


----------



## brokensaint

"Eeyore" by Slipknot


----------



## layitontheline

@ Kelly: I hadn't heard it but I'm listening now and it's not bad. She has a nice voice, of course. I still prefer XTC version though. She doesn't sound angry enough :]


----------



## kitty123

i don't know why but i'm really into shakira's "she wolf" song lol


----------



## SAgirl

In this moment - Forever


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Thomas Paine

Rammstein vs. Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Rosenrot [DJ Schmolli]
Metallica vs. Run Dmc - Tricky Sandman [DJ M.i.F]
Falco meets Nelly - Mash me Amadeus


----------



## BeNice

And the whole record Under The Bushes Under The Stars by GBV.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## proximo20




----------



## SOME




----------



## Stanley




----------



## Kelly

layitontheline said:


> @ Kelly: I hadn't heard it but I'm listening now and it's not bad. She has a nice voice, of course. I still prefer XTC version though. She doesn't sound angry enough :]


Did you post that before you got to the end of the song? The end is what makes it so great. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## TorLin

"Black Betty" by Ram Jam


----------



## Toad Licker

Brody Dalle's (The Distillers) new band Spinnerette.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## shadowmask

Metallica - Astronomy


----------



## imt

*FS Green* - _HeMawfukinMan_


----------



## zomgz




----------



## layitontheline

Kelly said:


> Did you post that before you got to the end of the song? The end is what makes it so great.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I only replied once it was finished. Yeah the end is the best part of the song 

Allman Brothers Band - Ramblin Man


----------



## Lumiere

"I Never Dreamed" - The Cookies


----------



## espearite

Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## Thomas Paine

Tupac - Ghetto Gospel


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Thomas Paine

Flipsyde - Angel


----------



## Toad Licker

I've been listening to this one a lot lately.


----------



## layitontheline

CCR - Looking out my back door


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## shadowmask

Last Action Hero lol


----------



## njodis




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## whiterabbit

I've had 3+3 by the Isley Brothers on for the past couple of weeks, and this song in particular keeps getting repeated.


----------



## seanybhoy




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Bruce Springsteen - Angel


----------



## Thomas Paine

Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy

_Really_ digging this because I actually _have_ had too much caffeine.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Drumagick - Green Notes*


----------



## Efsee

Grizzly bear- All we ask


----------



## Stanley

*Cary Brothers - Ride*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Porcupine Tree's "The Incident." This song is so infectiously catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lumiere

"Oh Yeah" by Can.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Kelly

Art is imitating life:

What a Good Boy - Barenaked Ladies





Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## nightrain




----------



## AussiePea

WintersTale said:


> Porcupine Tree's "The Incident." This song is so infectiously catchy.


Respect!!!

Tool - Reflection


----------



## Fireflylight

"You don't know me" by Ben Folds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Green Eyes




----------



## Thomas Paine

David Guetta ft. Akon - Sexy *****


----------



## JayDontCareEh

She's So Cold by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## SilentLoner

Shattered by Trading Yesterday


----------



## nightrain




----------



## ChrissyQ

I like "I haven't met you yet" by Micheal Buble


----------



## layitontheline

Love Her Madly - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask

µ-Ziq - Hasty Boom Alert


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## britisharrow

Gary Numan, Are 'Friends' Electric, #1 in 1979


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Thomas Paine

Fort Minor - Where'd You Go? w/ lyrics


----------



## nightrain




----------



## AussiePea

Porcupine Tree - Flicker


----------



## Toad Licker

Lumiere said:


>


Very nice, I love Kim Deal.

I really like this one, it features the lead singer of Nightwish.


----------



## miminka




----------



## layitontheline

Grateful Dead - In The Pines
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/In_The_Pines/22973189


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## AussiePea

I have said it once and I will say it again. Steven Wilson is an absolute genius and I want him to have my babies.


----------



## caflme

Ospi - thanks for sharing - I liked that too...


----------



## KyleThomas

"Bird on the Wire" by Leonard Cohen.

(It's very good, but not what you'd call uplifting.)


----------



## fastfoodlooser

anjulie - addicted to me


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

Not normally my type of music but I like her voice and she's very unusual, I like unusual. 

Bonfire Madigan - Snowfell Summer


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Dempsey

Mono - Moonlight

I pretty much clicked any song at random. I got 3 minutes into it and remembered how good the song was and how loud it gets . I think I might be entering another one of my post-rock phases. Yay.


----------



## Toad Licker

I got his cd Bone Machine for one song, I Don't Wanna Grow Up. I've never listened to his music before but I really like this cd, he's very strange which is always a plus for me.


----------



## Banzai

Flightless bird, American Mouth - Iron & Wine

http://www.last.fm/music/Iron+%26+Wine/_/Flightless+Bird,+American+Mouth

I've started to get into more slower, sadder songs.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Jurexic5

Portishead and Goldfrapp fans might like these. Although, they're kind of dated...


----------



## Thomas Paine

Counting Crows - Round Here

I really like the opening lyrics to this.


----------



## Forestwalker

"Truth doesn't make a noise" by The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Not normally my kind of thing but I found this to be very interesting.


----------



## retropat

I'm not really into my generation of music...or the generation before me for that matter. Right now I've been listening to a lot of Dionne Warwick. In particular, I love "Message to Michael" which has to be one of the most beautifully sad songs ever written.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## shadowmask

Justin Robertson - Love Movement (Ulrich Schnauss Remix)


----------



## Roberto

18 and life - skid row

what hurts - rascal flats the most

Leonard Cohen and Yann tiersen too


----------



## Chrysalii

"Everyday Glory" - Rush
An extremely under appreciated song from a very under rated album (I liked Counterparts).
sadly it's never been played live, and I can't even find a youtube link with the studio version.
It's rare that a song blows me away on the first listen.


----------



## sssig




----------



## lonely_girl

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## britisharrow

Will Young - Disconnected


----------



## layitontheline

Grateful Dead - New Speedway Boogie.. so awesome
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/New_Speedway_Boogie/450484


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I'm just listening to the same TV On The Radio album over and over again.


----------



## layitontheline

Sleeping Sickness - City and Colour


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## strawberryjulius

Wanderlust - Every Time I Die


----------



## Thomas Paine

Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm


----------



## Thomas Paine

2pac - changes (Original Version)


----------



## scintilla

*sigh* Fred and Ginger <3
I'm such a sucker for old musicals.


----------



## rdrr

Use Somebody by Kings Of Leon covered by Paramore on BBC Radio1 Live Lounge.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Burn the Earth by Dethklok


----------



## Thomas Paine

2PAC - Ghetto Gospel


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Pocketfox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHjB-sUEaK4#t=1m

you know you love it


----------



## Thomas Paine

Pocketfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHjB-sUEaK4#t=1m
> 
> you know you love it


Was that sort of like a Rick Roll? :b

You should have warned me that I needed to go hunt down some weed and smoke it first, lol.

Warren G - Do You See
Warren G - This D.J.


----------



## dullard

Blue Moon by Big Star, I really want to come up with a nice single guitar version of it.

I have been listening to a lot of Spore but that is for another thread I suppose.


----------



## retropat

"Thinking of You"-Katy Perry.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Coldplay ft. Jay-Z - Lost+

Epic remix!



Coldplay ft. Jay-Z - Lost+ said:


> "With _the same sword_ they knight you, they gon' good night you with....Don't believe me, ask Michael"





Coldplay ft. Jay-Z - Lost+ said:


> See Martin, see Malcolm You See Biggie, see Pac, see success and its outcome See Jesus, see Judas, see Caesar, see Brutus
> See success is like suicide Suicide its a suicide If you succeed, prepare to be crucified Media meddle's, *****'s sue you,﻿ you settle Every step you take, they remind you, "you ghetto"


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker

A little bluesy, I love her voice.






A very nice remake.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## AHolivier

Any song by Soap&Skin.


----------



## Toad Licker

This is probably the best remake of any song I've ever heard, She really knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## Toad Licker

This lady reminds me of Lita Ford, she sings this song in german. I can't stop listening to it it's so beautiful.


----------



## splattice

Nana Mouskouri has such a beautiful voice.


----------



## Raptors




----------



## Phibes

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This).

He looks so darn cool in the film clip too, especially the earmuff leather helmet, the strap on mic attached to his solar plexus and the tight leather pants.


----------



## Imago

Loving this song a ridiculous amount at the minute, by Thousand Foot Krutch. :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Raptors said:


>


^^ nice!


----------



## lonelysoul1980

*Love it~*

Dead Prez - Life Goes On


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's one Jazz session split into 2 parts to be uploaded to youtube


----------



## scintilla

Represent.


----------



## layitontheline

Scorpions - Hurricane 2000


----------



## Toad Licker

Erben der Schöpfung is a Gothic-EBM-Metal-Band from Liechtenstein, the first song is in english the second is sung in german.


----------



## Emptyheart

Basshunter- now your gone


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## miminka

Forgive by Burial.


----------



## AussiePea

Not for the faint at heart.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Banzai

Good Girl Gone - Mika

I am currently listening to Mika's new album and it's pretty good - I have this rather strange liking for high pitched singing and the fast piano-ing is a plus.:roll


----------



## Emptyheart

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTDRztaCCw


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## miminka

This is beautiful. I was listening it while reading news articles about the suffering of Dalit women in India and now I associate it with that. Makes the song even more poignant.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

So peppy and cute, its keeping me awake and brightening my mood


----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline

Billy Squier - The Stroke


----------



## Samoyed

Bat for Lashes - Missing Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Undish is a gothic metal band from Poland but this song is very mellow and the lady singing it has such a beautiful voice.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

^^ i love the beat on that song


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## shadowmask

_Undish is a gothic metal band from Poland but this song is very mellow and the lady singing it has such a beautiful voice._

That's a terrific song, I'll have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## mind_games

The Rip by Portishead


----------



## jralva86




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Jurexic5

Hot Chip - And I Was A Boy From School


----------



## Toad Licker

A nice remake of an Ayreon song.


----------



## Crunchie

Lasgo - Gone


----------



## scintilla




----------



## strawberryjulius

_The Disco Before The Breakdown_ - Against Me!


----------



## Witan

I love BSG for so many reasons. The music is one of them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Emerald3

David Guetta feat Akon - Sexy Chick


----------



## Joel




----------



## Thomas Paine

Emerald3 said:


> David Guetta feat Akon - Sexy Chick


Censorship is of the Devil! ;P

Just read the story of Adam and Eve if you don't believe me. Haha.

Flipsyde - No more (acoustic)


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Thomas Paine

N.W.A - **** DA POLICE


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Toad Licker

Faun is a German pagan folk/darkwave band, The vocals are performed in a variety of languages, including German, Latin, and Scandinavian speeches. Their instrument include celtic harp, Swedish nyckelharpa, hurdy gurdy, bagpipes, cittern, flutes and many others.

This is one of the best non-english songs I've ever heard, I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## ecotec83

Chris Daughtry -Open up your eyes


----------



## TheCanadian1

"You, Me, and The Bourgeoisie" - The Submarines

It's like a theme for the relationship I've got with this girl... Just makes me think of her.






<3


----------



## scintilla

I post in this thread way too often...


----------



## nightrain

I don't post in this thread enough


----------



## layitontheline

You Can't Always Get What You Want- Rolling Stones


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^ I like that song too.

I just clicked on this thread to post another Stones tune.






Gotta love 'em.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## TheDaffodil

In the daytime.... "Tapas" by Tierra Negra.

In the nighttime.... "A Beautiful Mess" by Jason Mraz.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

Rose Melberg (Go Sailor, Tiger Trap, The Softies), this is from her '06 solo cd - Cast Away the Clouds.


----------



## njodis

Loving the new Breaking Benjamin album.


----------



## redtogo72

*bsg*



Witan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o40JlfPou20&
> 
> I love BSG for so many reasons. The music is one of them.


Yeah, I love its music too. I always get the beginning of this melody stuck in my head: 



 which is repeated a lot throughout the show. I watched the finale a couple weeks ago. It was great.

nightrain: I like that Moby/O'Connor song. Listening to it makes me feel very relaxed. I didn't realize it was on one of his older cds. I figured it was new!


----------



## Thomas Paine

BLIND PASSENGERS - HALL OF PAIN
Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit

Perfect theme music for entering a massive migraine aura.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Infexxion

Really into Breaking Benjamin's new album.


----------



## Witan

Infexxion said:


> Really into Breaking Benjamin's new album.


One of my favorite bands.

Anyways, here is yet another BSG song that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Witan

And for some reason, I've been on a Lady Gaga kick for the past couple days.


----------



## Witan

somethinginthewind said:


> This song & video make me happy. Mostly because at the start with her and the mirror and dancing... that is so me hahahaha.


I love her :mushy Cute song, especially the ending.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

Alexandra Burke- Hallelujah

A pity her latest song isn't half as classy, and doesn't show off her gorgeous voice.

Unchained Melody- The Righteous Brothers

After years of thinking of that soppy scene in Ghost, a few months ago this song suddenly clicked for me. Patrick Swayze dying gave it even more value.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## Some Russian Guy

Electric Wizard - The Chosen Few


----------



## Witan

Another great soundtrack theme.


----------



## Havalina

I've been digging all things Sloan these days. Just been rotating though Navy Blues, One Chord to Another, Action Pact, Between the Bridges and Never Hear the End of It over and over (those just happen to be the only Sloan CDs in my car right now, I should bring some more of their others into the mix...house to the car=hard when so lazy)

I wish I was listening to them now....damn library.


----------



## Meee

Wilco - I'll Fight


----------



## Thomas Paine

Johnny Cash - Hurt
over and over and over...
Damn migraine postdrome phase


----------



## scintilla




----------



## honeybun

Florence and the Machine -Drumming Song 




is the business right now


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ I like that song. First time I heard it.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I love Take The Crown so much. They should not have disbanded. :cry


----------



## Witan

I'm addicted to this song :boogie


----------



## lb756

honeybun said:


> Florence and the Machine -Drumming Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the business right now


Rabbit Heart is an absolute masterpiece of a song, that one and 'Dog Days are Over' are ok, shame about the rest of the album though!


----------



## Daxter

Infexxion said:


> Really into Breaking Benjamin's new album.


HOLY CRAP IT'S OUT? I missed something. I couldn't be bothered waiting anymore so I just forgot about it, haha. Man, they are my favourite band.

I'm really digging REM's Losing My Religion. Ever since I read Micheal Stipe said it was an obsession love song I got really into it. Because I can relate... Sure it can be interpreted many ways (even as an atheist song which I liked at first), but with the whole ''That was just a dream'' and ''I thought that ... blabla'' is really how all my crushes go. Thinking you pick up hints. And ending up realising it was all a dream.


----------



## Witan

This song is so beautiful.


----------



## nightrain

I've listened to this album over and over again for almost a week now <3
I feel bad about missing out on it for so long.


----------



## TheDaffodil

nightrain said:


> I've listened to this album over and over again for almost a week now <3
> I feel bad about missing out on it for so long.


My sister and I listen to it together when we happen to be doing homework at the same time.


----------



## nightrain

TheDaffodil said:


> My sister and I listen to it together when we happen to be doing homework at the same time.


:clap


----------



## scintilla

Re-make of the song My Girls by Animal Collective. I prefer this version a lot more.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

Why you so obsessed with me (Girl I wanna know)
Lying that you're sexing me (when everybody knows)
It's clear that you're upset with me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Emptyheart

Shakira-shewolf


----------



## honeybun

lb756 said:


> Rabbit Heart is an absolute masterpiece of a song, that one and 'Dog Days are Over' are ok, shame about the rest of the album though!


I'm not a huge fan of the album but there are some real gems!
I saw her play at a festival last month, was awesome though it was the last day of the weekend so I was hungover to bits.:roll


----------



## lele

I'm currently obsessed with Time by Pink FLoyd.


----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## alm583

I love Fireflies by Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

I love this girls voice!


----------



## ShyFX

&






soo hard :yes


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

The Vaselines - Son of a Gun

One of the most infectiously catchy songs I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Green Eyes

Mika - I See You
This is such a beautiful song!


----------



## pollster

Furr, by Blitzen Trapper


----------



## strawberryjulius

You guys get terrible songs stuck in my head and I don't like it. :b

_Institution_ - Pour Habit


----------



## miminka

*Time Capsule: Songs for a Future Generation*









I don't care what anyone says. I love The B-52's and I've been listening to this album nonstop. I love _Mesopotamia_


----------



## refined_rascal

Hammer-smashed face : Susan Boyle. (she should really write some of her own tunes.)


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## MrWorry




----------



## layitontheline

Zombies - Time of the Season


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Thomas Paine

2Pac - So Much Pain
tupac - ballad of a dead soulja
Hail Mary - Tupac


----------



## Zephyr

JayDontCareEh said:


>


Great tune. He doesn't often sound that joyful. This used to be a somewhat obscure song, but now everyone knows it from The Big Lebowski.

A la la la la la la la la la la-la-la


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

Hives Hives by Xiu Xiu
it has been distracting me from my work
and keeping me up at night


----------



## miminka

*Feist/Grizzly Bear*


----------



## Witan

Daughtry's rendition is even better than the original.


----------



## pollster

Hooray for Feist! Like that song a lot - catchy.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

refined_rascal said:


> Hammer-smashed face : Susan Boyle. (she should really write some of her own tunes.)


Sorry... But...

:haha






I await the Susan Boyle cover with some interest...


----------



## Genelle

Toad Licker said:


> I love this girls voice!


Coin Laundry.. 

I'm loving Lisa Mitchell at the moment, she's starting to get bigger now. It's great.


----------



## Genelle

Theory Of A Deadman - Not Meant To Be


----------



## Trucker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm relating well with this band atm. There seems to be a lot of good music I like come out of Sweden.


----------



## Ian231

this or sunshine recorder i've been liking a lot lately


----------



## Iced Soul

Sums up my feelings perfectly, lately.


----------



## Perfectionist

Regina Spektor - Apres Moi


----------



## 1ShyGuy

Glide for me - bobby Valentino feat Redd Hot


----------



## layitontheline

Cat Power - Living Proof
She dances like no one else :mushy


----------



## tutliputli

Joanna Newsom - Sprout and the bean


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Barry Egan

I love car culture.


----------



## Barry Egan

I love Venetian Snares When Herbie Goes Ballistic.


----------



## Unlikely hero




----------



## Zephyr

A Beatles outtake:






I am in love with this melody. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## mrbojangles

a cool australian band i just started listening to.


----------



## sean88

A lot.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## JMX




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

^ Nice choice JMX I love that song! 

Sharleen Spiteri (lead singer of the band Texas), from her solo cd.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Judi




----------



## paradox002

BLACK EYE PEASE: I GOT A FEELING
It puts me in a really good mood, very inspiring song!

http://divxklip.com/video/8tiPAvmy3eA/I-Got-a-Feeling-Black-Eyed-Peas-LYRICS.html


----------



## Joel

This guy has a cool voice.


----------



## shadowmask

I know, I really need to stop hogging this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker

This song is very reminiscent of Tori Amos (not all of her songs are) but Kari Rueslatten has a bit more angelic voice imo.






Such a beautiful song, it's sung in Norwegian.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Half_A_Person

Anything and everything by Lady Gaga. I can't wait for her re-release!


----------



## mooncake

Spirit Caravan - Cosmic Artifact






I love this band so, so much.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## SoloSage

I've heard this song several times, but never really made a note of how good it is:


----------



## Dempsey

Halleluhwah - Can. This song is so friggan good. It was of the few songs that I loved when I first heard years ago, and have not gotten sick of. The only real other one I can think of is Jethro Tulls "thick as a brick" album

Anyway: Halleluhwah. I prefer this to Hallelujah


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## toffee




----------



## shadowmask

I may actually get around to listening to a different artist one of these days.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## proximo20




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jacksondoug3

Meet Me On the Equinox - DCFC


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Roberto

Cat power - the greatest. I like this song. and I think the video was a really cool idea


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

"Up to my knees now, do I wait? Do I dive?"


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Animals - The House of the Rising Sun


----------



## shadowmask

Dimmu Borgir - Eradication Instincts Defined


----------



## SciFiGeek17

Diary of Jane by Breaking Benjamine!

Such an awesome song!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## delirium




----------



## KyleThomas

Thomas Paine said:


> The Animals - The House of the Rising Sun


I rather like this fella's interpretation.


----------



## JMX

Toad Licker said:


> ^ Nice choice JMX I love that song!


Thank you, thank you.

Here's a song I'm hooked on lately. I've been listening to it for several years, but recently I've been liking it more than I ever have.


----------



## scintilla

<3
Yet another underrated Canadian band.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## trevor35th

I'm digging this song by SafetySuit called "Annie". ...it's a song that people with social anxiety can relate to.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## a pete townshend windmill

The Boy With The Thorn In His Side


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

Another amazingly beautiful song I found the other day.


----------



## Chrysalii

I've once said I'm a sucker for the violin...well combine one of my favorite bands and an electric violin and




...yeah


----------



## Dempsey

Yeah I don't know why


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## The Stig

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition

love that song!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## toffee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## tutliputli

Jimi Hendrix - Dolly Dagger


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## rdrr




----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## Lumiere

_Not Dark Yet_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## rincewind

Always liked the lyrics in this song:
_Runaway train never going back 
Wrong way on a one way track 
Seems like I should be getting somewhere 
Somehow I'm neither here nor there

Can you help me remember how to smile 
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile 
How on earth did I get so jaded 
Life's mystery seems so faded_


----------



## Paper Samurai

An Absolutely beautiful song. :yes






And I heard this from Family Guy of all places, very catchy :b


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Duke of Prunes

Spock's Beard - On A Perfect Day


----------



## DarkUsers

Any song from GLEE!!!


----------



## secretlyshecries

Uprising by Muse, Hatef*ck by The Bravery. Everything by Florence & the Machine.


----------



## duskyy

grrrr, how does YouTube embed work here?


----------



## shadowmask

Wumpscut - The Fall


----------



## hiimnotcool

Black Kids-Look At Me. I've been obsessed with this song for the last few days and have literally listened to it 100 times at least.






AND

Badly Drawn Boy-You Were Right. Great lyrics.


----------



## Lumiere

_Song to the Siren_ - This Mortal Coil


----------



## shadowmask

^Good song.


----------



## Alys

"Love is Here" by Tenth Avenue North.


----------



## layitontheline

Arrows - I Love Rock & Roll


----------



## delirium




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ostorozhno

"Fleisch" by Ostfront :mushy


----------



## Lost_loner




----------



## Fireflylight

Run Like an Antelope by Phish


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Quiet Place


----------



## toffee

I'm down to just one thing..i'm starting to scare myself.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Thomas Paine

Dedication to two specific childhood friends who may or may not know who they are, but also to all the other childhood friends I left behind:

Puff Daddy- I'll Be Missing You

We really did grab life by the balls, didn't we?


----------



## SOME

I love old school G-funk.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## polardude18

Starstrukk - 3OH!3 Ft. Katy Perry


----------



## Andrew1980

chunkylover53 said:


> The Last Day on Earth- Kate Miller-Heidke


I love that song. Have you heard 'Lost in the Crowd'? I heard it for the first time the other day and it made me cry as it struck such a personal chord.


----------



## 94hours

Meddler by August Burns Red


----------



## Toad Licker

She's kind of unusual by I like her music.


----------



## Prakas

All American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret


----------



## nightrain




----------



## kingfoxy

no one knows his name by magnum on there new into the valley of the moonking album one of the worlds most underated bands:nw


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## hiimnotcool

Lil Wayne. Haha, so good.


----------



## layitontheline

Butterflies & Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli

Django Reinhardt - Tea For Two


----------



## nightrain




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## RyanAdams

Grounds for Divorce by Elbow cause it was featured on the House, M.D promos


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Moon Calf




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## JMX




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bookscoffee

Just One Day by Better Than Ezra


----------



## ostorozhno

I really dig this song/poem.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker

Warning: Sad song.


----------



## proximo20




----------



## Paper Samurai

Posted this on another thread, but it deserves another plug I think


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## delirium

Also: digging Lady Gaga's Bad Romance; thanks.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Banzai

I heard "Undisclosed desires" by Muse on TV and thought it was pretty good (recently started to get into Muse again)


----------



## Lumiere

"Somebody That I Used To Know" - Elliott Smith


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## gopherinferno

Love!!! ^


----------



## pyramidsong

Lumiere, I love Elliott Smith so much. 

I'm currently into The End Of Our Road- Marvin Gaye. That slow, funky, sexy beat with his smooth voice- daaaaammmmmnnnnnn.......


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Paper Samurai

Very nice to see bluesy stuff getting a bit more play time nowadays. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Paper Samurai

The Stig said:


> The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition
> 
> love that song!


QFT! as they say on the interwebz


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## ostorozhno

I finally found the original version of this. :boogie


----------



## proximo20




----------



## TheCanadian1

ostorozhno said:


> I finally found the original version of this. :boogie


I <3 Russia! I think I was a citizen in a past life or something...


----------



## TheCanadian1

Good ol' Red Alert :clap


----------



## rustyshackleford

Someone posted the Pomplamoose cover of single ladies, which got me looking at their music. I'm loving this song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Melt Banana - Shield for Your Eyes, A Beast in the Well on your Hand


----------



## ostorozhno

Phoenix87 said:


> I <3 Russia! I think I was a citizen in a past life or something...


Yes, I love Russia too. It's a wonderful country. :]


----------



## Dempsey

KumagoroBeam said:


> Melt Banana - Shield for Your Eyes, A Beast in the Well on your Hand


Mmm I remember that song I tried to give the band a chance but I couldn't handle the singers voice.

NIN - Heresy


----------



## Procrastinator

Happy - Leona Lewis

Great lyrics


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheDaffodil

"Airplane" by Jermaine Paul.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Spock's Beard - The Doorway


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nightrain




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Spettro

lol:boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Sage Francis - Crack Pipes


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scooby

The Dandy Warhols - You were the last high.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm not religious, but


----------



## Vior




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Barry Egan

*Plaid - Itsu*


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## hiimnotcool

Alright, how do you embed videos? I've tried everything and it just comes up as an empty white box on my end.


----------



## proximo20




----------



## tree1609

hiimnotcool said:


> Alright, how do you embed videos? I've tried everything and it just comes up as an empty white box on my end.


you just take the embed thing from the video description box and then put it in the box with the youtube quotey things around it... i hope thats understandable.


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Rixy

How do you embed stuff? I can't seem to do it...

Anywho..

Dig - Incubus


----------



## shadowmask

Rixy said:


> How do you embed stuff? I can't seem to do it...


Copy and paste the last part of the video URL after "v=", then select it and click the youtube button up top. Or you can put the tags around it manually.


----------



## TheDaffodil

proximo20 said:


>


My ex-girlfriend dedicated that song to me. Yep.

"Liar Liar" by Girlicious.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hiimnotcool

Such a beautiful song.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm not a warrior from the Northland, but after listening to this song, i want to become one.


----------



## Lovesick Loner

"Girlfriend in a Coma" - The Smiths. Never gets old for me. The video is hilarious, too.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Lovesick Loner said:


> "Girlfriend in a Coma" - The Smiths. Never gets old for me. The video is hilarious, too.


LOVE that song and the Smiths and Morrissey!!

"Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want" is one of my favorites and it is even better live:


----------



## proximo20




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## rincewind




----------



## tutliputli

PJ Harvey - Beautiful Feeling

Joanna Newsom - Swansea

The Kinks - Strangers


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Vior




----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Lumiere

The Fall - _Cruisers Creek_


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*John Mayer - Stop This Train* - The embed is disabled


----------



## Rixy

B sides can be surprisingly awesome


----------



## Lumiere

from Live 1969.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Neil Young - Out on the weekend


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Lumiere said:


> from Live 1969.


I love this band sooooo much.


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - Eminem - Rabbit Run (UNCENSORED+LYRICS)


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## bezoomny

I credit this song with my survival of high school:






Pete Doherty - "Albion" (acoustic bootleg version)


----------



## njodis




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## HTF

The project hate- Resurrected For Massive Torture
The project hate- The Burial of Gods


----------



## Banzai

Wild Horses - Susan Boyle. Really, really beautiful song.


----------



## My911GT2993

@ njodis: That just makes me want to shout **** YEAH!! and hold a satanic hand signal up and thrash my hair around! but it's 1:20am so i wont! well, i wouldnt anyway
i gotta stop it im gona positively punch the laptop off the table otherwise! haha

Alright, if your sad.........


----------



## TheDaffodil

"Listen To Your Heart" by Roxette.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## proximo20




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Halcyon Daze

Broken Strings - James Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla

Love it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Pharoah & Crew Kill It Every Time


----------



## Rixy

Makes me wish I was on a beach right now :b


----------



## dax

Band of Skulls- I know What I am






Metric- Blindness






Bob Dylan- Tombstone Blues






Ratatat- Mirando






Weezer- The Damage in Your Heart


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Toad Licker said:


>


Thats a nice song. I really like "Enter one" by Sol Seppy too.


----------



## dax

The Shins- So Says I





The Beatles- Two of Us






Cat Power- Wonderwall Cover






Yeah Yeah Yeahs- Honeybear





Julie Doiron- Consolation Prize


----------



## Blanks

Leperchan's Dream(Part 1)- Chick Corea


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

I've recently fallen in love with the song Drunk Again by Reel Big Fish. It's wierd since it's not something I would normally listen to, I'm normally a big metalhead. Give it a listen


----------



## renegade disaster

this idm/electro track by bitstream:


----------



## proximo20




----------



## secretlyshecries

Vlad the Impaler by Kasabian.:clap


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Hirakawachi Icchome - Tokyo

Oceanlab - Sirens of the sea (Maor Levi Remix)


----------



## Sabriella




----------



## TimeisAllAround




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## PlayerOffGames

brings back memories


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## CupOCoffee

Such a fun song!:boogie


----------



## scooby




----------



## Thomas Paine

I think I've posted this about 3-4 times before, lol (must like it):


----------



## Lumiere

"1-2-3 Red Light" - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## shadowmask

God this song takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Emptyheart

Avenue- Lomaticc


----------



## ostorozhno




----------



## Thomas Paine

Tupac - Ambitionz Az A Ridah


----------



## Blackcompe

*Dj Tiësto "Why" (Ahmet Ertenu)*






This song produces amazing euphoria.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## PickleNose

Dido - Grafton Street


----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## tutliputli

White As Diamonds - Alela Diane


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Reni

Lady gaga & beyonce- Video phone (they're my idols!)


----------



## scintilla




----------



## hiimnotcool

whatsername75 said:


>


Yes!!! Passion Pit is so good.


----------



## CupOCoffee

Lumiere: I like all the songs you posted - you have a great taste in music!


----------



## strawberryjulius

_nothing to prove _- h2o


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline

yay!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A new vid by a very roots reggae group out of Serbia called FC Apatride Utd.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## starblob

Ying Yang Twins - Wait (The Whisper Song). It cracks me up.


----------



## imt

Apathy - "Immortal"


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## tutliputli

PJ Harvey - Angelene


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pharoah Sanders - Shukuru






And Here It Is Live, A Jazz Cooled Drum Explosion!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mooncake

Swell - Love You All


----------



## proximo20




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## namastecadet

starblob said:


> Ying Yang Twins - Wait (The Whisper Song). It cracks me up.


 :haha

Like You'll Never See Me Again - Alicia Keys





 :love2


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Jurexic5

Very good album. :yes


----------



## Emerald3

The new one by Darren Styles (Outta My Head)


----------



## Dempsey

The Doors - Five to One

I wasn't aware that the guitar in the doors was so friggan good. Great stuff.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Marti

La Roux - Bulletproof.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Miss Meggie

*Jesusland* by Ben Folds


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## strawberryjulius

_What Happened? _- H2O


----------



## tutliputli

The Who - Squeeze Box


----------



## Toad Licker

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## rincewind




----------



## daisycakes




----------



## TimeisAllAround




----------



## scooby




----------



## shadowmask

Smashing Pumpkins - Soma


----------



## b1sulley

Silverchair - Miss You Love
"I love the way you love, but I hate the way I'm supposed to love you back"


----------



## alohomora

'Cause I got a million people coming on Friday
And I don't wanna have to scare the **** out of them myself


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Samoyed

SO addictive. I can't believe I was disappointed at first. Probably my favorite song they've released so far.


----------



## coeur_brise

Telephone- Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Tungsten




----------



## Paper Samurai

Rocket Man by Elton John :b


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - Lyrics To The Way I Am By Eminem


----------



## proximo20




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Thomas Paine

inna sense said:


>


Hey! That sounds like your stuff???

Wish I knew German.


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - Elton John-Rocket man


----------



## Paper Samurai

Thomas Paine said:


> YouTube - Elton John-Rocket man


Snapz :b (check last page)


----------



## Thomas Paine

Paper Samurai said:


> Snapz :b (check last page)


I know... you just made me brave enough to post that I was listening to it.


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - VNV Nation - Illusion


----------



## Steve123

I have Jon Lajoie's birthday song stuck in my head.


----------



## daisycakes

proximo20 said:


>


I really love this song.


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - Pork and Beans


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Thomas Paine said:


> YouTube - VNV Nation - Illusion


<3

alice nine. - stray cat


----------



## Samoyed

Always a good tune.


----------



## Indigo Flow

wolf - shakira
alive - black eyed peas
3 - britney spears


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## AussiePea

Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## HTF

The Project Hate - The Divine Burning Of Angels.


----------



## Banzai

New Soul - Yael Naim. Nice song to cheer you up when you're feeling down


----------



## proximo20




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PlayerOffGames

german gangsta rap 








Thomas Paine said:


> Wish I knew German.


his lyrics on that song are nice :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine

inna sense said:


> german gangsta rap


Very cool.


----------



## scintilla

inna sense said:


> german gangsta rap


Intense.


----------



## shadowmask

Type O Negative - Everything Dies


----------



## AussiePea

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - the fugees - no woman no cry


----------



## scintilla




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Thomas Paine said:


> Very cool.





whatsername75 said:


> Intense.


d^_^b :yes


----------



## Keith

the song "black metal" by Venom it just is really raw and cool if you like old school metal


----------



## BeNice

How does German gangsta rap even exist? I think another dimension was opened. They have to seal that thing up. Giant ants and scorpions and flying beasts will be coming through if you leave that thing open any longer. This is breaking the laws of the natural world.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## ostorozhno




----------



## sprinter




----------



## scintilla

3am theme song brought to you by Run Toto Run


----------



## PlayerOffGames

BeNice said:


> How does German gangsta rap even exist? I think another dimension was opened. They have to seal that thing up. Giant ants and scorpions and flying beasts will be coming through if you leave that thing open any longer. This is breaking the laws of the natural world.


haha!, yeah, i know...its funny cuz Fler had to go to the psychiatry cuz he was having panic attacks...yeah, the guy in the video saying he's the anti christ had severe panic attacks...recognize your brother :lol ...and you betta respect german gansta rap in berlin...or else the turkish and moroccan youngsters will hang you from the ceiling...for real fam, young bois dont cuff around out there...kreuzberg! wut whhhut! :wife








whatsername75 said:


>


----------



## Thomas Paine

inna sense said:


> haha!, yeah, i know...its funny cuz fler had to go to the psychiatry cuz he was having panic attacks...yeah, the guy in the video saying he's the anti christ had severe panic attacks...recognize your brother :lol ...and you betta respect german gansta rap in berlin...or else the turkish and moroccan youngsters will hang you from the ceiling...for real fam, young bois dont cuff around out there...kreuzberg! Wut whhhut!


lmao


----------



## Thomas Paine

YouTube - Imagine - The Beatles - John Lennon


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Paul van dyk - Let Go


----------



## Toad Licker

Toytronica?!?!? a form of electronica made with toys and toy instruments (the band uses toy guitars, flutes, and a chicken they named Brunhilda)

They have a very unique sound that I really like.


----------



## Weoh

Emperor - I Am The Black Wizards

I'm not a huge black metal fan, but Emperor's first two albums just blow me away. I have a lot of respect for Ihsahn as a musician.


----------



## starblob

Klaus Nomi - Valentine's Day.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## spiderling




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Cosmin




----------



## AussiePea

So good


----------



## scintilla

^^ I really like that song!


----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## tutliputli

The Chameleons - Second Skin


----------



## thewall

I've been obsessed with this song and movie for the past 8 years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lumiere

tutliputli said:


> The Chameleons - Second Skin


Great song. 






Right now, my favourite song is "Bobby Malone Moves Home" by CFTPA:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SAgirl

Family Force 5 - The First Time


----------



## TheGecko

http://www.last.fm/music/Eels/_/Numbered+Days


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## AussiePea

Opeth - Isolation Years


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Mc Borg

Themselves - Revenge of the Fern


----------



## Toad Licker

She has such a lovely voice.


----------



## TimeisAllAround




----------



## SOME

Wish they had the name


----------



## EagerMinnow84

If Fergie always sounded like this, I would listen to her. She doesn't, so I don't. Also, too bad this is the only good song from _Nine_, the worst being Kate Hudson's fiasco. But... this has Daniel Day Lewis, so I am torn.


----------



## moxosis

...




...


----------



## Some Russian Guy

*Lollipop song
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4s_SXJiqLs

heard it in a cartoon, um... what's it called, planet 51, can't get enough of it... mmmmm


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Stargirl09

I love dance, Flashback by Calvin Harris and Ego by The Saturdays. I don't like Beyonce, I think she tries too hard and gets jealous, when Alexandra Burke won X Factor she tried to steal her thunder by performing the winning song with her and when The Saturdays put up their new video for 'Ego' featuring 5 sexy girls dressed as superheroes it was replaced with a ****ty Beyonce video.

I know it's sad to criticize celebs, like who cares, but I see people for what they truly are and now you know!


----------



## Colhad75

Clocks by ColdPlay.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ostorozhno

"Mes Faiblesses" - Dernière Volonté


----------



## miniman45

Sorry you're not a winner by Enter Shikari


----------



## namastecadet

little dragon - swimming


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Havalina

I got to see them last night:

Mother Mother---here's a couple singles. Awesome.


----------



## 50y634n

Blue Ridge Mountains - Fleet Foxes


----------



## scintilla

Classic.


----------



## fictionz

I still like Sum 41 - Pieces.


----------



## papaSmurf

The Sandwitches - Kiss Your Feet


----------



## Squid24




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barry Egan

*The Specials - **What I Like Most About You Is Your Girlfriend.

*


----------



## Amarande

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Tusenskona

I'm really _diggin'_ *End of the Year by Other lives*!






:clap


----------



## dax

Toad Licker said:


> She has such a lovely voice.


I just saw her a couple weeks ago! Do you like this one? I love the contrast of what sounds like a distorted bass (maybe its a guitar) and her clear, crisp voice:


----------



## dax

The Ettes- Dead and Gone


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## noir

"Wound That Heals" by Lily Chou-Chou


----------



## TheSilent

Edward Sharpe and the Magnificent Zeros - Home. 

*I want to be that cool*:clap


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## erasercrumbs

Might be a little creepy for some folks, so be warned!


----------



## rincewind




----------



## dax

Great Lake Swimmers- Your Rocky Spine






Grandaddy- The Crystal Lake


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not a rap fan, at all, but i love this song.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

That's a good song ^

I'm not a big fan of rap these days either. But I'm liking this song.


----------



## Sabreth

Loving me some Psy Trance lately.


----------



## Colhad75

Wish you were here, Pink Floyd.


----------



## avoidance

Here's a lovely one. "Home" by Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros!


----------



## letitrock

Never Scared Remix-Bonecrusher, Camron, Busta Rhymes, Jadakiss


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Rabitt09

So Hard by Rihanna, sorry about not having any links.


----------



## SAgirl

The Heart Never Lies - McFly


----------



## moxosis




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## bezoomny

Muse - "Supermassive Black Hole (Phones Mix)"

Goddamn that's a phenomenal remix.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## redtogo72

Animal Collective - Fireworks




and
The Antlers - Two


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Thomas Paine said:


>


nice...that songs really soothing


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Amazed

I love this song.


----------



## proximo20




----------



## njodis

q


----------



## scintilla

<3 Otis


----------



## 3x7r3m3PR0gh34D

*everyone should be listening to*

"Tempting Time" by Animals As Leaders
besides having amazing atmosphere behind it, incorporates elements of traditional Progressive Rock and modern Extreme Metal too well
(also bezoomny, that is an AMAZING song)


----------



## duskyy




----------



## delirium




----------



## renegade disaster

thepretender said:


> *sigh* how do the youtube tags work? Do you put the link or the embed in them? Neither seem to work for me.


the part after the = symbol is the part that needs to be put between the youtube coding,so basically:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

^^disregard this part of address^^

xO_3Z8ws42A

^^hl & copy this^^.

click the youtube button[ YOUTUBE]- paste inside here -[/ YOUTUBE]


----------



## duskyy

galaxy1 said:


> the part after the = symbol is the part that needs to be put between the youtube coding,so basically:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> ^^disregard this part of address^^
> 
> xO_3Z8ws42A
> 
> ^^hl & copy this^^.
> 
> click the youtube button[ YOUTUBE]- paste inside here -[/ YOUTUBE]


Thanks


----------



## namastecadet

miike snow - animal 




its a fun song.


----------



## Colhad75

This is a Dutch singer, Andre Haze singing Wij Houden Van Oranje. The song is sung in Dutch but I'm sure most of you would recognise the tune.

If there are any Dutch people here, maybe they can translate the lyrics for us.


----------



## renegade disaster

thepretender said:


> Thanks


np.

favourite track i'm digging right now:


----------



## Weoh

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score


----------



## ostorozhno




----------



## scintilla




----------



## papaSmurf

^Karen O is always copying my outfits


----------



## Thomas Paine

weezer - hash pipe


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## friend_Z

oslo in the summertime


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hiimnotcool

I'm sure we all can relate.


----------



## miminka

Anything by *Polly Scattergood*. After I heard 'I Hate the Way' I couldn't stop listening to her debut album.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Cosmin




----------



## david86

Coldplay- trouble


----------



## ostorozhno

shadowmask said:


>


I love that song. It went so well with the anime.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## hiimnotcool

for my hip hop heads. local rapper for Seattle. i think he has some form of anxiety or at least something we can relate to.


----------



## scott82




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## hiimnotcool

whatsername75 said:


>


You like such good music!!!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cry_rain




----------



## ostorozhno

"Моя Любовь" - Звери


----------



## scintilla

hiimnotcool said:


> You like such good music!!!


Thanks


----------



## PlayerOffGames

at 6:20 that kid is possesed by the ghost  ...made me cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4hero - Third Stream






And here it is covered live by the Robert Mitchell Jazz Trio


----------



## moveon




----------



## scintilla




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## PlayerOffGames

remember? pop!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

pöp


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ostorozhno

"Si Calme" - Position Parallèle


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Rixy




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## retropat

"Alfie" by Lily Allen


----------



## scintilla

To fuel the depression.


----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## shadowmask

This guy makes some pretty cool music


----------



## scintilla

hiimnotcool said:


>


That song just blew my mind.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

**


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## lonelygirl88

lifehouse- halfway gone
and rihanna- so hard


----------



## Prufrocking

whatsername75 said:


> That song just blew my mind.


the whole_ Lifted..._ album is pretty awesome. "Nothing Gets Crossed Out" is like my depression anthem haha


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## lonelygirl88

yea the doves are awesome-"the man who told everything" is one of my favorite songs


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## renegade disaster

lonelygirl88 said:


> yea the doves are awesome-"the man who told everything" is one of my favorite songs


great band ,'m62 song' is a favourite. i'm also a bit of a fan of prins thomas (the guy who did the remix) after discovering some of his music recently.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Then-Brad Paisley
best song ever


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## hiimnotcool

So pretty.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## moxosis




----------



## Lost_loner




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Danzig - Thirteen


----------



## banjerbanjo

KumagoroBeam said:


> Danzig - Thirteen


That song is pretty righteous. I'm not sure if I like the original Danzig version, or the Johnny Cash version more. They're both great.


----------



## hiimnotcool

Brand New is my 'let's get drunk and loathe myself' kind of music. But I love it.


----------



## mrbojangles

im going through this weird nineties nostalgia at the moment. good memories .


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Doc Rice




----------



## Exileblue




----------



## lonelygirl88

Michael Jackson- Earth Song


----------



## shadowmask

God I can't believe I've started listening to country again. 2010 is supposed to be a year of progress and I'm already screwing it up :no


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Video is kinda lame though.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla

Ahh Brandon Flowers :mushy


----------



## lonelygirl88

Fireflylight said:


> Refer to post title.
> 
> I really like that song "I Love College." I don't know who it's by, the lyrics are kind of lame, but it has a catchy tune.
> 
> edit: it's by Asher Roth


that song makes me feel like sh**. i realize everything i am missing out on.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^this song always makes me feel better:

The Mountain Goats - Cotton


----------



## TimeisAllAround




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla




----------



## emptybottle2

This is pretty relatable to depressed SA-ers. And the guy sounds like Elvis Costello. Dig.


----------



## Witan

Kind of a melancholic song.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Witan

Another melancholic song :b


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Prufrocking

Miike Snow - Animal






and Sylvia


----------



## citizen_erased

Absolutely adore this song.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm never _not_ into a Residents song.


----------



## namastecadet

its nothing new, but its been in my mind lately.


----------



## tutliputli

Time Passes by Paul Weller. Please listen to it - you won't regret it.


----------



## renegade disaster

haddaway - what is love , more specifically this version:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## tutliputli

The Black Keys - If you see me


----------



## gaTess

The White Stripes- Fell in love with a girl


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Hold On* by the Jonas Brothers

Something about the JoBros makes me so happy. :blush (Actually, I'm not really embarrassed about that. I love the Jonas Brothers!)


----------



## moxosis




----------



## AliBaba

I have to say that disc 2 of "Ultimate Prince" is one hell of an album to work out to. Granted, that's not "a song", but yeah.....


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## spacemanspiff

Absolutely love this song! "Goodbye For Now"- P.O.D.


----------



## muse87




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Matchbox 20 If you're Gone


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

if you listen with your eyes closed, turned up as loud as it will go you may cry. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Prufrocking

the _Once _Soundtrack. Particularly "Say it to Me Now" and "Falling Slowly"


----------



## fingertips




----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Dandy Warhols - Sleep


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Milco




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## xtina

sooo so beautiful. love his voice.

(why isnt the embed code working for me?)


----------



## Your Crazy

xtina said:


> sooo so beautiful. love his voice.
> 
> (why isnt the embed code working for me?)


This is so ****ing creepy, because I was JUST randomly thinking about this song before I read your post, lol.

To get your embed codes working, click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the reply box. Afterwards you should see a 'YouTube' icon on the top menu. Paste your embedded code in the box, highlight the whole code and while it's highlighted click the 'YouTube' icon, and then submit reply.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't normally listen to Queen but I just love this song


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## RayOfLight123




----------



## Samoyed




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## xtina

Your Crazy said:


> This is so ****ing creepy, because I was JUST randomly thinking about this song before I read your post, lol.
> 
> To get your embed codes working, click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the reply box. Afterwards you should see a 'YouTube' icon on the top menu. Paste your embedded code in the box, highlight the whole code and while it's highlighted click the 'YouTube' icon, and then submit reply.


haha  what a strange coincidence!
i just discovered oren lavie and i'm completely in love.

thank you for the help!

looove me some grizzly bear. this song, on repeat, for the past hour.
the video is utterly bizarre though :sus if it's too much, close your eyes and just listen.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I love U2


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## mrbojangles

cool song, the band toured in an australian city named "adelaide" and loved it there. so they wrote a song dedicated to the city i guess.


----------



## proximo20




----------



## Shauna The Dead

Zombie Eaters by Faith No More, I love Ill Nino's cover of it too. 
Bars in Astoria by Emmure
War of Attrition by God Forbid
and others


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## kiwismile

*Muse - Undisclosed Desires*






Would've posted the official music vid, but this one has better sound quality. Totally in love with the song. :boogie


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## tutliputli

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the holy :heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i still love them ^_^;

dir en grey - kodou


----------



## PsyKat

Digital Love by Daft Punk

not really the lyrics, basically everything else about it


----------



## mrbojangles

^ i really love that song too, didnt they use it in a gap commercial?


----------



## shadowmask

It's too damn catchy.


----------



## AussiePea

Only one of the greatest songs from one of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## MattFoley

ugh, I can't figure out how to embed a youtube video. oh well

how to grow a woman from the ground- chris thile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK-T8blw1NQ#watch-main-area

Been in this weird bluegrass thing lately. It's really weird, I'm a classic rock/ alternative guy mostly but I just can't get enough. Bring on the fiddle!


----------



## Colhad75

Five Feet High and Rising, Johnny Cash. Only cos I responed to that post, but its a good song from the "Man in Black".


----------



## AussiePea

Oh it's only the best video on youtube and the greatest live performance of all time.


----------



## AussiePea

becks said:


> ugh, I can't figure out how to embed a youtube video. oh well


Just copy the link lke you have and then add [ youtube] [ /youtube]. But only add the numbers of the youtube link, for example you would paste "T8blw1NQ" between.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## PsyKat

mrbojangles said:


> ^ i really love that song too, didnt they use it in a gap commercial?


Yessssss


----------



## steelmyhead

One needs four hands to play it though...


----------



## Colhad75

Ok, test






Ok, it worked, Thanks Ospi.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Against Me - Miami


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MattFoley

Ospi said:


> Just copy the link lke you have and then add [ youtube] [ /youtube]. But only add the numbers of the youtube link, for example you would paste "T8blw1NQ" between.


Thanks ospi. That was frustrating, i messed around with it for about 10 minutes and almost chucked my mouse at my screen :teeth. luckily I just gave up though.


----------



## laura024




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Game 7

I'm too lazy to post the video.

Revelry, Kings of Leon


----------



## fingertips

gorgeous song.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Emptyheart

Haha this song describes me...jk!! Lol Acon- Takin it off


----------



## shadowmask

Haven't I posted this before? Probably, it's a good song.


----------



## Averagejoe




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## gaTess

No clue as to why, but I'm really liking _Istanbul, not Constantinople_ by They Might Be Giants.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## xtina

if i had to listen to just one artist for the rest of my life, i would probably choose nick drake.


----------



## laura024




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MattFoley

shadowmask said:


> Haven't I posted this before? Probably, it's a good song.


This used to be one of my all time favorites. Pearl jam in general has so many amazing songs I'm not sure they can be topped.


----------



## dullard

I never thought I would like an AC/DC song but Mark Kozelek's album "What's Next to the Moon" is full of brilliant covers of Bon Scott era AC/DC. This album is making me think that Bon Scott was a pretty alright songwriter.

Here's a live recording of the title track.

Mark Kozelek - "What's Next to the Moon"


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## erasercrumbs

I'd give more than one dollar to be able to see these guys live. I've never seen a show that got me excited about choreography before.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

LOVE this song so much

**********
You've got your ball
you've got your chain
tied to me tight tie me up again
who's got their claws
in you my friend
Into your heart I'll beat again
Sweet like candy to my soul
Sweet you rock
and sweet you roll
Lost for you I'm so lost for you

You come crash into me
And I come into you
I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream

Touch your lips just so I know
In your eyes, love, it glows so
I'm bare boned and crazy for you
When you come crash
into me, baby
And I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream

If I've gone overboard
Then I'm begging you
to forgive me
in my haste
When I'm holding you so girl
close to me

Oh and you come crash
into me, baby
And I come into you
Hike up your skirt a little more
and show the world to me
Hike up your skirt a little more
and show your world to me
In a boys dream.. In a boys dream

Oh I watch you there
through the window
And I stare at you
You wear nothing but you
wear it so well
tied up and twisted
the way I'd like to be
For you, for me, come crash 
into me


----------



## tutliputli

Some Candy Talking - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## dullard

Sorry for posting in this thread twice in as many days but right now I am absolutely hooked on the song "Nothing is Most Honorable Than You" by Rex. Some may hear it as a fairly standard song in the genre but it hits me perfectly.


----------



## AussiePea

Achilles last stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Lumiere

Beautiful.


----------



## bezoomny

*dances*


----------



## MrsScolex

Does anybody ever actually listens to someone's suggestions?






(Aesthetic Perfection- Schadenfreude (Vicious Alliance remix))

I was searching for this remix since i heard it back in the day for ages (literally) and finally found it today. 
Was feeling not very self confident for a few reasons, and then it cheered me straight up. ^^ <3


----------



## Miss Meggie

_Love _*Hot Hot Heat*!


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Oh, Sleeper - Son of the Morning


----------



## fingertips

<3


----------



## AussiePea

Amazing


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*


----------



## lonelygirl88

clint mansell- summer overture (requiem for a dream)


----------



## Lumiere

MrsScolex said:


> Does anybody ever actually listens to someone's suggestions?


I listen to as many as I can.
It's a great thread for hearing music you haven't come across before.






I love the video to this.


----------



## xtina

♥


----------



## trevor35th

Most people I know hate Creed with a passion, but to be honest I'm kind of digging this song. This is their latest, from 2009...


----------



## Samoyed

Listened to it four times today. And each time it ends too soon.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I loved this show when I was a kid. As an adult, I can't help but do a lazy rumba in my chair when I hear this song.


----------



## My911GT2993

SERIOUSLY, LISTEN:






This "song" I listen to really actually reminds me of anxiety like no other song.
It's full of tension, there's an edgyness to it, it's short and abrupt, it's not normal, it sounds weird, it's completly socially anxious.

Its like a music version of the "impending doom" that we get.
Dumb by Nirvana, great call
Shadowmask that song is good cuz, well you know


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified

Hey, look its my namesake 
Not really sure why, but I've been totally obsessed with this band lately.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## GnR

Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Your Crazy

shadowmask said:


>


Omg I love that album! Here's my favorite song from it.


----------



## My911GT2993




----------



## SciFiGeek17

Undisclosed Desires by Muse


----------



## HTF

there's a few im into at the moment,

Mudvayne - Dead Inside
The Black Dahlia Murder - Black Valor, A Selection Unnatural, Christ Deformed.
Slipknot - Surfacing


----------



## letitrock

Rick Ross-Hustlin'


----------



## bennyp714

Jack Johnson and Dave Matthews singing Jimmy Buffett's, A Pirate looks at 40.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Joel

Regina Spektor is amazing


----------



## MindOverMood

letitrock said:


> Rick Ross-Hustlin'


Everyday I'm


----------



## leonardess

fingertips - little Stevie Wonder


----------



## leonardess

Island girl!


----------



## Emptyheart

Coldplay- clocks


----------



## mrbojangles

Joel said:


> Regina Spektor is amazing


i walked in on my my old high school friend while he was singing this song. probably one of the most awkward moments of my life. he was really into it too, i probably should have told him i was right behind him, but where was the fun in that lol.


----------



## Miss Meggie

irishK said:


>


Yeah. This is my ringtone. ^^^

So pretty much all of Hot Hot Heat's videos have embedding disabled... :?


----------



## complex

leaving on a jet plane <3 memories
Must listen to the new version!


----------



## Ayven

Zydrate Anatomy - Repo! The Genetic Opera Soundtrack (LOVE this movie!)


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## erasercrumbs

Love that bass!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## GnR

Pearl Jam - Black (unplugged). One of my favorite slowish songs ever...


----------



## nightrain




----------



## mrbojangles

keeping with the daft punk theme, this is such a trippy song.


----------



## CarlyKathleen

Alesana-Seduction


----------



## papaSmurf

The Ettes - "Ghosts"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I could listen to him forever


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## OrganizedChaos

Forgive me for not choosing just one song:

Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr
Radiohead - Exit Music (For A Film)
Nick Drake - One Of These Things First
Gotye - Hearts A Mess
Erik Satie - Gnossiene #1
Death Cab For Cutie - Blacking Out The Friction


----------



## Catiey

Be By Myself-Asher Roth (Ft Cee-lo)

just like the vibe of that song.


----------



## bfree15

Never Alone - Lady Antebellum Feat. Jim Brickman

Beautiful Song, can't stop playing it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

shadowmask said:


>


..That actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## Your Crazy

The Bird and The Bee - Again & Again


----------



## tutliputli

Yay, it worked!!


----------



## AussiePea

^^ actually quite good!!






Harmonies in this from 2:40 are so beautiful, made even more awesome by the fact it's live. John Wesley is awesome.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## KumagoroBeam

xtc - dear god


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Darkhadia

Youssou N'Dour + Neneh Cherry - 7 seconds


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SaigeJones

Beach House - Heart of Chambers


----------



## Joel




----------



## GnR

The greatest tribute to Jimi ever...





And a cool g n' r song some of u may not have heard


----------



## mrbojangles

Joel said:


>


great song isnt? new surrender is a great album overall. i saw them live when they toured with taking back sunday. anberlin were way better.

heres a song from a couple of years back im really into.


----------



## lyricalillusions




----------



## whiteWhale




----------



## broseph

Bright Side of Life - Rebelution

Just found this a few days ago, whenever I listen to it it puts me in a good mood.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I wish Danny Elfman still produced tracks like this.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

stranger in a strange land
30 seconds to mars


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## lyricalillusions

I hadn't heard this in years until it was just on tv. I always loved the song!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TorLin

Pants on the ground,
Pants on the ground,
looking like a fool with your pants on the ground
gold in your mouth,
hat turn sideway,
Pants on the ground,


----------



## My911GT2993

this will drive you mad


----------



## Lumiere

^ I love Philip Glass.

These are both beautiful:


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

_The Devil Went Down To Georgie_ - by Charlie Daniels

I usually don't listen to country music alot, but what can I say...Charlie Daniels plays a mean fiddle! And that is no lie!!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

continuing my Chris Cornell tribute...
I am in deep, heavy, mad love with this song.






on a cobweb afternoon 
in a room full of emptiness 
by a freeway i confess 
i was lost in the pages 
of a book full of death 
reading how we'll die alone 
and if we're good we'll lay to rest 
anywhere we want to go

in your house i long to be 
room by room patiently 
i'll wait for you there 
like a stone i'll wait for you there 
alone

on my deathbed i will pray 
to the gods and the angels 
to the pagans or anyone 
who will take me to heaven 
to a place i recall 
i was there so long ago 
the sky was bruised 
the wine was bled 
and there you led me on

in your house i long to be 
room by room patiently 
i'll wait for you there 
like a stone i'll wait for you there 
alone

and on i read 
until the day was gone 
and i sat in regret 
of all the things i've done 
for all that i've blessed 
and all that i've wronged 
in dreams until my death 
i will wander on


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Aveda* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## laura024

1234 - Plain White T's


----------



## delirium




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Averagejoe




----------



## Lumiere

I *LOVE* The Fall.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

shadowmask said:


>


One of my favourite Neil Young songs.


----------



## leonardess

in the clearing stands a boxer
and a fighter by his trade
and he carries the reminders 
of every glove that laid him down
or cut him til he cried out
in his anger and his shame
I am leaving 
I am leaving
though the fighter still remains.....

The Boxer.


----------



## whiterabbit

I've been excessively indulging in the music of the Bee Gees for the past few weeks and I'm still not sick of them, _nor am I ashamed_. This must be love.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## scintilla




----------



## nightrain




----------



## My911GT2993

Someone posted a FF vid before, sucked me back in. - It's the opposite of Philip Glass hehe


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## nightrain

MindOverMood said:


>


I like it :yes


----------



## My911GT2993

Used to fckin love this as a teen!!! Still rocks


----------



## renegade disaster

My911GT2993 said:


> Used to fckin love this as a teen!!! Still rocks


 same! I didn't get caught up in the whole number one race thing though.


----------



## My911GT2993

galaxy1 said:


> same! I didn't get caught up in the whole number one race thing though.


:lol yeah, neither me. Man, they still kick arse, Im listening to them 1st time in ages.


----------



## renegade disaster

yea I had the whole goosebumps on my back rising when I heard killing in the name of again, really powerful song


----------



## GnR

If you like guitar and you haven't seen this its well worth ten mins of your time...


----------



## GnR

RATM is the **** man.


----------



## GnR

Another one of my favorite guitarist's, Jeff Healy. The dude has been blind since age 1 or 2, and as you'll see he learned to play it differently than most. RIP.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla

One of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

GnR said:


> RATM is the **** man.


:yes

TheThe - Love is stronger than death

It's an amazing song, couldn't find it on youtube though.


----------



## Colhad75

Pressure Drop, Toots and Maytals.


----------



## My911GT2993

well, since you did that.





If you have all day to waste, and/or slightly mad, this might appeal.
I fckin love it.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

beautiful lyrics

Where are you going, with your long face pulling down?
Don't hide away, like an ocean
But you can't see, but you can... smell
And the sound of waves crashing down

I am no superman
I have no reasons for you
I am no hero; oh that's for sure
But I do know one thing 
Is where you are, is where I belong
I do know where you go is where I wannna be

Where are you going? where do you go?
Are you looking for answers to questions under the stars?
If along the way you are growing weary, you can rest with me
Until a brighter day and you're OK

I am no superman
and I have no answers for you
I am no hero, oh that's for sure
But I do know one thing is
Where you are is where I belong
I do know where you go
Is where I wanna be

Where are you going? Where do you go?0

Where do you go? Where are you going?
Where do you go?

I am no superman
I have no answers for you
I am no hero; oh that's for sure
But I do know one thing
Is where you are is where I belong
I do know where you go is where I want to be

Where are you going? Where do you go?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Tonight my darlin's sleeping, by the singin' waterfall.


----------



## Lumiere

Love The Monkees.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## erasercrumbs

Lumiere said:


> Love The Monkees.


I have especial fondness for any song that features the jazz organ.


----------



## TheGecko




----------



## Joel

Song starts around 0:38


----------



## renegade disaster

i don't listen to much german folk music but i love some of theo schwarz's schranz


----------



## My911GT2993

whiterabbit put that song in, reminded me of this...





it's more a peice of cinema than a song.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## GrimedMechanic86

My911GT2993 said:


> whiterabbit put that song in, reminded me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's more a peice of cinema than a song.


hah!! Now because of that, I remembered this song!






By golly the most epic tune here! Ah .... now these were movies!!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

has always been so good and will always be


----------



## whiterabbit

Well, as long as we're turning it into an Ennio Morricone appreciation thread...






I wish I could go and see him in London in April but it'd cost me too much to buy a ticket and get a train and stay overnight and everything.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Deathinmusic

I quite love this


----------



## Averagejoe

My911GT2993 said:


> whiterabbit put that song in, reminded me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's more a peice of cinema than a song.


I used to watch then rewind this scene over and over. Bravo, sir, bravo!


----------



## My911GT2993

Is anyone else here starting to feel old???




C'mon, It's the playstation generation!
*Uploads something completely soft and unreleated to the coolness of youth*:lol


----------



## renegade disaster

I was on the movie score vibe earlier too:


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

My911GT2993 said:


> Is anyone else here starting to feel old???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, It's the playstation generation!
> *Uploads something completely soft and unreleated to the coolness of youth*:lol


ooh you beat me to it! I'm not sure if you played MGS4 but, when you go back to that "place" this song comes up! Talk about mother f' ing nostalgia man.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## nightrain

:hide


----------



## MindOverMood

irishK said:


> has always been so good and will always be


I like this version as well


----------



## erasercrumbs

This is one of the most touching metaphors I've ever heard put to music.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## tutliputli

Still 'Vapour Trail' by Ride. Amazing. I already posted a video so I'll just post the lyrics.

First you look so strong,
Then you fade away.
The sun will blind my eyes,
I love you anyway.
First you form a smile,
I watch you for a while.
You are a vapour trail,
In a deep blue sky.

Tremble with a sigh,
Glitter in your eye.
You seem to come and go,
I never seem to know.
And all my time,
is yours as much as mine.
We never have enough,
Time to show our love.

And also:


----------



## Lumiere

^ My three favourite Ride songs (when I'm in the mood I play these three over and over) are Vapour Trail, Drive Blind, and Dreams Burn Down. Great songs. 

Right now:


----------



## tutliputli

Lumiere said:


> ^ My three favourite Ride songs (when I'm in the mood I play these three over and over) are Vapour Trail, Drive Blind, and Dreams Burn Down. Great songs.
> 
> 
> 
> :yes I'd add 'Cool Your Boots' to that selection too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bitter:Sweet - Heaven(The Original)






Nicola Conte - Heaven(The Remix)


----------



## shadowmask

Owl City - Dear Vienna


----------



## GnR

Alice in Chains - Down in a hole


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## scintilla

Just read that The Killers are on an "indefinite hiatus" :'(
(I realize that I am probably the only person who is genuinely saddened by this news lol)


----------



## ratbag

GnR said:


> Alice in Chains - Down in a hole


The entire unplugged show was great.
I'm listening to Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus


----------



## mrbojangles

im loving this song right now.


----------



## delirium




----------



## My911GT2993

^I saw the Killers lead singer on Johnathan Ross, I swear he had some social anxiety.
this song came out when i met my Ex-gf at school, social anxiety was worse back then too. WARNING: Overly positive song ahead!




And something with a bit more anger;


----------



## Your Crazy

Besides the stalkerish lyrics, this song describes me so well.


----------



## Dempsey

Can - Tango Whiskeyman

His voice is really, really effective for me. I friggan love it. So natural.


----------



## Whimsical Thought

replay over and over for quite a while now.


----------



## kakashisensei

Whatcha Say - Jason Deluro =D


----------



## erasercrumbs

And he started off so cute!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Lumiere

Spiritualized - "I Think I'm In Love"


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

Ive been digging Dropkick Murphys for a while now.
Fighting 69:




Johnny I hardly knew ya/ye:


----------



## dullard

Heavenly - Our Love is Heavenly

I found a couple of random mixes of music from Sarah Records and I am in love with the music on the label. There are so many amazing songs and artists, this is just the song I am listening to right now but it is all gold!






Edit: Wow I did a little browsing around wikipedia and it turns out Amelia Fletcher (the lead singer of Heavenly here) has Ph.D. in economics from Oxford and is now the chief economist at the Office of Fair Trading in the UK. Maybe it's just me but I think that's fantastic!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## My911GT2993

:lol

Metal..................Gear?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Surely this is spam. oh well **** it


----------



## shadowmask

My911GT2993 said:


> :lol
> 
> Metal..................Gear?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


 I love that music. But this is the true MGS masterpiece


----------



## AussiePea

Why would you listen to the worst DT song Shadow


----------



## My911GT2993

Wow, it got messy yesterday. I was doing my messy stoned posting :no should _not_ put you lot through that! I cleaned up a bit. :yes


----------



## GnR

Conditions are perfect ....lol


----------



## shadowmask

Ospi said:


> Why would you listen to the worst DT song Shadow


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware I posted "I Walk Beside You".


----------



## whiteWhale

Turn it up and listen to those drums!!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

The theme song from desperado ... and contrary to popular belief Antonio Banderas did not sing this song!

Its in spanish ... deal with it! 






Damn it man, if I can only play the guitar like that!

And this song! I dunno why but, I LOVE IT.





Oh and George Clooney did NOT sing this.


----------



## nightrain

This too...






My taste in music is WEIRD!!! haha


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

Johnny Cash... need I say more?


----------



## Joel




----------



## Miss Meggie

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Johnny Cash... need I say more?


*Excellent* choice!

I'm currently loving *Outta Heart* by Hot Hot Heat.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Sierra83




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## nightrain




----------



## MindOverMood

Just heard this on my ipod, haven't heard it in quite some time.


----------



## My911GT2993

here's some more koyaanisqatsi weirdness;


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## proximo20




----------



## Roberto

Alela diane - white as diamonds.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Joel

This is probably one of my favorite music videos.


----------



## whiteWhale




----------



## My911GT2993




----------



## AussiePea

Jack Johnson - Belle

Close your eyes and you feel like you are walking through some exotic italian town. One day Reece...


----------



## TurningPoint

Woooooo.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86




----------



## shadowmask

lol can't believe I forgot about this song.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## GrimedMechanic86




----------



## Jessiscool8

*Music!*

I'm really loving, 
"Dominoes" by: The Big Pink


----------



## Jessiscool8

I love Langhorne Slim.


----------



## Prufrocking




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Amanda123

The maccabees - no kind words.
laura marling - new romantic
deftones - bored
& insomnium - mortal share.


----------



## tutliputli

Autumn people - Timbre :heart


----------



## ratbag

Rotten Apple -Alice In Chains


----------



## muse87




----------



## TurningPoint




----------



## dawn1121

I know this song is kinda morbid but I can't stop listening to it. It makes me less afraid of death i guess.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Definitely an acquired taste. But once you acquire the taste, how sweet it is.


----------



## Ayven

Evans Blue - Bulletproof

Gosh I love these guys <3


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## GrimedMechanic86

not one of my fav's but its helping me pass the time.


----------



## pita

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh, the memories.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Estelle said:


> Rotten Apple -Alice In Chains


lol ditto- been listening to that song alot lately


----------



## BLK13

Scooby doo


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Gorgoroth - Revelation of Doom


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Smitten

Home by Edward sharpe and the magnetic zeros...also the mumford and son's song, little lion man i think that's what it's called anyway (?)


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Anti-Pleasure Dissertation _- Bikini Kill

Seriously, if you have the time, sing along to this song, you'll feel better afterwards. :b


----------



## Jessiscool8

AudreyHepburn said:


> The Unicorns- _I Don't Wanna Die_
> 
> I'm skeptical whether this is actually the music video, but this is definitely the song!


Can I just say... I love The Unicorns.


----------



## Lumiere

So beautiful.


----------



## SADuser

Arctic Monkeys - Pretty Visitors / I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor... come to think of it, absolutely everything I've been listening to from them, sofar.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

When I was in the Navy I worked with a guy who was Irish to the bone and one day when we were both toiling away at an engine he started singing this old sea shanty :






And he was singing very very good. Egad seriously this guy was singing very well, every time he would get drunk he would start singing songs.


----------



## Your Crazy

New Gorillaz


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Estelle said:


> Rotten Apple -Alice In Chains


Thats one of the best songs of all time. Definitely one of my all time favorites.


----------



## BLK13

Orestes - A Perfect Circle


----------



## erasercrumbs

In heaven, everything is fine.


----------



## SiLLyRaBBiT

TimeisAllAround said:


>


great song :yes


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## GnR

one day I will play this ****. just not nearly as good.


----------



## GnR

whiterabbit said:


>


nice choice


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Your Crazy said:


> New Gorillaz


this makes me so happy! :boogie


----------



## jook

whiterabbit said:


>


great selection! The guy that played him in the movie Caillac Records with Beyonce did an excellent job.


----------



## Samoyed




----------



## erasercrumbs

We'll have a gay old time!

Thank God for people like Tom Waits. Music would be so boring without them.


----------



## jook

Whithey "The VOICE" Houston is Back!!


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

the tower theme from phantasy star!


----------



## Polar

Well mostly I'm digging the music video. Timelapse and high-speed footage, ahh gotta love it!


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Amanda123

Polar said:


> Well mostly I'm digging the music video. Timelapse and high-speed footage, ahh gotta love it!


I love this song 
& It's weird because I favored this same video 2 days ago..


----------



## addictedtochaos

Check My Brain by Alice in Chains


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## ratbag

Charlie - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Echoes

Pink Floyd - Keep Talking

I was listening to the song's lyrics and I immediately thought it's about people like us.
But then I was reading reviews on SongMeanings and they keep saying the lyrics are about relationship problems between a man and a woman. :sus


----------



## ratbag

addictedtochaos said:


> Check My Brain by Alice in Chains


Wow, this is pretty good. Wasn't expecting much from the new album.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam

:roll when did i start to like this song??






edit: omg, i didn't watch the video before i posted it here... it's even more horrible than i thought.


----------



## Joel




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## fictionz

Owl City - Meteor Shower.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Roscoe by Midlake.

Its got really nice harmonies, a bit like Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Great chorus. The video though... :teeth


----------



## Amanda123

Lumiere said:


>


Really nice song. :yes


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Deathinmusic

So good


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## redtogo72

Thomas Paine I think the original of 2pac's "My Block" song is much better: 



. It's supposed to be a gritty and sad reflection of his life. I can picture him drinking in a bar late night or on a street corner by listening to the original song. With the remix, there's the chorus of kids singing and the background music.. it sounds too happy, I just feel it's out of place when hearing 2pac's lyrics of the song.

Cuz I'm precious  (ESPERANZA SPALDING - PRECIOUS):


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Thomas Paine

Bittersweet.


----------



## Thomas Paine

redtogo72 said:


> Thomas Paine I think the original of 2pac's "My Block" song is much better:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's supposed to be a gritty and sad reflection of his life. I can picture him drinking in a bar late night or on a street corner by listening to the original song. With the remix, there's the chorus of kids singing and the background music.. it sounds too happy, I just feel it's out of place when hearing 2pac's lyrics of the song.


Cool. The difference really is pretty big and it sounds real.  Thanks


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

If you turn it up loud, and dont get bored ... listen to the whole thing =it is a beautiful journey and its kind of hot


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## miminka

Some Are Lakes- *Land of Talk*






Awesome Canadian band.


----------



## ratbag

AudreyHepburn said:


> Some Are Lakes- *Land of Talk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Canadian band.


They are awesome. It doesn't seem like many people know about them, though.:|


----------



## miminka

Ugh, I know! We have so much amazing music here in Canada but hardly anyone knows about it. Instead all we hear is the Brain Adams, Celene Dion, The Tragically Hip... that kind of thing.


----------



## Joel




----------



## Cerz

America - Simon & Garfunkel.
Truly one of the best songs that came out of the USA.


----------



## MindOverMood

My boy Collie did it again


----------



## SoloSage




----------



## Deathinmusic

I always loved this song... and what an awesome cover this is.


----------



## SoloSage




----------



## sprinter




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

aww this song


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## erasercrumbs

Yet more showtunes. Mildly offensive language within.


----------



## delirium




----------



## Thomas Paine

Ah ****. I think I done got myself all spun out again. These damn re-entry sequences are a *****.

Green Day - Brain Stew/Jaded


----------



## Half_A_Person

Hero by Regina Spektor


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## TheDaffodil

"Hustle Rose" by Metric.


----------



## catbuddy

Fireflylight said:


> Refer to post title.
> 
> I really like that song "I Love College." I don't know who it's by, the lyrics are kind of lame, but it has a catchy tune.
> 
> edit: it's by Asher Roth


I have that as a ringtone XD


----------



## lonelygirl88

Carrie Underwood- What Can I Say


----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## ratbag

I love all of his songs:teeth


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## KumagoroBeam

one of my favourite songs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames

KumagoroBeam said:


> one of my favourite songs.


omg her voice is beautiful


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

LOUD


----------



## papaSmurf

prudence said:


>


Goodness, I've never heard this version of that song. I must confess that I prefer the original, however.


----------



## Falcons84

Dance with the Devil by Immortal Technique


How do I embed the video?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Falcons84 said:


> Dance with the Devil by Immortal Technique
> 
> How do I embed the video?


----------



## Ambivert

Shock rock at its finest...


----------



## zomgz




----------



## Ambivert

prudence said:


> Hey Falcon, click on the youtube button to your right, and insert youtube id. As an example id should look something like this: Jt856_nRxQk
> 
> tomahawk - god hates a coward


Amazing singer, amazing band


----------



## Ambivert




----------



## Thomas Paine

:yes


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ i love eminem


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Good song. Weird video lol.


----------



## Falcons84

One of my top 3 favorite songs.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Emptyheart

Pink- glitter in the air


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## AussiePea

whatsername75 said:


>


Such an awesome filmclip, pretty cool song as well.


----------



## thewall




----------



## Ambivert

Some Psybient.


----------



## BLK13

CSI Miami theme song...can you name it....


----------



## scintilla




----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## mongorians




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rock and Roll aint noise pollution - AC/DC


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Thomas Paine

Holy **** this is my new favorite song. I can't believe I never heard this until a few days ago.


----------



## Joel




----------



## scintilla

I adore this song.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123

\m/


----------



## Deathinmusic

*sniff*
Could this song be more beautiful?


----------



## GnR




----------



## xtina

this has probably been posted at one time or another
but i just recently fell in love with this song


----------



## BLK13

Asleep - Godsmack


----------



## erasercrumbs

I don't dance.

But if I _did_, I'd dance to this.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## shadowmask

I can't believe I hadn't heard of these guys until a few days ago.


----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## thewall




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## AussiePea

<3


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## OrganizedChaos

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Sorry, I know I just posted a song, but I forgot about this other song that I highly recommend.

Snow Patrol (Ft. Martha Wainwright) - Set The Fire To The Third Bar

That is all.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## pita

I, too, am digging that K'naan song.

I am digging this:






because I like when Snoop Dogg says "Hey yo Canada." It makes me lol. Also, Kardinal is awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Paper Samurai

Amanda123 said:


>


I'm glad there's another Hirasawa fan on here.  Have you seen the film Paprika by the way?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## Amanda123

I have  It was very good, I felt as if I was tripping acid the whole time though lol.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Possession

The night is my companion
the solitude my guide


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Thomas Paine

pita said:


> I, too, am digging that K'naan song.
> 
> I am digging this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I like when Snoop Dogg says "Hey yo Canada." It makes me lol. Also, Kardinal is awesome.


lol nice


----------



## ratbag

The Cure - Other Voices
RATM - Know Your Enemy


----------



## Paper Samurai

Amanda123 said:


> I have  It was very good, I felt as if I was tripping acid the whole time though lol.


Lol, the soundtrack for the movie was done by the same guy, although it was criminally under-used sadly :'(


----------



## Inturmal

The Shaded Forests by Deastro It's currently free on Amazon. Go get it. Two Dots by Lusine is also nice.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Thomas Paine

hells yeah:


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## MindOverMood

We are the world(for Haiti)

Can't find a youtube video for it atm.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## xtina

^^^k'naan is so good! i'm glad others know of him


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## GojiraMadness




----------



## GojiraMadness




----------



## GojiraMadness




----------



## GojiraMadness




----------



## GojiraMadness




----------



## shadowmask

I think I may have found a new favorite group.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Life less ordinary

Carbon Leaf


----------



## Amanda123

I don't like hip hop that much but this is good.


----------



## Amanda123

This too


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Deathinmusic

Thanks irishK for reminding me how much I love this song. I love everything about it. The lyrics, the rhythm, the flow... like the sea.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Joel




----------



## sprinter




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Ambivert




----------



## Ambivert




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Whimsical Thought




----------



## magdalena23

*Maná- Te Llevare Al Cielo*






I Love Maná!


----------



## starblob

*...Nacha Pop - Lucha De Gigantes...*


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla




----------



## whiteWhale

Especially when the guitars start to talk at 1:34


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shadowmask

How have I gone all these years never knowing about this band. WTF.


----------



## Indigo Flow

fire flies - owl city


----------



## KumagoroBeam

shadowmask said:


> How have I gone all these years never knowing about this band. WTF.


They're great, right? I really like this:






But their newer ambient stuff is good too :yes


----------



## shadowmask

^That's a great song too. I haven't started listening to their black metal stuff yet, but I'm going to get to it. Perdition City is freaking awesome though.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## hiimnotcool

This song legitimately makes me happy.


----------



## jook

Chrisette Michele is too hot!! You heard me???


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Joel




----------



## redtogo72

Ray Charles - Hard Times - (1961)





John Coltrane - My Favorite Things - 1961


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## CopadoMexicano

We be getting money - Juvenile


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## renegade disaster

anodyne remix of duran duran's save a prayer.






also been liking some of the other remixes from the ep:


----------



## Joel




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## zomgz

*gobbles up song* it's just so tastey mm mm


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Unlikely hero

There's﻿ a girl in a cage making love to a switchblade!


----------



## gio289

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWPoxqeCreI


----------



## SAgirl

Our Last Night - You're Beautiful






A little screamo.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

Lady Bug Waltz - Bif Naked


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Deathinmusic

I... love this. :fall


----------



## Joel




----------



## GnR

Forgot how much I love this song, and how much these lyrics mean to me at the moment doesn't hurt.


----------



## GnR

Just a funky *** jam session lol


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Hockey

the climb - by miley cyrus...


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## papaSmurf

Aloysius said:


>


I knew this was originally a French song, but until now I'd only heard the version from Grindhouse! It's even better this way.


----------



## JMX

I've always liked this song, but these days I've been listening to it non-stop. Tossup between this and Layla for my favorite 70's song.

Ten Years After - I'd Love to Change the World


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lehcar18

numb/encore - jay z and linkin park. I've always loved this song, but can't stop listening to it even more now.


----------



## Amanda123

JMX said:


> I've always liked this song, but these days I've been listening to it non-stop. Tossup between this and Layla for my favorite 70's song.
> 
> Ten Years After - I'd Love to Change the World


Ah I love this song


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## hopena




----------



## hopena




----------



## hopena




----------



## hopena




----------



## bowlingpins

Baba yetu, yetu uliye
Mbinguni yetu, yetu, amina!
Baba yetu, yetu, uliye
Jina lako litukuzwe.

Background music from one of my favorite video games, Civilization 4. It is in Swahili.





(a clip with english subtitles)

Dunno if the above video works because I couldn't test it as no youtube videos work on my computer. anyway, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Whimsical Thought




----------



## TripHop

DNA by Saul Williams, or Love is The Drug by Grace Jones.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Gosh. Turn this up.


----------



## Jurexic5

<3 florence ^


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Honeybee1980

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition


----------



## Honeybee1980

how are you guys embedding youtube vids and pics here? when i try it doesn't work?


----------



## Jurexic5

Honeybee1980 said:


> The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition


love love love that song!



Honeybee1980 said:


> how are you guys embedding youtube vids and pics here? when i try it doesn't work?


find the youtube button, click it, then copy/paste the youtube link's code in between the tags. the code is at the end of the link after the "v=" which is: vN7HQrgakZU

it should look like [ YOUTUBE ]vN7HQrgakZU[/ YOUTUBE ] (without spaces)

that's how i do it. i'm not sure if there's another way.


----------



## AussiePea

So sue me.


----------



## Jurexic5

^ guilty pleasures are totally okay. that's one of mine too. 

and another one. i just love the part at 1:58. i can't get enough of her silly rhymes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Jnmcda0




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Joel




----------



## Honeybee1980

Jurexic5 said:


> love love love that song!
> 
> find the youtube button, click it, then copy/paste the youtube link's code in between the tags. the code is at the end of the link after the "v=" which is: vN7HQrgakZU
> 
> it should look like [ YOUTUBE ]vN7HQrgakZU[/ YOUTUBE ] (without spaces)
> 
> that's how i do it. i'm not sure if there's another way.


thank you!!


----------



## Jurexic5

Honeybee1980 said:


> thank you!!


my pleasure

i was diggin' this song a while back, but this new video is like the greatest thing ever.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## Jurexic5

:yes


----------



## whiterabbit

So goddamned funky.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## Deathinmusic




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Samoyed

I preordered Have One On Me, and my copy came in on Friday. The official release date is tomorrow. Whoops.

Anyway, this song is my favorite.


----------



## Amanda123

This song puts me in a trance <3


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## duskyy




----------



## hiimnotcool

i get all the girls i get allllll the girls


----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## liarsclub




----------



## MattFoley




----------



## Jurexic5

hiimnotcool said:


> i get all the girls i get allllll the girls


i like the calvin harris picks. i'm seeing him DJ in LA on saturday. 

I <3 Drum & Bass; lifts my mood and fun to dance to.


----------



## shymtealhead

Electric Wizard - "Return Trip"...with how they tuned the bass in this album, they could cause and earthquake....can't get enough of this production (*Metal horns go in air*)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Jurexic5

^ <3 that band





this video is so crazy and cute.


----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## Joel




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## scintilla




----------



## duskyy




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Cyrus




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## tutliputli

^ Kate Bush is amazing.

I love this:


----------



## sash

"To Sir with Love" by Lulu. I'm not sure why, but I just keep playing it over and over.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sounds of Madness - Shinedown


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I blame my lack of an iPod for this because I've been stuck with the radio, but I've fallen in love with Why Can't This Be Love and Right Now by Van Halen!


----------



## MindOverMood

Kinda catchy


----------



## sacred




----------



## papaSmurf

sash said:


> "To Sir with Love" by Lulu. I'm not sure why, but I just keep playing it over and over.


Hahaha, what a great song. Warm memories of Sidney Poitier....
----------------------------------------
Not for the first time, I cannot stop listening to Ema and the Ghosts. Accordion girl knows well the path to the center of my heart.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Samoyed

I swear, these guys are like my current reason to live. I haven't been this addicted to a band since I discovered Venetian Snares.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## GnR

Gotta love when you feel like **** and this song pops on the radio. Thanks Bob lol.


----------



## AussiePea

Best


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Thomas Paine

Loud!


----------



## ilikebooks

Nick Drake > everything else.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## onefinalkiss




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## tutliputli

I'm always digging this song, but I don't think I've posted it before:


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## AussiePea

Something completely different to what I normally listen to:


----------



## pita

You guys have cool taste in music.

I am digging this because I'm less cool.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## mrbojangles

i forgot how much i love this band


----------



## scintilla




----------



## GnR




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## erasercrumbs

He plays accordion for Mr. Weiss.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight


----------



## Chrysalii

Highly overlooked song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## anonomousguy

wish i can find a decent torrent of this stuff


----------



## Joel




----------



## Paper Samurai

Hear you me by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Bassnectar-Ridiculous Wobble


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## scooby

love it.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Medicine Wheel

Old but good


----------



## SciFiGeek17

Lately, I've been into two songs and can't choose between them, lol. 

Breathe Into Me & Ordinary World by Red


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## gg87




----------



## scintilla




----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## hiimnotcool

whatsername75 said:


>


wow really good song


----------



## sash

call me cheesy...but "I see You" from Avatar...lol Ok, I'm still a lil girl at heart.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## juliya

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> What if - Jadakiss


luvv that song!


----------



## juliya

Paper Samurai said:


> Hear you me by Jimmy Eat World


luvvv that song!


----------



## Witan

I'd heard of 30 Seconds to Mars before, and listened to a couple of their songs, but I had no idea they were so awesome until a few days ago:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cant stop me - Jadakiss

Ride out - Papoose ft C Murder

Do you think about me - 50 Cent


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## Stanley




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Witan said:


> I'd heard of 30 Seconds to Mars before, and listened to a couple of their songs, but I had no idea they were so awesome until a few days ago:


:yes


----------



## thewall




----------



## lonelygirl88

lol can't stop listening to Hurricane now. my first time hearing it.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Videotape - Radiohead


----------



## erasercrumbs

"Hour by hour
day by day
love leaks out
and goes away."


----------



## Thomas Paine

lonelygirl88 said:


> lol can't stop listening to Hurricane now. my first time hearing it.


:heart this song.


----------



## PsyKat

looooove <3


----------



## Squirrelevant

Suffer Well - Depeche Mode


----------



## zomgz

nightrain said:


>


I love that music video lol!!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Deathinmusic

Lovely stuff


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## KumagoroBeam

squeeeeee


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Lumiere

"Bury pts. 1 + 3" - The Fall


----------



## gg87




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## redtogo72

Jill Scott - "Hear My Call" from 2010 NAACP Awards


----------



## iuseings

"Sunrise... Sunrise... it looks like morning in your eyes..." ("sunshine") Norah Jones is so smooth. 
and I love hearing lady gaga's "bad romance" on the radio.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Unlikely hero




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## starblob

No Te Veo - Los Leones

Answer - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## bezoomny

Brian Eno - "Baby's On Fire"

Sounds like drug soaked Hell.


----------



## AussiePea

Steven Wilson - Only Child


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Another Steve Wilson fan! No way.

Insurgentes - Steve Wilson is the track I'm digging currently.


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## AussiePea

ConfirmedConfusion said:


> Another Steve Wilson fan! No way.
> 
> Insurgentes - Steve Wilson is the track I'm digging currently.


Good man!!


----------



## dullard

The Lucksmiths - Successlessness





I have been really enjoying this song lately. I am pretty sad that I won't get to see them live; they seem like they would put on quite an excellent show.


----------



## zomgz

try not to just listen to this song, feel it!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## Joel




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Montner




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## GnR

Man I love Johnny.


----------



## GnR




----------



## scintilla




----------



## coeur_brise

I'm fascinated by this song. Don't let the pictures distract you.


----------



## pita

I pretty much have this on repeat.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## kos

Kanye West made the beat. Fackin Genius.


----------



## AHolivier

"My Chick Bad" by Ludacris.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## lonelygirl88

can't wait till summer comes around


----------



## Stanley




----------



## LostPancake

pita said:


> I pretty much have this on repeat.


Oh my god, I've never listened to Sparks before. What an awesome band. Thank you! :clap

They're like Queen + the Marx brothers in this one -






And this one really grooves - and the video is hilarious -






I feel so stupid because my favorite band was New Order for many years, and I read a few times that Sparks was an influence, but I never sought out their albums. ****!


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## C 13

I don't know if non-South-Africans will get this humour, but I can't get enough of this song (even though I generally hate Afrikaans music).


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## mind_games

nvm lol


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Joel




----------



## Mc Borg

Thomas Paine said:


>


Dude! I haven't heard that song in years. =D lol Awesome.

My song.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## KumagoroBeam

i want to learn Irish so bad...


----------



## Thomas Paine

Mc Borg said:


> Dude! I haven't heard that song in years. =D lol Awesome.
> 
> My song.


nice


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## MindOverMood

I just seen Rihanna's music video for her song Rude Boy and now I can't stop watching the video =x


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## UndercoverAlien

both versions are killer :boogie


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## bezoomny

Cat Stevens is the only musician who's made me desperately want to learn guitar.


----------



## estse




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## laura024




----------



## mtbrider03

Love this song....


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## estse




----------



## ilikebooks




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Deathinmusic




----------



## GnR




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## gg87

Deathinmusic said:


>


Thanks for posting this. I've literally been searching for this song for a few weeks now trying to remember the name of the artist. Love this song.


----------



## sacred




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Dub16




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## scooby

and


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## SoloSage

I think my mind just exploded.


----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## estse




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Lasair




----------



## redtogo72

The Beatles - Across The Universe




&
Fiona Apple - Across The Universe


----------



## laura024

I love her version of this song so much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## flapjacker

Hilarious. Best ever.


----------



## papaSmurf

This is so much better than the original! Motown is the best town.


----------



## flapjacker

No actually, a real song heheh


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## scooby




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Half_A_Person

I've been putting this one on repeat:


----------



## Stanley




----------



## sacred




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## proximo20




----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Ambivert

Kinda of a "pop" song, but the singer is BRILLIANT


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Mc Borg

http://www.last.fm/music/Harland/_/Masquerade


----------



## my shell




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## renegade disaster

really digging this old skool broken beat b-side by alpha omega right now


----------



## Altered




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## pita




----------



## Cerrada




----------



## Falcons84




----------



## Deathinmusic

LOUD


----------



## tutliputli

Deathinmusic said:


> LOUD


Recently discovered King Crimson thanks to a friend here. Awesome song!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MindOverMood

Takes me back


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## estse

Here you go:


----------



## leonardess

irishK said:


>


sooooooo good.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## sweet

and


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## laura024

I love the lyrics so much.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Joel




----------



## papaSmurf

Ulaan Khol - "Untitled 2"

Harlem - "Gay Human Bones"


----------



## AussiePea

The Grudge by Tool!


----------



## Unlikely hero

i rlly dig this song


----------



## KumagoroBeam

thanks letitrock...






love the bass so much


----------



## gandalfthegrey

found this on a poker forum sweedish people rapping not bad imo :blank


----------



## Half_A_Person

Everyone will laugh at me but whatever, I love it!!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Altered




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## SilentLoner




----------



## lonelygirl88

Mariah Carey feat Ne-yo- Angels Cry


----------



## scintilla




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## bezoomny

NEW FAVORITE SONG.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Paper Samurai

I dare anyone not to find this catchy :b


----------



## laura024




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## pittfan624

Even if you don't like Kanye West/rap, this songs has such an inspirational beat....starting at 2:52 is a guy named J. Ivy, he does Def Jam poetry...he just kills it on this song


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## Stanley

Chroma Key - Astronaut Down


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Altered said:


>


Great song. Cool video, too.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## laura024




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## GnR

this isn't gnr but its hilarious


----------



## GnR




----------



## Joel




----------



## renegade disaster

this tune has been in my head for a while,pretty inevitable really as I've been spending hours in that particular videogame


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## PlayerOffGames

^ a chinese guy imatating mainstream german rappers...and im gonna be the first indian rapper to make it...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## laura024

Very sweet song.


----------



## GnR




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^

:heart


----------



## GnR

This is some funky *** ****...


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## shadowmask

This song and video are so sad, but hopeful too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Yes mournful is the melody
That echoes in their heads
Without a beat they march along
Believing Bach is dead


----------



## papaSmurf

Joel said:


>


This has always been one of my favorite music videos! I can't help but feel that everything is going to be okay when George is singing.

Currently I am listening to "I Can't Stand" by Zola Jesus over and over again. The lyrics are nothing to write home about, but it scratches my Beach House itch something fierce.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## KumagoroBeam

oh and 
Alice Cooper - Steven

T_T


----------



## Altered




----------



## successful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thmDs0qJnS4


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## lucyinthesky

lol


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## laura024




----------



## SoloSage




----------



## CWe

Song is Good!
BSB is old but i came across this song and i find it enjoyable


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Cleary

Pilfrom said:


>


I love her.


----------



## Thomasjs81

Cleary said:


> I love her.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## tutliputli

Pilfrom said:


>


I'd never heard her before I listened to this but I love this song! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## PlayerOffGames

Amanda123 said:


>


^ yes :yes


----------



## laura024




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## strawberryjulius

_Unretrofied - _The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Paper Samurai

'Clair de Lune' courtesy of a night at the Emirates.


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Dub16




----------



## Keith

A classic brings me back to my youth...


----------



## renegade disaster

and this slightly more bonkers remix (which also sports a few samples from the film "the island")


----------



## Anna

i noticed another cornell fan on here the other day and i was reminded of this song. bet i haven't listened to it in over a year! how did i make it that long? can't stop listening now. one of the best...

_If I should be short on words _
_And long on things to say _
_Could you crawl into my world _
_And take me worlds away _
_Should I be beside myself _
_And live and even stay_ <-- (hehe, not sure of that line but that's what i sing.)






_Dreams have never been the answer _
_Dreams have never made my bed_

yeah.



prudence said:


>


yes. a day isn't complete without this.


----------



## Anna

yw. glad you liked it.  cornell has written some of the greatest songs for depression/anxiety disorders/agoraphia that i've ever heard. his catalogue is my own personal soundtrack, lol. here's another miserable/awesome one.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## GnR




----------



## WalkingOnEggShells




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## zomgz

it doesn't seem like linkin parks other songs, i like it


----------



## UndercoverAlien

http://www.last.fm/music/The+Crystal+Method/_/Ten+Miles+Back


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Wualraus

caflme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


Yes! I heard this for the first time last week at the doctor's office. I was so soothed.


----------



## Amanda123

<33


----------



## JEmerson

caflme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


I love this song!! I'm so happy Lady A is becoming so huge.

My other favorites right now:

THE SCRIPT - BREAKEVEN: 



ONEREPUBLIC - ALL THE RIGHT MOVES: 



HEDLEY - PERFECT:


----------



## Anna

rob zombie - return of the phantom stranger


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Sperm




----------



## Rtastism

The Only Exception by Paramore




I've even started learning it on guitar, first song I've learned since I started lessons a few weeks ago.
I just can't get it out of my head >.<


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Writer of Fictions




----------



## MindOverMood

I'm feeling the beat and Keri is a beautiful girl


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## moxosis

Am I getting old or what?


----------



## jacksondoug3




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## jonesy0039

*Gramophonedzie - Why Don't You?*


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## laura024




----------



## GnR

Elvis is in the building mother****ers


----------



## GnR




----------



## Joel




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

How can you not like this?


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## CrisRose

Paramore "Misguided Ghosts"


----------



## RobertWiggins




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## MiceElf

Old Man Chicago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Shoot outs - Jadakiss


----------



## Ambivert




----------



## renegade disaster

aphex twin - rhubarb






and also blur from the same lp.


----------



## erasercrumbs

GnR said:


> Elvis is in the building mother****ers


Elvis reigns. "Hard Headed Woman" rocks harder now than it ever did.

But anywho,


----------



## Harbinger




----------



## Steve123

errr Bob Marely- iron lion zion


----------



## Deathinmusic

This is an amazing song that can make me cry. If you ever feel like you want to end it all, please don't do it. Seek help, do something, talk to somebody. Remember that one day you will see beyond the gray sky.

The guitar solo and the ending are so beautiful, I love it so much.

Lyrics:

it is a gift i know
a moment of bliss that we hold
a firecracker flash of light then on
to the next plan soul remain
come along if you dare
it's gonna be that you're scared
lovely life i thank you
for the reason to see the pain through

light a candle for the dead
the wick is burning returning what we have
it's who we are
we'll reach you if you're
beyond the furthest star

don't give up the fight to stay alive
and even if
you have to
find the reason of another's pain
if they lose you
if not for your self
then those around who care
like i do
one day you'll see the clear blue

beyond the gray sky
beyond the gray sky
beyond the gray sky

light a candle...
the wick...
it's who we are...
one day you'll see the clear blue

beyond the gray sky
beyond the gray sky
beyond the gray sky

i can't believe you didn't call
what made you want to end it all
wasn't there something i should have tried
to help you see beyond the gray sky


----------



## CWe

Pet Shop Boys
"Love etc"


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Kwinnky




----------



## perrin34

"Song For a Future Generation" by the B-52s.


----------



## Anna

warm weather, highway-driving music.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

:heart this song


----------



## GnR

^^^x2


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## defoe

I can never get enough


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## KumagoroBeam

galaxy1 said:


>


nice


----------



## precious007

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*


----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla

The official video for this song is amazing but unfortunately I wasn't able to embed it.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

lol only foun cos of the final fantasy advert


----------



## gandalfthegrey

not heard this in ages amzing song


----------



## laura024




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster

^this might put a smile on your face (about 1 min or so in)


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## fingertips




----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## fictionz

All-American Rejects - Move Along. go, move on anyways with the life I am living, no matter what bad stuff can happen (or good ones)!


----------



## Deathinmusic

This is one of my favorite songs of all time :heart


----------



## Cleary




----------



## laura024

Great beat.


----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## TheCanadian1

I can relate to this song some days, and I'm sure many people here can!!






Hey sing a bad song 
Get it stuck in your head 
I'm singing along 
Can't help it 
Kids starting to whine 
Exploding my mind 
Satan get me behind 
I'm saturated 
It's closing in on me 
It's closing in on me
It's closing in

If you see something don't 
Say something to me 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Already 
I'm a man on the brink 
I've had too much to think 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Already

Joe, Average guy 
Needs more things to buy
Spoon feed me a lie 
I'll eat it 
I'm on a bad trip 
Too many loose lips 
All rocking my ship 
I'm sinking 
It's closing in on me 
It's closing in on me 
It's closing in

If you see something don't 
Say something to me 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Already 
I'm surrounded by freaks 
Closing in on me 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Already

If you see something don't 
Say something to me. 
I'm a paranoid freak 
I'm a paranoid freak
Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Is this freedom information 
Or is this mass intimidation
In the land of the free 
I stand on guard for thee 
I'm a vigilante 
I'm captivated

If you see something don't 
Say something to me 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Already
I'm a man on the brink
Give me something to treat 
I'm a paranoid freak 
Alright
If you see something dont 
say something to me 
I'm a paranoid freak (x 10)


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Indigo Flow

someone posted this on sas chat and OMG IT IS SO GOOD! i wonder if nameless has heard this lol


----------



## Indigo Flow

Indigo Flow said:


> someone posted this on sas chat and OMG IT IS SO GOOD! *i wonder if nameless has heard this lol*


lol he liked it :clap


----------



## GnR




----------



## vintagerocket

nick drake - road

this is the first i've heard by him and i really like it. i read about nick drake on a wikipedia article and romanticized dying an extremely depressed musician like him and gaining much post-humous fame.


----------



## sacred




----------



## RayOfLight123

Need to see this film!


----------



## Joel




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## Emptyheart

Oh My Gosh- Usher


----------



## erasercrumbs

I can't tell if this song is trying to be funny or not, which makes it about a thousand times funnier.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## Indigo Flow

ok i'll admit it, i really like this song!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Gandalfthewhite




----------



## sash

Emptyheart said:


> Oh My Gosh- Usher


I like that one and the other one from P.Diddy I heard on American Idol last night.  Good stuff.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## LostPancake

The Doors - Soul Kitchen






So groovy, man.


----------



## Joel




----------



## AussiePea

Not really my taste in music but this guys voice is simply incredible.


----------



## Indigo Flow




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Joel




----------



## pollster

How To Fight Loneliness - Wilco


----------



## melissa75

^ahhh, "Behind Blue Eyes" is one of my favorites!!! Great version, too.


----------



## Tweedy

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## zomgz

i like their music <3


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## UndercoverAlien

http://www.last.fm/music/Ninbimimi/_/Future?autostart


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## starblob

Mandy - Barry Manilow - gorgeous
Prince - When you were mine - boppy/poppy to perfection
Prince - If I was your girlfriend - "...would you let me dres you, I mean pick your clothes out" Damn that little man is sexy!


----------



## Deathinmusic

:heart


----------



## MindOverMood

I get the chills every time I hear this song.


----------



## Arisa1536

Leona lewis's new song
*"I got you"*
beautiful song with a catchy tune and lovely lyrics


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## JEmerson

I've had this stuck in my head all day!


----------



## gg87




----------



## zomgz

prudence said:


>


i love the aphex twins!

here is the song i'm really loving right now


----------



## KumagoroBeam

T_T


----------



## moxosis




----------



## renegade disaster

prudence said:


>


love this tune and the lp too.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

pretty much hows i feel right now


----------



## imt




----------



## kos

Kanye was such a relatable rapper.


----------



## david86

kos said:


> Kanye was such a relatable rapper.


yeah I can relate to that


----------



## Amanda123

imt said:


>


I actually remember crying when I saw this video as a kid.. haha now I love it.


----------



## Anna

I :heart this song.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## fictionz




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Live is best


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Deathinmusic

This was the first performance I ever heard from Lindsey Buckingham and I was immediately blown away.


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## CandySays

Godsmack-Bad Religion


----------



## bowlingpins

Dead puppies


----------



## gandalfthegrey




----------



## renegade disaster

classified material - eye of the storm


----------



## Arisa1536

Im actually enjoying some good old motown hah ha
like _Tracks of my tears_ and _What becomes of the broken hearted_

i guess i like songs i can relate too and "What becomes of the broken hearted" is a pretty relatable song i guess


----------



## CWe

Drake
:Bring It Back:


----------



## Atticus

Rise-Eddie Vedder

Almost didn't post. Had to give Frijid Pink another listen. Great version of a great song.


----------



## Joel




----------



## zomgz




----------



## cmr

The Fox, The Crow, and the Cookie - mewithoutYou

I love this band.


----------



## pita

I am always digging this song.


----------



## LostPancake

So, these people are damaged, but they find each other and make each other whole?

Is that really possible?


----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Lasair




----------



## Madison_Rose

^Ah, Hatebreed, good angry fun.


----------



## Lumiere

RIP Malcolm.


----------



## Indigo Flow




----------



## Indigo Flow

lol ^


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## GnR

I've prolly posted this before but thats ok. I love this ****. Gets my soul movin. They don't make speakers loud enough for this ****.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## GnR




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## UndercoverAlien

music starts at 2:10 lol


----------



## GnR




----------



## SB13




----------



## LostPancake

The Police - Hole In My Life


----------



## GnR

This lady rocks.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## vintagerocket

sometimes the violin makes sound that doesn't seem like it can possibly exist.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Disastuh

Galaxy1, Incunabula is a good one. My favorites are 444 and Eggshell.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## renegade disaster

Disastuh said:


> Galaxy1, Incunabula is a good one. My favorites are 444 and Eggshell.


yea I think windwind ,bike & kalpol introl are my favourites from that lp.when I first heard it I had no idea it was made way back in 93!

today I am digging this song:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Amanda123

amazing song.


----------



## Polar

Owl City - Fireflies

I don't usually get obsessed with mainstream songs... but there are no rules without an exception or two.


----------



## SB13




----------



## lonelygirl88

can't stop listening to alicia keys lately.


----------



## zomgz




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## naataliee

Breakthrough By Modest Mouse


----------



## SOME

Wow this takes me back.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## moxosis

I am not religious I just like the music, 2:58 I get goosebumps.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Miss Meggie




----------



## zomgz

why does the youtube codes only work sometimes?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

War of Attrition -God Forbid
Anarchaos -Divine Heresy
Still Counting -Volbeat
Awake -Mutiny Within
Metal By Numbers -Brian Posehn
The Comedown -Bring Me The Horizon

etc.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## leonardess

Jay-Z - Young Forever. I am truly, madly, deeply in love with this song.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

:boogie


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## zomgz




----------



## shadowmask

^I really love that song


----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Joel




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## leonardess

Young Man's Blues (Screw You)

When I was a boy I had a lot of fun
I lived by the sea, I was a fisherman's son
My mother she was a fisherman's wife
She was scrubbing floors most of her life

They said screw you
I ain't got nothing to lose
I could paper a matchbox
With the money I use

At the school I attended I got into fights
I was beaten in an alley on a cold winter night
The teachers cared less for the blood in our veins
They got most of their thrills out of using a cane

They said screw you
Oh you bloody young fools
I could get more sense
Out of the back end of a mule

So you see there's men who get paid for being slaves
And men who get paid for being free
And there's men behind bars who pray for the light
And men in the suburbs who pray for the night
And they're all trying to climb to the top of the mine
And all of them say most of the way
Screw you

I worked in the mill from seven till nine
Tears in my eyes nearly drove me half-blind
Trying to make wages that weren't even there
Taking hell from a foreman with the build of a bear

He said screw you
This is all you'll ever do
It's the only existence for someone like you


----------



## leonardess

sanria22 said:


>


classic.


----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## AussiePea

Joel said:


>


Good man!!!!! Pyke is friggin awesome.


----------



## sara01

This song makes me happy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Some of the epic music I frequent.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Some all time favorite post-rock sounds. LIVE.


----------



## LostPancake

The Dresden Dolls - Half Jack






Trying to get rid of part of yourself.


----------



## LostPancake

Blonde-Redhead - For the damaged






You know we are equally damaged
Don't be a fool, make it easier

You'll be a freak
And I'll keep you company


----------



## Amanda123

Uplifting trance = the best.


----------



## scintilla

<3


----------



## zomgz




----------



## JayDontCareEh

I'm never _not_ digging this song.


----------



## a2f

owen pallett - lewis takes off his shirt


----------



## mcmuffinme

The Park - Feist

I'm honestly not listening to the lyrics so much as I am enjoying the melody with the birds chirping. It's so calming.


----------



## Noir6




----------



## LostPancake

Sparks - Good Morning


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## pita

LostPancake said:


> Sparks - Good Morning


YES.

I'm pretty much obsessed with Sparks.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## pita




----------



## scintilla




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## LostPancake

pita said:


> YES.
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed with Sparks.


Haha, I think I caught your obsession. 

I'd never heard them until you posted them in this thread. I thought I knew music history but I seem to have completely missed them. I still don't understand how that happened - they've been around for nearly 40 years!! :stu

And I read that Kimono Over was one of Kurt Cobain's favorite albums.

If I had the money I would buy all of their albums, now!


----------



## mrbojangles

i dedicate this song to all the ladies on sas :b


----------



## LostPancake

Tori Amos - Flavor






Battle of the minds 
Cries Below 
Cries Above 
You must pick a side 
Will you choose fear 
Will you choose love


----------



## Cleary

everything in this video. especially Marche Funebre (starts at 2:50)


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## BetaBoy90

Always makes me happy!


----------



## sacred




----------



## Judi




----------



## shadowmask

King Diamond - Just A Shadow


----------



## redtogo72

LostPancake said:


> Tori Amos - Flavor


This song sounds so mysterious. I like those lyrics too. 
I also liked Maybe California, That Guy, and Lady in Blue songs off that cd.


----------



## kos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Amanda123

I wish I lived in the 60's. :|


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Deftones - Rocket Skates






How do you get the video to show up here?


----------



## mcmuffinme

La Foule by Edith Piaf 

She sings in french, but she sounds almost like Billy Holiday. My favorite song of the three I have is what I believe is her most popular- La Vie en Rose. It's gorgeous!


----------



## pita

LostPancake said:


> Haha, I think I caught your obsession.
> 
> I'd never heard them until you posted them in this thread. I thought I knew music history but I seem to have completely missed them. I still don't understand how that happened - they've been around for nearly 40 years!! :stu
> 
> And I read that Kimono Over was one of Kurt Cobain's favorite albums.
> 
> If I had the money I would buy all of their albums, now!


I'd never heard of them, either, until I bought a Neko Case album with a cover of Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth. The more I listen to them, the more I don't understand why they never got much attention.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Asia - Go


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## fingertips




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

so catchy...


----------



## oohsandaahs

Darwin Deez - Radar Detector





he's so happy!


----------



## kos

This was *THE* Jam back in the day.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind




----------



## PsyKat

Warning: the lyrics are pretty depressing


----------



## UndercoverAlien

these 2 are dirty :twisted


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Steve123

Love Gui Boratto.


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## cmr




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Weoh

Jurexic5 said:


>


Loveless is an amazing album. I think this is my favorite MBV song.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## TheOutsider

*"It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced And are you 
thinking of me when you **** her?"*


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Jurexic5

Weoh said:


> Loveless is an amazing album. I think this is my favorite MBV song.


:yes


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## zomgz

i love the guys accent


----------



## kos

Bangin chorus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Keith

Heard this song on the radio reminded me of time long past...classic tune!


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Dark0




----------



## Dub16

Really like this cover-version:


----------



## Colhad75

Well, posted this in the other thread. Don't mind cos I like the song very much.

House of the Rising Sun, The Animals.


----------



## Amanda123

ah <3


----------



## Polar

Pendulum - Watercolour

I :heart Pendulum


----------



## MindOverMood

I could watch this on mute, hot video.


----------



## Polar

Amanda123 said:


> ah <3


That one is pretty awesome!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## trancediva88

_George Acosta feat. Truth and the track is called "TRUST".. I think Amanda would like this track! You had great taste in musik, I am obsessed with trance myself_


----------



## Amanda123

trancediva88 said:


> _George Acosta feat. Truth and the track is called "TRUST".. I think Amanda would like this track! You had great taste in musik, I am obsessed with trance myself_


:yes yes, it's really good. & thanks, very good taste yourself. Anymore like it?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Asia - I Don't Wanna Lose You Now


----------



## letitrock

I've been listening to this one over and over, Serj's growl is sooo sexy and I love his sexy curls


----------



## trancediva88

Amanda123 said:


> :yes yes, it's really good. & thanks, very good taste yourself. Anymore like it?


_I figured u would like that!! Yea i know a ton of great tracks!! Check out Armin Van buuren "this world is watching me" on utube... i always think people are looking at me and i just love this song!!! I will keep posting more too!!_


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## mcmuffinme

Silver Trembling Hands by the Flaming Lips<3



Colhad75 said:


> Well, posted this in the other thread. Don't mind cos I like the song very much.
> 
> House of the Rising Sun, The Animals.


good choice!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## pita

I was pretty much over this beat, but:






What an audio-visual combo.


----------



## pita

prudence said:


>


Hell yes.


----------



## pita

And that's my 3rd post in a row so I guess I'll stop spamming now.


----------



## Erizal




----------



## riverscuomo91




----------



## njodis




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Joel




----------



## loona

i am in this song these days
*"What Do You Want From Me" by Adam Lambert*

http://theview.abc.go.com/video/what-do-you-want-me-adam-lambert

he is just awesome


----------



## Emptyheart

how do I get a youtube video on here??


----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## Emptyheart

Thomas Paine said:


> Copy the embed code from the youtube video (it's different then the regular link, and not all videos let you embed them, but if it's there, just copy it. It should start with "<object")
> Come in here and do a post, but make sure you "go advanced"
> Hit the youtube button in the top right corner of the editor.
> Paste the embed code that you copied from the video in between "|YOUTUBE|" and "|/YOUTUBE|".
> Submit, and you're done.


Hey thanks!.. I cant see my vid tho..can you see it?


----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## Dark0

I'm digging Mike Snow's songs right now


----------



## Emptyheart

OMG YESS I DID IT! Thanxx guys!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## pita

^
That version is excellent. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## JEmerson

I'm loving this song right now.


----------



## kos




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Jason A

Basshunter - In Her Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## djr86

nickelback--never gonna be alone:


----------



## Emptyheart

Lol reallyy lovin this


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

DAMN


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ good stuff

edit: officially on replay till i wear this song out.


----------



## Jason A




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## Kwinnky

Emptyheart said:


>


Fixed:


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Loved waking up to this song. It set me in a good frame of mind for today. I had never heard it and am happy someone introduced me to it and some other good music last night.


----------



## cmr




----------



## scintilla




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Just listen to the lyric, i wonder if she has social anxiety too lol. I love her anyway, she's so underrated.


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## immortal80




----------



## UndercoverAlien

very relaxing :cig


----------



## kos

Listen to that chorus. Sick as ****.

Lauryn Hill needs to come out with a second album. We've only been waiting for like 12 years.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli

One of my favourite songs ever:


----------



## mrbojangles

one of my favorite songs from them.


----------



## trancediva88

Deepsky feat Jes Brieden - *Ghost *(Filo & Peri Remix)


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Jason A

I just like this song.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Sinking Friendships by Jonsi - beautiful.:boogie


----------



## zomgz




----------



## KumagoroBeam

KMFDM - dogma


----------



## Lesley

White Horse - Taylor Swift
Paper Planes - MIA
A Woman's Worth - Maxwell
The entire new Rihanna album


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## FunkMonk

Glukoza - Shuga


----------



## Amanda123

tutliputli said:


> one of my favourite songs ever:


<333333333


----------



## PickleNose

Sinead O'Conner - Troy (Live version)


----------



## mrbojangles

rweezer36 said:


> lol, emo.


awesome, i love brand new.


----------



## Emptyheart

This has been all over my head lately..its arabic..sorry lol


----------



## Brit90

Teardrop by Massive Attack. I've been diggin' this song for years.

I'm also finding a lot of new songs in this thread that I really like. Especially "One Rainy Wish" by Mr. Hendrix.


----------



## zomgz

^ love that song too!


----------



## starblob

The Temper Trap - Fader.


----------



## AussiePea

starblob said:


> The Temper Trap - Fader.


Really into these guys.

Currently going back to my Pink Floyd roots:

Sorrow - Pink Floyd


----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## KumagoroBeam

noone's got the right to turn your pink world blue


----------



## Raptors

I'm sure its been posted before but...


----------



## BetaBoy90

Liking this song alot


----------



## Perfectionist

Anything from daft punk. Techno phase wheee.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## pita




----------



## pita

Perfectionist said:


> Anything from daft punk. Techno phase wheee.


I am always feeling this one:


----------



## UncertainMuffin

Brit90 said:


> Teardrop by Massive Attack. I've been diggin' this song for years.
> 
> I'm also finding a lot of new songs in this thread that I really like. Especially "One Rainy Wish" by Mr. Hendrix.


This song never gets old.  I also really like Angel by them.


----------



## toffeexo

The Smiths - Asleep


----------



## laura024




----------



## MrWorry

Not a song but a mix that brought back some good memories


----------



## bezoomny

**** YEAH JOHN DENVER!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## JEmerson




----------



## UndercoverAlien

UncertainMuffin said:


> This song never gets old.  I also really like Angel by them.


That song is so dirty, love it 





can i have some noise for tha skream oii oiiii!


----------



## Emptyheart

The church- reptile


----------



## GnR




----------



## Half_A_Person

Haven't listened to Bright Eyes in forever. Feels good to listen to them again.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Emptyheart

Aerosmith- I dont wanna miss a thing


----------



## Half_A_Person




----------



## suseJ

fing love this song


----------



## sash




----------



## scintilla




----------



## papaSmurf

"Double Helix" - Emeralds

"Dance the Mutation" - Simply Saucer


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Amanda123

ah sexy song & awesome band.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Radattack

The Streetlight Manifesto cover of Such Great Heights (originally by The Postal Service).


----------



## lehcar18

Low Five by Sneaker Pimps.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Jurexic5

very nice mash up.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

pew pew


----------



## starblob

Anything by Florence + The Machine - special mentions: Cosmic Love & Dog Days Are Over.


----------



## cmr




----------



## Wualraus

^^ Speaking of NIN...

Banged and Blown Through - Saul Williams (produced by Trent Reznor)






Man, I can dig this song forever.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## moxosis

Flash back to the old days, my brother had this CD, Living Color great band, it was one of the first CDs he got.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

jacques brel - amsterdam


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## knuckles17

Rise Against Collapse


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amanda123

soo good.


----------



## trancediva88

Amanda123 said:


> soo good.


_omg ♥ this song!! Also check out "10 seconds until sunrise"... amazing!!!!!_


----------



## Jurexic5

hands down, one of my favorites in the past year. :yes


----------



## lonelygirl88

i <3 Josh Turner.


----------



## TallGuy87




----------



## renegade disaster

Canadian Brotha said:


>


golden age of life was always a favourite of mine


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Canadian Brotha

galaxy1 said:


> golden age of life was always a favourite of mine


I love that song as well, Two Pages is great stuff


----------



## NotRealName




----------



## Amanda123

jizz


----------



## scintilla




----------



## renegade disaster

Canadian Brotha said:


> I love that song as well, Two Pages is great stuff


its a great album. I love a lot of the broken beat/nu jazz that came out of the reinforced records scene around then and afterwards:





^this guy (domu) who started off on 4heros label made some amazing remixes and collaborations along with a few other really good artists.


----------



## pita




----------



## LostPancake

Destroy everything you touch today 
Destroy me this way 
Anything that may desert you 
So it cannot hurt you

You only have to look behind you 
At who's undermined you 
Destroy everything you touch today 
Destroy me this way

Everything you touch you don't feel 
Do not know what you steal 
Shakes your hand 
Takes your gun 
Walks you out of the sun

What you touch you don't feel 
Do not know what you steal 
Destroy everything you touch today 
Please destroy me this way


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Colhad75

sash said:


>


That song is awesome, I do like it.


----------



## Dipper

Good song to listen to when you're tired of being tired.


----------



## cmr




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Belshazzar

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Muddy is great, and so is slide blues in general. You should check out these guys:


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## pita

What a bloody brilliant song.


----------



## LostPancake

pita said:


> What a bloody brilliant song.


YES!! :boogie

The first time I heard this was the live SNL version and I wasn't crazy about it, but it grew on me. A LOT!

And the lyrics are both funny and oddly inspiring. 

Can you raise both your hands and clap 'em
Can you say, "sure, I'll always try"
Can you make friends among people and animals

Basically, everything is easy
Give it a try, you'll see I'm right
Cause if a mouse can be special, well so can you

And my name is Mickey Mouse
To my right is Minnie Mouse
And we own a little place in Disneyland, California

Let's have a party and be happy
Can we invite my closest friends
We can ask Donald Duck, Pluto, and all the gang

Well, you should try to smile, dear
Get yourself a pet deer
dog
cat
bird
pig
lamb
horse
cow
fox
wolf
snake
ox
fish
goldfish
mouse

Did you raise both your hands and clap 'em
Did you say, "sure, I'll always try"
Cause you look hesitant, wary, or am I wrong

You can go off and be a loner
Maybe you can't believe a mouse
But when you feel the need, come back
I'm here...for...you...and you


----------



## LostPancake

I found this last night watching Sparks videos - a cover by a really good singer. It's a great song with all these minor chords, from 2002 - 30 years into their career!






I married myself
I'm very happy together
I married myself
I'm very happy together

I married myself
I'm very happy together
Long, long walks on the beach, lovely times
I married myself, I'm very happy together
Candlelight dinners at home, lovely times

This time it's gonna last, this time it's gonna last
Forever, forever, forever


----------



## pita

Yes, the lyrics to that Sparks song are fantastic. Ron is such a genius.

I'm liking that other song you found, too.


----------



## AliBaba

This is some pretty groovy stuff I hadn't heard(or seen) in quite some time:






:lol:lol


----------



## zomgz




----------



## cmr

Mike Knott is so cool.


----------



## pyramidsong

"Easy" and "No Provenance"- both by Joanna Newsom, from "Have One On Me". In fact, the whole album blows me away. The woman's a genius. :nw:love2


----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tutliputli

pyramidsong said:


> "Easy" and "No Provenance"- both by Joanna Newsom, from "Have One On Me". In fact, the whole album blows me away. The woman's a genius. :nw:love2


Goddamnit, I can't afford to buy her new album yet :cry


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shadowmask

This never fails to cheer me up


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## pyramidsong

tutliputli said:


> Goddamnit, I can't afford to buy her new album yet :cry


I hope you can soon. It's magnificent. And it grows on you- first time I listened to it, I liked it ok but now the more I listen to it the more I can't imagine being without it.

I'm pretty sure you can download some of the songs on YouTube.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## MidnightRider

Can't get enough of Black Label Society and Zakk Wylde right now, addicted to the Stronger Than Death album


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Really digging this dj


----------



## AussiePea

Obsessed


----------



## strawberryjulius

_I Hate Hartley _- The Amity Affliction

It doesn't sound like them at all until Ahren sings and you can tell the dude who's working with them worked with ETID.

I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## cmr




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123

Such an epic song, one of my favorites.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

This reminds me to the old days lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

CrashMedicate said:


>


Old school AFI 8)


----------



## cmr

One my fave songs ever.... :heart


----------



## veron




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wualraus

veron said:


>


You know, I was gonna post this last week. Great taste! I looooove the video, too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## GnR




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Arachne

HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]G_g3kkGH8Mo[/MEDIA]

a GREAT classic!


----------



## BlueJayWay

The Walk - the Cure


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Cyrus

Nas & Damian Marley - Patience.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## AliBaba

Old School


----------



## miminka

Can't get enough of anything Bradford Cox is involved with.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## lonelygirl88

heard this on the radio for the first time...


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## rockfeller

*someday flipside *


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## GnR




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## xtina

a soothing summer song  it makes me feel good.


----------



## xtina

whatsername75 said:


>


i can't believe i've never heard this! thanks so much for posting.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## kos

There should be a thread for mainstream artists that don't suck so we can post songs there. I haven't heard of 70% of the artists listed here.


----------



## redtogo72

The Radio Dept - I Don't Like It Like This





The Radio Dept. - David


----------



## cmr




----------



## renegade disaster

classic piece of acid techno that i bought years ago and found recently on yt (my copy is buried in a crate in the loft)


----------



## UndercoverAlien

galaxy1 said:


> classic piece of acid techno that i bought years ago and found recently on yt (my copy is buried in a crate in the loft)


Thats cool man i liked that one, do you have that on vinyl?


----------



## renegade disaster

UndercoverAlien said:


> Thats cool man i liked that one, do you have that on vinyl?


yea, i bought it about 10 years back, listening to it has sort of made me want to get a pair of decks and do some bedroom mixes again! wish i hadnt sold my old ones


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Brit90

I absolutely love this guy's voice. He reminds me so much of a softer version of a Ray LaMontagne.


----------



## cmr




----------



## pita




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Frequency

Most of Dios discography.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## dullard

Thoroughly enjoying Aoi No Ue by Joji Yuasa

Edit: I am on my first ever listen of the album Regret is an Inevitable Consequence of Life by Ricaine. Out of the Empty Quarter is playing and this is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## quiet0lady

LostPancake said:


>



powerful stuff


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amanda123

I've always thought this was an awesome song.
Now I'm all nostalgic :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Batz on my mama - Taylor Made


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Atticus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

LostPancake said:


>


"Here's a little story to bring a tear to ya eye, I was shoppin' for a wetsuit to scooba-dive, but all the wetsuits were too big around the thighs, and the shop assistant suggests I try a ladies size!"


----------



## utopian_grrl

Great song choice Toad Licker! But, I seriously can't get "Soft As Chalk" out of my mind. And "lawlessness" keeps popping up at random moments. Not sure if I prefer the live version...favorite song of 2010 so far.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Amanda123 said:


> I've always thought this was an awesome song.
> Now I'm all nostalgic :|


Siiiiiiick.


----------



## flyinginside

"Dominion" by a band called Royal Family and the Poor.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## cpz08

*1. Buffalo Tom -"Late At Night"*

*2. La Roux -"Bullet proof" *


----------



## electrocutee




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## AussiePea

^^ oh I do like that.

This guys voice is so amazing:


----------



## Hello22

This song is stuck in me head! But very catchy and it reminds me of going on a sun holiday:


----------



## scintilla




----------



## MindOverMood

Big tune


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I just want a lover like any other
What do I get
I only want a friend who will stay to the end
What do I get


----------



## Amanda123

prudence said:


>


I like this a lot..


----------



## EscapeReality

i cant really say it now but im listening to baby its you by the beatles, they make me feel so so much better than normal, i used to listen to all of their songs every single day or so but i got more into zeppelin, but the song im digging right now i have a few but i guess it would be babe im gonna leave you by led zeppelin.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## papaSmurf

I've been listening to Ponytail quite a lot lately. It's infectious stuff.

http://www.myspace.com/ponytailtunes


----------



## miminka

*Florescent Grey*- Deerhunter (Jay Reatard Cover) I've just been playing this on repeat. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Deathinmusic

:heart


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Deathinmusic

It sounds to me like the Abbey Road studio is as good as the legendary name and hype suggests. I love this.


----------



## sprinter

I like her voice nice vibrato...


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## LostPancake

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Great song!

I just want a lover like any other
What do I get
I only want a friend who will stay to the end
What do I get

I'm in distress I need a caress
What do I get
I'm not on the make I just need a break
What do I get

I only get sleepless nights
Alone here in my half-empty bed
For you things seem to turn out right
I wish they'd only happen to me instead

Well let me tell you now
I get no love
I get no sleep at nights
I get nothing that's nice
I get nothing at all
At all, at all, at all
At all, at all, at all
Cos I don't get you

---

It reminded me of this from 1981 that got played on early MTV. I was too young to get the subtext, lol.






I'm the shy boy
You're the coy boy
And you know we're
Homosapien too

I'm the cruiser
You're the loser
Me and you sir
Homosapien too

Homosuperior
In my interior
But from the skin out
I'm Homosapien too

And you're Homosapien too
And I'm Homosapien like you
And we're Homosapien too

And I think of your eyes in the dark and I see the star
And I look to the light and I might wonder right where you are
All the gods in the sky way up high see the earth spinning 'round
But the sun and the moon and the stars are so far from the ground

And the worlds built of age are a stage where we act out our lives
And the words in the script seem to fit 'cept we have some surprise
I just want this to last or my future is past and all gone
And if this is the case then I'll lose in life's race from now on

And I just hope and pray that the day of our love is at hand
You and I, me and you, we will be one from two, understand?
And the world is so wrong that I hope that we'll be strong enough
For we are on our own and the only thing known is our love

I don't wanna classify you like an animal in the zoo
But it seems good to me to know that you're Homosapien too


----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## CandySays

Nirvana - About A Girl


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## bowlingpins

Train - Hey soul sister

It is a song I heard on radio that i fell in love with (I listen to radio mostly so I don't have any great discerning taste in music heheh). It is upbeat and has a catchy tune.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Weird Fishes/Arpeggi- Radiohead


----------



## papaSmurf

I've got two today:

J Dilla x Michael Jackson - "Player Has Butterflies" http://www.rappcats.com/xxx/diljackson-playerhasbutterflies.mp3

Blue Hawaii - "Belize" http://gvsbchris.com/05 Belize.mp3


----------



## CopadoMexicano

used to be my girl - Brian Mcknight


----------



## cmr




----------



## blair




----------



## UndercoverAlien

Jammon :boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam

kid cudi - the prayer


----------



## cmr

Oh man, this song is so hauntingly beautiful! Shivers! :heart:heart


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Toad Licker

Good old song I've been playing a lot lately.


----------



## Amanda123

This song is magical.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## AliBaba

Good choice lonelygirl88. The guitar solo at 1:26 is gold!!


----------



## Green Eyes

I really love this song. It's so beautiful and I can relate to it so much.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam

i'm in a strange mood today... all i'm listening to is this and More Than a Feeling by Boston.


----------



## miminka

This band is pretty unoriginal but a couple of songs off Gorilla Manor are worthwhile.


----------



## uffie

This song is so beautiful


----------



## AliBaba




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

prudence said:


> Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps


good album that one , "man next door" was always the favourite one of mine






really like the dennis brown version too


----------



## Amanda123

Amazing track, puts me in a zone.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

remix ^


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cmr




----------



## miminka




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## OneTimed

eyeguess said:


>


Great song. At the beginning I always think he's saying "I owe you, a doughnut." :teeth

This song is great if you're into post-rock/instrumental/classical music. Very relaxing:


----------



## eyeguess

hahaha great now I'm going to hear that every time I listen to the song!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

what about us - Brandy


----------



## Mc Borg

A perfect song.


----------



## yumeiro

Green Eyes said:


> I really love this song. It's so beautiful and I can relate to it so much.


Wow, I'm loving this one, sooo pretty <3 Thank you so much~
I can relate to it too >__< sadly


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## MCPRoach

<3


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hiimnotcool

Happy Summer feeling music!


----------



## Jurexic5

hiimnotcool said:


> Happy Summer feeling music!


Word! I love that band.


----------



## AussiePea

I think I am in love.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood

The chorus is stuck in my head


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Mc Borg

I learned how to play this on organ today. =P


----------



## scintilla




----------



## renegade disaster

prudence said:


> love this.
> 
> Genesis - Land of Confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have posted their original video, but to be honest.. it scares the **** out of me.


yea its kind of freaky. spitting image puppetry was a bit of an odd thing ,infact a lot of 80's music vids seem to have more of the creepy factor about them, todays vids seem quite tame in comparison?
peter gabriel's sledgehammer was another one of those vids which disturbed me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## ardrum

Can I list two?






and


----------



## shadowmask

I can't believe I haven't heard this until today. Maybe my new favorite song EVAR?


----------



## estse




----------



## miminka

KumagoroBeam said:


> I was Born (A Unicorn)- The Unicorns


I went through a Unicorns phase last summer. Too bad everyone is catching on to them long after they broke up. I think that song was used in a Crayola commercial.






Pretty much the discography of My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## Pocketfox

"When You Sleep" is one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Will1




----------



## LostPancake

Sparks - Those Mysteries

I wish there was a better video, with better audio. I haven't heard the album version yet.






Why is there time
Why is there space
Why are there dogs and cats and trees and the human race
And why am I here and not over there
And why are there nuns
And why do they pray
And where do we go when we pass away
And why when I ask my dad does he say
Go ask your mom or just go away
And OK, I'll go away, but they won't go away

Those mysteries
Tomorrow I'll find out all I should know
Those mysteries
I don't even know what I don't even know
Those mysteries
They're hanging around and around and around around

Why is there you
Why is there me
Why does my mother kiss my father occasionally
And why am I sore whenever I'm hit
And why is there France
And why is there Spain
And why am I here and why is there rain
And why when I ask my dad does he say
Go ask your mom or just go away
And OK, I'll go away, but they won't go away

Why is there time
Why is there space
Why is there you
Why is there me


----------



## successful

curren$y-in the sun /so high


----------



## JimmyVeer

been listening to this album and this song nonstop


----------



## KumagoroBeam

AudreyHepburn said:


> I went through a Unicorns phase last summer. Too bad everyone is catching on to them long after they broke up. I think that song was used in a Crayola commercial.


Yeah... Almost every band I like already split up before I started listening to them :/


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## kos




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## CopadoMexicano

sexy chick - David Guetta


----------



## JEmerson




----------



## erasercrumbs

1:30-2:05

RARRRGH.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 For 1 - Go On & Get Down!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Lou Reed - Riptide 

Perfect song when it's raining.


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Emptyheart

Skyway avenue- we the kings


----------



## flapjacker




----------



## KillAniDeer




----------



## AussiePea

My sister singing in her comp!!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Rude Boy by Rihanna lol. Not too fond of this song when i first heard it but it has grown on me lately.


----------



## estse




----------



## Cleary




----------



## LostPancake

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Red over White

A trippy song with a surreal video


----------



## laura024

Ospi said:


> My sister singing in her comp!!!!


Wow, she's great!!


----------



## bezoomny

Don't judge.


----------



## miminka

^...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KumagoroBeam

T_T


----------



## GUESS WHO




----------



## GUESS WHO

^ ooops:blush


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^


GUESS WHO said:


>


----------



## GUESS WHO

fingers crossed


----------



## MCPRoach

*Dances*


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## CopadoMexicano

One Call Away - Chingy


----------



## successful




----------



## Chrysalii

We'll see how long this stays up.
A song that was just officially released today (though many places had it to download last night)

Rush - "Caravan"





(I wonder how long this will stay up)


----------



## Mc Borg

prudence said:


>


Patton is going to have an album coming out with Doseone and Tunde Adebimpe. Their group is called the Nevermen. Just thought I'd mention it, as I'm really stoked for it. lol =P


----------



## lonelygirl88

heard this for the first time tonight...


----------



## Colhad75

Porcelain - Moby


----------



## Your Crazy

The song just randomly popped in my head and I had to heard it. Plus cookie monster is awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

lonelygirl88 said:


> heard this for the first time tonight...


 Every time I think of Paramore now, I keep seeing Haley's nude picture that was leaked on her twitter a couple of days ago.


----------



## lonelygirl88

MindOverMood said:


> Every time I think of Paramore now, I keep seeing Haley's nude picture that was leaked on her twitter a couple of days ago.


wow- didn't know that.


----------



## renegade disaster

have a list as long as my arm of techno I need to buy including this monster. the guy with the bread has some good balancing skills! 






luke slater as planetary assault systems - mark me


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## GnR




----------



## scintilla




----------



## bezoomny

part 2
part 3
part 4
part 5


----------



## papaSmurf

Blu said:


> Great song. Thanks for posting this.


This is Mi Ami, yes?


----------



## lonelygirl88

too bad if u posted the other version already.


----------



## notcoolzeus

I hardly listen to new music because all the bands I like seem to keep getting worse and worse. I guess I'll go with Brand New-the quiet things that no one ever knows because it's my favorite song and it literally never gets old.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Miss Meggie

My best friend introduced me to Mika. I absolutely love him.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Amanda123

I love the lion king soundtrack so much, it makes me miss my childhood.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Miles Davis - Spanish Key


----------



## AliBaba

Canadian Brotha said:


> Miles Davis - Spanish Key


Sweeeeet.....I actually just listened to the whole 18 minutes.






A Parade era bside/outtake.....some nice guitar playing.


----------



## uffie




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Green Eyes




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## NotRealName

Took a break from metal and went back in time, ahh the 90's!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AliBaba said:


> Sweeeeet.....I actually just listened to the whole 18 minutes.


I had been listening to In A Silent Way & finally decided to look up *****es Brew since I read it was a continuation of his psychedelic jams, I'm totally impressed. The other songs build up & down in terms of tempo but Spanish Key just goes from the off & as such is my favorite of them right now


----------



## cat ostroffick




----------



## UndercoverAlien

new chemical brothers single, album drops 6/14


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ thank you for sharing. I love that type of music. I am listening to it now- very relaxing.


----------



## stilllost

kinda kool..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's been a while since I was so obsessed with this song but just today it came on in one of my playlists and I realised just how ****in 'Viking' it truly is. Honestly, out of all their songs, this would have to be the best for me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Toad Licker said:


>


That's some good stuff.


----------



## scintilla

Always relevant


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## renegade disaster

Danny wolfers reworking of the music from the video game shinobi


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs

An immensely creative, underrated band.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## lonelyjew

Almost got into a car accident running a red light, I got so lost in this song


----------



## EsotericOne

Fawni - "Serious (Soul Junkie Remix Radio Edit)"

and

Nero - "Innocence"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

someone shared this version with me. I fell in love with it immediately.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## KumagoroBeam

perfect.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## papaSmurf

Oh man, this one is addictive. Give it a minute to sink in.

http://gvsbchris.com/Rise Up Careful.mp3


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ Random: I like your status.


----------



## GnR




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ 


great song


----------



## GnR

^Yep. Feels a bit too much like my life though.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## LostPancake

What? It's 2am?? How did that happen?

A favorite Bach piece - my mom used to play it when I was little.


----------



## cmr

:nw


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## estse




----------



## MindOverMood

Love it when the beat comes in


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## LostPancake

Thomas Paine said:


>


Great song and video.


----------



## coeur_brise

donne vedete s'io l'ho nel cor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

GnR said:


>


I've not listened to that album as yet but I love that song & thought the version was pretty cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

simply beautiful


----------



## Emptyheart

<3


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thomas Paine




----------



## Lensa




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Cleary




----------



## bezoomny

For some reason I latched onto the Manic Street Preachers in high school. Nostalgic.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## LostPancake

They both have a crush on this woman with an epileptic dog, and are trying to impress her. But it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## tutliputli

From what I've been told this song has been really overplayed but I only heard it for the first time a few days ago. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Mr Self Destruct said:


> really digging the whole album right now


woah...


----------



## GnR




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## UncertainMuffin

Rush Minute by Massive Attack  So hypnotic.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## mcmuffinme

prudence said:


>


Ha, I love this song. I didn't think anyone else really knew of it. Right on!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf

Seriously guys, this song:

http://weeklytapedeck.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/marathon.mp3


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amanda123

lmao, catchy.


----------



## Ehm




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## cmr




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## PickaxeMellie

I like these music threads. And food threads. It's like my two passions, y'know.

I'm really digging Alien Sex Fiend's "E.S.T.(Trip to the Moon)"






But this will change tomorrow. Don't worry, I won't update you.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Yup, I just found one of my new favorite bands! =D






So perfect. Aghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Amanda123

<333


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Assemblage 23 - "Angels & Demons"


----------



## KumagoroBeam

this is the only version available on youtube... i like the original version from the 'capsule soup' ep more.


----------



## BetaBoy90

This song gets me pretty hard......


----------



## BetaBoy90

This is the song makes me happy so I want to pass it along


----------



## LostPancake

Bach Goldberg 26


----------



## miminka

Thanks to the above ^


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Emptyheart

I wanna be a Billionair...so freaking bad..=P


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Polar




----------



## Toad Licker

Bedroom Eyes - Laura Veirs


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Jaz

Right now I'm really loving Just like you by Three Day's Grace 
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04fQTmvFfGo


----------



## scintilla




----------



## oohsandaahs




----------



## melissa75

I love Alicia Keys and have been listening to her today...


----------



## melissa75

And, this one. I know it's so overplayed, but I still love it...


----------



## MindOverMood

&


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## BetaBoy90

Ignore ****ty *** video


----------



## Keith




----------



## Emptyheart

Hahahah


----------



## KumagoroBeam

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

@KumagoroBeam - It's funny, I watched "The Limits Of Control" this afternoon I just posted a aong from the soundtrack before I checked what everyone else was into the is first song above mine which is yours is also from that soundtrack


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Emptyheart

My favorite Arabic song


----------



## Aloysius

The Stanfields o/


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Mumble

Miami - Will Smith even though its old. Never been to Miami before but this song makes me wanna go there.
Edit: I'm listening to it right now


----------



## estse




----------



## Miss Meggie




----------



## badjoke

not sure how to post it as a video...

It's Still A Love Song by Jean Grae


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## UndercoverAlien

__
https://soundcloud.com/bassnectar%2Fbassnectar-magical-world


----------



## SADgirl

I cant stand it by nevershoutnever its just so damn cute


----------



## cmr

I love singing this at church. :boogie


----------



## miminka

This entire album:



There's something so hauntingly timeless about it. The first time I heard the song Something Higher, I thought it was some 1950's basement recording. I was shocked to learn it came out in 2009.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mercurochrome said:


>


Cool song, I'll have to check out more


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## bowlingpins

the world cup song .. "Wavin Flag"
Is anyone tired of it yet ?  Not me.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

Your Love - Nicki Minaj​


----------



## estse




----------



## Emptyheart

We're waiting for you in STL!


----------



## SpunUndone

^ Cool song. Never heard it before.


----------



## SpunUndone

Really digging Morgan Page today.


----------



## SpunUndone

Admit it. You all secretly still wear your pants backwards and jump around to this song.


----------



## Amanda123

I have this on replay.


----------



## estse




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## MindOverMood

& more Collie xD


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Cleary

Mercurochrome said:


>


This is so good.


----------



## Pocketfox

Can't stop humming it. Beautiful.


----------



## WakaxWaka

*Eminem - Not Afraid.*


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## renegade disaster

can't find youtube audio of the track , the title song from modeselektors album "happy birthday"


----------



## renegade disaster

BetaBoy90 said:


>


great song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

lou <3
the whole 'songs for drella' album is lovely.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## tutliputli

Beautiful :heart


----------



## PickaxeMellie




----------



## Deathinmusic

One of my favorite songs ever. Everything is perfect. :heart:heart:heart


----------



## HipHopHead

I sometimes get lost in this song, the beat eases my mind for 5 minutes


----------



## HTF




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sensual Seduction - Snoop Dogg


----------



## matty




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kos

Hello, Kanye. Goodbye, rest of rap.

Kanye's right: No one man should have all this power. This is a mean, arrogant, King Crimson-sampling beat (that sounds like nothing I've ever heard from 'Ye) with a dollop of introspection and a helping of greatness. Kanye's the 'Ye of old plus the 'Ye of new here, rapping about broken systems and Mongolian furs and ultimately sneering at everyone less gifted than he is.

Maybe he should be. Listen to something this gloriously, thoroughly realized, and you might wonder why you listen to anything else.






I'm livin' in the 21st century
Doin' something mean to it
Do it better than anybody you ever seen do it
Screams from the haters, got a nice ring to it
I guess every superhero need his theme music
No one man should have all that power
The clock's tickin', I just count the hours
Stop trippin', I'm trippin' off the power
(21st century schizoid man)

The system broken, the schools closed, the prisons open
We ain't got nothin' to lose, ma'****a, we rollin'
Huh? Ma'****a, we rollin'
With some light-skinned girls and some Kelly Rowlands
In this white man's world, we the ones chosen
So goodnight, cruel world, I see you in the mornin'
Huh? I see you in the mornin'
This is way too much, I need a moment
No one man should have all that power
The clock's tickin', I just count the hours
Stop trippin', I'm trippin' off the power
'Til then, **** that, the world's ours

And then they (Go)
And then they
And then they (Go)
And then they
And then they (Go)
And then they (21st century schizoid man)

**** SNL and the whole cast
Tell 'em Yeezy said they can kiss my whole ***
More specifically, they can kiss my *******
I'm an *******? You ****** got _jokes_
You short-minded ******' thoughts is Napoleon
My furs is Mongolian, my ice brought the goalies in
Now I embody every characteristic of the egotistic
He know, he so, ****in' gifted
I just needed time alone, with my own thoughts
Got treasures in my mind but couldn't open up my own vault
My childlike creativity, purity and honesty
Is honestly being prodded by these grown thoughts
Reality is catchin' up with me
Takin' my inner child, I'm fighting for it, custody
With these responsibilities that they entrusted me
As I look down at my dia-mond-encrusted piece
Thinkin, no one man should have all that power
The clock's tickin', I just count the hours
Stop trippin', I'm trippin' off the powder
'Til then, **** that, the world's ours

And then they (Go)
And then they
And then they (Go)
And then they
And then they (Go)
And then they (21st century schizoid man)

Holy, powers, Austin, Powers
Lost in translation with a whole ****in' nation
They say I was the obamanation (abomination) of Obama's nation
Well, that's a pretty bad way to start the conversation
At the end of day, goddammit, I'm killin' this ****
I know damn well y'all feelin' this ****
I don't need yo' *****, *****, I'm on my own dick
I ain't gotta power trip, who you goin' home with?
How 'Ye doin'? I'm survivin'
I was drinkin' earlier, now I'm drivin'
Where the bad *****es, huh? Where ya hidin'?
I got the power, make yo' life so excitin' (So excitin')

Now this would be a beautiful death
I'm jumpin' out the window
I'm lettin' everything go
I'm lettin' everything go
N-now-now this would be a beautiful death
I'm jumpin' out the window
I'm lettin' everything go
I'm lettin' everything go
Now this would be a beautiful death
I'm jumpin' out the window
I'm lettin' everything go
I'm lettin' everything go
You got the power to let power go


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vine_of_Sodom




----------



## Shauna The Dead

Soilwork- Exile
Periphery- Icarus Lives!


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## actionman

If only​


----------



## estse




----------



## brokensaint




----------



## estse




----------



## Amanda123

Whoa.


----------



## MindOverMood

Going old school with this one, I think this might of been my first tape I owned lol


----------



## SpunUndone

Amanda123 said:


> Whoa.


That's amazing.


----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Cleary




----------



## Kaine




----------



## defoe




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## JEmerson

defoe said:


>


:lol I couldn't believe it when I heard James Corden was singing on the England World Cup theme. It's good though!


----------



## JEmerson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Emptyheart

=(


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## BeNice




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Mc Borg

I'm in love with this song.


----------



## veron




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Amanda123

prudence said:


> :heart


So amazingly good.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*happy*


----------



## Belshazzar

I've noticed recently that this song is playing in libraries and study halls all the time. Also, most webpages have this song on loop as background music. Conspiracy? I think so.


----------



## gaTess

Techno anyone?


----------



## GnR




----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SpunUndone

lol ops


----------



## estse

Belshazzar said:


> I've noticed recently that this song is playing in libraries and study halls all the time. Also, most webpages have this song on loop as background music. Conspiracy? I think so.


I covered this song at an open mike night. People threw potatoes at me.


----------



## estse




----------



## UndercoverAlien

been a while since i heard this tune


----------



## estse




----------



## estse

^Guitar Trio saved my life!


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


>


This. Has a very powerful ending. I keep fast forwarding the sleepy beginning.


----------



## JEmerson

Really funny song and video. And catchy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## actionman

​


----------



## actionman

One of the best songs ever ​


----------



## Belshazzar

Mercurochrome said:


> I covered this song at an open mike night. People threw potatoes at me.


That's all they threw? They obviously wanted more -- maybe you could have done Water Walk as an encore.


----------



## SpunUndone

This is weird. Wonder why I'm missing my ex again.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

....That`s a good song.

[YOUTUBEzRIbf6JqkNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kos




----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> This. Has a very powerful ending. I keep fast forwarding the sleepy beginning.


Pshhhhhhh the sleepy beginning is the best part!


----------



## TheCanadian1

*Space Bound by Eminem*






Nobody knows me im cold
Walk down this road all alone
Its noones fault but my own
Its the path ive chosen to go
Frozen as snow I show no emotion whatsoever so
Don't ask me why I have no love for these mu'f***in hos
Bloodsuckin' suckubusses what the f*** is up with this
Ive tried in this department but I aint had no luck with this
Its sucks but its exactly what I thought it would be
Like tryin to start over
I gotta hole in my heart im some kind of emotional roller-coaster
Somethin I wont go on til you toy with my emotion so its over
Its like an explosion everytime I hold ya wasnt jokin when I told ya
Ya take my breathe away
Your a supernova...


----------



## Cedilla

This.






And this.






I think The Fall of Troy has ruined music for me. Every since I started listening to them I have found nothing else I like more. It kinda sucks now that I start to get bored listening to anything else.


----------



## MindOverMood

This has got to be up in my top 20 songs


----------



## rawrguy

I'm really diggin Purple Haze by Groove Armada right now :nw


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## notyourstar

This was the only non video I could find. Also I couldn't get it to embed properly.
"If Work Permits" - The Format


----------



## SpunUndone

I just like the lyrics.


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone

Dammit


----------



## SpunUndone

I can't stop listening to this crap. You really suck, Amanda! :mum


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam

"you laughed like a water mark"

i fall asleep to this


----------



## estse

^Great song, great album.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

One of the most beautiful songs ever


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## actionman

​


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## scintilla




----------



## BetaBoy90

My favourite Pumpkins song ever, I don't "dig" it as much now, but it's still nice to listen to


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Sabreth




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## renegade disaster

i'm digging this, its making me laugh.

(advanced warning it has some rude humour)


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## pollster




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## estse




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Kaine




----------



## SpunUndone

So cool. 8)


----------



## sprinter




----------



## renegade disaster

SpunUndone said:


> So cool. 8)


love this one ,my favourite song on the pf soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lonelygirl88

Rap usually sucks but this is a good song.
It's got a good beat.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

SpunUndone said:


> So cool. 8)


Awesome. That PF soundtrack is good stuff.






Maybe Mick's talking about a shy girl.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## low

I am not a robot - Marina and the diamonds.

Relate to it a lot.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## KumagoroBeam

story of my life.


----------



## GnR




----------



## sacred




----------



## GnR

Couple guitar jams...

I want that gold jacket.


----------



## opiate

Isis - So Did We


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## whiterabbit

This tune will not leave my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Joel




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## Cleary




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## CeilingStarer

Lucky by Radiohead


----------



## actionman

This is warming my soul at the mo​


----------



## kos




----------



## actionman

Natalie looks really hot here :b​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## actionman

Pretty much desrcibes my current pathetic existence ​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

One of my favourite acoustics ever.


----------



## actionman

This guy is made of pure awesomeness. Talent to burn ​


----------



## actionman

Best Sum41 song ever :kma​


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## pollster




----------



## miminka




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Blackroom - "Ecstasy"


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

What a cheesetastic song!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## HipHopHead

fukin' LOVE this song right now


----------



## layitontheline

wooooooo


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Deathinmusic

Love it so much...


----------



## LostPancake

Hatebeak - Bird Seeds of Vengeance

Nothing like a parrot squawking over metal riffs.

Thanks to, Neptunus, indirectly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## If Only




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## strawberryjulius

The wholeeeee new Amity album.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i feel﻿ like i'm disappearing
getting smaller every day


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## actionman

Pixie sings this very well ​


----------



## 2Talkative

Can't figure out embed lol...

Hayden - Bad As They Seem


----------



## actionman

​


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## actionman

Bob will never grow old on me ​


----------



## actionman

I think a lot of us will relate to these lyrics​


----------



## this portrait




----------



## UndercoverAlien

Aphex Twin FTW


----------



## Half_A_Person

Don't make fun of me--but I've been really into Miley Cyrus' new album.


----------



## Sabreth




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Leave the check before you are through
I've got nothing left to prove
If I die before I wake
Hope I don't come back the same


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Mike Posner - Cooler than me


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## estse




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ it's really depressing I know but _such _a classic.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## silentcliche

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ it's really depressing I know but _such _a classic.


I don't know but Elliott's music never bummed me out despite the depressing metaphors. Everything he did was hauntingly beautiful. He's easily my favourite artist.

As for the thread:


----------



## sacred




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## societe anonyme




----------



## Jessie203

Daddy Yankee songs..
Ella Me Levanto
Yo Voy
Gasolina.. I remember doing a dance to this in Grade 9 sad... lol


----------



## EunieLuv

Holler til you pass out by 3OH!3.


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## centrigal06




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## strawberryjulius

_Because Of The Shame _- Against Me!


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## scintilla




----------



## dullard

UndercoverAlien said:


> Aphex Twin FTW


Have you heard much by Seefeel? They make some amazing electronic music, it is easily some of my favourite music in that range of genres. Huge fan of the album CH-VOX, it is fantastic for most any type of travel.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## IntrovertOwl




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## actionman

One day i'll hold somebody in my arms to this :yes​


----------



## actionman

Amazingly powerful and talented voice ​


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Your Crazy

Amanda123 said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90

This song gets me pumped everytime I hear it!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## UndercoverAlien

TUNEEE!


----------



## poeticinjustice

Chemtrails- Beck


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Oh Boy - Cam'ron


----------



## renegade disaster

UndercoverAlien said:


> TUNEEE!


yea great stuff! has to go down as being one of the most strangely original and memorable titles i've heard for a song! love it!


----------



## silentcliche

I'm a smitten kitten :heart


----------



## successful




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## poke

Tool - Right in Two


----------



## Under17




----------



## scintilla

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


Wow, I'm glad they included the lyrics at the bottom of the screen because I don't think I would have been able to sing along without them :b
Welcome back btw!


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## ruxul

whatsername75 said:


> Wow, I'm glad they included the lyrics at the bottom of the screen because I don't think I would have been able to sing along without them :b


Haha I was thinking the same thing.

I like this song and I think the vid's kinda funny too.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## UndercoverAlien

galaxy1 said:


> yea great stuff! has to go down as being one of the most strangely original and memorable titles i've heard for a song! love it!


Thats exactly what I thought when I read it :rofl



poke said:


> Tool - Right in Two


Yes!


----------



## poke

Hooray more Tool fans!! . Tool is pretty much the greatest band EVER. :clap:clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Deathinmusic

I love this song so much. I was listening to this crying not too long ago.






Three years lost now with one phone call
But I can't stop you it's not my fault
Nothing I do is good enough
So this is over
This is over

And I am letting go of you
And everything we've been through
I am finally over you
So I am letting go of you

I'm letting go

It doesn't have to be this way
I wish that you had more faith in me
But if you can't trust me I can't stay
And this is over
This is over
Tonight

And I am letting go of you
And everything we've been through
I am finally over you
So I am letting go of you

And I seem to have lost a thousand pounds
And I feel like I am weightless
It seems like it's a long way down
But I feel like I can make it on my own

And I am letting go of you
And everything we've been through
I am finally over you
So I am letting go of you


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Your Crazy

Audible...orgasm.


----------



## cwpc

*Pennywise*

This is still one of my all time favorites


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Deathinmusic

This is damn excellent, lovely riffs, lovely melodies...


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline

^Nice song


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Go 2 minutes in & listen to the boys kill it


----------



## heartofchambers

lol I feel like an idiot not knowing how to post a youtube video but.....

"The Book of Right on" By Joanna Newsom


----------



## GnR




----------



## Cleary

The Shivers - Borderline 
http://new.music.yahoo.com/shivers/tracks/borderline--178957075

Everyone goes where they want
they don't need no excuse
I was lost in the maze
I was looking for you
I don't have no shame anymore
I want you


----------



## TimeisAllAround




----------



## SilentWitness

*Staind - Its Been A While*


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## tigerlilly

taking back sunday - twenty-twenty surgery


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## layitontheline

This song makes me wanna dance


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## GnR




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Thorsten

I am really into my UK old skool dance music stuff right now...


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Lasair

I have Dr Jones by Aqua in my head....where did that come from???

Dr Jones, Dr Jones calling Dr. Jones....Dr. Jones Dr. Jones wake up now, wake up now


----------



## moxosis

Now I can listen to this song.

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi (Metal Version)


----------



## layitontheline

Amazing


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shymtealhead

Funeral - "To Mourn is a Virtue"





EPIC song


----------



## SpunUndone

:yes


----------



## hiimnotcool




----------



## actionman

Like this​


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## actionman

Beautiful song in so many ways​


----------



## sprinter




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Good song.^

Still digging Starship...


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## actionman

^ Hee.Yeah tis a great song K..i could listen to it forever 






Really into this at the mo, too​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ sorry I deleted the post. I am really liking that song "The Sound of White". I love Neil Finn and Crowded House too. Especially Private Universe.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Amanda123

<3


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## catalinahx

Garbage - Bleed for me
Johnny Cash - You are my sunshine


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## GnR




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Garbage - "My Lover's Box"


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

Ne-Yo "Beautiful Monster"

Stupid question, but how do you embed your Youtube videos on here? I screwed it up.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Erizal




----------



## Amanda123

^^^ Nice.






x_x


----------



## Paper Samurai

A Great movie too


----------



## SpunUndone

Paper Samurai said:


> A Great movie too


+1


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## ruxul

Paper Samurai said:


> A Great movie too


I agree. Another song I loved from that movie:


----------



## ruxul

And on a separate note... Love this song


----------



## tigerlilly

january wedding, by the avett brothers.


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## xtina




----------



## SpunUndone

if != freedom then ****it()


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Paper Samurai

@Ruxul & Spun

I'm glad there's others here who also like Garden State 

I'm also digging this track - from the same artist in my previous post:


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam

don't judge me >_<


----------



## BetaBoy90

I love this thread


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## actionman

I love pixies voice..and she sings this very well ​


----------



## GnR

Original by Robert Johnson


----------



## actionman

Ha this is coooool ​


----------



## actionman

Im afraid i like this too ​


----------



## actionman




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## layitontheline

mmm


----------



## UndercoverAlien

^^^ classic do_obstep , depressing but so damn good :x


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## UndercoverAlien

Braindance


----------



## Sparky Wilson




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BetaBoy90

Favourite Sloan song


----------



## tigerlilly

isis - from sinking


----------



## tigerlilly




----------



## Deathinmusic

Hell yes! This is just what I need right now. It makes me feel so good. Like somebody grabbing me and shaking me, telling me to wake the hell up. (Meant to be played loud as hell)


----------



## shadowmask

Usually not my type of metal, but I really like this album.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## UndercoverAlien

lol...dub tee eff


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

^I love Imogen Heap.

Ashbury Heights - "Hope"


----------



## feels

Boards of Canada - 5:9:78





Panda Bear - Tomboy


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## layitontheline

Came on the radio and I'm digging it again. Woooo


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## stephmae




----------



## lonelygirl88

Heard this for the first time now. Much better than the other stuff Rihanna has been putting out recently.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

soaking my feet in ice water and listening to...


----------



## introvert33

animal - neon trees


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## feels




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## stooge




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## scintilla

Really starting to like this band...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

<3 this record


----------



## tigerlilly




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## actionman

​


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I think Congratulations is far superior to Oracular Spectacular. Don't know why some people don't like it.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## stranger25




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## KumagoroBeam

the outfits/hair/facial expressions in this video are ridiculous, but it's actually a beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I seriously can't stop listening to this song


----------



## rawrguy

Fun song:boogie:boogie


----------



## estse




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Too bad it's so damn short.


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## xymic

Wavin' Flag - K'naan 

Still can't get over the World Cup fever lol.


----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood

I can't stop listening to it now


----------



## melinawaugh

I have two favorites right now... Clayton Senne and Heavy Young Heathens... I found them on a blog that offered a free download. Really great songs..


----------



## If Only




----------



## whiterabbit

I love this man so ****ing much, and this is just an all-around fantastic video.


----------



## actionman

​


----------



## GnR




----------



## UndercoverAlien

I can't believe I never got into Gorillaz :doh, now im addicted


----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## MindOverMood

&


----------



## Omgblood

Koan Sound -﻿ Mafia

dubstep


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ Sia is great. Have not heard that song before though- ty.


----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## actionman

This is such a kick *** song. I love and live for music.​


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## layitontheline

^I love that song.






I need to watch Disturbing Behavior again.


----------



## tigerlilly

still breathing, by mayday parade.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## mrbojangles

BetaBoy90 said:


> Favourite Sloan song


good song, never heard of the band though.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Poor Bruce. I am obsessed.


----------



## thewall




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## actionman

I love it when he sneaks up behind her near the end and picks her up ​


----------



## GnR




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

So sue me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## scintilla




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## layitontheline

Happyyyyyy woooo


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> [MEDIA=youtube]P5TNK-TvIcI[/MEDIA...EDIA]
> Brings back so many good ol' memories.


----------



## actionman

​


----------



## ruxul




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> Joe Satriani would like to have a talk with you :b
> 
> By the way, Coldplay > ALL 8)


LOL! Eh, just for fun...






Yeah, well, I still like the Coldplay one. :boogie


----------



## LostPancake

I'm so behind the times - I never owned this record until my brother sent me a copy this year. A friend had it in 5th grade and we listened to it at his house a few times. But I don't remember this song on it, and can't remember if they screwed up the tracks for the American release like they did for the other early albums. Anyway, it's sooo good. Rubber Soul also (the British version).


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## ruxul




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## bazinga




----------



## ruxul

Ive always really liked this song, Danger Mouse did a good job mashing this one up


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## whiterabbit

I really want the video for this. It exists but they're keeping it from me.


----------



## whiterabbit

Also, my favourite Robert Johnson song.


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## melissa75

This song makes me so happy.


----------



## miminka




----------



## scintilla

like the song, *hate* the video


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Misanthropic

Don't fear the reaper-Blue Oyster Cult

Staring through my rear view nu mixx klazzics remix-Tupac

Lost Souls-Tupac

In the Air Tonight-Phil Collins

Everywhere I Go-Lissie

No, I Don't Remember-Anna Ternheim

Eden-Hooverphonic

Imee ooi-heart sutra

Peter Kater (?)-Ocean of long life

Chenrezi-Choying Drolma

Tomorrow-Salif Keita

Return to innocence lost-Enigma

Enya-On Your Shore

Ghetto Jiggy-Lost Boyz

etc.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

is there a cure for the blues? :rain


----------



## innocuous

Anything Cap'n Jazz man, so gooood. Particularly We Are Scientists! though.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## jlotz123

This song powers me up.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## layitontheline

So many roads...


----------



## innocuous

Did the rock go to culinary school? by My Head in Clouds, impossibly good.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

aKido - "Radium Girls"


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

Crowded House - "Twice if you're lucky"


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood

2001..I remember this on Rap City Tha Basement on BET.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Lachlan

All along the watchtower - Hendrix


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LostPancake

Darn, another song without a video on YouTube. I need to try making a video. 

The Church - Reprieve

I couldn't see a way out
You showed me I was wrong
When you sleep
You never know the vigil I keep
To watch you sleep
Peaceful like the Buddha
You're miles deep
When you smile
It makes the whole damn thing worthwhile


----------



## Deathinmusic

Lovely song


----------



## Manfi

http://www.bia2.com/mp3/mp3_player.php?id=488


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Cleary




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## estse




----------



## GnR




----------



## silentcliche

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Favourited. Damn, she's talented. And the fact that she's smoking hot is icing on the cake.


----------



## Kwinnky

I have three songs I'm been listening to so much I can hear them in my head just by mentioning them:














Physical Graffiti is one of the best albums of all time. Of. All. Time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## KumagoroBeam

i made this video myself, because the studio version of the song wasn't on youtube. that's how bored i was today.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Animal I have become by Three Days grace is epic^^


----------



## refined_rascal

Starless (and bible black) - King Crimson


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I will always love this song. It's turned as high as it will go. The original video takes away from the song, so this is much better.


----------



## Squid24




----------



## Mr_nobody

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Is that the actual video for the song? I wonder if that was created or at least directed by Terry Gilliam because it seems very Python-like. It's a really good song, too.

As for me, "Earth Heals Herself" by Buckethead:


----------



## shale




----------



## feels




----------



## LostPancake

This song was running through my head today.

The recording and production is beautiful.


----------



## LostPancake

irishK said:


> I will always love this song. It's turned as high as it will go. The original video takes away from the song, so this is much better.


Great song!

"if you only run for cover, it's just a waste of time"

:yes


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Don't care what they may say 
We got that attitude

Don't care what you may do 
We got that attitude

Hey we got that Positive Mental Attitude


----------



## Deathinmusic

Just beautiful


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## scintilla




----------



## thewall

I feel this so much. goddamnit


----------



## zookeeper

Every time this pops up on my ipod I have to listen to it about 5-6 times.

Beautiful.


----------



## asdlkm

Really, really digging this


----------



## Ambivert

Can't...stop...watching...

WHY.GOD.WHY.






*blows face off with shotgun*


----------



## Toad Licker

Cyndi Lauper, off her new cd singing the blues with B.B. King


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## estse

Layers groovy at 1:54 and 2:23


----------



## Miss Meggie

Unfortunately, my chef is obsessed with Lady Gaga. 
Even more unfortunately, I can't seem to find anything to dislike about this song...


----------



## Miss Meggie

anymouse said:


> ^ in that shot, above, i believe they did something in the live video to thin her.. can it be possible for her to be that thin there?


I think they did something too. Her spine is also super-bumpy. I mean, I'm _really_ small, and I don't think my waist looks that thin. Also, if you watch the video, you can see other shots where she has very little clothing around her midsection and it doesn't look that thin.


----------



## Manfi

I love the beat in this song


----------



## EmptyRoom

Radiohead - No Surprises
Ah....


----------



## strawberryjulius

Well, duh..


----------



## KumagoroBeam

:boogie


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BetaBoy90

I love the Strokes!!!!!!!!:teeth


----------



## UndercoverAlien

:bash


----------



## Deathinmusic

Goo Goo Dolls - Long Way Down






:heart I love this song to death! :heart

(There's nothing rare about it, I have no idea what the video is talking about lol)


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

I'm addicted.


----------



## mrbojangles

Deathinmusic said:


> Lovely song


i LOVE!!! this song


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


>


----------



## SilentOrchestra




----------



## UndercoverAlien

:love


----------



## LostPancake

"Global live streaming on YouTube/VEVO of Arcade Fire's Madison Square Garden show in New York - *August﻿ 5th*, 2010 at 10PM ET / 7PM PT over at the ArcadeFireVEVO channel. The song in the trailer is called Rococo and can be found on Arcade Fire's new album The Suburbs which is out in the US and Canada on August 3rd."

Tomorrow night! :boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## BetaBoy90

/thanks AudreyHepburn


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## shale




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

:heart

Going to wake up to this every morning.


----------



## lonelygirl88

MindOverMood said:


>


ty for posting this. Most of Eminem's new stuff has not been good. I like this one though.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Ahh Crystal Method; perfect for when you're up or down :evil


----------



## Manfi

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## creativedissent




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Infexxion




----------



## scintilla




----------



## shale

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Cool song. I'm starting to notice that I really seem to like your music.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## estse




----------



## Joel




----------



## MindOverMood

lonelygirl88 said:


> ty for posting this. Most of Eminem's new stuff has not been good. I like this one though.


Haven't heard a lot off his new album, just that new one with Rhianna. I heard this song in the background of some video and then had to download it because it was pretty good


----------



## christacat

Cold War-Janelle Monae


----------



## Jnmcda0

I saw Heart in concert in Columbus last night and I am amazed by the performance of "Alone". Here is the performance from their previous concert two nights before. It is amazing that Ann Wilson can still sing this well at 60 years old.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

shale said:


> Cool song. I'm starting to notice that I really seem to like your music.


:yay


----------



## Manfi

AHHAHAH


----------



## MkMiku

Lol, that's one of the craziest things I've seen.


----------



## If Only




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Deathinmusic

Beautiful enough to make me cry and energetic enough to make me go crazy (although probably not as crazy as that ****ing awesome keyboardist! check it out lol)






the crowds roll by
and im falling in
everyone's invicible
but its just pretend

and we all freaked out
what a shame
when only tears
know how
to remind us we all break the same

we all break the same
and we all break the same

and everything we've built
could be our demise
it's the sticks and stones
that wear us down
that often save our lives

the different stars tonight
will somehow fade the same
and all the tears we cry
tell us we're made the same
and when we fall aside
let's hope we fall in place
we built our different lives
but they all break the same

oh different worlds
and different hearts
and different souls
and different parts

and we all
we all break the same


----------



## estse




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Witan




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## lazy calm

holy FUUUUUU


----------



## OptimistiCynic2

I can't figure out how to get the youtube vid embedded but the song im hooked on right now is Damn Regret by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

If Only said:


>





lonelygirl88 said:


>


Nice...

slither - Velvet Revolver


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Jnmcda0

OptimistiCynic2 said:


> I can't figure out how to get the youtube vid embedded but the song im hooked on right now is Damn Regret by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I have been on a Mutemath binge recently, I am now a huge fan of them. This song is pure brilliance... They also might be the only band to make the KEYTAR a cool instrument. :lol


----------



## UndercoverAlien

gets me hyped! :banana


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## mooncake




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Chairman Dan

Serena Ryder - Weak in the Knees


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I can listen to this over and over and over...



Your Crazy said:


>


The *BEST* song, of course, is the main theme. 



prudence said:


> I don't know what more to ask for..
> I was given just one weeeeeeeeissssh


I LOVE this song, and the video!!


----------



## carefree

I haven't heard this song in a long while but just listened to it again and fell back in crazy obsessive love with it..

Kingfish pies by midlake!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## ORly




----------



## feels

Want the DVD so bad!


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Arisa1536

*Spooky song CUTE*





*Yes I am nuts* 





*I am gaga for gaga basically* 

*I dreamed a dream*




It is for the *GLEE *fans and its my favorite duet on the show, plus i love the song :yes:yes


----------



## Troglodyte

Arisa1536 said:


> *Yes I am nuts*
> 
> Heh, nuts indeed (purely based on your musical taste though).
> 
> Favourite songs right now would be:
> 
> Apocalyptica - Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Stevens - Sad Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meets Body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the list could go on.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Lenny's best song, probably.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

so good
still gives me shivers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Country Grammar - Nelly


----------



## Reni

anything by janelle monae. she's my idol


----------



## kosherpiggy

<3333 
Boy George is _sooo _pretty


----------



## Arisa1536

*GNR are legends, well were anyway*

@ *Troglodyte* ha ha did u listen to the song by lazy town? hee hee its catchy



irishK said:


>


 :clap:clap
Axl rose FTW


----------



## Deathinmusic

Amazingness...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

*drool*


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Monster By Skillet


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

"Nobody Wants To" ~ Crowded House 

...because I can relate so well to the lyrics and it makes me cry but I also find it comforting......


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

makes me sad to see Shannon Hoon throughout the whole thing. Beautiful though. Powerful lyrics.






If we could see tomorrow
What of your plans
No one can live in sorrow
Ask all your friends
Times that you took in stride
They're back in demand
I was the one who's washing
Blood off your hands

Don't you cry tonight
I still love you baby
Don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry tonight

I know the things you wanted
They're not what you have
With all the people talkin' it's drivin' you mad
If I was standin' by you how would you feel
Knowing your love's decided
And all love is real

An don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry tonight

I thought I could live in your world
As years all went by
With all the voices I've heard
Something has died
And when you're in need of someone
My heart won't deny you
So many seem so lonely
With no one left to cry to baby

An don't you cry tonight
An don't you cry tonight
An don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry
Don't you ever cry
Don't you cry tonight


----------



## sprinter

Shy Talkers~ Now That It's Over


----------



## introvert33

Muse ~ Undisclosed Desires 





The Limousines ~ Internet Killed the Video Star (obviously a play on Video Killed the Radio Star)


----------



## Arisa1536

irishK said:


> makes me sad to see Shannon Hoon throughout the whole thing. Beautiful though. Powerful lyrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we could see tomorrow
> What of your plans
> No one can live in sorrow
> Ask all your friends
> Times that you took in stride
> They're back in demand
> I was the one who's washing
> Blood off your hands
> 
> Don't you cry tonight
> I still love you baby
> Don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry tonight
> 
> I know the things you wanted
> They're not what you have
> With all the people talkin' it's drivin' you mad
> If I was standin' by you how would you feel
> Knowing your love's decided
> And all love is real
> 
> An don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry tonight
> 
> I thought I could live in your world
> As years all went by
> With all the voices I've heard
> Something has died
> And when you're in need of someone
> My heart won't deny you
> So many seem so lonely
> With no one left to cry to baby
> 
> An don't you cry tonight
> An don't you cry tonight
> An don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry
> Don't you ever cry
> Don't you cry tonight


Love it, love all GNR's classic songs
Appetite for destruction, Use your illusion one and two and the spaghetti incident  *Back off ****** was gold 

*My michelle* would have to be my favorite song along with 
*Civil war*
"Whats so civil about war anyway?"

Right now the song i am digging is MJ's *You are not alone*
Not os much the video because i am not a lisa marie fan :mum but i love the lyrics even if Michael did not write them (R kelley did)




 :heart:heart


----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## KumagoroBeam

OMG I FINALLY FOUND THIS SONG T_T I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR MONTHS.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Damn I need this song to get me through this day


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Joel




----------



## renegade disaster

these two classic drum n bass tracks by dillinja


----------



## thewall




----------



## Arisa1536

lonelygirl88 said:


>


:clap:clap YAY:clap:clap

I have always thought this was their best song





Steven tyler is the man


----------



## kleewyck

_Brandi Carlile - Dreams_ (



)

Her voice, dear god her voice.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Southern Hospitality - Ludacris


----------



## littlemisshy

I probably sound daggy and old fashioned compared to all you young folk........but "To Her Door" by Paul Kelly


----------



## strawberryjulius

Prepare to be SHOCKED!











How dare I go outside of what I usually listen to, amirite?

Edit: got it working!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Crestfallen by Soilwork!! I am really relating to the lyrics right now.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I'm drinking dust 
With eyes of rust 
Tonight my tears might stain your wings 
So flutter home 
'Cause you're better off alone than with me 
So hide your face 
And tie your lace 
And butterflies across your cheek 
Forget how soon 
You'll become a fool for words when I speak

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

My hands are rough 
My fingers cold 
Your heart's so young and so naive 
To ever feel 
For a moment that I might let you believe...

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

And you don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

I'll tear your wings as I melt in your smile as I run all your
colors away

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

You don't want to know what I've lived 
Flutter girl 
Flutter girl


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## refined_rascal




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## shale




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## GnR




----------



## lonelysoul1980

The Roots f. John Legend - The Fire

So motivating.


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ good collaboration. I like that song.

Edit: Officially digging it. It's been on repeat.


----------



## Ironpain

You'll probably laugh but the song that really seems to pump me up and that stays in my head over and over again is California (The theme song from The OC) I'm also loving Aiming for the sun a beautiful song from Ryan Keen (was played on The Degrassi The Next Generation Season 10 Episode My body is a Cage part 1.


----------



## Dub16




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ nice



GnR said:


>


that is amazing.






good driving song


----------



## timetopretend

Empire of the Sun's "Standing on the Shore". Video embedding is disabled on youtube for this video. But heres the link:


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## nonamecomestomind

Somewhat fittingly...You Could Be Happy by Snow Patrol


----------



## apartment7




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## GnR




----------



## Cleary




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## bezoomny

The Grass Roots - "Midnight Confessions"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Hold On I'll Be Back For You It Wont Be Long
But For Now There's Something There That's Calling Me
So Take Me Down That Lonesome Road
Point Me East And Let Me Go
This Suitcase Weighs Me Down With Memories


----------



## LostPancake

"It's just the storm before the calm"


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LostPancake

whiterabbit said:


>


This is great! :yes


----------



## RJF

This is from a soundtrack, but I still love it:


----------



## LostPancake

^ Awesome

All through the day, I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
All I can hear, I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
Even those tears, I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
All through your life, I me mine


----------



## baseballdude

Primitive Radio Gods - Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money In My Hand


----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR

The video is distracting IMO. But this woman can belt it out and shred.


----------



## Richard Miles

such a pick me up song. releasing the inner child﻿ again!


----------



## Witan




----------



## JEmerson

I love this.


----------



## Paragon

The Scott Pilgrim soundtrack's pretty cool, wish i didnt have to wait another week to watch the film here.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

What goes around...Comes around - Justin Timberlake


----------



## IDB324




----------



## scintilla




----------



## GnR




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## thewall




----------



## carefree

slightly depressing but beautiful song...

Draw your Swords - Angus & Julia Stone

would have put a video on here...but not sure how to. I have done it before but today it doesnt want to work.


----------



## GnR

When you can't find the light
That got you through the cloudy days,
When the stars ain't shinin' bright,
You feel like you've lost your way,
When those candle lights of home,
Burn so very far away,
Well you got to let your soul shine,
Just like my daddy used to say.

He used to say soul shine,
It's better than sunshine,
It's better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Hey now people don't mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Got to let your soul shine,
Shine 'till the break of day.

I grew up thinkin' that I had it made,
Gonna make it on my own.
Life can take the strongest man,
Make him feel so alone.
Now and then I feel a cold wind,
Blowin' through my achin' bones,
I think back to what my daddy said,
He said "Boy, in the darkness before the dawn:"

Let your soul shine.
It's better than sunshine,
It's better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Yeah now people don't mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine,
Shine 'till the break of day.

Sometimes a man can feel this emptiness,
Like a woman has robbed him of his very soul.
A woman too, God knows, she can feel like this.
And when your little world seems cold,
You got to let your spirit take control.

Let you soul shine,
It's better than sunshine,
It's better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Lord now people don't mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine, Shine till the break of day.

Oh, it's better than sunshine,
It's better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain
Yeah now people don't mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine,
Shine 'till the break of day.


----------



## shymtealhead

Paradise Lost - "Breeding Fear"...I love the double bass kicking and the riff that goes along with it...pure metal awesomeness


----------



## Fireflylight

32 Flavors by Ani Difranco


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

who doesn't love a demented musician? It gets good at 2:30. Gosh.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## jimminy jillickers




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## kleewyck

Obsessing with all things Dragonette. Who knows *throws hands in air*

Okay Dalore


----------



## apartment7

Another Stars track:


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shadowmask

> who doesn't love a demented musician? It gets good at 2:30. Gosh.


Yep. I could listen to that soundtrack forever.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## GnR




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## GnR

Water skiing in ripped jeans and a cowboy hat. Badass.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## feels

Not at all what I was expecting...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

What used to be a house of cards
Has turned into a reservoir
Save the tears that were waterfalling
Let's go swim tonight, darling

And once outside the undertow
Just you and me, and nothing more
If not for love, I would be drowning
I've seen it work both ways

But I am up riding high amongst the waves

Where I can feel like I
Have a soul that has been saved
Where I can feel like I've
Put away my early grave

I gotta say it now
Better loud than too late

Remember back, the early days
When you were young, and less amazed
Suddenly the channel changed
The first time you saw blood

Cut to later, now you're strong
You've bled yourself, the wounds are gone
It's rare when there is nothing wrong
Survived and you're amongst the fittest

Love ain't love until you feel it
Up riding high amongst the waves

I can feel like I
Have a soul that has been saved
I can see the light
Coming through the clouds in rays

I gotta say it now
Better loud than too late
I gotta say it now
Better loud than too late

Hey...yeah...

Riding high amongst the waves
I can feel like I
Have a soul that has been saved
I can see the light
Coming through the clouds in rays

I gotta say it now
Better loud than too late

I gotta say it now
Better loud than too late

Say it now
Better loud than too late​​


----------



## Scrubnub

Very uplifting:


----------



## Joel




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shyguydan222




----------



## Toad Licker

Lovely christmas song.


----------



## EmptyRoom

The guitar is like a soothing melody for me


----------



## feels




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Tell Me Baby- Chili Peppers

I am on an Anthony Keidis trip atm. I am also reading his autobiography.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

2:13 Droooooppppppppppp :fall
an i moves moves like the coupe through traffic rush hour GT Bent' roof is absent


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## mbp86




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## LostPancake

^ 

more Siouxsie...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I have this song 'The Sails of Charon' stuck in my head courtesy of this amazing person :lol Man, I really have to learn it on guitar!

I am also playing 'The Titanic Overtue' on repeat by W.A.S.P.


----------



## If Only




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## shadowmask

Immortal - Solarfall


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## lakersfan

"Little Lion Man" - Mumford and Sons


----------



## layitontheline

Fuuuuuuuuuuukjlskdf!!!!


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## SlightlyJaded

Paradise Circus - Massive Attack 
Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## buklti

New Soundgarden single that was tweaked. 
I think a new album is coming :yes


----------



## Cleary




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## shale




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shale




----------



## miminka




----------



## LostPancake

bucklti said:


> New Soundgarden single that was tweaked.
> I think a new album is coming :yes


Holy ****!

I only listened to a few seconds of it, because I didn't want the weird pitch change to get stuck in my head. But it sounds awesome.

Maybe they will pick up at 1997 like all the intervening years just didn't happen. That would be fine with me.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## sprinter




----------



## CopadoMexicano

WHOA- Black Rob


----------



## shale




----------



## Paragon

The Decemberists - Sleepless


----------



## Cleary




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## shale




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LostPancake

When I first heard this I had just found religion and thought it was about God - the middle part is kind of like the end of Job. Then when I heard it recently I thought it was about a romantic relationship. And then last night I found out it was written about his father. :cry


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## miminka




----------



## BetaBoy90

**** YES!!!! That guitar intro is orgasmic


----------



## melissa75

BetaBoy90 said:


> **** YES!!!! That guitar intro is orgasmic


Ummmm YEAH! Thank you for this. I am now in love with the lead singer.


----------



## BetaBoy90

melissa75 said:


> Ummmm YEAH! Thank you for this. I am now in love with the lead singer.


Back off he's mine :b, I even Avatar'd him!!!


----------



## max87

:boogie


----------



## Paragon

Spoon - Metal Detektor. I love this song  Can't find a good youtube vid of it :/


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue & White - Beth Waters


----------



## shale




----------



## shale




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Emptyheart

**


----------



## LittleOwl

Pure beauty.


----------



## Neptunus

Beautiful!


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## No Limit




----------



## EmptyRoom

Not just the song, but the video entirely


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I love this turned up loud and I`ve been singing it today really badly, really loud.






:heart


----------



## thewall

I like this song in a dark way.


----------



## GnR

Hmm, the lyrics in this one kinda describe a personality trait of mine...


----------



## LostPancake

I love this song. I need to get this album.


----------



## liso

thom yorke is crazy:heart


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Emptyheart

this song brings back memories


----------



## stranger25

I'm hooked on this song right now


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I was born by the railroad tracks
Well the train whistle wailed and I wailed right back
Well papa left mama when I was quite young
He said now One of these days you're gonna follow me son
I ain't ever satisfied
I ain't ever satisfied

Now I had me a woman she was my world
But I ran off with my back street girl
Now my back street woman could not be true
She left me standin on the boulevard thinkin bout you

I got an empty feeling deep inside
I'm going over to the other side

Last night I dreamed I made it to the promise land
I was standin at the gate and I had the key in my hand
Saint Peter said Come on in boy, you're finally home
I said No thanks Pete, I'll just be moving along


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


>


*epic*


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## pegger18636

Stop Crying Your Heart Out - Oasis


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The embed feature doesn't seem to want to work for me today but the songs are:

Death - Scavenger Of Human Sorrow

Death - The Flesh & The Power It Holds


----------



## Scrub-Zero

stranger25 said:


> I'm hooked on this song right now


I was 16 when that song(and album) came out-1989. I used to get wasted listening to Youth gone wild, I remember you and 18 and life. I'm glad to know people still like that music.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## EmptyRoom

Oh Mr. Casablancas...your facial expressions amuse me :heart


----------



## factmonger

RHCP=Candy for the ears.


----------



## AnimeV

Best track on the Recovery album.


----------



## LostPancake

Damn, Siouxsie can really belt it out.


----------



## emptybottle2




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## GnR




----------



## LostPancake

with clips from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Cleary




----------



## tutliputli

LostPancake said:


> Damn, Siouxsie can really belt it out.





JayDivision said:


>


Two of my favourites.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Emptyheart

<3


----------



## GnR




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## Omgblood

Dubstep


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## shale




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

this makes me happy


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lonelygirl88

could sing and dance all night long to this song.


----------



## melissa75




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam

I listened to this on top of the Eiffel tower a few days ago


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Dub16




----------



## lonelygirl88

I'm posting this again because it's that good and Mariah's red shoes in the video are awesome. I need to find a similar pair.


----------



## miminka




----------



## shale




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## feels




----------



## Haiku McEwan




----------



## lonelygirl88

i miss this.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## tigerlilly

10 years - "don't fight it"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Mc Borg

Haiku McEwan said:


>


Colour Green is such an amazing album.


----------



## feels

Okay, was just playing Red Dead Redemption when this song came on:





Then, I suddenly felt like I was about to start bawling.
What's wrong with me?
Anyway, excellent game, beautiful song.


----------



## Shizuko

_Empire Ants_ from the Gorillaz is a song that I've been listening to a lot lately.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Manic Monkey

The Funeral - Band Of Horses.


----------



## LostPancake

Although I'd like to join the crowd
In their enthusiastic cloud
Try as I may, it doesn't last

And will we ever end up together?
No, I think not, it's never to become
For I am not the one


----------



## BlueJayWay

Fruit Tree - Nick Drake


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cassette




----------



## Manic Monkey

Love The Way You Lie - Eminem ft. Rhianna.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just what I need


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Bloc Party - Signs


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Amanda123

Really into these guys atm.


----------



## Euphoric Wings

10,000 days(Wing for Marie, part 2) by TOOL.
ultimate artistic song. It is my most favorite song. 




enjoy it!


----------



## Scottman200

Riders on The Storm- the Doors


----------



## howard26

The Vettes - Give em what they want


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant

Crowded House - Fall At Your Feet


----------



## Wirt

Little Joy- Dont watch me dancing






her voice is relaxing as hell. wish they had more songs with her, but I guess the guy(s) sings in a good amount of them

edit: I liked the ones amanda123 and toad licker put. Have to take some time and go through this thread


----------



## kaiclayton

The songs MGMT and Ratatat are two of my favorite bands, and Kid Cudi's lyrics fit them perfectly. Thank you for showing me that song.


----------



## papaSmurf

This song is cheesy as all heck, but that doesn't mean it's not great:


----------



## cassette




----------



## howard26

cassette, i guess i'm not the only one who couldn't get the embed to work , heh heh. At least on my computer, there's nothing but a white box. What are we doing wrong? :|


----------



## cassette

howard26 said:


> cassette, i guess i'm not the only one who couldn't get the embed to work , heh heh. At least on my computer, there's nothing but a white box. What are we doing wrong? :|


I have no idea. :stu


----------



## helicon1

^^
Just include the part after the v= in your site address. Like for the following video I'm adding the tag around "dlLuf9NfD9w". You don't need to include the youtube/watch part.


----------



## papaSmurf

Amanda123 said:


> Really into these guys atm.


Oh man, Caribou/Manitoba is so great! Have you listened to "Up In Flames"? It's easily top ten of ever for me.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kingfoxy

save me dennis de young song


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## heyJude




----------



## LostPancake

Arcade Fire, We Used To Wait

You put in the address where you grew up and it puts your neighborhood and house in the video. 

http://thewildernessdowntown.com/


----------



## Wirt




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Toad Licker said:


>


That's very nice


----------



## MindOverMood

No clue what they're saying, but I'm digging the video:b


----------



## RyeCatcher86

My favorite song of this year so far. Can't wait for their new album Halycon Digest.:boogie


----------



## Scottman200

"**** you" - Cee Lo Green





A catchy tune, if I say so myself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Can't get the vid to embed, but it's Fionn Regan "Snowy Atlas mountains" if you haven't heard it already. Good song


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I'm drinking dust 
With eyes of rust 
Tonight my tears might stain your wings 
So flutter home 
'Cause you're better off alone than with me 
So hide your face 
And tie your lace 
And butterflies across your cheek 
Forget how soon 
You'll become a fool for words when I speak

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

My hands are rough 
My fingers cold 
Your heart's so young and so naive 
To ever feel 
For a moment that I might let you believe...

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

And you don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

I'll tear your wings as I melt in your smile as I run all your
colors away

Flutter girl 
You don't want to know what I've lived 
You don't want to take what I give 
'Cause I give nothing for free

You don't want to know what I've lived 
Flutter girl 
Flutter girl

​


----------



## LostPancake

More Blonde Redhead...

I can't believe I missed out on this album. I think my brother said bad things about it a long time ago, so I never even tried to listen to it.

From a review: "Misery is a Butterfly, their latest album, boasts a new perverse beauty. It's lush noir, it's subtle and creepy and dirty with cinematic melodies crawling underneath your goose-bumped skin."

And how have I never heard of a baritone guitar before? At first I thought it was a bass with brand new strings. It sounds so cool...


----------



## VC132

Ok, I'm asian so yea...

Taeyang does K-Pop type music.


----------



## cassette




----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the machine - Naughty Girl.... lol this guy is hilarious, I love his version of Slipknot's people = sh*t as well.... always cheers me up.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

FEED MY EGO.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shale




----------



## papaSmurf

prudence said:


>


Yaaaaaaay Blockhead!


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## GnR




----------



## silentcliche

I trip balls (in a good way) whenever I hear this band.


----------



## papaSmurf

"Gloves/Mutations" by the Myelin Sheaths. Infectious garage pop!

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Gloves_Mutations.mp3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## UndercoverAlien

:twisted


----------



## kakashisensei

Here We Go Again - Demi Lovato
Naturally - Selena Gomez
LA Baby - Jonas Brothers

omg...I'm disney-obsessed lol


----------



## Izzy as pie

Thousand Foot Krutch- Phenomenon

Right now I'm listening to a a beautiful vocaloid:


----------



## lazyartist




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Today I stopped and stared,
I realised I just don't care,
A chasm black and wide,
Between me and mankind.


----------



## HedraHelix

Radiohead "Exit Music (For A Film)"

I'm an athiest but I'd imagine that listening to this would be the closest thing to experiencing god in a song.






I don't know what I'm doing wrong when I try to post videos or pics. They just don't come up.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## SlightlyJaded

Wisdom by Delerium. It gets stuck in my head _all the time_.


----------



## shale




----------



## shale




----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Hockey

Misery - Maroon 5

_I am in misery _


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## BetaBoy90

Fuc these guys are good!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## scintilla




----------



## lonelygirl88

Someone posted this in another thread and now I am digging it.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## HipHopHead




----------



## jfk1116




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## GnR

This one gets me everytime...


----------



## miminka

Mainly the Come Heaven portion of this video.


----------



## ShyFX

lonelygirl88 said:


> Someone posted this in another thread and now I am digging it.


classic! 






I've been diggin this one for a while. Cody's got such a great voice.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## silentcliche

Pinkerton will forever be Weezer's best album. Book it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

That voice= :love2


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker

Thanks to KumagoroBeam for turning me on to Karin Dreijer Andersson, I can't get enough of her voice it's so amazing.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## macaw

It's from the anime K-ON!. It's so cute I can't help but smile when I hear it.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Goddess On The Prairie* by Hot Hot Heat
I'm really just in love with HHH, and I'm really digging the album this song is on (their newest one...), but this is probably my favourite off the album.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Toad Licker said:


> Thanks to KumagoroBeam for turning me on to Karin Dreijer Andersson, I can't get enough of her voice it's so amazing.


----------



## successful

been having these on repeat recently :yes

Dom Kenedy- 1997






RHCP- Can't Stop


----------



## Deathinmusic

So good


----------



## Cleary




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## nork123

I could listen to this song for hours


----------



## lonelygirl88

LBT rocks- always has.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## pita

I so wish Joel and I could be bffs.

Also, check it out. The story of my life:


----------



## Amanda123

I bought a harmonica just for this song lol, I love it so much.


----------



## Cleary

Martin Grech - The Heritage


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Green Eyes




----------



## shale

Green Eyes said:


>


I'm digging this song. :|


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## lonelygirl88

^ That's a great one. It's on my playlist too.

This song never gets old. I can't help but always play it really loud.






...I don't question our existence...
I just question our modern needs...

I will walk....


----------



## Cleary

For the longest time I couldn't listen to this song because it reminded me of someone. but I don't care anymore. It's just too pretty to not listen to.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Joel




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## silentcliche




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Pat78




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Wirt

nice, megadeth

Been taking me a few listenes to get used to serj tankian's new album, but im liking it.


----------



## leonardess

The Trout Song!


----------



## Deathinmusic

Love that Megadeth song...

But right now this is on my mind


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## JayDontCareEh

EDIT: Friggin' embedding disabled crap!


----------



## Greg415

Mt Eden Dubstep - Still Alive


----------



## felula




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper

"Harvester of Sorrow" by Metallica. Because I can relate to the lyrics.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Greg415




----------



## Clint Westwood




----------



## EmptyRoom

It's not even near Christmas time yet but this song just came to my head






I remember crying the first time I heard this


----------



## pita




----------



## Neptunus

At the end of the month, when I get my student loan bill...


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## feels




----------



## monkeymagic86

I almost told u i loved you by papa roach.


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## rawrguy

Neptunus said:


> At the end of the month, when I get my student loan bill...


eeewww clean! didn't even bother clicking this...


----------



## Neptunus

rawrboy64 said:


> eeewww clean! didn't even bother clicking this...


:lol I didn't want to get busted for cussing!

Actually, I kind of like the clean version better, because he says "frickin'" and that's a word people say a lot around here. Plus, it just sounds so funny! :b


----------



## Clint Westwood

Some old school hip-hop. Check out Flavor Flav in the video.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Digging x 1000


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LittleOwl




----------



## Cleary




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Deathinmusic

Underrated and amazing song... The actual song kicks in at the 5 minute mark but check out the whole thing, it's fun.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Reni

drake- paris martin music


----------



## au Lait




----------



## UndercoverAlien

womp womp womp :eyes


----------



## Deathinmusic

A new old song from Soundgarden... :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## alfredd88

Under Pressure said:


> Pete Townshend- Let My Love Open The Door
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt3eG1JkmqE&feature=related


That's a great song  I first heard arcade fire in a fourstar co. skateboarding video. Fantastic!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lonelygirl88

the more I play it the more I like it.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## Deathinmusic

Wonderful song, and it's very easy to relate to these lyrics...


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## themoth

Outsiders

by Franz Ferdinand


----------



## prudence




----------



## JEmerson

P!nk's new single


----------



## GnR




----------



## Cleary




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## silentcliche

Cleary said:


>


Egads. My favourite song from that album.


----------



## alfredd88

watch & Enjoy....


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

:heart


----------



## tutliputli

I'm going through an Interpol phase at the moment. They always have such good basslines.


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## scintilla




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Clint Westwood




----------



## heyJude




----------



## lonelygirl88

This song is kinda depressing b/c it's a fun party/club song and I miss out on that stuff/never got to experience it...






....still a good song/great beat.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## mrbojangles

the original kraftwerk were amazing.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## layitontheline

Yeah mama


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Going to see these guys later on in the month.


----------



## JEmerson




----------



## feels




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## whiterabbit

This is just joyful to me.


----------



## whiterabbit

I was hoping to find the full original video for this Pakistani film song on YouTube, but it's not there. Helpfully, someone has created this video instead.






Ok, I'm leaving the thread now.


----------



## successful

new cudi song,love the trippy sound effects,samples & beats he adds to his music.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Not sure if this has been on already...
This song is just too good!
Video is creepy though


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> I was hoping to find the full original video for this Pakistani film song on YouTube, but it's not there. Helpfully, someone has created this video instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm leaving the thread now.


Whoa, this song totally rocks! Who is this by?


----------



## whiterabbit

papaSmurf said:


> Whoa, this song totally rocks! Who is this by?


It's written by M. Ashraf and Tasleem Faazli, and sung by Ahmed Rushdi. It's from a film called Dekha Jaye Ga, and is included on an excellent compilation of Pakistani film (or Lollywood) music, called _Sound of Wonder_ which I would highly recommend to everybody in the world.










It was brought out by a label called Finders Keepers, so you could buy it from their website, or Amazon, or other internet places.

They also released the soundtrack to Dekha Jaye Ga as well, so it's on there too.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## sash




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Amanda123

mhmhmm


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> It's written by M. Ashraf and Tasleem Faazli, and sung by Ahmed Rushdi. It's from a film called Dekha Jaye Ga, and is included on an excellent compilation of Pakistani film (or Lollywood) music, called _Sound of Wonder_ which I would highly recommend to everybody in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was brought out by a label called Finders Keepers, so you could buy it from their website, or Amazon, or other internet places.
> 
> They also released the soundtrack to Dekha Jaye Ga as well, so it's on there too.


Thanks, I picked it up on Amazon! I am excited for my introduction to Lollywood music.


----------



## velvet1

Something about the tune, is hypnotizing. Its Sade of course deep and sultry.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

^I love Sade!


----------



## mind_games

whiterabbit said:


> I was hoping to find the full original video for this Pakistani film song on YouTube, but it's not there. Helpfully, someone has created this video instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm leaving the thread now.


----------



## MindOverMood

Only the 2:45 mark until the end is what I like about this song.


----------



## BretMicheaelsSubconscious

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## kiirby

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Not sure if this has been on already...
> This song is just too good!
> Video is creepy though


Grizzly bear are far too good



mrbojangles said:


>


Have you seen this?

http://thewildernessdowntown.com/


----------



## glitterfish

Arcade Fire - Ready to Start


----------



## miminka




----------



## whiterabbit

papaSmurf said:


> Thanks, I picked it up on Amazon! I am excited for my introduction to Lollywood music.


Good! It will be great.



mind_games said:


>


Yeah, I found that one, but it has a few cuts in it and I wanted to post the full song so that anyone who cared to listen to it would hear it all.

Please don't doubt my YouTube-searching expertise. It's my one gift.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

So ****ing good.


----------



## Emptyheart

I will never get any of his songs out of my head
including this one. <3


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## au Lait




----------



## Wirt

Im liking that song that audrey posted a lot

Most people dont like metal, but i've been listening to this a lot





also


----------



## UndercoverAlien

:evil the bass is crushing


----------



## LostPancake

If a song like this came along every day, I think I would not be depressed all the time.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Love It


----------



## layitontheline

This is so not my taste in music but it makes me want to move.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## glitterfish

I Believe - Simian Mobile Disco
...I really love this group at the moment, they have amazing videos too!!!


----------



## layitontheline

sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## FoCo




----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## shale




----------



## papaSmurf

glitterfish said:


> I Believe - Simian Mobile Disco
> ...I really love this group at the moment, they have amazing videos too!!!


^Yeeeees! I love that song bunches.

I've been listening to Tennis again lately.


----------



## leonardess

Cee lo Green's **** You. It's brilliant. before the lyrics were changed, that is.


----------



## miminka

I'm in one of those weird moods where all I listen to is Chinese love songs from the 1930's.


----------



## lonelygirl88

It sounds like a typical "whiny, pop/punk" band at first but it has grown on me. The lyrics are really sweet and the guy singing it is smokin hot


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

The Spirit Was Gone - Antony & The Johnsons


----------



## mrbojangles

lonelygirl88 said:


> It sounds like a typical "whiny, pop/punk" band at first but it has grown on me. The lyrics are really sweet and the guy singing it is smokin hot


:no


----------



## lonelygirl88

mrbojangles said:


> :no


Oh c'mon! Listen to those lyrics!!


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## iwishiwasaway

My favorite artist. Of all time.


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Dark Drifter

So far I'm really digging "The Touch" from Stan Bush. It's an 80's song (before my time), but I mean it's still a good song, and I really got to liking it first time I saw the ORIGINAL Transformers movie.


And because most people I know might make fun of me for this, I'm always digging on Cascada songs because I LIKE Natalie Horler's voice and there's nothing you can say to tell me otherwise. I'm just really anxious for the next album to come out (not that anyone here would care or anything).


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## liso

EmptyRoom said:


>


Lately I've been obsessed with the album. Love it all!!


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Alphanumeric

Cinderella Man by Eminem.
Serious TUNEAGE! (as my little sister would say :/)


----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## alfredd88

Iwas listening to


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## theCARS1979

Saints of Los Angeles by Motey Crue, Poker Face by Lady Gaga, the Love Game by Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

This is my jam.






I watched this the other day. Unbelievable.


----------



## MindOverMood

:heartDev


----------



## TheDaffodil

"I Got Trouble" by Christina Aguilera. Stuck in my head all day.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I listen to this song too much.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Sloan is da best, so is this song


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## sash

alfredd88 said:


> Iwas listening to


that's not exactly a song I'd imagine a choir singing - but they sound great! lol


----------



## bezoomny

The Art Of Noise - "Beat Box"

Art Of Noise are killllller!


----------



## Cleary




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

This song is soooooo good!

Lead singer has a very unique style. But it could almost be a motivational song for this forum.


----------



## Deathinmusic

It may be a little cheesy (it's an 80s song, what do you expect?), but I'm not going to lie, I LOVE this song to bits. How do you aussies feel about it? I hear it's almost like an unofficial anthem for your country. haha

John Farnham's vocals are incredible...


----------



## Mordeci

The Afghan Whigs- Gentleman


----------



## silentcliche

Arrested Development said:


> can't. . . . stop. . . . playing it. . .


<3 for Frusciante. One of my favourite guitarists.



KumagoroBeam said:


> I listen to this song too much.


As you should. That's one of their best songs.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## prudence

:heart


----------



## GirlAccelerate




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## miminka

Playing My Bloody Valentine won't even get this song out of my head. Honestly, I've been listening to it nonstop since 5:30 this morning. If it weren't so good, it would drive me crazy.


----------



## feels

That chorus! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## whiterabbit

Deathinmusic said:


>


And this.


----------



## Citrine

yo yo ma!! Very catchy


----------



## Stuck

One word: EPIC!


----------



## SuperSaiyan




----------



## Ununderstood

These lyrics really stand out to me;

"The message I stress: to make it stop study your lessons, don't settle for less, even the genius asks-es﻿ questions, be grateful for blessings, don't ever change, keep your essence, the power is in the people and politics we address."

and

"i know it seems hard sometimes but remember one thing, through every dark night theres a bright day after that. so no﻿ matter how hard it gets, stick your chest out, keep ya head up and handle it."


----------



## stranger25




----------



## muse87

nice to see some eclectic music taste


----------



## pita




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## alfredd88

You should so listen to this song, its fantastic.

Pj Harvey - A perfect Day Elise


----------



## EmptyRoom

Man, I love this guy :haha


----------



## LostPancake

This song keeps playing through my head, but I like it being there.


----------



## natureiscalming

Awesome thread. I'm loving all of the different genres.

I love the vid posted above of John Farnham You're the Voice.

I just bought David Archuleta's cd and all of the songs are pretty solid, but my current obsession is Stomping the Roses.


----------



## Giraffe




----------



## KumagoroBeam

AudreyHepburn said:


> Playing My Bloody Valentine won't even get this song out of my head. Honestly, I've been listening to it nonstop since 5:30 this morning. If it weren't so good, it would drive me crazy.


Did you watch KIDS?


----------



## Dub16

This. It sums up the way I'm feeling right now to a tee. *Unfortunately.*


----------



## liso

awesomenessss


----------



## SoloSage




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Batgirl




----------



## Takerofsouls

DCUSzSProPw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## feels

Holy hell! :mushy


----------



## tabbycat

Sound of Sunshine by Michael Franti

puts me in a good mood


----------



## rockguitarist89

Just saw "Requiem for a Dream" at a friend's place because he owned it and really liked it. This is the theme song:






I was actually surprised after watching the movie to find out the lead guy was played by Jared Leto of 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Amanda123

:heart


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

These songs are just so damn good. I can't stop listening to them.
The only word that can describe them is beautiful.


----------



## miminka

^ I love Cat Power.


----------



## feels

I thought I had heard everything Panda Bear had released, but I just discovered this a few days ago:






Why can't I just be Noah's wife?


----------



## bluem00n33

Speaking of panda bear....


----------



## lonelygirl88

Posting it again, it's that good.


----------



## noyadefleur

Dagger-Slow Dive

Very beautiful song, when I listen to it, it makes me feel in my own world.


----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## Wirt

that was awesome ferrell. thanks for posting. I ended up pressing play on your video not really thinking about it and didnt realize what was playing after a couple minutes. I was like 'damn man..thats bad ashe. what the heck is playing?' lol


----------



## ferrellwolf

Yeah Tosin is amazing. You should check out his band Animals As Leaders. If you like instrumental Rock/Metal this guy should def be in your ipod.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## feels




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## papaSmurf

Laura Gibson - "Shadows on Parade"


----------



## Sabreth

The lyrics are amazing. Fairly sure this is a cover, though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^The original is by XTC. I think I like this cover better though.


----------



## Takerofsouls

Undercoveralien, i LOVE the darkest nights that was my favorate song for a long long time. My new favorate though is So Far Away by Avenged Sevenfold, i went to thier concert and id never heard it before and when i did i feel in love with that song, Its a tribute to their original drummer Jimmy Sullivan, its just beautiful.





And if you like avenged sevenfold heres another you would enjoy Great Lyrics!!


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Green Eyes

I really love this new song from Josh Groban. He is amazing :love2


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I would like to hear this live. For now, I just pretend like I'm at one of their concerts while I break it on down to the ground - away from any windows so no one can see me. Don't want anyone stealing my moves.


----------



## lazy calm

right now


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Your Crazy said:


>


This is a great song. Do you have their new album?


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Your Crazy

CrunchyCarrot said:


> This is a great song. Do you have their new album?


No, I didn't know they had a new one. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pita

Man, when am I NOT digging this song.

I want to dress up for halloween as Joanne Castle. I just need someone else to dress up as a brick piano.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Devotchka 

You love me


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Borders And Shading


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## sas111

sweet dreams - beyonce


----------



## feels

:yay


----------



## papaSmurf

"All the King's Men" - Wild Beasts






Watch me, watch me!


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## prudence




----------



## mind_games




----------



## lazy calm

pita said:


> Man, when am I NOT digging this song.
> 
> I want to dress up for halloween as Joanne Castle. I just need someone else to dress up as a brick piano.


awesome. looks almost scary when she smiles


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## thewall




----------



## Gorillaz

aussi rap! The video is insane too.


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## heyJude




----------



## sean88

Four Year Strong - "Baseball Bats and Boogie Men"


----------



## layitontheline

:high5 heyJude. That's got to be one of my favorite songs.


----------



## prudence




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lonelygirl88

Repeat. Man I love 112.






lmao. I read the comment below on youtube. It says someone's wife got pregnant off this song.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

l one of my favorite songs by APC


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## Gorillaz

I can't stay still while listening to this song.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Haiku McEwan

Feeling a bit down at the moment and Feeder have always been a great comfort in times of sadness:


----------



## mrbojangles

heyJude said:


>


James Taylor is great. I've had this song stuck in my head for a while now. My favorite song from him.


----------



## Robot the Human

The radio talked me into listening to Bush again!


----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## Citrine




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## muse87




----------



## Deathinmusic

This song is too amazing. People keep comparing Wolfmother to Led Zeppelin. I'm just going to be blasphemous and go on record saying I don't think Zep has anything on Wolfmother. Yeah, I just said it. It's just how I feel. lol


----------



## Wrangler

Schoolboy crush on the main vocalist..won't deny it.


----------



## Deathinmusic

José González is utterly brilliant and I love him to pieces.


----------



## adsf321dsa

I've worked so hard on things that never seemed to pay off
Looking back I realize they never really meant that much
And if I let you down, it might not be the last time
I'm sorry, and I know how it feels
When my eyes see a loser in the mirror
I think, 'What did I do?'
Sure I f'ed up but I got back up
That loser sh*t - out the window
And if you've been let down, it might not be the last time
Cheer up, it'll hurt much less tomorrow
We're all tired of f*ing up, and that's not being sorry
It means brush the dirt up, get up and try again
When you're sick of trying, how do you expect to succeed?
*I can't recall my first failure, and I'll forget this one too over time*




[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## glitterfish

Twin Galaxies - Chew Lips
...It's brilliant, I'd post the YouTube vid but I'm stumped at how to do that.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## prudence




----------



## thewall




----------



## layitontheline

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoiusdkfj!!


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## LostPancake

Love at first listen...


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## LALoner




----------



## mind_games

Gave up porn and that other thing and now:


----------



## Giraffe




----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Heard this on Degrassi last night and fell in love.:b


----------



## redtogo72




----------



## Giraffe

redtogo72 said:


>


Incredible song.


----------



## redtogo72

Giraffe said:


> Incredible song.


Here's another song off their CD





2 other songs
Revival and Basement Scene


----------



## BetaBoy90

This chicks voice is heavenly, puts shivers down my spine :love2


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## redtogo72

BetaBoy90 said:


> This chicks voice is heavenly, puts shivers down my spine :love2


Yep, that whole cd is good. And I've been using that album cover for my IM avatar. 

Are they big in Canada? I haven't heard their other releases. However, I came across the song, "It's Okay," and it has a beautiful music video.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## muse87




----------



## AussiePea

Haters can go to hell.

War of the worlds musical.

Masterpiece.


----------



## BetaBoy90

redtogo72 said:


> Yep, that whole cd is good. And I've been using that album cover for my IM avatar.
> 
> Are they big in Canada? I haven't heard their other releases. However, I came across the song, "It's Okay," and it has a beautiful music video.


They don't seem to be very well known up here, saw them on an interview performing a couple songs though, I'm glad I bought the CD it's fantastical!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

one of my favourite songs ever.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## lazy calm

when i'm not digging this... they're brutal :b

nice *** is a nice album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cherry87

Bullet for my valentine - tears dont fall

is it just me or anyone else her love boys with long hair?


----------



## redtogo72

BetaBoy90 said:


> They don't seem to be very well known up here, saw them on an interview performing a couple songs though, I'm glad I bought the CD it's fantastical!


I found an interesting article on the lead singer of Land of Talk. She toured with Broken Social Scene (another great Canadian band), and had a tough time finding her voice (no pun intended :b).

It's good that she's able to be in a band that plays to her strengths, and hopefully she won't be straining her vocal chords as much now.



cherry87 said:


> oh and how do you put youtube videos directly on here?






With a Youtube link, you take the part after the = sign and put it in the middle of this:
(youtube)*tdSzt0r0ydI*(/youtube)

Replace the parenthesis with brackets.


----------



## cherry87

redtogo72 said:


> With a Youtube link, you take the part after the = sign and put it in the middle of this:
> (youtube)*tdSzt0r0ydI*(/youtube)
> 
> Replace the parenthesis with brackets.


thank you so much i got it now


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## prudence




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## kingfoxy

MR JONES by COUNTING CROWS its the best song in the world sha la la yeah:boogie


----------



## Christiene

now i am digging a song "Move your body tonight ....lIke this and that ".


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Chairman Dan




----------



## TheDaffodil

"Alone" by Natasha.


----------



## Keith

"Anarchy Divine" - Fates Warning


----------



## Emptyheart

Justin nozuka- Why


----------



## Deathinmusic

What can I say? I love this song. Perfect for my mood right now too. :rain


----------



## harrynia

:clap title song of due date movie is my favorite I also love video of this song :clap


----------



## thewall




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Joel

These guys have so many good songs but seem to be practically unknown.


----------



## TheDaffodil

"She Can't Love You" by Destiny's Child.


----------



## hickorysmoked

So I just saw this video for the first time, but I've heard the song years ago.

WOW!!!!!


----------



## scintilla




----------



## MindOverMood

In a Reggae/Dancehall mood.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## LostPancake

This song was pretty boring to me at first, but it's really grown on me. I love the weird harmonies.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

and pretty much the rest of the album "If you are feeling sinister"


----------



## Rosedubh

I never got what all the fuss was about,until i actually listened


----------



## Deathinmusic

SOAD were one damn awesome band


----------



## redtogo72

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> and pretty much the rest of the album "If you are feeling sinister"


Is that their new cd?

I don't know their music that well, but I like:





And I'm a Cuckoo.


----------



## mind_games




----------



## PickleNose

Take It To The Limit - Eagles


----------



## Giraffe

"Histoire a Suivre"/"Wait and See" by The Honeymoon Killers


----------



## Joel

_"Make the world go away..."_


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Stop Trying - Leah Andreone


----------



## miminka

_... all my sheep are dead, dead..._


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Deathinmusic

YEAAAAAAAH!! Listen to it loud!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Deathinmusic said:


> YEAAAAAAAH!! Listen to it loud!


_"This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It's not available in your country" _:sigh

I remember diggin' this song back in the day, though.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Paper Samurai

Let me just say I never liked folk/folk rock before now - But this band has made me rethink my stance :b :


----------



## Deathinmusic

JayDontCareEh said:


> _"This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It's not available in your country" _:sigh
> 
> I remember diggin' this song back in the day, though.


Ah, bummer. I really hate those country restrictions. :wife I have run into it myself as well.


----------



## Mc Borg

Deathinmusic said:


> YEAAAAAAAH!! Listen to it loud!


Have you ever seen this little kid's drum cover of that song? This kid is awesome. =P


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deathinmusic

Mc Borg said:


> Have you ever seen this little kid's drum cover of that song? This kid is awesome. =P


Wow, mad skills for a 5 year old. I love seeing videos of really young kids kicking *** musically.


----------



## liso

Amazing stuff.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

Kvele Sog by Malsain, Tier by 6th Awakening, and Exile by Light This City. 

I couldn't pick just one haha.


----------



## MindOverMood

Gives me the chills.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oooooooohhhh yesterday


----------



## Taylor8524

Il Nino - 2012


----------



## scintilla




----------



## prudence

Now answer the lies, its time to get up
Cause they're hip to the bull and they're hip to the lies


----------



## iwishiwasaway

I have been listening to the cure "disintegration" a lot lately.


----------



## jagmusic

I just discovered Crystal Castles


----------



## prudence




----------



## Amanda123

adfghjkl :heart


----------



## Hello22

The Beatles - All my Loving
:heart this:


----------



## liso

:heart




i wanna see atoms for peace :'(


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Always lifts me up this song!


----------



## TenYears

I'm feeling cold today
Not hurt just f*kced away
I'm devastated and frustrated
God I feel so bound
So why'd I feel the need?
I think it's time to bleed
I'm gonna cut myself and
Watch the blood hit the ground


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Joel




----------



## alfredd88

100 in a 55 - Pop Evil.

I heard them on the radio for the first time today, and I must say, it's a catchy song. :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## lonelygirl88

TheDaffodil said:


> "She Can't Love You" by Destiny's Child.


thank you  good song.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

An a golden oldie. Good old Gothenberg Melo-death, in fact, I think along with early In Flames these guys were the pioneers of the genre.


----------



## mind_games




----------



## Antis

Whenever I feel depressed


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Best movie/song ever.


----------



## lazy calm

FFUUUU

they were too kicka$


----------



## feels




----------



## scintilla

New Arcade Fire video directed by Spike Jonze


----------



## redtogo72

whatsername75 said:


> New Arcade Fire video directed by Spike Jonze


Poor guy getting beat up at the diner.

Arcade Fire performed on Saturday Night Live last week. :clap I think Google is deleting the performances from youtube, so I have no links to post. lol


----------



## prudence

My new favorite song.


----------



## MindOverMood

I was reading about Sylvia Likens when I came across this video dedicated to her. I also changed my avatar to a picture of Sylvia.


----------



## Nelly




----------



## scintilla

redtogo72 said:


> Arcade Fire performed on Saturday Night Live last week. :clap I think Google is deleting the performances from youtube, so I have no links to post. lol


Aww really? I missed it! And you're right, I can't find a single clip of the performance anywhere on youtube. Stupid youtube *shakes fist* ...or should I blame google? lol
I bet Arcade Fire was awesome on there though.


----------



## feels

Okay, I'm really into this album right now.


----------



## Bullet Soul




----------



## redtogo72

whatsername75 said:


> Aww really? I missed it! And you're right, I can't find a single clip of the performance anywhere on youtube. Stupid youtube *shakes fist* ...or should I blame google? lol
> I bet Arcade Fire was awesome on there though.


http://theaudioperv.com/2010/11/14/...s-beyond-mountains-digital-short-on-1113-snl/ The first 3 videos, on photobucket, work.


----------



## Amanda123

90's rap ftw.


----------



## caflme

---


----------



## ferrellwolf

Amanda123 said:


> 90's rap ftw.


Indeed. All the great storytelling back then.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BetaBoy90

Makes me smile in my brain


----------



## Robot the Human

BetaBoy90 said:


> Makes me smile in my brain


I like this song, and video especially. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Favourite song off of Riot!, and probably my favourite song from them period.






If you've played rock band, you may recognize this song. Great song, however the band never really did anything other than this song to my knowledge.


----------



## ferrellwolf

Paramore prob the best Pop-Punk band in existence as of right now, in my opinion.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## scintilla

redtogo72 said:


> http://theaudioperv.com/2010/11/14/...s-beyond-mountains-digital-short-on-1113-snl/ The first 3 videos, on photobucket, work.


Awesome! Thanks for the link  I'm glad R_e_gine had the chance to perform Sprawl II. It's deff one of my favs off the new album.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Deathinmusic

Doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## ont6

Neon Trees-Animal


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## tigerlilly




----------



## Chantal

grr, i still can't seem to embed videos.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't know how many times I've posted this song. So freaking goooooooooojlkdjfd. This must be playing at the time of my death/funeral.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## scintilla




----------



## creep

Awesome 1978 progressive rock musical version of War of the Worlds.

Part 1.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Jurexic5




----------



## howmuchforhapppy

I'm obsessed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Deathinmusic




----------



## thewall




----------



## feels




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Oxen




----------



## Choopa

im not digging this song, but miley cyrus just played on my itunes and i realised miley was affected by SA - "the last time i freaked out, i just kept looking down, its just a stutter when u asked me what im thinking about. Feel like i couldnt breath blah blah blah"


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## EmptyRoom

tutliputli said:


>


What a coincidence, I'm digging this song at the moment too


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## If Only




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The first 4/5min is the song, after that it's an interview


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## LALoner

*For Thanksgiving:*


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## LostPancake

mrbojangles said:


>


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## panopticon




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Deathinmusic

^ Great song






Good god I love Wolfmother...


----------



## lonelygirl88

sophiek said:


>


LOVE that song!!!!


----------



## redtogo72




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## stranger25




----------



## layitontheline

It's funny honey, you don't care.


----------



## Keith

so 80's and badass! :b


----------



## layitontheline

This is just pure sex.


----------



## LostPancake

He has agreed
To take me
To the Ice Hotel 
From the magazine

What we will need
Is a gleaming key
Made of ice as well
By the finest ice machine

It's there 
That no one will stare
At your jaws and your long fur
The claws in your fingers

It's in the past 
When the passers by laughed
At your strange way of speaking
Your batteries leaking Oh no

Oh God no
They don't know
The New Zero

Uniforms worn
So leisurely
The reindeer skins
The privacy

How was he born?
He's asking me
Flapping his fins
Very impressively

I really don't care and neither does he
If this hotel melts into the sea
Polished and so rare, this is the way that we see.
The coldness helps, it's our favorite remedy.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## tutliputli

and


----------



## prudence




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## shadowmask

Entombed - Left Hand Path


----------



## Deathinmusic

It's brutal, it's angry, it grooves, it's LOVELY.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline

Are you somewhere feeling lonely, or is someone loving you?


----------



## feels




----------



## Deathinmusic

Just give me kickass rock like this and I'm a happy guy.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## scintilla




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Your Crazy

http://www.youclubvideo.com/audio/147333/daft-punk-end-of-line


----------



## layitontheline

this song is simply arousing


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## sacred




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Joel




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## 4realguy

only God can judge me by tupac


----------



## Insanityonthego

lately, i've been into Marilyn Manson
the guy in the guitar is HOT


----------



## lazy calm

!!


----------



## Hello22

Caribou - Odessa

I totally forgot i seen him at a music festival during the summer, well i was kinda drunk at the time!


----------



## lepoo7

So relaxing!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And


----------



## hiimnotcool

I think this is adorable AND such a great song.


----------



## harrynia

Rock N Roll - Skrillex:boogie
In for the Kill - Skrillex:boogie
Kill Everyone - Skrillex:boogie


----------



## Insanityonthego

They're so HOT


----------



## Toad Licker

MindOverMood said:


>


That's one of the oddest songs I've heard in a while, I'm a big fan of odd!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg

I have two. =D

New Mexico music.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Deathinmusic

Even though the lyrics are such delusional bollocks, the music is just so powerful...


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Hello22

Another cool mashup from dj girltalk: (i especially love the mashup near the end)


----------



## Hello22

Neon Indian - Deadbeat Summer


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## LALoner




----------



## LostPancake

This must be what it's like when therapy actually works.


----------



## layitontheline

:blush Destiny's Child... oh my what was I thinking.





So snazzy


----------



## Emptyheart

ive been practicing dancing on this song lol


----------



## Insanityonthego

in this moment, ****ing awesome


----------



## Rixy




----------



## Dying note

Paloma Faith-- *Play on*

Lovely...


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## layitontheline

Amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazinglkjsfk


----------



## CopadoMexicano

^^ Old Incubus much better. :yes


----------



## Deathinmusic

One of the greatest songs ever made, I think...


----------



## Purple Pen

Underoath's new album, Disambiguation.


----------



## Toad Licker

I like Lady Gaga's version but I just love this version I can't stop listening to it.

Bad Romance - Lissie


----------



## layitontheline

:sigh


----------



## Wirt

I love the emotion the singer puts into the song. Sucks its only on the japanese version of the cd so I had to get the song through other methods.


----------



## rosebudxo

"I've Changed" - Billy Gilman 

Even though it's a song I can't relate to.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## notna

*Radical Face*






I am in love with this band, So Peaceful, Calming just amazing to me


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## Deathinmusic

I wanna be just like Nine Inch Nails when I grow up!! What an awesome song, couldn't be more fitting for those of us who haven't heard of such a thing as discipline...


----------



## feels




----------



## sean88

Taking Back Sunday - "A Decade Under the Influence"


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## shadowmask

Blue Oyster Cult - Burnin' For You


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wanted to post the song _"We Won't Go" by Blue King Brown_ but it's not on youtube, this is pretty solid right now too though


----------



## TheDaffodil

Frosty the Snowman by the Jackson 5.


----------



## BetaBoy90

:mushy


----------



## Mr. SandMan




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Batgirl




----------



## FateFilter

Over, and over, and over... :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

&


----------



## Tristeza

These one are _sooooo_ soothing, I've been listening a lot these days:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## xTKsaucex

MindOverMood said:


>


Dubstep is the sex - good choice, Mt Eden is a good artist.






Everything about this song is amazing in my books. Lyrics, sound and the meaning behind it.


----------



## LostPancake

I know, I already posted this, I can't help it.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I remember when I first heard this song in the movie Rock Star how it totally rocked my face off... great song.


----------



## silentcliche

Man crush achieved.


----------



## quiet0lady

So pretty.


----------



## Dreamscape

:um


----------



## feels




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AussiePea

irishK said:


> :heart
> 
> good gosh


awesome awesome.


----------



## AussiePea

Also:


----------



## scintilla




----------



## AussiePea

Member here got me hooked, very soothing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## jagmusic

http://www.7161.com/css_track.cfm?tr...3&user=11403&1


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask

Behemoth - Christgrinding Avenue


----------



## miminka

I'm somewhat sorry Slowdive only made three full albums and then became Mojave 3. I miss their dreamy shoegaze sound but Mojave 3 has a couple gems.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I adore this song... At his best Lenny is truly awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

&


----------



## layitontheline

This had me singing in the car tonight for the first time ever. I warned my niece that she was not allowed to buy me singing lessons for Christmas. My singing voice is uniquely painful.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## euphoria




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## LALoner




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soundgarden, soothers of my depression, just what I needed to hear right now






&


----------



## Sanctus

End of all hope - Nightwish
Harry Gregson - Terms (kingdom of heaven soundtrack)
Sabaton - Wolfpack
Information Society-Ozar Midrashim
and when im really sad Crosing the Styx ( Dantes inferno soundtrack)


----------



## KumagoroBeam

my childhood.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Arrested Development said:


>


Good choice :high5


----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


> I'm somewhat sorry Slowdive only made three full albums and then became Mojave 3. I miss their dreamy shoegaze sound but Mojave 3 has a couple gems.


i know what you're talkin about. i'd like to hear the same nostalgic shoegazy sound that slowdive had. most of these days shoegaze bands simply fail when they're attempting to sound like slowdive; there's no melody or anything.


----------



## hiimnotcool

NaturalLogOfZero said:


>


i just saw them on Wednesday at Deck the Hall Ball.

plus broken bells, jimmy eat world, the temper trap and sleigh bells. awesome show!


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Canadian Brotha

At the moment I'm on a Soundgarden exclusive diet






& still


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This song has really got me hooked right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## heroin

You are advised to refrain from listening if you do not like stupidly heavy music:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

My dad and I used to crank the Spawn Soundtrack in the car as loud as the stereo would go. This track would have to be the most epic from that OST.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## BetaBoy90

Tasty music coming up bbq style


----------



## Deathinmusic

Truly great...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

lazy calm said:


>


Gah. I love this.


----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## Deathinmusic

Oh Trent how I love thee...


----------



## au Lait




----------



## Team Coco




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## sprinter




----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## HTF




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrynia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt3eG...eature=related

I really like that song :blank


----------



## Tristeza

I'm loving DJ Hidden's dark and twisted drum 'n' bass:


----------



## cat001

The Damned - Dead Beat Dance


----------



## BetaBoy90

Great song


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## RayOfLight123

New Within Temptation!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

:blush


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere

My favourite Radiohead song.


----------



## bezoomny

Gladys Knight & The Pips - "Daddy Could Swear"


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

sophiek said:


>


Inna's a catch and she sure knows it. What a selfish video! Song isn't bad, though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Chill :cig


----------



## MattFoley

I've been listening to this on repeat all day and man does it make it hard to think negatively.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

&


----------



## au Lait




----------



## scintilla




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## AlisonWonderland




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## GunnyHighway

au Lait said:


>


This this and this! Can't get this song out of my head.

As for my contribution, it would have to be this. Them Crooked Vultures is and amazing band made up of amazing members. (Dave Grohl, Josh Homme and John Paul Jones. Soooo much win)


----------



## denimass

Currently, I am listening the song "I like it" which is sung by my favorite artist Enrique Iglesias. It is a party song that based on the hip-hop dance theme. According to me it is a nice song to play in dance parties and hang on it.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## prudence

Music from my childhood.. I know I've listened to this 100+ times and yet I still feel the same RUSH.


----------



## prudence




----------



## aBucketandaMop

We've Got A Situation Here by The Damned Things. and this:


----------



## Lumiere

I find this song almost unbearably beautiful.


----------



## redtogo72




----------



## Lumiere

^ Great songs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Lumiere

whiterabbit said:


>


That's a great, great song. I love The Fall so much. My favourite band by far. 
I think the Peel session version of Blindness may be my favourite piece of music by anyone...






My favourite song atm...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Hope Sandoval is so beautiful in this :heart


----------



## alfredd88

well as mine favorite singer is "lady gaga"...i m used to sing her songs only. she is such an amazing singer!


----------



## miminka




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Jenchu

I'm digging two songs.


----------



## successful

whatsername75 said:


>


 favorite song off the album :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## mixtape

probably not the typical song a 51 year old man plays on the way to work.


----------



## prudence




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## travis bickle




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm very out of the pop culture loop so I just discovered Beach House by fluke because the TV was on Conan & they were performing. Sometimes you miss things being out of the loop but at the same time this discovery is so in tune with my mood at this moment great stuff, Indie Pop done right


----------



## harrynia

_Frightened little child, the bird is the word"
"lady on the toilet, the Bird is the word
it my favorite song ,I really liked it :yes:yes:yes
_


----------



## prudence




----------



## Hello22

First song taken from Kanye's new album. Its a really cool album:

Song: Dark Fantasy


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## scintilla

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm very out of the pop culture loop so I just discovered Beach House by fluke because the TV was on Conan & they were performing. Sometimes you miss things being out of the loop but at the same time this discovery is so in tune with my mood at this moment great stuff, Indie Pop done right


Beach House is a good band. Have you heard their song Zebra? It's quite nice:


----------



## clair de lune

Oh, Mark Ronson. You slay me


----------



## redtogo72

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm very out of the pop culture loop so I just discovered Beach House by fluke because the TV was on Conan & they were performing. Sometimes you miss things being out of the loop but at the same time this discovery is so in tune with my mood at this moment great stuff, Indie Pop done right


I love their new cd, "Teen Dream".. only started listening to it recently. I was going to post one of their videos too. :b

Their performance from Conan is now up on youtube:








whatsername75 said:


> Beach House is a good band. Have you heard their song Zebra? It's quite nice:


Good one. First track off their new album.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm loving all the beach house on here!

This one is pretty old, it's the dirty projectors and David Byrne






Didn't embed properly I apologise!

I think Kanye West is a massive tool personally and musically, sorry hello22!


----------



## redtogo72

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> This one is pretty old, it's the dirty projectors and David Byrne


Thanks for the link. I'm checking out other Dirty Projectors songs and they sound great!



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I think Kanye West is a massive tool personally and musically, sorry hello22!


I think his music is pretty good. I mostly enjoyed his first 3 cds. Besides a few other rap acts, rap seemed dead to me at that time. Kanye West's music was a breath of fresh air. 

Maybe you don't mind music that he's produced for other artists?


----------



## GunnyHighway

Was thinking of stuff I hadn't listened to in a while. Ended up with this, very deep song for myself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

redtogo72 said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm checking out other Dirty Projectors songs and they sound great!
> 
> I think his music is pretty good. I mostly enjoyed his first 3 cds. Besides a few other rap acts, rap seemed dead to me at that time. Kanye West's music was a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Maybe you don't mind music that he's produced for other artists?


Ooh me likey!

Thanks man!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Won't embed for some reason!






Brackett WI

-Bon Iver-


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Try taking out the space between the 'U' and the 'W'

Maybe?


----------



## redtogo72

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Brackett WI
> 
> -Bon Iver-


_Dark Was the Night_ cd sounds like a great compilation of music from various artists.

I hate to keep bringing up Kanye.. lol

Bon Iver - Woods (studio version) 




Kanye West - Lost In The World 




I didn't care for Kanye's rap during the song, but I like how the rest of it sounds.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I think Kanye West is a massive tool personally and musically, sorry hello22!


I agree he's a bit of a tool, but i loved his first album, and this album is really cool as well


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

redtogo72 said:


> *Dark Was the Night cd sounds like a great compilation of music from various artists.*
> 
> I hate to keep bringing up Kanye.. lol
> 
> Bon Iver - Woods (studio version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye West - Lost In The World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care for Kanye's rap during the song, but I like how the rest of it sounds.


I'd highly recommend it, it's got some great collaborations, originals and covers on there. Real kind of wintery feel to it as well.


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## au Lait




----------



## anonymid

Low's version of "Blue Christmas":


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Some Russian Guy

Song about Drunk Russian Girls
mmm

music video features real live drunk russian girls

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## muse87




----------



## uhhhbrandon




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## scintilla




----------



## uhhhbrandon




----------



## AshleyVictoria

Heroin - The Velvet Underground 
Written by Lou Reed.

"When the smack begins to flow
I really don't care anymore
About all the Jim-Jims in this town
And everybody putting everybody else down
And all of the politicians makin' crazy sounds
All the dead bodies piled up in mounds"​




​


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood

These remix a lot of songs to dubstep.


----------



## heroin

AshleyVictoria said:


> Heroin - The Velvet Underground
> Written by Lou Reed.


Sweet.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## rawrguy

i'm not going to post it because no one is going to listen to it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^pfff. you know, this thread is just for showing off your superior taste in music :b

on this note:


----------



## Resonance




----------



## layitontheline

!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Just Like Honey by Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## rockyraccoon

layitontheline said:


> !!!


 I have loved that song ever since my childhood. CCR is awesome


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mikesmart

muse-unintended


----------



## LALoner




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## heroin

Warning! Don't listen unless you can stand extremely loud music.


----------



## Lumiere

I just heard this in the film _Stranger Than Fiction_ and really liked it...


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## MindOverMood

Oooo she leakin'


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## Some Russian Guy

chinese rap


----------



## sacred




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## xFadeToBlack

Metallica-Trapped Under Ice.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Lumiere




----------



## cgj93

yes it's from a videogame, so what


----------



## layitontheline

pstchhhhh **** yeah baby
i know you got you another man but i can love you better than him


----------



## foe

RIP Teena Marie


----------



## Lumiere

I really think this is a very beautiful song.


----------



## Amanda123

This whole mix & vid is whats up.


----------



## layitontheline

Don't care if this makes me a loser. I'm diggin it. My my my.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## MattFoley

This is one messed up video but man it's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## whiterabbit

Last time I saw them, I passed by Oleg (far right) having a cigarette outside the doors as I left and he looked right at me. It was great moment in my life.


----------



## kangarabbit




----------



## papaSmurf

You can't see me!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

&


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## BetaBoy90

Can't seem to get enough of this, don't need no stinking lyrics!!!


----------



## redtogo72

^ I love the Radio Dept's music too!


----------



## whiterabbit

I have decided that I will go to their concert next year.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## redtogo72




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Insanityonthego

I could so see myself in this party.


----------



## layitontheline

eryryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy taaaaaam


----------



## shadowmask

Forgotten Tomb - Steal My Corpse


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is such a pretty song


----------



## Tristeza




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Purple Pen

8)


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## LostPancake

I believe release is in your smile
The tide shall turn to shelter us from storm
The seas of charity shall overflow
And bathe us all


----------



## layitontheline

This song makes my soul do a little jig while eating a sweet, sweet orange. Ramble on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mongorians




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

*Home*


----------



## Joel




----------



## Lasair




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## prudence




----------



## Tonykickass




----------



## lazy calm

they're both finnish bands.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## layitontheline

lonely heaaaaaaaaart


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## WalkingDisaster

Great guitar riffs. Contains the legendary Johnny Marr so there really is no reson to not love this!


----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## prudence




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Insanityonthego

This is my new obsession ****ing awesomeness. Romanian eurodance is the shiz! I can't wait to become a dj I have so much passion for this music!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## layitontheline

I love this. I want to sip wine and soak in a really bubbly bath with candles burning while listening to this.


----------



## MattFoley

Petty looks like an old woman here.


----------



## melissa75




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I was at this show. God it was awesome, all 3 nights.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

turn this up


----------



## LostPancake

That organ...


----------



## layitontheline

Bell bottom blues, you made me cry,
But I don't want to lose this feeling.
And if I could choose a place to die
It would be in your arms.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## udontknowme

Incubus--Dig


----------



## layitontheline

Madonnnnnna I hate you. But I do love to sing and dance the **** out of this song.


----------



## heroin




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Howling Voice

Salutations. New guy here.





 - The Radio Dept: "Strange Things Will Happen"

Makes me forget about all my worries for a good four and half minutes. =] Enjoy.

edit -- I couldn't embed for some reason.


----------



## prudence

shadowmask said:


>


Golly gee wiz I've listened to this song so many times in the past. Love it.



layitontheline said:


> Madonnnnnna I hate you. But I do love to sing and dance the **** out of this song.


_HOW IT COULD BEEEE... UNTIL YOU SHARED YOUR SECRET WITH ME!!
MMMMMMMM something coming over mmmmmmm
somethings coming over meeee_

How do I remember these lyrics? I just now started singing this song like I was possessed or something...

_My babys got a seeecret!
MMmmmmmmmmm_

Ahem, ANYWAY... my turn:


----------



## prudence




----------



## laura024




----------



## ardrum




----------



## LALoner

I love this kid to pieces.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## laura024

LALoner said:


> [
> I love this kid to pieces.


Me too. I've seen like all of his videos.


----------



## MindOverMood

Fito Blanko representing T.O


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## KumagoroBeam

I listened to this song 30 times last night.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Bullet For My Valentine- My Fist, Your Mouth, Her Scars.


----------



## Dub16




----------



## Dub16




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## Amanda123

Fav. band atm.


----------



## Resonance

prudence said:


>


I approve


----------



## Resonance

heroin said:


>


Good Taste


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## lazy calm

aaah the bweeders


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

This is easily the best 25 minute performance of any live band in recent history, it was the most amazing concert I ever been to. Time for the meatsteak, bury the meatsteak, take out of the meatstick time, Whoaaa shocks my brain! Whoaaa shocks my brain! Yes, I'm obsessed.


----------



## BrokenStars

Every song on these 2 albums. :banana:banana


----------



## Tristeza




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm adrift on Miles' psychedelic jazz ferry into oblivion


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## AussiePea

^^ niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice






Only the greatest song from the greatest album LIVE (minus some key figureheads but whatevs).


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The entire _Budos Band II_ album, here is the final track


----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## ferrellwolf

heroin said:


>


Wow this is amazing:yes, I'm downloading this album.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## ImWeird




----------



## kangarabbit




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## shadowmask

Dimmu Borgir - Spellbound


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amanda123

:eyes


----------



## xTKsaucex

- this is what happens if you game too much, you get literally sucked in


----------



## quiet0lady

Saw this on the msn homepage today, sooo adorable!


----------



## Resonance




----------



## thegreatestview

please excuse the lack of userfriendliness of my post, its my first time using the internet


----------



## metamorphosis

"Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)"-Arcade Fire


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## prudence




----------



## LostPancake

It needs a good video...


----------



## cgj93




----------



## robtyl

:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

All I need is remedy 8)


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Resonance




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## xTKsaucex

love Zarif, Love Danny Byrd both of them should make a love child


----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Toad Licker

Pagan metal group Arkona from Russia. The lead singer Masha has one of the most awesome voices I've ever heard, she can do both the clean and harsh vocals.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## MarcJohnson

I always enjoy listening to the Arctic Monkeys heres my fav 5 songs by them I think they are a cracking band one of the top in my generation I think.

1: Secret Door

2: Choo Choo

3: Seven

4: Space invaders

5: Settle for a draw

Infact I love every song on every album


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crazy good inventive contemporary jazz


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Toad Licker said:


> Pagan metal group Arkona from Russia. The lead singer Masha has one of the most awesome voices I've ever heard, she can do both the clean and harsh vocals.


I guess I don't really mind Arkona but I don't like Russia, much in the same way as I am into Behemoth but am not a big fan of Poland. I guess there nationality does influence their music so it bears some relevance to me, despite what you might say.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The REAL Viking metal before Enslaved, Amon Amarth etc!!


----------



## Johny

I don't know how to embed!


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## prudence




----------



## GooGav

"The Sun's Gone Dim And The Sky's Turned Black" by Johann Johannson.

It's featured on the trailer for the new film Battle: "Los Angeles"


----------



## scintilla




----------



## cgj93

not really diggin it, just drunk


----------



## cgj93

:sus


----------



## stranger25

that lightning strike was real, causing a delay in the video shooting


----------



## immortal80

been listening to BT's newest album a lot, and this song is very uplifting. plus, bt's production skills are insane. what a freak.


----------



## thegreatestview

*manic street preachers - nobody loved you*


----------



## GooGav

Johny, here's how you embed youtube vids here. Click on the Share button, check the Short Url option, copy the alphanumeric mess after this 'http://youtu.be/'. It'll look like this: 6D9I03URhtw

Finally, use the Youtube button when replying here and past that code between the youtube tags.

Thanks for this mate - very useful! Cheers.


----------



## Tradskin69

Lord Tanamo, Come Down. Trojan Records circa 1963


----------



## GooGav

GooGav said:


> "The Sun's Gone Dim And The Sky's Turned Black" by Johann Johannson.
> 
> It's featured on the trailer for the new film Battle: "Los Angeles"


Here's the video to the song I mentioned earlier.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## uhhhbrandon

My favorite song by Kaskade. Never gets old.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## GooGav

DryRun said:


> Cheers Gav
> 
> Btw, I liked the song you linked. I also hadn't seen the trailer for Battle La until now either, looks like it might be fun. Just hopefully not too independence day or..*shudder* skyline
> 
> Insomnia sucks, here's one more


Thanks. Yeah, Battle: LA does like really good - I don't know very much about it, but the trailer with that song is quite...moving. I'll post a new thread in the Entertainment section.

Your Kauan track is really good - I've never heard of them before. Cheers for the post.

Gav


----------



## prudence




----------



## Tristeza




----------



## miminka

The entire album Colleen et les Boîtes à Musique...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


>


This is fabulous, as soon as I read the name Barrington Levy I knew I had to give it a listen


----------



## kiirby




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TenYears

I don't know why this video hasn't made it big, huge...much respect, lots of work went into making this, props to all my wife's homies...I f*kcin love this song, playin it over & over. And BTW that's my slab. Not my wife's. MINE.


----------



## prudence




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Still got this on repeat


----------



## Toad Licker

If you like Paul Simone you'd probably like Blitzen Trapper.


----------



## mrbojangles

CrashMedicate said:


> Downloaded the entire album last night and cannot get enough of it!


Sci Fi crimes is one of the best albums I've heard in a while.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## ramblingrants

So many good songs mentioned on here. Right now I am stuck on Cut like a Buffalo by The Dead Weather.






hopefully I posted this right. :um


----------



## LostPancake

I was working along all nicely in the library today when this song came on. Damn you, Pandora! :wife

Better without the video, btw.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## Aloysius

CrashMedicate said:


> Downloaded the entire album last night and cannot get enough of it!


----------



## miminka




----------



## scintilla




----------



## If Only




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Amanda123

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## xTKsaucex

Amanda123 said:


> :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


Yessir - first found that it was on repeat for about 50 times,





Starry eyed on LSD


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## cgj93

what a year


----------



## Amanda123

xTKsaucex said:


> Yessir - first found that it was on repeat for about 50 times


Lol, yea I saw you post this song like a week ago & I couldn't stop listening. You have awesome taste in music. :yes


----------



## prudence




----------



## KumagoroBeam

^Oh yes.


----------



## kiirby




----------



## xTKsaucex

Amanda123 said:


> Lol, yea I saw you post this song like a week ago & I couldn't stop listening. You have awesome taste in music. :yes


oh you - :does the hand gesture:


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

pure viking imagery


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Keith

^awesome song

Heavy Metal is the Law - Helloween


----------



## cgj93

i have always digged this tune its very chilled,


----------



## prudence




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## prudence

:heart this


----------



## GooGav

Ebony Eyes by Bob Welch.

Go figure! Very random.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Johnny Cash - Nobody


----------



## lazy calm

singer, Trish Keenan died last week 
great band..


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## whiterabbit

I'm listening to nothing but dub at the moment.








Canadian Brotha said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

just love the techno-rock beats :yes


----------



## Citrine




----------



## erasercrumbs

*Vaguely sinister is the coolest kind of sinister.*


----------



## 2Talkative

Can't get this out of my head.....


----------



## lazy calm

yeah i'm digging a lot right now..:b
i get a lot of nostalgic vibes from that Nico's song.


----------



## prudence

ah lawdy, i love finding good music.


----------



## ferrellwolf

They sped up to the point where they provoke, the punchline before they have told the joke


----------



## SheelaNaGig

This week I've been listening to Peter Bjorn & John and Joni Mitchell.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline

How did I not like this song before?!!!! So going to get bunny rabbited to this album


----------



## stranger25




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## LostPancake

Minus the creepy ending


----------



## Keith

So 80's and so badass


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

as loud as it will go


----------



## prudence




----------



## KumagoroBeam

I wanna go hoooooome, I need to take my happy pills again.


----------



## Orchid20

I am in love with her guitar skills. + This is an awesomely empowering kind of song.

"'Cause I could cut the cord with you, anyday
I don't need you to remind me who's the boss. 
'Cause I could be the boss of YOU, _any-dayyy_
If I tried really hard."


----------



## erasercrumbs

Someday*, I'm going to go Christmas caroling. Or rather, I'm going to walk up and down the street with a boombox. And out of that boombox, this will flow, like sweet goodness oozing from a Caramello.






*ie, never


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## prudence




----------



## Purple Pen

I've lost count how many times I've listened to this song now. Downtown Battle Mountain II, woooooooo!


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Yozo




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I will come to you in the daytime
I will raise you from your sleep
I will kiss you in four places
As I go runnin' down your street

I will squeeze the life right out of you
I will make you laugh, and make you cry
And we may never forget it
As I make you call my name as you shout it to the blue, summer sky

And we may never meet again
So shed your skin lets get started
And you will throw your arms around me
And you will throw your arms around me

I will come to you at nightime
I will climb into your bed
I will kiss you in 155 places
As I go swim around in your head

I will squeeze the life right out of you
I will make you laugh, I'll make you cry
And we may never forget it
As I make you call my name as you shout it to the blue, summer sky

And we may never meet again
So shed your skin lets get started
And you will throw your arms around me


----------



## softshock11

everyone should put away their judgment and self conscious feelings away and listen to this


----------



## birtney

I'm a Ne-Yo fan. I so love his songs, I'm digging all of his songs until the end of time.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## KumagoroBeam

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

Barackaveli





and if you haven't seen the other video from them


----------



## TheDaffodil

"Sweeter and Sweeter" by Alex Parks.


----------



## feels




----------



## deanna57

Incubus "Drive"


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## papaSmurf

Lantern - "Crude Vessels of Sound"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Crude_Vessels_of_Sound.mp3


----------



## erasercrumbs

It's only a little over a minute long. Give it a listen (and a look), beautiful people.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## tutliputli

Not my usual taste but I can't stop listening to his album. He has the most lovely, soulful voice. Good ****.


----------



## miminka




----------



## whiterabbit

I love him so.


----------



## watashi

I dig this at the moment:


----------



## Infexxion




----------



## ready

I'm liking this cover of Paranoid Android. She has a beautiful voice, I gotta check out her other stuff.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## rosettas stoned




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## cafune




----------



## rosettas stoned

Live Laugh Love said:


>


Excellent call!


----------



## prudence




----------



## layitontheline

Ah man I'm going to be obsessed with this song for the next week :mushy


----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## Emanresu

__
https://soundcloud.com/midge%2Fmidge-live-milk-face-5th-december-2009


----------



## scintilla

quiet0lady said:


>


Awesome song and I really like the vid. I've never heard of the Pomegranates before so I decided to look them up after seeing your post. Great band!


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Latest Usher album that was released in 2010. I have been downloading and listening to a lot of rap and hip hop albums recently.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i've been a fan since i was 11. (my childhood T_T)


----------



## thegreatestview

starflyer 59 - first heart attack


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## miminka




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## skygazer




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Magaly




----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## DrinkingMilk

Not a huge R.E.M. fan, but this is pretty much 4 minutes and 25 seconds of perfection. 
*hits replay*


----------



## room101




----------



## scintilla




----------



## softshock11

:boogielol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

On repeat. Up loud. So good.






I'm an ocean in your bedroom
Make you feel warm
Make you wanna re-assume
Now, we know it all for sure

I'm a dance hall
Dirty break beat
Make the snow fall
Up from underneath your feet

Not alone, I'll be there
Tell me when you wanna go

I'm a meth lab, first rehab
Take it all off
And step inside the running cab
There's a love that knows the way

I'm the rainbow
In your jail cell
All the memories of
Everything you've ever smelled

Not alone, I'll be there
Tell me when you want to go
Ooh

Sideways falling, more will be revealed my friend
Sideways falling, more will be revealed my friend
(Don't forget me, I can't hide it)
(Come again, get me excited)

I'm an inbred and a pothead
Two legs that you spread
Inside the tool shed
Now, we know it all for sure

I could show you
To the free field
Overcome and more
Will always be revealed

Not alone, I'll be there
Tell me when you wanna go
Ooh

I'm the bloodstain
On your shirt sleeve
Coming down and more are coming to believe
Now, we know it all for sure

Make the hair stand
Up on your arm
Teach you how to dance
Inside the funny farm

Not alone, I'll be there
Tell me when you wanna go

I'll be there but
Tell me when you wanna go
Come again and
Tell me when you wanna go


----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## cgj93

:evil


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's too bad they don't have a better version on youtube


----------



## Pangur Ban

Air Supply - 'All Out of Love'
Bobby Brown - 'Every Little Step'
Aqua - 'Candyman'


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## layitontheline

I can smell the pain that surrounds you
I can taste the tears in your eyes


----------



## AussiePea

Evanescence - You

Not many artists can make me emotional like her, that voice......


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Karsten

Cowboy Dan - Modest Mouse


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## layitontheline

Jesus ****ing christ this song sounds sweet no matter what is done to it. khalgjlkjsdfljsd!!!!!!!!!!!!!! totally losing my virginity to this. jk. but i'm not.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scintilla




----------



## miminka




----------



## xTKsaucex

this for sure:






and for you american hommies


----------



## erasercrumbs

Really cool video, too.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Hey you!


----------



## thegreatestview

black lab - wash it away


----------



## Wirt




----------



## BetaBoy90

100% chance of eargasm!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shankly

Bellbird said:


> I could listen to this song on repeat all day long.


 I was just going to post this. This is actually my favoruite song of all time.


----------



## cgj93

Amanda123 said:


>


 now I know the name of that tune! :boogie

Thanks Amanda123!!:squeeze whoever you are :b


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Amanda123

LostIdentity said:


> now I know the name of that tune! :boogie
> 
> Thanks Amanda123!!:squeeze whoever you are :b


Lmao. Your welcome. 

Another song I'm digginn by them,


----------



## Amanda123

udontknowme said:


>


:heart Nostalgia :eyes


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## astrophysics

that built to spill song above was one of the first of theirs i heard and it's on my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## miminka

The background music by Jonathan Halper; Leaving My Old Life Behind/I Am A Hermit (1950)


----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Elizabeth419

Jar of hearts by Christina Perri.


----------



## Crystalline

by Sia






Both very sad, but good songs.


----------



## feels




----------



## whiterabbit

I don't know why it took me so long to realise that the musical FELA! was about Fela Kuti. It was probably because I'm so mentally deficient. I would have gone and seen it if I'd known.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Funkygrub

SO good!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

2 for 1.


----------



## astrophysics




----------



## Orchid20

"and there's a chance that things'll get weird
yeah, that's a possibility
although I didn't do anything
no, I didn't do anything

all I ever wanted,
all I ever wanted,
all I ever wanted was to be your spine!"

this song is about personified parts of a radio unit, how brilliant. i <3 90s indie rock


----------



## astrophysics

archers of loaf are awesome. do you like bachmann's post-archers work Crooked Fingers?


----------



## rosettas stoned

Linkin Park was so awesome when they wrote songs like this:


----------



## MsMusic




----------



## rawrsmus

Really powerful theme, love it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I feel like I need to be playing Mirrors Edge when listening to this.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Amanda123 said:


>


hahahhahah OMG KID!!


----------



## Barry Egan




----------



## erasercrumbs

For those advanced cases amongst us, it's a strange comfort when we, in our darkest moments, feel ourselves begin to slip away. It's interesting that this band can so realistically summon up the pathetic euphoria of what it's like to give in to lunacy. Too many sane people treat insanity as something fun or cool, when it's really nothing of the sort.

Even without any subtext, this is a really catchy song, with fascinating lyrics and poetic, moody instrumentation. I love how it transitions from synthetic instruments to real instruments, in keeping with the narrative. Truth be told, this is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## buklti

The bassist from Pantera. His garage band.


----------



## Orchid20

astrophysics said:


> archers of loaf are awesome. do you like bachmann's post-archers work Crooked Fingers?


Never heard of Crooked Fingers; will definitely check them out!


----------



## papaSmurf

The whole soundtrack for NightSky is pretty swell, provided you like jazzy, ambient things.

http://schlarb.bandcamp.com/album/nightsky-soundtrack


----------



## LostPancake

This sounded really good today.

Also, the Beatles make moustaches look good.


----------



## astrophysics

Orchid20 said:


> Never heard of Crooked Fingers; will definitely check them out!


i think you'll enjoy it. very folky, though.


----------



## layitontheline

Listened to this while smoking in the darkness, staring out the window at the night skyline in all its glory. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## MsMusic




----------



## sean88




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## stranger25

finally found it on youtube


----------



## Berlusconi

Absolutely amazing track. Literally gives me chills. Nothing makes me happier than Grafix.

Also, 720p IS A MUST.


----------



## Amanda123

I probably replayed this over 20 times.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Antis

My high song, classic:cup


----------



## prudence

This is my favorite song this year...so far. :heart





Oh, this is super good too


----------



## Innominate




----------



## layitontheline

Listen, it dont really matter to me
Baby, you believe what you wanna believe
You see, you dont have to live like a refugee


----------



## LostPancake

I think I already posted this. But it deserves being posted twice.


----------



## emptybottle2




----------



## Mel267




----------



## Johny




----------



## anonymid




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## cafune

♥ =D


----------



## Tristeza

I absolutely love glitchy ambient songs


----------



## LostPancake

^ oh yeah, i heard that today - that bridge is perfect.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## Blujay13




----------



## arpeggiator

Tristeza said:


> I absolutely love glitchy ambient songs


I really liked a lot.

Ok back to the 90s, slowdive a very underrated band


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## silentcliche




----------



## factmonger




----------



## liso




----------



## room101

For some curious reason, this specific song of his makes me think of San Francisco:


----------



## Berlusconi

I couldn't find an HD version, so this shall suffice. Love this song.


----------



## Berlusconi

Tristeza said:


> I absolutely love glitchy ambient songs


This was amazing.


----------



## softshock11

liso said:


>


:boogieRADIOHEAD!


----------



## prudence




----------



## scintilla




----------



## softshock11

listening to this back to back for a few hours


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The lyrics are the best. Hurry up and be released Surtur!! Release your fire army upon the earth and let us feel the wrath of the flaming sword!!


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## layitontheline

jooooooo joooooo eyeball
i know you
you know me
one thing i can tell you is you got to be free


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## layitontheline

didn't i didn't i didn't iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

It's bitter baby, 
And it's very sweet. 
I'm on a rollercoaster, 
but I'm on my feet.


----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## Judi

Don't usually like metal, but I like this for some reason :/ Maybe it's the anime...


----------



## Manfi




----------



## rawrsmus

Judi said:


> Don't usually like metal, but I like this for some reason :/ Maybe it's the anime...


Akagi is a great anime, one of my favorites. It's so clever and interesting.
-

I'm really getting into bee gees at the moment, this song is so beautiful.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## erasercrumbs

Most people are not okay.


----------



## jtb3485

"Disconnected" -Shy Child


----------



## whiterabbit

So funky, so good.


----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## layitontheline

There is a road, no simple highway, 
Between the dawn and the dark of night, 
And if you go, no one may follow, 
That path is for your steps alone.


----------



## Tristeza




----------



## scintilla




----------



## MsMusic




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Glue

Greg Oblivian and The Tip-Tops - Precious One


----------



## LostPancake

It really is a good song, esp in headphones. The guitar tone, and the harmonies. It made my day.


----------



## Jcgrey

Smashing Pumpkins - Ugly


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I love this


----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline

Played this for people while we were stoned and they were not as enthusiastic about it as I was. What a shame when people don't know good music.


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


>


I love this whole album! Pretty much every song on that one is great. Mi Kple Dogbekpo is the bestest though.


----------



## Charizard

Listening to the leaked new Mother Mother album. I don't quite like it as much as O My Heart, but it definitely has some pretty good tracks on it.


----------



## softshock11

i liked Juliette Lewis since forever, as an actress and singer and i heard this song it kinda caught me :]


----------



## whiterabbit

papaSmurf said:


> I love this whole album! Pretty much every song on that one is great. Mi Kple Dogbekpo is the bestest though.


Yeah, it's a great compilation. Everything released by Analog Africa is brilliant.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> Yeah, it's a great compilation. Everything released by Analog Africa is brilliant.


I will have to look up the rest of their stuff! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## room101




----------



## SOME




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## cafune




----------



## purplefruit




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## PlayerOffGames

^ shes awesome cuz she knows she wont do well the second time but she's still going...i love her :mushy


----------



## scintilla




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

^ Same here. And the whole album!


----------



## cgj93




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Aphexfan

> ^ Same here. And the whole album!


:agree


----------



## Magaly




----------



## quiet0lady




----------



## GnR




----------



## GnR

I really need to start playing the piano again.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## stranger25

I watched this movie today. Classic.


----------



## purplefruit

I love the 80s :um


----------



## bafranksbro

There is never a time I can't listen to this song, favorite song ever without a doubt.


----------



## LALoner

Eliza said:


> I love the 80s :um


: )


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## ImWeird




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## cafune

This is brilliant! :teeth


----------



## stranger25




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## MsMusic

Eliza said:


> I love the 80s :um


Me too! I love freestyle music!!


----------



## liso

the most amazing b-side. Gotta listen to it with headphones.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm unsure if I'm crazy, but this strikes me as the best Radiohead song ever.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## laura024




----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


>


Still? <3


----------



## If Only




----------



## ImWeird




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Everything WINTERSLEEP.


----------



## JGreenwood

If Only said:


>


This is one of my favorite Smashing Pumpkins songs!

Mayonaise is my favorite though.


----------



## layitontheline

"I see dead people" :lol


----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


> "I see dead people" :lol


Pull out your glow sticks and ecstasy everyone.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## caflme

Barry Manilow - Ships


We walked to the sea
Just my father and me
And the dogs played around on the sand
Winter cold cut the air
Hangin' still everywhere
Dressed in gray, did he say
Hold my hand
I said, love's easier when it's far away
We sat and watched a distant light
We're two ships that pass in the night
We both smile and we say it's alright
We're still here
It's just that we're out of sight
Like those ships that pass in the night
There's a boat on the line
Where the sea meets the sky
There's another that rides far behind
And it seems you and I are like strangers
A wide ways apart as we drift on through time
He said, it's harder now, we're far away
We only read you when you write
We're two ships that pass in the night
And we smile when we say it's alright
We're still here
It's just that we're out of sight
Like those ships that pass in the night
We're just ships that pass in the night
And we smile when we say it's alright
We're still here
It's just that we're out of sight
Like those ships that pass in the night
We're just two ships that pass in the night
And we smile when we say it's alright
We're still here
It's just that we're out of sight


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety




----------



## purplefruit

JamieHasAnxiety said:


>


wow @ the coincidence of you posting this... because I was blasting this on the subway today thinking omg this song is awesome


----------



## Mel267




----------



## Glue

I'm going through a Guigou Chenevier phase. I wish "Le Monde Libre," "Le Retour Du Percuppsala," and "Le Plaisir De Paloma" were longer. Like 20 minutes longer.


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Jcgrey

I kinda have a thing for Régine :love2


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Kiddish' but I love the tune! :3


----------



## LilA67

I'm About To Go Off! -Bootz Durango


----------



## room101

The entire People's Key album by Bright Eyes.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

My favorite song at the moment. <3


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Innominate




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

*FIFA! <333*


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## stranger25

hidden gem


----------



## Smallfry

Freak Me - Another Level


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## arpeggiator

The Black Lips-Short Fuse
Description: This video is a schizophrenic fit filled with explosives, mustachioed baddies, and a cameo from a cracked-up Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## beshino

:boogie


----------



## Mel267




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Johny




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## Kakaka




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## scintilla




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## proximo20




----------



## StevenGlansberg

writingupastorm said:


>


:high5


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## room101




----------



## udontknowme




----------



## cgj93




----------



## purplefruit

:boogie


----------



## scintilla

Play it, Sam.


----------



## miminka




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## crazyg

Two songs right now:











Two very different songs..ha.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Chrysalii

My current musical obsession is Porcupine Tree (and in a way Steven Wilson in general), so I can't really pin down one song in particular.

I know, I cheated...oh well.


----------



## stranger25

loud.


----------



## room101




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## anonymid

stranger25 said:


> loud.


That's a good one. I've got other songs from that album stuck in my head now:


----------



## Zeddicus




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


>


Whoa, that first song is amazing! I was listening to it in the background until about 45 seconds in, but was forced to pay it my full attention after that point.

The second song just reminds me of this, though:


----------



## whiterabbit

The first tune's probably better and easier to like, but I've become a bit obsessed with Colin Stetson and his bass saxophone lately, so the second video hits the spot. It looks like it hurts to play that thing. 

And I quite liked that Old Time Relijun song. Never heard of them before.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety




----------



## stranger25




----------



## zookeeper

whatsername75 said:


> Play it, Sam.


One of my favourite Sam Cooke songs!! Good show.


----------



## GnR




----------



## RDorothy




----------



## RDorothy




----------



## Duke of Prunes

Plain old-school 156 bpm jungle when the hardcore elements had just been phased out and before it spawned a billion subgenres. Doesn't get much simpler than this.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## quiet0lady

Whenever I feel down, I just watch this performance and it makes me feel better instantly.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Listen to it!! It's cute. :]


----------



## Innominate




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## viv




----------



## MindOverMood

The main girl in this video is gorgeous:mushy


----------



## If Only

I especially like this version of this song.


----------



## Infexxion

Never did like Hollywood Undead, but this particular song from their new album is nice and heavy, and the clean vocals in the chorus sound amazing.


----------



## cafune

This song's currently blasting on my speakers! =]


----------



## Jessie203

The Bassdrum - Schlachthofbronx
"Feel the bassdrum, feel the bassdrum... " ^_^


----------



## liso

Also liking the other new Strokes song "You're so Right". I'm liking it more than the new single. 
http://www.nme.com/news/the-strokes/55213


----------



## Magaly




----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Abracadavre by Elena Siegman.


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## stranger25




----------



## scintilla




----------



## LifeGoesOn

"E.T." by Katy Perry feat. Kanye West :boogie


----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## TenYears

I can't get enuf of this video.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Jcq126

The Strokes (come back has begun **** yes!) - Undercover of Darkness
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Living Loving Maid - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shannanigans

Hollow Crown by Architects, surrender your techno by these silhouettes, and drain notes by the ready set


----------



## GnR




----------



## BetaBoy90

F-U-U-U-U-U-U-U-CKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Trapt

Pretty much anything by the band Eyes Set to Kill at the moment, though a song called _Come Home_ holds a special significance for me.


----------



## stranger25




----------



## LostPancake

Man, am I late to the party on this one.

Oh well, :yay


----------



## Spindrift

This has been my latest "dozen-a-day" song. Very therapeutic.


----------



## wickedtruth

This.


----------



## papaSmurf

Been listening to this one over and over. The "always" bits are stuck in my head something fierce. I'm in love with the way the singer curls that single word around.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Yukmouth -- I Love Dro


----------



## whiterabbit

I'll Fly Away - Isaiah Owens

Here if anyone wants to listen. It's gospel.


----------



## Trapt

Black Veil Brides - The Mortician's Daughter

They won't be to everybody's taste, but it's probably my most listened to song at the moment, though admittedly it makes me pretty sad. :um


----------



## Moth360

I'm really digging this right now:

WhiteSnake - Is This Love - 



Lady Antebellum - Need You Now - 



David Naranjo - Midnight's Moon and Warrior's Soul - didn't find these on youtube though... this is the site with the demo http://www.xcid.net/proyectos/truths_return_jerichos_path.php Midnight's Moon is the first track and Warrior's Soul is at the 4 minute mark or so...
I've been digging quite a few David Naranjo songs lately lol
I've also been listening to some Taylor Swift and "The Struggle Within" by Metallica. A little of everything I guess! :b


----------



## Mel267




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## feels

I had heard the Soft Pack cover of this song before, but I'd never heard the original. Oh god... :boogie


----------



## TenYears




----------



## ImWeird




----------



## LifeGoesOn

"Written in the Stars" by Tinie Tempah feat. Eric Turner


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I may have posted these before, but what the heck.


----------



## Spindrift

It's been a while since I've listened to some Temple of the Dog. Going to have this on repeat for the rest of the night, I can tell.


----------



## erasercrumbs

merrygoroundwegoupandaroundwegomerrygoroundwegoupandaroundwego


----------



## scintilla

What a mess a little time makes


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## cgj93

not diggin, just listening


----------



## stranger25




----------



## Haydsmom2007

this song


----------



## Haydsmom2007

also a song called "Howlin' for you" by the Black Keys BUT the music video is kind of weird. It's got commentary, it's in the form of a movie trailer so that kind of sucks. You can't just listen to the song that way.


----------



## changeforthebetter

dont judge me, i like a wide variety of music and dont normally go for gangsta but i am really digging this right now...






edit: um fail, how do you put the video in?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Tristeza

Looping this one for a few hours already:


----------



## Spindrift

Love Rush's instrumentals, but Limbo in particular has been getting a lot of hits lately. That cover never fails to capture my imagination, too.


----------



## LALoner




----------



## LostPancake

Spindrift said:


> Love Rush's instrumentals, but Limbo has been getting a lot of hits in particular lately. That cover never fails to capture my imagination, too.


Whoa, that sounds a lot better than I remember it - I probably only heard that album once.

This song and video is like audio prozac.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## rdrr




----------



## liso




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Paper Samurai

An Embarrassing one lol :b (but Boyce Avenue do some pretty damn good acoustic covers mind)


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## writingupastorm

I love this song, irishK!


irishK said:


>


----------



## rawrsmus

I love this version and part, listen to it every morning. lol


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## Mc Borg

Earthsick earthsick earthsick earthsick earthsick earthsick!






It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black of a digital clock! It's the well water black!


----------



## purplefruit

The damn chorus is stuck in my head :mum


----------



## layitontheline

:heart


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## stylicho




----------



## Johny

ps if anyone knows where/can find 'I'm a man (that's what I'm trying to be)' by Hendrix on the internet I'll be in your debt kind sir or madam.


----------



## heartofchambers

arpeggiator said:


>


YEAH! :yes


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## prudence




----------



## stylicho




----------



## erasercrumbs

I _hate_ parties, but I wouldn't mind going to a ragtime party, whatever that is.


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## Indianapolis Jones

Pixillate by Devin Townsend. Amazing tune.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

craving a road trip to anywhere


----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Takerofsouls

Ive been listening to Thrice non stop for the last few days and im gonna have to say Red Sky is my fave right now.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## uhhhbrandon

Morgan Page - The Longest Road (deadmau5 remix)


----------



## papaSmurf

John Fahey - Requiem for Mississippi John Hurt

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Requiem_For_Mississippi_John_Hurt.mp3


----------



## Amanda123

d(-_-)b


----------



## layitontheline

:'(


----------



## Monroee

The Only One by Evanescence.

&

Je Ne Regrette Rien by Edith Piaf.

Is it sad that I'm too lazy to get a video?


----------



## Spindrift

Love it when two great things are spliced.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## stylicho

> Is it sad that I'm too lazy to get a video?


Not at all. You're holding true to your status.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Only song that ever made me cry.


----------



## LALoner




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## I Am Annie

The one above made me giggle. And smile. :yes






EDIT: Thank you so much to the person below me.


----------



## writingupastorm

I Am Annie said:


> The one above made me giggle. And smile. :yes
> 
> I don't know what I did wrong :\ [as in I'm not sure how to just make it come out as a video like that]


Take everything after the "v=" in the url, so in this case "Y8XuMDi-wIk" and place it between youtube tags.


----------



## Johnson11

Currently I am listening to Mocking Bird by Eminem and the song in the playlist will be Ring my bells by Enrique Iglesias...


----------



## Tristeza




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## kingfoxy

neal morse heaven in my heart


----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## Pangur Ban

Bi-WINNING! Win here, win there, win, win, win everywhere!


----------



## Spindrift

Canadian Zeppelin, man.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## starblob

The John Butler Trio - I'd do anything (Soldiers Lament).


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## whiterabbit

I apologise for posting after myself, spamming the thread, etc.


----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## popeet

erasercrumbs said:


> I _hate_ parties, but I wouldn't mind going to a ragtime party, whatever that is.


did someone say a ragtime party? i'm too scared of parties, but i've always wanted to have one, with a with a dash of jelly roll morton's craziness. i have an antique player piano.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

for some reason this cheers me up.


----------



## VCL XI

^ Nice, I just watched Live at Kezar the other day.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Witan

layitontheline: I love Three Days Grace, and that is the song that got me into them.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## i just want luv

Has a very nice jazz, blues beat.


----------



## vash




----------



## TenYears




----------



## LALoner

*80s Party!*


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## atticusfinch

and


----------



## fanatic203

I'm going to be really uncool and post the most popular song right now, but I can't stop listening to it:


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## panopticon




----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I've started getting into dubstep. This song is sick. Just fast forward to the 1:00 mark if you get antsy. You won't be disappointed.






I like the part where it goes WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## miminka

... like anyone cares


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses




----------



## Spindrift

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


>


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## layitontheline

This strawberry lollipop suppressing my cough in combo with this song makes me frisky.


----------



## GnR




----------



## faded flowers

Tokyo Police Club - Bambi






and.. Mumford & Sons - White Blank Page


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cafune

Haha, I'm _loving_ this song!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## whiterabbit

I love that you can go to a gig now and somebody has a video of it up on YouTube the very next day. It was ****ing fantastic. I was near the front, wishing I could dance.






This is a more professional-looking video from some other performance somewhere.


----------



## Jade18

this song has been stuck in my head since I saw the movie
I keep singing it and people must think im a weirdo:um


----------



## stranger25

what a great song


----------



## arpeggiator

Beautiful girls making awesome music. Very 80s


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> I love that you can go to a gig now and somebody has a video of it up on YouTube the very next day. It was ****ing fantastic. I was near the front, wishing I could dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a more professional-looking video from some other performance somewhere.


You have such great taste in music, that would have been a killer gig to be at! That bottom song is in the film Broken Flowers, that's where I heard it first


----------



## cgj93

:b


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

I really like the lyrics of this song


----------



## whiterabbit

Canadian Brotha said:


> You have such great taste in music, that would have been a killer gig to be at! That bottom song is in the film Broken Flowers, that's where I heard it first


Yeah, I keep hearing about that film in relation to Mulatu Astatke. He mentioned it himself last night. I'll watch it one of these days. My introduction to him was through the _Ethiopiques_ albums.

It really was great to hear his music live. I even missed the football for it.


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

^ Donny Hathaway did a great cover of this.






I like this song for some reason. I don't even have any of their music.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Pangur Ban

I miss you, Michael. :heart


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Dying note

This song is so catchy, it's ridiculous and yet I love it. Every bit of this song...lol


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## room101




----------



## IppikiOokami




----------



## miminka




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## theCARS1979

"What the Hell" - Avril Lavinge
and also "keep holding on" , very inspiring again by Avril Lavinge
Steve


----------



## miminka

... so depressed.


----------



## Meli24R




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## stylicho




----------



## stylicho

I think the entire audience was on LSD for this lol.


----------



## stylicho

okay that's enough


----------



## TenYears

I ****** made it rain last night.
I know some of this is old, so old, but I could **** all night, all day to these four songs....


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

stylicho said:


>


That's a kick *** song. Metallica does a good version as well.






This one breaks me.
My brother's birthday coming up. I play it in his memory. 
Going to be a really rough week.


----------



## ratbag

I really love this song. The best part is that the drummer of the band plays keyboards and drums at the same time live.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## njodis




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## muse87




----------



## Ironpain

I love the emotion that Eminem displays in this song, this is the Eminem who came out hard and exploded with his feelings. I really feel like he's speaking not only about his beef but saying don't take ****, he always did a great job of expressing the realities of his life.


----------



## miminka




----------



## Meli24R




----------



## LostPancake

I really wish the psychedelic revolution had actually worked.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Meli24R said:


>


Wintersleep is awesome!!!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Jessie203

What If I Kissed You - Drake


----------



## cafune

This song is just epic.


----------



## vash




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Meli24R




----------



## layitontheline

Ladadiddlkjdada. Where can I get me some jam to put on your booty.


----------



## sean88

Obsessed.


----------



## J C




----------



## atticusfinch

I never really liked The Strokes (especially since I found out that this kid I used 
to have a big crush on who's in a few of my classes is a big fan)...however, this song is just really awesome to admit that I actually like.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

this whole record is *so good*.


----------



## Spindrift

Great song. Unfortunate music video.


----------



## yep

The Ballad of Mona Lisa - Panic! At The Disco.

I'm not really a fan of these guys, but I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## cafune




----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## atticusfinch

blah. i don't know what is wrong with me one minute i'm fine the next i just feel like complete sh*t...this song that i recently discovered is making me feel alright though.


----------



## stranger25




----------



## sean88

Wow.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift

A pick-me-up like no other.


----------



## MsMusic

I've been looking for this song for years. Takes me back to listening to freestyle and watching my brothers break dance. I use to think they were so cool :lol


----------



## quiet0lady

sean88 said:


> Wow.


Nice!


----------



## Innominate




----------



## jim_morrison

Shai Hulud :nw


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

"Your Heart is an Empty Room" by Death Cab For Cutie. great song. But this is not the real artist singing, it's a cover by a girl i found on youtube, i have an instant crush on this girl after watching her video singing this song even though i don't know her, her voice is so lovely.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Someone posted this in the rate this song thread and I can't stop listening to it. Thanks to whoever posted it!


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## cafune




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm really loving Lhasa right now, the entire album these songs are from


----------



## Spindrift

No set list changes planned for the second leg of their tour. My precious is safe. :boogie


----------



## blair




----------



## derrickrose

dr.dre eminem I need a doctor
Man love the video


----------



## erasercrumbs

Heavy bass guitar and a xylophone. Like peanut butter M&M's.


----------



## lazy calm

too bad, too bad..........!


----------



## miminka

Beach House + Slowdive = Mazzy Star


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## CeilingStarer

This is just the best Chemical Bros guest vocalist song of all time. I remember it back in the early 00's, but heard it on the radio the other day and have been obsessed. The film clip is great too, about a girl taking acid the first time... and she's gorgeous as well (which got me really depressed).


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Resonance

I'm totally in love with song right now, Iron Maiden are truly masters of writings songs with narrative structure as good as a short novel.


----------



## Witchcraft

Air - Redhead Girl


----------



## NumeroUno

Billy Bragg - Price I Pay...can't find the better piano version though =/


----------



## Amanda123

Definitely in a sublime phase.


----------



## rfc

Even though I usually listen to more "harder" music this is the song I listen to most these days...


----------



## gilt

No change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change,
but I'm here in my mold, I am here in my mold.
But I'm a million different people from one day to the next...
I can't change my mold, no,no,no,no,no,no,no


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LifeGoesOn

derrickrose said:


> dr.dre eminem I need a doctor
> Man love the video


:yes

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm Coming Home - P. Diddy feat. Skylar Grey :boogie


----------



## dollparts

So Appaled - kanye west feat. swiss beats, jay z, pusha t


----------



## Paradoxical

gilt said:


> No change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change,
> but I'm here in my mold, I am here in my mold.
> But I'm a million different people from one day to the next...
> I can't change my mold, no,no,no,no,no,no,no


Yeah, man... was listening to that one a lot lately too

How about...


----------



## Spindrift

If anybody can make synths sound good, it's Rush.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

call me old-fashioned..but I don't care! Great song.


----------



## Pam

Brothers In Arms


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Hello22

Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Spindrift

Been spending hours listening to this and Distant Early Warning. Over and over again for the last couple days. Beyond digging. Obsessed.


----------



## miminka




----------



## arpeggiator

A man like that's like an unmade bed


----------



## cgj93

not kidding :b i digg this!






God I am so coool, so ****ING COOL AND TOUGH MAAAAAN!! Im just too cool to talk to you...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

AudreyHepburn said:


>


:heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## Hello22

Pixies - Where is my mind


----------



## Aphexfan

Lotus flower by radiohead :boogie :clap


----------



## writingupastorm




----------



## miminka

KumagoroBeam said:


> :heart


:clap


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Aphexfan said:


> Lotus flower by radiohead :boogie :clap


Same


----------



## Dan iel

Studio Ghibli: Spirited Away soundtrack, so beautiful.


----------



## miminka




----------



## noyadefleur

:teeth


----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## penguin runner

Anything by Childish Gambino. Especially Not Going Back.


----------



## Hell Boy

I couldn't resist one last song.


----------



## Hell Boy

One More...


----------



## Namida

HISTORIA by Toriumi Kousuke(<33) and Morikawa Toshiyuki.


----------



## vintagerocket

oh, divine. <3


----------



## stylicho




----------



## Hello22

Just Can't Get Enough - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Glue

I love seeing them live.


----------



## cafune




----------



## redtogo72




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## Spindrift

I'd like this to be my theme song. Someone make it happen.


----------



## LALoner




----------



## fingertips




----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

ViLLiO said:


>


:doh


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Tristeza




----------



## mus

There's so much diversity in here. 








fingertips said:


>


This is rekindling my love for Calvin Johnson.


----------



## Cody88




----------



## tcv

Foo Fighters are streaming their new album on their website. :yes

http://wastinglight.foofighters.com/

If you only listen to one song, listen to "Arlandria". Very cool.


----------



## Mr Blues

Hah, seems I stick out like a sore thumb here with my 'oldies'.

I was meant to live in the 60's..


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Mr Blues said:


> Hah, seems I stick out like a sore thumb here with my 'oldies'.
> 
> I was meant to live in the 60's..


You aren't alone! The 60s were glorious!


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## gilt




----------



## Hell Boy

^ I like that song.


----------



## cafune




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Hell Boy




----------



## Noll

Adorable. I love it when he sings "every little part of me, is a part of you".


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Mellah

:boogie


----------



## Spindrift

:nw


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Cody88




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## diamondheart89

:heart :mushy :yes


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## anonymid




----------



## blair




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## papaSmurf

Unknown Mortal Orchestra - How Can U Luv Me:

http://weeklytapedeck.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/05-05-How-Can-U-Luv-Me-Mastered.mp3

The Mantles - Raspberry Thighs:

http://weeklytapedeck.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/TheMantles-RaspberryThighs.mp3


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^ That's awesome... Yeah I remember hearing that they were calling themselves "The New Cars" after the original band split? haha.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## diamondheart89

:lol


----------



## kesker




----------



## Godless1

I'm loving the new Foo Fighters album.


----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## spacemanspiff




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## fingertips

http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Off+With+His+Cardigan+/2IwHU4?src=5


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## fuzzfuzzfuzz

Anything by Go Radio or the Lessons in Romantics album by Mayday Parade. Jason Lancaster quite frankly is a god. One man drinking games, you be the anchor that keeps my feet on the ground i'll be the wings that keep your heart in the cloud, goodnight moon and forever my father. They honestly make me cry, it's all I really listen to anymore


----------



## Innominate




----------



## cafune

♥ them so much!


----------



## miminka




----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm digging all of Milco's songs! :banana :boogie :b


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## atticusfinch

may your soul rest in peace man ... :sigh


----------



## redtogo72

atticusfinch said:


> Jeff Buckley - Grace
> 
> may your soul rest in peace man ... :sigh


I love Jeff Buckley's song "Grace" too. His dad, Tim Buckley, was a great musician as well. It's a shame both of them died at such a young age (Jeff at 30 & Tim at 2eight.

Here's my mystery video (unrelated to Buckley).


----------



## KumagoroBeam

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm digging all of Milco's songs! :banana :boogie :b


:ditto :yay


----------



## LifeGoesOn

KumagoroBeam said:


> :ditto :yay


:haha :b

--------------------------------


----------



## caflme




----------



## baseballdude




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## enpyre

^heh, I just popped open my foobar to see what I rated that song out of 5 stars. on the whole Suburbs album that was tied for my least fav song at 2/5 stars.

altho just the other day I realized I like almost every song on that album, even the ones I didn't like initially grew on me and it's slowly becoming one of my fav albums of all time. listening to that song now I bumped it up to 3/5 stars n_n

this songs amazin'


----------



## Aphexfan

How I made my millions by radiohead!! :yay


----------



## fingertips




----------



## dollparts

Oldies stuff lately..very inspiring

Stand by me - Ben e king
Thats life - frank sinatra
Me and mrs jones - Billy paul


----------



## LostPancake

Bellbird said:


>


I love this song, and her expressions.

This version has better quality -


----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## Witan

*Lacuna coil*

Oh yes....


----------



## retropat

"Wild Night" by Martha Reeves. Originally recorded by Van Morrison.


----------



## enpyre

7/10 just cuz Joanna Newsom is crazy like that.

smoar joanna newsom, but this time feat. The Roots, aww yeaahh


----------



## If Only




----------



## Spindrift

I'd like to replace the studio version of the song with this one on my iPod. Rocks so much. :clap


----------



## Valace

Be Human by Scott Matthew/Yoko Kanno... from the Ghost in the Shell soundtrack






Always digging this song... and it always makes me feel better than I was <3


----------



## Goopus

Here's To The Night by Eve 6


----------



## gilt




----------



## xTKsaucex

this without a doubt


----------



## sugarcane

Death Cab for Cutie-You're a Tourist
Can't wait for the album :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

I want to make love to this song, but I'm afraid it'd cause a guy to go limp.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

layitontheline said:


> I want to make love to this song, but I'm afraid it'd cause a guy to go limp.


^ Geez I used to have the tape of that when I was like 6 or seven. That synthy keyboard solo would probably put me off now, that or I'd probably think about Elton John too much..


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## gilt




----------



## miminka




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## LALoner

For a couple days now everytime I try to embed a youtube vid into this thread I get a copyright warning that says it can't be embedded.


----------



## papaSmurf

Marijata - Break Through:

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Break_Through.mp3


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## LALoner

gilt said:


>


The burning man pics were better than the song.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Mr Blues

^ Ah can't beat CCR.

Posted this great song in another thread, but this version is my favorite. A pub band I sometimes jam with do a wonderful rendition of this song.


----------



## ImWeird

I'm in a Margot mood.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShyFX

For all you Zooey fans.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

So...good...


----------



## ShyFX

^Nice!


----------



## avoidobot3000

He's been described as R&B for agoraphobics


----------



## GuyMontag

Into the Valley - The Skids


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## SuperSky

Every now and then I cower and I need to find empowerment. Empowerment is paramount to how I can begin to mount a plan that I can implement to make a dent on ignorance instead of drunk belligerence and the dissidence of miscreants with the never ending persistence to use the words in each sentence to beat a hole in her defence. There's beauty in her innocence that serves to build resistance in spite of all my good intents.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Broken Boy




----------



## atticusfinch

courtesy of Death Proof ...






and


----------



## atticusfinch

kumagorobeam - i will karaoke to that song before i die.


----------



## hjo

astronaut--amanda palmer


----------



## Jessie203

with teeth


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## that kid

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Noll

I remember these songs from Fifa Street 2, that I used to play when I was 9 or 10 I think... Their great, and Fifa Street 2 had a great soundtrack. (along with Burnout: Legends)


----------



## Jessie203

make it hot - ms jade and lady luck


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mr Blues

Fantastical magical irish tune. Oh yes I love it so.


----------



## ohgodits2014

I should try singing along to the rap part one of these days. :lol


----------



## GenoWhirl

This is a favorite I've been listening to recently, first heard it on a retirement tribute to one of my favorite wrestlers Edge last week and I just think it's an overall good tune. Especially if you already like 3 Doors Down.


----------



## GunnyHighway

This song is just purely amazing.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## feels




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## SlightlyJaded




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Morticia

Born This Way by Lady Gaga, the video is really weird and irrelevant but the song is cool. I like the first part best.


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## papaSmurf

LostPancake said:


>


^Love that song!

I've listened to Austra's "Lose It" about 8 times since yesterday.

http://weeklytapedeck.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/02-Lose-It.mp3


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Johny




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## dullgirl82

The Sea and the Rhythm - Iron & Wine and 
10am Automatic - The Black Keys


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## gilt




----------



## liso

^I played that piece in orchestra, sooo good!!

Can't get these songs outta my head. Really cool!


----------



## Spindrift

:boogie


----------



## mic gooflander95

'Sylvia' by Focus:

http://<a href="http://www.youtube....ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wvx8Giuum8</a>


----------



## Deathinmusic

No matter how sh*tty life gets, this song will never stop making me happier and soothing my soul.


----------



## bent

Locked Away-Keith Richards


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Tez

Totally love this, sounds awesome ^_^


----------



## Freebird




----------



## torontoperson

Uprising by Muse


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Freebird




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Freebird




----------



## atticusfinch

Freebird said:


>


_some people call me the space cowboy..._


----------



## laura024




----------



## Freebird




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## MsMusic




----------



## Freebird




----------



## QuietSoul

Lykke Li - Get Some
Hope Sandoval & The Warm Inventions - On the Low


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lazy calm

how he breaks that sh*t down towards the end


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Freebird




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## Goopus

Crazy For This Girl by Evan and Jaron


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm in love with this song. As far as groove goes, this is about as good as it gets. If you're a drummer (or a bassist) and want to achieve fantastic organic groove, I recommend letting this guide you.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Goopus

You Found Me by The Fray


----------



## Freebird




----------



## miminka




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Freebird




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## RFD1337

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## cafune

The movie's adorable! ♥


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## JAkDy

Two songs

The Way We Were - Barbra Streisand

Smile - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## lazy calm

got to know about this band when i saw Benjamin Smoke (very good doc!!)

I get unusually wistful feeling from their stuff.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Tristeza

Most. Beautiful. Post-Rock. Song. Ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Freebird




----------



## ValiantThor

Fade into you by mazzy star


----------



## Freebird




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Freebird




----------



## Tez




----------



## Freebird

Tez said:


>


That's pretty tight.


----------



## atticusfinch

=/


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Freebird




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amanda123

Catchy >.<


----------



## Freebird




----------



## Dying note

Bitter Ruin- *Limp*

Dark and lovely.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Freebird




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Aloysius

Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother, Summer '68, Echoes, Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun.


----------



## Orchid20

I miss this band dearly.


----------



## atticusfinch

mostly the video though


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## estse




----------



## Ban Me




----------



## sprinter




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Spindrift

That drumming, man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Such a beautiful song, kinda sad one though.


----------



## atticusfinch

it's okay - judge me. i just want to dance.


----------



## Neutrino

I've been obsessed with the Lion King songs lately...


----------



## laura024




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## atticusfinch

so. _good_. very atmospheric, never paid too much attention to it before.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Haydsmom2007

__
https://soundcloud.com/thisisfakediy%2Fbeastie-boys-make-some-nois
e

i'm not sure how someone could NOT like that song


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Innominate




----------



## layitontheline

Oh my god I love this.


----------



## feels




----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the absolute best version of this song, nobody can touch this


----------



## lazy calm

a bit like zep+sabbath :b


----------



## laura024




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is the absolute best version of this song, nobody can touch this







What was that choco-bear? *whispers* *'can't touch this'*


----------



## Charizard

It's not that I'm into it per se, but I just cannot stop watching this video. It's so WTF-inspiring.


----------



## zomgz

Charizard said:


> It's not that I'm into it per se, but I just cannot stop watching this video. It's so WTF-inspiring.


I've seen some strange music videos but that one is up at the top of my list.


----------



## Trooper

And have been digging it for quite some time, As i would like to know who the f*** am i, Without my SA.

That, And it`s a bloody great tune, And Keith Moon`s a brilliant drummer and bloody hilarious too.

Trooper


----------



## zomgz

I am really loving this song.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Peter Tosh, 1983, Word, Sound, & Power, Nuff Said!


----------



## Zil

And

http://stereogum.com/361001/deradoorian-you-carry-the-deed-hidden-cat-remix/mp3s/


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Purple Anteater! There is no youtube.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## cafune

Normally I hate Pitbull and his songs, but I find this one quite catchy!


----------



## purplefruit

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is the absolute best version of this song, nobody can touch this


WHATTTTTTTT...I didn't know Marcia did a version of that song. I'm ashamed of myself


----------



## Spindrift

Eliza said:


> Bobby Womack


----------



## KumagoroBeam

sometimes i feel i'm scared to live 
dying is easy


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Hamtown




----------



## Amanda123

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Deathinmusic

Someone might say Muse are channeling Queen, and they might be right, but they are doing it in the best way possible.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## atticusfinch

_they're singing - rococo, rococo, rococo, rococo._


----------



## miminka




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## Pangur Ban

RISE AGAINST


----------



## whiterabbit

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is the absolute best version of this song, nobody can touch this


Sorry to quote this for the third time, but this.


----------



## Ernie




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## nonso

Ben Harper and Jack Johnson - "High tide or low tide"


----------



## Jcoj613

The Smiths - How soon is now
Pretty much describes how I feel right now.


----------



## Johny




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## somatic




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Everyday I'm shufflin'


----------



## Ernie




----------



## Judi




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## thewall

sexy boyyyyyyy


----------



## atticusfinch

song of the day


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Clax




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Toad Licker

It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing! :boogie


----------



## Noll

I always cry when I hear this song, it's about being rejected by someone you really love.


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## laura024




----------



## StevenGlansberg

This song is so good and you all know it.


----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## LostPancake

Chrysalii said:


>


:yes

I love the bleakness of this album, and this song in particular. It's hard to pick a favorite Rush song but this one is up there.


----------



## Spindrift

Rush spam. :doh


----------



## StevenGlansberg

If everyone could stop listening to Rush, that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Spindrift

Love Live, despite Ed Kowalczyk being a narcissistic douchebag.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## TenYears

Dedicated to my ex. She wasn't after my $. She wanted kids. She got what she wanted. She became a swinger, a *****, who would f___ anything that would f___ her back. That's worse than being a golddigger.

6vwNcNOTVzY[[/MEDIA]


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MsMusic




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


> Love Live, despite Ed Kowalczyk being a narcissistic douchebag.


Love this post.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## SuperSky




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mr Blues

Lol Ian Anderson is one crazy dude.


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Mr Blues

irishK said:


>


:high5

K, your excellent musical taste never fails to surprise me.


----------



## Spindrift

Ready. Set.

Go:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## cgj93

the more different something is, the more I'm attracted to it.


----------



## Ernie

Neon Genesis Evangelion OST 3 - Infantile Dependence, Adult Dependency


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Charizard




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Ernie

Neon Genesis Evangelion OST - Thanatos


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## laura024




----------



## feels




----------



## Deathinmusic

If this song isn't genius I don't know what is. If you like this or any good prog rock you owe it to yourself to listen to the whole Shaming of the True album.


----------



## Chrysalii

Seems like this has been on every This American Life recently.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## papaSmurf

The People's Temple - "Sons of Stone"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Sons_of_Stone.mp3


----------



## MojoCrunch

Chemical Brothers - Container Park

From the soundtrack for the new movie Hanna.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## kesker




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Trooper

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## bezoomny

I've been listening to _Fear of a Black Planet_ and _A Nation of Millions_ over and over and over.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Clax




----------



## Ryanne

Who You Are by Jessie J


----------



## estse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Innominate




----------



## rawrguy

Daughters - John Mayer


----------



## Shannanigans

passenger by deftones
summertime by kenny chesney
tonight tonight by hot chelle rae
sad but true by metallica
and on the brightside by nsn


----------



## atticusfinch

_(haven't listened to this song in forever)_


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## StevenGlansberg

^nice nice nice nice






This song makes me feel super.


----------



## Noll




----------



## Amanda123

Finally found this beautiful song. :heart


----------



## cafune

Loving this song! ♥


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ImWeird




----------



## Jessie203

WHAT TO SAY
BORN RUFFIANS


----------



## erasercrumbs

If I could look like anyone, I would choose to look like the lead singer of Devo. The frazzled savant look is awesome. Of course, it's even cooler to actually _be_ a frazzled savant than just to look like one.


----------



## Kamen Rider

:yes


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## njodis




----------



## PickleNose

Pink Floyd - Green Is The Colour


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## LostPancake

Kamen Rider said:


> :yes


Whoa, I haven't heard this in years. And I'd forgotten how much I idolized Robert Smith when I was younger.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## atticusfinch

once again, this one...


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Deathinmusic

Unreleased MJ song, and a fantabulous one at that. He supposedly left it off Invincible because the song leaked before the release. A pity, because this is probably better than any of the songs on that album.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## justlemons

Right now I love the song "Panic Switch" by the Silversun Pickups. From the Sucker Punch trailer! Baby Doll, Rocket, and Sweet Pea and all the rest are so ****ing badass.


----------



## miminka




----------



## luctus

I'm going through another HIM phase. I have one about three or four times a year, and listen to the band nonstop for a week or two. lol.

This song is my exact experience in life, up to this point.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Deathinmusic

Is this the most beautifully sad song/vocal ever? It might be. Supposedly Michael cried after every take he did of this in the studio. I could cry too.


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## laura024




----------



## kesker

Shun the depths and get hyper....


----------



## Innominate




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## laura024




----------



## Hellion




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## Hellion




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## KumagoroBeam

^great song


----------



## Spindrift

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^great song


Still listening to it. :bash


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Hellion




----------



## MindOverMood

This is the music you bump in in your car


----------



## estse




----------



## Hellion




----------



## luctus

Childhood. Not understanding the words. Grew up to the sound of his voice. Mom's generation, mom's dreams.


----------



## liilliiliilllil

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x58xro_the-asteroids-galaxy-tour-the-golde_music


----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## kesker

From Ennio Morricone. *sigh*


----------



## luctus

I consider her the sole reason I have chosen to remain in hell.


----------



## GreatandTerribleBunny

"Thank You Mario! But Our Princess is in Another Castle!" by The Mountain Goats.

This should just be a nerdy joke song, but somehow it isn't. Probably because, as many other fans before me have noted, John Darnielle is a friggin' genius.


----------



## Devil




----------



## luctus

CAKS said:


> I like how it's smooth and retains the Asian feel.


Wow, there's an amazing level of Western (or just Hollywood) influence in this video. It's more than I've seen in a lot of European music videos. 
It's done really well, though.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Glue




----------



## Pangur Ban

HIIIIIIGHWAAAAY TO THE DANGERZoooOOONE!!


----------



## luctus

CAKS said:


> Wasn't referring to the video, just the audio.


Oh, I wasn't saying that to challenge what you said. I was just really intrigued by the video.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## arpeggiator

WILD IN THE STREETS!﻿ RUNNING! RUNNING!


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Spindrift

Spindrift said:


>


Still this one.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Holy Ground - Gerry O'Beirne


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## kesker

Come on. Let's do this


----------



## miso1

*b komplex*

B-Complex - Beautiful Lies


----------



## Phaedo

Heroin or sex? It can apply to both. I prefer sex.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## xTKsaucex

Ahhhh man - REAL TRANCE ;]






Sister showed me this when I was 9


----------



## xTKsaucex

ViLLiO said:


>


:yes

checkout;


----------



## Phaedo

Phaedo said:


> Heroin or sex? It can apply to both. I prefer sex.


Oops. Posted the wrong video. Fixed it.


----------



## stupiditytries

Holy cow, what a song! Just perfect in every sense. Love that Farfisa(?) organ there.





Pulp is seriously the best band of the last 20 years for me.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Hellion said:


>


Brilliant 2pac pick, the beat on "pain" is awesome. Played this song regulary when I was like 15.


----------



## Phaedo




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Haydsmom2007




----------



## Phaedo

Love this video _and song_ so much.


----------



## laura024




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Phaedo




----------



## enpyre

offtopic: im leavin in 10 mins to go see a concert in LA by myself. some obscure band i didnt want to take anyone and have to worry bout if they were enjoying themselves listenin to my kind of music. woulda been nice to go with someone tho. ah wells, at least im gettin out there, almost didnt go.

moar ontopic: i like this oldschool sound to the beat in this song. classic


----------



## Spindrift

irebat said:


> offtopic: im leavin in 10 mins to go see a concert in LA by myself. some obscure band i didnt want to take anyone and have to worry bout if they were enjoying themselves listenin to my kind of music. woulda been nice to go with someone tho. ah wells, at least im gettin out there, almost didnt go.


Have fun, man.


----------



## Orchid20

irebat said:


> offtopic: im leavin in 10 mins to go see a concert in LA by myself. some obscure band i didnt want to take anyone and have to worry bout if they were enjoying themselves listenin to my kind of music. woulda been nice to go with someone tho. ah wells, at least im gettin out there, almost didnt go.


lol, I live in LA and always have this problem -- wanting to see some awesome obscure band but not knowing anyone else that would enjoy it as much as me. I usually end up not going to shows for that reason, but I recently decided it doesn't matter. It's about the music/experience, screw everyone else. I'm in for a summer of going to lots of shows alone and I don't even care yayyay.
Have fun!


----------



## Phaedo

irebat said:


> offtopic: im leavin in 10 mins to go see a concert in LA by myself. some obscure band i didnt want to take anyone and have to worry bout if they were enjoying themselves listenin to my kind of music. woulda been nice to go with someone tho. ah wells, at least im gettin out there, almost didnt go.


That's cool, man. I wish I were in LA right now. How was it?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

xTKsaucex said:


>


I'll see your living graham bond and I'll raise you a piano tune.


----------



## Mr Blues

Lol. Great little hendrix instrumental nonetheless.

I think I'm going to go jam on this number, it's so damn groovy.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ViLLiO said:


> I'll see your living graham bond and I'll raise you a piano tune.


oooh noiiice. I love bar 9's Kickstarts.

hmmm, I'll respond with one of the best build ups and drops I have found dubstep wise;






And they give you a second round of eargasm just to top it off ;]


----------



## Phaedo

I love the sound of hip hop, but I hate how the lyrics tend to disrespect women. Probably not as easy for them to ignore as it is for me. It's been making me feel guilty lately.


----------



## whiterabbit

I want everything these people have recorded and I want it now.


----------



## miminka

whiterabbit said:


> *I want everything these people have recorded and I want it now.*


I concur!


----------



## enpyre

Spindrift said:


> Have fun, man.





Phaedo said:


> That's cool, man. I wish I were in LA right now. How was it?


thx guys, the show was awesome. because the band is so small time the venue was super small and intimate, and I got way close to the stage. highlight of the show was finally seeing these guys live [and a high five from the frontman] after seeing all their live clips on youtube. Musically they're pretty good, but their live performance energy makes their live shows rocking. 
Theres an archived stream of the show if anyones curious: http://www.livestream.com/viperroom/video?clipId=pla_b7304c2f-1144-48ec-9f4d-4516272843ce



Orchid20 said:


> lol, I live in LA and always have this problem -- wanting to see some awesome obscure band but not knowing anyone else that would enjoy it as much as me. I usually end up not going to shows for that reason, but I recently decided it doesn't matter. It's about the music/experience, screw everyone else. I'm in for a summer of going to lots of shows alone and I don't even care yayyay.
> Have fun!


thx, and that's the right attitude!

I used to be exactly the same, I never went to any shows when i had to go by myself, but I missed out on alot of my favorite then-indie bands in intimate venues only for them to get big and now they only play in huge venues with tickets selling out instafast and skyrocketed ticket prices. finally decided I'd had enough of that.

and I can vouch for it, I'm glad i made the same decision.


----------



## Phaedo

^ That's a pretty cool band. Thanks for sharing. I would have gone with you.


----------



## enpyre

Phaedo said:


> ^ That's a pretty cool band. Thanks for sharing. I would have gone with you.


oh really? did you know of them beforehand or did you just see the stream and like em? Ha, strangely I thought about asking the SAS board if anyone wanted to go with me, cuz i was on the free guestlist with a +3 so it woulda been free for a small group, but for some reason I forgot until it was too short notice. next time, phaedo.

that brings me to another thing, SAS doesnt have any LA meetups occasionally? such a big city, what's up with that. we should, would be cool to meet with some of 'my people' haha

also; digging:


----------



## Phaedo

Never heard of them before. I'm just watching the show and researching them. Sadly I won't be in the LA area for about another year, but if I were I'm sure I would enjoy it.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Phaedo




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Glue

Can't get enough of this album. Got the LP today and it's all I've listened to.


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> I want everything these people have recorded and I want it now.


I've quickly figured out that everything you post in this thread is fantastic. Thanks for being so awesome!



irebat said:


> that brings me to another thing, SAS doesnt have any LA meetups occasionally? such a big city, what's up with that. we should, would be cool to meet with some of 'my people' haha
> 
> also; digging:


I'd totally be into an LA meetup if I wasn't terrified of meeting people from the internet. And also if you and Orchid and the rest weren't way too cool for me.

Digging Nick Drake is always a good idea.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Phaedo said:


> I love the sound of hip hop, but I hate how the lyrics tend to disrespect women. Probably not as easy for them to ignore as it is for me. It's been making me feel guilty lately.


Not all rap is misogynistic, HAIL PAC!


----------



## arpeggiator

This song has been the soundtrack of my daydreams today.


----------



## Misanthropic79

ViLLiO said:


> I'll see your living graham bond and I'll raise you a piano tune.


Piano Tune is so dirty..... just kidding, I'm not going there! A lot of dubsteppers on these forums. It's getting almost TOO popular now and I'll be torn between my love of Dubstep and my hatred of Pop music.

Anyways time for some Cookie Monsta






And some Ellie Goulding Dubstep 'cause Ellie's hot!


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## StevenGlansberg

^Noice!


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## LostPancake

irebat said:


> also; digging:


Wow, great song...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> I want everything these people have recorded and I want it now.


Nice Find!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## lazy calm

Bellbird said:


>


they're the best..! and in case you haven't listened to The Amps; I'd highly recommend.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## kingfoxy

monster by pallas


----------



## atticusfinch

_(i can't handle this song)_


----------



## whiterabbit

This jam always makes me feel joyous. I wish my living room was like this.








papaSmurf said:


> I've quickly figured out that everything you post in this thread is fantastic. Thanks for being so awesome!


Well, that's very nice of you to say.


----------



## Perkins

Beauty and the Beast - David Bowie


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


>


Fleetwood Mac is the ****!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> This jam always makes me feel joyous. I wish my living room was like this.


They are really killing it there, that's an awesome session! I like this version of "Jonkoloni" it's the first song I heard by the group. The session you posted is by far better but it's still a good song


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Spindrift

South American crowds are ****ing nuts, man.


----------



## Oscar7




----------



## Your Crazy

Spindrift said:


> South American crowds are ****ing nuts, man.


I can't listen to that song. Bad memories of me trying to get a perfect score of it on Guitar Hero.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Noll




----------



## cafune

Lyrics are kinda silly, but I like the beat on this song!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Glue




----------



## Canadian Brotha

New Sepultura! I know many don't like anything without Max but I dig it all including this track set to be on the new album out next month


----------



## Misanthropic

Solace-Into forever






Debussy-Clair de Lune






Brian Eno-An Ending






Peter Kater and R. Carlos Nakai-If Men Were At Peace


----------



## luctus

sublimely disturbed lady


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## whiterabbit

Saw these last night. So good.






I fell in love with one of the members a little bit because he was so ****ing cool and had a beautiful gap-toothed smile. Here is doing a solo on his instrument, the satonge. He made it himself when he was a kid out of a stick, a tin can, and a string.

Roger Landu:


----------



## miminka




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## kesker




----------



## Pedrofilipovic

*Die Raketen - Tokyo, Tokyo.*


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## kesker




----------



## cafune

This song is beautiful.


----------



## fogoer03




----------



## Spindrift

I never thought the title matched the tone of the song, but it's still awesome.


----------



## enpyre

i learned to play this song on my guitarra.
i bet it sounds terrible, but it feels good to sing and play this song as loud as you can.


----------



## cafune




----------



## If Only




----------



## leave me alone

Hard to believe this was recorded in 1981.


----------



## Noll




----------



## Dan iel

I haven't drank for weeks but this is a great song.


----------



## Mr Blues

Musicians ahead of their time.. 1969

The origins of rap/hip hop perhaps? Profanities - check. Lol.


----------



## haraya

Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## stranger25




----------



## Joel

Usually steer away from the mainstream stuff but I'm actually digging this one.


----------



## theJdogg

Canneries by kind of like spitting. This one never gets old. Same with the songs worker bee and birds of a feather.


----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## estse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## whiterabbit

Isaiah Owens - I Wonder Do You Know
Isaiah Owens - God Bless Our Love

I love this album.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Spindrift

I hated you a week ago, Presto. What happened to that? We had a good thing going.


----------



## luctus

Deeply in a new music love that I don't think I can compare anything else to


----------



## luctus

Hell, it just gets better






I think this is the best song I've heard in years, maybe my entire life.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I can't help it, I just love this song. Carrie is rockin'. You go girl... lol


----------



## casesensitive

Skin Of The Night & Highway of Endless Dreams - M83


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Amanda123

mmm


----------



## cafune




----------



## andbreathme

Brian McFadden - Demons


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## kesker




----------



## buklti




----------



## luctus




----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## luctus




----------



## Mr Blues

Celtic rock, makes me proud to be irish. Can't believe I'm only just getting into them.


----------



## SPC

to me this song is very motivational. i highly recommend.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

This song helps... A lot.


----------



## caflme

Grenade ... by some teeny bopper boy...


----------



## giantkiller

Anything by Katy B.


----------



## estse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Glue




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## laura024




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Chairman Dan




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## jet10

Ave Maria


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## layitontheline

:heart


----------



## tutliputli

****in loud.


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## successful

kingandduck said:


>


IN MY MIIIIIIND :yes
I heard this dude quit smoking weed, I hope his lack of highness doesn't effect the quality and creativity of his music for the next album :afr


----------



## successful

Top 2 Most played songs on my itunes right now.

"John" played 124 times
Incubus-"Echo" played 90 times lol


----------



## Rest or Real?

That doesn't make it real.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Frank Zappa: "My little Italian Virtuoso."

If only we were all as talented and stuck-up as this man.


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## successful




----------



## Amanda123




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## miminka




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^That's sad and lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hickorysmoked

We Run NY - Big L, Big Pun, Notorious B.I.G


----------



## 2Talkative




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JayDontCareEh

2Talkative said:


>


****ing awesome song...


----------



## tropic

Spindrift said:


>


I love that song (as well as the movie and that awesome band). 






Lol, the videoclip is awesome. I adore these guys...they're so talented and versatile.


----------



## Spindrift

tropic said:


> I love that song (as well as the movie and that awesome band).


Yeah, it blew my mind when I found that clip, man. So good.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## atticusfinch

_ugh, so very good._


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cinnamon girl

Do you think about me by 50 Cent and G-Unit


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Oscar7

Here (In Your Arms) by Hellogoodbye. Awesoooome song. I would post a video, but I'm too lazy....


----------



## VidaDuerme

Camera Obscura--If Looks Could Kill


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Orchid20

obsessed with this song lately.

"i'm on a road shaped like a figure 8
i'm going nowhere but i'm guaranteed to be late"

perfect lyrics. i also love the reversed guitars.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## luctus

Lestat


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## luctus

I dunno whether I like the video or not, but the music is definitely interesting. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Angha

http://youtu.be/9rv8sSoEhPY

I really like upbeat songs like this one. I usually gush about how much I love the Postal Service, but I added this song to my playlist recently and it's one of my new favorites.

It was hard for me to choose this or "Hawaiian Air" by the Friendly Fires.


----------



## whiterabbit

I just think John Fairhurst deserves a medal of some kind, at the very least.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Shannanigans

the perfect measure- take my hand
sleeping with sirens- if im james dean then you're audrey hepburn
and 10 years- beautiful


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## atticusfinch

_(this was listened to for hours this evening)_


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## miminka

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> *^That's sad and lovely, thanks for sharing.*


Aww you're welcome! Thanks for enjoying


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## miminka




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## giantkiller

UK Classic.


----------



## GuyMontag

Nonstop Disco Powerpack - Beastie Boys


----------



## i just want luv




----------



## enpyre

spindrift, atticusfinch, and orchid20

just noticing a trend that I either already like or hear for the first time and like all of the stuff yall post. good on you, the lot of you.


----------



## Deathinmusic

So calm... sublime beauty.


----------



## AussiePea

Mastodon - Oblivion


----------



## Infexxion




----------



## Nefury

Depressed:






Chilling:






Feeling nostalgic:


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Glue




----------



## rdrr




----------



## miminka




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I can't help but laugh at the video every time haha but the song is cool.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## laura024




----------



## Kennnie

monster by paramore


----------



## Spindrift

I imagine if I were the pot-smoking type, this is what I'd listen to. I mean, I listen to it anyway, so... What am I trying to say here? ****.


----------



## Johny

Pretty cheesy but it's the only thing by Moby I can listen to.


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm having a Fela day. Most days are Fela days.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## giantkiller




----------



## hickorysmoked

Head in the Zone - Sean Paul


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## dustbunnies




----------



## fp2




----------



## cafune




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Noll

This song is so powerful, the lyrics makes me think of life in general.


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## arpeggiator

Didn't know who Elizabeth Stride was, so I googled it...she was one of Jack the Ripper victims.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Green Eyes

The new song of Gavin DeGraw, Not Over You! I love this song :clap


----------



## 2Talkative




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lissa530

Perfectionist said:


> Beyonce - Halo.
> 
> I've caught myself going HALO HALO HALO a couple times now.


I really like this song as well .


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## imaginger

Michelle by the beatles : D 

im listening to it right now :b


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## papaSmurf

[Swear Word] Bajas - "Water 4"

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Water_4.mp3


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## General Shy Guy




----------



## Johny




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Lone Raccoon

run dmc vs jason nevins "like that" i could listen to it all day.


----------



## luctus

He's really...kinda sexy. It's the voice, mostly...
I have conflicting thoughts about the video lol.
I wish I wasn't always into guys that seemed gay.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## If Only




----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## whiterabbit

When I first heard this song on the radio back in the day I totally believed the DJ when he said it was about equal rights and young women taking up apprenticeships in a trade.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## IcoRules




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## SAgirl

Four Year Strong - Find my way back






love this vid! - It must really suck to be Four Year Strong Right Now


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## cafune

It sounds pretty epic! And is really called: Lux Æterna (the eternal light in Latin).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The lyrics describe exactly how I feel currently & the vibe of the song is the vibrant/energetic bossa nova style jazz


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## kippan

Happy Birthday to Me (Feb. 15)-Bright Eyes


----------



## Ryoshima

I have no idea what the name of the song is, But it is one of the most epic soundtracks I have come across.


----------



## theseshackles

Nick Cannon's new track _Famous_

Not only the song but the music video is one of the funniest I've seen in a while

Not on youtube yet but you can see the video here: http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhlwMtNkvChL0O2K32


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## General Shy Guy

I'm not a big Assassin's Creed guy, but I love this song from the new trailer:


----------



## layitontheline

Next time I'm drunk I'm dancing to this no matter how ridiculous I look.


----------



## If Only




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano

rawrguy said:


>


 Nice choice. I love Incubus


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Johny




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## luctus

Love H.I.M.


----------



## Charizard

It's just so catchy...


----------



## Spindrift

I don't know why, man. I thought I hated metal. I guess that whole parody thing helps somewhat. (Brendon needs to work on his solos, though.)


----------



## Judi




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## giantkiller




----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> this is the only thing that's good at the moment.


That video is a thousand kinds of awesome.

---


----------



## prudence




----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Show me the way to the next whiskey bar, oh don't ask why"


----------



## pita




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


>


There's a super duper version of this song on my computer that's piaony and the crowd is all into it. So awesome. Let me see if it's on youtube...


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> There's a super duper version of this song on my computer that's piaony and the crowd is all into it. So awesome. Let me see if it's on youtube...


I'll bet buddy has his shirt off in that one too.

I'm really torn in liking Live.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

This band is amazing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


> I'll bet buddy has his shirt off in that one too.
> 
> I'm really torn in liking Live.


I know. When I was younger they were my faves...I was like they're so cool. And then newer stuff came out and it sucked. And it was revealed that "buddy" was a doucher. Now I really only acknowledge them up until TDTH and pretend everything else doesn't exist.


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> I know. When I was younger they were my faves...I was like they're so cool. And then newer stuff came out and it sucked. And it was revealed that "buddy" was a doucher. Now I really only acknowledge them up until TDTH and pretend everything else doesn't exist.


Yeah, the later stuff. This is their (or Ed's, I'm sure) kind of exploitative, cheesy crap that turns me right off.

---


----------



## StevenGlansberg

StevenGlansberg said:


> There's a super duper version of this song on my computer that's piaony and the crowd is all into it. So awesome. Let me see if it's on youtube...


Here it is if you're interested...(no download required)

http://picosong.com/J5v/

Little U2 medley in there I forgot about...


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> Here it is if you're interested...(no download required)
> 
> http://picosong.com/J5v/
> 
> Little U2 medley in there I forgot about...


----------



## StevenGlansberg

lol. Don't know what that means and now I'm super anxious about your reaction to me telling you to listen to something. (yay SA!)


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> lol. Don't know what that means and now I'm super anxious about your reaction to me telling you to listen to something. (yay SA!)


For your reading pleasure.

But I can also just say that I like it. Audience participation is always awesome. Thanks much for that.


----------



## feels




----------



## whiterabbit

Guantanamera


----------



## Spindrift

Why is _Blast Tyrant_ so awesome? How does it do it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## viv

^That song makes me want to dance, and I never dance.


----------



## DavisSteven

Do better by say anything


----------



## trendyfool

lovin ratatat right now.


----------



## miminka




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## whiterabbit

I mean to buy this at some point soon. It's the last thing written on my ten-foot-long scroll of wish-list items.


----------



## SPC




----------



## prudence




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## kesker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Perkins




----------



## whiterabbit

kesker said:


>


That's a great album. I love R. L. Burnside.


----------



## pita

Perkins, that is a great song.

I'm digging this:


----------



## whiterabbit

^I like that a lot. I missed Otis before, but that's a great track too. This is a good page. Sorry I've posted on it four times.

I'm in love with this woman.


----------



## lonely metalhead




----------



## coeur




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## the talking one




----------



## cafune




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## kesker

t00MXZKbW0M


----------



## kesker




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Reinvented

Pendulum - Witchcraft


----------



## artandis




----------



## factmonger




----------



## pita

^
That was MY SONG, man.


----------



## If Only




----------



## Nefury

i don't know why i love this sort of music so much :'(


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## prudence




----------



## cafune

Thank you French class! So much better than the English version!





Love 'em! ♥


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## erasercrumbs

Dip dip doobaluh doobaluh doobaluh doobaluh doobaluh doobaluh doobaluh dip dip doobaluh doobaluh into infinity. Guitar solo.


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## viv

^^ Ooh, cool song (May Be the Last Time). This is now the song I'm digging.

ETA: More Ndidi O


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## luctus




----------



## prudence




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Too bad I can't find this mix in better quality on youtube.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Wild video too.


----------



## Jessie203

My whole life has changed - ginuwine

Found this song on an old CD.. its so damn cute
I use to dance to it with my bf when i was 13
It's still good
Anyone wanna dance?
lol

..ps. sorry the video is retarded... probably some 8 year old made it lol


----------



## Mc Borg

Really really really liking this song right now.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I'm never _not_ digging this song.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## tutliputli

Let The Good Things Come






Hoping it'll lull me to sleep.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## prudence

I've literally listened to this 3 times this past week. But really this is the coolest song ever.

Please read - 
EDIT* To any of those people who are about to add on layers of clothing - it's coolest as in AWESOMENESS. It's not cold... please do not add any extra socks, shirts, or underwear. I mean, unless you're chilly already, in that case...please do go ahead.

Sorry to the guys that didn't see my edit soon enough.


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> Black Moth Super Rainbow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## MissElley

No Mercy - When I Die.


----------



## Jessie203

Not my usual genre of music but
My grandpa liked this
He was good guitarist and singer
I like to sing this too
Cute how people sang same way about love back in the day





"I know not where on earth to find you
I know not how or when to start
I only know I'm here without you
I've got pins and needles in my heart"
.. I use to like to think he was looking for his soulmate, but rest shows it about some fine *** lady he knew and wanted lol


----------



## stranger25




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Eia Au

Blinding, by Florence and the machines


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Jessie203

Oldie but a fave.. even though its madonna lol...
Basicaly my mantra haha
"This is who I am
You can.. like it or not
you can love me.. or leave me..
cause im never stop"


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Didn't like it the first time, but its very well done.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater




----------



## prudence




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Perkins

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


Great song! I used to blast this when I was 11. Good stuff.


----------



## prudence

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Did a female really post this song? :sus


Zombie as of right now (due to lack of coffee), but female nonetheless. Anyway, bh surfers are great, right?!



> Why aren't there any females (that I know) who listen to good music and have SAD in Minnesota?!


Surely they exist in MN. Our kind () stay inside more than extroverts. So, we're harder to find, and thus harder to get to know.


----------



## prudence




----------



## Tommy5000

The Coming Curse by Iced Earth.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Emptyheart101

Down on me- 50 cent and jerimiah.
Good song during sex LOL


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Perkins

I really don't care for her music, but I quite like this song.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Resonance




----------



## miminka




----------



## Tommy5000

They Deserve to Die by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Perkins




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## cmed




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Fun.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## BluButterfly

any song by Adele.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Angerfist - Terror of my Speedcore


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Not the greatest but sounds genuine if that makes sense.


----------



## clair de lune




----------



## prudence




----------



## Wirt

Every time they make an Assassins Creed trailer, they always manage to put a song (genre even) in i'd never heard before but get obsessed with the song for a while after.


----------



## Joel




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## feels




----------



## Deathinmusic

I love everything about José. He can even turn a Kylie Minogue song into something amazing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## stranger25




----------



## TisMeIFear

Lullaby- The Cure.


----------



## TheOutsider




----------



## moxosis

same song


----------



## Orchid20

Stuck in my head today, 
I think because I've been obsessed with this lately:






Vaguely reminds me of Jesus and Mary Chain. I think it's that wall of sound thing, and the male/female vocals.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## stranger25

WOW!! I love this. :clap


----------



## Spindrift

Oh, Regina Spektor. I thought she was that girl from Whale Rider.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Sadaiyappan

cinnamon girl said:


> Do you think about me by 50 Cent and G-Unit


What does this mean? I remember listening to the Get Rich or Die Trying album when I was a freshman in the dorms at UIC.


----------



## estse




----------



## ChrissyB

The Ballad of Mona Lisa - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## moxosis

Orchid20 said:


> Stuck in my head today,
> I think because I've been obsessed with this lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaguely reminds me of Jesus and Mary Chain. I think it's that wall of sound thing, and the male/female vocals.


Really like Cults, good stuff, and they also remind me of Mazzy Star, and Hope Sandoval who feat Jesus and Mary Chain in 1994.


----------



## aanner

all I want(acoustic version) - a day to remember


----------



## StevenGlansberg

moxosis said:


>


I want to drink while listening to this song while watching a sunset with someone. It is so...enchanting?


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## prudence

I don't need to sell my soul, he's already in me.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## running n circles

Hotel California By Eagles and Bad Day by Fuel....i think....????


----------



## xTKsaucex

perfect chill. Got to love Zero 7


----------



## prudence




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## laura024




----------



## prudence

I can't get over how wonderful this song/video is.


----------



## atticusfinch

and






and






_(i broke the rules again, sorry)_


----------



## Spindrift

An unexpected highlight from last night. (_Butterflies!_)


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Spindrift said:


>


I like that song. 

Arcade Fire sound nice.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Byrd is the word;






:teeth


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## miminka




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## stranger25




----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## KumagoroBeam

So in the end
I'll be what I will be
No loyal friend
Was ever there for me


----------



## erasercrumbs

This song is deep. Real deep. So deep you could step in it.


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## StevenGlansberg

erasercrumbs said:


> This song is deep. Real deep. So deep you could step in it.


lol.


----------



## Raulz0r

_It started with champagne, then we started talking
Words I was saying made the fantasy feel real
Some might call that game, but I keep on falling
Over you like I always do_

​


----------



## StarryNights2089

"Guilt By Association" by Louis XIV


----------



## kindasorta

Yes, I do watch and follow Day[9].


----------



## HideMyPain

I'm really feeling this new Staind song,The Bottom: 




Lyrics:
YOU SUFFOCATE
YOU CANNOT WAIT
FOR THIS TO JUST BE OVER
YOU WANNA RUN
AND JUST BE DONE
BUT WHAT U CAN'T CONTROL IS

(DON'T KNOW) WHAT YOU'RE THINKING
THE SHIP IS SINKING!

ILL MEET YOU AT THE BOTTOM
THE WAVES CANT WASH AWAY ALL THE SCARS U BEAR
SEE YOU AT THE BOTTOM
YOU JUST HOLD ON TO THE THINGS THAT KEEP YOU THERE

YOU SUFFER THE COST
WHEN ALL THIS IS LOST

IT JUST DOESNT MAKE SENSE TO GO THERE
ALL THE HATE THAT YOU FEAR
IT SLOWLY APPEARS
BACK INTO YOUR LIFE NO CONTROLLING

WHAT YOUR THINKING
THE SHIP IS SINKING!

I'LL MEET YOU AT THE BOTTOM
THE WAVES CANT WASH AWAY ALL THE SCARS U BEAR
SEE YOU AT THE BOTTOM
YOU JUST HOLD ON TO THE THINGS THAT KEEP YOU THERE

FIGHT
JUST ****ING STAND FOR SOMETHING
LIE
YOU'LL NEVER TAKE US ALL

YOU'LL NEVER GET IT RIGHT
YOU'LL NEVER GET IT RIGHT
WE'LL ALWAYS STAND AND FIGHT
YOU'LL NEVER GET IT RIGHT

ITS COLD DOWN HERE AT THE BOTTOM

ILL MEET YOU AT THE BOTTOM
THE WAVES CANT WASH ALL THE SCARS U BEAR
SEE YOU AT THE BOTTOM
YOU JUST HOLD ON TO THE THINGS THAT KEEP YOU THERE


----------



## prudence




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## whiterabbit

^Hey, coincidence. I was just listening to that mere minutes ago.


----------



## ShyFX

^Marvelous. I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys that spanking tune.


----------



## kippan




----------



## cafune

and




Tiffany's an amazing singer! Man, she has got a beautiful voice! ♥


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RetroDoll

3:

barton hollow - the civil wars

hard times - plan b

you and I - gaga


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## luctus

I can only stomach this stuff in June/July:


----------



## prudence




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Spindrift said:


>


Nice. I loved that album.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This song is jus art to me..


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## xTKsaucex

Raulz0r said:


>


luuuv dubba jonny


----------



## xTKsaucex

kindasorta said:


> Yes, I do watch and follow Day[9].


Lies has to be the best off that album.


----------



## stranger25




----------



## ForgetMeForever

The Dandy Warhols - We Used to Be Friends




A long time ago, we used to be friends
But I haven't thought of you lately at all
If ever again a greeting I send to you,
Short and sweet to the soul I intend.

A, ah-ahh-ahh-ahh

Come on now, sugar,
Bring it on, bring it on, yeah.
Just remember me when you're good to go
Come on now, honey,
Bring it on, bring it on, yeah.
Just remember me when....


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

*nujabes feat shing02 luv sic part 4*


----------



## jim_morrison

Smashing Pumpkins - I of the Mourning


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

Eels are awesome.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## luctus

I'm confused, and a tad creeped out. Both good things for me? lol


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## luctus

I love this band <3 Bahaha


----------



## Deathinmusic




----------



## atticusfinch

_State of Love and Trust_ - Pearl Jam


----------



## successful

2 white cups & i got that draankk, could be purple or it could be pink


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## fanatic203

I'm not even a fan of country, but this has caught my attention.


----------



## shadowmask

Bjork - All Is Full Of Love


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## kesker




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Deathinmusic

The new DT song. It's pretty awesome. I had kind of lost interest in them because their last few albums have been really mediocre but this is very cool.


----------



## estse

gilt said:


> Early 80's nostalgia trip :tiptoe


Yay! Go Boston! But Roger Miller can suck a @#%!


----------



## estse




----------



## Noll

It's like some kind of chiptunes rap xD


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## scum

range life


----------



## miminka




----------



## Jessie203




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## atticusfinch

and






and


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Jessie203




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## SPC

i know most wont understand, but:


----------



## Jnmcda0

I saw the Band of Joy in Columbus, OH a few weeks ago and they played this song. I've been hooked ever since. Such beautiful harmony and Darrell Scott has an amazing voice.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

the walkmen - four provinces


----------



## Mc Borg

This is my new favorite band at the moment.


----------



## pita




----------



## Jessie203

dis ah one of dem .. wine it pon meeeeee... :clap


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Feeling sentimental for some reason.


----------



## watashi

had this stuck in my head all day lol


----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Poisoned

Yes! I figured it out. xD
*Feels proud*


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## quiet0lady

kathy903 said:


>


I had this on repeat the other day, love it too!!!


----------



## CosmicNeurotica




----------



## KumagoroBeam

AudreyHepburn said:


>


:heart


----------



## Misanthropic79

PlanetarySauce said:


>


Nice one, chilled with a slice of wub wub.

Another chilled song with D&B beats






Cookie monsta with brain damage inducing wub wub


----------



## Puppuccino

"Hot Mess" and "Black and Gold" by Sam Sparro. REally into "Hot Mess" because it sounds a lot like Prince!


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## Noll

The song title in English is Bitter Reflection, the lyrics are in Swedish. But it's kinda depressing lyrics...


----------



## kindasorta

The intro just gives me chills, studio version is nothing in comparison!


----------



## prudence

hypnotizing this is


----------



## CopadoMexicano

32 Leaves - Numb -


----------



## lazy




----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

Taking Back Sunday - Sad Savior (sa message maybe?)


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## prudence




----------



## shadowmask

Solefald - Fluorescent


----------



## miminka




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## jubjub




----------



## Jessie203

I could listen to this ALL DAY !!! :heart


----------



## SPC




----------



## Wirt

My change-ups lately. A lot of these abbey road videos are really good











everyones heard crazy a million times, but its almost like a new song slowed down.


----------



## layitontheline

Getoutofmyheadfortheloveofgod. But I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Hello22

The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## shadowmask

Coil - Further Back And Faster


----------



## Rocklee96

Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters


----------



## Deathinmusic

So good


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## caflme

I Won't Back Down

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

Well I won't back down
No I won't back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down
No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin me down
gonna stand my ground
... and I won't back down

Chorus:
(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
and I won't back down

Well I know what's right, I got just one life
in a world that keeps on pushin me around
but I'll stand my ground
...and I won't back down

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
(I won't back down)
and I won't back down...

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(I won't back down)
hey I won't back down
(and I won't back down)
hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down)
hey I will stand my ground
(and I won't back down)
and I won't back down
(I won't back down)
No I won't back down...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Jus like'n this right now..


----------



## Jessie203

One of the best albums really not only the song


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## cmed




----------



## AllToAll

Try not dancing to this beat:


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## erasercrumbs

Gorshin had a great voice. But that doesn't really matter. What is important about this song is that it's the Riddler, singing about being the Riddler.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## beshino




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Deathinmusic

So ****ing good...


----------



## Raulz0r

The woman voice on this one is amazing


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## AllToAll

atticusfinch said:


>


Great, great choice... :clap


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## miminka




----------



## Jessie203

Old but sexy.. !!


----------



## LostPancake

This song is several hours too short.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Chewie33




----------



## Squirrelevant

Currently obsessed with this band.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## KumagoroBeam

This album on repeat.


----------



## mrmarc

Daft punk!





Arcade Fire





Donovan





Strange mix lol


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## atticusfinch

_In The Light _- Led Zeppelin

_(for some reason i've never paid any attention to this one - it's *so* good)_


----------



## rockyraccoon

^In the light you will find the road...


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Fluffy

Linkin Park's cover:


----------



## prudence




----------



## cmed




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Lasair




----------



## bezoomny

This song was pretty much the theme song to New Orleans.


----------



## Durzo

Ed sheeran Ft mikill pane - little lady
 
Awesome song  (cant get the video on here... I suck at computers :/)


----------



## BetaBoy90

They found a way to turn a grungy, alt rock song into something very beautiful, amazing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Glue




----------



## feels

Christ, I've probably watched this video twenty times already.

"But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough." The way he says that...LAWD!


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## erasercrumbs

Movin' to Montana soon. Gonna be a dental floss tycoon.


----------



## scum

in the mouth of a desert


----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Kennnie

Andy Grammer - Miss Me


----------



## mapthesoul

Stumbled upon this song while looking at stop motion videos. Pretty cool.






Uh. So two very diverse songs, you see? :blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I watched Dirty Dancing a while back and now I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## upsidedown




----------



## Mr. SandMan

Thread in this section got me listening to this..


----------



## Innominate




----------



## CMPS

"Pumped Up Kicks" by Foster the People


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## miminka




----------



## Ballerina




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## BlazingLazer

Guess I'll revive this ancient thread (good stuff here too!)

Mission Of Burma - That's When I Reach For My Revolver


----------



## SPC

bezoomny said:


> The new Ryan Adams EP and early Beatles stuff


was not aware of new ryan adams material, wub woo for informing me. anyhoo im listening to elephant by damien rice.


----------



## prudence




----------



## Godless1




----------



## successful

RHCP-Dani California
Lil Wayne- Rolling In The Deep.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Hideko

AudreyHepburn said:


>


I have that CD, wonder how many other people in the world can make that claim.:roll


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Godless1




----------



## whiterabbit

I think you people is nuts.


----------



## Infexxion




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## BlazingLazer

Brian Eno - The Here Come The Warm Jets album


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Sometimes I forget how much I love Propagandhi. And then I remember. And it's like falling in love all over again.


----------



## Hideko

BlazingLazer said:


> Guess I'll revive this ancient thread (good stuff here too!)
> 
> Mission Of Burma - That's When I Reach For My Revolver


What a fantastic band and tune, wasn't listening to anything at the moment but think you've made my next selection an easy choice.:teeth


----------



## Perkins

It's A Kind of Hush - The Carpenters


----------



## noyadefleur

Papillon - The Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## CowboyBebop

Muse's _Hullabaloo_


----------



## Wirt

thank god someone re-uploaded this. I heard this a long time ago and loved it but it got taken down for whatever reason. His other versions are good too but this one probably has the most heart


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## mrmarc

I have pretty much played this to death since i got the Black Cherry album lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The whole record.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Hideko said:


> What a fantastic band and tune, wasn't listening to anything at the moment but think you've made my next selection an easy choice.:teeth


Haha, yeah. I actually just got into them recently. And they've been playing in my head all weekend. Glad I could assist. :teeth

Next up: Peter Brotzmann - Machine Gun


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## crystaltears

Rooftops - Mest


----------



## Joel




----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Stuck on replay.


----------



## Sanctus

Anonymus - Chevalier mult estes guariz


----------



## Gorillaz

Lupe Fiasco - Fighters


----------



## whiterabbit

Greatest bassline in history.


----------



## JimmyRaven

Getting ready for sleep, so right now it's Slow Dancing In A Burning Room by John Mayer. Before that was a bunch of Animal Collective, namely Banshee Beat and Summertime Clothes.


----------



## euphoria

This track is like waking up from a really good dream with the sun shining through the window


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Aphexfan

Radiohead- the daily mail


----------



## Pialicious88

VCL XI said:


>


is that rich fulcher on your avatar? lol i love that guy he's hilarious.


----------



## Pialicious88

this song is so good it makes me wanna slap myself


----------



## estse

LOVE <3


----------



## Pialicious88

kathy903 said:


> My whole life has changed - ginuwine
> 
> Found this song on an old CD.. its so damn cute
> I use to dance to it with my bf when i was 13
> It's still good
> Anyone wanna dance?
> lol
> 
> ..ps. sorry the video is retarded... probably some 8 year old made it lol


i ADORE that song


----------



## Infexxion

Chevelle - Sleep Apnea


----------



## miminka




----------



## KumagoroBeam

the libertines - can't stand me now

because it's relevant.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## KumagoroBeam

[...] the album reserves its most harrowing psychodrama for the closing "Don't", a dirge-metal noise orgy with Barlow screaming, "Why, why don't you like me?" for five minutes straight. It was a bit ironic, to say the least, for Mascis to have Barlow sing such words. "That was kind of twisted," Mascis admits. "'All right Lou, sing this: "Why don't you like me?" over and over again.' That was kind of a demented thing.'" 
Barlow sang the song with such violence that he began coughing up blood afterwards.


----------



## revai

Only found this song yesterday (Why is it a secret bonus track that I never heard of, when it's better than most of the songs on the actual album >.< )


----------



## Your Crazy

New Bjork!


----------



## Your Crazy

euphoria said:


> This track is like waking up from a really good dream with the sun shining through the window





Aphexfan said:


> Radiohead- the daily mail


Awesome


----------



## prudence




----------



## Xanthe

ahh the emotion....


----------



## furever grateful

such a hopeless head.......I get on a serious dead kick for months at a time......right now JBG "The Harder they Come"


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Perkins

Midlife Crisis - Faith No More


----------



## Godless1

Perkins said:


> Midlife Crisis - Faith No More


Me too. :yes


----------



## prudence




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## anonymid

Here's the "actual" What Are You Listening To thread, lest two of these become active at once and things get confusing:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-are-you-listening-to-19720/index914.html


----------



## Johny

Y U NO LIKE CHOPIN?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## moltr3z

right now there is a song that always plays in my mind :

Arch Enemy - Carry the Cross


----------



## moltr3z

Arch Enemy and Dream Theater's songs


----------



## Noll

Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley


----------



## luctus

I really need to stop clicking links in the "suggestions" sidebar on youtube, and take up a new hobby of sleeping. But, I just keep finding so many interesting melodies over here.


----------



## stupiditytries

Paranoid Android. Holy cow, it's so damn good. Listen to the 1997 Jools holland version if u can.


----------



## beshino




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess




----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## cafune

Love the beat. Pretty funny too!


----------



## prudence

Been humming this for hours


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Puppuccino

Best Coast is the main soundtrack to my summer right now. It's makes me feel like I'm in California on the beach which is great because you can't count on Washington for sunny weather all the time!


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell album, particularly Cemetery Gates. 

Also,

Slayer - South of Heaven album


----------



## Paragon

The Smiths - How Soon Is Now


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## this portrait

"Mad World" by Gary Jules


----------



## Disastuh




----------



## Dreamscape

This music video is kind of amazing and such.


----------



## prudence




----------



## jim_morrison

Enter Shikari - Gap In The Fence


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Your Crazy

...just...no words...


----------



## Noll




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## prudence




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Metallica - Fade To Black


----------



## MsMusic




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## JayDontCareEh

"I don't know why sometimes I get frightened!"


----------



## tazzycat

I love All Caps, but the two of them recently broke up which makes listening to each song sadder...


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

shadowmask said:


>


Awesome song, awesome album.


----------



## ratbag

Love this


----------



## Fireflylight

Estelle, good song. I like that Mars Volta Album


----------



## Fireflylight

Don't Lose Yourself by Laura Veirs.

1. How do I put a youtube video here on the screen instead of just the link?

(I love how you guys have started doing that)


----------



## MsMusic

Fireflylight said:


> Estelle, good song. I like that Mars Volta Album


One of my fave songs from The Mars Volta


----------



## MsMusic




----------



## LostPancake

what the hell am i doing with my life?


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Glue




----------



## BlazingLazer

The Cult - Beyond Good And Evil


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Pink Floyd


----------



## Nathan Talli

I think it's great when artists like another artist's work so much that they sample it to keep expanding the idea.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I like the Adele 21 album. I bought it from Amazon digital download. The last song is about an old shy friend.


----------



## Noll

The Smiths - Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## prudence

:heart


----------



## BostonB




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## cafune

Can't get it out of my head!


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## LostPancake

I only wish he had written more verses...


----------



## BlazingLazer

King Crimson - The Power To Believe


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## mike285

Scar tissue by Red Hot Chili Peppers. I don't know how to put a video in like the rest of you did.


----------



## prudence




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Jemma

ok go - invincible 

mItuZ8i4wH8[[/MEDIA]


----------



## Jemma

aw it didn't work


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Fixed it:



Jemma said:


> ok go - invincible


To embed a video, you have to take only the part of the URL after the = (in this case mItuZ8i4wH8 ) and put YouTube tags around it.


----------



## prudence




----------



## RetroDoll

this song is nice, this band could be a one hit wonder, I dunno. but i really like the song:


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## RockIt




----------



## MsMusic

RetroDoll said:


> this song is nice, this band could be a one hit wonder, I dunno. but i really like the song:


First time I hear it. It like it :yes


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## avoidobot3000

Somehow it reminds me of the maniacal post-hardcore **** I used to love when I was a teen and the deteriorating skateboard in my garage... man I've totally sold out...


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## letitrock




----------



## letitrock

o my god, so ****ing beautiful


----------



## lissa530




----------



## lissa530

WintersTale said:


> Pink Floyd


Nice .


----------



## lovve

*nthn*

fell alive:here;s the link...http://www.youtube.com/user/zoukrecordings?blend=9&ob=5#p/u/22/ByYuUlfVCYs


----------



## IsntThisWhere

I'm listening to the Camel album The Snow Goose. But the op got me wanting to listen to Echoes, my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Glue




----------



## BlazingLazer

^ Mirage from Camel is really good too. I hear Moonmadness is even better, but I've yet to hear it.


----------



## J J Gittes

Blondie :3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Here is somethin' ya don't udnerstand, how I could just KILL A MAN!!

So funky and freakin' awesome. I learned this on bass.


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## prudence




----------



## saso

Amos Lee...
I melt.


----------



## ShyFX

One of the youtube comments - "A﻿ musical orgy of wonderful sounds". **** yeah.


----------



## Wirt

I generally dislike the smiths/the cure/etc..but i heard this song on the radio today and liked it. thank god for shazam and youtube or it'd drive me crazy


----------



## luctus




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## prudence




----------



## feels




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## sprinter

> On August 2, 2011, an article was release regarding a dispute over a new recording of the band's hit song Blow Me Away. The dispute erupted in May when lead singer Benjamin Burnley fired the bandmates, guitarist Aaron Fincke and bassist Mark Klepaski, via e-mail. Burnley detailed his side of the dispute in a June court filing, saying Fincke and Klepaski made unilateral and unauthorized decisions on behalf of the band, including giving permission in May for the new recording and remix of "Blow Me Away" without his consent.[2]


----------



## Glue




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Aedan

*Laura Marling - Blackberry Stone*


----------



## ThisGuy

The buildup is awesomeeeeee


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Miss America
That Handsome Devil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## Fireflylight

cool, I never heard of Eisley. I like them! I like how they are singing in a church!


----------



## britisharrow

I'm into Amy Winehouse, R.I.P sister. The ****ery goes on.


----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## TomRay




----------



## prudence




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Johny




----------



## pita

The Martha and the Muffins cover that Sloan performed last night.






The highlight of my summer, probably.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Arrested Development

Fireflylight said:


> cool, I never heard of Eisley. I like them! I like how they are singing in a church!


Yes, I like their live sound, and the acoustics there definitely add to the song. Glad you like them


----------



## avoidobot3000

I love girls :yes
The change at 4.20 \m/


----------



## pita

rockyraccoon said:


>


Yesssss.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## KumagoroBeam

sorry for being a geek -_-


----------



## Ironpain

Can't get this song out of my head, Love it, It's so cool.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## prudence




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## whiterabbit

Just dancing around my house to Koffi. Especially after 5.57.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Chrysalii

The whole Deadwing album really, but this song in particular has had a stranglehold on me recently.
It even changed my status.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## miminka




----------



## atticusfinch

!


----------



## whiterabbit

Ah, I was waiting for the venue to upload a video from the Roy Ayers concert I went to so I could dig it, and now the moment has arrived. But I don't know if I prefer the professional video...






or this amateur one...






But, whatever, I'm digging the concert anyway.


----------



## prudence




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## papaSmurf

Still digging Unknown Mortal Orchestra:


----------



## Dying note

This song is stuck in my head and I love every minute of it. What a burst of energy...


----------



## man w/ no name

Lotus Flower - Radiohead


----------



## beshino




----------



## Attica! Attica!

^^^Nice! I love dj krush!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

aww, how do I embed youtube videos? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## theCARS1979

I Love this song called Candyo by the CARS from 1979


----------



## beshino

Attica! Attica! said:


> aww, how do I embed youtube videos? Am I doing something wrong?


[/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] <--- this (It's in the "post Reply button")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*J1mzgcH-2cI*&feature=youtu.be Here's the link
Copy the part after the equal sign and insert it between the youtube bracket thing.





(ignore the stuff after all the letters and stuff, the bold part is all you need)


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Hooray! Thanks beshino.


----------



## Wualraus

"Evil Nine" - Hired Goons





"Witches Ov" - The Black Dog





"Keep You Kimi" - Hird


----------



## meganmila




----------



## cafune

I don't even know why I'm listening to this. But eh.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Godless1

^ I haven't listened to Backspacer, perhaps I should.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Spindrift

Godless1 said:


> ^ I haven't listened to Backspacer, perhaps I should.


It's definitely a lot more 'pop' than anything they've done before, and that's turned some people off. I like it, though. _Speed of Sound_ is the only song I'd consider a throwaway, and even that one's decent as far as forgettable songs go.

It's also quite short, but that works in its favor. Kind of like a Ramones album.


----------



## miminka




----------



## VCL XI

R.I.P.


----------



## theCARS1979

Iron Maiden, Children of the Damned from 1982. I love Iron Maiden and this song from the beginning of the 80s


----------



## prudence

Along came a spider! He was creepy like Dracula!
He spoke like he was a friend... so I came with adrenaline!






Ahhhh this song brings back memories of frolicking in the badlands when I was a n00b. I miss those days.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Elleire

Weeeeee


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Spindrift

Their weakest instrumental, but it's still awesome.


----------



## feels




----------



## Wirt




----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## prudence




----------



## layitontheline

Goddamn I forgot how much I love this song.


----------



## RetroDoll




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Perkins

Such a great performance. Popping out of that gorilla suit and delivering a fierce musical performance.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Pumped Up Kicks

This has been in my head lately.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## meganmila

LynnNBoys said:


> Pumped Up Kicks
> 
> This has been in my head lately.


By Foster the people? Oh yeah. They rock.


----------



## atticusfinch

So many opportunities for a tooth to be chipped.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## papaSmurf

^I love their goofy dance moves so much.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## Perkins




----------



## SPC




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## prudence




----------



## If Only




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Who's laughing now-Jessie J


----------



## Shadow2009

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Who's laughing now-Jessie J


I love the video for that. 

And i'm digging Game ft Chris Brown - Pot of Gold. Beautiful song.


----------



## noyadefleur

... but mostly anything off this album. It has become my soundtrack for the evening.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Bisou, bisou, bissou bissou!


----------



## keyla965

Skillit- Awake and alive and also wisper in the dark

Rockatear by Far east movement

Not over you by Gavin degraw AND Starlight by muse


----------



## blackbird87

this song kicks ***


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## alone33

Maneater - Hall & Oates


----------



## Godless1

Love that Gorillaz track, mainly because Del is pure awesome sauce.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> ... but mostly anything off this album. It has become my soundtrack for the evening.


Hell to the yes. It has become the soundtrack for.. my existence.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## papaSmurf

Oh my goodness, this band. So deliciously fuzzy:











Edit: Also this


----------



## Joel




----------



## Aedan

*Laura Marling and Johnny Flynn*

The Water by Laura Marling and Johnny Flynn.

Please sit back, relax and enjoy.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Glue




----------



## miminka

... I've been really into Grouper lately.


----------



## Perkins

My 9 year old self is super happy right now.


----------



## papaSmurf

mardou said:


> ... I've been really into Grouper lately.


^Grouper is super amazing.






The quality on this youtube video is especially terrible, so here's another link:

http://www.ravensingstheblues.com/mp3/Do_Whats_Right_By_You.mp3






This song is pretty strange, but I quite like it for whatever reason.


----------



## complex

If you don't like it I don't want to hear it!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## meganmila

I know it's not in English but I like the beat.


----------



## MsMusic

keyla965 said:


> Skillit- Awake and alive and also wisper in the dark
> Rockatear by Far east movement
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awake and alive is my favorite song by Skillet!


----------



## meganmila




----------



## therunaways

Bat For Lashes "Moon and Moon" and "Good Love"
The Cranberries "Zombie"


----------



## prudence




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## mrbojangles

I think this song describes how I'm feeling right now a little too well :blank


----------



## Ballerina

tutliputli said:


>


aroused


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## MsMusic

Just heard this on a show


----------



## coolguy101

Hot track.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Witchcraft- Pendulum


----------



## Paul




----------



## If Only




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Keith

This song appeared in my dreams last night, so i figured it was only right to listen to it while i was awake too.


----------



## papaSmurf

^I love this guy's voice so much.


----------



## meganmila




----------



## Aedan

*Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'*

*Bob Dylan* - The Times They Are A-Changin'


----------



## atticusfinch

_Ten Years Gone_, and _Going To California_ - Led Zeppelin


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## atticusfinch

atticusfinch said:


> So many opportunities for a tooth to be chipped.







No opportunities for a tooth to be chipped!


----------



## avoidobot3000

bumbadabumbumbum-bum


----------



## prudence




----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> So many opportunities for a tooth to be chipped.





atticusfinch said:


> No opportunities for a tooth to be chipped!


Considering your fear, I'm surprised you're into hockey as much as you are. It's like someone with acrophobia being a fan of competitive skydiving.









---


----------



## Syndacus

My taste in music is different.


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> Considering your fear, I'm surprised you're into hockey as much as you are. It's like someone with acrophobia being a fan of competitive skydiving.


_(Hey - I never said I played the game, I just watch. Besides, I take great pleasure in watching other people get their teeth chipped or knocked out. More teeth for me! I shall pick them off from the ice when no one's looking and save them for myself if I ever happen to lose any of mine.







)_


----------



## Aedan

Xfixiate said:


> My taste in music is different.


Your music taste kinda suits your avatar.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Keane - The Frog Prince. Too lazy to embed a video.


----------



## whiterabbit

Four in one.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Awesome stuff Rabbit! One of the best parts of being back on SAS is just being able to check in on all the wonderful things you listen to.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cafune

&




♥ 'em!


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## miminka




----------



## xTKsaucex

intro's too good


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## avoidobot3000

Can you feel it? (no? feel awkward dancing alone?) then turn the bass up until the ground opens up and releases hordes of zombies. Thriller style


----------



## Judge




----------



## whiterabbit

papaSmurf said:


> ^Awesome stuff Rabbit! One of the best parts of being back on SAS is just being able to check in on all the wonderful things you listen to.


I want to say thanks but it seems weird because it's not like I made the music myself. So...thanks for having a similar taste in music? I'm glad you enjoy listening to what I listen to, anyway. It's all awesome, I agree.


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> I want to say thanks but it seems weird because it's not like I made the music myself.


Well sure, but I'd be completely unaware of all these neat bands if you weren't in here posting about them. Thanks for taking the time to share your good taste!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


>


That is some deep roots reggae, Nice!


----------



## whiterabbit

^It's good stuff isn't it? It's a shame they only made a couple of albums before splitting up.



papaSmurf said:


> Well sure, but I'd be completely unaware of all these neat bands if you weren't in here posting about them. Thanks for taking the time to share your good taste!


Yeah, ok, that makes sense, and also makes me feel somewhat useful, so....thanks.

Oh, and I seem to remember recommending you a compilation album of Lollywood music once. There's a second volume out in September, if you liked the first one.

I'm digging this off the first volume while I wait.


----------



## Mc Borg

New group consisting of Busdriver & Nocando.


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> Oh, and I seem to remember recommending you a compilation album of Lollywood music once. There's a second volume out in September, if you liked the first one.


^Oh man, awesome! I loved that first album, so I will definitely be picking up the second one.

http://therisingstorm.net/audio/05-Thomas.mp3


----------



## atticusfinch

More so a moment in song then an actual song.


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> More so a moment in song then an actual song.












---


----------



## meganmila

Blame it on my ADD. Ha I love it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## avoidobot3000

Chillin' deeeeep


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Monroee

Amy Lee Hartzler covering the Muppet's song "Halfway Down the Stairs". I simply can't get it out of my head. It's so sweet & light - perfect for this rainy day when I can't get out.


----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## Aedan

Ragana said:


>


Rest in peace Amy.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## prudence

^ Wonderful choice, absolutely beautiful. :heart


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rgrwng

Was not Was - Walk the Dinosaur


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli

I wish this song was neverending:


----------



## whiterabbit

I think I might walk into an actual shop next week to buy their new album.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Yeah, I've been listening to that song constantly this week.


----------



## feels




----------



## prudence

Goosebumps I have - Yoda


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## beshino




----------



## Infexxion




----------



## papaSmurf

I have every other song on this album except this one, for some reason.


----------



## atticusfinch

_Oy vey._


----------



## Aedan

*The Last Shadow Puppets - My Mistakes Were Made For You*

Oh you have to listen to this one...

*My Mistakes Were Made For You
*The Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## avoidobot3000

loved this new Apparat song on first listen:


----------



## cgj93

Korn Issues album the most, Untouchables album, Life is Peachy album..


----------



## plusminusinfinity




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## vash

I really love this song and I can't stop listening to it.. the vlogbrothers are awesome.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## prudence




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## cgj93




----------



## Cerrada

Aedan said:


> Oh you have to listen to this one...
> 
> *My Mistakes Were Made For You
> *The Last Shadow Puppets


The Last Shadow Puppets = <33
___

My song of choice for the day:


----------



## miminka




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## keyla965

Monster by Paramore oh and Not over you by Gavin degraw !


----------



## beshino




----------



## Wirt

Been listening to 6 tesseract songs but never got around to hearing their handful of other newer songs. Got obsessed with this one tonight


----------



## prudence

Digging again and again, again.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Robodontopus

TV on the Radio-Wolf Like Me


----------



## Echonnector

Infected Mushroom - In front of me


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm digging some of The King of Limbs remixes. Dare I say, it's like proper electronic artists are teaching Radiohead how its done! :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Really getting back into this album again. It's been such a strong contender for me over so many years. This song really captures a lot for me too.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## 0lly




----------



## 0lly




----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## cgj93




----------



## 0lly

Just one more; I can't stop listening to this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ih8Hondas

Can't figure out embedding. I'm computer retarded.


----------



## Charizard

It's... not good, in any way. It's simple, the lyrics are uninspired, the quality is low, etc. It's just too catchy for me to leave alone.


----------



## Mc Borg

Skeletons and the Kings of All Cities - Hay W'happns?

(Couldn't find a youtube video)
http://skeletonstv.bandcamp.com/track/hay-whappns


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## 0lly

Ih8Hondas said:


> Can't figure out embedding. I'm computer retarded.


Just press the youtube button and copy in the bit I've put in bold:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_*p9nfVrusSMg*_

Like so:



HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]p9nfVrusSMg[/MEDIA]


----------



## 0lly




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## successful




----------



## Squirrelevant

Enjoying this entire album at the moment.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## rdrr




----------



## meganmila

Oh yeah:






Man I love this song:


----------



## Robodontopus

Yuck-Get Away


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Birthday dress by lil playy ft. Matthew koma


----------



## The Professor

*Just click it*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## AntonAnlode500

When the wind blows by Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning: Adult oriented xmas song


----------



## 0lly




----------



## Elleire

Having a bad day - this song makes me feel better about myself, if only temporarily. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Cashew

A couple songs by the Fleet Foxes! Has been hitting the spot so well lately. I will just post one though.






Also the High Fidelity soundtrack (particularly The Velvet Underground, Beta band, and Smog..and Stereolab!)


----------



## laura024

Yes, Britney Spears. It's catchy. I am not ashamed.


----------



## Cashew

Robodontopus said:


> TV on the Radio-Wolf Like Me


Oh yes!! This too. Totally digging.


----------



## Fireflylight

<3


----------



## Matomi

Plain White T's - Rhythm of Love




and the link isn't working -.-


----------



## olschool

golden girls theme song lol


----------



## Fireflylight

Beth Orton, Stolen Car


----------



## Paper Samurai

prudence said:


> Goosebumps I have - Yoda


:yes This post is relevant to my interests.

*didn't realise they had an extended version of this.

This is my favourite song of theirs btw:


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Robodontopus

Siringo said:


> A couple songs by the Fleet Foxes! Has been hitting the spot so well lately. I will just post one though.


Whoa, I don't think I've ever heard that song before. It's so different from most of their other stuff, but still awesome.


----------



## keyla965

Our deal by beast coast. I didnt really notice the song at first but over time i really started to like it, I think that if i wouldnt have sen the video i probably wouldnt like the song or even give it a second though. Look at the video and youll see wat i mean.

AND roll away your stone by mumford and sons


----------



## 0lly




----------



## clockwork orange

The National - Lemonworld


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## hollowtears

can someone tell me how to post videos on here?


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## sweetD

Bob dylan - lay lady lay 
Joan Armatrading - Give it a try


----------



## feels




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Seiwa-en




----------



## Divasmurf

Sail by AWOL nation


----------



## hollowtears

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pqyEQhkzUw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## James_Russell

DryRun said:


>


Nice, I've been wanting to get into this band. They have a great sound :yes


----------



## Kitsongirl

Dont trust me. 30h!3


----------



## TheQuietSoul

Intimate Stranger by Android Lust


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## AgBjBeAF

Such a beautiful song...


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## hollowtears

Yay! I did it!


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## atticusfinch

_(Geesh. I'm not sure which one I like better.)_


----------



## john5050

The Soviet National Anthem xD laugh if you want to


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## prudence




----------



## Robodontopus

Feist - I Feel It All


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## olschool

i hate the texas longhorns with a passion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acinorevlm




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Rest or Real?

I miss MDMA.


----------



## Barry Egan

No Trebles - Paranoid Androcore


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## whiterabbit

Ry Cooder - John Lee Hooker For President


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*HKB FiNN - Smile*


----------



## moxosis




----------



## mrbojangles

atticusfinch said:


>


My favorite song from that album.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Highly recommended.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*The Sun Ra Arkestra - Galactic Voyage*


----------



## Insanityonthego

Skyscraper- Demi Lovato
Wish you were here- Avril Lavigne


----------



## acinorevlm




----------



## Neutrino

Can't wait to play this O_O


----------



## Nathan Talli

Played this for my gf after we had fought about something stupid. Worked like a charm


----------



## Nathan Talli

fo sho


----------



## Nathan Talli

spammin


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker

We should all find love like this...


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## beshino




----------



## GunnyHighway

Lajon's voice is ****ing heavenly. This song gives me chills.


----------



## Jinxie




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Aedan

atticusfinch said:


>


Regina's awesome, ain't she ?


----------



## Aedan

*Bob Dylan - Just Like A Woman*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## atticusfinch

Aedan said:


> Regina's awesome, ain't she ?


Yep.

---


----------



## Mc Borg

_We just want our hermitry to stay and our coffee to go._


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Charizard




----------



## laura024




----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Aedan

*Iris Dement - Our Town*

This song is heart-wrenching and her voice is truly poignant.

She moves me more than any other artists right now.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## prudence




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## cafune




----------



## Ckg2011

8R048sqs8BM[[/MEDIA]


----------



## lyric

Florence and the Machine "Shake it Out."


----------



## luctus

I don't think this is the right band, as it doesn't sound like Inkubus Sukkubus and I can't find any song of theirs called "Artwork" lol...but I adore this music and the video is very calming to me. Wish I knew who it was, though.


----------



## 25ilucy

No, thank you by toyoaski aki and hisaka youko and satou satomi and kotobujki minako and taketatsu ayana. just realized i could have said Hō-kago Tea Timu


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## beshino

Holy cows man! didn't know gorillaz made a new album after plastic beach. ;o
awesum





Beat drops in through the video. It was sick.


----------



## AussiePea

Opeth - Nepenthe


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Aedan

Ospi said:


> Opeth - Nepenthe


I used to listen a lot to Opeth in the "Metal" part of my youth.

Blackwater Park was awesome (and maybe still is, but I've changed my musical tastes so much since then !).


----------



## Aedan

lyric555 said:


> Florence and the Machine "Shake it Out."


Oh Florence ! I've only listened to her album Lungs so I don't know of "Shake It Out", but I love her songs !

Her voice is like... overpowering ! Apart from Neko Case and PJ Harvey, I've never experienced so much power and mastery in any other female singer's voice.


----------



## lazy calm

bonny billy is releasing a new album in october, yay

its gonna be something good.........


----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## cafune




----------



## sas111




----------



## Citrine




----------



## jim_morrison

*Jesu - Why Are We Not Perfect*


----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## avoidobot3000

♥




♥


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

MindOverMood said:


>


@[email protected]


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Matomi

If you like sad songs, check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Yes - Fly From Here


----------



## olesilentone

whiterabbit said:


>


Awesome. For a long while this was The Fall song that I couldn't fathom the love for, but I came around. (still not quite in my top 10 though)


----------



## erasercrumbs

I keep coming back to this.


----------



## BOBBB




----------



## NE1CME

Pet--A Perfect Circle


----------



## Whimsical Thought

catchy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## Rocklee96




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## atticusfinch

(_plus_...)


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## VCL XI

_
"They're probably living in a box﻿ today"_ - Clever YouTube commenter


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Robodontopus

video deleted from youtube today. it was the song "A Real Hero" from the movie Drive.


----------



## poepoe

this song holds so much meaning for me, it literally helps me get through the sh*ttiest of days, not to mention it is really impressive instrumentally. I dig it so much I even decided to quote it in my signature on here :yes


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## artandis

Cannot wait for her new album!


----------



## EmptyRoom

This song cheers me up :3


----------



## olesilentone




----------



## layitontheline

hits the spot every time


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## lshill929

The original song “I will survive” by Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BrightDays

The show goes on - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Dreams Come True

Drake - Trust Issues


----------



## gilt




----------



## RetroDoll

*these two:*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scintilla




----------



## CourtneyB

Good if you like Europop/dance music like me
Staygold - Backseat


----------



## Matomi

I'm addicted to this atm.


----------



## barczyl

Two really, from the same artist.


----------



## CourtneyB

These are calming to me. I suppose it's a combination of the soft piano and melodies.

The music score when Casper asks Katt, "Can I keep you?"





She has a very soothing singing voice and the piano is beautiful


----------



## Rest or Real?

Repeat for days.






Apparently incomplete, it's still so tits.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Just saw saw a movie called "Hanna". OST is by The Chemical Brothers. This song got me hooked:






The synth at 0:46 is such a catchy earworm, everyone was whistling it outside the movie theater after the film ended.
As a side-note, I'm probably the only human being who enjoys electronic music but couldn't dance to save his life.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## RetroDoll




----------



## meganmila




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## olesilentone

meganmila said:


>


A beautiful song. Hope Sandoval's vocals + Dave Roback's guitar = exquisite. Gonna listen to some of that album before bed, methinks.


----------



## orchidsandviolins

The Perfect Space by the Avett Brothers


----------



## Joel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pennywise

Jessie's Girl, by Rick Springfield. I just watched Boogie Nights and now the song is stuck in my head.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Itsmineitsmineitsmine. Whose world is this?




yessir


----------



## barczyl

I have changed, I have changed
Just like you, just like you
For how long, for how long
Must I wait, I know there's something wrong 
The concrete heart isn't beating
And you've tried to make it come alive
No shadows, just red lights
Now I'm here to rescue you

Ooh, Still Alive, I'm Still Alive
I cannot apologize, no. (x2)

So silent, no violence
But inside my head, so loud and clear
You're screaming, you're screaming
Covered up with a smile, I've learned to fear
Just sunshine and blue sky
Is this all we get, for living here
Come fire, come fire
Let it burn and love come racing through

Ooh, Still Alive, I'm Still Alive
I cannot apologize, no. (x2)

I've learned to lose
I've learned to win
I've turned my face against the wind
I will move fast
I will move slow
take me away I have to go

Ooh, Still Alive, I'm Still Alive
I cannot apologize, no. (x4)


----------



## whiterabbit

Man, I don't know. My research has uncovered that it's by a collective called Indigenous Resistance, and it was released on a 12-inch so rare that nobody on the internet will even mention it's existence, let alone give a track-listing or tell you where you can buy it for £500.

So here's something else by them:






And this:





Portuguese is my favourite-sounding language, I think.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## atticusfinch

_(Evokes that particular moment in the film so perfectly; it kind of hurts, it gives me the chills, and it is basically a bit overwhelming)_.


----------



## hollowtears

"the brown acid that´s circulating around us isn´t specifically too good"

lol


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## at286

love controversy by loose ends


----------



## freud

Not the original by Duke Ellington but i am madly in love with this song right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hollowtears

Good times


----------



## wootmehver

"Thanks for the Memories" by Bob Hope. Amazing song. He's still got it.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## prudence




----------



## beshino




----------



## Mr Blues

I'm digging this gem three times as much as I used to dig it. That's the thing with the oldies.. they never get old. Despite being oldies :|


----------



## scintilla




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## CourtneyB

Happened on this song (mashup) by chance when looking up a different song, but I really like it  And they sound great together.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## RetroDoll

*basically the whole album.*....


----------



## Charizard




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Aedan

*Hard Times - Gillian Welch*


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Noll




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's one of my own songs but if you're a musician who can't enjoy your own tunes you've got a real problem


----------



## Reinvented

Melodic Trance


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## prudence

Yeah, I'm addicted to this song for some *scratches self* reason.


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## whiterabbit

Incestuously funky.


----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## scintilla




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Ashley1990

Thats an Indian song...though punjabi...
Ni aaja ve..
from the latest movie Speedy Singhs..


----------



## Jnmcda0

I really like the new Chickenfoot album, but these songs in particular:


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## meganmila

Good stuff


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arisa1536

Set fire to the rain
Adele


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Slow Seduction In Sound


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Can we say fresh?...Oh, I do believe Yessssss!"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## If Only




----------



## bourne

Dumb question, I know. How do you guys embed youtube videos like those?


----------



## reaffected

bourne said:


> Dumb question, I know. How do you guys embed youtube videos like those?


You press the youtube button on your reply screen for this forum.

between the two (YOUTUBE)....you copy everything after the '=' in the music link. It will be something like MGJ1Knq2P.

Hope that helps...I'm sure I explained that awfully!

Mine is "Stop and Stare"


----------



## bourne

Awesome, thank you 

This is mine. Gonna see them live next month


----------



## Keith

Really digging this tune everything that was good about nwobhm bands. If you like Di'Anno era Maiden you'll probably dig this, if you don't you probably won't lol.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## lonely metalhead

Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone-by Billy Withers


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## beshino




----------



## Joel




----------



## atticusfinch

+


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Mc Borg

erasercrumbs said:


>


Love Tobacco/BMSR. Can't wait for The Marshmallow Ghosts.

My song: http://youmeandiowa.com/track/hi-art
^ You can download it for free if you like it (if anyone even listened to it that is lol.) as well as the whole album It's not usually the kind of music I listen to, but I find it to be catchy as hell.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## cafune

Love it. ♥


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Dappy - No Regrets

I just find it inspirational in some way and I like the tune. xD


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## trevor35th

new Coldplay


----------



## trendyfool

"Take care" by beach house


----------



## Aedan

*William Elliott Whitmore - Let's Do Something Impossible*

(too bad I couldn't find it on YouTube)


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Aedan

*Laura Marling and Johnny Flynn - The Water

*


----------



## Cornerstone

"Phase Dance" by Pat Metheny Group


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## lehcar18

Stateless - Blue Fire ft. Amenta


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## sas111




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## avoidobot3000

but their applause leaves me blank and hollow


----------



## Innamorata




----------



## pheonixrising

Right now these 3 songs are my obsession.










as well as the original rock version


----------



## Perkins




----------



## hypestyle

Lenny Kravitz' "_Black & White America_"
http://hypestyle.newsvine.com/_news...k-and-white-america-find-kravitz-in-fine-form

Kelly Rowland's "_Here I Am_"
http://hypestyle.newsvine.com/_news/2011/10/04/8147653-rowland-on-a-roll-with-here-i-am

Britney, "_Femme Fatale_"
http://hypestyle.newsvine.com/_news...pears-embraces-being-a-femme-fatale-on-latest

Eminem's _Relapse/Refill_:
http://hypestyle.newsvine.com/_news/2011/10/02/8109187-eminem-overindulges-on-relapse-refill


----------



## avoidobot3000

ATTN: Maniacs, Drunks, Both
get ready to sweat
be sure to crack open a window first


----------



## Innominate




----------



## Addler

Alphaville's "Forever Young"
Can't post a vid: never figured out how to, and most of the vids have been axed for copyright issues


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theCARS1979

Slash and Fergie - Beautifully Dangerous
The CARS - Sad Song, Free and Keep on Knocking


----------



## avoidobot3000

I heard that you like the bad girls honey, is that true?
and the Jamie Woon remix ♥

now if you'll excuse me... i have some video games to play


----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

^ cool video


----------



## Innamorata

Cheese.


----------



## andbreathme

Pixie Lott - What do you take me for


----------



## lazy




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Dan iel

Pretty epic 

Nah pretty cringe worthy


----------



## River In The Mountain




----------



## proximo20




----------



## olschool

Flaw- payback


----------



## Glacial




----------



## jimbo1

buckethead-untitled


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## melissa75

Soooo good:






Some more Sean Hayes:


----------



## That guy over there




----------



## That guy over there

atticusfinch said:


>


This song reminds me of Billy Elliot xD


----------



## shelbster18

I'm addicted to this song!  It's by The Horrors called Still Life


----------



## shelbster18

This one's The Bravery-No Brakes It's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## cafune




----------



## march_hare




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## atticusfinch

Crummy music video; cool song. _(At least the lyrics that is the chorus and the little transition in the end)_.


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Insomnium




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

balls deep in sub bass


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Laith

I've got the moOoOoOoOoOoOves like jagger


----------



## If Only




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## prudence




----------



## proximo20

This is antidepressant.


----------



## sas111




----------



## nycdude

Dj bobo-Freedom.


----------



## RetroDoll

*Fun!*


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## catcharay

It's avril lavigne - wish you were here


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sas111




----------



## Comfortably Miserable

Foster The People-Helena Beat


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

So raw. <3


----------



## sas111




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Chewie33




----------



## rawfulz

<3 Dax


----------



## Hello22

Love it


----------



## prudence




----------



## enzo

atticusfinch, nice Jam song.


----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## whiterabbit

What ever happened to Gary Clail?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Matomi

Never really liked Paramore until today.


----------



## FastLad

Tune!


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## prudence

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Insomnium




----------



## Slytherclaw

Mr. Saxobeat by Alexandra Stan...lol. Don't feel like posting a vid


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## philosophy

Listening to all sorts of Austrian military marches right now and am very impressed.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mostly digging the part starting at 3:10

also digging this song from the same album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Milco




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

whatsername75 said:


> Currently celebrating the news of The Stone Roses reunion! :yay


Looks like the money finally ran out!

Elbow-grounds for divorce


----------



## SMOOZIE




----------



## stereohead




----------



## feels




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Logan X said:


> Mostly digging the part starting at 3:10
> 
> also digging this song from the same album.


Excellent taste, dude.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nycdude

DJ Bobo-Freedom, action starts at 0:41


----------



## Saint Myr




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## rawfulz

I'd have sex with this riff if I could.


----------



## Charizard

Nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## cafune

This song's so sugary... usually not the kinda thing I listen to... but a dude on youtube sang this for a gal, and sold it pretty well. Too sweet.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## atticusfinch

_(Started the day with this one, now ending [the day] with it)_.


----------



## diamondheart89

Ah, I have this stuck in my head.


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## anonymous soul

Rage Against the Machine - "Born of a Broken Man"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## tommo1234

Drake <3


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Mason

I'm feeling very folkish today.

...

Who am I kidding? That's all I have in my iTunes library.


----------



## hollowtears

Mason said:


> I'm feeling very folkish today.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who am I kidding? That's all I have in my iTunes library.


 Nice!


----------



## AnnaM




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nidhoggr said:


> Excellent taste, dude.


Thank you. I've been a fan of In Flames for many years. This album is a little different from their usual stuff, but who says that's a bad thing 
Great album.

----------

Digging these two songs right now. 
But the whole damn album is amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Hello22

Good ol Tupac - always a good song when i'm feeling low


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## beshino




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## AK32

Bloodstained Heart Darren Hayes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

Pharaohs - Uhh Uhh

And


----------



## cafune

I love the instrumentals that go with this song. <3


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## christacat

i can't find it on YT  But I like Knives by Volitare Twins


----------



## el flaco




----------



## Pennywise

"1979" by The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Mc Borg

edit: I'm feeling this one more.


----------



## RockIt

Kansas - Look at the Time


----------



## RockIt

Van Halen - Dreams (w/updated video)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnthroSquid




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## If Only




----------



## prudence




----------



## Rhonda1

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr6TmjgBER4 listening to it everynight it helps sometimes with my anxiety


----------



## scintilla




----------



## SMOOZIE




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Comfortably Miserable

The Swell Season- Low Rising


----------



## Dkate

burn by papa roach


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## LonerKid

Stanley said:


> The Fray - You Found me


Yes this song!


----------



## LonerKid

Fireflylight said:


> That's Not My Name by The Ting Tings


This one too! <3 This one makes me cry too!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyla965

Cough syrup by Young the giant and Someone like you by Adel


----------



## xTKsaucex

prudence said:


>


like


----------



## dlennr

It's not my usual style of music, but I have had "Until it Beats No More" by Jennifer Lopez stuck in my head for 2 days! It's such a happy song.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Set Fire to the Rain--Adele


----------



## Innamorata

Nostalgia.


----------



## Fireflylight

prudence said:


>


Awesome! I like the original too


----------



## Cat Montgomery




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## Pam




----------



## Moon Thief




----------



## el flaco

Just listened to Brookes Brothers new album, one word...Wow!


----------



## xTKsaucex

el flaco said:


> Just listened to Brookes Brothers new album, one word...Wow!







Last night is an awesome bit of DnB magic, prefer those vocals to the final version ^

The colab with Danny Byrd, Paperchase I think its called, is a worth a listen too


----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## Toad Licker

Not a cover.


----------



## whiterabbit

And L'Ocelle Mare (aka Thomas Bonvalet) - guitar-playing


----------



## andbreathme




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Nefury




----------



## NoIce




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## miminka




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## cafune

Pretty awesome instrumental (violin) cover IMO. Sounds amazing. Now have a newfound appreciation for string instruments.


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## nycdude

LOL...


----------



## nycdude

And this one....I love 80s music.


----------



## Pialicious88

nycdude said:


> LOL...


lmao i remember that one


----------



## nycdude

Pialicious88 said:


> lmao i remember that one


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## mrbojangles

nycdude said:


> LOL...


I hate to admit it, but I loved this song when I was a kid. I just liked 90's dance music in general.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## suddentwist

Let Go - JJ


----------



## VCL XI

Something about this song makes me feel all


----------



## Misanthropic79

xTKsaucex said:


>


That was nice, must download now. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SuperSky




----------



## xTKsaucex

Misanthropic79 said:


> That was nice, must download now. Thanks for posting!


das ist gud, Graduation is a killer tune, full ones goes on for 5mins though. Bottom one is a good tune as well.


----------



## Misanthropic79

xTKsaucex said:


> das ist gud, Graduation is a killer tune, full ones goes on for 5mins though. Bottom one is a good tune as well.


Just got into vocal dubstep (late to the party as always!) luckily the MelodicSex2MyEars youtube channel hardwired me straight into some of the best, like Graduation. Gotta love the 'net.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jessey

Flo rida-Good Feeling, so catchy!


----------



## xTKsaucex

I love this youtube channel too much


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fireflylight

Dedicated to anyone who grew up in the nineties, or, anyone who just loves this song..


----------



## notsukao

say anything- cemetary.

I'm not necessarily listening to it right now, but I think the meaning is absolutely beautiful (LAME!) and felt it needed a mention ha.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## whiterabbit

greenfuzz said:


>


That's so great. I love Neil Young.


----------



## JackNoah

I usually hate posting on long threads like this, but I'm loving Eli Lieb's music right now so much that I had to post this.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## feels




----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## candiedsky

This song is too good. The entire album is fantastic!


----------



## uhhhbrandon




----------



## enzo




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## candiedsky

Wonder how many people will recognize this one... :idea


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Joel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## eyeguess




----------



## enzo




----------



## Fiji07

*couple*

Anxiety krizz kaliko
Bipolar krizz kaliko

Paramore

Lil Wayne

Toby Keith

And the band perry


----------



## danberado

Toad Licker said:


>


I take that and raise you.


----------



## zer0small

Please excuse the poor quality. But I think many people on here can appreciate this song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cat001

Sweet - Fox on the Run


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## flarf

his new mixtape, "the lonny breaux collection," has tons of gems like this one--it's pretty impressive how prolific the dude is. he could be the next holland-dozier-holland as far as producing consistent, quality pop songwriting


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## andbreathme




----------



## dave76




----------



## Ohnoes2191

I don't know how to put the video T__T


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## flarf

only new-ish thing i've been into as of late:


----------



## scintilla




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## luctus




----------



## luctus

Just following the links from videos, trying on strange new music. I have so much damn time on my hands.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## luctus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rhonda1

Verse simmons feat kelly rowland boo thang
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUvgTOWcgw


----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## ratbag




----------



## scintilla




----------



## rnotlee

:boogie:clap:mum:clap:afr:clap:boogie


----------



## Wirt

love pandora...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Addler

I've been listening to this all day:


----------



## Pennywise

Bullet With Butterfly Wings by The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Tugwahquah

Frankee~****You Right Back


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Have always loved "Hotel California" by the Eagles*


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker

If you like The Distillers check out this song.


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Wirt




----------



## xTKsaucex

Beautiful.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## flarf




----------



## Venkska

Stupid question but i'm a noob at this stuff but how do you guys get the Whole Video on here? I've tried to find the insert video but can't find it.


----------



## ohgodits2014

When did I become so mainstream?



Venkska said:


> Stupid question but i'm a noob at this stuff but how do you guys get the Whole Video on here? I've tried to find the insert video but can't find it.


Use [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] (without the space)

If the youtube link is 



, put Ahha3Cqe_fk in between the brackets.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Venkska

rednosereindeer said:


> When did I become so mainstream?
> 
> Use [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] (without the space)
> 
> If the youtube link is
> 
> 
> 
> , put Ahha3Cqe_fk in between the brackets.







Thank you


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Huk phin

Rabbit in Your Headlights - UNKLE


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

Always digging this.






And:


----------



## feels




----------



## anonymous soul




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*"Shake it up" by Florence and the machine....................*
*Just saw it for the first time on VH1, it is a pretty cool song, never heard one of their songs before, I will have to check out youtube to see their other songs, any suggestions???????? *


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Syri

Phibes said:


> You should so listen to this song, its fantastic.
> 
> Pj Harvey - A perfect Day Elise


*This link leads to a private video. Thanks.*


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## kos




----------



## Matomi

So epic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cat001

Gotta love the West Country


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## whiterabbit

I love Nils Frahm an awful lot. I missed his gig the other week, I've just discovered. I'm a little bit heartbroken. I was sure it was on in December. I need to get in the loop and stay there.


----------



## mrbojangles

whiterabbit said:


> I love Nils Frahm an awful lot. I missed his gig the other week, I've just discovered. I'm a little bit heartbroken. I was sure it was on in December. I need to get in the loop and stay there.


Have you ever heard his cover of Peter Broderick's "And it's alright"? I actually like it better than the original.


----------



## whiterabbit

^Yeah, I've heard it. He doesn't seem to do anything that's not great.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## kt1090

Florence + The Machine : )


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MJM58




----------



## moxosis




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## estse




----------



## cafune




----------



## Cornerstone

"By The Riverbank" The Jam. It shifts from being kind of sunny to being unexpectedly gloomy and back.


----------



## prudence




----------



## scintilla




----------



## humourless

aston...their classical version of Rihanna's "Rude Boy"


----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## cat001

The Prodigy - Stand Up


----------



## scorpion91

Pumped by the Kicks-Foster the People


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

John West Ft. Big sean - Already There


----------



## feels




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*" 18 and life" by Skid Row*


----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


>


mee too


----------



## olesilentone




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Matomi

My Two Steps From Hell addicition has returned.


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## prudence




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## cafune




----------



## KelsKels

Princess of China by Coldplay. Didnt feel like posting a video. :b


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DubnRun

Nothing in particular but im getting back into my metal days. Back when I was 13-18 I loved my death metal/ heavy metal. So ive been on downloading my old faves again. I kind of forgot about all the awesome bands i used to listen to sinve I had to get a new iPod when my other one died on me. I let Dubstep, Dnb and Reggae take over, although ive always liked metal. Ahhh its good to have them back on my playlist


----------



## DubnRun

Ahhhh dubstep <3 I make the stuff too but i lost all my best tunes id been working on for aggggges cos my HD failed  :|






uh how do you embed a video again?, lol


----------



## avoidobot3000

War War War War War War is in my heart


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## tbyrfan

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin


----------



## prudence

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

Coldplay has really grown on me. <3


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

*Self-Explanatory*


----------



## Joel




----------



## i will be

always puts a grin on my face. so chill.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm on a massive 90's binge, now I'm tempted to dust off my beatmaking equipment and/or find an abandoned warehouse


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Matomi




----------



## scriabin221

I've been really into Satie lately. I've been working on the Gymnopedies on piano lately. They're really beautiful and calming.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## beherit




----------



## Endorphin buzz

the stone roses - standing here


----------



## cafune




----------



## prudence

Pendulum must have known this would be my perfect theme song while doing anything Prudence related. Bless there ability to know me as a person. If you want to adopt it as your own internal song too, well, YOU CAN'T, it's mine!


----------



## Joel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## cafune




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavinge*

Avril Lavinge, What the Hell 
Avril Lavinge, Wish You Were Here
Britney Spears I Wanna go


----------



## sarah89

nothing to write home about- weed diamond


----------



## Wirt

yes...i am a nerd


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## candiedsky

Can't forget this one: 





It kicks so much ***. Love everything about this song... and since I can listen to a song ten times in a row and then get sick of it... and this song is that exception... yeah.


----------



## prudence




----------



## loveinvain




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Glue

El-P - Lazerface's Warning


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Darth Smittius

Don't Judge


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## artandis




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## Gorillaz

Just realized how much of a boss Frank Sinatra is.


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Clax




----------



## Rest or Real?

sh*t's so bangin'


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DazdNConfuzd

erasercrumbs said:


>


The Residents are just straight up weird, Not Available is great fun!


----------



## scintilla




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## meganmila

Still love it


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavigne*

Avril Lavigne Wish You Were Here
Avril Lavigne What the Hell
Avril Lavigne Keep Holding on
Avril Lavigne Forgotten
Avril Lavigne Complicated 
Avril Lavigne Smile
Avril LAvigne Girlfriend
I love Avril Lavigne and I don't care who knows


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Oh, sweet, beautiful nostalgia :heart


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Tugwahquah

This song always makes me laugh...:lol


----------



## Darth Smittius

One of my favorites!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## i just want luv




----------



## buklti




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## au Lait




----------



## ShyGuy86

greenfuzz said:


>


I have great respect for Kraftwerk. Without their pioneering work, the song I'm really digging right now would never have been possible.
So, I just finished the Portal 2 co-op mode _again_. And the ending song got stuck in my head once again:


----------



## ShyGuy86

greenfuzz said:


> Awesome! I just bought a PS3, Portal 2, and Ico but I play them like it's a goddamn chore because I'm 45.


Oh, do make an effort to finish at least the single player of Portal 2. It's way above the average quality of modern video games.


----------



## Darth Smittius

love this one


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

YEA the original Axel F Frog!! He rocks!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## ConfusedMuse




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mrbojangles

anymouse said:


> i love this song. so much.


Haha that's awesome, I swear you're like my musical doppelganger.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Breathtaking.


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## eppe




----------



## Nefury




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## moxosis




----------



## feels




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Hiccups said:


>


HELL YES, Katatonia


----------



## forex

just downl all songs of adele , one word WOUW great voice nice songs


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Huk phin

Lonely Boy - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## NoIce




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Nefury




----------



## enzo

Addictive.


----------



## Bex1990

Lifehouse-Broken AND 3 Doors Down-Here Without You........Ohhh but I also Like Sara Bareilles-Grravity


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## sprinter




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## helena

hells yeh.

corny, happy, music today.


----------



## Hiccups

*Girl in a Coma* - hope


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## kanra

Numb by Linkin Park.
Pretty much sums most of my emotions :3


----------



## The Silent 1




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

The song is kind of catchy, mostly digging it because of Kreesha:mushy


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## scintilla




----------



## AllToAll

I'm not proud of this, but this song has infiltrated my system....


----------



## Spindrift

Ugh, that last minute.


----------



## theCARS1979

What the Hell , Avril Lavigne, hell yea she's hot!


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## theCARS1979

the CARS , Lets Go


----------



## avoidobot3000

Zomby da badman

And this sick Air France Mix


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cafune




----------



## avoidobot3000

anything from this dude:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## shelbster18

Just started really getting into them.


----------



## cafune

Pretty much powering through their album.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

CHIQUINHA HEY - BiD + Luiz Melodia + Anelis Assumpção + Negresko Sis

And...


----------



## cafune




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## prudence




----------



## caseyblue

It makes me feel happy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CityLights89

AWOLNATION - Sail






I'm pretty sure this has to have already been posted on here, but I don't have the time/will to look back through all these pages. Love this band and all their songs and have tix to see them 1/24/12!! Hopefully, I can meet them and take some pictures. Concerts are a really sociable time for me, I guess because of all of the music, and meeting the actual band is a plus. Leaves me on a high for days/weeks. :boogie


----------



## prudence

^ Yes love this song. Also, have fun at the concert!

Sincerely,

TerriblyJealous


----------



## Matomi




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## meganmila




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## pita




----------



## humourless




----------



## humourless




----------



## beshino

My sister ruined this band for me... I'm getting back into it again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Savril




----------



## avoidobot3000

Gruff Rhys - Post Apocalypse Christmas


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

Surprisingly good to dance to :um


----------



## Dreamscape

Great music video.


----------



## flarf

this record has been on repeat all week


----------



## helena




----------



## Luka92

Pixies-''Velouria''


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila

I heard it on Lars and the real girl now I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## mrbojangles

meganmila said:


> I heard it on Lars and the real girl now I can't stop listening to it.


Love, love! this song. It really gets stuck in your head.

During the party scene right? It was also in the movie 'Wall Street'


----------



## meganmila

mrbojangles said:


> Love, love! this song. It really gets stuck in your head.
> 
> Lars and the Real Girl during the party scene right? It was also in the movie 'Wall Street'


Yup. I was like"I know this song!" and started to look it up and here I am.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## feels




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Savril




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## vintagerocket

i need more soft things..


----------



## prudence




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## mrbojangles

I've never been a big REM fan save for a few songs, but this new one is very good.


----------



## prudence




----------



## CityLights89

I know random, and probably a little stupid, but so damn catchy. One of my friends told me about it and I was like "WTF u talking about?" and then later :teeth bahaha


----------



## meeps




----------



## Nathan Talli




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

<3


----------



## andy1984

nobody's fault mine - nina simone

been trying out some jazz


----------



## northstar1991

"You Make Me Feel" by Cobra Starship and Sabi


----------



## Blawnka

Victim - Avenged Sevenfold
Turn it Again - Red hot chili peppers
Sober - Tool
Flying in a Blue Dream -Joe Satriani


----------



## Nathan Talli




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## olesilentone




----------



## avoidobot3000

I have a serious man crush on his voice


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## meganmila




----------



## laura024




----------



## prudence

Nathan Talli said:


>





Nathan Talli said:


>


Africkenmazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## prudence




----------



## stewie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## philosophy

This song from the band of brothers movie:


----------



## Nefury




----------



## KumagoroBeam

The whole record.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Give it your best shot haters!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Give it your best shot haters!


I listened to it last night, I think it's a bit lacking, not as good as videogames but it cud be a grower?! there's a lot of buzz about her. I like her voice, but I could get tired listening to it, I also kind of dig her unmoving botox hardened lips for some reason.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I listened to it last night, I think it's a bit lacking, not as good as videogames but it cud be a grower?! there's a lot of buzz about her. I like her voice, but I could get tired listening to it, I also kind of dig her unmoving botox hardened lips for some reason.


I love her lips! 

There's a lot of crap going around about her being a failed artist in the past and reinventing herself, changing her look. Then there's others who says she has no soul to her and she's just a pawn for talented producers.

That's what I hate about music these days, so much pseudo intellectual nonsense about artists. Sound waves go into my ears. Brain interprets sound in either a positive or negative manner, good enough for me!


----------



## Joel




----------



## theCARS1979

The CARS sad song
The CARS Blue Tip
The CARS Its to Late


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## idiotboy

radiohead - staircase


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## NoIce




----------



## Pennywise

"Driver's Seat" by Sniff 'n' the Tears.


----------



## weiwuwei

.


----------



## weiwuwei

.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## theCARS1979

Metallic said:


> I can't seem to get Dr. Feelgood by Motley Crue out of my head.


Hell yea I love Motley Crue!


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne Girlfriend, Hot, Wish you were here


----------



## Aviator

Such a bittersweet song. I can't decide if this song is uplifting or depressing.


----------



## prudence




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## papaSmurf

^This has been sitting on my computer for years and I hadn't even listened to it. Really great stuff.


----------



## JGreenwood

Epic song. So many great lines.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## humourless

meganmila said:


> I heard it on Lars and the real girl now I can't stop listening to it.


My favourite TH song..."Home is where I want to be but I guess I'm already there"


----------



## humourless




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs

It gets _really_ good at about the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## whiterabbit

This has probably been my most listened to album of the year. God bless you, Secret Stash Records.








papaSmurf said:


> ^This has been sitting on my computer for years and I hadn't even listened to it. Really great stuff.


That is great stuff. I have a compilation album with the second song on it but never got round to looking up anything else by him. I think I will now.


----------



## Raulz0r

EPIC SONG! EPIC SHOW!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## CityLights89




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sophiek




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ProgMetalGamer2112

The Devin Townsend Project - Juular


----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## RetroDoll

*Van Morrison -- Caravan *


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## beshino

Kinda getting sentimental


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoIce

Wait for the bass


----------



## avoidobot3000

refrain from bein lame


----------



## Neutrino

Silent Night...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Help please

Paradise by coldplay and party rock anthem


----------



## andbreathme




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## briansohkay

"you can still rock in america" - Night Ranger


----------



## atticusfinch

+


----------



## Shynobi

Slippin - Quadron






 The chick got an amazing voice


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Nazanin by the Good Shoes.

"All of my insecurities
Are summed up
When you walk into my room."


----------



## JadedCalalily

Awolnation - Sail
Coldplay - Paradise
Cradle of Filth - Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

On a Sun Ra-related note...


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm digging songs by IZ.

On Youku

And on Youtube:






I've given up trying to find out how to buy this music. The internet has failed me.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


>


_(The pachyderms over here are actually heading southbound! [Well, westbound].)_.

--


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> _(The pachyderms over here are actually heading southbound! [Well, westbound].)_.


No more elephants?! Now all Canada has is their top-notch curling circuit. What will you guys do when it becomes too cold for that, too?









---


----------



## atticusfinch

Spindrift said:


> No more elephants?! Now all Canada has is their top-notch curling circuit. What will you guys do when it becomes too cold for that, too?


 We will make the Golden State feel our wrath!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

whatsername75 said:


>


:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## meganmila




----------



## Johny

so old (I mean from the 90s or something)


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## prudence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


>


:yay My favourite Tom Waits song, I don't find it as depressing as it sounds. I Don't Wanna Grow Up is a close second, it's a bit more tongue in cheek.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## whiterabbit

avoidobot3000 said:


> :yay My favourite Tom Waits song, I don't find it as depressing as it sounds. I Don't Wanna Grow Up is a close second, it's a bit more tongue in cheek.


Bone Machine is such a great album. I couldn't pick a favourite anything when it comes to Tom Waits though. I really hope he's going to do a tour with the new album next year.


----------



## anthrotex

Kerli - Tea Party
Enrique Iglesias - Tonight I'm F*cking You
Dave Matthews Band - Crash

I have certain feelings for a crush that are coming out through song. ha


----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


> Bone Machine is such a great album. I couldn't pick a favourite anything when it comes to Tom Waits though. I really hope he's going to do a tour with the new album next year.


He has been fairly consistent throughout his career and he keeps rollin' on. I agree, it would be a privilege to see him perform.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lumiere

Feel so sad lately so keep listening to this on repeat...


----------



## NoIce




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## avoidobot3000

my (new year's) anthem


----------



## MrSoloDolo123




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marlon

go piano instrumentals!


----------



## jon 29 uk




----------



## fayezrhapsody

:teeth


----------



## Matomi




----------



## jon 29 uk




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## flarf

this **** got me ****ed up






happy new year mother****ers


----------



## mrbojangles

0:56


----------



## miminka




----------



## blissful

Love her! She's so talented.


----------



## Chatise19

anything by Florence and the Machine (especially no light)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JadedCalalily




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## erasercrumbs

Roscoe said:


>


Mmmm. Yes.


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JGreenwood

heck yeah!


----------



## humourless

bonnie rait( this time the original is the best)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nW9Cu6GYqxo#t=10s


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## caflme




----------



## caflme




----------



## beshino




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## humourless

caflme said:


>


That's the way I like it!!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RockIt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Hiccups

swirly loveliness B)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

whatsername75 said:


>


Iron & Wine... so beautiful.


----------



## Transcending

Love the outro on this song. Makes me forget all the bad things.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Something about this beat.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nightlight




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## scintilla

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


Love this cover.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Chrysalii

Steven Wilson is the musical gift that keeps giving, this from the second Blackfield album, appropriately named Blackfield II.





can't stop replaying.


----------



## lazy

Liquid Drums and Bass


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fireflylight

Nightlight said:


>


love. this. song.


----------



## Robodontopus

Little Black Submarine by the Black Keys and It's Hard to Get Around the Wind by Alex Turner are my two favorite songs right now.


----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## xTKsaucex

lazy said:


> Liquid Drums and Bass


nice tune


----------



## Wallflower81

Both of these have been on constant repeat for me the past few weeks






Off The Hunger Games soundtrack:


----------



## cafune

You can feel and hear the air crackling around them. Pretty incredible.


----------



## Joel




----------



## AliceSometimes




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## flarf

bay area, what up


----------



## moxosis




----------



## immortal80




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## Chrysalii

This may be one of the most depressing songs I have ever heard.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## erasercrumbs

Art imitates life.


----------



## James_Russell

In love with This right now.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## coolguy101

Another hot track.


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shadow2009

Plan B - Stay Too Long

Thanks to the Inbetweeners Movie haha.


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Citrine




----------



## immortal80

i've been following this guy closely for a while now, and i think he's got so much potential to become a huge superstar. cass lowe.


----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## Nathan Talli

Feerrrrk I can never remember what I've previously posted and I'm too lazy to search. Sorry if I repost:

Fun song, like their name.





Kind of funky and definitely not for everyone...





I love the wombats





more fun


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Catchy >_>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## avoidobot3000

nostalgigasm


----------



## papaSmurf

I thought it might be fun for folks to share music a little more directly, so I've gone ahead and created a Turntable.fm room for us to use! You can read more about it here if you'd like: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/sas-community-turntable-fm-room-160796/#post1059576894


----------



## letitrock

Placebo - Then the clouds will open for me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune




----------



## Duke of Prunes




----------



## Doriis

Wow *Duke of Prunes*, that's some awesomely chill music.


----------



## AllToAll

Lana del Rey's "Born to Die" and "Video Games".


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Duke of Prunes

Doriis said:


> Wow *Duke of Prunes*, that's some awesomely chill music.


You might appreciate these as well, then:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## IHugZombles

:>


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Evo




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Joel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Evo




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Matomi




----------



## Evo




----------



## caflme

Just a Kiss - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Paper Samurai

"You wanna see﻿ something?" :b


----------



## Hey Im Cubie

I love _"Strange Clouds"_ By: B.O.B Ft. Lil wayne <333333


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Great ****ing song.


----------



## AllToAll

Yes, her SNL performance sucked, but I love this song.

Born to Die by Lana del Rey


----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

whatsername75 said:


> Give me your eyes
> I need sunshine


[Slaps you with a glove]
The original has a lot more heart.
:duel


----------



## Evo




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Pennywise

Day Tripper by The Beatles


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Matomi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## immortal80




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## avoidobot3000

Cannot. Stop. Listening. Argh.


----------



## trendyfool




----------



## dave76




----------



## Daft

Ratatat - Cherry


----------



## northstar1991

"I Like it Like That" by Hot Chelle Rae. It's such a catchy song!


----------



## ConfusedMuse

this song makes me feel... emotions and ****.


----------



## whiterabbit

Lighty Singers of Estill, SC - Serve The Lord

Oh, how I want to serve the Lord.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nefury




----------



## whiterabbit

Oh man, I haven't seen this for ages. I can never get over his complete perfection at that age.


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Neil Young - A Horse With No Name


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## elistia




----------



## elistia

Drumming Song by Florence + the Machine.


----------



## Jarka

Sorry I couldn't just pick one.. these are the songs I can't currently get out of my head:

Mackintosh Braun - The Same





Snow Patrol - New York





Lady Gaga - Marry the night 





Melpo Mene - Jedi





Foo Fighters - Walk





Peter, Bjorn & John - Young Folks


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## thequietmanuk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

This album is going to be a wonderful thing.

Happy Day - Sun Araw & M. Geddes Gengras meet The Congos


----------



## feels




----------



## complex




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## renegade disaster

..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

big tune in the juke scene






sick! :boogie


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kage

galaxy1 said:


>







I like this but it makes me feel sad.


----------



## Doriis

Purity Ring - Lofticries aka The orgasmic track


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xchexguerillax

Sage Francis-sea lion


----------



## xchexguerillax

Jarka said:


> Sorry I couldn't just pick one.. these are the songs I can't currently get out of my head:
> 
> Mackintosh Braun - The Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Patrol - New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga - Marry the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melpo Mene - Jedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foo Fighters - Walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter, Bjorn & John - Young Folks


Out of all that I'd have to say Peter, Bjorn & John - Young Folks
Just a feel good


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## scintilla




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoIce




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## seaghosts




----------



## flarf

AwkwardGal said:


>


yo i luv that lady's voice, she sound madd sexie in this song right here:


----------



## brycek34520

galaxy1 said:


> big tune in the juke scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick! :boogie


footwerk! AHA big ups on this 1. refreshing to see a bunch of ppl with good taste in music. i think its a deep thinking thing with social anxiety


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## xTKsaucex

just too good


----------



## DubnRun

Not a song but a few mixes..one is ARCHIVE_-_2010-07-23_-_Code_Of_Arms_Radio_With_Nebulla_And_Soroka_From_NYC (Dubstep.FM)


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## identitycrisis

Check these guys out if you haven't already:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf

Dance time, Beartato.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## renegade disaster

brycek34520 said:


> footwerk! AHA big ups on this 1. refreshing to see a bunch of ppl with good taste in music. i think its a deep thinking thing with social anxiety


:yes
yea juke/footwork is great. love this one too;


----------



## reliefseeker




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Hiccups

slow burning albums are always the best in the long run .. this album has it! B)


----------



## hypestyle

I am very angry that this was apparently ignored by radio and vid channels.. 




I want an entire album of collaborations like this..


----------



## avoidobot3000

via

__
https://soundcloud.com/factmag%2Ffact-mix-297-blue-daisy-nov-11


----------



## avoidobot3000

AwkwardGal said:


> Holy crap, that's a really good version!


:yes the music is decent and the vocals are utterly next level.


----------



## brownzerg

Recently exposed to Avicii, I like the brief flash of the guy doing the worm on the counter, pretty awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## avoidobot3000

So what. I've drunk the majority of a 6-pack. Stop judging me bro.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## idiotboy

since i can never get the "youtube" button on here to work right, here's a link to junius's "betray the grave."

PLEASE, somebody listen to this song. it's amazing.


----------



## MsDaisy

I love this song...I can't stop myself from playing it over and over and over. :b


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## avoidobot3000

So good.


----------



## cafune




----------



## feels




----------



## Ashley1990

Main tenu samjhama ki by Rahat Fateh Ali Khan


----------



## feels

Good god I want this album now!


----------



## jessckuh

Dumb Bunny by BSlade

http://www.bslade.bandcamp.com/album/stealth.


----------



## Nefury

gawd


----------



## snorts96

Le tigre- deceptacon


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## river1




----------



## brownzerg

This was brought to my attention recently and now i cant stop listening to it!


----------



## avoidobot3000

diggin' the 90s vibe


----------



## enzo

had these repeating each other for days


----------



## Rick189

I:Scintilla - Sharia Under A Beauty Curse


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Evo

Love that bassline.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Nefury said:


> gawd


This is what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## cafune

avoidobot3000 said:


> diggin' the 90s vibe


Nice. I actually remember Pingu!


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## avoidobot3000

http://oftropics.bandcamp.com/track/it-goes-on-without-you


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Mithun

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Lowtax

True Widow - A.K.A

Awesome tune, very heavy for such a mellow song.


----------



## nycdude




----------



## nycdude




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Haunty




----------



## vaness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## Transcending




----------



## layitontheline

:clap


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## layitontheline

i NEED to learn to play drums


----------



## avoidobot3000

Let's groove.












Ok now that you're warmed up, let's get wild:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## cafune




----------



## Akili

Toad Licker said:


> snip


I love Shara Worden's voice. I first heard it on _The Hazards of Love_, but I like her regular band's stuff, too.

Lately I've been listening to Okkervil River's _Down the River of Golden Dreams_, and have been doing that thing I always do when I'm getting to know an album, which is getting addicted to the songs one at a time. Right now it's "Seas Too Far to Reach." It's got some really nice brass and string instruments in it, and these really pretty lines:

"And with your body next to me,
its sleepy sighing
sounds like waves upon a sea
too far to reach."


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## nycdude

I'm guessing some you have never heard these songs before  More 80s songs!
1. Gary Low-You are a danger.


----------



## nycdude

2. Frank Loverde-Die Hard Lover


----------



## Subwolf




----------



## lazy

Genre: no idea...


----------



## cafune




----------



## dmpj




----------



## xTKsaucex

Live Laugh Love said:


>


uke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## prow

Remedy from Professor Green's latest album.


----------



## Nefury

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


:clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

xTKsaucex said:


> uke


:um Meh. I was expecting someone to say something. :roll


----------



## dmpj

Paradise by coldplay. C:


----------



## OTESFU

Current 93 - The Cat is Dead


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## scintilla




----------



## meganmila

Amazing song.


----------



## RockIt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## artynerd

Lani Misalucha - Love like this before


----------



## shelbster18

Nine Inch Nails - And All That Could Have Been


----------



## bluec91

Feel So Close by Calvin Harris


----------



## MindOverMood

whatsername75 said:


>


This.

Oh and..


----------



## ConeKiller

Anything by Brand New


----------



## Fear Goggles

Nick Drake! Took me a while to become accustomed to his voice, but now I can't get enough.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ironpain

< this but only cause my Bromance Johnny Depp is featured in it lol, everytime I hear this song I think of this lol.


----------



## tutliputli

This is very lovely:


----------



## Ironpain

tutliputli said:


> This is very lovely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the video for you  just copy everything after the v and put it in the middle.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## JadedCalalily

Lilith Immaculate by Cradle of Filth <3


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

Love his voice.


----------



## Ventura




----------



## Kennnie

Ready or not cover by the fray


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## avoidobot3000

New Burial EP. :yay This **** is deep, son.


----------



## Subwolf

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lad

I know it's old, but loving this at the moment.


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Subwolf

Len - Steal My Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## fallen18

Louder than thunder http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=z5ubtpifMuw 
And Ours http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=ipMbg0dU3CA 
They're both pretty good songs I like 'ours' by the bravery the best though


----------



## enzo




----------



## Tibble




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## there.is.no.they

Recently discovered Gotye, love him.

so catchy






Err, a noob question, how do you make the video show up in your posts? I tried inserting the link in between the youtube tags but it doesn't work for me. Thanks.


----------



## scooby

there.is.no.they said:


> Recently discovered Gotye, love him.
> 
> so catchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, a noob question, how do you make the video show up in your posts? I tried inserting the link in between the youtube tags but it doesn't work for me. Thanks.


You just put the letters/numbers after the = sign of the link into the youtube tags, well thats how I do it anyway. So you'd put '8UVNT4wvIGY' into the tags.

As for a song I'm digging right now


----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## there.is.no.they

scooby said:


> You just put the letters/numbers after the = sign of the link into the youtube tags, well thats how I do it anyway. So you'd put '8UVNT4wvIGY' into the tags.


Got it, thanks scooby 

This one's another song by Gotye I like, it's describing SA/depression


----------



## kos

Jay-Z -Poppin Tags feat. Big Boi, Killer Mike, Twista, Sleepy Brown. So 2003 of me 

Great hook on this song.

"And we gon' stay hustlin' on that block until we caught And we gon' stay showin' off that jewelry that we bought And we gon' stay leavin' out the stores with heavy bags 'Cause we be poppin' tags, pimpin' we be poppin' tags."


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

I love Coldplay and The Fray..

But right now? James Blunt - Your Beautiful


----------



## Haunty

Digging this song with this video :yes


----------



## immortal80

i stumbled on beyonce singing her halo song acoustically, and i'm not even joking. i've listened to it like 10 times already. it's not really even the song that i'm enjoying. she just seems so genuine while singing it and is really enjoying herself. her voice is phenomenal, and you can almost feel the energy between her and the audience through the video. of course it, doesn't hurt that she's friggin gorgeous.


----------



## kos




----------



## enzo

new jack white






:boogie


----------



## cafune

Energetic & upbeat. Very much appreciated atm.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## Puppet Master




----------



## cmed




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## erasercrumbs

This song won't get out of my head!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## ConfusedMuse




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xTKsaucex

awwww, Skrillex and Ellie GOulding are dating. She'll be wobbling his drops for the foreseeable future ;]


----------



## lkt95

It's a bit old but I love it


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Citrine




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## immortal80




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toppington




----------



## michaelgroves

Nickelback - Lullaby and Coldplay - Charlie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Noely G

"Lonely Soul" by UNKLE. It features Richard Ashcroft and an awesome drum beat. The song is quite long. The beginning is kinda creepy, but towards the end it develops into a beautiful peaceful song believe it or not.


----------



## cafune

I've never heard someone sing with such a pronounced British accent.


----------



## Vance




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## slipknotized

Logan X said:


> Kinslayer - Nightwish


I LOVE this song :clap

right now I'm really into This Place Is Death by the Deftones


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## moxosis

this song is so good


----------



## papaSmurf

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Oh man, me too! Good choice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pennywise

I Need You, by The Beatles:


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## KelsKels

Subwolf said:


> Len - Steal My Sunshine


Oh god this reminds me of being a kid lol.



xTKsaucex said:


>


Thank you! New favorite song


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## meeps




----------



## Matt Io

Walking on a dream
earthmoonearth remix


----------



## immortal80

AwkwardGal said:


>


porcupine tree is amazing! finally saw them live not too long ago with coheed. they blew me away.

gotta love nickel creek.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xTKsaucex

KelsKels said:


> Thank you! New favorite song


I've had it on repeat for the past couple of days, love it too. Had this on repeat as well you might enjoy, plus I love Ellie Gouldings voice so its always an auto view in my books;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## PhilipJFry

Can't stand the auto-tuning but it's a good song.


----------



## redskinsfan17

Call It What You Want by Foster the People. I love this one in it about expectancies.


----------



## enzo

Great cover


----------



## enzo




----------



## andy1984

heartofchambers said:


>


wow someone actually posted a song from a band i know of and like on here. i don't know 99% of the others. and i hate youtube with a passion so i wont watch the youtubes and check them out.

i can't choose a single song i'm into right now.


----------



## enzo

andy1984 said:


> wow someone actually posted a song from a band i know of and like on here. i don't know 99% of the others. and i hate youtube with a passion so i wont watch the youtubes and check them out.
> 
> i can't choose a single song i'm into right now.


I love finding new stuff on youtube, as well as listening to what others on here share. Youtube is how I got into MM, along with other favourites of mine.


----------



## Toppington

.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heyJude




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## mik

There isn't a more true song out there than this one. It's always like this.

*Hola mi amor bebe
A pesar de todo
Te deseo el bien
Aunque estés con otro
Tal vez podrás encontrar
Lo que no pudo ver
Y yo no te niego
Que aun extraño
Cada parte de tu cuerpo
Y esos labios con sabor a miel
Eres tan perfecta linda flor que amanece
*

*Y si fuera por mi Mi amor
Estuvieras aquí
Pero como todo sucedió así
Mi corazón dejo de latir
Porque
Ya no queda amor
Todo termino
En el corazón eso me mata
Perdí la razón
Hoy le digo adiós
Llego su final
Todo termino*


----------



## meeps




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whatevzers

I love that song  Honestly, I didn't like it at all at first, but it grew on me lol. That's when you know a song is awesome. Gotye I mean.


----------



## megamix01




----------



## megamix01




----------



## megamix01

Sorry for other two post i dont now where is button to edit post.


----------



## megamix01




----------



## heyJude

This song is so bada**. I get an eargasm every time I hear this. Oh my!


----------



## Toppington

heyJude said:


> This song is so bada**. I get an eargasm every time I hear this. Oh my!


My favorite station plays this song every 10 seconds and I'm so sick of it! Lol!

Anyway, I found these guys recently and I've been listening to them all week. The lead singer can be pretty bitter, but I got curious and looked into it. He has quite the story behind him! It makes the music that much more meaningful in my eyes.


----------



## meganmila

Hell yeah!


----------



## Layla




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Paper Samurai

meganmila said:


> Hell yeah!


Have you seen the amazing cover version ? :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Don't like Wiz Khalifa, but I like this song.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## xTKsaucex

I've been blezzin the old skool 90's tunes/early 2000's. Ahhhhhhhhhhh lolololol





















Miss the terrible hair cuts, terrible fashion, humiliating music. Good times.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Room for Happiness - Kaskade ft. Skylar Grey
The lyrics are so inspiring 

Sometimes I wish I never felt the influence of you
Cause now I feel the disconnect, like an open wound
Where you once were, there is a space that runs as deep as hell
But every morning when I wake I tell myself
Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Sometimes it’s worth to have lost than to have never had at all
Cause it’s a curse to feel loved then to feel it all dissolved
Where you once were, there is a space that runs as deep as hell
But every morning when I wake I tell myself
Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Don’t be fooled by your emptiness,
There’s so much more room for happiness
Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## cafune

The beginning is goooood. Loving the sound.


----------



## avoidobot3000

afkjasdfjlasdfljsnfklsdfnklsdfaklesf :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## minimized

Take metal, remarry it to classical, add truth.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

i'm not into songs, i'm into radios: http://www.hardradio.com/flashplayer.html


----------



## cafune

It's so cheerful & optimistic. Love it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## beshino

xTKsaucex said:


>


lolol. This is what you'd see in the 90s. A white guy is _*ALWAYS*_ the leader.






Contribooting. Think I got this band from this site. ya.


----------



## miminka




----------



## papaSmurf

Hehe!


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## CityLights89

uh, check this one out.

sexy.


----------



## Toppington

That first minute always gets me to headbang at least a little... :teeth I can't believe I forgot about Celldweller for so long... Glad I came back to 'em.


----------



## Unexist

I absolutely love this song like no other


----------



## jim_morrison

In dedication to seeing these guys play live last Saturday!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mbg1411




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Layla




----------



## Asbel18

New song from one of my favorite producers and rapper.


----------



## Asbel18

Edit: Sorry double post, the link didn't work for some reason.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Layla




----------



## ApathyDivine

Epic. \m/


----------



## scintilla




----------



## tutliputli

"This song makes me want to rip my clothes off... in slow motion".


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Transcending




----------



## StayingMotivated

Iggy Azalea-My world


----------



## erasercrumbs

*snap-snap-snap-snap*

Hear that? That's me snapping my suspenders to the beat of this song.


----------



## CowboyBebop

2nd sucks - A Day to Remember

Makes we want to play videogames all day and then rip someone limbs off while dressed as a pretenious hipster


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Layla




----------



## Toppington

I forgot how much I loved Celldweller. I've had this on loop in the background for the past 2 hours.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ratbag

I just started listening to Fleet Foxes. Hopefully they have more songs like this.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## False Protagonist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joel




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Toppington




----------



## cmed




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Aphexfan

I've been really digging The Pixies lately ♥


----------



## 67budp

Gregory Allen isakof- the stable song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> And this isn't a song at all, I'm just digging the drums and the dancing. I can post wherever I want.


Oh no, the power's gone to her head! Good thing everything you post is excellent.


----------



## Puppet Master




----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> haha, well there aren't enough threads to cater for all the types of videos I want to post! I thought about making a dancing thread once but my threads are always failures.


Haha yep, my threads always seem to end in failure as well! Continuing to post awesome dance moves here in this thread is clearly the best course of action.


----------



## mzmz




----------



## KumagoroBeam

I regret nothing.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## IfUSeekAmy

The entire "21" album by Adele!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## biffyclyroluver

The captain by biffy clyro


----------



## cafune

Their performance is electric and so intense... they were all incredible, from the cello players to the singers. Just wow.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

Yessssssss made my day to wake up and find this. It has 10k views already, on Soundcloud. Good news travels fast. :eek


----------



## papaSmurf

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yessssssss made my day to wake up and find this. It has 10k views already, on Soundcloud. Good news travels fast. :eek


This is tremendous! Are they working together on an album or some such thing?


----------



## avoidobot3000

papaSmurf said:


> This is tremendous! Are they working together on an album or some such thing?


Probably not; they just drop a single occasionally, without any hype. They went to the same high school. They also have a collab with Thom Yorke.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Ah well, having awesome singles randomly materialize from time to time is exciting in its own way.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## enzo




----------



## olesilentone

xTKsaucex said:


> I've been blezzin the old skool 90's tunes/early 2000's. Ahhhhhhhhhhh lolololol


----------



## olesilentone




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Skyliner

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yessssssss made my day to wake up and find this. It has 10k views already, on Soundcloud. Good news travels fast. :eek


Yeahhh! I just heard this, too :clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lkt95

This song always makes me happy :3


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Onomatopoeia




----------



## Toppington




----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Wirt




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## wannabesomebody




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daft




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## Toppington

I know everyone and their mother has heard it, but it never gets old for me. I can't imagine someone who can't pin this to someone from their past.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I should have checked this guy out ages ago.


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Transcending

So far the only Pink Floyd song on my iTunes


----------



## Darth Smittius




----------



## Toad Licker

Vater - Soap and Skin


----------



## prow

That song called 'The Word "Digging" Is Really Getting On My Nerves Right Now' by the band Idislikeathread.


----------



## meganmila

So awesome..


----------



## Ironpain

The guy singing in this is an old family friend of ours named Barry Harris, he was an old friend of my late Uncle also named Barry and his late partner Gord, he recently visited us over a week ago, I hadn't seem him for a couple of years, Barry Harris is best known as a member of a popular Canadian group back in the 80's known as Kon Kan a Toronto based pop group.

Later on the groups originally lead singer left and Barry Harris took over on lead, forming a new addition of the group, after the band Barry Harris become a successful and very popular DJ he now Co own's a Pizza Pizza with his brother in ironically Barrie. 




Seeing him again brought back memories, I use to have one of his later albums, here is Kon Kan in it's early inceptions, Barry is the guy with the hat and green shirt. That is the original lead singer, the group's most popular song is called I beg your Pardon but here's another song from them.


----------



## Ironpain

oh here's the song I tried to post earlier, it didn't post so I had to repost it here.


----------



## Ironpain

This is the group's most well known Canadian hit, this was also one of the last songs that the group's lead singer did before Barry took over the group, the group's early pop hits contradict the rock and reggae influences Barry Harris would carry into his own inception of the group. Even after my Uncle died he stayed in contact with us and is still very good friends with my aunt, when I was a kid he use to drive us to his place to spend the day, later on he moved to California before moving back here to live in a barn house in ironically the city of Barrie.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Layla




----------



## Transcending




----------



## avoidobot3000

Great band. :]


----------



## there.is.no.they




----------



## xTKsaucex

Layla said:


>


you wan't the nero mix :b


----------



## stewie




----------



## kitshiv01




----------



## kitshiv01

ummm ok, wont let me post youtube link


----------



## kitshiv01




----------



## Ironpain




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## laura024




----------



## Shadow2009

It's not letting me post it as a link but..

The Fray - The Fighter


----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## CoolSauce

I felt really depressed last monday but then I ran into this free album by an alternative youtube artist which I'm subscribed to and it somehow made me feel a lot better

this track especially


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Layla

xTKsaucex said:


> you wan't the nero mix :b


It hurts my ears so badly I need a force field :b


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

the life and times - day one






kenichiro nishihara feat substantial - heart


----------



## avoidobot3000

Layla said:


> It hurts my ears so badly I need a force field :b


:lol +1


----------



## Transcending




----------



## TheDaffodil

"One Foot" by Fun. First I thought "Stars" was my favorite off the album and then I thought "Some Nights" was but I think "One Foot" is for the moment haha.


----------



## cafune




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Who




----------



## Revan

Anyone ever heard of The Nearly Deads? If not, you're in for a treat:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla

avoidobot3000 said:


> :lol +1


I couldn't help myself :b


----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## olesilentone

vintagerocket said:


>


Always liked this one, hadn't heard a live version though. A couple of talented folks for sure. As great a singer Hope is, Dave's guitar playing should not be overlooked.


----------



## mik

What can I say? I create industrial.. You either hate it or love it; but you have to love it.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla




----------



## Duke of Prunes

Some proper jungle 






Probably posted it here before, can't get enough of this one. Sounds a bit weird without MC Conrad over the top, though, after listening to it so many times in old Bukem mixes.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cat Montgomery




----------



## retropat

"In the Sun" by She & Him. A wonderfully retro tune.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Deep like an ocean.


----------



## enzo




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## avoidobot3000

Sat down on my bed at 10pm to listen to the new Shins album. My cat pinned my arm down and that's how I stayed for the remainder of the album; it was purrfect.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Millais

- Still Life - The Horrors. Beautiful.


----------



## owls

also


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## Layla




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


>


^Ooooh, good choice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf

^Also a great choice!


----------



## Vance




----------



## Layla




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## xTKsaucex

anyone who loves drum n bass


----------



## SuperSky




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune




----------



## laura024




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Matomi

Erm, yeah...


----------



## Wohwoh




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty

Just found this song on youtube, never heard of them before :clap


----------



## Toppington

And this only reignited my hate for you, M. What a dramatic and depressing day this has been. :?


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## cafune




----------



## Toppington

Comes off as insanely douchey to begin with, but I actually really ended up liking the song when I dropped the sensitive act and looked at the meaning it holds. The awesome beat behind the lyrics is only a bonus. :b


----------



## Brenee




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skyliner




----------



## avoidobot3000

Dat voice. They seem heavily influenced by Fever Ray, but I guess that's because they're from Sweden, too.


----------



## Layla




----------



## Chrysalii

At some point a few days ago I started listening to a lot of Tears for Fears.

I have no idea why. This is the one I'm currently listening to


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

From the soundtrack of the movie Inside Man. But without the horrible rap. :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rosa1992




----------



## Deathsmelody




----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

ffff I love Trentemoller.


----------



## Layla




----------



## avoidobot3000

Beach House - Other People. Heard the new album today C:


----------



## Ckg2011

This Song Is Awesome.


----------



## MsDaisy

Excuse me, but what's the hell is a G6? Excuse me, I think I drunk.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

I Remember - Kaskade ft. Deadmau5
the most relaxing progressive house song I have ever heard, with great lyrics as well:

eeling the past moving in
letting a new day begin
hold to the time that you know
you don’t have to move on to let go

Remember turning on the night
and moving through the morning light
remember how it was with you
remember how you pulled me through

I remember x8

Add to the memory you keep
remember when you fall asleep
hold to the love that you know
you don’t have to give up to let go

Remember turning on the night
and moving through the morning light
remember how it was with you
remember how you pulled me through

I remember x2

Feeling the past moving in
letting a new day begin
hold to the time that you know
you don’t have to move on to let go
add to the memory you keep
remember when you fall asleep
hold to the love that you know
you don’t have to give up to let go

I remember


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Minipurz

<3


----------



## sunnydaysnitch

Carolina Heat by You,Me,and Everyone We Know :3


----------



## EndlessBlu

"I'll Believe in Anything" by Wolf Parade

Let's see if I've figured out how to make Youtube videos appear in my post...


----------



## epostler

I think it's called "All the other kicks" by foster the people. Great song.....


----------



## Layla




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beshino

Toad Licker said:


>


Awesome song!


----------



## laura024




----------



## Layla




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toppington




----------



## meganmila

Sounds like me. Also his voice is amazing.


----------



## Dystopia

I don't ever waannaaaaaa feeel, like i did that day. take me to the place i loveeee, take me all the way

how do I post a youtube video? DF


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla




----------



## Snow Bunny

Call Me Al by Paul Simon

Haha I have no idea why.


----------



## xTKsaucex

love Fijiwiji;


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NumeroUno

seriously.

this song for 3 minutes cures my social anxiety.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Excellent music to wear a fedora to.


----------



## Layla




----------



## If Only




----------



## andy1984

its called 'bad sun', by the bravery.


----------



## Winds

*sigh* Wish I had a time machine to go back to the 90s

"You're just too good to be true, can't take my eyes off of you"


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## beshino




----------



## cafune




----------



## Col




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

Live on the Stage ("Natalie Portman") by Team Sleep


----------



## ToucanSam

*Angel Face* by Captain And Tennille :yes


----------



## Layla




----------



## Toppington

Been getting back into A7X lately and I really have to say that I feel a little bad for liking a lot of the post-rev stuff. The older stuff doesn't disappoint either though.


----------



## i will be

lower dens - brains. jana hunter rules


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000

Music is hella cool.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## Hello22

Always puts me in a good mood


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> Always puts me in a good mood


I bet you Dougie like a bawwsss:b


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I bet you Dougie like a bawwsss:b


Boom! I sure do! This song came on when i was in a nightclub last month, i owned the floor :b :b :roll

Can you Dougie?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

OOPS I - did it agaaaain to your heart!! got lost..

in this game of love, baby! oops - you 

think that im sent from aboooveee! im not that innocent


----------



## Deathsmelody




----------



## Layla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla




----------



## Daylight




----------



## avoidobot3000

New Clark album


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Tentative




----------



## Radiata




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Layla

For all the Welsh


----------



## erasercrumbs

It's too bad about my being so dreadfully shy. There's a fleck of something in my soul that really wants to take up swing dancing. Seriously.


----------



## Winds

Pretty old song, but ever since I started playing Vice City again it has been in my head. 30 years old this year.






And I ran
I ran so far away
I just ran
I ran all night and day
I couldn't get away


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## Liana27

Starships - nicki minaj


----------



## Liana27

Layla said:


> For all the Welsh


Love it  I'm welsh.


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## Who




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington




----------



## prow

The song of Silence.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Layla

Liana27 said:


> Love it  I'm welsh.


Keep your big apple we'll have a tangerine Lol


----------



## jaymusic1992

otis redding -dock of the bay


----------



## whatevzers

Chill song


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 562

I usually go to sleep peacefully.... listening to these type of music.






Type of music from my home town. Use to roll with my cousin listening to this song. Speakers loud window down. Crusin around my neighborhood.. gosh i miss doing that. Lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scooby




----------



## jim_morrison

Great guitar work


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## UKPhobe

Elbow - fugitive motel


----------



## Toppington

I crack up every time I hear the lyrics, but I'd be lying if I said it didn't have an awesome beat behind it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla




----------



## AllToAll

Don't listen to this song. You'll get hooked...


----------



## Joel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Layla




----------



## Xmsbby

Chino y Nacho ft. Jay Sean- bebe bonita


----------



## James_Russell

been renewing my love of Radiohead recently . This song actually makes me tear up a little. Kind of describes my life at the moment


----------



## prudence

> Don't listen to this song. You'll get hooked...


So very true. Love M83

omg...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Noll

*Radiohead - A Punch Up At A Wedding*

Excellent song.


----------



## JustThisGuy

NOFX - Total Bummer





Love Silverstein's cover.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Layla




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KelsKels

She has such a beautiful voice @[email protected]


----------



## Rogerjames

I like all the songs of Akon.

Tulsa SEO


----------



## Who

Warning: eff word




:sigh I know I am


----------



## foe

heard this song on the radio at work and can't get it off my mind.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

[gone]


----------



## Layla




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*"Iris" by the Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


>


I've had that song in my head a few times, and it's not even my kind of genre. Love the hell out of the stop-motion music video.





 Inspiration for my sig.


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Layla




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## pita




----------



## whatevzers

I hate this song for being so catchy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## moya




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Radiata




----------



## heyJude

Song came on the loud speaker at the store today and it got me singing along.


----------



## KelsKels

Forgot about this song! :heart Jimmy Eat World


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Wow. You know, I've never actually listened to the lyrics of that song before. Just one of those things.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## fetisha

I dont give a fu*ck laugh i love him


----------



## walkmurray




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

Her voice is beautiful.


----------



## river1




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## Escaping Yesterday

Letters From the Sky - Civil Twilight


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Vance

*Any Offspring fans?*


----------



## SHERains

Era - Ameno


----------



## jordan3

David Gray - You're the world to me


----------



## DarkAngel490

~Within Temptation, The Truth Beneath The Rose~


----------



## Daylight

I had to post this video because I'M IN IT! Someone already posted a video on youtube of the concert I went to last night and I just happen to be in it. You can see my head on the left of the screen pretty much through out the whole video. This song is dope!


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## weirdfishes1

Life in a Glasshouse by Radiohead


----------



## MommaBear92

Digging through some of my old albums, 
Listening to Matchbox 20's "Yourself or Someone Like you" album.
Right now I have the song "Back 2 Good" on repeat tonight.


----------



## avoidobot3000

:mushy


----------



## BobbyByThePound

"Beez in the Trap" by Nicki Minaj


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## scintilla




----------



## If Only




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Johny




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## notna

Superb.


----------



## Silentium

Emeli Sandé - Next to me


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Witan

For some reason, this song is really resonating with me right now;


----------



## flarf

been bumpin their new LP nonstop


----------



## papaSmurf

^This is great, thanks for posting it!


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## rainbowsky




----------



## Witan

rainbowsky said:


>


That song is awesome!


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## TheDaffodil

I hadn't listened to it in a long time but in my efforts to get another song out of my head, I ended up turning to it. I forgot I liked him so much.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## miminka




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Millennium by Fear Factory. Geez, I haven't listened to these guys in aeons!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

x1ChelseaSmile1x said:


> Millennium by Fear Factory. Geez, I haven't listened to these guys in aeons!


Just put them on for the first time in ages too!


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Canadian Brotha said:


> Just put them on for the first time in ages too!


(0_______0") And, I have now fallen in love with "Acres of Skin"...


----------



## Toppington

In every sense.


----------



## beshino




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Lily Allen - The Fear
Chumbawamba - I wish that they'd sack me and leave me to sleep
The Kinks - Victoria


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


>


Seeing that made me want to look up another Hendrix song & doing so I stumbled upon the track below, never heard it before now






So Beautiful! The man always finds ways to amaze me!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## gusstaf

Well, it's a cover, but I really like the music video.


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## avoidobot3000

:yay


----------



## flarf

Yogurt said:


>


dang


----------



## erasercrumbs

I rarely discuss my tastes in music with people in real life, out of fear of alienating them.


----------



## Yogurt

iwearshirts said:


> dang


Ikr?


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## avoidobot3000

3 more days . . . :time :mum


----------



## nefarious

You're so last summer - taking back Sunday.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## whatevzers




----------



## LordScott

\m/


----------



## olesilentone

Sort of would like to live in the sound of this song, or meet a wonderful girl and dance to this song within a softly dimmed room at 10 pm on a summer night.


----------



## avoidobot3000

olesilentone said:


> Sort of would like to live in the sound of this song, or meet a wonderful girl and dance to this song within a softly dimmed room at 10 pm on a summer night.


You've got it all wrong! :b The new Beach House album is for listening to by yourself in the morning, or when the sun peeks through the clouds after it's been raining. :yes


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## IfUSeekAmy

lolAname said:


>


http://troll.me/images/xzibit-yo-dawg/r-u-for-real.jpg


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## cafune

I feel like I'm right back where I started. No progress whatsoever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Insanityonthego

hmmm In response to the video, online satisfaction guaranteed.






I'm a ****ing tease. :no


----------



## cat001

Am lovin this song right now...I do love Kate Bush


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's been a while since I listened to this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## meganmila




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## pita




----------



## pita

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's been a while since I listened to this


I never get tired of that one. It is pretty great.


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Neo1234




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington

There is not a single song on this album that I dislike. Such an underrated band.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4/20 Roots!


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## Toppington

Posted it in another thread earlier, but it's all too perfect for me lately.


----------



## Kingpin




----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's not a perfect performance of the song but that just makes it all the more endearing the more I listen to it


----------



## noyadefleur

But really, just Cat Power in general.


----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## avoidobot3000

uncategorizedme said:


> But really, just Cat Power in general.


She's fantastic. :yay


----------



## Johny




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I so wish I was there, so fresh!


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GD8




----------



## xTKsaucex

listened to the more refined version of this song, but found the jungle sounding original. Love it


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm such a nineties kid lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## angelk01




----------



## Mahglazzies




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## whatevzers




----------



## SilentWitness

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Luka92

Tom Waits-Hang down your head. I think I'm slowly becoming his fan.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On a tube song cruise at the moment


----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm actually digging the B-side . . . but close enough.

Edit: found it


----------



## Matomi




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Subwolf




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Grimsey

The Grendel - Timewave Zero album, finally released today!


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Zerix

The sicknesss


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Zerix

I don't really like Lil B... but this beat.... my god...


----------



## avoidobot3000

That guitar riff makes me want to take off all my clothes, like the intro to _Let's Get it On._


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Millais

The Youth - MGMT


----------



## shelbster18

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral (not the original version) Good song.


----------



## shadowmask

x


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves


----------



## Gattz Griffith

This song is just amazing and makes me really happy


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## McShakesalot

Drake ft Rihanna - Take Care wootness


----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## dk321

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## flarf

i just rediscovered how much i rly love this song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## miminka




----------



## whatevzers

This song is totally stuck in my head!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AussiePea

Karnivool - deadman


----------



## TheDaffodil




----------



## 0589471

The Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## Grimsey

Sigh.. Someday, Björk and I will make sweet love. Someday..


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Zaiaku




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Class

It's been a while since I got new Japanese music, too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

_
Monkey men all
in business suit
teachers and critics
all dance the poot_

*Dance the poot. *

Just let that sink in. You will never read a finer lyric.


----------



## xTKsaucex

keep coming back to this one, all in the synths and claps man


----------



## Vincent Law

RIP Guru.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Both versions


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KelsKels

Messed up lyrics of course.. but its Manson :heart
First 55 seconds are damn annoying though


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## If Only




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## flarf

yall sound like coldplay, yall sound like oprah


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## MF Doom




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## factmonger




----------



## uffie

to her<3


----------



## AmericanZero

Chester's voice is orgasmic. This song helps me calm down.


----------



## Ventura

Smashing pumkin's - we are starz


----------



## softshock11




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Who

Best band in the world!


----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


>


Excellent.


----------



## LordScott

This song is soo damn catchy MVhX3E3rhSM


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> Excellent.


such a great cd man. I haven't spoken to you in forever.


----------



## uffie




----------



## tennislover84

:boogie


----------



## Doriis




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Ventura

America- Tin man


----------



## uffie




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Classic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Loving the voice of this Celtic Angel


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kanra

Yeah, yeah. Call me weird, but I still prefer this version over Gary Jules's version!


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Amorphis - Silver Bride


----------



## ohgodits2014

"Super turbo flying machiiine......"


----------



## fetisha




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## farm81stripes

ASAP Rocky - Trilla


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## If Only




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## arpeggiator

I saw them last Saturday. My ears were ringing for two days.


----------



## DreamAway

Sickest thing I have heard in months ... It's ALL his voice - no musical instruments


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Johny




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## uffie




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Black And Mild

just like the beat ...


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## noyadefleur

As goofy as it is, it's incredibly catchy:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavinge, Smile, cause she gets me to smile, and I cant get enough of her.


----------



## applesauce5482

Lose Yourself - Eminem
I'm with You - Avril Lavigne


----------



## AmericanZero

I would buy his album in a heartbeat...seriously


----------



## If Only




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

avoidobot3000 said:


>


These were such a pleasant suprise oh my god


----------



## Millais

- I adore this


----------



## Wirt

pretty impressive mixing finding the two that match. been listening to 2:30-2:45 probably too many times


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Grails




----------



## cafune

So catchy. Hopefully it can act as my source of caffeine tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## avoidobot3000

feels said:


> These were such a pleasant suprise oh my god


An album would have been nice. :b This is pretty cool, too: as good as MPP was, I'm glad they went in this direction.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## xTKsaucex

Grails said:


>












I'd watch this as well dude;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vinylman

bandstand in the sky-pete yorn.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Grails

xTKsaucex said:


> I'd watch this as well dude;


Nice man, thanks for posting those. Radio Protector is god damn incredible. You ever seen them live? Seems like they put on a great performance.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Grails said:


> Nice man, thanks for posting those. Radio Protector is god damn incredible. You ever seen them live? Seems like they put on a great performance.


aye once at Leeds Festival over here.

Atmosphere is Euphoric and quite frankly only good people listen to them and go to see them live. Like I usually can spot someone or a group in the crowd who are total d---- and there to be a pain in the *** but I can't recall anyone. Plus the band are always lost in their own trances when they play.

65DOS should be more well known and deserve it.


----------



## feels




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toppington

Repetition this bad usually turns me off of any song, but I dunno. Pretty in love with it for some reason.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Lost Key

2 songs that are very different but i like both for different reasons


----------



## LynnNBoys

My 5th grader needed to memorize this, so we've been listening to it a lot lately...


----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm a looking forward to this album.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## TheGouldbergVariations




----------



## beshino




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ali477

im loving this at the moment


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Who's That? Broooooown! - Das Racist

It's a little corny, but I love it.


----------



## feels




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Kingpin

Lovin' the hook.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

WHOA


----------



## xTKsaucex

just cant get enough of this mix lately.


----------



## Noll

Infected Mushroom - The Pretender (cover of Foo Fighters)

It's so good!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Ali477




----------



## ilovemusic89

Drake and Rihanna's, "Take Care" 
and Skrillex, "First of the Year".

These days, I have a strong inclination towards hard, rebellious, and "in yo face" music...maybe because i feel so angry with myself and hate everything at the moment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Zerix

Love this thread! Enjoy guys


----------



## Aphexfan

So campy...but how can you not feel better after listening to the beatles! :b


----------



## Kris10

Does anyone actually listen to the videos people post?

here's mine:






How do I post the video?? lol


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Big bear and the hour of chaos - Unearth
maybe its the liquor talking, but the piano instrumental in this song really "gets" me everytime.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kris10




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## enzo




----------



## cafune




----------



## sporteous




----------



## Paper Samurai

So calming


----------



## meeps




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington

I keep coming back to it because I don't really use playlists and just kind of pick songs at random. Not entirely sure why I like it so much though.


----------



## Ali477

Cant get enough of this at the moment


----------



## clt851988




----------



## shelbster18

Alice In Chains - Rooster


----------



## enzo




----------



## Joel

whatsername75 said:


>


Man that's a great song.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

as a skater i truly fell in love with this video.


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## cafune




----------



## xTKsaucex

had this going in the background while tidying;


----------



## WhoDey85

Used to work with this guy. This song always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## darkninjakitten

cold by crossfade and wherever you will go by the calling.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila

Yes!


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## CantSpeak

Chelsea smile - Bring me the horizon


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## supernaturalshygirl

I'm going to have to go with Wine and Chocolates by Theophilus London, or Miss Cigarette by Rizzle Kicks. Just off the top of my head.


----------



## river1




----------



## uffie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uffie




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## AmericanZero

I am seriously fed up with feeling like nobody wants me around.
My favorite song ever proves how insane I am.


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington

I really need to expand on my selection, but... :heart Nothing compares. I always come back to A7X.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Sam3352532




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## whatevzers

Everybody Talks


----------



## Ironpain




----------



## Ironpain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Elad

Yeah its nickleback and idgaf


----------



## beshino




----------



## whatevzers

New Garbage :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just gotten back into these guys again since 2006. This song makes me feel happy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Genesis - Robbery, Assault, & Battery


----------



## whatevzers

I heard this song on a TV show, looked it up, liked it


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## cybernaut

Lowkey- Bars for my Brother


----------



## Neptunus

Unvoiced said:


> New Garbage :yes


Nice!!!!

I saw them in concert once, when they opened for Smashing Pumpkins - they were really good!


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Voyager




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think I have a replacement for U2.


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## The Professor




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

It fits the mood so well as the weather is warming up.


----------



## applesauce5482

Brother My Brother. It's one of the songs from Pokemon the 1st movie ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MadeinLithuania

The Professor said:


>


_:clap:clap good good_


----------



## The Professor

MadeinLithuania said:


> _:clap:clap good good_


If you knew, just how I know you in me


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## beshino




----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Who

nice mood


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## feels

:boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kingpin

Oh my, another day feeling like this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## feels




----------



## whatevzers

Oh Yes :yes


----------



## xTKsaucex

Been chilling my *** off to ;


----------



## scooby




----------



## xTKsaucex

^ 65days are catching on here. Eeeeexcellent :clap:b


----------



## scooby

Gotta say I've never really listened to them. I heard that song on a highlight reel from another video and thought it sounded amazing. Now I must find more.


----------



## xTKsaucex

oh where to begin;



















































Destruction of Small Ideas and We Were Exploding Anyway are my favourite albums by them


----------



## nonesovile

scooby said:


>


D: I must hear more of this.


----------



## nonesovile




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nonesovile




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## enzo

^Love it.


----------



## enzo




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## ejmafive




----------



## xTKsaucex

Been playing drum n bass music all day. Its sunny so fits well.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## xTKsaucex

mmmmmm


----------



## meeps




----------



## MsDaisy

erasercrumbs said:


>


Thank you, I feel much happier now


----------



## T-Bone




----------



## Who

:yes


----------



## NightScholar




----------



## Millais

- Paramore: Ignorance


----------



## MindOverMood

Oh Kimbra:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## citizen_erased




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## NightScholar




----------



## Wirt

cant get enough of 2:32 - 3:50


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is still running through my mind constantly, love it!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whatevzers




----------



## xTKsaucex

Well it is Summer ;


----------



## xTKsaucex

Skyloft said:


>


I was wondering where I recognised that from then SuicideSheep came on :b Hope your subbed to his channel its good shiz. That might be his old one though he's got two.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## suddentwist

This seems so fitting on a (my) Saturday morning.


----------



## Elad

VipFuj said:


>


Oh yes.


----------



## sas111

Finding myself listening to this a lot these days.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Vanilllabb said:


> Finding myself listening to this a lot these days.


aw god dont be. You really do put yourself on a downer...


----------



## Evo

Thanks to xTKsaucex. :b


----------



## CityLights89

^ steady love






^ new band love






^ local band love

:yes


----------



## xTKsaucex

Evo said:


> Thanks to xTKsaucex. :b


And I thank a dude I met on X-live who loved his club music. :b


----------



## avoidobot3000

Can't stop listening. Tasty bass.


----------



## jim_morrison

And the acoustic ..


----------



## xTKsaucex

jim_morrison said:


> And the acoustic ..


and another favourite there. :clap

Control I think is Alexisonfire's best song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## painfullyshy2013

Call me maybe by Carly Rae jepsen


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just found this version of Jimmy Cliff's "Bongo Man/Rivers Of Babylon", Beautiful! I wish I was there!


----------



## jim_morrison

xTKsaucex said:


> and another favourite there. :clap
> 
> Control I think is Alexisonfire's best song.


Gotta love Dallas Green!


----------



## xTKsaucex

awww, Skream dedicated this song to his then unborn child =')


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Evo




----------



## sas111

Feels like I'm floooooating, so atmospheric & calming.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Elad

^Is good.


----------



## lkkxm

I couldn't get it to embed, so

This:






KT Tunstall - Golden Age


----------



## Kingpin

_Move away from your western guns
Travel towards eastern suns
Far above all earthly goals
A pledge for creation's soul_
:heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## miminka

.. sexiest voice ever *swoon*


----------



## pineapplebun

Whatever You Like - Anya Marina


----------



## Aphexfan

Happy Happy Joy Joy :b


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000

a bit more uplifting, :b recommended for fans of Clams Casino:


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ Good

Recently reminded myself of my fondness for Eliot Paulina Sumner


----------



## AmericanZero

I am tempted to shed a tear when I listen to this song.
Although its a cover, it's beautifully done.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Linlinh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xTKsaucex

Skyloft said:


>


ha, heard it before 

think it was in sheepy's Forgotten Dreams mega mix


----------



## pita




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## brandini734

Rolling Stones- Happy


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## xTKsaucex

Mistabishi 's impeccable taste :






starting to love this guy more and more I chat with him =P


----------



## Hiccups

it's not often a song grabs my attention as much as this but ...yeah wow! 0_0 amazing..






even more amazing loud with subs :3


----------



## xTKsaucex

And this one too- like seriously this one. Jesus, shivers man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

"I Know My Calculus" by 2gether.

Loljkjk. Really though, Lana Del Rey "Summertime Sadness."
Strangely, I've never heard of her until last month. And I thought I was supposed to be a hipster.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## 213

nyan cat


----------



## avoidobot3000

Grimes goes Balearic


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## intheshadows

boredom in the suburbs...


----------



## pita

Yes.


----------



## Osito

I'll Never Let You Go-Third Eye Blind


----------



## If Only




----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## feels

I just can't get over how incredible this song makes me feel.


----------



## avoidobot3000

feels said:


> I just can't get over how incredible this song makes me feel.


They can fit so much into their songs, they feel so much longer, but in a good way--like they're bending time. It's one of those rare closing tracks that demand you press play and listen to the whole album again. It's a shame the singer died.  I wanted to hear more. A short lived career, but a bright one. Kind of like this song:




One of my favourite short ~1 minute songs. That and "The Fence Feels Its Post" by Frog Eyes, which is closer to two minutes.
/rant


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Everywhere by Michelle Branch

I liked her when she was super popular and her songs were in a lot of tweeny movies in the early 2000's but man...I'm obsessed with that song now.


That, and "that's the way it is" by celine dion. 

I love celine and michelle...oh man..LOL.


----------



## miminka




----------



## sas111

I hate myself & want to die - Nirvana


----------



## Motorpsycho

To build a home - The Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## Matomi

_Such a brilliant song.
_


----------



## Crescent861

Motorpsycho said:


> To build a home - The Cinematic Orchestra


Yes, I love this song as well


----------



## mysterioussoul

anything for Florence and the Machine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


>


Nothin' like some Coltrane!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## avoidobot3000

It sounds liek bubbles. :yay


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whatevzers




----------



## FTFADIA

*What song are you really digging right now??*

Listening to Konstantine by something corporate right now and I'm a crying mess lol


----------



## Farideh

Someday by Sugar Ray. Takes me way back to the 90s.


----------



## AmericanZero

The gaze in his eyes has depression written all over it. I think he understands me .


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## avoidobot3000

Usually I don't endorse drink driving, but this is a good song like Hands on the Wheel.




And I've been bumpin' the new Clams instrumentals mixtape.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## blue the puppy

Paloma M said:


> Someday by Sugar Ray. Takes me way back to the 90s.


there's a song i haven't heard in at least 10 years! and now its stuck in my head, lol!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## If Only




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## AmericanZero




----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## Bee6

Set Fire to The Rain by Adele.

Outside by Staind.


----------



## 213




----------



## WhoDey85

Now that's some geetar playin!


----------



## AmericanZero

I am not at peace with the world at the moment.


----------



## SambaBus

Excuse my strange musical tastes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha

wolfsblood said:


>


Sepultura are my favorite metal band!



AmericanZero said:


>


That Metallica concert is so classic! It's them at their best


----------



## v0dka

I have a few obsessions right now 

- Beautiful by The Smashing Pumpkins
- Anarchy by KMFDM
- Lily (My One and Only) by The Smashing Pumpkins
- Closer by NIN


----------



## Kingpin

I decided to give Favourite Worst Nightmare a listen and I liked Old Yellow Bricks the most.


----------



## Wirt

havent listened to this in a while. still like it when im in the mood


----------



## AmericanZero

Canadian Brotha said:


> That Metallica concert is so classic! It's them at their best


No s***, right? It literally makes me want to destroy something.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt

wow. the single didnt disappoint. going to try not to listen to it too much or any other songs before its released but i doubt ill hold off


----------



## eppe

Kingpin said:


> I decided to give Favourite Worst Nightmare a listen and I liked Old Yellow Bricks the most.


was a fan of Arctic Monkeys back in college. i really liked 505 from that album.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not much for pop reggae but Gregory Isaacs has few that slay me & this may be the cream of the crop


----------



## Clint Westwood

This video is amazing!!! Just watched it 27 times in a row!


----------



## kilgoretrout

"Princess Crocodile" - Gry with FM Einheit and His Orchestra


----------



## Yogurt




----------



## AmericanZero

Sorry, had to delete the song that was here for health reasons.


----------



## sas111

The nastalgia in this song, kinda hurts, but feels good. @2:05 is where it really hits.


----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AmericanZero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## sas111

I just died.


----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Addler

The Glee cover of "La Isla Bonita"--Glee covers are hit-and-miss with me, but I really like this one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## SoWrongItsRight




----------



## cafune




----------



## AmericanZero




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

I've heard the name "Sting" thrown around a bit. Decided to try listening to a song of his. And this, I was not expecting. Bit shocked actually.


----------



## Openyoureyes

Never gets old..


----------



## Openyoureyes

oh..that didn't work out too well sorry i feel slightly stupid lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mik




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Transcending




----------



## avoidobot3000

deep


----------



## avoidobot3000

waaaaaaaOOOAH YEAH


----------



## Harlow

Sorry I can't link, I have slow internet, but a song I really like at the moment is Rod Stewart's Young Turks and Carly Simon's Jesse. Young Turks because I keep hearing it on GTA San Andreas (fun game  ).


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## enzo




----------



## there.is.no.they

ending credits to Stealth woke me up today


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lamento




----------



## To22




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Who

Harlow said:


> Sorry I can't link, I have slow internet, but a song I really like at the moment is Rod Stewart's Young Turks and Carly Simon's Jesse. Young Turks because I keep hearing it on GTA San Andreas (fun game  ).


Yea! I wouldn't like Young Turks if it wasn't for GTA SA. It keeps playing during the flying lessons.


----------



## flarf

i like this song a lot it is like a Great Thing at this juncture of my life


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Evo




----------



## Ali477

great song from a great album i cant get enough of this at the moment


----------



## AintISocial




----------



## AintISocial




----------



## PeachyAlice

Just recently found this song: 



And I love it.


----------



## HighHeels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ironpain




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cat001

This one at the moment, it's just so weird!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hello22

One of the best songs from the 80's

Only You - Yazoo


----------



## Grimsey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AmericanZero

Such beautiful manimals:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I listen to this when I need to be reminded that I'm a lot more creative and passionate than my misery would have be believe.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## To22




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## sparkplug74




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Hurricane582




----------



## NoIce

The cheese


----------



## Citrine




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## theCARS1979

*Selena Gomez*





 Selena Gomez, Who Says, Maybe I act tough all listening to classic rock n roll , Avril Lavinge, but I love some pop artists such as Selena Gomez, this song is an inspiration to be happy


----------



## feels




----------



## coeur_brise

This song gets me every time, knowing Bix died of alcoholism and his parents never supported his music.


----------



## i will be

heard this on this peaking lights mixtape, which is damn near perfect. i need to find more boogie funk.






near the end i swear that they sing "i love yr fishsticks!"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Ali477




----------



## A SAD Finn




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Tentative




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*"Hipnosis", Both Renditions!*


----------



## moya

:3 Narlus Spectre by Thinking Fellers Union Local 282


----------



## Jessicahh

I hate my life by THeory of a Deadman. There kinda like nickleback but heVier and there not **** now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## miminka




----------



## Planbee




----------



## Planbee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## MsDaisy

Toad Licker said:


>


Dam! this song has me with tears streaming down my face. I love when a song can do that. :cry


----------



## Rhonda1

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he3DJLXbebI

one of her favorite songs she made


----------



## Kingpin

God, this track is so sick.


----------



## subconscious




----------



## juizdelinha

I've been digging it for the last 4 years, never gets old


----------



## Aphexfan




----------



## coeur_brise

Blast from the past, enjoy:


----------



## PickleNose

Solar Eclipse said:


> I've heard the name "Sting" thrown around a bit. Decided to try listening to a song of his. And this, I was not expecting. Bit shocked actually.


 Interesting how different people perceive the same song. Considering your age, I guess you don't remember this one when it was originally released. It reminds me of a very specific period in my life. I was staying with my grandmother out of state and every day was torture.

I did like this song at the time. Have never really been a big Sting fan but this one was OK.


----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cafune

PickleNose said:


> Interesting how different people perceive the same song. Considering your age, I guess you don't remember this one when it was originally released. It reminds me of a very specific period in my life. I was staying with my grandmother out of state and every day was torture.
> 
> I did like this song at the time. Have never really been a big Sting fan but this one was OK.


Hmmm, I'm assuming you longed to be somewhere else, which is why the song was so fitting. And no, I don't remember. Wouldn't have known if I hadn't used Wikipedia.

Did? Well, I suppose a person's taste in music changes with time.

--------------






So calming. Easier to take deep breaths. I'll never underestimate the importance and beauty of instrumentals again.


----------



## MsDaisy

^very nice, thank you for sharing. I subscribed, really liking those Piano Guys!


----------



## cafune

MsDaisy said:


> ^very nice, thank you for sharing. I subscribed, really liking those Piano Guys!


No problemo. Glad you like it too. =)


----------



## Planbee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vamp6

No Reflection-Marilyn Manson


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Tentative




----------



## shyguydan222




----------



## Chil

Lana del Rey - Radio

I've been obsessed with her for about a month now, her voice is amazing, and her songs are so relatable.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Right Now?
Jessica Sanchez's version of "My All" by Mariah Carey. She sang it on American Idol, I am still mindblown by the fact that Phillip won over this girl.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## rambo




----------



## Wirt




----------



## If Only




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Basically that whole album!*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 89606

fireball by dev really like that song and her album


----------



## David10




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## Midnight Laces

Bella Lune-Neverwhere


----------



## Mirror

New song out by the Shiny Toy Guns called "Waiting Alone." I love it.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## SambaBus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## Amorphousanomaly




----------



## iheartkpop

I AM TOTALLY DIGGING Jiro Wang's song "Pretend That We Never Loved" from Taiwanese drama-Absolute Boyfriend. I JUST LOVE IT LOVE IT :boogie


----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## theCARS1979

*Rush*





Rush, Subdivisions


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Joe

- The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid

Also:


----------



## Kingpin

This is the greatest song ever written.


----------



## If Only




----------



## avoidobot3000

*Where are my tap shoes?*


----------



## saltyleaf

daughter -medicine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## dave76




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whatevzers




----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## Secretaz




----------



## sparkplug74




----------



## beccilee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## identitycrisis

...sorry


----------



## Xenos




----------



## Clax

I need someone to hold on to...


----------



## fetisha




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Witan




----------



## Witan




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## moiseskline

We are young by FUN. feat Monae !


----------



## Witan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kilgoretrout

"Be Mine" - Alabama Shakes


----------



## Nefury




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Blanck




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ben88




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Colhad75




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## Colhad75




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hello22




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Marakunda




----------



## hnbnh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Daylight




----------



## xTKsaucex

anyone who likes Deadmau5 will like the following;


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## lettersnumbers




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


>


So Fresh!

I wish you had an reggae radio show I could listen to, you know your stuff so well. Your reggae knowledge reminds me of a show we had here a couple years back called Bass Culture


----------



## kittenamos

Westlife- Something Right


----------



## ben88

How do you upload video's.. rather than just the link? Out of curiosity.. anyone.


----------



## iheartkpop

They are AWESOME AND SO IS THIS SONG! ♥


----------



## iheartkpop

ben88 said:


> How do you upload video's.. rather than just the link? Out of curiosity.. anyone.


Go here. It helped me 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/faq.php?faq=forum_issues#faq_youtube_embed


----------



## iheartkpop

♥Kpop


----------



## ben88

I find the introduction, and the song particularly apt at the moment.


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Daylight

I belong with you, you belong with me, you're my sweetttheeeaarrrtttt


----------



## christacat




----------



## sparkplug74




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Waterinthesink7




----------



## Wirt




----------



## feels




----------



## pythonesque

Especially the part where she goes:

"I can feel it in my bones
I'm gonna spend my whole life alone"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000

Breaking in my new Sennheisers with style. d^_^b


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Joe




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

The lyrics are: ''I don't sleep in the summer''

No, they don't mean insomnia due to depression, but cause in the summer at the beach sleeping is wasting time compared to hanging out with friends :boogie

(yeah, not my reality no more)






i forgot how to embed youtube videosssssssssssss


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

oh lawd 8)


----------



## Citrine




----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby




----------



## Citrine




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Vance




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## heyJude




----------



## weirdfishes1




----------



## Cashew

I am SO into this song right now. Listening on repeat. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## Marakunda

Songs like these man, songs like these...


----------



## avoidobot3000

*it's a great day for archery*










I heard these two tracks mixed together and was like "yessssssssssss"


----------



## Sloqx

i don't know, i tried.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

Just had Frank Ocean's Channel Orange on repeat since it got released. Love Super Rich Kids...Golden Girl is a pretty beautiful track too if you cut out Tylers part. Bad Religion is phenomenal though, this just amazes me.


----------



## avoidobot3000

^ HA! What a coincidence, I've been bumpin' Channel Orange, too; I came here to post Pyramids.





(I like the strategic placement of the play-button) xD


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## If Only




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Vuldoc

I've had this on repeat for most of the past week


----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


>


Surprising video, it had me grinning.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Nefury




----------



## crystaltears

Skylaishot said:


> Songs like these man, songs like these...


OMG that music. <3 Although I really love Verbal Jint/Koffee's version. One of my favourite songs ever


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tibble




----------



## Death from Behind




----------



## Johny




----------



## Tazbb2




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Ashley1990

Allrise..the music ..it makes me gooey


----------



## applesauce5482




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## fetisha




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Unexist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## FunkMonk

The Black Heart Procession - Suicide & When You Finish Me from there 2009 Album Six


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## metrokid




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## there.is.no.they




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## avoidobot3000

I need to see some live music again, it's been too long.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## snowyowl

EDIT: Frakkin' link isn't working, I don't think ... it's Miriam by Norah Jones. She kind of scares me now.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mlochail

I tend to get a huge urge to 'dubstep' when I hear this...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Puppet Master

For the last week or so this


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Matt21

Keane =) =) =)


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Clax




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## layitontheline

I didn't know people had covered this song after Lauper


----------



## enzo

leave me alone said:


>


Love it.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Marakunda

Dankness...
That's all I can say.

My love levels for this song are so damn high right now. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jessicat

*Black Sabbath*

Symptom of the Universe - live *Black Sabbath*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## meganmila




----------



## David10




----------



## avoidobot3000

*Yeeeeeeee. Muffinnnss.*

Both of these EPs are great, it was hard to pick individual tracks:










^ All the songs on that EP have amazing choruses, and it's free.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Amazing. The lyrics are in Finnish but I'm sure you'll be able to appreciate the melody and Loiri's powerful voice.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Grizzly bear, deep blue sea, live on the beach.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## miminka




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zerix

This and basically Flo-Rida's full new album, surprised that it's really really good!!


----------



## Whatev

Driving home just thinking to myself, damn they don't make it like this anymore.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Nirvana - Spank Thru

haha, well.. I don't know how to set up a YouTube embed :b seems to just show up blank....


----------



## ourwater

paste the number and letters part after /. Highlight it and press the ^ youtube button in the reply to thread window.


----------



## ourwater

_c1mqcfx4u0


----------



## daysleeper69




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## shelbster18

ourwater said:


>


I love this song. Probably one of my favorites from the 80s.


----------



## foe

In honor of the London Olympics


----------



## fetisha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## yes

It's not what you think.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Cat Power - Nothin' But Time.

It's not on yt yet.  Maybe I'll post it later.


----------



## ty44

Kristy are you doing okay - the offspring.

Found them again on my old iPod, still like it.


----------



## cafune

It's almost enough to get me to go back to the violin. He's brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chrysalii

Master
Apprentice
Heartborne
Seventh Seeker
Warrior
Disciple
In me, the Wishmaster


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## fetisha




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## JadedCalalily

Tonguetied - Grouplove


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Dreamscape

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## NeveS

New J. Cole


----------



## ourwater




----------



## fetisha




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Talgonite




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kingpin

I love this so much.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## ourwater




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0lly




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## coeur_brise

don't ask me why :hide


----------



## kosherpiggy

sanria22 said:


> don't ask me why :hide


selena ftw!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i was really obsessed with this song and had it stuck in my head for the longest time and had no idea what it was called


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

I'm going to the lake house and to see my grandmother so won't be able to post youtube videos from my smartphone. Here is my grandmother's favorite artist.


----------



## StarlightSonic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Transcending




----------



## guitarFreak

Agalloch - As Embers Dress the Sky


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Killer Riff!


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## pita




----------



## Chrysalii

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Haunty

I'm not a huge fan of trance or whatever but there's something about this song I really like.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## MaxPower




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not ready to die - avenge sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## max87

This one:






I'm been feeling a bit down so...it reflects perfectly my mood. And my life.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## cj66

loving this so much...


----------



## laura024




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## miminka




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc

This is one of my favorites by Chopin


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Matomi

One of my favourite songs, and it's just as good if not better live.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Big B- Before I leave this place
The lyrics are deep when you actully listen to them.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## flarf




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## BrianMook

Straight Gangsta


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Marakunda




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## enzo

TV on the Radio _on the radio!_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShadyGFX

Public enemy- Harder than you think


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MaxPower




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RandomKillsTime

This describes 90% od people I know. Makes me appreciate the fact that I'm not like them.


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Andre

Awesome


----------



## catcharay

Liking Calvin Harris - We'll be coming back for you one day


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## ourwater

*don't judge*


----------



## asw12345

wagon wheel
by old crown medicine show


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Leatherwolf- Share A Dream


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## srschirm

Can't get enough of Love and Rockets - So Alive right now.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Zerix

Kid Cudi makes my day


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## avoidobot3000

Fly Lo _and _Erykah Badu! What is this I don't even . . . :fall


----------



## Sardines




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## leave me alone

They're like Opeth Lite.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## whatevzers

This song is so catchy I looked it up immediately after hearing it on the radio


----------



## Zerix




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## Joe




----------



## flarf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rossy




----------



## Rossy




----------



## godhelpme2

Memphis may fire, without Walls  gets me pumped.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## kosherpiggy

i can't believe i didn't like her before. this song is my heroin♡


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## BrianMook




----------



## scooby




----------



## avoidobot3000

Lovin' her voice right now--10pm at night. I like some remixes that use her voice, by Disclosure and T.Williams, but it's nice to finally hear the original songs, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ohm

Frank Ocean-We All try


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18

scooby said:


>


Such a sad song. I love NIN.


----------



## feels

ahhhhhh


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## JohnDelaney

Fiona Apple-Every Single Night.
Her new record is amazing.


----------



## Mithun

The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg - Iron Maiden


----------



## ourwater




----------



## mrneonshuffle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## godhelpme2

Tv on the radio -dlz


----------



## DefendAll

because wen i get over this dam anxiety ill be saying this to myself


----------



## pythonesque

*lol, why does Juanita Stein look so creepy in the screenshot?*


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DavidJacobsen




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## scintilla

<3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Time machine - heavenly


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrQuiet76

Yes - It Can Happen


----------



## Zerix

this song so awesome!


----------



## Trigo

Masterpiece.


----------



## Zerix




----------



## louiselouisa

marissa nadler - ghosts & lovers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

*'scuse the spam, fam.*


----------



## Noll

*Kent - 747*

It's such a beautiful song. It makes me feel extremely bittersweet.


----------



## If Only




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## godhelpme2

four year strong, wasting time


----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> four year strong, wasting time


----------



## godhelpme2

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


how did you do it like that? :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> how did you do it like that? :con


You go advanced when you post, then you click on the youtube tag and copy and paste the video code in between the youtube tag ( the part the comes after watch?v= in the URL)


----------



## godhelpme2

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You go advanced when you post, the you click on the youtube tag and copy and paste the video code in between the youtube tag ( the part the comes after watch?v= in the URL)


sounds too confusing :afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> sounds too confusing :afr


lol, it's not if you quote my post with the video you will see the code in between this:?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## owls

this is embarrassing but im digging as long as you love me by the biebs. don't hate.


----------



## Rocketman1973

Freedom 90 by George Michael. The Live version that he recorded in London a few years back.


----------



## solagratia

guns n roses 'coma'


----------



## godhelpme2

Transcending said:


>


i'm just quoting this so when i get back on i can download it. 

good song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> four year strong, wasting time






:wink:twisted


----------



## ourwater




----------



## miminka




----------



## kilgoretrout

Kashmir!


----------



## river1

Anything Angel Haze


----------



## punksparkyrock

G-dragon - One Of A Kind


----------



## retepe94




----------



## deadender




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

I love the sudden and subtle tempo changes on this album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000

mardou said:


>


That was a very pleasant song with a terrifying sucker punch.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Anything by Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren right now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 3qui1ibrium

Woppa Gangnam Style!!!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## If Only




----------



## Luka92




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

I can relate to this song a bit more than I'd like to admit.


----------



## deadender




----------



## scooby

I've probably posted it in this thread already but hey, I'm really digging it again right now.


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Ali477

Musical genius....


----------



## avoidobot3000

Sad that they had to lose a songwriter, but a fantastic band nonetheless.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

anything by Andrew Jackson Jihad, especially Brave As a Noun, I can relate the most to the lyrics \(*u*)/

here ya go, don't know how to embed vids, so sorry:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

*Self-explanatory*


----------



## ShadyGFX

Awesome chorus


----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## AwkBoy

I like this one too . . .


----------



## Dying note




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ChildInTime

Deep Purple-Soldier of fortune

I have often told you stories
About the way
I lived the life of a drifter
Waiting for the day
When I'd take your hand
And sing you songs
Then maybe you would say
Come lay with me love me
And I would surely stay

But I feel I'm growing older
And the songs that I have sung
Echo in the distance
Like the sound
Of a windmill goin' 'round
I guess I'll always be
A soldier of fortune
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/deep+purple/soldier+of+fortune_20038828.html ]
Many times I've been a traveller
I looked for something new
In days of old
When nights were cold
I wandered without you
But those days I thougt my eyes
Had seen you standing near
Though blindness is confusing
It shows that you're not here

Now I feel I'm growing older
And the songs that I have sung
Echo in the distance
Like the sound
Of a windmill goin' 'round
I guess I'll always be
A soldier of fortune
I can hear the sound
Of a windmill goin' 'round
I guess I'll always be
A soldier of fortune


----------



## ImWeird

This be my future wife.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


> This, and the rest of the album. Finally took some time out of my busy schedule of listening to music to listen to it.


It's strangely infectious stuff. Se-sebenza se-sebenza only rrrrrrrrest in Decemba! :teeth I, too, have a busy music listening schedule, but I try to make time to listen to other people's music. 
I don't feel right sitting at home in silence when I could be listening to music.


----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Transcending

A Night Like This by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Joe




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AwkBoy

Loved the movie.


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## ShyEyes

mewithoutYou's latest "log flume" song...eclectic and indi


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## river1

i really love this song


----------



## Kakumbus




----------



## brandini734

Taken for a Fool -The Strokes


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Innominate




----------



## ourwater




----------



## cat001

A song about their horror themed show for the Edinburgh fringe





I love the socks


----------



## ourwater

cat001 said:


> I love the socks


good performance. :clap


----------



## cat001

ourwater said:


> good performance. :clap


I saw them live recently, those socks certainly know how to put on a good show!


----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## deadender




----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby




----------



## Rainy Woods

I'm really into Hermine at the moment. I adore singers with strong, interesting accents. I find it charming. This song of hers is probably my favourite..


----------



## Lil Sebastian

For a guy that seems to be mostly known as a loud, fast shred guitarist he's really a superb singer and soulful composer.


----------



## louiselouisa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Go ahead, report my post because the song has naughty words in it. F**k you!


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lonelygirl88

my jam. on repeat.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## If Only




----------



## parzen




----------



## Marakunda

So chill...


----------



## Fireflylight




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## louiselouisa




----------



## Ben Williams

Johnny guitar by Peggy Lee. Though i'm usually into other things


----------



## Bluueyyy

I Just Wasn't Made For These Times - The Beach Boys

from the album Pet Sounds


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

right now = 3.30am e_e





gems like this make me want to go crate digging -- if I were digging through crates, I would buy this album solely because of the awesome afros on the cover and I would not be disappointed when I listened to it.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Interesting album. For me this was a stand out track. I just had one of those "underwater" moments.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix

Ahhh I'm so stuck on this, HOUSE NATIONNN


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Brasilia

Oliver oliver oliver tweeeeest


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## niacin

but mostly this:


----------



## Whimbrella

So obsessed with this song today.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattigummi

I freaking love this song!!! :boogie


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Luka92




----------



## Ali477

i saw her live the other night!!


----------



## Mazullo

Beggar In The Morning by The Barr Bros. If ya hadn't heard it yet, do yourself the favor.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## AwkBoy




----------



## HannahG

50 Ways to Say Goodbye - by Train


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Black And Mild




----------



## avoidobot3000

this video makes no sense, but whatever.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Clairelyse

I'm loving a few songs right now. 
"Black Heart" - Stooshe
"212" - Azaela Banks
"Let The Beast Go Out (F.O.O.L Remix)" - Lisseman
"Home" - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## pinkempyreal

The new Muse song "Madness" is amazing.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18

This is some good stuff.


----------



## Canucklehead

Gangnam style country reeeemix!


----------



## Transcending




----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

Rob D- clubbed to death


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MadeinLithuania

_eargasm _


----------



## Kingpin

I love the golden age stuff.


----------



## TobeyJuarez




----------



## TobeyJuarez

Kingpin said:


> I love the golden age stuff.


one of my favs


----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Iced




----------



## louiselouisa

beyonce - speechless


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## millenniumman75

Canucklehead said:


>


I used to go roller skating to this song when it was popular in the mid 80s :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## To22




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## therunaways




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## louiselouisa

chairlift - anamaemosneia blah


----------



## CristianNC

I absolutely love this song. It deserves millions of views, it's sad to only see 128 thousands.


----------



## feels




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Charmander

It's quite a sad song but I really love it. c:


----------



## Vance




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

Grimes - Genesis


----------



## niacin

Luke688 said:


> i saw her live the other night!!


 How was she? I'm thinking of seeing her this month.


----------



## godhelpme2

this song always gets me pumped as ****.


----------



## reynoso16

"The Letter" by the box tops. The video is deliciously awkward as well,lol.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## brownzerg

Good Stuff


----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## TenYears

Brings back memories of hs...





Self-explanatory, just change the word "daddy" to "mommy"





More memories from hs...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix

Feel good song!


----------



## Mirium

Love these guys and this song.


----------



## Vuldoc

Such an amazing song, amazing in such a subtle way


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I WANNA BE FREEE!! ....... eeeeWWWWWW!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Insider




----------



## punksparkyrock




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Really digging Breaking Benjamin right now.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AwkBoy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hello22




----------



## brownzerg

Good stuff


----------



## avoidobot3000

:hb It was his birthday on the 23rd


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## scooby




----------



## brownzerg

Linus Love's cover of Stand Back by Stevie Nicks

Non vocal version:






Vocal version:






I prefer the non vocal just cause


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Wow, this is awesome. :fall


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## randomperson




----------



## R3served

Kid Cudi- Creepers


----------



## Zerix

Dubstep done right!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Dirty Heads: Dance all Night. Soo cool.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

Thieves like us - Lover Lover





Thieves like us - Shyness (this one should be our anthem)


----------



## reynoso16

Love this song and movie lol


----------



## feels

:mushy


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## nikolez

madness by muse


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## deltarain8

*The Noisettes - Final Call*

*It's got a catchy tune that I can't get outa my head
*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chrysalii




----------



## avoidobot3000

*we could get high yanno*


----------



## Transcending




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

avoidobot3000 said:


> :hb It was his birthday on the 23rd


Didn't know his B-Day just passed, gorgeous playing as usual in this one though



shelbster18 said:


> Wow, this is awesome. :fall


I checked the track because of the art but it's cool, they have a great tone & vibe, it would be so good live


----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## ourwater




----------



## brownzerg

This woman's voice gives me goosebumps


----------



## Zerix




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## rickywtn

Now this time "We are the world" Michale Jackson song. That is old but we also say old is gold. Its so nice and very inspirational.
___________________

watch full free movies online


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## avoidobot3000

The new album is a grower.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## MollyAmins

Sufjan Stevens- "Holland"


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## To22




----------



## MaxPower




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mdiada

blown away by carrie underwood


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## AwkBoy

Fit perfectly with the trailer


----------



## Imspartacus

Your Bones- by Of Monsters and Men


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## someguy123

This gorgeous masterpiece. Not exactly a song seeing as it's instrumental. Coincidentally, "Taijin kyofusho is commonly described as a form of social anxiety" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taijin_kyofusho


----------



## reynoso16

love the song and clips!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## identitycrisis

Imspartacus said:


> Your Bones- by Of Monsters and Men


^ Cheers to that.


----------



## heartofchambers

Tears, tears everywhere.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## meeps




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## PopulationOfZero

"Descent into Medieval Darkness" by Profanum


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## cafune

Wow. So much energy.


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## RelinquishedHell

There couldn't be a more perfect song for right now.


----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## randomperson




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Another good song that matches my situation.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## feels

lordy! :heart


----------



## ourwater




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Neonglow

I know many people don't like dubstep, but this song is pretty damn good:


----------



## Neonglow

Neonglow said:


> I know many people don't like dubstep, but this song is pretty damn good:


Hmm, that didn't work right, and I don't see an edit button, so here's the video:


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Zerix

Young The Giant - Cough Syrup

Been listening to this at night for sleep heh


----------



## cafune

Really appreciating the mellow tones today.

Also:




Because I cannot sleep either. _Very_ descriptive of my feelings right now. It's uncanny.


----------



## feels




----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Bands ill make her dance 

Juicy Jay


----------



## feels

__
https://soundcloud.com/black-moth-super-rainbow%2F06-gangs-in-the-garden

Can't find this on youtube yet. Oh god, I could not be more psyched for this album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Millais

- The Other Tribe - Skirts

I love it. I love it. I love it.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Neonglow

or if you want to go even further back:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## To22




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## BoBooBoo

Chalk Outline-Three Days Grace


----------



## Josh2323

Riff Raff - Time


----------



## Wirt

always post my random changup songs that i get hooked to shortly


----------



## Neonglow




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MaxPower

Don't judge me!:lol


----------



## cafune

I am shocked by how much I love their sound. Suits my mood.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xxsnapshot

I've been listening to The Black Keys and Foster The People lately.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## probably offline

currently listening to:




(idk if I managed to embed the video)


----------



## probably offline

^ oops(can't edit yet)


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## randomperson

I have nonpoint's new album on repeat at the moment & I'm also liking this:


----------



## TheFather

Been listening to this song a lot here lately.

My favorite song of all time as well.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joe




----------



## Ali477

A pretty good all female post-punk band, the lead singer kinda looks like Ian Curtis lol


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Been digging Subsignal lately, loving their brand of prog rock.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## cafune

I love the unified voices.


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Wirt




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## Transcending




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ali477

Absolute gem


----------



## Zerix

I dare you to not like this song


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## heyJude




----------



## night hawk

The Humbling River by Puscifer

Here is the video with lyrics, I should`ve posted it originally but didn`t so here ya go


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baka

Chevelle - Clones! :boogie


----------



## feels




----------



## avoidobot3000

whatsername75 said:


> I've tried to resist...but it turns out that I actually quite like her music :um


_more like Yawna del Ray, amirite?_


----------



## avoidobot3000

catchy like fire


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Unknown by Mind.in.a.box


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## moya

According to Last.FM






Some ghetto tech


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Millais

Honey - Swim Deep

'Are we having fun or are we dazing? Baby&#8230;
And don't just dream in your sleep it's just lazy.'


----------



## To22




----------



## feels

Can't believe some of this guy's music is from the 70's...


----------



## Innominate




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Skip to 0:20


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Jimmi Barrett

Dum Dum Girls - coming down.


----------



## ihatemoving




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BillC

N---as in Paris lol.


----------



## jessgirl

red - taylor swift


----------



## Ali477




----------



## pita

Big tune.


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## metamorphosis

Well, the animals laugh from the dark of the wilderness. 
A baby cries hard in an apartment complex,
as I pass in a car buried under the influence. 
The city's driving me out of my mind.
I've seen a child is caught in the sad trap of gravity.
He falls from the lowest branch of the apple tree 
and lands in the grass and weeps for his dignity.
Next time he will not aim so high. 
Yeah, next time, neither will I.
Now a mother takes loans out, sends her kids off to colleges.
Her family's reduced to names on a shopping list.
While, a coroner kneels beneath a great, wooden crucifix.
He knows there's worse things than being alone.
And so I've learned to retreat at the first sign of danger.
I mean, why wait around, if it's just to surrender? 
An ambition, I've found, can lead only to failure.
I do not read the reviews. 
No, I am not singing for you.
Well I stood dropping a coin into the pit of a well. 
And I would throw my whole billfold if I thought it would help. 
With all these wishes I make,
I should buy something real, at least a telephone call home.
Well, my teachers, they built this retaining wall of memory, 
all those multiple choices I answered so quickly.
And got my grades back and forgot just as easily, 
but as least I got an A.
And so I don't have them to blame. 
Well I should stop pointing fingers;
reserve my judgment of all those public action figures, 
the cowboy presidents.
So loud behind the bullhorn, so proud they can't admit 
when they've made a mistake.
While poison ink spews from a speechwriter's pen, 
he knows he don't have to say it,
so it, it don't bother him. 
"Honesty", "Accuracy" is just "Popular Opinion."
And the approval rating's high, 
and so someone's gonna die. 
Well ABC, NBC, CBS: Bull****.
They give us fact or fiction? I guess an even split. 
And each new act of war is tonight's entertainment.
We're still the pawns in their game. 
As they take eye for an eye until no one can see,
we must stumble blindly forward, repeating history. 
Well, I guess we all fit into your slogan
on the fast food marquee: 
Red blooded, White skinned oh and the Blues.
Oh and the Blues, I got the Blues! That's me! That's me!
Well, I awoke in relief. 
My sheets and tubes were all tangled weak from whiskey and pills,
in a Chicago hospital. 
And my father was there, in a chair, by the window, staring so far away.
I tried talking, just whispered, "...so sorry...so selfish..." 
He stopped me and said, "Child I love you regardless 
and there's nothing you could do that would ever change this.
I'm not angry. It happens. But you just can't do it again."
So now I try to keep up, I've been exchanging my currency.
While a million objects pass through my periphery. 
Now I'm rubbing my eyes 'cause they're starting to bother me. 
I've been staring too long at the screen.
But where was it when I first heard a sweet sound of humility? 
It came to my ears in the goddamn loveliest melody. 
How grateful I was then to be part of the mystery,
to love and to be loved. Let's just hope that is enough.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## night hawk

Crazy good Japanese guitarist


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## meeps




----------



## brownzerg

Longie but a goodie


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Target Market - Sophe Lux


----------



## theseventhkey

Cruel Highway by John Carpenter.


----------



## pythonesque

*Feu Thérèse - La Nuit Est une Femme*


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Paper Samurai

Been watching Kids on the Slope  - a show set in 60's Japan with a smooth Jazz soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline

good ****


----------



## Norfolkaaa




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

probably offline said:


> Caroline K - Chearth(1987)
> 
> Caroline K - Animallattice(1987)
> 
> good ****
> 
> I don't know how to ****ing embed videos with that youtube tag ;~; halp


Copy the code after the v= and then place them between the Youtube thing [YOUTUBE [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shelbster18

ourwater said:


>


Oh man. I forgot about this Hall and Oates song. It's so good.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

That intro...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

It's unusual for me to dig a hip-hop song, but I dig this one.


----------



## feels




----------



## pythonesque




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker

Under the Stars - And Then I Turned Seven...


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Ali477

Half man Half biscuit = probably the greatest name for a band ever...


----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Your the only thing keeping me alive at this point....

I'm so sorry for what I said, I'll never do that again.


----------



## ZeroCypher




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## srschirm

My Bloody Valentine - Soon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## feels




----------



## typemismatch

Panic stations - muse


----------



## feels

omg I didn't realize this was even out yet ahhhhhh :yay


----------



## Hello22




----------



## pythonesque

*Clever titles ftw! *


----------



## jesica24

Elegibo+what's up+true love-soldiers of jah.+ karma chameleon+


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GD8

absolute masterpiece but it's early AnCo so it's definitely not for most people


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hello22




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Otherside

Blood Thirsty *******s By Dirty Pretty Things :/

Cheerful.


----------



## To22




----------



## Sanctus

I cannot stop listenning


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Such a beautiful song, I wish the system would get back together again and churn out more gems like this.


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Ali477




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Wirt




----------



## 0589471




----------



## To22




----------



## StGlen333

"Ghosts That We Knew" by Mumford & Sons
"Where Are You Now" by Mumford & Sons
"I Will Wait" by Mumford & Sons
"Just Breath" by Eddie Vedder
"Hey Ho" by The Lumineers
"Snow Outside" by Dave Matthews
"After The Storm" by Mumford & Sons


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Managment




----------



## Attica! Attica!

Not too big into dubstep, but this is niiiice


----------



## Malek

I first heard this song at the intro of an episode of House and I just "had" to track it down.


----------



## musiclover55

Him - strange world
They've been M.I.A. for a year or 2 now. Glad they're back.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## cmed




----------



## fetisha




----------



## To22




----------



## pointlesslife

New Low by middle class rut


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## fetisha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## To22

This is probably the first and only song in my entire life thus far that has actually dissolved negative thoughts and made me feel good. I've always loved Lupe and I heard this track many times years ago but recently it's just different.


----------



## Ardi

Meda - Dashurova

(It's Kosovo-Albanian folk music, a part of my culture )


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## metamorphosis

Wake Up :
Somethin' filled up
my heart with nothin',
someone told me not to cry.

But now that I'm older,
my heart's colder,
and I can see that it's a lie.

Children wake up,
hold your mistake up,
before they turn the summer into dust.

If the children don't grow up,
our bodies get bigger but our hearts get torn up.
We're just a million little god's causin rain storms turnin' every good thing to rust.

I guess we'll just have to adjust.

With my lighnin' bolts a glowin'
I can see where I am goin' to be
when the reaper he reaches and touches my hand.

With my lighnin' bolts a glowin'
I can see where I am goin'
With my lighnin' bolts a glowin'
I can see where I am go-goin'

You better look out below!


----------



## Joel




----------



## ourwater




----------



## soupbasket

Frogs (Unplugged) by Alice n Chains.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## SHERains

Heavy Heart by Love Like Birds

So beautiful..and her voice. wow ^^


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## cafune

So much energy. It's invigorating.


----------



## estse




----------



## Andre

I like that song, Mercuro. It has just the right amount of repetition/variation mixed with delightful twee and instrumental texture.


----------



## theseventhkey

The King's Motorcade, the ultimate "I'm about to run over your as%" music. This would be my theme song for any entrance.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## applesauce5482




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## mysterioussoul

Conor Maynard ft. Ne-Yo - Turn Around
Michael Buble - Everything


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## To22




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vance




----------



## pita

^
That's a good one.


----------



## Brad

One of the best i've heard for a while


----------



## nathalex01

Basically the entirety of the recent How I Met Your Mother soundtrack.

"Bang Bang Bangity Bang" has been in my head for about three days now.


----------



## probably offline

masterpiece


----------



## avoidobot3000

Essential listening for people that like to wear glow-sticks and go deep sea diving at 3am:


----------



## cafune




----------



## louiselouisa

the knife - pass it on


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Kingpin




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

GnR does a cool cover too


----------



## transitory

After Forever - Discord


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## creasy




----------



## To22




----------



## AwkBoy

The Silversun Pickups and Muse are like my favorite bands right now


----------



## Sylvee




----------



## fetisha




----------



## To22




----------



## Paramecium

Video should be different by the way.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Paramecium

The rythm..


----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fairydust

Girl on Fire - Alisha Keys


----------



## creasy




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## christacat




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeyondOsiris

Toad Licker said:


>


Faun :heart

I've been really into this song for a couple years now, lol.


----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Andre

This is for someone I am wondering about. I hope he's okay. I'm really concerned.






Another favorite!


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## Neonglow




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## brohuey

Kendrick Lamar - The Art of Peer Pressure


----------



## Baka

Flyleaf - Fire Fire & Joan Red - You be the Hero.

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rc...fg2IA4&usg=AFQjCNEsS67H2GRoUNHjH1pRSqwllbwyRA

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rc...wYCIAg&usg=AFQjCNEsPB9WLqal00GkVM_wlic3Y1s4tw

\m/


----------



## To22




----------



## estse




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ourwater




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## shelbster18

This acoustic version sounds better than the studio version.


----------



## feelingfire




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## brownzerg




----------



## Imspartacus




----------



## dillybar20




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NeveS

Volume up! Listen! Blast it!


----------



## fetisha




----------



## brownzerg

found this in my ZZ Top binge recently.

Sometimes songs are released as 12' sides that are "Extended" so-to-speak from what you normally hear on the radio.

Good Stuff


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Barette




----------



## Wirt

(you'll love this one r-beans : p )


----------



## meeps

that made me fall asleep fujcake.


----------



## Scorpio90




----------



## feels




----------



## VirginKing

Paul Oakenfield - Dark Machine


----------



## ihatemoving

feels said:


>


Yes.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## To22




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cheskey




----------



## Ali477




----------



## brownzerg

:rain


----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Wishful thinking lol


----------



## AwkBoy




----------



## fetisha




----------



## feelingfire

LOVE this new one by Christina


----------



## jim_morrison

Coincidentally both are called 'Come Alive'


----------



## Jllbtvs

Chinese Burn - Curve
Old song..


----------



## IRSadface




----------



## Anesthetize

Been listening to this song a lot lately, makes me feel better about myself


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Charmander




----------



## hahoknothnx

can't stop listening to deep house/garage these days :um


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## hahoknothnx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jdeere7930




----------



## R3served

Kid Cudi- Just What I Am


----------



## erasercrumbs

1:25-2:07 gives me the chills.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## godhelpme2

this song sounds like how i feel.


----------



## pati




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## madisonjane




----------



## hahoknothnx




----------



## miminka




----------



## godhelpme2

i love creed. :]


----------



## NeveS

godhelpme2 said:


> i love creed. :]


Wooooah.. nostalgia bomb
First song I ever learned on the guitar. Thanks, you totally just took me back to like.. 7th grade.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

One of the best songs I've heard in a long time. Refreshingly brilliant.


----------



## godhelpme2

NeveS said:


> Wooooah.. nostalgia bomb
> First song I ever learned on the guitar. Thanks, you totally just took me back to like.. 7th grade.


i wish i could play guitar. i love this song


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## avoidobot3000

*classic*


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## BeyondOsiris

God I love the guitar in that song.


----------



## EscapingPain

Walk with me in hell. Lamb of god

i just picture my SA taking human form and literally walking through hell with me.


----------



## hahoknothnx




----------



## Beamer




----------



## soupbasket

God Hates a Coward by Tomahawk :heart


----------



## madisonjane

Band of Horses - The Funeral
This song is killing me. I love it.


----------



## Barette

Y'all might judge it off the bat for the techno or w/e they are beats, but it's a really good song and a great album.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Professor

madisonjane said:


> Band of Horses - The Funeral
> This song is killing me. I love it.


O_O are you serious or did you just hack my computer?


----------



## madisonjane

The Professor said:


> O_O are you serious or did you just hack my computer?


??? I don't understand.


----------



## The Professor

madisonjane said:


> ??? I don't understand.


someone posted weed party by them a few weeks ago and i discovered ^


----------



## DotaPlayer




----------



## Kittylee

madisonjane said:


> Band of Horses - The Funeral
> This song is killing me. I love it.


Pandora loves me and likes to play this song often .


----------



## madisonjane

Kittylee said:


> Pandora loves me and likes to play this song often .


So does mine!!!!


----------



## Creeper




----------



## creasy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## vaness

all by myself- by celine dion


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Transcending




----------



## SuperSky




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Hello22

Tiesto - Traffic, gotta love trance


----------



## TheWeeknd




----------



## MindEraser

Yellowcard - "Breathing"





 (Hope link works >.<)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shynobi

Kanye West - White Dress


----------



## christacat




----------



## feels




----------



## fordsoad

~"Goon Squad" by Deftones~

I am in love with their Koi No Yokan album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## vintagerocket

listening to the supremes forever


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Luke246810

B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## theseventhkey

Adrenaline by Gavin Rossdale off of the XXX soundtrack.


----------



## feels




----------



## Vuldoc

I'm digging this group in general


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HRodriguez93

I'm enjoying two songs a lot right now by a band called Parkway Drive.
One is called "The River", and the other "Sleight of Hand"


----------



## christacat




----------



## fetisha




----------



## cat001




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Kenpachi

Right now it is anything Nujabes and Coldplay.


----------



## Malek




----------



## creasy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

"A little more glasses than cape".


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Malek




----------



## terrapin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chieve

Fort Minor-Where'd You Go


----------



## fetisha




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Dark Alchemist




----------



## creasy




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## madisonjane




----------



## CrimsonRaven

Ding by Seeed, it's so amazing! I can't stop listening to it lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kiirby




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## feels

found a BMSR song that I'd never heard :mushy
just wish it was a bit longer


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## miminka




----------



## Imspartacus




----------



## The Enemy Within

^Great song/band


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## jim11

My all time favourite song. Sorry Scotty! I feel bad for you:teeth

SCOTTY DOESN'T KNOW


----------



## Kenpachi

Funky DL - Day By Day 




Anyone who is a recluse can probably relate to this song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

Stars - This Charming Man


----------



## Choppy

blink-182 - I Miss You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fredbloggs02

This song is something strong, noble sensitive, playful, majestic, intoxicating, beautiful..


----------



## Higgins

Demon Queen kill it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ttrp

Awolnation - Kill Your Heroes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Malek




----------



## wirther




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raphael200

DIZ SONG IS SO AWESOME,AND OLD,BUT STILL AWESOME!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Malek




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Orchestrated

whatsername75 said:


>


:boogie Can't wait for their January album


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fredbloggs02

I'm going to learn to play this. This was the first song that ever impressed me with awe to the very soul. I can't remember the precise time I heard it, but that isn't important.


----------



## Cam1

Unfortunately this is not a joke, I'm really digging this song/video.


----------



## coeur_brise

69 years to the day, in several takes. Amazing!


----------



## arpeggiator

If you like noisy music:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Xenos




----------



## catcharay

Darn you Chris Brown


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Unfortunately this is not a joke, I'm really digging this song/video.


I've been listening to that song ever since i went to the Black Acre Brewing website and clicked "under 21':clap:boogie

_____________________
I've also been liking Abo****e Zero by Stone Sour.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## jim11

Young and Foolish


----------



## Northern Lights

This song was dedicated to me during a live show lately. I still can't believe it!


----------



## sprinter




----------



## avoidobot3000

space rap


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker

Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## MindEraser

Tool - "Sober"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sleepydrone




----------



## miminka




----------



## 0589471




----------



## creasy




----------



## alee




----------



## Kittylee

Enjoy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is arguably the most beautiful song ever made:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I almost forgot how awesome Seether is.






More Katatonia of course, I can't seem to get enough of them. Their music is pure art, I'm surprised they aren't more popular.


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

BeyondOsiris said:


>


Hell yes, I love that entire album!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## christacat




----------



## Cam1




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## No Limit




----------



## madisonjane

this is all i can do to keep from wanting to kill myself. 
it's not working too well right now.


----------



## Innominate

*@Creasy *

Didn't even know there was a new album..I'm losing my touch o_o

*edit* That's not a new album..the upload date was 2011 and ignore me. I have heard that one afterall.  Good one.

*@ThatOneQuietGuy*

It's a sad and mysterious thing how they aren't more well known at this point..especially considering their touring partners last season were Opeth, who they out shined with humble aplomb imo.

**stamps Seal of approval**

One of Cynic's finest. Beautiful and heartbreaking all at once and where I stole my new signature from.






Another hidden gem of the post rock world






God..I don't know what I'd do without music in my life..


----------



## miminka




----------



## kiirby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## The Enemy Within

whiterabbit said:


>


LOVE *Songs In The Key Of Life !* Stevie was on fire back then...


----------



## HollowPrince

Also a great movie.


----------



## 0589471




----------



## catcharay

I have been repeating this all day..

http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=g4d09e8puaY&feature=youtube_gdata

Snob scrilla - The song with no title


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Clax




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Noll

Are you my lady, are you?
My lady aaaare you, are you?
My lady are you, my lady ah-are you? :clap


----------



## AwkBoy




----------



## Cam1




----------



## metamorphosis

Ice baby,
I saw your girlfriend and she was
eating her fingers like they're just another meal
but she waits there
in the levee wash she's
mixin' cocktails with a plastic-tipped cigar

My eyes stick to all the shiny robes
you wear on the protein delta strip
in abandoned house but i will wait there
i'll be waiting forever...
i'm waiting (waiting 8x)...(oh)

Minerals, ice deposit daily, drop off
the first shiny robe
i've got a lot of things i want to sell, but
not here, babe-- you took them all

every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i turn around i find
every time i sit around i find
every time (6x)...
you're my... summer babe
summer babe


----------



## cmed




----------



## Mea




----------



## Faengil

They Fought As Legends by Epic Score.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## AwkBoy




----------



## Cam1




----------



## missalice0306




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## sleepydrone




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Biggles




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## scooby

A few songs.

Really like this live version. Actually, I really enjoy a lot of this concerts songs.










Nostalgia aside, this such an awesome song. Love Method man's verse the most. Speaking of Method man, this song I've been digging for a long time.






Also one from Wu-Tang Clan





Latest song I've been into, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NoIce




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HollowPrince

Bloodflowerz - Damaged Promises


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meeps




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## tario

This song is one of the best songs ever, this one is actually dreamy.
I recommend smoking some pot, putting one some wicked *** speakers or headset and close your eyes. Amazing experience


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Funny that I found this song yesterday. I love it. =D


----------



## Barette

I really like this song, I'm like addicted to it. It's one of my go-to depressing songs.


----------



## herk




----------



## theseventhkey

"Storm" by Craig Armstrong. used in the Man of Steel trailer, I love the finality of it.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## sean88




----------



## shelbster18

I am in love with this song right now. <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lulu b

I wrote a poem on a dog biscuit...


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

*Lowgold - We Don't Have Much Time [2003]*


----------



## notna




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## CinerealChameleon

"I Am Not A Robot" by Marina and the Diamonds.

Not my usual genre of music, but it's grown on me. And the lyrics have been incredibly relatable.

"You've been hangin' with the unloved kids,
Who you never really liked, and you never trusted.
But you are so magnetic.
You pick up all the pins.
Never committing to anything,
You don't pick up the phone when it ring, ring, rings,
Don't be so pathetic.
Just open up and sing,

'I'm vulnerable. I'm vulnerable.
I am not a robot!'
You're loveable,
So loveable,
But you're just trouble."


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## citizen_erased

This. Heck, just about anything by this guy atm!


----------



## buklti




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Xenos




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## scooby

Also the original of it


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## kast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mandachii




----------



## NoHeart

Yeah yeah call me gay and whatnot. I like this okay? V_V


----------



## Banzai

Done nothing but listen to this on repeat for the last few hours :no


----------



## christacat

Toad Licker said:


>


Love this


----------



## christacat




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bullsfan




----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## fetisha




----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I cannot stop playing this at the moment! Oh yeeaaah.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Most of the songs on Placebo's self-titiled album. Reminds me of year 11 of high school. *Sigh* Is it odd that I feel more sentimental about the house/area I lived in at the time than all the friends I had?


----------



## NatashaH

Lets get it on by Marvin Gaye, I heard it recently then I realised what a good song it was so i downloaded it and since then I've been listening to it constantly lol


----------



## MCHB




----------



## No Name

*I. WANT. CONTROL!*


----------



## scooby

This cover of Deadmau5 - Strobe. Love it.


----------



## metamorphosis

Beach House- Zebra


----------



## metamorphosis

Nothing Ever Happened- Deerhunter

Only when I dream but there's no way out
You learn to talk, you learn to shout
Focus on depth that was never there
Eliminate what you can't repair

Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Life just passing, flash light through me

See through the wind to awakened stream
Adjust your eyes to the state of things
Focus on depth that was never there
Nothing's easy, nothing's fair

Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Life just passing, flash light through me

I never saw it coming
waiting for something for nothing
I never saw it coming
waiting for something for nothing


----------



## bullsfan

This song bring me back to the good ol' days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Stoja




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ACCV93

Right now I'm listening to Live by Ludvig Franzen, you should check it out!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Damn beautiful, heavy, and very fitting for me.


----------



## gof22

Concrete Angel by Gareth Emery.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I cannot for the life of me stop listening to this song.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

BeyondOsiris said:


> I cannot for the life of me stop listening to this song.


Damn dude. Truly a song fitting for a cold winter. And good vocals there too, especially that last bit.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

They're a local band too, talked to the guitarist and they're signing my copy of their debut full length that I bought


----------



## UndreamingAwake

BeyondOsiris said:


> They're a local band too, talked to the guitarist and they're signing my copy of their debut full length that I bought


Really? I would have believed you too if you said they were a Scandinavian-based band. And thats meant as a compliment. I'll check out some more stuff.


----------



## jaindar343

The love me see you cry song is a really digit it right now. i love this songs .


----------



## jcmp7754

anything could happen- ellie goulding


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## jcmp7754

and also rihanna- numb


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Bought the album off the back of this song.


----------



## arpeggiator

ChampagneYear said:


> someone once told me i looked like i would like mogwai. what exactly would that imply? golden porsche kills me everytime though.


I don't know, maybe he thought you look like you have a great music taste.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## Virtue

Not a massive fan of the video but its a still a tune


----------



## theseventhkey

Chavez is Hurt and Death of Chavez-Alan Silvestri Young Guns II soundtrack, beautiful stuff man.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Tuneyards.....





High Tension.....high risk


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## scooby




----------



## failed101

Get ready for my weirdness 8D!
Drum roll, please!
*drum roll*













And all the songs in those series *I have like a huge playlists for these !*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## failed101




----------



## vancouver




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

failed101 said:


>


Bobby Farrell's dance moves always makes me lol


----------



## theCARS1979

The CARS ,All Mixed Up 1978


----------



## Fledgling

Yay.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## theCARS1979

Superstar Avril Lavigne ! From 2004 Fall to Pieces! One of the most amazing artists the world has to offer!


----------



## 0589471

Yep that's right


----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

How to spend a music video cheque..


----------



## dismiss

> When we have nothing left to give
> There will be no reason for us to live
> But when we have nothing left to lose
> You will have nothing left to use
> We owe you nothing you have no control
> Merchandise keeps us in line
> Common sense says it's by design
> What could a businessman ever want more
> than to have us sucking in his store
> We owe you nothing
> You have no control
> _You are not what you own_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Wirt




----------



## BadGirl

'House of Mirrors' by Josephine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

whatsername75 said:


>


Saw thm suorting Mumford and Son's.....left when Mumford and son's finished their first song as I had to goto work........was worth it just to see Edward Sharpe and the magnetic Zero's


----------



## BeTrueToYourself




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## leave me alone

Used to listen to this a lot a while ago. It still holds the value.


----------



## Raulz0r

leave me alone said:


> Used to listen to this a lot a while ago. It still holds the value.


So refreshing to see a fellow Cunninlynguists fan.






I love this song it gives me a rush and gets me into an active mood.


----------



## tennislover84

Lately I have been mostly listening to "the Quo"


----------



## NoIce




----------



## theseventhkey

Civil Twilight-Letters From The Sky :rain Why don't songs like these get accolades?


----------



## buklti




----------



## Xenos




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## miminka




----------



## Barry23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeTrueToYourself




----------



## metamorphosis

"When you are close to me
It is alright
When you are close to me
I can't forget"


----------



## MCHB




----------



## metamorphosis

Ummm... some of the greatest rock/pop songs ever recorded!!!





















I've waited too long to have you
Hide in the back of me
I've cheated so long I wonder
How you keep track of me
You could never be strong
You can only be free
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me

I've entered the game of pricks
With knives in the back of me
Can't call you or on you no more
When they're attacking me

I'll climb up on the house
Weep to water the trees
And when you come calling me down
I'll put on my disease

You could never be strong
You can only be free
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me*

Thank You GBV!!!!


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cam1

Meant to Live - Switchfoot


----------



## probably offline




----------



## NoHeart

ATB <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

Modest Mouse Gravity Rides Everything Lyrics
Songwriters: BROCK, ISAAC / JUDY, ERIC / GREEN, JEREMIAH
Oh gotta see gotta know right now. 
What's that riding on your everything? 
It isn't anything at all. 
Oh gotta see gotta know right now. 
What's that writing on your shelf in the bathrooms and 
The bad motels 
No one really cared for it at all 
Not the gravity plan. 
Early early in the morning it pulls all on down my sore feet 
I wanna go back to sleep. 
In the motions and the things that you say. 
It all will fall, fall right into place 
As fruit drops, flesh it sags 
Everything will fall/right into place 
When we die some sink and some lay 
But at least I don't see you float away 
And all the spilt milk sex and weight 
It all will fall, fall right into place.


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Innominate




----------



## metamorphosis

Lyrics to History Lesson - Part II :
Our band could be your life
Real names'd be proof
Me and Mike Watt, we played for years
Punk rock changed our lives.

We learned punk rock in Hollywood
Drove up from Pedro
We were ****ing corndogs
We'd go drink and pogo

Mr. Narrator,
This is Bob Dylan to me
My story could be his songs
I'm his soldier child

Our band is scientist rock
But I was E. Bloom, Richard Hell,
Joe Strummer and John Doe
Me and Mike Watt, playing guitar

*maxfrost68-
"Our band could﻿ be your life...".
It still is, man, it still is.


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vance




----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## 111

I'm digging but finding nothing. Bad luck.


----------



## metamorphosis

Well traffic's kind of bad 
They're widening easy street to fit more suvs 
They're planting baby trees to grow to shady peaks 
A little shelter from the sun or the upper tax bracket 
Here on the cul-de-sac we're not giving back until the community repents

Cause we can't afford to be generous 
There's closing costs and a narrow margin 
So go earn your degree and we'll take you out to lunch 
You can work for us but you gotta eat em all up

Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

Out west they're moving dirt to make a greater Omaha 
Another franchise sold so there's even more restaurants per capita 
And they all got a drive-thru yeah, who's got time to dine 
Although the floors are clean, the color scheme it compliments me every time 
So no one starves in this cattle town 
The semis pass making squealing sounds 
And its all you can eat and they will never get enough 
They'll be feeding us, they'll be feeding on us

Just one more mouthful and they will be happy then 
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

All those golden fields, lovely empty space 
They're building drug stores now until none remains 
I've been driving now for 100 blocks 
Saw 50 Kum and Go's, 60 parking lots.

Yeah one more mouthful and they will be happy then. WOO
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

Yeah one more, one more...
Just one more
Just one more
Just one more


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE




----------



## Picturesque




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoHeart




----------



## BadGirl

House of Mirrors by Josephine


----------



## metamorphosis

*Descendents - Hope*
Why can't you see you torture me
You're already thinking about someone else
When he comes home
You'll be in his arms and I'll be gone 
But I know my day will come
I know someday I'll be the only one

So now you wait for his spark 
You know it'll turn you on 
He's gonna make you feel 
The way you want to feel 
When he starts to lie 
When he makes you cry 
You know I'll be there 
My day will come i know 
Someday I'll be the only one

Call me selfish 
Call me what you like
I think it's right 
To want someone for all your own 
And not to share her love 
And I'll have my way 
And won't have to say anyway 
Cause I've got you 
You don't stand a chance

So now you wait for his car 
You know it'll turn you on 
He's gonna make you feel 
The way you want to feel 
When he starts to lie 
When he makes you cry 
You know I'll be there 
My day will come 
I know someday I'll be the only one

My day will come 
I know someday I'll be the only one

So you want perfection 
I see your self destruction 
You don't know what you want 
It's gonna take you years to find out 
I'm not giving up 
And when you've had enough 
You'll take your bruised little head 
And you'll come running back to me 
You know that I'm gonna be the only one.


----------



## metamorphosis

*The Descendents -- "Bikeage"*
Running out of time again
Where did you go wrong this time?
When your problems overwhelm you
Go get drunk, it's party time

Take a Quaalude, relax your mind
Relax your body too
Run from your problems but you'll never get away
No one wants you, and you wonder why?

Sitting there with your mouth full of beer
Your eyes are glazed, your face is red
Who's gonna pick you up and use you for tonight?

When you're on the streets with a needle in your arm
Selling your body for another fix
Who's gonna pick you up and take you home with them tonight?

You're running out of breath again
You're an old maid, but you're only 15
You're losing your little girl's charm
Cry all night but you'll never get it back

Don't be afraid, it's not too late
Save yourself, I need you here
Wearing off, wearing out
I can't think about it cause it makes me sick

Sitting there with your mouth full of beer
Your eyes are glazed, your face is red
Who's gonna pick you up and use you for tonight?
Not me, not me

When you're on the streets with a needle in your arm
Selling your body for another fix
Who's gonna pick you up and take you home with them tonight?
Not me, not me...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## AlphaHydrae

hmmm..

Korpiklaani- Vodka

but...


----------



## dal user

Jay z imaginary player


----------



## heysam

Cmon by Ke$ha


----------



## ardi1795

clarity - zedd


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## avoidobot3000

dat groove. unf


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## metamorphosis

*Beach House- Myth*
Drifting in and out, see the road you're on
You came rolling down the cheek
Say just what you need
And in between it's never as it seems

Help me to make it
Help me to make it

If you build yourself a myth
Know just what to give
What comes after this
Momentarily bliss
Consequence of what you do to me

Help me to make it
Help me to make it

Found yourself in a new direction
Eons far from the sun
Can you come when they come to reach you
Let you know you're not the only one

Can't keep hanging on
To all that's dead and gone
If you build yourself a myth
Know just what to give
Do you lie?
We'll let the ashes fly

Help me to make it
Help me to make it


----------



## metamorphosis

*The Artic Monkeys- A Certain Romance*
Well oh they might wear classic Reeboks
Or knackered Converse
Or tracky bottoms tucked in socks
But all of that's what the point is not
The point's that there ain't no romance around there

And there's the truth that they can't see
They'd probably like to throw a punch at me
And if you could only see them, then you would agree
Agree that there ain't no romance around there

You know, oh it's a funny thing you know
We'll tell 'em if you like
We'll tell 'em all tonight
They'll never listen
'Cause their minds are made up
And 'course it's all okay to carry on that way

And over there, there's broken bones
There's only music, so that there's new ringtones
And it don't take no Sherlock Holmes
To see it's a little different around here

Don't get me wrong, oh there's boys in bands
And kids who like to scrap with pool cues in their hands
And just 'cause he's had a couple o' cans
He thinks it's all right to act like a dickhead

Don't you know, oh it's a funny thing you know
We'll tell em if you like
We'll tell em all tonight
They'll never listen
'Cause their minds are made up
And 'course it's all okay to carry on that way

I said no
Oh no
Oh you won't get me to go
Anywhere, said anywhere
I won't go
Oh no no

Well over there, there's friends of mine
What can I say? I've known 'em for a long long time
And yeah they might overstep the line
But I just cannot get angry in the same way
Not in the same way
Not in the same way
Oh no, oh no no


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

It's 34 degrees here, with ice and snow. I look towards spring and remember last year. Spending the warm and hot summer days with Jen and Cody. Camping up by Conifer, hiking and talking and campfires, right next to the river. I miss you guys!!!










*Pavement- Summer Babe (Winter Version)*
Ice baby,
I saw your girlfriend and she was
eating her fingers like they're just another meal
but she waits there
in the levee wash she's
mixin' cocktails with a plastic-tipped cigar

My eyes stick to all the shiny robes 
you wear on the protein delta strip
in abandoned house but i will wait there
i'll be waiting forever...
i'm waiting ...

Minerals, ice deposit daily, drop off
the first shiny robe
i've got a lot of things i want to sell, but
not here, babe-- you took them all

every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i turn around i find 
every time i sit around i find 
every time ...
you're my... summer babe
summer babe


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Noca




----------



## marsvillain

anything by lana del rey!


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Noca said:


>


Those eyes. <3


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Crayola

Faust said:


>


I love this song


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000

Making me feel good in my bacon-induced Sunday morning haze.


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## metamorphosis

^




*yo la tengo - you can have it all*


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Bawsome

For anyone going trough a difficult breakup :no


----------



## KentuckyFan




----------



## MDF93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues

Someday by the Strokes


----------



## Buerhle

metamorphosis said:


>


Def. )

Live is great, but the recorded version is even better.


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## blu xo

Two ^^ Young Folks- Peter, Bjorn, John ...memories ;(
and Regalame un muack - Chino y Nacho


----------



## metamorphosis

*Pixies - Where is my mind *
With your feet on the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rocks
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah


----------



## Barette

^I love The Pixies.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Man that's catchy. ^



ihavepsychologicalissues said:


> Someday by the Strokes


"Is This It" is probably my favorite album ever. o/






It's basically been on loop all day.


----------



## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes- True Blue*


----------



## Innominate




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jcgrey

good video


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## MDF93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In Flames

I suck at embedding videos


----------



## metamorphosis

*Feist - Mushaboom*
Helping the kids out of their coats 
But wait the babies haven't been born oh oh oh
Unpacking the bags and setting up 
And planting lilacs and buttercups oh oh oh

But in the meantime I've got it hard 
Second floor living without a yard 
It may be years until the day 
My dreams will match up with my pay

Old dirt road (mushaboom)
Knee deep snow (mushaboom)
Watching the fire as we grow (mushaboom)
Old

I've got a man to stick it out 
And make a home from a rented house oh oh oh
And we'll collect the moments one by one 
I guess that's how the future's done oh oh oh

How many acres how much light 
Tucked in the woods and out of sight 
Talk to the neighbours and tip my cap 
On a little road barely on the map

Old dirt road (mushaboom)
Knee deep snow (mushaboom)
Watching the fire as we grow (mushaboom)
Old 
Old dirt road
Rambling rose (mushaboom)
Watching the fire as we grow (mushaboom)
Well earnesd soul

Oh oh oh oh oh oh 
Oh oh oh oh oh oh





*Yo La Tengo - My Little Corner Of The World*
Come along with me
To my little corner of the world
Dream a little dream
In my little corner of the world
You'll soon forget
That there's any other place
Tonight, my love
We'll share a sweet embrace
And if you care to stay
In my little corner of the world
We'll ride away
In my little corner of the world
I always knew that I'd find someone like you
So hop o'er to my little corner of the world

And if you care to stay
In our little corner of the world
We could hide away
In our little corner of the world
We always knew that we'd find someone like you
So hop o'er to our little corner of the world


----------



## Bunyip

C'mon by Panic at the Disco & Fun.
....For some reason, I just find it lovely.


----------



## Charmander

In Flames said:


> I suck at embedding videos


Just type in *[ youtube ]Enter youtube url (but only the part after "v=")[ /youtube ] (Without the spaces)
*

E.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*Zcps2fJKuAI*
So: [ youtube ]Zcps2fJKuAI[ / youtube]


----------



## 0589471

thank you, Kesker


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tennislover84

Jcgrey said:


> good video


I love that film! 

Here's what I'm listening to.


----------



## IveGotToast

It's so upbeat. I love it. Love Paul Simon


----------



## J_Duece

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=]HT2789urycI[/youtube]

Tried to embed it, gave up


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theseventhkey

Interstellar by Groove Addicts


To be Free by Groove Addicts is awesome too.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## zomgz




----------



## MDF93




----------



## SuperSky




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## MindEraser

Mmm... Blink-182


----------



## shelbster18

This **** is amazing.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## moxosis




----------



## catcharay

I like this Purple rain cover so much. I've been repeating it today


----------



## HollowPrince

Bitter Ruin - Soldier


----------



## BrainInsect

'Can't keep me down'
I feel soooo good listening to this one!


----------



## Mersault

Suede.


----------



## SterilizeMe

You can't go wrong with Rammstein.


----------



## Freaking Out Always

"Maxwell's Silver Hammer" by The Beatles. Kickin it old school


----------



## The Patriot

Beyonce Love on Top Such a catchy tune even if you don't like Beyonce you can't help but dance to this song, its a really cool song.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## nightrain




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## solitarysiren

Monica Richards: Into My Own


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## metamorphosis

Oh Yeah,





*Converge: All We Love We Leave Behind *
your roar of love
slayed my despair
it ripped me from my path
that led me to nowhere
you shook me from my sleep
that willed me to die
a final goodbye
all we love we leave behind
i'm so sorry
that i missed your lives
while i was on the road
learning to survive
you deserved so much more
than i could ever provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind
nothing in this world
could ever compare
to the hole in my heart
and the weight in the air
and i lost you to time
a final goodbye
all we love we leave behind
i'm so sorry
that i missed your lives
while i was on the road
learning to survive
you deserved so much more
than i could provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind
you deserved so much more
than i could provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind


----------



## scooby

Been playing a lot of NBA 2k13 lately and this song got stuck in my head. It's grown on me to the point of liking it. First Kanye song I've liked, though admittedly I have barely heard any of his songs.


----------



## Barette

_"Flow sweetly, hang heavy
You suddenly complete me
You suddenly complete me
Flow sweetly, hang heavy
You suddenly complete me
You suddenly complete me"_

Love that.


----------



## Vuldoc

Can't believe I put off listening to this band for so long.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nothingman24

Such a soothing song.. Got to love the title: "F**k all the perfect people"
(pardon me, I fail at video embedding for some reason..)


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Illusiveman

Dug up the song after not listening to it for few years (typical). Ah the memories.


----------



## Illusiveman

Do forgive for the double-post, but the above link doesn't work.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 5STARGeneral

Old but still good i like ludacris part


----------



## 5STARGeneral

*I love this mix its so good :boogie*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey Man-Size*
I'm coming up man-sized skinned alive
I want to fit I've got to get
Man-sized I'm heading on
Handsome got my leather boots on
Got my girl and she's a wow
I cast my iron knickers down
Man-sized no need to shout
Can you hear can you hear me now
I'm man-sized

I'll measure time I'll measure height
I'll calculate my birthright
Good Lord I'm big I'm heading on
Man-sized got my leather boots on
Got my girl and she's a wow
I cast my iron knickers down
Man-sized no need to shout
Can you hear can you hear me now
My babe looking cool and neat
I'm pretty sure good enough to eat
I'm man-sized no need to shout
Let it all let it all hang out
I'm man-size

Silence my lady head
Get girl out of my head
Douse hair with gasoline
Set it light and set it free


----------



## 0589471

I have always loved this song. Heard it in a film recently, and went back to listen


----------



## metamorphosis

"50 Foot Queenie"

Hey I'm one big queen
No one can stop me
Red light red green
Sat back and watching
I'm your new one 
Second to no one
No sweat I'm clean 
Nothing can touch me

Tell you my name 
F U and C K
50ft queenie 
Force ten hurricane
Biggest woman 
I could have ten sons
Ten gods ten queens
Ten foot and rising

Hey I'm the king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm twenty inches long

Glory, glory 
Lay it all on me
50ft queenie 
50 and rising
You bend over 
Casanova
No sweat I'm clean
Nothing can touch me

Hey I'm the king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm twenty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm thirty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm forty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm fifty inches long


----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## SurfinDead

This song has been on repeat for me for the last 3 days or so.

Portishead - Threads

Better if I could find the words to say
Whenever I take a choice it turns away

I'm worn, tired of my mind
I'm worn out, thinking of why
I'm always so unsure

I battle my thoughts I find I can't explain
I've travelled so far but somehow feel the same

I'm worn, tired of my mind
I'm worn out, thinking of why
I'm always so unsure
I'm always so unsure
I'm worn, tired of my mind
I'm worn out, thinking of why
I'm always so unsure
I'm always so unsure

I'm always so unsure
I'm always so unsure
I'm always so unsure
I'm always so unsure

I am alive when I sleep
Why am I not in all that I got?
I can't find no one to blame

Stand, stand, damned one
Damned one
Damned one
Damned one

I am one
Damned
One

Where do I go?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6l8qQKdmvE


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## 0589471




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## 5STARGeneral

I love this thread lol


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## MDF93

metamorphosis said:


>


eyedea and slug on the wake up show is such a sick video.

RIP


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Revan




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Charmander

I had the line "You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar" randomly going through my head today. :/


----------



## probably offline




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## borntoroam

The High Numbers (Pre-The Who) - Gotta Dance to Keep From Crying


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Rain91




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Mersault




----------



## Junkhead




----------



## Things Unsaid

I can sing along.


----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

mardou said:


>


Wow. Really slick grooves, right here.


----------



## SurfinDead

Really into this song today.


----------



## SHERains

Miss Atomic Bomb by The Killers

Im completely in love with this song. So addicted. Its stuck in my head for so long already.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Linkin park - castle of glass 

Trying to find more songs from them really like em ♡♥♡♥♡


----------



## shelbster18

So kickass.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## metamorphosis

*Kano- P's and Q's*

Some manners dont like me, 
They try and bad mind me. 
When Kano comes to town, 
All i say is mines right, 
And they use the limelight, 
When Kano comes around, 
Some try ta screw me 
or even sue me, 
but it dont work coz the crowd dont boo me, 
You aint a true G, 
I'm too deep how can Kano stay underground, 
I aint like most that roll around, 
And kick **** off i hold it down, 
But we're still gully, the only Pop you'll hear from us is, 
POP POP POP! 
Den were out, 
Act up and get bopped in tha mouth, 
Coz your just playing a gangsta, 
Never weighed it out, feel the bounce 
You aint ever hit no blocks in ya mouth, 
You aint got loving north west and south, 
N Im a east boy, ya a chief boy, 
I finish **** when ya starting the beef boy, 
girls like me but I aint a sweet boy, 
So boy dont think ya can move to me, and think I'll be asleep boy, 
Coz Im on ma P's and Q's, thats guna make more P's than U's, 
Even when Im in 3's and 2's, Slip there aint no reason to, 
Slipping, If there aint a blitz between the clique thats slippin, 
no whip out the manner linking chicks thas slipping 
thats slipping.

If ya see me on tha game with my crew believe im on my P's and Q's, 
even in ma own 2's, thats the difference between me and you 
If ya see me on tha game with my crew believe im on my P's and Q's, 
even in ma own 2's, thats the difference between me and you

I hate loosing so Im against loosing, from London to Luton Im moving, 
Im even murking over seas, And I got it locked from London to leeds, 
Please from time ya heard me shine, then im big from London to Mersey side, 
Ya got lines but ya spit like nursery rhymes, dis years gota be mine im the first in line, 
WOW! Ya got ya first rewind, but the second line sounded like the first line, 
I aint got punch lines, I got kick lines, N I aint commercial but I got hit lines, 
I spit deep rhymes, but I got the girls on my side from the first reweind, 
Ya might see ma face in the magazine, or in a fur coat in face magazine, 
Coz their spreading the word from the raves that Ive been, 
And their bringing their purse out to pay for my team, 
I cudnt give a **** im breaking the scene, making the scene, and then start making the cream, 
Seen? I got a gang with me, and we all walk with a gangster lean, 
Your all talk you don't wana rap with me, theres no jokes or no pranks with me.

If ya see me on tha game with my crew believe im on my P's and Q's, 
even in ma own 2's, thats the difference between me and you 
If ya see me on tha game with my crew believe im on my P's and Q's, 
even in ma own 2's, thats the difference between me and you

If ya see me on tha game with my crew believe im on my P's and Q's, 
In sneaks or shoes, were in a Honda **** it no jeeps and coupes, 
We'll chief ya crew, Were so hungary we'll teeth ya through, 
Some mind out before ya find out who your speaking to, 
I speak to you, on a level and speak the truth, 
So Please, theres thug in me but theres no me in you, 
And please, you aint busting one let alone squeezing two, 
Say cheese, But it wont be a snap shot, pull out and try and hit like the jackpot, 
Leave, I aint waiting around baiting the town for Kane to be found that's slipping, 
If there aint a blitz between the clique thats slippin, 
no whip out the manner linking chicks thas slipping 
thats slipping!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## metamorphosis

*Guided By Voices // Game of Pricks*
I've waited too long to have you
Hide in the back of me
I've cheated so long I wonder
How you keep track of me

You could never be strong
You can only be free
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me

I've entered the game of pricks
With knives in the back of me
Can't call you or on you no more
When they're attacking me

I'll climb up on the house
Weep to water the trees
And when you come calling me down
I'll put on my disease

You could never be strong
You can only be free
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me
And I never asked for the truth
But you owe that to me





*"Game Of Pricks" cover by Jimmy Eat World*


----------



## SterilizeMe




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## undefinedattheorigin

Paradise Circus by Massive Attack


----------



## Hello22

Best song in a looong time, i could listen to this over and over and not get sick of it


----------



## SurfinDead

'Innit for the sax.


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Sorry. Can't work out to get the video in here :/


----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## thebluewarrior

NIN - Hurt (live concert, "Beside you in Time")


----------



## 5STARGeneral




----------



## Bawsome

Better living through chemistry.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KelsKels

Eek. :boogie


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## SurfinDead




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hard Life




----------



## NoHeart

Allow me to share with you all some fine sounds from Belgium 






Why do I get the feeling I posted this one already :S


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Paramecium

NoHeart said:


> Allow me to share with you all some fine sounds from Belgium


Cool, reminded me of the Prodigy.


----------



## Paramecium

Best of 2012 probably.


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## estse




----------



## tennislover84

Don't mind the video if anthropomorphic robots isn't your thing.  I find it to be a very uplifting song.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Wirt




----------



## skogbrann

Unchained (The Payback/Untouchable) - James Brown, 2Pac from the Django Unchained soundtrack, love it!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471




----------



## russianruby




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## neondemon

If I Apologised by Josefine Cronholm. If you know the song or the movie it's from, I love you forever.


----------



## neondemon

If I Apologised by Josefine Cronholm. If you know the song or the movie it's from, I love you forever. 
Here's the link:


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Bradleyford

And the struggle will never end... So long as we can speak and think... It will never end.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## renegade disaster

bjork mutual core.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 5STARGeneral

Dedicated to that special lady that im yet to find


----------



## nightrain




----------



## drawan




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

3rd International - Chug This (Epic Breakcore)


__
https://soundcloud.com/constant-bob%2F3rd-international-chug-this


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Empty Shell

The smashing pumpkins - cherub rock


----------



## Shadow2009

T.I. - No Matter What


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ashli116

Other Side of the World by KT Tunstall.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Olivia Tremor Control - Hideaway


----------



## toutenkarthon

Hans Zimmer- Crysis 2, Epilogue


----------



## jimmythekid

Combat Boots - Black Cab


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Elad

+ various songs from telepopmusik, incubus and bfmv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## avoidobot3000

^ I'm going to see him and Actress play, next month.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ awesome,hope you have a good time. wish I could get out to some gigs myself! darned sa :/


----------



## KaoJ

It's Swedish Rap


----------



## avoidobot3000

galaxy1 said:


> ^ awesome,hope you have a good time. wish I could get out to some gigs myself! darned sa :/


Will do! I know what you mean though, i don't go to gigs unless I really want to see the musicians that are playing. I got tired of missing out on good gigs, so I just go alone and get lost in the music - the worst part is in between sets.


----------



## acinorevlm

"Miss Atomic Bomb"--- The Killers


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## renegade disaster

avoidobot3000 said:


> Will do! I know what you mean though, i don't go to gigs unless I really want to see the musicians that are playing. I got tired of missing out on good gigs, so I just go alone and get lost in the music - the worst part is in between sets.


I think i'd probably feel more confident going with another person, the only times I have gone to see live music have been with other people. I find big crowds a bit overwhelming and intimidating.

currently diggin'


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Levibebop

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Bobo157




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dloux30

*here is mine!*






*This the kind of music I like!!*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## hl9879

*Biffy Clyro-Stingin Belle*





I'm seeing them next month.I can't wait!


----------



## AvoidAvoiding




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## saltyleaf

"i wanna see you choke on the lies, swallow up your greed, suffer all alone in your misery."


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Amazing song...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Goldenlegacy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Thankfully a source of anxiety I no longer have to deal with but I do feel for all you acne ridden teens out there!


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Wirt




----------



## miminka

i remember being 6 and strutting around in my basement in the strobe light wearing my josie and the *****cats costume and listening to this

the nostalgia..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Buerhle

galaxy1 said:


> luls - never let it go


Nice.


----------



## ashli116

*I love this singer...so underrated.*

The acoustic version is better, but I love this video...makes me want to do the same with my piano.


----------



## scooby

I love rediscovering tracks that I listened to in the past, and realise I still love them, which sadly isn't the case all of the time. This song isn't too old though.


----------



## 0589471




----------



## metamorphosis

Iceage, one of the greatest punk bands on the planet right now. Check the lyrics!





*Iceage - Ecstasy*
Now there just passed on another day
Where I really wanted to get away
From the problems that I built up
Can only see one way to make it stop
Unable - I'm too bound
I wanna Get away from what Ive found
Each day another rock upon my head
Each night I lie awake in bed

What shade
Of joy
Will hit
Me first
I hope
It lasts
A burst
In bliss
Pressure
Oh god no
Pressure

Adorned in carnal ecstasy
A hazy focus blurs and sharpens sight
Now my senses are leading me
A mere blow of wind could turn me into light
Hands everywhere covering me
Feels so overwhelming I can't breathe
But bliss is momentary anyhow
Yet worth living for - take me now

What shade
Of joy
Will hit
Me first
I hope
It lasts
A burst
In bliss
Pressure
Oh god no
Pressure.


----------



## shelbster18

Railroad Cancellation said:


>


This is amazing music.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## nightrain

:mushy


----------



## estse

I wish I was in this band:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## dogmatic




----------



## notna




----------



## Lil Sebastian

I'm surprised there aren't more Visual Kei Latin Funky Power Metal songs out there. It seems so obvious to do.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## AllToAll

I never thought I'd be one of _those people_ who likes house music...


----------



## nightrain

What's wrong with people who like house music?


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## miminka




----------



## renegade disaster

new official grizzly bear video! (well its not so new now) how on earth did I miss this.






they are such lovely people ,they even made official gifs

http://grizzlybearband.tumblr.com/tagged/gun-shy-gifs

win!


----------



## renegade disaster

metamorphosis said:


> Iceage, one of the greatest punk bands on the planet right now. Check the lyrics!


agreed. that song is excellent along with "white ruin" being another particular favourite.


----------



## scorpion91

"Gold on the Ceiling"-The Black Keys
"The Only One"-The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

Still mindblown by this remix for like a year and a half.


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## creasy




----------



## miminka




----------



## ourwater




----------



## brainstew




----------



## Josh2323

The new division "shallow play" so chill.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

whiterabbit said:


> Man, I've been listening to crazy radio sermons and gospel all day. This one almost tipped me over the edge to conversion, but I_ just_ managed to resist.


Wow! Where dyu find that? Is it on a compilation?

I'm an atheist and I love this...


----------



## renegade disaster

mardou said:


>


nice! great producer combo too.



ChampagneYear said:


> I am enjoying every song on the album immensely. She had realized in me what kind of music I would have envisioned to make if I had musical talent: dark and isolating. I want to inflict despair on the listener haha. She does an exceptional job in doing that. I feel ashamed that when I first saw her name a few years ago, I thought she was just another generic indie girl act. Dead wrong.


yea she is getting some great positive media. I had a listen, my german is a bit rusty! but I agree, good dark and isolating music.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TenYears




----------



## NeuromorPhish

PS -Mike Inel's animations are really cute.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chaoticsoulsearching

Sweater weather by The Neighborhood
Loving this song right now.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ltrain




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Tristeza




----------



## avoidobot3000

I saw them play, a couple weeks ago. This song was really good live but I didn't recognise it until I heard their new album today. It has a cool Neil Young vibe to it - and then the outro completely destroys.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

religious girls - dead dog


----------



## shelbster18

whatsername75 said:


>


Yeah Yeah Yeahs has a new song. \(^_^)/ What's with all the awesome music coming out lately? First, Deftones comes out with a new album, then Placebo comes out with a new EP, Fleetwood Mac is getting back together, and NIN is getting back together.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Within A Dream




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## vintagerocket

the best part of kenneth anger's "scorpio rising" was the soundtrack. although the version in the film was punkier... maybe it was the motorcycles in the background.


----------



## Cascades

^^ Staind! Such a good band!


----------



## marcv2013

I feel like this is a perfect SA song


----------



## noyadefleur

I spent a good portion of last night spinning around my living room to this..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

Cab Calloway is better than you


----------



## dogmatic

so illuminati but w/e Lol


----------



## Marakunda

ChampagneYear said:


> The final part of the Luv(sic) saga!
> 
> _'I see the angels draw the drapes
> over the earthscape
> where the wine is the spirit of grapes
> gotta finish what we started, so I cut the tape
> as our records will stay on rotate'_
> 
> sniffles


Oh wow, you've got great taste in music! I'm a huge fan of Nujabes. 
I didn't even know there was a part 6, nice to know luv(sic) has a finale!

Beautiful song.


----------



## Evo




----------



## tennislover84

:idea

Edit: @ probably offline... I love Cab Calloway!!!


----------



## arm

Giles Corey and Deathconsciousness are some of the best albums for depression


----------



## Adwian

Love Sosa!


----------



## JerkusMaximus

Jim Carroll Band - Three Sisters


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IveGotToast

:clap


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

f u c k yea! \m/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sing it Jimi!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

nubian mindz - working title


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## christacat

Toad Licker said:


>


:heart


----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## diamondheart89

:love2


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## handsupmidnight

A cover of Elliott Smith's Satellite by Lou Rhodes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HurtsDonut

Song called Safe home by Anthrax


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## forevereccentric




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## To22




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Charmander




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Vuldoc

This new Bowie song is awesome.


----------



## renegade disaster

love this,great vid too. darkly hypnotising with a nostalgic and stylistic nod to old skool rave culture.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## vintagerocket

this is so amazing, and it made my day better. i still can't breathe though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## swim




----------



## eshng

Not really a song but Chopin's Grande Polonaise Brillante Op. 22


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## spindlehollows

vintagerocket said:


> this is so amazing, and it made my day better. i still can't breathe though.


I love nina, her voice is so gorgeous and haunting...
this is one of my favorite songs by her (it's a little sweeter than most of her others): 




thank you for sharing that song! I hope you can breathe a little easier now


----------



## ourwater




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## nightrain




----------



## RelinquishedHell

90's rock/grunge kicks a s s, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

today I am diggin' wnsn from quaristice, a favourite from that lp. need to get around to listening to their new album.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## sprinter




----------



## JEK68

I'll be impressed if anyone has heard of this that keeps going through my head.........
Grey Goose - Nirvana


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## renegade disaster

nice saxophone work,diggin' it;


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## OdeToMelancholy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

The new division - Sense


----------



## Hamster12

Fireflies by Owl City


----------



## avoidobot3000

new boris album omg! I was listening to them yesterday, wishing for a new album. My prayers were answered. \m/


----------



## HustleRose

I feel like a gangsta listening to this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

best track on rugged tranquility imo


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm really starting to like Soundgarden.
This band is another one of those gems that I have always known about, but never bothered to listen to.


----------



## 9mm




----------



## Josh2323

Juveniles - We are young


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## renegade disaster

favourite song, used to love hearing this one when I went out clubbing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

It's my feel good song atm. This and oh my goodness also by Olly Murs:


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## shyaddict

alicia keys- unthinkable

phora-before its over

lupe fiasco food and liquor part 2 

t.I-sorry


----------



## Glosoli

I found this today. Absolutely amazing from 1:30 to the end.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Enya is my guilty pleasure....Her stuff makes me so happy lol I love it.


----------



## creasy




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Migsjust




----------



## Migsjust

^ Sorry, still trying to figure out how the forum works, was meant to post the video

That is Le Miracle by Celine Dion


----------



## renegade disaster

here



Migsjust said:


>


the red bit goes inside these tags *[YOUTUBE ][/YOUTUBE ]* which pop up when you press the youtube tab on the reply box









so it becomes;


----------



## Migsjust

Thank you! I was just reading it in the FAQS section


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## 0osweet

The songs from les miserables


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

listening to holograms again


----------



## lad

Lightning seeds-pure


----------



## Limmy




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## probably offline

__
https://soundcloud.com/shhyboys%2Fshy-boys-julia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## always starting over

Wish more people knew about this band. Truly amazing.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Xtraneous

<3


----------



## always starting over




----------



## misspeachy

Bibio- A tout a l'heure

- - - Compulsive listening I say!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jennyrsand

September When - Bullet Me 
The best feel good song!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Adwian

Ein Teil by Cro 

I can't understand him since he's singing in German but I'm still so hooked to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pink Floyd always gives me such a weird melancholic feeling and this song just seems to read my mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Limmy




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## creasy




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## christacat




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## renegade disaster

autechre - bladelores


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## creasy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Sexy voice.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lzzy

The show must go on - Queen

Probably the only song that can make me cry, the lyrics, music, context, ... it is all so perfect, there couldn't have been a better way of Freddy saying goodbye to his fans and friends.


----------



## renegade disaster

classic old favourite by the chemical brothers, from near on 10 years ago (actually its older than that,nearly 15 years ago! doesn't seem that long ago at all)


----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## Xenos




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat




----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## Astraia

Can't stop listening to Florence + the Machine - Howl (youtube hates Germany, or I'd post it )


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DreamerInSlumberland




----------



## IveGotToast

I've been watching a lot of Scrubs lately so...


----------



## creasy




----------



## dw2465

have always loved this song, one of my favourites..

http://youtu.be/tW3Z1iTVehM


----------



## kittenamos




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DarrellLicht

galaxy1 said:


>


Newish band?.. Remindes me of Christian death/Mephisto Walz..


----------



## always starting over




----------



## RelinquishedHell

The main riff at 1:13 is just amazing.


----------



## Wirt

walking dead's awesome


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

Can't get this song out of my head:


----------



## enzo

A song I heard on the radio last night. Can only find a 30 second clip of it online though.

The Blue Van - _Gospel of Dust_

(warning: high volume)

http://www.last.fm/music/The+Blue+Van/_/Gospel+of+Dust


----------



## renegade disaster

moroff said:


> Newish band?.. Remindes me of Christian death/Mephisto Walz..


yea, 2 piece deathrock. http://www.last.fm/music/Blue+Cross


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

amazing, the song with the video is so compelling.






(advance warning; sort of nsfw, it does contain some scenes people might find upsetting)


----------



## Revan

Killswitch Engage - The Hell In Me

That **** is sexy!


----------



## Fledgling

My new jam!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SilentWitness

*Adele - Rolling in the Deep*


----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## pati




----------



## Cam1

missamanda said:


>


Imagine Dragons are one of my favorite bands of late!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## TobeyJuarez




----------



## avoidobot3000

I like how they tinker with the clichéd quiet/loud formula by going quiet/loud/_slightly louder_. :b Usually I don't like middle-of-the-road arena rock like this, but it has something unique about it.


----------



## Insidious0205




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mister Spirit

Makes me want to make a montage.


----------



## noyadefleur

{thanks, OdeToMelancholy c:}


----------



## avoidobot3000

I've been waiting for a new Mount Kimbie release for so long. :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## renegade disaster

motion sickness of time travel - wishing stones

sublime.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## kittenamos




----------



## the collector

One way trigger - the strokes
And

Blow Away - Staind


----------



## Melanin7

Epic!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## Josh2323

The New Division - Memento


----------



## Sion

Marina and the Diamonds- Living Dead


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Barette




----------



## panopticon

My Dying Bride - For My Fallen Angel


----------



## Gloomlight




----------



## MCHB

Prince - P. Control :boogie


----------



## Gizamalukeix




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## davidlambee8100

"Putting my defenses up...Cause I don't wanna fall in love" by Demi Lovato...
One of my favorite...the beauty of this song is in its romantic simplicity...love it!!!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## thaeta0

Here's a nice curveball to that whole "genre" idea





Plus learning this song on guitar : D


----------



## ltrain




----------



## the collector

Where do we go from here - Filter


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## always starting over




----------



## always starting over

renegade disaster said:


>


Love this song


----------



## s12345

f*ckface


----------



## renegade disaster

always starting over said:


> Love this song


yea man its great.I gotta try and find my copy of mezzanine, such a good album.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Going and Going and Going by Icebird


----------



## brimariee

kelly rowland - numbr one


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tristatejosh

this, haha.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc

and


----------



## DarrellLicht

TURBONEGRO


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MCHB

Device - Close My Eyes Forever


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## NoHeart

I love this game, I seriously love this game.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aGenericUsername




----------



## always starting over

And props to the guy who posted Turbonegro, haven't heard that band in forever. Weird blast from the past


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## ourwater




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ForBrighterDays

Oooh, barracuda!


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## sprinter




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ray nichols




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## slytherin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noyadefleur

This guy's voice is amazing.


----------



## scooby




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

This is my jam right here


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nightrain




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Cleary

*
*Ólafur Arnalds - A Stutter (feat. Arnor Dan)


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EverydayBattle

Public Enemy "What Good Is A Bomb?"


----------



## Revan




----------



## ThisIsWater

The End (The Doors)
Crystalline (Bjork)
Smokey (Red House Painters)


----------



## the collector

So cool
Consider this
Hey man, nice shot

All by filter


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Vuldoc

I'm digging all their songs.


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joe




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's always incredibly epic whenever Amon Amarth release a new album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johng1986

the band - the night they drove old dixie down


----------



## radisto

He is we - Blame it on the rain (acoustic)


----------



## renegade disaster

old favourite


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TheDaffodil

It's really the only song by Iggy that I like, haha. Even though Work has gotten stuck in my head.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Nefury




----------



## renegade disaster

another old favourite


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Twinkiesex

"Where Is My Mind" by The Pixies

OR

"Wicked Games" by The Weekend


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Hello22

This brings me back to my teenage years, an old trance classic that i love, and it's ****ing awesome


----------



## Mister Spirit




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Mister Spirit

Actually, I'd have to pick these two songs.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Limmy




----------



## always starting over




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This is such a beautiful song.. :b
LP is underrated :|


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## always starting over

renegade disaster said:


>


Nice


----------



## renegade disaster

always starting over said:


> Nice


its pleasant isn't it. you may also be interested in this;
http://music.juliakent.com/track/transportation-delivered-by-roll-the-dice-2

kind of a remix, its name your price for the download.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Xenos




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## scooby




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Gloomlight




----------



## hammerfast

i'm digging Michael Jackson


----------



## sileighty

Boston - Augustana
Slow it Down - Lumineers


----------



## finallyisee

Ms Mr- Hurricane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## UnderTheSurface

The always lovely Chelsea Wolfe.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## always starting over




----------



## DarrellLicht

I love The Cramps..RIP Lux..


----------



## ourwater




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## slytherin




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## ThisIsWater

Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band - I'm Glad


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

My childhood <3


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## always starting over

These guys have a song in a Breaking Bad episode called "Digital Animal" (which is how I heard about them) d-d-d-d-d-d-Digital Animal, Freaky Folks


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## hipolito

ThisIsWater said:


> The End (The Doors)


hi


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## OdeToMelancholy




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## renegade disaster

un blonde - for you to drink


----------



## avoidobot3000

damn, this is like a cup of coffee


----------



## revalea

I like this song


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoHeart




----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I really wish Limp Bizkit had more lyrical talent.. If they did, they'd be one of my favourite bands.. Nonetheless, I'm lovin' this song!


----------



## Vuldoc

Eargasm right here:


----------



## DiscardedHeart

Hanging by a Moment ---Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ali477

Ive been obsessed with this group for the last week or so, its real good stuff. :yes


----------



## renegade disaster

a favourite by aux 88


----------



## Eigth Notch

This has been my latest favorite song; "Uncontrollable" by Boston hardcore band Jerry's Kids. This recording is from 1982, and was part of the compilation that was put out under the title "This is Boston, Not L.A."

Short and sweet. Feel like doin' the H-B Strut listening to this.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## dal user

Im feeling really emotional lately so I've been listening to this






Its very deep, listen to the words carefully, emotional stuff.


----------



## DarrellLicht

this takes me back to high school..


----------



## Zack

Everybody Hurts by REM. I play it on a never-ending loop whilst crying under my desk. Each to their own...


----------



## Limmy

Kid Cudi - Erase me ft. Kanye


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

think I may have to upload a better copy of this to youtube, this one sounds like it was recorded with a potato.


----------



## tennislover84

The Inspector Morse theme is now stuck in my head, on a continuous loop! At least it's a good tune. Could be worse.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Lil Sebastian

So. Damn. Catchy.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## foe




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

"yyou nneed tto vvibrate hhigherr"


----------



## ourwater




----------



## GeddyCat

"Hollow" by Alice in Chains


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## ourwater




----------



## drawan




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Hooked on Limp Bizkit atm 




(^4:05 to the end gives me shivers every time :b)


----------



## tennislover84

I really, really like this version of Jokerman, by Bob Dylan. It starts at 07:50

It's sooo different to the album version, and it's funny to see him acting like a rocker, performing this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## creasy




----------



## Estillum

I can't ****ing stop listening to Bad region recently, so anything by them


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## always starting over




----------



## always starting over

(Also it's the theme song on House)


----------



## KPanthera

digital bath - Deftones


----------



## rdrr




----------



## KnivesOut

Loving how Pharrell is doing old school MJ moves


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## purplebutterfly

Macklemore & Ryan Lewis - Can't hold us (that's my ****)


----------



## Xenos

hee hee


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP




----------



## mcmuffinme

The album 2 by Mac Demarco. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

:clap


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## radisto




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Consider

The whole new Dusky EP, Nobody Else.


----------



## nwet96

So She Dances-Josh Groban


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## always starting over




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell

This song about public suicide.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pretty awesome song about doing cocaine. lol.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ForeverChangedxx

Halleujah - Cover by Justin Robinett and Michael Henry <3


----------



## ourwater

:afr


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## the collector

I'm not the only one by FILTER.
I'M ADDICTED TO THE SONG....


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DarrellLicht

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Elad




----------



## Bawsome

sooooooo ****ing chilled....




melt into an imaginary world


----------



## Zack

Lovely:






You have to wait until about 50 seconds to get to the chorus and understand the message.


----------



## renegade disaster

an old dnb favourite from spirit


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AlchemyFire

I want to learn this song :heart


----------



## monotonous




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

Toad Licker said:


>


That skull has a sweaty face.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DarrellLicht

I don't listen to a whole lot of Metal very much. But I am selective when I do.
This whole album rocks!


----------



## renegade disaster

moroff said:


> I don't listen to a whole lot of Metal very much. But I am selective when I do.
> This whole album rocks!


I need to get around to checking out more of their stuff, I heard that song as well as this;





was impressed.


----------



## DarrellLicht

renegade disaster said:


> I need to get around to checking out more of their stuff, I heard that song as well as this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was impressed.


'Blessed black wings' would be their pinnacle album. Other albums are pretty solid.

And I wanted to post this... I have a compilation of 50's music as well..


----------



## renegade disaster

moroff said:


> 'Blessed black wings' would be their pinnacle album. Other albums are pretty solid.


cheers! i'll check that one out first. also ,I have a similar view with metal, I don't listen to a lot of it on the whole. just mainly particular bands.


----------



## Zack

And I wanna [want to] fall from the stars
Straight into your arms


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Vuldoc

QOTSA's new song is so awesome!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Vuldoc said:


> QOTSA's new song is so awesome!


I concur, I havent delved much into that band..


----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## SuicideSilence

Keane-Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Elad

bored


----------



## tokii

Recently started listening to metal again


----------



## berlingot

the wind blew me into town


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

on repeat over and over and over


----------



## shelbster18

moroff said:


> And I wanted to post this... I have a compilation of 50's music as well..


A 50s song with the word **** in it? Interesting. :shock


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## UselessMatter

Every b.a.p song o.0


----------



## probably offline




----------



## avoidobot3000

^ I love the label on that tape - I just had to give it a listen. haha the changing-room joke.


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## creasy




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## eveningbat

Llegaste a mi vida, ya no soy la misma. 

Anyone knows this song? It is lovely.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

avoidobot3000 said:


>


nice. saw this the other day, interesting video kind of retro.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## creasy




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## heartofchambers

birds of a feather flock together, I'm so ****in' glad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## michijo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Brad




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The outro of this song from *5:08* is just boss!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## buklti




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nwet96

Come On Get Higher


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## the collector

No ones there by korn


Omg, fN epiC!


----------



## Zack




----------



## Zack




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cat001




----------



## shelbster18

This music video is rather sexy. :> This is officially my favorite music video now.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

whatsername75 said:


>


Awesome song.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## tennislover84

:b

Oh dear. If I ever have the urge to sing Wonderwall, I always, always, always sing it in this style.


----------



## Gloomlight

And a ton of The Distillers songs... I haven't listened to them in a long time and somehow forgot how much I love Brody Dalle.


----------



## Zack




----------



## Zack




----------



## tfsdeth

Been listening to alot of the older metal stuff that used to be around when i was like 20 (when i had a social life lol):

Spinehsank


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## always starting over




----------



## CristianNC

The video-clip is amazing too!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yes, I really love Alice in chains.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## mfd

Joe Cocker's Layer Cake soundtrack version of 'Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood'.

Don't watch the video accompanying the music if you've not seen the movie, because it contains spoilers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I think it's okay to conclude that Volbeat is pretty awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75

Mandisa - Good Morning


----------



## Zack

Hook is at ~50 seconds.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan

Re-worked and edited early 90's Alice In Chains, really digging it :clap The guy's done some pretty cool and some funny song edits on his channel


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zack

Love it. It is an oldie, but delicious...


----------



## Zack

So tell me now, and I won't ask again - will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## VirtualAntics




----------



## creasy




----------



## shelbster18

I have been finding a lot of awesome music lately. This song is so addicting. I love that guitar at the end.


----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## michijo




----------



## tieffers

if a song could sedate me


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Tumbling Destiny




----------



## enfield

in memory of badfeelsmang


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## michijo




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

W.C.K, I can't believe it's been 10 years already bro. I'll always remember you for your wisdom and kindness, and I am sure you would be proud of the men both of your brothers have become.

This track is yours, and of course for the women of our dreams.


----------



## brokenfingers04




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Estillum




----------



## juizdelinha




----------



## nwet96

Truly Madly Deeply-Cascada


----------



## renegade disaster

dontwaitupforme said:


>


that's a lovely house tune


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

you bring the worst out in me


----------



## dontwaitupforme

renegade disaster said:


> that's a lovely house tune


Just seen this, it's one of my favs  Went to go see him around Halloween last year.. It was a good night.


----------



## Winds

Heard it for the first time in awhile today, and am digging it all over again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## timebomb1993




----------



## timebomb1993




----------



## Mlle Doodle

My favorite band Eisley came out with a new album! Blue Fish is currently stuck in my head. And Save My Soul.


----------



## CheezusCrust




----------



## michijo




----------



## Charmander




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril*

Here s to Never growing up by Avril Lavigne!


----------



## Zack




----------



## CheezusCrust




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster

dontwaitupforme said:


> Just seen this, it's one of my favs  Went to go see him around Halloween last year.. It was a good night.


nice! sounds fun. I'll have to check more of his music ,I enjoyed that.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Transcending




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Mur




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## DaveCan

The song just came on the radio and totally rocks me out is why I posted it lol. Same with his Anastasia song, great guitar solo.. West Coast Represent!


----------



## Zack

Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Xenos




----------



## avoidobot3000

this album gets me hecka fricked up when I am skating.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## christacat




----------



## shyaddict

the way by ariana grande and crickets by jeremih and drop city


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Winds

Hot Chip did it again. They forever stay dropping classics.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## renegade disaster

god damn! this is probably my favourite track right now. (advance warning don't watch the vid if you are epileptic!)


----------



## galaxy0311

Hiding- Pianos Become The Teeth

Surfacing- Slipknot

Scene Is To Be Seen- Touche Amore

Blue Jeans- Lana Del Ray


----------



## Salamander

Ready The Messenger - Seamless
Flipside - US history
Comp - Comp


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

christacat said:


>


I been meaning to get into that band. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Malek




----------



## Mur




----------



## shelbster18

Yay! :yay


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Claudio J

*~ I came across this song by accident. But the moment I heard it, it kinda hit me like a brick house. I loved the simplicity of it, the lyrics, and the singers vocals. And I am so angry with myself I didn't know about this guy sooner. Any who, I bought the album in which this song is featured, and to my amusement, the whole album is just plain good down & pure classic rock.

Song: Nobody Knows Artist: Billy Squier





*
*Lyrics:

I may get around...I may laugh alot...
Now you'd think that I'd be happy with the life I got
Nobody knows...nobody sees
Ain't nobody really knows the inner side o'me...

I may seem secure...I could have it made...
You might think you see a lucky man who made the grade
Nobody knows what dreams I see
Ain't nobody really sure just who they wanna be...

But everybody has a place and time...
A chance to live...a need to find
We all got somethin' that we care about
I propose you find it out...

It's not in a book...or a magazine...
Or the stars who guide our fortunes on the silver screen
Nobody knows...it's up to me
Ain't nobody who can say it like it outght to be...

I see my future at the rainbow's end
Happy hours...timeless friends
And if I ever chance to find my way
Rest assured...I will stay...

You may see your life as a compromise
You may live to find the promise dancin' in your eyes
Nobody knows...it's meant to be...
Let the magic of the moment say it all to me*


----------



## cinnamonqueen

J Cole - Ni**as Know


----------



## cloud90

cinnamonqueen said:


> J Cole - Ni**as Know


Best song he did in a good while


----------



## cloud90

what's good young hoe, you about it????
Got a loft right now, you're inside it... You excited?

..:yes


----------



## always starting over

The only version that exists is censored though!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cinnamonqueen

Drake - July Ft. Jhene A.


----------



## ScottLonelyandDepressed

my music cannot compete with this...:no


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## Aquisse

can't edit my post? wtf lol.

That was Nirvana - Verse Chorus Verse

have no idea how to embed it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Pennywise

"This Song" by George Harrison.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## ourwater




----------



## theCARS1979

What the Hell , Avril Lavinge


----------



## Lady Violet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ohionick

little talks by of monsters and men


----------



## aGenericUsername




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Mem

Winning - schmoyoho


----------



## percon21

There is a little Justin Bieber singing in my head, saying "swag, swag, swag..."
I want to shoot myself.


----------



## sleepydrone




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## percon21

Selena Gomez keeps telling me to "Come and Get it."


----------



## Mur




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Destabilise




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DarrellLicht

Aquisse said:


> *** is wrong with my links. how do i post and make em look like yourss.


copy the code after the '=' from the youtube link,

paste between these brackets


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Ckg2011

TNA Impact Wrestling.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## laura024




----------



## Aquisse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bawsome

__
https://soundcloud.com/desertdwellers%2Fdesert-dwellers-seeing-things


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## monotonous




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## SoloArtist

Atonal death metal.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Must be played LOUD.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Futurebound

this one <3


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## cat001

I saw Tudor-Pole live once, he looked mental lol, he was playing who killed Bambi? when I walked into the venue. Most of us from the UK will know him as that bloke from the Crystal Maze.


----------



## HustleRose

Golden Cage by The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## NoHeart




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Bawsome

Great song to learn on guitar


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Zack




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Elad

No point embedding, because no one ever clicks videos in these threads.

J Cole - Workout

J Cole - Cant get enough

.. basically Friday Night Lights & Sideline Story.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Well I've always liked this song but I'm watching the hot chick right now lol. :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Forwhatiamworth

"Charlie Boy" - The Lumineers
"Blowin Smoke" - Kacy Musgraves
"Dancing on my own" - Robyn
"Take you Higher" - Goodwill Hook n Sling
"Home" - Philip Philips
"Taper Jean Girl"- Kings of Leon


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## cat001




----------



## rdrr




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## FrostSpike




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## lanzman




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Aquisse




----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## Spiky Coral




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bonemealzambia

i just found a Dave Brubeck Quartet album, Time Out, in a cupboard in my parent's house. Take Five was my favorite song when i was little. i'm listening to the album right now and it's ****ing great. i'm so happy right now despite everything that's going on
from now on whenever i'm depressed, i'm gonna listen to this album instead of doing those other things...


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Results_May_Vary


----------



## Arya481

Goo Goo Dolls's new album Magnetic :boogie I really love the songs Rebel Beat, Keep the Car Running, More of You, Come to Me, When the World Breaks Your Heart, and Slow It Down.


----------



## Spiky Coral




----------



## Transcending

Dave Navarro :heart


----------



## SilentWitness

*Emancipator "Minor Cause"*


----------



## Nojz




----------



## Rosaletta

NEEDTOBREATHE - Keep Your Eyes Open


----------



## Bokk




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## buckwheatloaf

Steve300 said:


>


I heard this song in a video once!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdKStHu0rZs&feature=player_detailpage#t=5083s


----------



## buckwheatloaf

Steve300 said:


>


This is what i meant to link. Should be a little less unrelated.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## leonardess

SweateR Weather. 

Get a Job.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Zatch

Zomboy - Nuclear (Hands Up)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tennislover84

Singing along to Neil Young.


----------



## Dulcinera




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Under The Bridge




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Estillum




----------



## trs18

Holding On to You by Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Zatch

Kid Cudi - Embrace the Martian


----------



## shatteredself

Tool - Sober


----------



## renegade disaster

had lower dens and pearl jam on when I get a bit of spare time to listen to music.






and


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Doktor haus

I recently discovered Coldcut and love this as a set starter. Embed code isn't showing up right now, so...





and this awesome DnB remix:


----------



## estse

Well, just a sampling:


----------



## estse

Moving on:


----------



## Zatch

Skrillex - With You, Friends (Long Drive)

I wish I was capable of making something this beautiful.


----------



## estse

May have a ****ing ad in the preface:


----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

Unlaced by Emilie Autumn. Can't stop listening. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

He gotta black heart!


----------



## Aquisse

can't help but feel a little relaxed after this...


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Zatch

Dan Black (ft. Kid Cudi) - Symphonies


----------



## ourwater




----------



## regg

Drive - Incubus


----------



## scooby

I love me some Smashing Pumpkins.



FoundAndLost said:


>


----------



## Zack

It was on the radio this morning.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aquisse

Toad Licker said:


>


that was great! i used to love some of these songs, especially ungirthed. thanks for reminding me of them.





 Anarcho-punk!


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Joe




----------



## Perkins

Kanye West - Black Skinhead


----------



## Brad




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## RelinquishedHell

scooby said:


> I love me some Smashing Pumpkins.


Haha cool  I don't know anyone else who likes Smashing Pumpkins.

I think they are just a little too weird for most.






Apparently Billy Corgan suffers from depression and anxiety issues too.


----------



## Aquisse

smashing pumpkins are sick!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love the original simple man to death, but i found this one today and all i gotta say is "wow" It may be better than the original.


----------



## Zack

Blessed be the [unintelligible]
When I said Mary's prayer...


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mfd

:cig


----------



## Mersault

I think that Bowie is crap. I always loved this song though:


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Not usually big on hip hop, but even so, this song is chill:


----------



## Zack

Love the impish chorus...


----------



## ashli116

this





and this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Zack

Would you let me see beneath your beautiful?


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Xenos

My anthem for this lazy, hot Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Misery Chick




----------



## The Misery Chick

The Misery Chick said:


>


*sighs*

Simple Minds--Someone, Somewhere, In Summertime


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## probably offline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jcmp7754




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Bring back 1999!! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Psyence Fiction (Main Title Theme)_ by UNKLE


----------



## nullptr




----------



## estse

Their final encore:


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## visualkeirockstar

My song i recorded this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zack

This is how I *FEEL* right now...


----------



## regg

Default - wasting my time






Great feeling-down song


----------



## Zack

She can't sing
She can't dance
But who cares?
She walks like Rihanna...


----------



## Noll




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

A remix of a Nine Inch Nails song.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## shelbster18

I'm in love with this song already. *__*


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell

5:13 \m/


----------



## inerameia

I'm a piece of ****, it ain't hard to *****ng tell... all my life I've been considered as the worst... I swear to god, I just wanna slit my wrists and end this bullsh*t, hold a magnum to my head, threaten to pull sh*t... squeeze, until the bed's completely red, I'm glad I'm dead, a worthless *****ng Buddha head... the stress is building up, I can't believe suicide's on my *****ng mind... I wanna leave I swear to god, death is *****ng calling me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Tumbling Destiny

All the songs on Bon Iver's "For Emma, Forever Ago" album. God, it's so wonderful to my ears. It took a few listens and a certain mood for me to warm up to it though.


----------



## chelsie

Anything by Lana Del Rey.
Video Games and Dark Paradise. <3


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WintersEpilogue




----------



## WintersEpilogue

heh, well that was a mess. Anyway, it was Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues


----------



## Mur




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## AlchemyFire

I love when girls scream.


----------



## JadedJade

Really can't listening, thinking and daydreaming to this song:
Artists: OneRepublic
Album: Native (new 2013)
Song: Can't Stop






(Sorry, for whatever reason I can't figure out how to embed the video)


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## eduaugu

love these guys:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## splattice




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## prettyful

anything taylor swift


----------



## The Misery Chick

_First and Last and Always_ by The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## creasy




----------



## Esugi78

Hah finally figure out how to post Youtube >.<


----------



## nullptr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelInnocent

*This.*






lol these b's have no asz


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Season of Illusions_ by Ladytron


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Angel Dust_ by New Order


----------



## Hersheyfan98

There's a lot but probably 
We can't stop by Miley Cyrus (don't judge me I normally wouldn't like that) 
And Glowing by Nikki Williams 
The way -Ariana grande
Yeah  

Always a big fan of can't hold us but play it on radio too much


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Currently i am digging "Avenger" by Amon Amarth...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## Destabilise

jammin bob marley such a cool summer song


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Play these both together, but put "rainy mood" at 1/2 volume.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This song pumps me up.


----------



## creasy




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Mur




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Me! I Disconnect From You_ by Gary Numan


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RadioactivePotato




----------



## saltyleaf




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Raphael200

https://www.youtube?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## ltrain

Nice song by an Aussie band


----------



## Mur




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Coma_ by Alien Sex Fiend


----------



## thebadshepard




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

:banana


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## inerameia

The first song


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## TheRZA




----------



## Esugi78




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Bawsome

This music video is amazing!! :shock


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Taliesin

Saturday night by Whigfield. Some childhood nostalgia.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## purplebutterfly




----------



## Xenos




----------



## The Misery Chick

_A Forest_ by The Cure


----------



## foe

Dat beat! :nw


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Moonchild_ by Fields of the Nephilim


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## inerameia




----------



## inerameia




----------



## Arthur Pendragon

AlchemyFire said:


> I love when girls scream.


Yes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Chimpy said:


>




Have you heard Corey sing in this sound city song?






Amazing how he can maintain such incredible vocals after all the screaming. His voice gives me the chills. You can just feel the hurt in it.


----------



## Schmilsson

FoundAndLost said:


> Have you heard Corey sing in this sound city song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how he can maintain such incredible vocals after all the screaming. His voice gives me the chills. You can just feel the hurt in it.


I haven't heard this finished version but I just watched the making of the song on youtube last night, really shows how he gets into singing a song and without needing autotune. Great song, wish they didn't cut out some of the guitar solo though.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Perkins

Boats N Hoes - Step Brothers


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Everybody Wants To Rule The World_ by Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## BadStacks

Frank Ocean - Forrest Gump


----------



## Mur




----------



## Mur




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## BadStacks

Probably should have checked how to embed Youtube videos before I posted before :roll


----------



## Canucklehead

I'm always digging the Shins, but I keep coming back to this song >_<


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector

Korn - tearjerker


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Planbee




----------



## Zack




----------



## Charmander




----------



## The Misery Chick

_All She Wants Is_ by Duran Duran


----------



## renegade disaster

belter!


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## inerameia




----------



## inerameia




----------



## MysteriousH

"I Already Forgot Everything You Said" by The Dig and "Young & Beautiful" by Lana Del Rey:yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like listening to angry white people music today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad




----------



## ourwater




----------



## BadStacks




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## inerameia

yeeeaaaaa


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## shatteredself




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Tabris

Tired and lonely, sitting and staring. Weak and filthy, no longer caring...


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Vance




----------



## ourwater




----------



## inerameia

IN A PERFECT WORLD, IN A PERFECT WORRRLD.


----------



## whatevzers

Ways To Go by Grouplove


----------



## SumikaDvalin

Jealous - Jasmine V
The way - Ariana Grande
Exotic - Priyanka Chopra (ft pitbull)
I would - Justin Bieber
This Kiss - Carly Rae Jepsen
But it varies


----------



## Downtheroad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Tabris

Amazing song.
Ave Quorthon!


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Planbee

Relax.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Planbee




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like the lyrics where taken right out of my head.


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## inerameia




----------



## Kalliber

ALl intrumental at the moment


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## papaSmurf

Guilty pleasuressss:


----------



## JayDivision

Love this song, but I can't help laughing at the beginning of the song.


----------



## saltyleaf




----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## smithifiedguy

i dont really like the original but i fell in love with this version today!!!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## AllToAll

Anything old by Jarabe de Palo.


----------



## miminka




----------



## musiclover55

Hiimrawn - zelda rap
On YouTube.


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## AlchemyFire

Yeah, this video definitely has triggers, so be warned. But it's where my signature comes from.

Damn those skinny *****es.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Cam1




----------



## RelinquishedHell

^ *Gary Jules


----------



## Elad




----------



## AussiePea

FoundAndLost said:


>


Your taste has been exemplary lately. Steven Wilson and everything he touches is pure class.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WintersEpilogue

not digging any particular song at the moment, but I've been listening to Iron Maidens Somewhere in Time album ALOT over the past few days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Larry Koonse - Segues*


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad




----------



## ourwater

at least they will say I had energy


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Bawsome

Its like the things that are the most beautiful in life also add meaning to it, they like motivate me to want to live a better life more healthy life just so i can experience more of it.


----------



## Alija Provokator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## jealousisjelly




----------



## vanilla90




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joel




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## DarrellLicht

The Ramones always cheer me up


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## scooby




----------



## ChaoticSoul




----------



## mesmerize

cant seem to post the video


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues

mesmerize said:


> cant seem to post the video







Just put the characters after the = in the above url between the YouTube tags.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 0R0

great to see artists
who aren't completely zzzzzzzzz


----------



## mcmuffinme

You might recognize the singer as the guy in my profile picture thingy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Greenleaf62

I can't post a link but Radioactive by Imagine Dragons.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## mesmerize

Yer Blues said:


> Just put the characters after the = in the above url between the YouTube tags.


thank you


----------



## louiselouisa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

ourwater said:


>


I'll just second that. No comments


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## lilachorror

Imagine Dragons - Bleeding Out


----------



## Yer Blues

mesmerize said:


> thank you


No problem. I was having YouTube issues before I read the forum FAQ.


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Elad

lol






stuck in my head


----------



## Planbee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Dreambender_ by Com Truise


----------



## Tabris




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MurrayJ




----------



## Trigo




----------



## dizzyizzy919

"Electric Forest" by I See Stars.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Nazarene_ by The Wake


----------



## musiclover55

*The Birthday Massacre - Happy Birthday*


----------



## rdrr




----------



## HanSolo

how do I embed the video???????


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Noll




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NightAtSydney

Return of the mack - Mark Morrison 

Ah..nostalgic


----------



## Noll




----------



## MeImNot




----------



## MeImNot




----------



## MeImNot

^ 

AFI - I Hope You Suffer


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Anonymous Loner




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pinkfox

Ryan Gosling ~ In The Room Where You Sleep


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Going through Crowded House's stuff on youtube at the moment. Reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Trigo

shelbster18 said:


>


Did I corrupt you?


----------



## steelmyhead

I think this is classified as alternative chillout music.





This is pretty good too.


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## shelbster18

Trigo said:


> Did I corrupt you?


Yes, I think you did.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## tennislover84

The "Dances with Wolves" soundtrack.


----------



## tilo brown eyes

I've never been one to like songs from people who come out of disney programs like wizards of waverly place. I can't stand justin beiber, JLS, jedward, the wanted, one direction and I never normally like miley cyrus' music, but for some reason I absolutely love miley cyrus's "we can't stop" because its noting like what she normally does.
None of that crap about heartbreak, boys and stuff like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Anonymous Loner




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## nullptr




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tabris

I love Dissimulate. Brutal.


----------



## cmed




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Digital Dictator




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Yer Blues

Nice live version.


----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Nefury

ofc


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Noll




----------



## FunkyMonkey

1 of BEST SONGS EVERRR ^_^ :yes


----------



## CharmedOne

FunkyMonkey said:


> 1 of BEST SONGS EVERRR ^_^ :yes


 I love that Train song! It's one of my main ring tones on my phone. I usually alternate between this one and "If I Die Young" by The Band Perry.

The song I'm really digging right now (among a few other ones) is this Rainbow song "Street of Dreams"


----------



## Tabris

Great song and album.


----------



## Derailing

Right now I'm hooked on Flume!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## .95596

From the movie, 'The Virgin Suicides". It has been playing in my head for days now...


----------



## Malek




----------



## shelbster18

shyguy1990 said:


> From the movie, 'The Virgin Suicides". It has been playing in my head for days now...


That's some good stuff. :yes


----------



## Trigo




----------



## laura024




----------



## Consider

Funk.


----------



## Tabris

Trigo said:


>


Great song. Their performance of it in 1989 is outstanding.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Phalene

White foxes by Susanne Sundfør. I love her voice, it sounds totally out of this world. The music is a bit of a mix between Bat for Lashes, Florence and the Machine and some electro.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Fire In The Twilight_ by Wang Chung


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Charmander

Her hair is so awful but yet she looks stunning with it. :/


----------



## nullptr




----------



## Noll




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Noll

i love this song so much.


----------



## CharmedOne

Rostagin said:


>


^That song makes me happy every time I hear it!

This song makes me want dreads every time I hear it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vanilla90

It's an entire album, Burial "Untrue" is an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NJada

This Polish prog/ jazz rock band.

http://seavine.bandcamp.com/track/wiat-ocienie


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This would sound a lot better without the Scroobius Pip parts in my opinion, and I do like him, but I want to hear her singing this with the background music and without his bits because I don't think they work well together.

I do really like her voice though.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## starsonfire




----------



## AussiePea

Well I've had "summertime sadness" in my head for the past few days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## laura024

Colbie Caillat!


----------



## rdrr




----------



## creasy




----------



## probably offline




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

"This Is Gospel" -Panic! At the Disco

I listen to that song probably twenty times a day..


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## miminka




----------



## Lids

Lie To Me - Sara Bareilles


----------



## dburger

Rusholme Ruffians - The Smiths. Having a bit of a Smiths phase right now. Don't know why... I hate Morrissey with a burning passion, but all the Smiths albums are just brilliant.


----------



## dburger

starsonfire said:


>


Damn, she's that big now? I remember seeing her play at some dude's house about 2-3 years ago (w/ Doldrums, who's also brilliant) and I was completely blown away.


----------



## dburger

K now I gotta post this for good measure. It's a relatively old track.


----------



## dburger

Sorry bout that. Still figuring out how to embed stuff. Maybe it'll work this time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## louiselouisa

odyssey - going back to my roots


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lulu b

:heart


----------



## Malek

Whenever I play Nocturne in League of Legends I sometimes listen to Nox Arcana songs like this to get me in the mood...


----------



## shelbster18

This song sounds like it could be on The Fragile. I listened to their song that was supposedly called Running but it wasn't even NIN. Sometimes, Youtube comments come in handy. Too bad. It was an awesome song. I must find the actual artist/band that did the song. It sounded just like something NIN would do.


----------



## dburger




----------



## laura024

I've been really into Ellie Goulding lately.


----------



## steelmyhead

New music tuesday finds!









And something old


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## CordyRae




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## millenniumman75

Anita Baker - Sweet Love


----------



## Consider




----------



## Noll

I LOVE THIS SO MUCH. BEST BAND EVER.


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## HurtsDonut




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Derailing

Britney Spears = my guilty pleasure :b


----------



## estse

This song is absolutely beautiful:


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Under Ice_ by Kate Bush


----------



## girlgirl

therapy=all time low, guts=all time low, forever young=one direction, back for you=one direction, paradise=coldplay, irresistible=one direction, stand up=one direction, best song ever=one direction, heroes=all time low, don't stop believing=journey but prefer the glee cast cover


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## h00dz

:heart:heart


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Aw man I've gone all Western hillbilly again! :lol


----------



## Radical But Legal

Just found out about Death From Above 1979. Really like this song. Makes me pumped up.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## creasy




----------



## AxeDroid




----------



## shelbster18

Derailing said:


> Britney Spears = my guilty pleasure :b


She's a guilty pleasure of mine, too.  Her new song is catchy. :boogie lmao


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne Rock N Roll 



and yum, she s so adorable


----------



## Charmander




----------



## rotten




----------



## fordsoad

I've been on a real Pumpkins binge as of late.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joe

sleepy cat said:


>


Samurai Champloo probably has one of the best soundtracks I've heard.
By the way you only have to copy the bit after v= on youtube

Also,


----------



## CharmedOne

The BEST lyrics! I want this as my ringtone.


----------



## rotten

jJoe said:


> Samurai Champloo probably has one of the best soundtracks I've heard.
> By the way you only have to copy the bit after v= on youtube
> 
> Also,


Yeah, a lot of the songs are pretty relaxing. The anime itself is also very good.

Thanks. I was going to edit my post to fix that the other day but there didn't seem to be a way to edit it.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Stand Back by Stevie Nicks. My mom and I love her.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## WhatBITW

AxeDroid said:


>


Wow, hadn't heard that in years. Thank you sir for bringing it back to my attention.


----------



## foe

I'm such a sucker for country-pop.


----------



## Joe

sleepy cat said:


> Yeah, a lot of the songs are pretty relaxing. The anime itself is also very good.
> 
> Thanks. I was going to edit my post to fix that the other day but there didn't seem to be a way to edit it.


I think you need 50 posts before you can edit .


----------



## Higgins

__
https://soundcloud.com/lone-1%2Flone-airglow-fires

Gives me such an ethereal feeling and it's by far the best song I've heard all year even though a lot of amazing albums were released.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JadedJade

Haven't been able to stop listening to this song for the last couple of days since discovering it:


----------



## Vuldoc

such a dark menacing song, so full of despair...


----------



## CharmedOne

Chopin﻿ - Nocturne in C-Sharp Minor for violin


----------



## MCHB

Stone Sour - Tired


----------



## MCHB

Also both versions of Close My Eyes Forever :boogie

Ozzy & Lita Ford





Device ft Lzzy Hale ( :love2 ) from Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

__
https://soundcloud.com/gidropony%2F12-happy-idiots

I WANNA DANCE WANNA FLY WANNA UNICORN


----------



## shelbster18

Such a beautiful song. :'D


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## inerameia




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Crimson Lotus

Heaven queen carry me away from all pain!


----------



## XnatashaX

Stuck in a Kpop moment

Listening to Evol-we are a bit different


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ultrafreddy

Holy Ghost's new song is pretty good. "Okay"


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Mersault




----------



## Lids




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## justholdon

Joy- Ellie Goulding


----------



## bandgeek1266

Roar by Katy Perry. I'm not sure why, but I really like it!


----------



## Downtheroad

Denial Twist by The White Stripes


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SliceMeNice

this one, obviously.


----------



## SliceMeNice

well that's not very good. how do you post youtube videos on here anyway?


----------



## Xenos

SliceMeNice said:


> well that's not very good. how do you post youtube videos on here anyway?


In every youtube video url there's a unique letter/number string that follows "v=". In the url you posted, it's DzD9CyFtH4o. When you're posting, hit the youtube button, and paste that string - _only_ that string - between the youtube tags. Voila.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This song is just... Beautiful :3


----------



## Wulfgar

This song is stuck in my head atm....I love the tempo changes from 2:51 minutes up til the end of the song...that part has a really black/tech death vibe to it and I like how they basically just take the same riff at 2:51 and speed it up three times until the end of the song.


----------



## SliceMeNice

currently loving this one -


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## laura024




----------



## SliceMeNice

here's my namesake, in case anyone was wondering:b -






*I'm like a cake that wants to be baked
I'm like a pie made for hungry guys
My bodies burning like a flame that's blue
It's time for action baby, cut me in two
S-L-I-C-E slice me nice
S-L-I-C-E slice me nice​*


----------



## AxeDroid




----------



## SliceMeNice

Xenos said:


> In every youtube video url there's a unique letter/number string that follows "v=". In the url you posted, it's DzD9CyFtH4o. When you're posting, hit the youtube button, and paste that string - _only_ that string - between the youtube tags. Voila.


Hi Xenos, sorry for the late response to your post. Somebody else on another thread filled me in but thanks anyway. Now I can bombard you all with my erm 'acquired taste' in music. Mwaaa haa haa ha (evil laugh).:b


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Nice ! Didn't know this version!


yea I heard it on tv a while back, a different version too I think.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm in love with NIN's new album. I want to buy it so badly.


----------



## cmed




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## mcmuffinme

I've been listening to Elliott Smith again, and I am too in love with this song. It's never a good sign when I'm listening to Elliott Smith


----------



## starsonfire




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Perkins

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## cliffclavin

Perkins said:


> No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


That whole album is really good.


----------



## BuriedAlive




----------



## BuriedAlive

how the **** do I edit posts?

This is what I meant to post:


----------



## arm08139914

We Are The In Crowd - Attention


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Vuldoc

Why is it so short? a song this good needs to be at least 10 minutes long


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## laura024




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Vuldoc said:


> Why is it so short? a song this good needs to be at least 10 minutes long


Damn, this song is so good. My ears are having an orgasm. 

----------------------


----------



## marcv2013

My song!  



Subscribe to your fellow SA rapper!


----------



## Derailing




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like genre fusions:






also this again:






They go so well together.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## creasy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

creasy said:


>


Damn, I didn't know they covered that song. Awesome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Vuldoc

Tarja Turunen, hands down best female vocalist around


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

I'll never stop digging this song.


----------



## starsfreak

The Prodigy! :boogie


----------



## rosecolored




----------



## Kenpachi

Nujabes Childs attraction


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## guitarmatt

scooby said:


> I'll never stop digging this song.


Neither will I! the pumpkins are great.

I like this song as well, just stumbled on this baddass live version


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Damiennn




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## guitarmatt

now I'm digging this song..


----------



## scooby

guitarmatt said:


> Neither will I! the pumpkins are great.
> 
> I like this song as well, just stumbled on this baddass live version


You're right, that is a badass version. That was great.

I'm loving this pumpkins song.








guitarmatt said:


> now I'm digging this song..


One of or probably my favourite Muse song.


----------



## WhatBITW

Glad that I stopped listening to Metallica for a long time. It's like I've rediscovered the greatness all over again <3


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

Metallic said:


> I can't seem to get Dr. Feelgood by Motley Crue out of my head.


I LOVE motley crue!!! especially nikki sixx and i like tommy lee too.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

i also am digging dirty mind by the band hyper 



 for some reason i always think of norman reedus when i listen to that song


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SliceMeNice

cosmicslop said:


> good.


Yay! Someone on here actually has good taste in music! If you haven't already, I urge you to get John Foxx and the Maths albums Interplay, The Shape of Things and Evidence.

One of my favourite John Foxx and the Maths tracks - 





at the moment, I'm currently enjoying a bit of Concrete Blonde -


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Damiennn

Only just found out about Lana Del Rey the other day and I'm loving her stuff. This remix is really well done.


----------



## BeautifulRuin

i've been listening to old/new rihanna


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues

One of the few videos I can get to work tonight.

If you pay close attention, at 00:44 of the video, you can see Yoko perform a double slip knot while knitting blindfolded. A bold and daring move, bravo!


----------



## Koichi

I'd always assumed she used the basic half brioche stitch on Instant Karma, but you're right! A bold move indeed.

And is that big Mal Evans up there on stage, looking really comfortable, playing freeform tambourine rhythms?


----------



## rotten




----------



## Amorphiss

sooo good!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## guitarmatt

I used to not be very into Rage Against the Machine, but now I like to listen to them when I'm kind of angry..


----------



## Yer Blues

Koichi said:


> I'd always assumed she used the basic half brioche stitch on Instant Karma, but you're right! A bold move indeed.


I kept an eye out for the half brioche, but never could pick one up. According to John, she will perform that stitch while in a bag. She's very shy.



> And is that big Mal Evans up there on stage, looking really comfortable, playing freeform tambourine rhythms?


Good eye, I do miss his musicianship. Shame that he had to go into sausage sales in Moldavia. His English bangers are a big hit over there.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## laura024




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## Radical But Legal

I freaking love Oddisee, one of the best rap producers out right now.


----------



## Charmeleon

Huge Avenged Sevenfold fan here, really diggin there new album Hail To The King.


----------



## mattmc

For Good duet by John Glosson and Jennifer Nettles

Wish everyone I ever cared about heard this song.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## LolaViola

Nakamarra by Hiatus Kaiyote. This song makes me very happy. I love this band's music.


----------



## Ivy60

"Nothing Compares 2U" by Sinead O'Connor.
I get teary with this song. Really pulls the heart strings.
I'm also really into Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight."


----------



## creasy




----------



## Mustafa




----------



## Cam1




----------



## guitarmatt

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Been listening to this song over and over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over. And over? Not so sure about the last one. But lots of times.


Nooiiceeee

One of the best chili pepper songs and one of the greatest songs ever


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Noll




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This performance O_O:






<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## starsfreak

Played the FIFA 14 demo, can't get it out of my head since


----------



## ourwater




----------



## vaness




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi




----------



## twitchy666

*Rediscovered Black Sabbath*

Never much aware

Now it really makes an impact for classic British blues. Maybe Floyd & Zeppelin have strong roots. SB in particular rings a good solemn plod as a tap on the skull as a reminder to reveal an imperfect theme and it cheers me up


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crimson Lotus

Quite melancholic.


----------



## hawtitch

Definitely Pentatonix's cover of 'Radioactive'. Cannot get enough. Combined with the video, simply put it feels good for the soul. Also <3 Lindsey Stirling. Highly recommend. Although it does have 30+ million views so y'ev probably heard it by now. Still, go listen to it again.


----------



## Yer Blues

On a STP kick right now.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## guitarmatt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

this is the best song ever.


----------



## Koichi




----------



## KelsKels

Listening to a bunch of Krewella remixes. Youtube is definite the best place to find music. I think that's the only place I look anymore.


----------



## miminka

can not get this out of my head


----------



## Noll

all songs on 'Sagan om konungens årsinkomst' by Slagsmålsklubben, just... amazing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## laura024




----------



## Derailing

This song is strangely motivating! Also, Britney Spears is coming for her throne!


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I usually dislike music in Spanish but this song in particular is rather catchy.


----------



## wordpainter12

I Lived - OneRepublic

I'm loving the whole album, really, but this song speaks to me as of late.

"I hope that you don't suffer, but take the pain...yeah with every broken bone I swear I lived."


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## SliceMeNice




----------



## Katiusca

and


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## scooby




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Okairy




----------



## lostfromreality731

Godhead - Closing the Door. It really sums up my life


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlchemyFire

Best concert ever


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## h00dz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Radical But Legal

So good! Both the song and the video.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## guitarmatt

I'm really digging a lot of the songs on Aeroplane Flies High by the Smashing Pumpkins..Some are quite soothing, like this one. Surprisingly a lot of the songs aren't on Youtube and this one is only in low quality.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Elad




----------



## Wirt

my change-up song lately


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Joel




----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

I WILL ALWAYS BE THE SAME ONE
ALWAYS TRY TO BLAME ONE
TIME FOR ME TO GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Josh2323

*Mood rings-the line*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## creasy




----------



## miminka




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## h00dz

Logan X said:


>


This has to be the anthem of SAS. Love this song :lol


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vanilla90




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Radical But Legal

Can't stop listening to this. Have been doing this for 6 days. I need help.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

I'm a big fan of club remixes, for lack of a better phrase which would describe the "clubification" of pop music...they're great driving songs!


----------



## Elad

16 year old kiwi >>>>


----------



## critter




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## rikkie

Team by Lorde


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## JadedJade

Death by White Lies
Really cool song I can relate to about fear.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Fruitcake

Blenheim wat.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Planet earth - Duran Duran


----------



## BuriedAlive

St. James by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## heartofchambers

stay noided


----------



## cafune

I wanna dance with somebody, to this song.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Yer Blues

Oh Joan, quit undressing me with your eyes.


----------



## Anarchy

Mirrors - Justin Timberlake


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kalliber

Lindsey stirling cryztalized


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wulfgar

"Deception" by Battlecross....great band

http://vbox7.com/play:6610f76f1c


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## Claudia87

It was cool hearing this song that I grew up listening to with my Dad on Breaking Bad tonight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## blue2

Claudia87 said:


> It was cool hearing this song that I grew up listening to with my Dad on Breaking Bad tonight


 yeah my dad used to love all the old westerns,so I like these old songs too...


----------



## blue2

here's a song from one off my favourite video games, this version is sung by johnny cash, the game version was marty robbins..the 2 versions are good,i think.....


----------



## Noll

^New Vegas is one of my favorite games ever too. i never get tired of it.

ont:


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## mike91

swim good by frank ocean


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Omfg, this song!


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer

parkway drive - blue and the gray,
the river,
idols and anchors,
romance is dead,
sleepwalker


----------



## Katya92

I can't get My Propeller by Arctic Monkeys out of my head at the moment.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

this thread is so ****ing broken


----------



## karenw

It's only rock n roll but I like it - The stones


----------



## papaSmurf

Liking this quite a bit! Seem to have tapped into an undiscovered vein of Japanese indie bands.


----------



## flarf

papaSmurf said:


> Liking this quite a bit! Seem to have tapped into an undiscovered vein of Japanese indie bands.


hey, this rules. hi papasmurf


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## AceEmoKid

This is like, my theme song.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Noll said:


> [...]


Omg. This is very nice.


----------



## Hilla

Lollollollollol this:






my apologies if someone here understands Japanese


----------



## Noll

AceEmoKid said:


> Omg. This is very nice.


glad someone else likes it. so far my other friends haven't been liking it all that much. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Edge of glory - Lady Gaga


----------



## feels




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Crimson Lotus

Holy beejezus... If it only was a cover of the full version I think I could die in peace with the world.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## papaSmurf

flarf said:


> hey, this rules. hi papasmurf


Hi, hello! I thought it was pretty fun, yep. Melt-Banana and Luminous Orange seem neat as well.


----------



## fishwhistle

Vater -- Soap&Skin


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Amazing cover song, by the gods known as Opeth.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Koichi




----------



## LowCountryTransplant




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## scooby




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Josh2323

Future Islands *balance*





Blouse *into black* 





The New Division *bucharest*


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## hammerfast

"Oh oho eddie , eddie ; 
he was something different ,
but he never knew what,
and I wonder if his father said ,
oh god he's not my son,
oh god he's not my son" XD


----------



## Melmel

Bahamas - Till the morning <3
I like to listen to it while staring blankly at the ceiling


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Noll

digital hardcore + chiptunes = <3


----------



## dreamingescape

Menswear by The 1975!


----------



## Tinydancer20

DANCE BY REBECCA & FIONA!
WONDERFUL SONG





*THIS IS FOR ALL YOU DANCE-TECHNO LOVER ANGELS
*LISTEN, LISTEN I SAY!!!


----------



## Waddupshuga

Atmosphere-"Moving At The Speed Of Life", "Became", "The Woman With The Tattooed Hands", "Trying To Find A Balance".

Metallica-Live **** Binge And Purge circa '91

Savatage-"Back To A Reason"

Billy Joel-"Goodnight My Angel"


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## mcmuffinme

This song slowly builds and builds into something awesome. Gives me chills.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Noll

i am mooooooooooooved from it


----------



## Kalliber

random dubstep songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Zerix

Damn on a good one here...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mousey9

Been listening to this song for a while, I recently decided to google translate the songs name and then found a deeper connection to it 







Zerix said:


> Damn on a good one here...


alike ears indeed! nice find.


----------



## Caligrl




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## karenw

The circus - erasure


----------



## croww

Badfinger - Baby blue


----------



## mSerenity

Miss Movin' On by Fifth Harmony
Falling by Tyler Ward featuring Alex G.


----------



## Matthew987




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Lize4

Sarah Blasko-All I Want


----------



## jubee




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zerix




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## karenw

Build me up buttercup - the foundations


----------



## renegade disaster

iron maiden - purgatory


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Radical But Legal

I just love his flow and voice. So different and unorthodox. Also "if you don't like the way I live my life, why don't you take it?" just sounds so good.


----------



## Pompeii

Zerix said:


> Damn on a good one here...


Love! :heart


----------



## Joel




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## millenniumman75

Good Morning - Mandisa


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Aminah

Chris Martin, chill spot and no second dance, they're really good, I would recommend it


----------



## Pompeii




----------



## shatteredself

Coheed and Cambria - Carol Ann


----------



## LowCountryTransplant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## foe

_Same Love_ by Macklemore and Mary Lambert. I didn't like the song at first because I wasn't feeling Macklemore's flow. He sounds more like a spoken-words rhymer than a rapper. It's a unique style, I kinda like it now.


----------



## Bawsome

Two of the most awesome albums ever


----------



## HD43D

This song is always in my head. The production is insane...


----------



## Barette




----------



## rikkie

It Was A Dark and Stormy Night by Creature Feature or 4x4 by Miley Cyrus. I checked out her new album this morning simply because I was bored, but it's not that bad for what genre she is.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SS616

Hate being sober - Sosa

Soulo Ho3 - Ab-Soul


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Koichi




----------



## renegade disaster

^ nice, thats a favourite of mine by them.


----------



## creasy




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Claudia87

meganmila said:


>


I remember when this song came out a couple years ago - I thought it would get huge then. Good to see it's getting some recognition when I heard it on a commercial the other day


----------



## meganmila

^ So, it's an old song. I heard it from somewhere then that commercial came on and I'm like Ooooo this is catchy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad

*



*


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AlchemyFire

The creepy guy reminds me of Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Anonymous Loner




----------



## Cattreemeow

Crystal Ships- The Doors


----------



## AshleyAnn

I know it's over by The Smiths


----------



## will22




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## cmed




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kalliber

Lindsey stirling crystalized


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## foe

Song of the Year


----------



## Mystery White Boy

"400 Lux" by Lorde.


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo

I have fallen in love with this song so hard. It is classic 80's era Skinny Puppy with modern production. Perfection.


----------



## VelvetAir

Norgaard by the Vaccines is driving me absolutely insane right now. Just can't get it out of my head!


----------



## Zerix




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Claudia87

Huge guilty pleasure song for me right now :b


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lehyunsu

Untrust Us - Crystal Castles


----------



## feels




----------



## Derailing

*dances*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides

Playing along with this on bass guitar = good times


----------



## Mur




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sad clown

Sugar by system of a down.


----------



## scooby

I really like this katy perry song. The beat is sick.


----------



## Esugi78

Back to the fu...errr past


----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kristinleighx

evil eye- franz ferdinand


----------



## Koichi




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

The drums in this song. Incredible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## AK32

Depeche Mode - Soothe my Soul


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Esugi78




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Emma91




----------



## Koichi




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Pike Queen

Right now I'm into Applause - Lady GaGa and Diamonds - Rihanna.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Milkman




----------



## renegade disaster

remind me to listen to this one again around halloween. seems to fit the theme.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## starsfreak

I'm soooo in love with this song! Oasis is simply amazing!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

also this;


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## guitarmatt




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been on a real metal kick again lately, listening to tracks I haven't in ages


----------



## bkl83

Fear of Nothing by Carnival Kids. It has a healing effect on me.


----------



## CWe

Old three 6 mafia song, i don't know the title but its delicious!


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Arg

Zoo Station - U2

Been really getting into their other tracks, not just their hits haha


----------



## Matthew987

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been on a real metal kick again lately, listening to tracks I haven't in ages


good songs here's some more...


----------



## goblinwolf




----------



## Pike Queen

Diamonds by Rihanna. I just can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Pike Queen

Work B**ch - Britney Spears.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

All the acoustic solos from my favorite opeth album.
Just recently started playing acoustic and I'm getting obsessed with it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kalliber

Beyonce halo


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## chowfunfan

Cough Syrup by Young the Giant. I ::think:: it's a song about suicide, and it just makes me sad whenever I listen to it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A lot of Uriah Heep and the new Katy Perry album.


----------



## Kalliber

Still halo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## hickorysmoked

‎


----------



## lostfromreality731

Definently Bleed by Godhead


----------



## Sloqx

I don't know how to link videos

New Order - Ceremony


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Elad




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Fell in love with this song all over again :3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mcmuffinme

My taste in music can be slightly masochistic.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain




----------



## Kalliber

The radio


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain




----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

cant beat a bit of house......


----------



## euphoria04

mcmuffinme said:


> My taste in music can be slightly masochistic.


Really like this, thanks for sharing. will check out more by her


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Heartbreaker




----------



## jasiony

I'm really loving this atm :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## shelbster18

Wow. *__*


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kalliber

The one that got away lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Crimson Lotus

My former girlfriend/best friend really liked Sailor Moon ever since she was a little girl... This song always reminds me of her.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## error404

House of Cards by Radiohead. Would link to Youtube, but cbf to figure that out. Dammit, Radiohead.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## uffie

I really like this lately.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## angrychair




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## inerameia

Something in the Way by Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## uffie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cmed

Going to buy this song now k bai


----------



## Pike Queen

Hot As Ice - Britney Spears.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Buerhle

Don't forget Me - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fruitcake

Can't stop dancing to this.


----------



## feels




----------



## scooby

Fruitcake said:


> Can't stop dancing to this.


Have you heard this?


----------



## Buerhle

The Smiths, a few of their songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cyanide444

Been liking this song for a while actually


----------



## kittyxbabe

Devil in a midnight mass/Devil on my shoulder by billy talent

Both are amazing


----------



## feels

_We wanna celebrate you in the back of my car
She wants to celebrate me in the back of her car_


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thebadshepard

where is my mind, pixies

edit the sad parts, modest mouse


----------



## Koichi




----------



## TheSeeker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## sliplikespace

Not something I'd listen to usually but this song/album seriously makes me feel okay, even good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheSeeker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TryingMara

Let Her Go -Passenger


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pike Queen

Fighter - Christina Aguilera.


----------



## TheSeeker

Most epic song ever written.


----------



## creasy




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi

Grooovy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## creasy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Greenleaf62




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Martimnp

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?
anf
Fitz and the Tantrums - Out of My League


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## LolaViola

Mobius Streak by Hiatus Kaiyote. I LOVE this band.


----------



## ClearRaindrop

Life in color - One Republic


----------



## tennislover84




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Glad they finally came out with something new. \(^_^)/


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## BuzzAldrin

Idec
I love The Way I Tend To Be by Frank Turner

and.. 
Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus :sus


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Lorde - Royals


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## tennislover84

:clap

This song is sooo catchy. I just want to get up there with them and start dancing. Also, who needs bras anyway.

It's just so sad that Bernie Nolan died so young.


----------



## Yer Blues

Many songs on this recording. I particularly like the banjo song starting at 3:38....






Banjos, banjos, all the time!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Yes! :nw Love it. So many songs I want to marry. I'm a music *****. :whip Gosh, I'm so weird.


----------



## Dan the man

Stand My Ground by Tom Petty. Such a great song I hadn't heard in years. Empowering when dealing with other people.

"You can stand me up by the gates of hell but I won't back down"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Kalliber

Mcr MAMA


----------



## michaelgroves

Fairytale Of New York Really in the christmas spirit this year


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## karenw

Say it right - Nelly Furtado


----------



## estse

renegade disaster said:


> [YOUTUBExxx/YOUTUBE]


I prefer Prurient, but Vatican Shadow is good.

I love a current album, sampled below.


----------



## renegade disaster

estse said:


> I prefer Prurient, but Vatican Shadow is good.
> 
> I love a current album, sampled below.


nice track.
I haven't listened to too much prurient, I should get around to that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Cheesy, but awesome :


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Koichi




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

karenw said:


> Little red corvette - Prince


Nice


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Destabilise

right now too much rain by paul mccartney i was creeping on posts on this thread and this is a good song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

My favorite Opeth song of all time. Always gives me the chills. It's my goal to play it flawlessly.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## karenw

All together now - the farm


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## tennislover84

lol


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zack




----------



## Zack

Lovely hair and eyes -->


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Omg, I think I'm gonna have this song on repeat for the rest of the day! <3


----------



## Matthew987




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tennislover84

karenw said:


> Attention to me - the nolans (cheesy I know)


Another Nolans fan! Yes!  I knew they were out there somewhere.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Twerkynerples

I'M JUST A LOVE MACHINE, AND I WON'T WORK FOR NOBODY BUT YOU! 
A huggy gropey thing, nanana nanana nanana nana. 

I think I buggered up the lyrics, but you get the picture.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Great song, first one that came to my head when I saw the title of this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 141079

It's a czech song tho but prolly the best rap song I've ever heard, even my english speaking friends like it


----------



## cmed




----------



## Eel Life

I recently started listening to Iron Maiden again, and I've had this song stuck in my head for days now...


----------



## Mcquiz

Great stuff this.


----------



## cat001

I don't even like this song but i'm really enjoying this cover


----------



## AshleyAnn

tennislover84 said:


> lol


Nice haha Wham's Music videos always crack me up... and those dance moves! XD


----------



## thesuperinvader

this so much


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Remastered song from way back when PL was badass.


----------



## bottleofblues

I really love that song by Billy Joel, 'Uptown Girl', its one of those songs i just play over and over again so addictive. I love good old classic Pop songs like that.


----------



## karenw

Counting stars - one republic


----------



## scintilla




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Josh2323

I'm digging this performance from *DIIV*

*



*


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Bluestar29




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Euripides

*Ooooooh hoooooooooo*


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## DarrellLicht

Pretty much dig the whole album.

RIP Dee Dee


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid

So many magical memories. <3


----------



## DarrellLicht

bobbing my head as we speak..


----------



## housebunny




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## housebunny




----------



## Derailing

I'm digging pretty much the entire ARTPOP album :boogie


----------



## ourwater




----------



## mcmuffinme




----------



## karenw

Somewhere only we know - Keane


----------



## KangalLover

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBH97ma9YiI‎


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

O_O


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Elad




----------



## feels

I just can't get over how good these guys are.


----------



## karenw

Break Even - The Script


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

the drums *i need fun in my life*

*



*


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## AceEmoKid

:heart


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Tinydancer20

I like am digging a lot of songs, man 
Groovy


----------



## karenw

Message to Rudy - The Specials


----------



## tennislover84

:boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Tabris

^Nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Jaxosix

Heard it on the advert a few days ago and just liked it since.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## karenw

Fade to grey - visage


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really really wish these guys would tour the US again. My friend got to see them on their Heritage tour in May and I missed out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## c222

WE cant stop - miley cyrus


----------



## Tabris




----------



## scintilla




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Say what you will of Dokken, I ****ing love the guitar playing of George Lynch


----------



## Ciaran




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Not usually into they're stuff but this song is good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Evo




----------



## karenw

lean on me - Red box
close to me - The cure
is this love - Alison moyet


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Idontgetit

Gym song


----------



## midnightson




----------



## MermaidHair




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MermaidHair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood

Okay, let's try this again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

beautiful war - kings of leon
raise your hands - reef


----------



## Esugi78

Full album (although it's slightly different from the tape version that I used to have for some reason...)!





 Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## karenw

I wouldn't believe your radio - Stereophonics
Bat out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Parsnip

It's a cover, but I'm loving it all the same.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## TheSeeker

*Like OMG! Like barf me out! Gag me with a spoon!*


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## christacat




----------



## Destabilise

mac demarco - cooking up something good


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## error404

The Raven That Refused To Sing - Steven Wilson


----------



## Steve French




----------



## Mlochail

AWWW YEA


----------



## fairy12

Return of the Mack by Mark Morrison

Nobody by Keith Sweat


----------



## Ricardomg93




----------



## realitysucks

Lover by Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Kyle6983

This song just makes me happy. Brings back good memories!!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Joel




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mcmuffinme

//they'll clap when you die
they'll love you when you're dead
and they'll understand
and you'll be forgiven then//﻿


----------



## inerameia

Tell Slater Not To Wash His Dick


----------



## Kalliber

Katy perry unconditionally


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## uffie




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## FelineFatale

^ The recent passing of Lou Reed and the constant tv ads for PS4 turned me onto this song and I can't stop listening to.

Also can't get enough of the recently leaked Lana Del Rey new songs, primarily "JFK", "Hollywood", and "Forever Angels". I won't linked them, though, since they were leaked. :um


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Monkey D Luffy

The Smiths - Asleep


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## feels

:mushy


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Jaxosix




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

lol...Dat album cover.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uffie

really digging this


----------



## Kplostandsad

Katy Perry - This Moment <3


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## buklti




----------



## Double Entendre




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jaxosix




----------



## Elad




----------



## the collector




----------



## Der Ubermensch




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Lodestar

... hence the name.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hammerfast

Kumbaya , RIP


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## midnightson




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Elad




----------



## karenw

Jumping Jack Flash - The Stones


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tennislover84

Yay! :lol I'm only digging it in an ironic way though, I promise (no, really...)

And she can still do five more songs, carrying on the same theme.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## midnightson




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Logston




----------



## typemismatch




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What song are you really digging right now??*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Haunty

A nice driving song :clap


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Haunty said:


> A nice driving song :clap


Nice! I really like Kavinsky. I've always liked driving to this song, heh.


----------



## Haunty

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Nice! I really like Kavinsky. I've always liked driving to this song, heh.


That's a good one :yes Can't go wrong with heavy metal, Turbo Lover is one of my all time favorite driving songs


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Haunty said:


> That's a good one :yes Can't go wrong with heavy metal, Turbo Lover is one of my all time favorite driving songs


Hell yeah! Turbo Lover is another great driving track. "Ram it Down" is another track that makes me wanna gun it, heh.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## midnightson




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Thedood




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## dkarazhov

*Keni Burke - Risin' To The Top*


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Paramecium

I'm responsible for the addiction you're going to get.


----------



## AppleBananaCitron




----------



## AppleBananaCitron

Don't know what happened to my post, but it was 



.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dee Dee Bridgewater - Meanwhile


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## notna

Ludovico Einaudi - Dietro Casa


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lutzmann

Can it get any better?


----------



## Lutzmann

Lutzmann said:


> Can it get any better?


wrong link, same song though, bit different version


----------



## Xenos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ourwater




----------



## musiclover442

Lithium by Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Juelz Santana ft Lil Wayne-Black Republican-


----------



## 2pac




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Xenos




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## karenw

Brass in Pocket - The Pretenders


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mcmuffinme

Not usually my style of music, but that's what Pitchfork does to you. It broadens your musical appreciation. Thank you Pitchfork


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mattiemoocow

Gabrielle Aplin has really been calming for me lately as my anxiety has heightened
Makes me feel so much more positive about things
Current favorite song of hers


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Josh2323

*neon indian** Suns Irrupt*

*



*


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I'm really digging the new solo shred project my friend, Tony, is working on.
http://tonyleeproffer.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

New song with Juicy J - Sh!t Remix


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## bracelets91




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

**** yes.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

I absolutely love this video


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## scooby




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Clappers by Wale.


----------



## mattmc

Sara Bareilles "Gravity"

Something always brings me back to you
It never takes too long...


----------



## Charmander




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Raphael200

Suicidal note by kyle scratt


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## weiwuwei




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Euripides




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SummerRae

*Skinny love by Bon Iver ---- The cover is by ED SHEERAN!!!*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hermiter

Banana phone


----------



## momentsunset

So much


----------



## MuckyMuck

So so soothing...


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## AceEmoKid

The entire album is like one giant, epic, beautiful song to me. Probably one of the best albums I've ever heard. Play this at my cremation ceremony.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Crimson Lotus

Catchy.


----------



## karenw

Hymn to her - The Pretenders


----------



## TryingMara

Her Mercy - Glen Hansard


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

<3 Sooo amazing.


----------



## Thedood

shelbster18 said:


> <3 Sooo amazing.


^ This was awesome! I came in here with the intent of posting a NIN song off the new album and saw this. Very good stuff!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Altered Course




----------



## scooby




----------



## Zyriel

This Ending - Dead Harvest


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Again :b


----------



## Matthew987

Love the solo on this song!


----------



## Euripides




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Thedood said:


> ^ This was awesome! I came in here with the intent of posting a NIN song off the new album and saw this. Very good stuff!


Trent Reznor is a musical genius. :yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Not really my style, but I like this tune.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Just discovered them yesterday. Progressive Metal band from Norway.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Master P - Smoking Weed in my Cadillac.


----------



## Thedood

shelbster18 said:


> Trent Reznor is a musical genius. :yes


yup! one of my idols when it comes to music!


----------



## Euripides

shelbster18 said:


> Trent Reznor is a musical genius. :yes





Thedood said:


> yup! one of my idols when it comes to music!


His track with Dave Grohl and Hommie on bass for Sound City (meh) was one of my favourites. BRMC's track was the best by far though.


----------



## JayDivision

Just found out about Vangelis and so far this is one my favorite songs by him


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## rikkie

Sunrise by Childish Gambino


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kalliber

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18

Thedood said:


> yup! one of my idols when it comes to music!


I've listened to just about everything he's done and he doesn't disappoint at all. 



Euripides said:


> His track with Dave Grohl and Hommie on bass for Sound City (meh) was one of my favourites. BRMC's track was the best by far though.


Oh, wow. That's a lovely song there. ^_^

-------------------------------


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Amandus

"Twisted" by Adrian Von Ziegler.


----------



## karenw

Stuck in the moment - U2


----------



## buklti




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Ckg2011

Lady Sovereign - Public Warning.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## scintilla




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JH1983




----------



## evenherosdie




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc

I really love this song. if my ankle didn't hurt i might be waltzing in my room all day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad

(whole album)


----------



## cat001




----------



## rockpink




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

What a badass song. :3 The music video is cool, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## inerameia

The world is yours - Nas


----------



## Steve French




----------



## inerameia

Dan: A Stutter - Olafur Arnalds


----------



## tennislover84

RIP Phil Everly. 

Yesterday, I was watching the news with my parents, and suddenly a black-and-white clip of the Everly Brothers shot onto the screen. I just shouted "Noooooo!!!" at the TV, because I knew one of them must have died.

I really love this song.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## sprinter

Been looking for good covers of this song can't find many but she sings it good...


----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LDS




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Charmander




----------



## TenYears




----------



## the collector

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl2D7J_FL_U


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## iamnotimportant

Mist by Protest the Hero

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## wiseman




----------



## Elad




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## renegade disaster

i'm diggin' these at the moment, in no particular order;





















and also "taken down" by from the same 2013 lp/ep "shields B-sides" by grizzly bear.


----------



## Derailing

Dilweedle said:


>


The epic badassary of that song is just......my poor cochlea wasn't prepared to handle


----------



## midnightson




----------



## One Man Band

Such an underrated gem.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## konqz

It's the live version (when I search YouTube, I try to go for the live performances for whatever reason).


----------



## konqz

konqz said:


> It's the live version (when I search YouTube, I try to go for the live performances for whatever reason).


In case the above does't work (which it doesn't on my computer)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ltrain




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## TenYears




----------



## LDS

This has been one of my favorites for the past few months:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

In a Gary Moore mood right now, really digging this track.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

http://picosong.com/kHPY/

i cant sleep <3


----------



## Jehutyin1080p

This, right here. :yes


----------



## Jehutyin1080p

Whoops, haha. Looks like that didn't work. Here's the link anyway:


----------



## TenYears

*The Raven That Refused to Sing*



Jehutyin1080p said:


> Whoops, haha. Looks like that didn't work. Here's the link anyway:


Oh my God man, this is the saddest f***ing song....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Love this song!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## TenYears




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Been liking this cover of Dokken's "Unchain the Night"


----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Str

Outcry, by Dream Theater




I don't like the refrain much, but the instrumental solos are *insane*.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Str

TenYears said:


> Oh my God man, this is the saddest f***ing song....


Holy ****, I first read your comment and I thought about "The raven that refused to sing" and how that was the only song that ever made me cry. I was REALLY suprised when I clicked the link in your quote to see what song it was.


----------



## Pompeii

Paper Samurai said:


>


Great choice! 

My favourite song (and video) of the moment:


----------



## Jehutyin1080p

Str said:


> Holy ****, I first read your comment and I thought about "The raven that refused to sing" and how that was the only song that ever made me cry. I was REALLY suprised when I clicked the link in your quote to see what song it was.


Hahaha, same here man. It's also the only song to consistently make me cry any time I listen to it. :')


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Paper Samurai

Pompeii said:


> Great choice!


You have an official song :-o

I'm mad jelly !


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## AceEmoKid

I wish Blacksquares/Eat Babies/Cat Milly could produce enough music to fill my entire ipod. I just keep finding more and more of her amazing music buried deep in Youtube, Tumblr, Bandcamp....Can't stop listening. Her style is addicting and fits that strange feeling I find myself constantly in, reeling, spinning, trying to make sense of things, visceral.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Zoning out to another cover done by Candlemass


----------



## ltrain




----------



## dontwaitupforme

__
https://soundcloud.com/reyandkjavik%2Fpodcast-01-14


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## scintilla




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Mur

Wu-Tang is for the children


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## lmao




----------



## RelinquishedHell

It moves.


----------



## LDS

Makes me dance


----------



## MrKappa




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Wirt




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## SeraphSoul

YESS~!!! ^^


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

In the mood for more thrash lol.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## MrKappa

Who was the biggest Anti-Social PD from the Nineties? I think so...


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Checking out Satan's new album 'Life Sentence' and loving it. Currently listening to "Testimony".


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Freyja




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## drNYster

How do you guys get it to be a vid instead of a link? I feel so noob. 0.0


----------



## The Islander

drNYster said:


> How do you guys get it to be a vid instead of a link? I feel so noob. 0.0


 I had this problem at first too. Click on the icon that says "Wrap


----------



## One Man Band




----------



## TenYears




----------



## thelonelysound




----------



## ourwater




----------



## drNYster

The Islander said:


> I had this problem at first too. Click on the icon that says "Wrap


thanks man, i felt so dumb. LOL.


----------



## drNYster




----------



## Ericsentropy

"More songs for Margaret" by: cotton jones 
"How to disappear completely" by: Radiohead


----------



## rikkie

Can't Take It Back by Lissie and Battlecry by Angel Haze


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## drNYster




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Auld Crabbit




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I really love this album. Right now I'm digging the opening track "Sound the Alarm".


----------



## Euripides




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crimson Lotus

I miss the old Nightwish, such an unique style.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Really digging the opening track off of this album.


----------



## Vuldoc

listening on repeat it's that good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

I Knew You Were Trouble. This version especially. Man, it's hard to sing along with, though. Good breath support practice, but wow my chest hurts now.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dan the metalhead




----------



## ZMBxPrincess

"Rest of my life" by Ludacris, playing it on repeat tonight.


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm digging Züri West in general but this is a good song from them.


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa

^Nice one






But in truth this is the song I was really digging.


----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Pauly B

Pursuit of happiness - Both Kid cudi and Steve aoki versions


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## fineline




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mcmuffinme

Elliott Smith has so much posthumous work floating around youtube. As usual, it's superb.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## Vuldoc

I want to marry her


----------



## Elad




----------



## Lish3rs

Loser Like Me~Glee

Don't ask! ((I don't even watch Glee D)


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## One Man Band




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Currently listening to the Fates Warning album 'Night on Bröcken' and really digging the track "Soldier Boy".


----------



## FUBAR

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## Charmander




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really love this song. It was on the radio when I met my first GF for the very first time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Scarface-G-Code" . Love the beat.


----------



## aquilla

not exactly a "song", but an quite awesome thing anyways.Just in the right mood for it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Charmander




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

only really like it for the strong nostalgia, same with madonna songs.


----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## EvieMay

Zombie by The Cranberries


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur

Quite possibly one of the best video game stage soundtracks, EVER.


----------



## shelbster18

:'3


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> :'3


hey, you listen to this..?, cause i find it beautiful but depressing...:afr


----------



## Marakunda

Love this song. So atmospheric, and so dark.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

blue2 said:


> hey, you listen to this..?, cause i find it beautiful but depressing...:afr


Yes. :3 It's a really lovely song. ^_^


----------



## intheshadows

Pink Floyd - Time. 

The Lyrics are my life story..


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> Yes. :3 It's a really lovely song. ^_^


ok.........

i was kinda digging this recently.....i like country music sometime's...probably not everyone's cup of tea....


----------



## thewall




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Xenos




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Elad




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

Such weird lyrics. xD


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## shelbster18

So beautiful. Love the last two minutes of this. O_O


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Cronos

Heard this on an episode of "How I Met Your Mother" a couple weeks ago.


----------



## aquilla

feeling sentimental as hell so ----


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Euripides

Oh hi. Just plugging my friend's new single & music video with her band. Produced by Chris Urbanowicz (ex-Editors).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RonHasAnxiety

Daft Punk - Face to Face

Just started listening to them. Yeah, I'm late to the game with music as usual.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Citrine

Hehe sorry hipster alert :b.


----------



## Ladysoul

Drake: Started from the bottom woot woot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Roadkill1337




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides

Ah, to have black coffee in a dimly lit room on the top floor of a strange hotel (run by Tim Roth) in the company of Nick Cave, David Lynch and Tom Waits with this song in the background. Man, I'll have to write this on a note and keep it in my breast pocket for when that eternal reaper comes rolling around wondering what the hell he should do with me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Listening to a lot of Industrial/Aggrotech type stuff today:






and by today I really mean yesterday as it is now 2am.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Elad




----------



## Elad

double post just because chris isaak is/was handsome as hell with the voice of an angel. i'm admirin'


----------



## Matthew987




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla




----------



## TicklemeRingo

^Nice!

Right I'm loving this: Bruce Springsteen doing a beautiful cover of Suicide's Dream Baby Dream






Seeing the Boss next week 8). Cant wait!


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur

r.i.p J Dilla


----------



## the collector




----------



## Consider

passion pit - sleepyhead


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## buklti




----------



## Toad Licker

This is a very cute song, well worth a listen if you like that sort of thing!


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## Elad




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## aquilla




----------



## CharmedOne

Jason Derulo's Talk Dirty because of that Eastern Indian/Middle Eastern saxophone riff in the chorus.


----------



## Christof

TINIE TEMPAH, lover not a fighter (feat, Labrinth)... cannot stop repeating it


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fight2finish

the original


----------



## Asdf*456

Un Sospiro, Franz Liszt.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Zedd, Clarity is amazing


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## papaSmurf

Oh no music crush.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## drNYster




----------



## ASB20




----------



## elitebutterfly




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## drNYster




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Marakunda

So good. :heart


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sorry about the quality but for some reason this one's hard to find...


----------



## Shizuma

"Rock me knock me" by Frida Selander


----------



## TopDawgENT

Schoolboy Q - Break Da Bank (prod by Alchemist)






Really can't wait for this album to drop.

At least got Cilvia Demo to keep me till then.


----------



## Nina777

Sia-Elastic Heart ft. The Weekend + Diplo


----------



## TopDawgENT

was my post deleted?


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I used to not really like this song, now I can't stop listening to it :sus


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector

"Like I Care" by Helmet


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Crimson Lotus

This should be the anthem of my life.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Elad




----------



## Anonymous Loner




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TopDawgENT




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Esugi78




----------



## czersalad19

Gaia - Tuvan






Gaia is Armin van Buuren


----------



## Higgins




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## drNYster




----------



## bottleofblues

Heads will roll by yeah yeah yeahs, such a catchy tune


----------



## Elad

:mushy


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kjwkjw

This 2 swedish songs:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ltrain

aquilla said:


>


Great song


----------



## spitfire444




----------



## MCHB




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Death Cab for Cutie cover:


----------



## Minkiro

Crushing hard :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Shizuma

Your life your call by Junip


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## the collector

giving the toxicity album by system of a down a good listen...really liking it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Elad




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tokztero

Local Artists at work.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Dem dance moves. ^_^ So cute. I like the last thirty seconds of the song. Would be awesome if they made that into an actual song. O_O


----------



## miminka




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Consider

deadmau5 - somewhere up here

so chilled 
#linksaremainstream


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tennislover84




----------



## Marakunda

Gives me SUCH good vibes. Amazing!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## londonguy202

Rascal Flatts - Rewind









JAY Z ft Justin Timberlake - Holy Grail 
Always on my ipod. JayZ and JT









Bastille - Pompeii 









OneRepublic - Counting Stars


----------



## londonguy202

Love Imagine Dragons song Demons









Timbr by Pitbull and Kesha is just fun and get my dancing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ARiverDuck

The Naming of Things - by Andrew Bird


----------



## Euripides




----------



## ourwater




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

I am really digging the song "Illuminated" by Hurts


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Woodoow

Yep that may be commercial and not my usual taste, but I listen to this a lot these days.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Maiq

Kinda sounds like early Sabbath


----------



## shelbster18

I'm in love with this live performance. One of their best. <3


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fledgling

<3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## blue2

lovin chubby checker's dancing....:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Citrine




----------



## rikkie

Cool Kids by Echosmith


----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Krewella, Come and Get It.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## aquilla

And basically the whole album.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I have been singing this song in my head non-stop for the last 2 days.


----------



## cmed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## scorch428




----------



## herk




----------



## Citrine




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## midnightson




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Thedood

No lyrics, no words.. but tons of feels.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Mur




----------



## Marakunda

This song is just beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ineko




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Awkwardd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KaitlynRose




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## AceEmoKid

I must have listened to this song at least twenty times since I first heard it a couple weeks ago. A few times I literally had it playing on loop. I'm listening to it for the third time in a row for tonight. I don't think I've ever done this for a song before (probably a good choice not to...it would spoil my favorite music). Hopefully I won't get so exhausted hearing it that I end up disliking it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fangs

Really enjoying this instrumental


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

_Whatever you say it's alright
Whatever you do it's all good
Whatever you say it's alright 
Silence is not the way 
We need to talk about it 
If heaven is on the way 
We'll wrap the world around it
If heaven is on the way...
I'm a stranger in this town _


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## shortcake

Actually right now it is just anything by Die Antwoord :V


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rikkie

Spaceman by The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Wulfgar




----------



## anxious87




----------



## ashleynoelle87

Cannonball by Lea Michele


----------



## ourwater




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector

Kiss by KoЯn


----------



## the collector

Kiss by KoЯn.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MuckyMuck

HBO shows always have great intros but the one for True Detective is simply mesmerizing because of this wonderful song:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AceEmoKid

I almost forgot this isn't Mindless Self Indulgence. XD


----------



## PaTrYcK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I am really digging Arctic Monkeys new album. ALL of the songs on there are fantastic, i cant pick a fave.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tibble




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Great southern rock!


----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Persephone The Dread

90's rock phase again:











minus the Counting Crows again this time.


----------



## enzo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mardymoo

Natalia Kills - Devils Don't Fly






I've listened to her other stuff after hearing this and it was kinda meh but this is amazing!


----------



## mardymoo

Persephone The Dread said:


> 90's rock phase again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus the Counting Crows again this time.


Suede - yes! I've been listening to them a lot lately.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Cynical Furry




----------



## Vanderfee

Not gonna lie, I recently heard this song a few days ago and I loved it right away!


----------



## The Cynical Furry

Sorry, I was meant to post this song -_-:


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is a local band that I saw play at a bar the other night. So far I'm loving them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostAndFoun D

I had parts of this song written on my trapper keeper in high school. Who knows why. I did way too many drugs back then.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JeruHendrix

I don't normally like southern type rap (cept outcast and ****), but this **** is ill. excellent flow and production values.


----------



## ltrain

Love this video!


----------



## AceEmoKid

and






The latter remix is just so delicious.


----------



## fight2finish

*Honesty by Billy Joel*


----------



## Citrine

^I replayed that twice :b


----------



## mr hoang

Tiesto- red lights , just awesome, makes you want to escape reality


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## mr hoang

Yer Blues said:


>


Muse is awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ineverwipe

Trizz, Chuwee - By My Lonesome


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## kjwkjw

one word: awesome


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

mr hoang said:


> Muse is awesome!


Yep. I do prefer their older stuff.


----------



## Higgins




----------



## The Cynical Furry

Why is it that the videos I've posted show as a mass of HTML?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

There's a place for us, Joe. Hang with me, Joe. Hang with me, Joe.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## shelbster18

Can't believe I'm listening to Marilyn Manson again. xD Haven't listened to him in years. So nostalgic listening to this song.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TryingMara




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smithy123

I keep listening to Dead Can Dance lately. Black Sun is one of their best.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DarrellLicht

Sorry, I think this sounds better than the original version..


----------



## hybridmoments

Beautiful-HIM


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TenYears




----------



## fight2finish

Citrine said:


> ^I replayed that twice :b


:yes I tend to do that too. I really liked your song too, it has a cool build too it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Cynical Furry

shelbster18 said:


> Can't believe I'm listening to Marilyn Manson again. xD Haven't listened to him in years. So nostalgic listening to this song.


Great band, their most recent album was also pretty up to par with their older stuff:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Awwww yeeeeeah. I'm excited for The Horrors' new stuff. :boogieFinally.


----------



## sensitiveguy




----------



## Mur




----------



## CubeGlow




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Tibble

Eyes hiding in the hall
Hanging on the wall
Through this broken window
Feeling the cold distance of the moon
In this empty room
Now there's nothing left behind
And it's all because of you





Best band ever


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CharmedOne

Muse - Unintended

I'm really digging the melting video, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jamery

Same as before - 77 Jefferson


----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04

and


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc

Never realized Jimmy eat world played this song.


----------



## Ckg2011

*BABYMETAL Gimme Chocolate​*


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Herisson

Don't think twice, it's alright, Bob Dylan
^^


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Oh my goodness. I've heard of this band but never came around to listening to them and the chorus to The Widow sounds familiar.  I must have heard it years ago but can't quite spot when or where I heard it. Amazing ****. =]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011

*BABYMETAL Headbanger​*


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Omg, new Linkin Park song! This ****ing rocks!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lad




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Bert Reynolds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kjwkjw

very catchy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

Still one of my favorite songs in the entire fandom, criminally under-viewed but raw with emotion.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## aquilla

This is not exactly what I listen to most of the time, but daaaamn, I've been pressing replay again and again, and again, and again.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## c224

It helps that she's totally gorgeous *swoons*

(wait is the video showing?I can't see it..dam..oh well)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GroupTherapy

All of Me by John Legend. Too bad I have no to think of to this song


----------



## imabean

gigolo by the crash 8)


----------



## AceEmoKid

oh. this is ****ing rad.


----------



## Mittens76

OH YEAH!


----------



## iamshannonleigh




----------



## questionoftime

I always have love for DM... this is on repeat right now:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Kml5111

Eargasm!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## anxiousmofo

Toad Licker said:


>


Loved it :yes. Btw how to embed a video into comment section?


----------



## Toad Licker

^There is a sticky thread explaining how to embed youtube videos in this Entertainment forum at the top of the page.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anxiousmofo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## abuser

We Want the Airwaves by Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed

throwback saturday


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anxiousmofo

"If you keep building these walls, brick by brick tower so tall,
Soon I wont see u at all..
I know who you were from the start, but now I dont know who you are,
Soon will be nothing at all..."


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed

Had no idea they came out with a new album. Some fan I am. Loving the new sound though.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## atticlights




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Ghossts

Everyone needs a little Trentemøller in their lives 











AND Lorn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Great Nirvana cover.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## louiselouisa

Rhye - One of Those Summer Days

It's vaguely similar to another song I can't remember


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker

Fiona Apple Cover.


----------



## the collector

Counting on me - KoЯn


----------



## AceEmoKid

and


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wulfgar




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## the collector

Long progression - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wulfgar

More from the godfathers of melodic death metal


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## imabean




----------



## TwistedLogic




----------



## TwistedLogic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04

mmmm I'm feeling a Lost rewatch in my near future


----------



## cmed




----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

And the video. Warning to epileptics and internet meme h8rs.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'm in love :heart

Unfortunately, YouTube only has weird lyric videos for this song right now


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

It's been stuck in my head for awhile now. I love this song though...makes me smile lol.


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## imabean

_You're too busy on the go to notice, Mr. Tokyo_

**** this song it's stuck in my head :| <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## millenniumman75

Fifth Dimension - One Less Bell to Answer


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Tumbling Destiny

never had any interest in Foster the People before (even Pumped Up Kicks) but I actually really love this song so much. there's something about the gentle guitar at the beginning and how the song builds in intensity...

_nevermind what you're looking for
you'll always find what you're looking for
sometimes it's blinding in the race
i'll be here smiling when i see your face..._


----------



## tarkz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BillDauterive

Mean Street by Van Halen


----------



## Zeratul




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

you at the club every weekend ***** get a life


----------



## feels




----------



## anxiousmofo

It was recently proven that sad people have better taste in music. 

Using this message I would like to thank you depressed people for great music suggestions.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## baseballdude

So much nostalgia, longing, and heartache in this brilliant 2 1/2 minutes of music. My theme song of these last few months. Makes me think of that one girl that got away due to my passive, awkward personality. :|


----------



## Perkins

Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## Painful

Yuna - Lullabies (Adventure Club Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Jimbob94

Never gets old. Travis Meeks is the man


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid

Nostalgic, serene, and nearly magical.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sgt Pepper




----------



## euphoria04

(video puts a smile on my face, however briefly)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## ourwater




----------



## miminka




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

meow~


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gelisa




----------



## universitystudent




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## millenniumman75

Pharell Williams - Happeeee-eeeeeeee-eeeeeeee-eeeeee 

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## WaffleMaster

Intervals - Siren Sound


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## hickorysmoked




----------



## cuppy

"I Dreamed A Dream"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JeruHendrix

I really need to buy this album. This track has been one of my favorites for a long time.
The delivery at some parts of it keeps you guessing. Like when he says "If you know the deal than you gots to keep it real... far away." "Talking bout you getting laid... off, then you best to get a ****in' job."

This whole album is on par with Funcrusher + by Company Flow for me (Breeze Brewin from Juggknots even had a feat. that he killed on The Fire In Which You Burn Slow). Weird, old school production with amazing lyricism and delivery. Those are 2 albums I've listened to countless times and still can't fully grasp every little nuance in them. Highly recommended to the open minded hip hop fan.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelClare

JeruHendrix said:


> I really need to buy this album. This track has been one of my favorites for a long time.
> The delivery at some parts of it keeps you guessing. Like when he says "If you know the deal than you gots to keep it real... far away." "Talking bout you getting laid... off, then you best to get a ****in' job."
> 
> This whole album is on par with Funcrusher + by Company Flow for me (Breeze Brewin from Juggknots even had a feat. that he killed on The Fire In Which You Burn Slow). Weird, old school production with amazing lyricism and delivery. Those are 2 albums I've listened to countless times and still can't fully grasp every little nuance in them. Highly recommended to the open minded hip hop fan.


Thanks for this.


----------



## feels




----------



## Caramelito




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JeruHendrix

AngelClare said:


> Thanks for this.


 I love spreading awesome music. np, thanks for listening to my recommendation.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kml5111




----------



## Kml5111




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## Spindrift

It's unnatural and frightening how good Les Claypool is at slappin' da bass.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Lately, I've been listening to nothing but dark, moody folk-ish songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker

^Great choice, I love Placebo!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## KaitlynRose




----------



## KaitlynRose




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JeruHendrix

Very dope. Butterfly (Digable Planets/Shabbazz Palaces) is a very poetical lyricist. Was happy to see him featured back when I first copped this.


----------



## slothex

That and





.


----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## Starryy

Timber by Pitbull and Ke$ha


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla

mainly because of the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ConflictedOne

[P




"I always catch myself starring into a dark daze
Same place, new age
Hoes punch with rage
If they could talk, they probably wouldn't say much
Because I always keep myself locked away in such
Such a sheltered life being wasted away
Like four walls on a casket being put in a grave
So many hours spent looking at nothing
But I keep on glaring steadily hoping for something"

_[Chorus:]_
"Surrounding me 
These walls ain't holding me back 
They can't tell me where we at 
I'm uncontainable 
Surrounding me 
These walls ain't holding me back 
They can't tell me where we at 
I remain in control"

This song describes me


----------



## Spindrift

I freakin' love this song. It was so unlike anything else the band had done, and it just has this smokey, ethereal feeling to it. It's deep and moody and just straight up deadly.

That hard look that the big, tough guy throws everyone in the room when he wants quiet? That's this song.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## LostAndFoun D

^I love that song.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Schwenger

Trying to get the video to show.


----------



## Spindrift

Schwenger said:


> Trying to get the video to show.


Copy & paste the sequence of numbers and letters after the = sign, then wrap it in the youtube tags in the advanced posting options.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*2_TYMAfdqF8*


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## JeruHendrix

One of my favorite joints ever. One of favorite albums ever. El will be in my top 10 til I'm dead. One of my biggest influences as an artist. :yes


----------



## aquilla

I'm not exactly into this kind of music, but this time, I just love it. Looove it.


----------



## KaitlynRose




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## cuppy

I didn't know the music video for this song was so cool ^_^


----------



## ourwater




----------



## worrywart10

Loveable Rougues - Lovesick


----------



## Spindrift

An amazing soundtrack to accompany an amazing movie.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## tea111red

I like the title.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 000XXX000

the list is growing and I would love to see some country music suggestions the country bug has hit me lately...


----------



## LostAndFoun D

old school :


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelClare

Toad Licker said:


>


Love the video. I have a Gorillaz from many many years ago. Anyway, I'm surprised to see Bruce Willis in the video. Maybe he's a fan?


----------



## Toad Licker

^Maybe he is.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelClare

Anyone like this?


----------



## lmao




----------



## AngelClare

Euripides said:


>


Nice sound. Reminds me of Johnny Cash


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TenYears




----------



## andy1984

travelogue, sophie hunger


----------



## Toad Licker

AngelClare said:


> Anyone like this?


 I do. I love Passenger, I can't wait for his new album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelClare

Toad Licker said:


> I do. I love Passenger, I can't wait for his new album.


Cool, I was staring to feel like the only one.


----------



## igor1701




----------



## herk




----------



## loaner

Even when you sleep - SOS Band.


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## feels




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beffa

therapy - all time low


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## aquilla




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Wild wild love - Pitbull ft. G.R.L


----------



## Buerhle

Sleeping sickness - by City and Colour


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mardymoo

I know it's old but I'm really digging My Immoral by Evanescence right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haynes1990

Sara Bareilles - Brave. It's so easy to relate to this song as a sufferer of social anxiety. I often listen to it, in hope that it'll make me feel brave! 

....It's not working really, but I still love the song and the positive message behind it :b


----------



## JohnDoe26

Been listening to this over and over today. Upbeat but with a hint of melancholy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KaitlynRose




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Haynes1990

JohnDoe26 said:


> Been listening to this over and over today. Upbeat but with a hint of melancholy


I like this song a lot! I also love 'Team'. I really should bite the bullet and get her album.

Today I'm digging................


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## A Void Ant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## deeeanabanana

Fireflies - Owl City
I actually found the song yesterday, but it is so cute and upbeat.

'Cause I'd get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs
As they tried to teach me how to dance'

That part makes me smile. So fluffly. I love the MV too, I want that room.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dogapus




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## mcmuffinme

This is probably the angriest, most violent music, lyrically speaking, that I've ever enjoyed. Terrific stuff, if you don't mind the content on this album.


----------



## DomeAloud




----------



## Pinkk3u

Choke - Jack Off Jill
And for some reason Rap God - Eminem lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jaida

Elvis Presley - just pretend


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## John316C

dfgdfg


----------



## Meadowlark




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

<3


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Rescue. Cherax keeps making me want to read University Days. XD It's such a long fic though. Funny that I started with that collab based on that same fic over a year ago with him and still haven't gotten around to it. Anyway, this song is super sweet. Made me d'awww pretty hard.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Condor




----------



## BassHead




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

watched this with a few other people right after we got high yesterday. it was rather interesting. mostly i was just smiling stupidly and acting a bit giddy over the fact that it was jackson and his computerband, a musical project which i already love.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## ourwater




----------



## the collector

Circle - Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blacksheeep

Definitely into Do I Wanna Know - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## rikkie

I actually have four right now. I'm in love with them all at once.
Walk The Line by Iggy Azalea, Sing by Ed Sheeran, Mouthwash by Kate Nash, and Girls Chase Boys by Ingrid Michaelson.


----------



## Caramelito




----------



## buklti




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## jake272

Bryan Adams summer of '69


----------



## obxshre

Luke Bryan - Play it Again


----------



## arnie




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Opeth still remains my go to for prog metal.

Gotta love that ending.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Silence.
Nice for a change.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa

*MrTee - teknood 01142012*


__
https://soundcloud.com/mrtee-3%2Fmrtee-teknood-01142012


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## shelbster18

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone. And this house just ain't no home anytime she goes away.


----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lisbeth

One of my flatmates got me this album a while back. I used to be fairly indifferent to Arcade Fire but ever since his influence I can't stop listening to them, old and new stuff alike.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i don't know what's wrong with me, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.............


----------



## sweetpotato

Wasted Years by Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

I introduced one of my sisters to K. Flay and she really likes this song, too. We blasted it on her car stereo a couple times on the way from running errands once a couple weeks ago. I'm listening to it on repeat at the moment, since it describes how I feel (not to mention it just kicks *** in general).


----------



## TheMachine

CBF'd linking from youtube but I love 'Replay' by Zenaya


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Northern Lights

Wow :clap


----------



## kiiwiih




----------



## feels




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Thanatar18

A Virtual Friend - I Don't Cry
...posting on tablet, so meh no embed


----------



## coniconon

The Only Exception - Paramore 

I didn't realize the lyrics were so deep, this song describes exactly the way i feel about love, though i don't have anyone in front of me that i could call my "only exception" right now, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bawsome

bnabifsdjnonzovlmdlkvmdk...dfsdfdddddddddd




:yes:no:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth:yes:no:teeth:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nataliej




----------



## estse




----------



## Starless Sneetch

My only vice....Japanese boy bands....


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

http://www.uvumi.com/#haileywojcik/songs/albums/1509/6874/11


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Iselilja

The Norwegian version of "Let It Go". I actually avoided watching the movie or listening to the song for the longest time, because EVERYONE was raving about it and I didn't want to be a "bandwagon tag-along". But once I relented, I found I really liked the movie - I think in part because I can relate to the main character, Elsa, and her feelings of being so different and that it's better to just walk away from everyone & everything and just be alone. I guess this song has sort of become my personal anthem of late. I find I need to remind myself to just "let it go" or, "la den gå".

Anyway, here's the song in Norwegian. The lyrics are displayed on the screen in this version, in both English and in Norwegian, but you'll notice the English lyrics no longer match the actual English version of the song. The lyrics were translated from English to Norwegian, then back to English...obviously, things get a little goofy when that's done.


----------



## lintu




----------



## Iselilja

lintu said:


>


Ohhh, Lintu! I love it! Thank you for posting that, I'd never heard of this band or the song before, but now I'm going to be looking for more of their music. Thank you for introducing me to some new music today! :boogie


----------



## Iselilja

Another favorite of mine:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lintu

Iselilja said:


> Ohhh, Lintu! I love it! Thank you for posting that, I'd never heard of this band or the song before, but now I'm going to be looking for more of their music. Thank you for introducing me to some new music today! :boogie


Hahaa! Nice to hear you enjoyed it. Great band!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrNo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Milco




----------



## DarrellLicht

Songs like this makes me to be a rockabilly vocalist/frontman soo bad.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## arnie

Hoist the Colours:


----------



## midnightson




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Soon I'll just make 50 posts a day in song threads :lol


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## guitarmatt




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arkham

This song is the only one I am listening to for two days now. Because of my mood..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I'm really digging this!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## digitalbath

Just discovered.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ckg2011

*The Pixies Gigantic*​


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I've always liked Lou Gramm as a vocalist.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Cam1




----------



## ihavesocialanxiety

*song*

Demons by Imagine Dragons


----------



## ourwater




----------



## John316C

hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Redfan45x

Some nice early 80's Italo-Disco when it was still Disco and cool.. Back before it got really cheesy and weird in the mid to late 80's. Although it probably seems "weird" that a 20 year old would listen to this stuff. But it just sounds great to me and brings me nice thoughts.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## midnightson




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## orsomething




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fight2finish




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 000XXX000

Here is another good one from the same guys Toad:


----------



## Toad Licker

000XXX000 said:


> Here is another good one from the same guys Toad:


 Yes it is, I'm glad that you like them so much. 

Here is a similar band that I like almost as well as The Devil Makes Three.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## sophiam

Age of Consent - New Order


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Dream King




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Made of Stone - The Stones Roses


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## karenw

Just like heaven - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bluegc8




----------



## karenw

The size of a cow - The wonderstuff


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kalliber

Really digging all the songs by mantis


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lulu b




----------



## dal user

I ****ing cant stop bumping this right now by Schoolboy Q

The hook >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## JeruHendrix

I'm pretty late to the party, but I can't stop listening to this Lil Ugly Mane. He's this rapper/producer from the south that makes throw back Three 6 type beats and pitches down his voice. From his music you wouldn't be able to tell he's a well spoken white guy that mostly wears punk t-shirts and used to make noise music. Despite this, his music is more ratchet than half of the hip-hop people consider hood af. He actually retired from rap last year and it makes me sad. Been had this on rotation for a while now. "I BE THAT NO GOOD PIMP TYPE, SMACK YOU IN YOUR WIND PIPE"






Certainly only gonna appeal to a very small amount of people.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## WeCanBeBetter

Uplifting and catchy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AceEmoKid

This song just digs deep into my heart; it hurts yet envelopes me in euphoria, hope, welling tears.

Also, this is quite nostalgic to me, considering it was one of the first fan songs I listened to and liked when I joined the MLP fandom:






Oh, those good old days.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04

Damn this is beautiful. What a song, what an album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## stylicho

WTF


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JeruHendrix

"I'm an outcast, I don't fit in the system"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JeruHendrix

this is ****ing awesome. I really love badbadnotgood, was not seeing this collab coming at all.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## midnightson




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Sarah94

Juke Joint Jezebel by KMFDM!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anxious87




----------



## Gareth Timms




----------



## heartofchambers

:mushy


----------



## Jammer25




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## karenw

Reminds me of The Eagles those cowboy bros yeeha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04

> Take my hand and pray with me
> 
> My final days in company
> The devil now has come for me
> And helicopters circling the scene
> 
> And I pray for rest
> Could you pray for us?
> We know he loves you the best
> We know he loves you the best
> 
> The light's inside my cave
> I'm tired of my cave
> 
> Oh, these drugs, they play on me these terrible ways
> They don't pay like they used to pay
> I used to make it day to day
> 
> No one cares for me
> I keep no company
> I have minimal needs
> And now they are through with me
> 
> Now they are through with me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

Best version of this song. I hate all the over-production garbage with the original.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ Practically orgasmic from 1:34 to 2:12 and then 3:04 onwards.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hypestyle

Step into a World- remix


----------



## Chupacabra Werewolf

Matthew Wilder - break my stride


----------



## mr hoang

Calvin harris- summer


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TicklemeRingo

Let's all start a love train :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## centhia

Eminem till I collapse


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Toad Licker said:


>


I forgot about that song, it's so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yes it is.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Starless Sneetch




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## karenw




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## DarrellLicht

I think I found my soundtrack..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## TakeOne




----------



## blue2




----------



## badwolfluna

Comfortably numb by pink floyd. Amazing rock band (popular most in the 80s) best of the best


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cuppy

"Out of My League" by Stephen Speaks :mushy


----------



## WillYouStopDave

badwolfluna said:


> Comfortably numb by pink floyd. Amazing rock band (popular most in the 80s) best of the best


 I love Pink Floyd but am actually not that fond of Comfortably Numb. It's alright. Better than 90% of everything else by every other artist but Floyd did much better stuff, IMO. I personally think High Hopes is better. Though that is specifically from the Gilmour era and so may not be considered pure Pink Floyd by some. Or, if you demand an electric guitar solo, Sorrow is amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

Always a treat when this tune comes up.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cat001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Vergen

This entire thing and Don't Stop Me Now by Queen:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## CatFiend

I usually listen to rap & hip hop but this is my favourite song-


----------



## Marakunda

I wanna be a boxer.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Freppa

Love Hybrid.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kakumbus




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Mlochail




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## swim

here's a song about narcissistic personality disorder, it really... paints the picture.

_Stay 'cause this boy wants to gamble stay
Love's more than he can handle girl_


----------



## Zack

Yummy...


----------



## Zack

Absolutely no idea what this song is about.


----------



## Zack

Just noticed most-liked comment attached to that song:

_*It is extremely greedy for a person to take their life*. Even if you're blind to it, there are people who care about you and love you. For you to just throw away your life... you're destroying the people around you._

First sentence doesn't make sense. Second sentence is an over-generalization - some people don't have anyone who loves them. Sentence three: there is no one "around _me_".

Looking forward to this comment being deleted...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mr hoang

Wastelands - linkin park.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Woodoow

(Banks-Warm Water)
Still not able to put up videos correctly.
Her voice in the pre-choruses though :mushy


----------



## Dougiestyle

I'm still waiting until I can actually relate to this song, but I like it nontheless


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## shelbster18

I had to look up the lyrics to this song. Wouldn't have guessed it was The Offspring.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Freppa




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## ThunderChild

This one





And this one


----------



## WillYouStopDave

As usual I've probably posted this one before and it's a bit depressing but it's a tremendous song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Muse's version of Can't Take My Eyes Off You. It's so relaxing and uplifting, yet depressing as well.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## BrotherInTheWind

I can't get Clutch's "Land Of Pleasant Living" out of my head right now.


----------



## Zack

Where did I go wrong?
I lost a friend
[Unintelligible]
How to save a life


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cuppy

:mushy


----------



## haniya11

the old George Carlin....I love the way he expressed himself....he would say things we all think....good stuff!!! and i love this question!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## adiyon84

I listen to this right now. The title called "selamat malam" (eng. good night) but it still morning here :rofl


----------



## euphoria04

Loving this disjointed, jazzy sound. Incredible vocals.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues

^ Queen's best album IMO.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## juvy

stay by Madonna


----------



## Zack

This is just a classic!


----------



## Zack

Does it get any better? Can it possibly get better?


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Fangs

Such a beautiful song. The lyrics are simple but mean a lot to me


----------



## Nilrem

<--- New Veruca Salt!


----------



## midnightson




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

YEEEAOW!


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight

Absolutely obsessed with this right now - the song, the meaning behind it, the 11 year old with her interpretive dance, and the fact that it's Sia (and she's finally back after her social phobia freakout!).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllieG

Dirty Heads- My Sweet Summer






I feel like this song might become very popular but I'm never right about this sort of thing... Whatever I love it!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kyle6983

Route 94-My Love (Henry Krinkle Remix): 




I have this song on repeat with the bass up!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anxiousabouteverything

Welshly Arms - Two Seconds Too Late


----------



## Zyriel

First minute is just epic as hell, the riff is insane lol @[email protected] "My sunshine is wind, and rain, and thunder~"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Unknown0001

Waiting for the end - linkin park


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## catfreak1991

I like "Safe and Sound" by Capital Cities, but the one that is stuck in my head right now is "Afraid" by The Neighborhood.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zashlin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## redstar312




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Slightly addicted to this song right now.. :um


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eshng




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tumbling Destiny




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cam1

I spent nearly an hour trying to find this last night. I heard it on the radio and all I could remember was that it was from a German band. After going through several German site I finally found it. I love the beat, and the guys voice.. It's a catchy tune.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Nms563

Welcome Home by Radical Face.


----------



## googleamiable




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## feels




----------



## Fleurs

Sia- Chandalier 




Sigma- Nobody to Love


----------



## mr hoang

Lady gaga - Gypsy


----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## ourwater

Chevy Knights - Mickey & Mallory


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## knightofdespair

Its raining blood - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lockS




----------



## Wren611

Toad Licker - I love Fever Ray!  That song is great!

This song is totally unlike anything I would usually listen to but I really like it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jay689

Angel Haze - A Tribe Called Red


----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bluegc8




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## DPRK

I know you chasin dat paperrrr.........................


----------



## midnightson




----------



## cat001

Loving this song loads right now


----------



## blue2




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## ourwater




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mcpon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Slytherclaw

^when I'm feeling sorry for myself





^when I need to feel happy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fleurs

Dillon Francis- Without You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## skys

from lost!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## twitchy666

*Led Zep. Means a lot to me. I think the other way around*






humble admission of defeat
but remission
I'm better than how I've been judged


----------



## Mlochail




----------



## shelbster18

Death From Above 1979 - Trainwreck


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp

3LAU- How you love me (ft. Bright Lights) :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harmeulius




----------



## shelbster18

DJ Snake - Turn Down For What

I could listen to it all day long. xD


----------



## starryeyed00




----------



## midnightson




----------



## cocooned




----------



## ourwater




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## tarkz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Evans Blue - Blackhole


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fixxer

New world order Theme song, WCW wrestling







It's kind of cheesy I got to admit lol!

------------------------

Eminem : Drug Ballad






--------------------------


----------



## frog98

Rude by Magic its very catchy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Mogwai - Heard About You Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Tame Impala - Apocalypse Dreams


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## midnightson




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Justlittleme

Coldplay - Ghost Story

Very relateable.


----------



## Zyriel

Septic Flesh - Prometheus:





Conquer your fears~
"Deus ex machina"
Surpass your weaknesses!
"Deus ex machina"
Withstand the fall and stand up again!
"Deus ex machina"
Provoking, disturbing, resisting,
Surviving the ordeal~

As a father-head of all of us,
Your flame will forge our hearts, even in oblivion!
"Deus ex machina"


----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## skys

Faithfully by Journey


----------



## shelbster18

Muse - Isolated System

Jimmy Cliff - The Harder They Come

Kurt Vile - Smoke Ring For My Halo

The Orwells - The Righteous One


----------



## deeeanabanana

Morcheeba- Gained the world


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## euphoria04

These vocals are positively ethereal.


----------



## Orxicrasbi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Azazello




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rexedgeltoe




----------



## rexedgeltoe

errm, nightstep - earthquake


----------



## Lovex3pink

Earregular by Tech N9ne!! I love him


----------



## ourwater




----------



## coldroland




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fineline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## cmed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## luctus




----------



## Tonightsagoodnight




----------



## Elad




----------



## vanillabeanplease

Work - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DPRK




----------



## Elad

like the video more tbh


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ioancristian

Jessie Ware - Wildest moments


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Elad




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011

*Paramore Brick By Boring Brick*​


----------



## miminka

i honestly don't know how long it's been since this song became the only song i ever wanted to listen to.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mimo555

Guns N' Roses _ civil war


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Arbre

I forget if I've posted this one.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> I forget if I've posted this one.


I've noticed your taste in music is on point :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AlchemyFire

Azazello said:


>


I love this song


----------



## TigerTiger

Imagine Dragons - Monster
Gaslight Anthem - Here's Looking At You, Kid
Hot water Music - Trusty Chords


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

my two favourite things


----------



## Vanderfee




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lisbeth

Late to the party with this one, but Papi Pacify by FKA twigs. I love the video too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pocketbird

I heard it on Portal 2


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## IveGotToast

Just recently discovered Genesis's early work. What have I been missing?


----------



## Somemetalhead

Cattle Decapitation - Kingdom of Tyrants

1:21 and 3:46 are probably some of the most epic vocals i have heard in deathgrind.






And i am practicing this song on guitar right now, almost nailing it except for a few difficult transitions.

Opeth - Harlequin Forrest


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## ShyFX

This is my jam right now. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aNervousGirl




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## dead24

Tennis - Never work for free


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SvanThorXx

Okay, so I'm generally a huge metal fan, so this song really goes out of my way. "Too Beautiful" by He is We is a really poignant song. It's about a man who abuses his lover and it's really horrid and sad. Makes me think about the abuse I suffered. It's not something anyone should have to suffer through.


----------



## RyunKnox




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## imabean

so bad- robert schwartzman


----------



## zazen11

Milky Chance - Running


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Natty Dreadlocks - Roots Rock*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Still havent got the damn hang of it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zein

Only love can hurt like this - Pamola Faith

I'm not sure I like it when she starts screeching...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ihearvoices




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## millenniumman75

Embody - SebastiAn


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TabbyTab

Lights turned on - childish gambino


----------



## iKenn

YellowCard - I Am Alive.
awesome song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Thedood




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AnxAsh




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zyriel

14 minutes of pure EPICNESS OF THE EXISTENTIAL VARIETY^^

7:30 is just !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Fearless I tread at the outpostttt
The brilliant abode of the darrrk~
At the bridge from the known to the great unseen,
I shall not linger"

"Saturn, great dark in the yonderrrr
I give you my soul to devour!
So that I may be judged in your deathlike glare
And purifieddddd~
For thou art the wisdom's keeper
The shoreline where truth shall unwind~
A truth that in life I am doomed to search,
But shall die to find!"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EcoProg

EDX – Touched (Original Club Mix)
Orland Beltran – Not Like Them (Original Mix)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rdrr




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnxAsh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KimThanh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## megsy00




----------



## storm92




----------



## ourwater




----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Nicki Minaj Boss ***** ***** and My Heart is a Fist by Papa Roach.


----------



## Elad




----------



## RZ3R0




----------



## RZ3R0

Gnarls Barkley - Smiley Faces


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ckg2011

Canadian Pop Punk Band _Courage My Love_


----------



## moxosis




----------



## karenw




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kyle6983




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tabris




----------



## musiclover55

Fitz & The Tantrums – Fool’s Gold


----------



## midnightson




----------



## Owlfeatures

Royal Blood


----------



## feels




----------



## wearesofragile

The Stone Roses- I Am The Resurrection


----------



## Zerix

Did not know this group existed until now... LOVELY


----------



## Callistoxx

Why do you only call me when you're high? - Artic Monkeys

Oldie but a goodie haha

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EcoProg

Even after all these years, I still do the same thing. I escape to my own little world in my mind when I'm really feeling down.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

Dedicated to them in small towns.


----------



## juvy

Set Fire to the Rain by Adele


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Lady Violet

Two songs:


----------



## dontwaitupforme

TUNE


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## wearesofragile

Can Your ***** Do The Dog- The Cramps!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ImmortalxApathy

The Emergency by BT


----------



## Magnus

Loving this. Rest in peace FK.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## icantevencreateanusername




----------



## icantevencreateanusername




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Satoni




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat

Found something nice:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## icantevencreateanusername

youtube.com/watch?v=UskSU5BoyZs


----------



## herk




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mr hoang

Puff daddy - ill be missing you


----------



## Winterwalk

Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster. Discovered their live album Hanx when I was 12 or 13. Nostalgia trip.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Cam1




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## herk

just because


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Starless Sneetch




----------



## Illidan




----------



## lethe1864

what is love-- janelle monae
i wanna get better -- bleachers
all about that bass-- meghan trainor
breakfree --ariana grande
bang bang --jesse j


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IamGroot

I just found the song "tattooed heart" by Ariana Grande and I can't stop listening to it

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## SlowburningKarma420

I haven't found any other really good songs by them, but I found this and have become addicted to the tune the last few weeks-

Coogans Bluff- Beefheart





I know, it's a bit weird, but I like that.


----------



## Ckg2011

*The Offspring: Bad Habit​*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## calichick

Holy mother of all things right with electronica, *Disclosure*, why have I not heard of them before!

The beat that drops at 1:10 is officially the best striptease music of all time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vanillabeanplease




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

EMF - Unbelievable


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Magnus




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nylea

Unf.


----------



## Arbre

Magnus said:


>


Shlohmo is cool.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sindelle

Metric - Collect Call (Adventure Club Dubstep Remix) :boogie :yes :clap


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Paragon

Silversun Pickups - Dots and Dashes (Enough Already)





Awesome song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## karenw




----------



## the collector

I really like this song by the swans called "she loves us".I love how the singer repeatedly uses the f¢k over n over and when he says "my name is "f¢k"...great song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GarakLee




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Arbre




----------



## lisbeth




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ahskom




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SaladDays




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Lost Key




----------



## Dre12

I only just found out where the sample for this track came from!


----------



## spititout

sneaker pimps destroying angel


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Carlfrukt

There is a Finnish song called "Takorautaa" by Hector that I really like right now.


----------



## midnightson




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## Live Through This




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## scooby




----------



## karenw




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dre12




----------



## karenw




----------



## herk




----------



## CatFiend




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

i have no idea why i post in this thread


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## spititout

singing in the shower laa dee dada daa


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MichelleLovesYou

"Let It Ride" - Automatic Loveletter


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Charmeleon

spititout said:


> singing in the shower laa dee dada daa


lol I actually like that song xD, Shower by Becky G vvv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmeleon

I've been diggin these two tracks non stop all week.

Blame by Calvin Harris featuring John Newman vvv






Guts Over Fear by Eminem featuring Sia vvv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fobia

Michael Nyman - Memorial. 
Listening over and over


----------



## Zerix

Never heard this til now, not bad!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hikikomori2014

:clap



Canadian Brotha said:


>


----------



## iKenn

_Ron Pope - Back to Bed
One word *amazing*.._


----------



## Zerix

Jar of Hearts, the Dash Berlin mix, wow...






Who do you think you are ~


----------



## ourwater




----------



## haggybear




----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Lonely No More - Rob Thomas
t.A.t.u - All the things she said
Melanie Martinez - Carousel (From AHS Freak Show trailer)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Anarchy

I've Told You Now - Sam Smith


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Krampjains

[TOUTUBE]J1sYN0PuRs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krampjains

Krampjains said:


> [TOUTUBE]J1sYN0PuRs4[/YOUTUBE]


 Errrm....


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## herk

this new kimbra album is amazingggggg


----------



## AussiePea

All of my feels are being hit. If anyone listens to that all the way through (it's a chillout ambient piece) I will offer myself.

Also this song is absolutely beautiful and yes I am forever obsessed with this band.


----------



## Znuffle

Brad sucks - Dirtbag


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Misfit27




----------



## BackToThePast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlochail




----------



## deeeanabanana

for running


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Jade18

Everything off Sayaka Shionoya <3


----------



## EyeHope




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllToAll

I really love this cover! So much better than the original.


----------



## mirahana

Everybody lies-jason walker
what if i told you-jason walker


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Dre12




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## feels




----------



## TenYears

Filmed at The Summit in Houston, TX 1985. The girl at about 2 1/2 minutes in that gets her shirt pulled up is one of my ex-wife's best friends. True story. Six degrees of separation. Or, two.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## JadedCalalily

Pardon Me - Incubus
Talk Dirty - Jason Derulo


----------



## daywalkerdave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pongy Jumpluff




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EmyMax

*Alice In Chains - Nutshell*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Milco




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab

Something I can never have by nine inch nails ~


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bancho1993




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Do the scissor legs. Touch ya heels, tough ya toes.


----------



## aii

Rather Be..
i love the violin and the lyrics of that song.


----------



## losthismarbles

aii said:


> Rather Be..
> i love the violin and the lyrics of that song.


Oooo I really like that song too.
I'm going to post it for you.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## miminka




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Glue




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SeraphSoul




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## daywalkerdave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## slinky92




----------



## midnightson




----------



## aii

losthismarbles said:


> Oooo I really like that song too.
> I'm going to post it for you.


oh wow, thank u! Its actually my first time watching the music video. its an awesome song.


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## estse

This is just one of the most beautiful songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vile




----------



## Charmeleon

I'm diggin this track vvv

T.I. feat. Skylar Grey : New National Anthem


----------



## HenDoggy

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm diggin this track vvv
> 
> T.I. feat. Skylar Grey : New National Anthem


great track! love skylar grey


----------



## VictimEternal

I'm looking for a song ... (sigh) from early 2000s , it was popular on file sharing programs like b-share , it was a guy in his 30s-40s i guess singing "i'm so ****ed yeah (screwed)" it may sound not good but it was rythmic and good stuff , i'm so eager to find it again !


----------



## ZachMadass

This one is for us.. Invisible by Hunter Hayes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ourwater




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Okhrana said:


> New Opeth is awesome


Solid tune, wicked vid!


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

I have a feeling I've linked this song somewhere here before and I don't remember, but I listen to the same songs frequently and fall in love with them again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

can i smell your gasoline, can i pet your wolverine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hyperkid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Marlon




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## herk




----------



## daywalkerdave

<3


----------



## EmyMax

*COLD - Same Drug*


----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab

and


----------



## karenw




----------



## feels




----------



## ltrain

Hopium - Dreamers ft. Phoebe Lou





About wasting your life. Well that's how I understood it anyway.


----------



## TenYears

*Who you trin' to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pocketbird

i'm too lazy to youtube it but "Laura Marling - I Was An Eagle"


----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## daywalkerdave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Wirt




----------



## watermelonpies




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Violet Romantic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## coeur_brise

All strung out on heroin, but this gives me the feels.


----------



## slowlyimproving

My taste in music spans the whole spectrum-very eclectic. But lately, I've been getting into *Icelandic Music*.
LOVE THIS SONG AND VIDEO


----------



## Elad

i really wish this was the rap i heard on the radio, instead of the 95% image stuff that makes people think the genre is brainless

give it a chance


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EmyMax

Two songs with such a deep meaning.....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mauzik




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## EmpathicPsychopath

Sing About Me by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Polar

Sia - Chandelier

... cuz of my sisters and stuff


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Marko3




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheLoser

A very good Norwegian song about anxiety. "Styggen på ryggen" means something like "the ba***** on my back".


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rikkie

Capricorn Sister by Mother Love Bone


----------



## MrBlack




----------



## Cam1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## meganmila




----------



## feels

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiit. I've been totally forgetting to keep up with the any news on his upcoming album. P Bear I love you so much. :dead


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I get shivers...


----------



## romeoindespair

come on every pony smile smile smile. Fill my heart up with sunshine


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmeleon

Calvin Harris


----------



## nataliej




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Oh Dae su

Okhrana said:


>


Made me happy seeing this here. I once shared a Louis Armstrong song and all I got was "This is old man music" what?!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Oh Dae su

Okhrana said:


> Then we must be old men. That song is awesome by the way. I really should listen to more of Louis, I don't know why I don't.


He's the only reason I own a vinyl player. I used to do some charity work and they would always throw out all the vinyls with the smallest scratch, there were a ton of Louis Armstrong ones and it felt like such a waste. They actually force you to throw them...Not allowed to take them. So I just purchased them for cheaper. Both people win.


----------



## blue2




----------



## coeur_brise

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dannytostreet

Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## midnightson




----------



## meganmila




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## saturnblue

Posting this because not many people have heard of this guy. It's a nice little track too.


----------



## saturnblue

derp didn't work. anyone mind telling me how to post youtube vids on here?


----------



## Whynawt

Dixie chicks - Landslide <3


----------



## Toad Licker

saturnblue said:


> derp didn't work. anyone mind telling me how to post youtube vids on here?


There is a thread stuck to the top of this forum that explains how to post youtube videos.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## saturnblue

Toad Licker said:


> There is a thread stuck to the top of this forum that explains how to post youtube videos.


Thanks!

This new one by Flying Lotus is pretty good.


----------



## 2Milk

Love this song, love bruno mar's voice.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Going to learn this one on guitar next.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Post a vid when you do!

Loving this song:


----------



## pocketbird




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## peachypeach

KILL ME! ERASE ME!


----------



## musiclover55

Rihanna - love without tragedy


----------



## nataliej

saturnblue said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This new one by Flying Lotus is pretty good.


Wow, what an awesome collab, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## raya

damn you guys have amazing music taste. i feel so mainstream HAHA anyway, drunking texting by chris brown ft jhene aiko


----------



## raya

i meant drunk.... this is embarrassing


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dan iel

This is how I feel, the words describe it exactly. Although I've been grown up for a long time haha.


----------



## Charmeleon

The Airborne Toxic Event - Wrong


----------



## the collector




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShatteredGlass

oh my. （ｖ＾＿＾）ｖ


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hikikomori2014

looking at bloopers and Gold Diggers on YouTube


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## DNightingale




----------



## TabbyTab

Candi Staton - Young Hearts Run Free


old but gold.


----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Akvile




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## feels




----------



## mixtape




----------



## TabbyTab

Ariana Grande ft. The Weeknd - Love Me Harder


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## feels

Nitrogen said:


>


Yesss. Man, AS used so many great songs in their bumps.


----------



## pocketbird




----------



## RachRenee

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector




----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


>


dayum bump dat funky fresh beat


----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk

8)


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mezzoforte

:heart


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## BeNice




----------



## the collector

Iowa -slipknot


----------



## PhilipJ

prepare to be thoroughly relaxed.


----------



## lisbeth

daughter binge


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat

Loving his new album


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila

awesome


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## TenYears

Lost my mind over you...


----------



## the collector

TenYears said:


> Lost my mind over you...


I love Bush...their still as good as ever...even though their sound isn't as heavy anymore..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat

karenw said:


> almighty fine


Indeed, they are amazing


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator




----------



## Perception

It ain't hard to tell - Nas (Large Professor Remix)






It jives with my soul.


----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## ourwater




----------



## T Studdly




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ladysoul

Good to dance to. WARNING explicit. 




This ones mellow..


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Christmas music, and I really love this one right now:






How do you get these videos to appear without it being just a clickable link?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Buckyx said:


> you need to use YOUTUBE tags and copy the ID from url, in your case it is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Y.UTUBE]N8Lfhldo6qg[/YOUTUBE]


Ok thanks, I'll try it next time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## peachypeach

this song is forever for me!


----------



## GGTFM

A few actually

Marilyn Manson- Disposable teens

Radiohead- Exit music

Ozzy- Dreamer


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## karenw




----------



## Batcat

Rammstein have some great songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm still in love with this song:

live version:






recorded version:






(I don't know I can't pick a version.. This is worse than having to choose between the version of Round Here created by The Himalayans and the version by Counting Crows)

And then more recently:






^ sounds like it should be in a musical. I want that. Right now.

and:






<3






What's that? Post-rock with vocals!? No wai.






^ I'm excited about his new solo album coming out, he said in an interview I saw that it was sort of inspired by Joyce Vincent who was discovered dead in her flat years after she'd died:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Vincent

Which I think is a concept I really want to see explored. I hope it's good though, cause I bought tickets to see his show because I thought it sounded like something that might resonate with me and I didn't want to miss that opportunity for.... Resonance. OK, this post is turning into a diary entry next song:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ksevile




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## roseblood

"give it time" by reverie


----------



## blue2




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## kivi




----------



## 7th.Streeter

ferrellwolf said:


> Indeed. All the great storytelling back then.


right!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## brothersport

Random observation, the lead singer of this band reminds me of Kirk from Gilmore Girls.



estse said:


>


----------



## feels

This is some funky **** omg. Came on while listening to Pandora when heading to work the other morning and it woke my *** right up.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Anjelliex

I have two songs right now, both by Kanjani8.

413 man which is You Yokoyamas solo song
And Nakanaide boku no Myu-Jikku

They're so amazing


----------



## Batcat

Really cool song


----------



## Fat Man

I feel like going on a Christmas related adventure.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## shelbster18

Hilary Duff - All About You

I have no shame listening to this. xD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## Zyriel

HOLY **** THE MOST EPIC THING EVER! Like a ****ing supernova just exploding in all directions, followed by the soundwave of mass destruction of the dying star, BOOM! Sucking itself back into the very fabric of existence collapsing on itself! SHWIP! CREATING A WHOLE NEW REALITY @[email protected]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dansfeat

:clap:clap


----------



## EcoProg

Cubicolor - Got This Feeling


----------



## midnightson




----------



## theCARS1979

*I love you, Avril Lavigne*


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## estse




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## peachypeach

I secretly like this song, but it goes against my beliefs. lmao. naturally so...... >.< but great!


----------



## brothersport




----------



## euphoria04

rap kick


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## zomgz




----------



## AussiePea

Also this song has all the feels:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ImBrittany

Take me to church -Hozier


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## zomgz

Best stoner music ever.


----------



## karenw




----------



## estse




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JoeDoe87

Sherlock theme


----------



## DNightingale




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## raven818

Frank Sinatra- That's life


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Daylight

Indie music with an 80's vibe. I've been listening to this song all night and all morning today.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iingridd

tim buckley's song to the siren
(i don't anyone here knows this) :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## goku23

[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iingridd

It sure is!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

The Soft Moon - Black


----------



## roseblood

The whole album Devonte Hynes did for Palo Alto...sooooo good

Actually, both of the soundtracks for that film are magic. If i had a car i would drive around town with those on blast.


----------



## Altered Course




----------



## JustThisGuy

Terminator: Genisys inspired my liking of this song right now.





 Though I haven't seen Dracula Untold, it's a nice contrast to the previous song.

Terminator model: Jetta vs. Vampire Lorde.


----------



## Tanairy

taylor swift blank space


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat

In a Lonely Place said:


>







:lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Furio

"qu'était si caressant"

Rue St Vincent by Yves Montand


----------



## Three Nines Fine




----------



## Glue




----------



## LoneWolf14

Reincarnate and synthetic love by motionless in white


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CWe

About 12 songs at the same time right now


----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ImBrittany

Beekeepers daughter
All American rejects


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mardymoo

La Roux - Let me down gently


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## thetown

Forbidden Love by U-KISS


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila

I love her voice on this.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## undyingUmbrage

rammstein - du hast


----------



## midnightson




----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels




----------



## Charmeleon

Wyclef Jean featuring Avicii - Divine Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yellowpages

Fok - Ólafur Arnalds


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ghost dog

really loving pro era lately

capital steez rest in peace


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Milco




----------



## shelbster18

Wynonie Harris - Lovin' Machine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Batcat




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## CWe

Drake - Headlines


----------



## tarkz




----------



## Chuunibyou

Style - Taylor Swift


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Reed Richards

Imagine Dragons Monster


----------



## HenDoggy

@*kivi* Good to see another Grimes fan.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gumball




----------



## forgetmylife

idk I'm not really digging anything in life atm and that includes music

so I'll just post one of my all-time favorites






oh and this one, which is less dance/more song


----------



## forgetmylife

gumball said:


>


good song but such a sylenth preset!

__
https://soundcloud.com/soundsofsilence%2Fthe-edge-of-glory-remix


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## TabbyTab

pls don't judge mi


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

TV on the Radio's "Wolf Like Me."




 Cool montage. Love werewolf movies.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Green Eyes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Altered Course




----------



## Charmeleon

Marilyn Manson - Deep Six






Lovin this track


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## forgetmylife

Toad Licker said:


>


that song is ****ing magic


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm digging St. Vincent's latest stuff as of now. Especially "I prefer your love".


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Anjelliex

Nakanaide Boku no Music by Kanjani8

I just have to scream the chorus from the top of my lungs xD I love it <3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Callum96




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh, 80's. (OK so the track is '79 I'm rounding up)

I don't dig this yet, just couldn't find the other thread, but I can tell this is going to get stuck in my head like a ***** sooner rather than later.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Seether - Driven Under

Haven't listened to this song in over three years. I forgot all about it.


----------



## Winds




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Glowsphere

Tender performance...


----------



## oldmancane

Hard choice between these 3 Foo Fighters songs. I've been listening to them constantly for the past week.

Generator: 




The Feast and the Famine: 




What Did I Do / God as My Witness:


----------



## papaSmurf

Forth Wanderers are pretty neat!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Glowsphere said:


> Tender performance...


One of my favorite songs.


----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## foolsharp

apple of sodom by marilyn manson


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## kivi




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## slowlyimproving

Angry music that you can get down too.


----------



## slowlyimproving

.............................


----------



## boas

Nouvelle Vague's cover of The Killing Moon. It's so melancholic and haunting, perhaps on par with the original I daresay.


----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## slowlyimproving

..................


----------



## slowlyimproving

........................


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Star dust

Wish I could heal you but it hurts me to say, the hurt and the pain is the reason why I'm turning away << d


----------



## hazel22




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HarrySachz

This girl I loved got me into this type of music starting a few years ago and I've been a fan since. This one is a recent one I've gotten into.






This one too. I'd heard this song from time to time on the radio and over time, it grew on me, so I bought it.


----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## forgetmylife

nothing in particular atm, but I like these ones


----------



## kivi




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

Been really digging Odesza lately.


----------



## hazel22

i love this song


----------



## feels




----------



## Bawsome

thius




and thuios


----------



## Kevin001

hazel22 said:


> i love this song


Cool song, I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

^ Good Oh Land song

Been listening to some London Grammar recently, she has such a soothing voice.


----------



## shelbster18

Tame Impala - Be Above It


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## To22

Lupe Fiasco - Dots & Lines:




I listened to it maybe a dozen times, I'm bored with it now. Lupe did well on his new album; I'm glad. I'll def' buy... eventually.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## forgetmylife

Dat drop doe


----------



## catcharay




----------



## scooby

Going back and rediscovering songs you loved in the past but haven't listened to in a long time is awesome. My favourite Zappa song.








HenDoggy said:


> ^ Good Oh Land song
> 
> Been listening to some London Grammar recently, she has such a soothing voice.


Yeah, her voice really is amazing. I absolutely love the cover they did of Wicked Game by Chris Isaak.


----------



## Avesatani




----------



## kivi




----------



## forgetmylife

kivi said:


>


MGMT is always good






nostalgia


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## ourwater




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## gloomy




----------



## gloomy

i love spotify shuffle


----------



## herk

loving the new carpenter brut album


----------



## kivi




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hazel22

gloomy said:


> i love spotify shuffle


nice one, he has a really rich voice


----------



## gloomy




----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


>


I heard this awhile back, great track.



catcharay said:


>


Wow, Thanks you just find me a great new band to listen to :b



scooby said:


> Going back and rediscovering songs you loved in the past but haven't listened to in a long time is awesome. My favourite Zappa song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, her voice really is amazing. I absolutely love the cover they did of Wicked Game by Chris Isaak.


Nice! I never heard that cover track before, thanks for sharing. It's good.


----------



## S a m

A Great Design by Black Marble


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Imbored21

love me harder


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Against Me! - Violence


----------



## feels




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gloomy




----------



## herk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## El Buho

- The Moody Blues - Go Now!


----------



## romeoindespair

Theme from the greatest movie ever made :clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Night Man

Poison The Well- Torn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Cam1

This pleases my ears so much.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jabba the Hutt




----------



## HenDoggy

Yaay for twerking robot :clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Avesatani




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## S a m

Yesterday - Atmosphere

I really just love the lyrics to this song. I just thought it was so cool how it kind of tricked you until the end.


----------



## scooby

Heard this on the radio earlier today, thought it was rad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## kivi




----------



## CJanene

The whole _American Beauty/American Psycho_ album by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## drNYster




----------



## Pallando

Right now it's a tie between "A Day" by Clan of Xymox and "Days of Our Lives" by Bone Thugs N Harmony.


----------



## cameleonhair

Tears don't fall by bullet for my valentine and vegas lights, nicotine and basicly most of too weird too live too rare ti die by Panic! at the disco.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Jessica Pratt, I'm obsessively listening to her new album right now. Hope she get more exposure.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby

Probably my favourite song on her latest album at the moment. It's so good.






Also since I posted Sia, I really like the music video to Elastic Heart. Shia Labeouf is so moving in it. I don't understand why Sia felt the need to apologise for this video. It's amazing.


----------



## Jabba the Hutt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Sixx A.M. - Stars

Papa Roach - Leader of the Broken Hearts


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllieG

The Shins- Simple Song :heart

Oh and this cover of 500 miles is pretty amaze:






Thank you Superbowl commercial with the dog and horse haha.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## shelbster18

Nothing More - This is the Time


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Same song two videos:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## deeeanabanana




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## borntodie19

The Nights - Avicii






I cry


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## timothy

Toad Licker said:


>


Are you taking the piss woith the katie melua quote?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## timothy

Toad Licker said:


>


'In my secret life' was written by Leonard Cohen


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pocketbird

this again


----------



## ourwater




----------



## S a m




----------



## Thedood

<333​


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HarrySachz

Love this band and this song.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

^
I like that song.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

Just finished watching "My First Mister" movie, and the end credit song brings back great memories of playing Bioshock for the first time. :boogie


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Kurt Vile - Pure Pain


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Malzin

Passenger - Let Her Go ...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse

Here's the beginning:


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## Bloat

Riptide (the Taylor Swift version)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Onomatopoeia




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JadedCalalily

Awolnation: Hollow Moon (Bad Wolf)
Robert DeLong: Long Way Down


----------



## rymo




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## scooby

Kid Cudi is great. This song is great. It's also a bonus that by the sounds of it, he sampled my favourite Pink Floyd song (Pink Floyd - Echoes) in this one. Unless I'm mistaken. But I definitely got reminded of Echoes listening to this.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

Ahh, brings back fond memories of watching the WWF as a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Genos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cam1

New album in a few weeks.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

House of the Rising Sun. "Tesla" version.


----------



## Umpalumpa

CharmedOne said:


> House of the Rising Sun. "Tesla" version.


Charmedone!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Addicting


----------



## JustThisGuy

This song makes me feel like being or feeling lost isn't so bad as long as your not alone while lost.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Addicting


Nice! So much talent in one video. 

Hmm.. been listening to a'lot of Sleigh Bells and Crystal Castles lately and they've both got similar sounds. I'm not sure which band I like better. Who you guys got?






*VS.*


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Pessoa

HenDoggy said:


> Nice! So much talent in one video.
> 
> Hmm.. been listening to a'lot of Sleigh Bells and Crystal Castles lately and they've both got similar sounds. I'm not sure which band I like better. Who you guys got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*


Crystal Castles (RIP) if you have to choose.


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## MCHB




----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HellishNights

Waves by Mr. Probz. I chill listening to this when I'm stressed and it does wonders.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Modest Mouse - Lampshades On Fire


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Sólstafir - Fjara. Very interesting video clip too.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Metalunatic said:


> Sólstafir - Fjara. Very interesting video clip too.


Great song! Interesting video indeed. Is that Dutch? It sounds sorta like Icelandic too.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

http://lessermagic.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## catcharay




----------



## ourwater




----------



## nicobassiste

Nice for Valentine's Day ^^


----------



## UndreamingAwake

HenDoggy said:


> Great song! Interesting video indeed. Is that Dutch? It sounds sorta like Icelandic too.


They're Icelandic, yes. Dutch sounds very different to this. I can't make out a single thing of what they are saying at least, haha.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reaffected




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Because vikings are awesome, and I want to learn this language.


----------



## mr hoang

Def Leppard - Hysteria


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Shizuma




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## queeniey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thedood

"There's nothing worse than people"

Word.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## ourwater




----------



## brothersport




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## black eye

and

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/...at-creates-sounds-like-a-digital-synthesizer/


----------



## HarrySachz

Amazing song. Love the instrumental on this and I can relate to the lyrics. "It's a weakness that I love this bleakness over any constant happiness" That's how it seems to be.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## shelbster18

Future - How It Was


----------



## JustJordan




----------



## herk




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Imbored21




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## uziq




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ashleynoelle87




----------



## shelbster18

Rise Against - Give It All


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## JustThisGuy

Almost sure I'm posting this again. It's just so true. It speaks to me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HarrySachz

I love this band! And even though I've had this album for a while now, I've only recently realized how awesome this song is and the video is funny.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## shelbster18

Soundcrawler - Raiders


----------



## AllieG

Tame Impala - Feels Like We Only Go Backwards






&

The Shins - The Rifle's Spiral


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## Innominate




----------



## feels

This guy is fantastic.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## kivi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

I've played each three times today.


----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


Whoa, she is quite talented at only 11 years old! 



feels said:


>


I'm really enjoying this track. Very nice. I need to listen to more of their stuff.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

MG - Europa Hymn


----------



## feels

Hear this almost every morning during my drive to work and it definitely makes everything seem better.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MCHB

I've been binge-listening to a lot of Scorpions lately! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kiyomi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## catcharay




----------



## scooby

Lissie's cover of Kid Cudi's "pursuit of happiness". Cudi joins her on stage. Absolutely love this live version of it. Great cover. Also a big fan of Kid Cudi.


----------



## One Lonely Visitor

This guy blows my mind. I love his emotion.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RubixQ




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## LoneWolf14

Been going hard to this all week.

o7Oibcmr81Y[[/MEDIA]


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## mysterymachine

mysterymachine said:


>


damn it how do you post youtube :bash


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

mysterymachine said:


>







Just copy all the letters and numbers part of the url after the "=" sign and paste it into the middle of the [ YOUTUBE ] SnmzqnJtNb4 [ /YOUTUBE ] 
tags(minus the spaces). If you are still having troubles go to the sticky thread on the top of these forums.

Also great song!


----------



## Cmasch




----------



## ltrain

Such a chill song.


----------



## Ladysoul

These songs lately


----------



## Ladysoul

ourwater said:


>


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## fredbloggs02

I remember reading this hymn with Luther's devotional poetry. The music adds to its power and beauty.


----------



## mysterymachine

HenDoggy said:


> Just copy all the letters and numbers part of the url after the "=" sign and paste it into the middle of the [ YOUTUBE ] SnmzqnJtNb4 [ /YOUTUBE ]
> tags(minus the spaces). If you are still having troubles go to the sticky thread on the top of these forums.
> 
> Also great song!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## AceEmoKid

5:30am with this bamboo banga bangin


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## n0there

Just got this album and this particular song is beautiful


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

This reminds me of my childhood. Feelin' a little too nostalgic.


----------



## HenDoggy

Trippy video.


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cmasch




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy

@SamanthaStrange Nice Veruca Salt song. You might like Colleen Green. Listening to her kind of reminded me of Veruca Salt a little.


----------



## C808

Jealous by Nick Jonas! He is sooo handsome!! <3_<3


----------



## HenDoggy

Can't stop listening to this album. Very good.


----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## ourwater




----------



## inerameia

Came across this song on Pandora.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thedood

SamanthaStrange said:


>


wait a minute, wait a minute..

Louise and Nina got back together!? When did this happen?? I had no idea! So is there going to be a new Veruca Salt album? This is awesome! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Thedood said:


> wait a minute, wait a minute..
> 
> Louise and Nina got back together!? When did this happen?? I had no idea! So is there going to be a new Veruca Salt album? This is awesome! Thanks for posting this.


Yeah, they released 2 new singles, and they are working on the new album now!! Here is the other new single, which features VS fans in the video.


----------



## Thedood

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, they released 2 new singles, and they are working on the new album now!! Here is the other new single, which features VS fans.


I love it!! Both songs truly sound like vintage Veruca Salt! Never thought I'd see them together again! (especially after some of the **** Louise said about Nina on Resolver). I loved the end of "It's Holy" where they sorta give their little nod to "Seether". I love that so many of my favorite bands from the 90's are getting back together! (Alice In Chains, Failure, Soundgarden, Veruca Salt) 90's are making a comeback!  Thanks for sharing this! Don't know how I missed this!


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## shelbster18

Supergrass - Alright :3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## TenYears




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MoveAlong91

Loving this song!!! Chris Tomlin.


----------



## HenDoggy

Lightly said:


>







Did you hear the second song he released a couple of days ago. WOW, I know its early but this album has AOTY written all over it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Lightly said:


> No, I hadn't heard it yet but of course am now listening to it on repeat! Thanks, and yeah, I'm almost certain this album will break my heart.


Yeah, after reading that article on the lack of a close relationship with his mother. I was pretty emotional listening to this as well.. Such a beautiful song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WriteMyMind

Really into Broods at the moment, like a more down tempo, chilled Chvrches. Liking this song a lot!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## herk




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Conviction07




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## inerameia




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## olesilentone




----------



## HenDoggy

Adna-Run,Lucifer


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Genos




----------



## Batcat

I love this tune, it's infectious.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Lemolo - On Again, Off Again


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_You have to find your way, 'cause no one knows the answer!
_


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Genos

i am obsessed with this musician right now


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Remember this?


----------



## Goldfish

About a Girl by Nirvana was stuck in my head today.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Great Lord Master

Oh come now, where's the passion? The intensity? The visceral raw emotion expressing why you chose the song?

Head stuck in a cereal box as I drunkardly maneuver the wold is sorta how I associate this song


----------



## Cascades

.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Circa Waves - Fossils


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Dilweedle

I just started listening to The Offspring again after like 6 years


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RelinquishedHell

The new slipknot isn't bad. I honestly didn't expect anything good to ever be made again.


----------



## feels




----------



## VeMuñeca




----------



## sparkplug74




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Genos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## danitarv

MKTO songs are amazing. They're the perfect playlist to just about anything lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## joko

Really digging Susanne Sundfør's new album. Every song has such a unique style to it, but they all wrap together nicely.  Favourite is probably this:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

'She started drinking the wine, then she couldn't stop, she must of been out of her head, so she had to be shot!"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## fotschi




----------



## HenDoggy

^Neat song.


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catinkacat




----------



## HenDoggy

Angel Olsen :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel

Beginning riff is so epic, sounds a bit similar but with a slower tempo to King Arthur and the Knight's of Justice theme xD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## joko

Can't wait for their new album.


----------



## feels




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ourwater




----------



## googleamiable

http://truba.com/video/401091/


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Seegan




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## feels




----------



## vienuma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## HenDoggy

^That song was dope.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Savoskii




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## elusivecargo




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## kivi




----------



## RubixQ

*In Your Room - Depeche Mode*

^Good choice


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk

(-u-)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HaimovFids

Talking Body - Tove Lo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm still obsessed with this...


Canadian Brotha said:


>


----------



## Zack

At 1:21 to 1:22 hot guy with tousled chestnut-brown hair on left. Friend said this to me. I'm not gay.


----------



## Zack

I wish I had a miniature piano.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## femalepresident

'Call Me Baby' - EXO


----------



## Smallfry

Infectious - charlie wilson ft snoop dogg


----------



## HenDoggy

This band is going to get big. All around great songwriting.


----------



## MoveAlong91

I've been hooked on this for awhile now XD


----------



## HenDoggy

^Fix your sig bro XD






Still obsessed with this album.


----------



## HenDoggy

I like his earlier stuff a'lot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jennyyyxo

all hands on deck by tinashe


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

It seems like every relevant hipster band is from Brooklyn. wtf, they must bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## HenDoggy

**** im done with music today, so burned out :|


----------



## inerameia




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

is too much riding on that..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PathologicalSigher

Toad Licker said:


>


Wow, I didn't think anyone knew about this band. They've completely faded since the 90's. Their _Head Trip in Every Key_ album is fantastic.


----------



## Seegan




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## inerameia




----------



## fotschi

can't resist the hat


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Dreams...


----------



## Isaias

Big Girls Cry by Sia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Mxx1

My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jennyyyxo

missing you by all time low


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kings of leon fan

imagine dragons - battle cry


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Astronomer

Ralph & Dan - Electric Head

~ Ralph Pelleymounter from To Kill a King and Dan Smith from Bastille ♥ such a cute song :clap :boogie :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Butterflyluv

Take me to church


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LordSnow




----------



## inerameia




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

I don't think I'll ever be tired of listening to this song(or album for that matter).


----------



## ourwater




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## VisualAttraction




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## vienuma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## MCHB

Took all the depressing crap off my mp3 player and replaced it with stuff that psyches me up!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## shelbster18

Lemolo - Who Loves


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## amaesantos

Fast Car by Paramore


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Conviction07




----------



## Hannes92

cool kids and bright by Echosmith, reminds me of my life, anxiety and depression


----------



## Hannes92

amaesantos said:


> Fast Car by Paramore


I love paramore too


----------



## amaesantos

Hannes92 said:


> I love paramore too


One of my all-time favorite bands


----------



## Hannes92

amaesantos said:


> One of my all-time favorite bands


Indeed indeed


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

I like this one!


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## fotschi

Used to think they were alright, then one of my professors mentioned Gentle Giant out of the blue a couple weeks ago and now I'm obsessed.


----------



## uziq




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theinsomniac

Dang that old school R&B....back when people could actually sing without autotune. 3:56 got me like:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## findyourself

10,000 days by tool


----------



## HenDoggy

I use to wear payless shoes too! I can relate. I wonder who the backup vocalist is.


----------



## HenDoggy

^Nvm it's Shara Worden


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

^Wow, awesome video,song, and the chick was awesome as well. Overall awesomeness :lol


----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dilweedle

I can't get enough of this freaking song, idk why I ever stopped listening to Coheed


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## goku23




----------



## goku23




----------



## fossil

mgmt-electric feel


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Sdistant

Anything by a band called Purple Nail. I just started listening to them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lostinsilence




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## meganmila




----------



## TabbyTab

Too good man


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Other Lives - Great Sky


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theinsomniac

Tom's Diner - Giorgio Moroder ft Britney Spears.

Omg I've been replaying this non-stop for an hour. All the youtube vids are being taken down because it's actually been leaked, but I'll come back and post it up when the song officially debuts. 

But wow, it's definitely not something I was expecting from Britney. It's fresh and potentially a game-changer for pop music. I'm really digging it!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Hopsin - What's My Purpose


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## fossil




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## gloomy




----------



## CharmedOne

Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eveningbat

Stay by Deanna Kirk - it is not on You Tube, unfortunately.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

^Awesome track! Wish I can crank up the sound louder. XD


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## meganmila

The second half is worth it.


----------



## shelbster18

Phantogram - Don't Move

Suuns - 2020


----------



## cheri112




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Megadeth - This Day We Fight.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Anarom is like the beautiful baby of Black Moth Super Rainbow


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## EvonneEzell

Selena - Bidi Bidi Bom Bom


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

^ Deathconsciousness such a good album


----------



## EndlessBlu

Don't know why we have two of these threads in the Entertainment section

I looooooooove this band


----------



## EndlessBlu

and this band which has the same vocalist


----------



## HenDoggy

Just found out about this artist, sick song.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Don Aman

Computer Love is such an awesome song.

I saw this guy live the other night. His songs are very simple, by necessity, but they've been stuck in my head...


----------



## Farideh

Blur - There Are Too Many Of Us


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## HenDoggy

^That album cover XD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Gaige




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ImmortalxApathy

My Heart Can't Tell You No- Rod Stewart


----------



## sandy77

No Matter What - Badfinger


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## acinorevlm

Magdalena--- Brandon Flowers


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TenYears




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## srschirm

One of my favorite songs...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Somemetalhead




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Somemetalhead

\


----------



## xxDark Horse

Iv'e been getting into some of Linkin Park songs lately. 

I heard Paper Cut, Echo, and Waiting For The End and I like all three of them. Especially waiting for the end.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I also really like Rise Against the band. I enjoy their songs Satellite, Help Is On The Way, and Savior.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## meepie

Listening to making love music but not actually making love


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Some peaceful sleepy-time music


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Raimee

Vance Joy's Riptide.

I like the theory about it being him singing to a suicidal woman and wanting to be there for her, even though he'd be the side man.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## JustThisGuy

Amphoteric said:


>


Odd, I just saw the Everything is Illuminated trailer this morning. Great movie. It was its song long before Gears of War.


----------



## fossil




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Amphoteric

JustThisGuy said:


> Odd, I just saw the Everything is Illuminated trailer this morning. Great movie. It was its song long before Gears of War.


Oh, I had no idea about it being in either. Just saw the title and "High Quality" and I was sold on choosing that one for linking


----------



## IrishDoll

The new basement tapes.... 'When i get my hands on you'.... Tuneage :clap


----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


Almost forgot how beautiful this song is! Nice.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

HenDoggy said:


> Almost forgot how beautiful this song is! Nice.


I got lucky and found her music just a few days ago. I've been listening to it quite a lot ever since.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hip hop/Rap mixed with Bluegrass.


----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


> I got lucky and found her music just a few days ago. I've been listening to it quite a lot ever since.


Awesome, I'm anxiously waiting for her new album to come out in a few months. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

^Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye out for it. :duck


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## blue2




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## tidbit




----------



## tidbit

^^Woops!


----------



## scooby

I love this song. "B****, where you when I was walkin?"






Dat bass line and the progression of the song.


----------



## SummerRae

Florida Kilos _Lana Del Rey 

Older song but I love me sum Llama :b


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001

I'm in love with this song


----------



## HenDoggy

JayDivision said:


>


Nice song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

tame impala let it happen


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## vienuma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

This is the type of music that would drive you insane after awhile.. I love it!


----------



## Willtochange99

Im a newbie and don't know how to post actual video here

its a French song by famous Stromae


----------



## HenDoggy

Willtochange99 said:


> Im a newbie and don't know how to post actual video here
> 
> its a French song by famous Stromae


Post the numbers and letters after the "=" sign of the url in between the tags [ YOUTUBE ] 0M3ATZzmh9y [ /YOUTUBE ] (Without the spaces)


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Surly Wurly

I'm listening to the new Faith No More. Why aren't you?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## layitontheline

Oh my god Green Day! hello high school years.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## moxosis




----------



## moxosis




----------



## killahwail

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## AussiePea

One of my all time favourite live recordings. Stars so beautiful, ends just as beautifully but rips your head off in-between.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## loudpipes

My get up and dance song is Uptown Funk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheHaxanCloak




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## 3 AM

*shimmies*


----------



## jazica

Guts Over Fear - Eminem ft. sia


----------



## Jesterfari

Camera - Wiz Khalifa - Going to be the first track I play in my new ride.


----------



## Xisha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision

TYBG for helping me find this song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

God damn. **** goes off.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## StaceyLaine14

I can't stop listening to Hey by Pixies. The guy I'm crushing on played it for me in his truck last weekend and I can't get it out of my head. It reminds me of him. An intense, depressed stoner who's constantly shifting between feeling okay and shattered into a million pieces. The song captures exactly how it felt in his apartment in the dark with the light scent of cannabis lingering in every stitch of cloth inside. Hot guy. Really comforting to have that song filling my room.


----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## UnderdogWins




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## minnie52




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## justanotherbird

the wuuuu


----------



## layitontheline

Dire Straits - tunnel of love


----------



## panickyprincess

Toad Licker said:


>


I love Priscilla Ahn!!


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Mentalhead

Currently, I listen to some doom metal (it's not a type of music I'd recommend, it quite depressing), but when I'm not listening to that I prefer piano music.
I guess I'm just a melancholic type of person.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Me too!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sajs




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## stuckinarut




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry

Freek n' you ~ jodeci


----------



## feels




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MetalheadFurry

Fireflylight said:


> Refer to post title.
> 
> I really like that song "I Love College." I don't know who it's by, the lyrics are kind of lame, but it has a catchy tune.
> 
> edit: it's by Asher Roth


Entire album but Periphery I by Periphery. Cannot stop listening to this album


----------



## MetalheadFurry

Toad Licker said:


>


Fallujah is amazing dude


----------



## MetalheadFurry

Misread that sorry


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## srschirm

Toad Licker said:


>


Great tune, brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## HenDoggy

panda bear principe real


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## Mxx1

Current favorite songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

tame impala let it happen


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Wirt

if i could sing, i'd want it to be like oscar isaac


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## caelle

Some emo Bruno Mars ****. Someone give me tissue


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## killahwail

Classics in my HS>


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ChaosKitty

Come with me now - Kongos

It's my work out song. XD


----------



## Toad Licker

^I love that song, I have it in my favorites on youtube.


----------



## Winds




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DistraughtOwl




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Dilweedle

LichtLune said:


> Edit: I can't figure out how you guys are posting more than just the link.


You've gotta copy the bit after /watch?v= and paste it like this: (youtube)UKGEGTRR6NU(/youtube)

But replace the ( ) with [ ]

If you hit Reply there's a button in the top-right that'll type the (youtube)(/youtube) automatically for you.


----------



## thetown

Eyes, Nose, Lips -- Taeyang


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EvonneEzell

Stromae- tous las memes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aeiou

the buzz of my fridge.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## notacreativeusername

Panic!At the Disco-This is Gospel
1408


----------



## noctilune

Sequential Circuits by Panda Bear


----------



## JayDivision

Just found out about this band (The Depreciation Guild) today. I definitely love the Cocteau Twins influence in this song.


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

king kunta and i


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

ADDICTED. Best house song I've heard in a while.


----------



## scooby

Heard this on the radio driving home from schoolio tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

stuckinarut said:


> omg, what has kendrick done :surprise:
> 
> he needs to collab with st. vincent next


----------



## Gabef

I heard this song as I was finishing Tokyo Ghoul root A, and I find the lyrics resembling my situation with dealing with social anxiety.


----------



## feels

This is so crisp


----------



## Esperanzado




----------



## Esperanzado




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Corey994

At Night In Dreams by White denim, they make a new album every year epic band


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Going to learn this on guitar along with a bunch of other Soilwork stuff.


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## vienuma




----------



## layitontheline

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## ourwater




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I feel happy the instant I listen to this :boogie


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Spontaneous Happiness Tool Kit: Session Two eCD


----------



## Winds




----------



## fossil

i found out about this song from a movie called 'the way he looks'. so now i can't stop watching the movie and i can't stop listening to this song..


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Tsukami

Gravity by The Dresden Dolls.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## bfs




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears

I watched "Knocked Up" again. And the playoffs, at the same time lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so loving this song, I listen to it too much.


----------



## goku23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Stone Sour - Tired


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mr hoang

See you again. Whiz khalifa ft charlie puth


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Rage Against the Machine - People of the Sun

Favorite song by them after Killing in the Name.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MetroCard

B%tch better have my money - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noctilune

I adore this song. There is no way to explain it...
The SAMPS - Overnight Lo


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

The Roots - Silent Treatment


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## theCARS1979

hell yea, Im a classic rock fan, but artists such as Selena, Avril Lavigne, Haley Reinhart and the new Jax Cole rock my world besides them being beautiful , Selena Gomez and Avril Lavigne have really inspiring music.


----------



## herk

the song of ice and fire


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Darwin Deez - Up in the Clouds

He's such a qt


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All over the Love Joys 1981 album right now


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## brothersport




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## UniqueUserName

Been feeling lonely lately so...


----------



## indielife




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## indielife




----------



## EndlessBlu

This song Miley Cyrus did with The Flaming Lips has a Pink Floyd vibe to it






Supposedly a whole album is coming out this year too


----------



## likevomit

at the moment im listening to pingu's theme song, aha !
no but seriously, i've been listening to 'my everything' (song) by ariana grande an awful lot lately, its like my go-to song, i guess .x
and also, "chocolate" by the 1975.. the song's probably about weed, but its still very upbeat and happy


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Strategist

Yann Tiersen 7pm


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Darwin Deez - Kill Your Attitude

They have the best music videos. Glad they're making music again after 2 damn years.


----------



## noctilune

Will Calls (Marfa Demo) - Grizzly Bear


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

This track is pretty orgasmic.


----------



## Cashel

Let Me Sing Your Blues Away-Grateful Dead


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## ourwater




----------



## shelbster18

Janelle Monae - Yoga


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Macaroni

I'm a big Rudimental fan and can't get their upcoming track "Never Let You Go" out my head. I cannot wait for the the new album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

So 90s NY fashion show-esque


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Jakerz591

Finding new music on spotify to listen to currently song playing right now Beautiful Now - Zedd


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Sepalcure - Breezin


----------



## feels

Lot of good/****ty memories with this whole album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## brothersport




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I've had an obsession about Interstellar soundtrack. Listened to it for a 'few' hundred times.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vuldoc

awesome garage punk


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## legallyalone

What God would damn a heart?
And what God drove us apart?
What God could?
Make it stop.


----------



## indielife




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker

^I love Brody!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Beast And The Harlot




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Gojira

**** it, I'm a rebel, I'll post 2.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## uziq




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc

god, the memories...


----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gojira

Does anybody ever really listen to the songs on here?

Anyway:


----------



## rlo1995




----------



## Toad Licker

Gojira said:


> Does anybody ever really listen to the songs on here?


I do. I'm obsessed with music and am always looking for new artists to check out.


----------



## Gojira

Toad Licker said:


> I do. I'm obsessed with music and am always looking for new artists to check out.


:grin2::clapNice. Now that I know somebody does check em out for sure, maybe I'll post a little more often here


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Those lyrics... Haunting. This almost makes me wish for winter. Winter, and a world where people are more sane and less egotistical in their abuse of our planet.


----------



## heartofchambers

nu marco


----------



## ourwater




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Gojira




----------



## NomadicKitsune

Darling by Girl's Day, no idea what the lyrics are but I love the song.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

inspirational


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Perspicacious

~ Vocal Trance Pure Essence V.17 Mixed By Dj Ash ~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Winds

The original song was already solid, the bedtime mix added that extra bit of smoothness.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Gojira

Bahahahaha why is this a thing?? lol :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

^That's crazy. 10 seconds maybe but no way to 10 hours! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## S a m

The Replacements have a lot of other good songs but this is just one of my favorites.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## XxCrystalXx

John Lennon - "Imagine"
"Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today..."


----------



## identificationunknown




----------



## XxCrystalXx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

i have renewed hope for cc


----------



## Blue2015

The Antlers - Kettering


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## skysan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## M0rbid




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater

The Bee Season (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) 1. I'll Be Near You (Performed by Ivy) 2. Prologue/Main Titles 3. Spelling Suite 4. Confidence 5. Fresno Hotel 6. What's A Mystic 7. I Start Out Hearing It In My Head 8. Washington 9. Abulafia's Path 10. Partita II In D Minor, BWV. 1004 Chaccone (Excerpt) 11. You're Not Coming With Me? 12. Vessel Of Light 13. Orange Sheet 14. Origami 15. Shefa 16. The Nationals 17. Light


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Colour Me Once- Violent Femmes


----------



## scooby

I'm legit digging these four pop songs. Especially the Selena Gomez song. I actually think it's incredible. Also the Justin Bieber song. It's weird, usually I'm driven insane by the pop songs that constantly play at work. But I'm impressed with these 4.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Babyblueboo96

Treat Me Like Somebody- Tink


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## skysan




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Batcat




----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## shelbster18

Juicy J - For Everybody
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wirt

this songs ****ing awesome


----------



## Cedric Bolden




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## shelbster18

Kiss - Strutter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shelbster18

Little Big Town - Girl Crush

Gorilla Zoe - Hood N***a

Ludacris - Good Lovin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gojira

I really like this type of Dubstep, very deep and emotional rhythm. 2 songs for yo' asses


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Gojira

Song for macking when you get over your SA lol :clap:banana


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Vuldoc

Oh my god... eargasm


----------



## S a m




----------



## moxosis




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Estillum




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## EndlessBlu

I think this is an underrated Cure song because it's from their later period work which nobody cares about


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds




----------



## identificationunknown




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## theloneleopard

Dear Prudence, Beatles:


----------



## Zaidi

Porcupine tree - half light


----------



## Kevin001

This might be my favorite song right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## IllusiveOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

I feel like this would be a great song to have sex to.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kurtcobain

I finished watching Freaks and Geeks (GREAT SHOW), and I've been really getting into 70s-80s music.

Tom Sawyer- Rush
I'm 18- Alice Cooper
Baba O-Riley- The Who



Which is odd since my usual stuff is Arcade Fire, Sufjan Stevens, and the National.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## skysan




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

underrated :


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## TenYears




----------



## brandini734

really catchy


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## scooby

Addicted.


----------



## Vuldoc

this is on repeat by the end of the day I'll probably have learned all the word


----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

my mind is full crazy


----------



## bluegc8




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## goku23




----------



## goku23




----------



## goku23




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## indiscipline

I love ( ) so much. I almost want to have it for dinner. Not _over_ for dinner. Like, I'd eat it. With a fork.

This live rendition of Untitled 8 = goosebump time.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wystan11

nice tube. firdt time listening



 to this group


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CWe

Sweeterman by Drake

Ugh his voice <3 sends a slight tingle in my balls


----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Staticnz

"Glad To Be Gay"by Tom Robinson. My friend recently told me about this song. I really like it. It has such a great anti-hate message and is just a great song.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Wystan11

sailboat by ben rector! https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sailboat+ben+rector


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

joanna newsom-the book of right on 

love this line: I killed my dinner with karate
Kick 'em in the face, taste the body


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJr

Been thrashing the album Gretchen goes to Nebraska by Kings X the past couple days but if not that then anything by wax fang


----------



## theCARS1979

*Barb wire Dolls, Make Riot Not War, We Are Champions*

_BARBWIRE DOLLS Make Riot Not War, We Are Champions _




The Barb Wire Dolls , is a girl fronted punk band who looks like like Blondie and sounds similar to Green Day, Isis Queen is the vocalist as she allures you in her most beguiling way and her tantalizing lips and drop dead gorgeous body with leather shorts and stockings, you cant take your eyes off her either


----------



## uziq




----------



## LazyMaisy

The Orwells- "Who Needs You"


----------



## TenYears




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Gojira

Nerd time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## skysan




----------



## SupaDupaFly

I'm digging Sneaker Pimp's debut album. Wish i knew about them sooner.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Douhnut77




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Hylar




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1081153105


----------



## Vuldoc

*in horrible fake stereotypical russian accent*
when vuldoc listen to this song, vuldoc dreams of return to the Россия-Матушка


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## SandWshooter

At least once a day, this


----------



## dontwaitupforme

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

[/YOUTUBE] HnYDKot3blc [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Night Man




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

:banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## indiscipline




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## uziq




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TenYears




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chanelleninja

And I hate to admit


----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

[/YOUTUBE] bcXJMmSheuk [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## SilkyJay




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## acidicwithpanic

Toad Licker said:


>


Always.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## whatever234

G.O.M.D. - J Cole


----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Wren611




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## TenYears

Dedicated to all the little boys and all the little girls dressed up in grown-ups clothes that try to bring the rest of us down. You know who u r


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## uziq




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## quesara

Damn. Is anyone else in love with Sufjan Stevens' new album?


----------



## natsume

Alone Together by Fall Out Boy.


----------



## uziq




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aloe vera




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## natsume

White Iverson by Post Malone.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## epouvantail




----------



## HenDoggy

cant get tired of listening to this album


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mchloe

Absolute cracker of a song, has been my favourite for about 5 months now


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

beach house-silver soul


----------



## desartamiu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

underrated RNB:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## natsume

Best Friend (Dim Sum Remix) by Foster the People.


----------



## ourwater

V4ZUbXRltM


----------



## natsume

Planes by Jeremih and J. Cole.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## cat001




----------



## samiisprink




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## HenDoggy

kurt vile-pretty pimpin and waking on a pretty daze


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3r10n




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## shelbster18

Rogue Wave - Lake Michigan

Other Lives - Dust Bowl


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Drunky

Birdy -wings


----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## natsume

Conversation by Migos.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GangsterOfLove

Been in my head since I saw "Vacation", last week


----------



## herk




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline

It's so cute, but I want to change vocals






actually... the questionable vocals could be part of the charm

also,


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Kevin001

Just what I needed.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## lanzman

Mr Probz - Waves


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> It's so cute, but I want to change vocals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... the questionable vocals could be part of the charm
> 
> also,


oh danggg, do you have a music blog i can follow by any chance? : >


----------



## Abbyi25

The new song in teen titans go look at dem legs


----------



## herk

favorite album right now, cant stop listening


----------



## Abbeh

I hate it but can't stop listening??? Anyone else ever get that way about a song?


----------



## Wirt

guh. i love it. i have to try not to overplay it before the album comes out. maybe tonight ill listen to it a bunch and go cold turkey for the next month


----------



## HenDoggy

courtney barnett-depreston **** i can't get enough of this song


----------



## probably offline

HenDoggy said:


> oh danggg, do you have a music blog i can follow by any chance? : >


I have a main photography/music blog, but I'm hesitant to share it because it feels too personal(the focus is mostly on photography too). I'm not very active anymore, either.

This is an old blog of mine, which also contains a lot of music. Maybe you can find something there :>


----------



## Nameless001




----------



## Nameless001




----------



## shelbster18

Young Jeezy - Seen It All


----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## alienjunkie

my jam currently


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Theofennell

Afterglow by Jose Gonzalez


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> I have a main photography/music blog, but I'm hesitant to share it because it feels too personal(the focus is mostly on photography too). I'm not very active anymore, either.
> 
> This is an old blog of mine, which also contains a lot of music. Maybe you can find something there :>


I understand. oh and don't mind me, i'll be stalking that blog for awhile hehe Already found some good stuff :grin2:


----------



## Gojira

Sex. And candles.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## S a m




----------



## Xisha




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dave47

Bravado- Lorde


----------



## Dave47




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Watching

Once it's in your head you'll never remove it.


----------



## Winds




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## feels




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This live performance. They just don't make 'em the same any more..


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## brokenhead

I'm listening to 'Romantic Dreams' by Deftones and 'Diamond Eyes' by Deftones.


----------



## HenDoggy

Canadian Brotha said:


>


i love this song, its so chill



JayDivision said:


>


some good stuff


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aloe vera




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## fowlpf5251

Basically any song by twenty one pilots


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Galilea

The Talking Heads- Psycho Killer. :O It's always stuck in my head these days.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## HenDoggy

still digging this song, i like this live performance. Nicole Miglis is so cute. :love2


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## CWe

Own It by Drizzy Drake


----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## goku23




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## theloneleopard

"Do I Wanna Know"-The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

i freaking love cage the elephant


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Blue2015

Half moon run - Fire escape


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## slowlyimproving

From one of the best movies ever (Before I disappear).






Scene from the movie


----------



## Kevin001

Cassadee Pope fan for life.


----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 668546




----------



## EasySilence




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mca90guitar

Northlane- Rot

also the whole august burns red album- found in far away places


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mr hoang

The birthday massacre - goodnight


----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Smallfry

Promise Me ~ Beverley Craven


----------



## ourwater




----------



## sprinkles

Go! - The Chemical Brothers


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LostinReverie

VipFuj said:


>


Love this song, love them


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Wirt

LostInReverie said:


> Love this song, love them


Just found out about them yesterday. It's like queens of the stone age, white stripes, and the old black keys had a baby 

Pretty cool its just a bass doing all the guitar stuff


----------



## drumcrush

Out of the Ordinary for me, I usually listen to deathcore but ive been digging this song.


----------



## uziq




----------



## kaitlynlw22

The Run and Go - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## HenDoggy

blood orange-it is what it is


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Idontgetit

the one that goes doo doo doo, dee doo dah, doo dooooo


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## quesara




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## S a m




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## XRik7X




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Batcat

Listening to this song with the lights out and a thunder storm outside is fun


----------



## kesker

Amphoteric said:


>


^^
that hit me, captured my mood over the last 6 weeks perfectly.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Irishlioness




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## odetoanoddity

Unstoppable by Lianne La Havas.

Probably my song for 2015


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## uziq




----------



## dontwaitupforme

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty

This might be the best animated music video I've seen


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## TheWildeOne

Never will get tired of Gazpacho. Nor of Ohme's voice.


----------



## indiscipline

I could say, but I'm not going to. I'm thoroughly impressed though, that's for sure. Really heavy stuff, biblical proportions.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## jcllcj




----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## i suck at life

friggin old song, but undercover martyn by two door cinema club


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## herk




----------



## Winds

Song of the summer, possibly the year.


----------



## samiisprink




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lockS




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

beach house -10:37 
cocteau twins-donimo and aikea-guinea


----------



## slowlyimproving

S a m said:


>


I like it!!


----------



## S a m

slowlyimproving said:


> I like it!!


Sweet! You should check out his song Willow Tree since you like this one.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## slowlyimproving

S a m said:


> Sweet! You should check out his song Willow Tree since you like this one.


That's a good one too. Maybe not a great one to listen to if you're depressed. lol But yeah, I like it.


----------



## HenDoggy

beach house-beyond love


----------



## Sdistant

Fireflylight said:


> Refer to post title.
> 
> I really like that song "I Love College." I don't know who it's by, the lyrics are kind of lame, but it has a catchy tune.
> 
> edit: it's by Asher Roth


You have an awful taste in music.


----------



## Sdistant

*Jova Radevska, Butterfly*








Jova Radevska


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## joolz

If I could listen to only one song for the rest of my life it would be this one:


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Blue2015

Taro - Alt J


----------



## AllyBally

Want to Want Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

Holy goosebumps and floods of nostalgia.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## desartamiu

*Rachel Platten - Fight Song*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## S a m

feels said:


>


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

^ i still need to listen to 2. the latest album was kinda a let down from salad days. 


john cale-hello,there


----------



## HenDoggy

the war on drugs-comin' through


----------



## Dorothy13

Shine by Year & Years


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mishapisha




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Andras96

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Meh, I still preferred when the song didn't have lyrics added to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

It'll be popular in a few weeks just wait.


----------



## S a m

HenDoggy said:


> ^ i still need to listen to 2. the latest album was kinda a let down from salad days.
> 
> john cale-hello,there


I still haven't been able to listen to his latest one yet. I'll start it but I haven't been able to finish it yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## herk




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Abbeh

Anyone like Empire of the Sun? I could just listen to either of their albums on repeat for days to be honest.


----------



## uziq

nostalgia


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Andras96 said:


> Meh, I still preferred when the song didn't have lyrics added to it.


Ha, if only you knew.


----------



## HenDoggy

led zeppelin-good times, bad times


----------



## big leaf

god bless tiny tim!


----------



## ineverwipe

I've been on a All That Remains kick lately


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

bowie-god knows why i'm good


----------



## EndlessBlu

oh Aesthetic Perfection, you know exactly how I feel


----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Milco




----------



## Hylar




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

bowie-word on a wing


----------



## 2Milk

*Lorde - Yellow Flicker Beat*





*Lorde - Everybody Wants To Rule The World*





I have literally been listening to these two songs for the past 3 hours. God! I love Lorde so much, she's ****ing awesome.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## reaffected




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scooby




----------



## estse

Recently listened to the original studio recording of this and it was amazing:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So I was reading what came of the lostprophets after the whole Ian Watkins fiasco and it would seem that the Welshmen continued on with Geoff Rickly from the American band Thursday. I wouldn't have cared all that much, except they were said to have drawn influences from both Joy Division and The Cure, and so naturally I had to take a look. And I must say, sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Dorothy13

Years & Years' new album Communion  freaking awesome!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## HenDoggy

^Whoa they created a music video, nice! Kinda disappointed it's not 7min long though.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## TheWildeOne




----------



## HenDoggy

dont judge me!! :serious:


----------



## euphoria04

Songs I've heard a billion times over, but still love.

This is going to be an ongoing thing for me. Radio has successfully killed my enjoyment of countless songs due to overexposure. However, for every 10 songs that I can no longer stand because I've heard them so much, there's that one song that I still can't seem to get enough, that still manages to surprise and delight me. This is my ongoing list. To start with a few...


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

john lennon - hold on


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LostCause2011

flight facilities clair de lune feat christine hoberg its depressing but I enjoy it brings nostalgic memories out of me I ilove the lyrics and the music video.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tiacxx

Psycho - Muse

Looooovee it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RestlessNative

ourwater said:


>


YESSSSS.


----------



## Xisha




----------



## Polar

Hanson - Mmm'bop



Sue me...


----------



## Mumty

A lot of Joni Mitchell recently, she really takes me out of my loneliness and makes me forget about it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Mumty said:


> A lot of Joni Mitchell recently, she really takes me out of my loneliness and makes me forget about it.


that blue album is really quite something.


----------



## Seegan




----------



## HenDoggy

3:03 :crying:


----------



## Batcat




----------



## HenDoggy

Seegan said:


>


is this another one on your playlist? :wink2: i like it.


----------



## bad baby

_I wish you the stars
I wish you light
And all the good without the bad
That I couldn't give you

I wish you voyages
I wish you to travel
To the most wonderful places
That I couldn't offer you

I wish you to be happy
And so hard to be loved
To take everything you can
And as much as you gave me

I wish you so badly
I wish you too much love
Embrace life with both your arms
Because mine are too short_


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Seegan

HenDoggy said:


> is this another one on your playlist? :wink2: i like it.


Yes, it is.


----------



## LokiMcGregor

right now Safety Dance by Men Without Hats : )


----------



## Seegan




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## refined_rascal

the Wicker man soundtrack


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Perspicacious

White noise


----------



## Seegan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Those hi-hats are giving me life.


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## herk

^ love that song


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LostinReverie

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr purr purr.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure I've already posted this before but whatever.....love this song.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## theloneleopard

FC/Kahuna-Hayling


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## izbits




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ToeSnails

@ravens


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Don't judge


----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Genos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc

_Should I tear my eyes out now?
Everything I see returns to you somehow
Should I tear my heart out now?
Everything I feel returns to you somehow_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cat001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

Texas by magic man


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

A-ha - Take on Me

I feel like this song just straight out _defines_ the 1980s' decade.


----------



## tea111red

my dark place alone by the murderdolls

lol, i can still really relate to this song.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skeletra

Dead inside by muse


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Magnus

Ella Fitzgerald - Too Darn Hot (RAC Mix) @ Soundcloud


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Love this:


----------



## AussiePea

Riverside - Saturate me

Awesome.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat

Nice chill song


----------



## euphoria04

This song makes me so nostalgic it's almost painful






It's always weird to me to think about how we're creating moments of nostalgia in the present. Even when life doesn't feel like it's going the way we intended it to, we'll always reflect back on those unintended moments as integral to who we've become. Life never does work out as perfectly as it would on paper.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Charmeleon

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## jdi123

Look for me


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ElectricBlueViolet




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 7th.Streeter

Miguel- Coffee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

sooo dreamy


----------



## Jammer25

Anthony Hamilton - Ain't Nobody Worryin'

Hozier - Take Me to Church

Tech N9ne - Speedom

The Roots - Bread and Butter


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CannabisOil

Travis Scott - antidote
Travis Scott - 90210
Berner - Xanax and patron
Post Malone - white iverson
The weeknd - tell your friends


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## gamingpup

Been listening to the Chill Out / Downtempo playlist on Mrsuicidesheep's channel


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## blue2




----------



## Sloqx

Trance


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## micbea




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## quesara




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

__
https://soundcloud.com/platform%2Fhamo-the-cotton-club-boiler
 vibes


----------



## feels

This song is always so ****ing comforting.
"_When it's all over I'll let you know_"


----------



## Dorothy13

Rather Be - Clean Bandit


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KILOBRAVO

i find this very relaxing


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cat001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Themis

love this one.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Shy Kitten

I headbang to this ****


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

ghost by sir sly


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric

Burzum will give the day a good start.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Overdrive said:


>


Nice stuff


----------



## Overdrive

sio said:


> Nice stuff


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Batcat




----------



## quesara

_All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads
Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid_

side note: how is this song so old?!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Mortaur - Dies Irae.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

^That used to be my favorite song omgomg I listened to it on repeat everyday for like a good 2 months straight.

~





Absolute classic.


----------



## Tsuba11

Song of Saya I - II


----------



## MCHB

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostinReverie

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## 1one




----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm giggling like a school girl right now..


----------



## ourwater




----------



## kesker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## JayDivision

Haven't played the game in months, but I still comeback to this song


----------



## Imbored21

evil song. love slayer


----------



## theCARS1979

*Jax*

*If anyone hasnt heard this girl yet and like a rock sub genre, you wont be disappointed because she even covered the Who on American Idol *


----------



## pocketbird

Light Year - Gregory Alan Isakov


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## quesara




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## feels




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

****, love this song. It's so sweet and cute.


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## DarrellLicht

I could listen to Billy Bob all day..


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk

feelin angsty


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## quesara




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Telliblah

"Solo" by Carin Kjellman

Can't seem to find this one on youtube.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so in love with this song.


----------



## tea111red

links 2 3 4 - rammstein

this song is still cool.


----------



## feels




----------



## Ben12




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## quesara




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## herk




----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Urban Flora Album by Alina Baraz.


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Magnus




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Batcat




----------



## MCHB

MS MR - All The Things Lost


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## herk




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## kanra02

Every You, Every Me - Placebo


----------



## Aryona

_Feeling good - Nina Simone_


----------



## Hikikomori2014

the Funimation sound before this anime starts


----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater




----------



## samiisprink




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## MCHB

Atreyu - Do You Know Who You Are?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus

Alle Farben & Graham Candy - Sometimes (Zwette remix) @ Soundcloud


----------



## MCHB

Welder Anthem!


----------



## TenYears

Brings back memories of so much loss. Also, this is such an awesome video for this song. And I have had a crush on the bassist for the Sick Puppies, for years


----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Magnus




----------



## scooby

Because I am one. No shame in being bad.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## chaoticred

My summer jam:


----------



## Magnus

Kings Of Convenience - Boat Behind, remixed by Jared De La Cruz @ Soundcloud


----------



## MCHB

Tove Lo - Thousand Miles


----------



## feels

gatdamn. This was nice and calming this morning.


----------



## iCod

I can listen to this song 1000 times it will still give me ****ing intense chills.


----------



## Mattsy94

Badass album. Love Hatebreed


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## MCHB

In Flames - Trigger


----------



## ourwater




----------



## uziq

on a nostalgia trip


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## uziq

jam from like 8 years ago


----------



## Kevin001

So many memories.....


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## jdi123

Going Down ......Jeff Beck


----------



## Aeiou

F.i.r.e.i.n.c.a.i.r.o.


----------



## My Hearse

Cryo Chamber Collaboration - Azathoth 1.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Cletis

The hum of a fan.


----------



## feels




----------



## Prettypolly1

The ticking of the clock  can't sleep


----------



## Amolivares28

Anything Anything- DramaRama 
Definitely my jam❤


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## S a m

Love this song and the album.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SilentStrike




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## TryingMara

Faint of Heart - Sister C


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kiba




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## alienjunkie




----------



## DaveN




----------



## DaveN




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mzmz

*No more words*


----------



## Constellations

Greek Tragedy - The Wombats


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## quesara

All of us lonely, it ain't a sin
to want something better, then the shape your in
the rain came at the break of day
your light in the windowpane, said come on in

Its a broken heart babe, I know the sound
Feels like your hands, are nailed to the ground
but it'll pass just like everything else
you won't let it get to me, the next time around

Its a hard earn victory
The life that come from you to me 
can never be wrong

Grown from a moment and a million miles
here lies the stardust and it slowly dies
borrowed from nothing come back half alive
and the stars they whisper blessings as you walk by


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The ringing in my left ear, and the faint hissing in my right ear.

Good times.


----------



## DaveN




----------



## DaveN




----------



## DaveN




----------



## DaveN




----------



## DaveN

*R.I.P.*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

This is somethin' real special


----------



## scooby

Powerful vocals from Sia, as usual. Easily my favourite vocalist.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

It's local stuff, but it's a lovely song.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ninja12

G-Eazy been on


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## jdi123

Caledonia


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## reaffected




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## areyousatisfied

Boy Division by My Chemical Romance. I've loved the band for a while now, but just now heard this song. I'm in love. May just be one of my favorites by them.


----------



## Kevin001

I love this song.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## bad baby

overwhelmed by strange waves of melancholy.

my head ain't screwed on right these days


----------



## uziq




----------



## My Hearse

Astriaal - Revere the labyrinth.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse

Mortuorial Eclipse - The Aethyr's Call.


----------



## DatShyGuy

Right now I'm listening to Gold rushed - The Royal Concept.


----------



## My Hearse

Randal Collier-Ford - Horns of Eden. 

I can't stop listening to this song.....ah.. So good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Saille - The Great God Pan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The cooling fans on my PC


----------



## My Hearse

Xanthochroid - The Lepers Prospect.


----------



## My Hearse

Enmarta - Aesthetics.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Loosh

“A Strange Presence Near the Woods” Carach Angren


----------



## My Hearse

Loosh said:


> "A Strange Presence Near the Woods" Carach Angren


Good taste in music! Carach Angren was my first Symphonic Black Metal band that I discovered.

And Lammendam still remains as their best album.


----------



## My Hearse

Akira Yamaoka & Melissa Williamson - Letter - From The Lost Days.


----------



## Loosh

Elliot Alderson said:


> Good taste in music! Carach Angren was my first Symphonic Black Metal band that I discovered.
> 
> And Lammendam still remains as their best album.


They're pretty awesome. Especially their lyrical themes. I think my first Symphonic Black Metal band and album I listened to was Limbonic Art - Moon in the Scorpio which remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Loosh

And right now I'm listening to:

"Wotan" by Enslaved.


----------



## My Hearse

Samuael Laflamme - Now My Son.


----------



## Hexadecimal

PDQ Bach - The Abduction of Figaro


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Loosh

Loosh said:


>


That is: Veils of Wintersorrow - Obtained Enslavement


----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## quesara




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## tea111red

6 underground - sneaker pimps


----------



## Andras96




----------



## Loosh




----------



## 658298

Birds of Tokyo


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse

Amphoteric said:


>


Wow! I just made it to the season finale episode 13 of season 2. I love this season so far! + I have a love for mental asylums.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dune87

A midnight blue, day and night 
I've been missing you 
I've been thinkin' about you baby


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Winds




----------



## mattmc

_Do I care if I survive this? Bury the dead where they're found.
In a veil of great surprises: I wonder did you love me at all?_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MCHB

My favorite part is when the jellyfish gets sucked into the impeller, lol!


----------



## DarrellLicht

They just don't make songs like they used to..


----------



## MCHB

DarrellLicht said:


> They just don't make songs like they used to..


Objection! :grin2:


----------



## DarrellLicht

MBwelder said:


> Objection! :grin2:


..Thanks :yes


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears

I remember watching an interview with the girl in this video. She was brought up from the audience by Bono, and laid down next to him on stage while he sang this little ditty. Ffs. She said she almost peed her pants. Seriously.

Guess I can sort of see that, I mean the guy was nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize. I mean, along with Gandhi. Ffs. I gotta be honest if I was a girl I'd probably do him. Just sayin.


----------



## mattmc

_Morning rays of sun shine through the window lighting up my face
turn around there's no one next to me it's only empty space
all the trees and nature start to bloom so why do I remain
I remain, remain waiting
I remain waiting_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## SilentStrike




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red

heaven is gone - seventh void


----------



## tea111red

shame of life - butthole surfers


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dune87




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nefury




----------



## dune87




----------



## persona non grata




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Cam1




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse

Scytherium - Depravity of Human Essence.


----------



## SilkyJay




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Batcat




----------



## gheck




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse

Dragged Into Sunlight - To Hieron.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Ne Obliviscaris - As Icicles Fall.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

AW hell I can't wait for the rest of this EP


----------



## ourwater




----------



## mattmc

_Like a clown I put on a show
The pain is real even if nobody knows_


----------



## dune87




----------



## joolz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc

_You are my sweetest downfall_


----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dune87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Haunty




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## reaffected

*ahhhhh yessss*

Though everyone dislikes my music... s'okay...we have intimate times


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

I wish this was like the theme song to my life


----------



## bad baby

i literally.can.not.stop listening to this (*=.=)






苦しまずにすむ 恋なんて無い
もう、会えなくなるなんて


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostinReverie

Always loved this song. Makes me happy.


----------



## LostinReverie

Also, this group I used to love in my teen years, back in.. nvm.






No offense to Canadians! We practically are in MN.


----------



## Andras96




----------



## My Hearse

Akira Yamaoka & Melissa Williamson - Letter - From The Lost Days.


----------



## My Hearse

Antikatechon - Altaria Expiationis.


----------



## My Hearse

Konau - Speech From The Shadows.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## zomgz




----------



## TenYears

This is just an amazing woman.

Get to know her story.

Wow.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ByStorm

This one reeaally had to grow on me but man is it good.


----------



## My Hearse

Akira Yamaoka - A Stray Child.


----------



## theloneleopard

It's a tie between "I'm Not Sorry"-Morrissey






"And I'm
Not looking for
Just anyone"

AND

"I Know It's Over"-The Smiths






"If you're so funny
Then why are you on your own tonight?
And if you're so clever
Then why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so very entertaining
Then why are you on your own tonight?
If you're so very good looking
Why do you sleep alone tonight?
I know because tonight is just like any other night
That's why you're on your own tonight
With your triumphs and your charms"


----------



## JDsays

Chris Brown - Zero






This music video is fire. Chris Brown in so on point and the music so freaking catchy, it's perfect.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ameenah

m18r18 said:


> This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?
> 
> My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


I'm super into chillstep. This mix is my current fav
Emotional Chillstep Mix 1 by Amarel
 [MEDIA=youtube]nK0s9ulqGaQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou

The song is moving in itself, but I like how the _power_ of images intensifies the feelings.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ChairmanWow

I am a huge Beatles fan obviously but lately Ive been on an 80s alternative kick. I listen to a lot of the smiths and the pixies. Bands like dinosaur JR and the Replacements. Sadly my music tastes never venture further than the mid 90's


----------



## ChairmanWow

[flash=]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njw9fbs0b28&feature=player_embedded [/flash]


----------



## ChairmanWow

[flash=425,350]https://www.youtube.com/v/njw9fbs0b28[/flash]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ChairmanWow

Finally figured it out


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Giyena




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## My Hearse

Phaeleh - Never Fade Away.


----------



## tronjheim

Setting Sail, Coming Home by Darren Korb


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## dune87




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Silere




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Jermster91

General Kota and the Control Room


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LoneWolf14

Saint Asonia- Better Place There lead singer is the original lead singer from Three days Grace.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## gheck




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse

Decrepit Birth - Polarity.


----------



## My Hearse

Hirax - Hellion Rising.


----------



## TristanTehGamer

Misfits- Halloween
Slayer- Live Undead
Double O Zeros- Howard Stern
Metallica- Phantom Lord


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## My Hearse

Linkin Park - With You.


----------



## My Hearse

In league - This Will be the End of Us.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## goku23




----------



## feels




----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Surly Wurly

Amphoteric said:


>


~zap the sonovabich agennnn~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SadGhost

Really digging this at the moment for some reason.

I've rarely set foot inside a church, but I'd love to hear this performed in person with the amazing acoustics this place seems to have.


----------



## dune87




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## My Hearse

Anaal Nathrakh - To Spite the Face.


----------



## My Hearse

Deftones - Change (In The House Of Flies).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've got a touch of tinnitus in my right ear. Sounds like a dirty ionizer.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Telliblah

__
https://soundcloud.com/garmarna%2Fover-gransen


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## DistraughtOwl




----------



## ourwater




----------



## layitontheline

i don't care anymoreeoeowowoww


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TNick

Recently discovered Ministry.

Cant. Stop. Listening.

Burning Inside:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MichelleG

Sugar by Robin Schulz and Francesco Yates


----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Animals As Leaders - David.


----------



## My Hearse

Blake Neely - The Fastest Man Alive / Always Late.


----------



## pandana




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## hellollama

Hot As You Want - Lane 8 feat. Solomon Grey


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw




----------



## ourwater




----------



## karenw




----------



## indielife




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chiriko57

I am loving "Closer" by New Motion, a really good new indie band. :grin2:


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Septicflesh - Lovecraft's Death.


----------



## feels




----------



## My Hearse

Old Mans Child - In Defiance of Existence.


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## indielife




----------



## Telliblah

JOHN FOGERTYYYYYY i wanna suck on your vocal chords and squeeze your brain


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## My Hearse

Cryptopsy - Slit Your Guts.


----------



## My Hearse

Melektaus - Exalting the primitive bestial shapes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lolathesickrose




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## gheck

Funkadelic is R.A.D.>>>>>


----------



## JTHearts




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kulbert

How come no one is talking about Adele's new track 'hello'? That's just perfection. The song is barely fourteen days old and I must have played it over a thousand times. Adele' s voice would make you believe that Egyptian pyramids were built by Joseph. Maybe Carson should learn to sing.


----------



## unemployment simulator

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## estse




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## mattmc

_You're so very special
I wish I was special_


----------



## Happy Quinn

hailee steinfeld


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gamingpup




----------



## ourwater




----------



## uziq

wish I was old enough to experience the golden days of happy hardcore


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Fever Dream

Aeiou said:


>


Excellent choice. Now I know what I'm going to be listening to for the next 50 minutes.


----------



## Icarus12

Listening to some Foxes right now.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Surly Wurly

Amphoteric said:


>


this is like the first black metal tune i ever heard that i didnt hate immediately. i like how its really ambient and crushingly depressing


----------



## goku23




----------



## My Hearse

Cryptopsy - The Knife, The Head and What Remains.


----------



## Amphoteric

Surly Wurly said:


> this is like the first black metal tune i ever heard that i didnt hate immediately. i like how its really ambient and crushingly depressing


Yeah, I usually don't like black metal either. Or really any metal in which the potentially good music is ruined with excessive gurglegargle vocals... folk metal suffers from that a lot, too


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## indielife




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Vomitory - Hollow Retribution.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## gamingpup




----------



## indielife




----------



## The Starry night

Beirut - Postcards from Italy.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse

Beyond Creation - The Aura.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87

I'm dying beautifully


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Artificial Brain - Wired Opposites.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## My Hearse

Xanthochroid - Blessed He With Boils.


----------



## DiscardYourFear




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Ameenah

it's on replay


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## indielife




----------



## Ameenah

indielife said:


>


I like it


----------



## indielife

Ameenah said:


> I like it


That's great to hear  Sufjan is my favorite artist by far. He has made a lot of great songs that are worth checking out.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mattmc




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Andras96




----------



## My Hearse

Advent Sorrow - The Agony Courses Through My Veins.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## indielife




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## My Hearse

Slice the Cake - Stone and Silver Part I - The Mountains of Man.


----------



## gheck




----------



## unemployment simulator

Annie mac, I think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

The Cure - Just Like Heaven


----------



## TenYears

#self-explanatory
#gettinthefuqoutofmyownheadforawhile
#byebye


----------



## scooby




----------



## sajs




----------



## indielife




----------



## JTHearts

THIS IS IT BOYS THIS IS WAR


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TenYears

I love this song. And I hate this song. It reminds me so, so much of her.

It breaks my heart every time I listen to it, all over again. And yet, I can't stop listening to it sometimes.

I miss her so, so, so, so, so much. I wish I had the chance to dry her tears one more time. And maybe do it the right way this time.

Idk.

I wish I could have helped her. I wish I could have shown her how to be happy, how to want to go on. I hate myself, so, so much for not being able to do that. I always will.

I have so, so, so much guilt, man.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Andras96




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## feels

hell yeah hell yeAH


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

That cinematography and awkward dancing is all I need to be happy in life.


----------



## Shinobi1001

An awesome one by Ultraspank


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Wirt

i realize the songs old lol. But this slow versions pretty awesome


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Bieber's new album is pretty good.


----------



## uziq




----------



## uziq

Kevin001 said:


> Bieber's new album is pretty good.


i dig it as well


----------



## Kevin001

uziq said:


> i dig it as well


:high5


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## uziq




----------



## Amphoteric

Callsign said:


> My fav of theirs, love the disillusionment


Yeah that is a good song too. I only recently found this band so I've been listening to them a lot the past few days.





And with this song it was like what language is this? Oh it's Icelandic. Oh it's from a Sigur Rós song --- of course, lol.


----------



## nordision

I miss her so much :crying:


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Black Pearls, by John Coltrane.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## odetoanoddity

Pretty sure I wrote this already, but I am *still* addicted to 'Unstoppable' by Lianne La Havas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Shinobi1001

So melodic and great


----------



## ourwater




----------



## joolz




----------



## Blue2015

London Grammar - If you wait - Album


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive

love those episodes


----------



## blue2




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I love listening to 2ne1(korean pop girl group).They are so great.Right now I'm listening to their song "Lonely".


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## ourwater




----------



## My Hearse

Sleeping Village - Memories of a Forgotten Solitude.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dre12

Not just the song, this is one of the best Hip Hop albums I have heard. Love the production, dark and slightly old school.


----------



## dune87




----------



## Silere




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RiversBetweenUs

[MEDIA=youtube]DNjlryM-R64[/MEDIA]


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mik3

The Weeknd


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## layitontheline

this night, we prayyyy


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## Upgrade




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## MondKrabbe

Music used in Quentin Tarantino movies.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## TenYears




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## indielife




----------



## gheck




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## joolz

​


RiversBetweenUs said:


>


Nice. I've been listening to them for some years.


----------



## joolz




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## Goopus

Faceless by Red


----------



## TenYears




----------



## feels




----------



## reaffected

*me...*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JohnDoe26

Well this song has finally grown on me


----------



## mattmc

_'Cause the end, is where we begin
Where broken hearts mend
and start to beat again
The end, is where we begin_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## CristianNC

Well, I don't know if this qualifies as a song, just a hilarious mix between one of the most aggresive metal bands and...Justin Bieber. Genius!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift

Come on.

COME ON.


----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## feels

Still listening to this goddamn EP it's too good


----------



## theloneleopard

Morcheeba-Trigger Hippie






EDIT:

Also, Leave The Lights On-Meiko


----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Blue2015

M83 - Hurry up, we're dreaming - Full album.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## VeryVeryTired

Right at this very moment I'm listening to Mercedes Benz by Janis Joplin.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## catcharay

Lyrics lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Overdrive

Going down


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears

I did the whip, nay nay for my kids last weekend and they were like...dad...no...please...stop....lmao. Idk why, it wasn't that bad. I don't think *hmmm* Now I'm working on the quan.


----------



## Raephex

(the actual song's literally only a 22 second loop unfortunately)


----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## InFlames

"Till The End Of Time" Firewind


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## InFlames




----------



## InFlames




----------



## InFlames




----------



## InFlames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Chrysanthea




----------



## herk

obsessed


----------



## mattmc




----------



## S a m




----------



## LoneWolf14

Adema-Close friends


----------



## ourwater




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

CL(kpop group 2ne1 member)-Hello bi+ches.It's one dope song.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TryingMara

"Step out of the shadows" by Glen Hansard.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Evo1114

The new Grimes album (Art Angels) has been on repeat all week.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## joolz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## S a m




----------



## ksevile

None better is bluegrass than the inimitable Ralph Stanley. Nothing beats his picking and singing style. You have to love his harmony with Sammy Adkins too.


----------



## Fedorov91

PandaBearx said:


>


love her album


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## uziq




----------



## uziq

PandaBearx said:


>


have been binging on this girl

soap (love the music video, the one from 4 months ago, not the new one) and pity party are probably my favorites


----------



## sagarverma

Right now listening to latest Bollywood songs of 2015.


----------



## SvanThorXx

"Fjara" by Sólstafir.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Insomnium




----------



## Overdrive

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Scott :rain


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dune87




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Miss Scarletta




----------



## mattmc

_Your failures devour,
Your heart in every hour,
You're drowning in your imperfection_


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## andbreathme




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Orbiter

Just some good old 50s tunes from Fallout.
_She is just like I want her to be

a million times hotter than TNT._


----------



## theloneleopard

Never the Same-Supreme Beings of Leisure

The yearning of the violins...






"Mysterious chemistry..."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

theloneleopard said:


> Never the Same-Supreme Beings of Leisure
> 
> The yearning of the violins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mysterious chemistry..."


^^^Nice track^^^


----------



## theloneleopard

Canadian Brotha said:


> ^^^Nice track^^^


Thanks...

I was thinking this and Amazing Life by Jem


----------



## SvanThorXx

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Björk. :kiss: I adore her.

I am currently listening to "Hymn for the Missing" by Red. Didn't feel like embedding anything, lol.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Ape




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Allisfulloflove




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catcharay




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## uziq




----------



## mattmc




----------



## CarnageFernando

Mazzy Star Hope Sandoval - Five String Serenade from the album "So Tonight I Might See"


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## VirtualAntics

Listening to some old, favourite world music.


----------



## Etherealx

its helping my mood rn ~


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## jstne




----------



## Etherealx

red velvet *o*


----------



## coeur_brise

Even though his one other song talks about womanizing, this one gets to me in a weird way.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Grushenka

i'm a ruin - marina and the diamonds


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## umakemebarf

The chorus of Martika - Toy Soldiers has been in my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## 10k




----------



## ourwater




----------



## scooby

Last I listened to was Lana Del Rey's latest album "Honeymoon" front to back. But here are some songs from it that I like a lot. Sad that this videos doesn't have the same audio quality as on spotify.
















Her music gives me this vibe of a sad, hazy dreamlike atmosphere filled with cigarette smoke. Sorta like being in the red room from Twin Peaks. Or it makes me think of the movie Mulholland Drive even more, which is one of my favourite movies ever. Seems like it gives me vibes similar to a lot of David Lynch atmospheres actually.


----------



## ArtemisAg

I am currently digging The Hills by The Weeknd


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## gheck




----------



## LoneWolf14

Limp bizkit- I'm broke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Werecat

m18r18 said:


> This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?
> 
> My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


I listening to Rock and Roll


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## NuthinSimple

How do you embed the video via the youtube command?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CWe

Nick Cannon - Pray 4 My City


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc

NuthinSimple said:


> How do you embed the video via the youtube command?


You only leave the part after watch?v=. Take everything else out of the brackets.


----------



## NuthinSimple

mattmc said:


> You only leave the part after watch?v=. Take everything else out of the brackets.


Thanks man.


----------



## mattmc

NuthinSimple said:


> Thanks man.


You're welcome. It's fun to share music.


----------



## Brina Miko




----------



## uziq




----------



## uziq




----------



## ChosenToDie

My favourite songs 

*Slipknot - Snuff* (



)
*Stay this way * (



)
*Starset - Carnivore* (



)
*My Darkest Days - Save Yourself* (



)

there's more just dont want to overflow you with my songs


----------



## The Enemy Within

Spindrift said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Silere




----------



## 10k




----------



## Marflaxen

eyeguess said:


> Built to Spill's _Keep it Like a Secret_


I'm surprised to see this here. Not many people even know Built To Spill even exists.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Amphoteric

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## versikk

Chimaira


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mocha latte

Rock the Casbah. I can't get it out of my head


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ben12

This is the song I'm going to play when I end my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Hopendreamer111




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## indielife




----------



## LostinReverie

The voice inside my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## ourwater




----------



## theloneleopard

Sia-Breathe Me


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 10k

Yvonne Catterfeld - Lieber So


----------



## mattmc

_I don't feel it anymore._


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## pinkkawaii

:haha Love him!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## feels

Been going deaf to this album during my commute


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Silere




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## sheepishgirl

Love love love that song 

it came out in like 2010 i believe!!


----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## VirtualAntics

This one...





Also. This one...


----------



## uziq




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lost wanderer

This song simply won't get out of my head


----------



## Maverick34




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dune87




----------



## NuthinSimple




----------



## dune87




----------



## Maverick34

Have a Holly Jolly Christmas - 106.7 Lite FM


----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## catcharay




----------



## dune87




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Danae102

i know a lot of people will hate this song because of the people who sing it, but oh well lol. Chris brown ft Rihanna Put it Up. I don't think this song was released to the public, but some how people obtained it.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## novalax




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels

I want a sci-fi film with this in the soundtrack


----------



## Maverick34

I was born 1970 but love doo ***


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## NerdyNath




----------



## pinkkawaii




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## uziq




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## cat001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

that black dress lord almighty. They need to put more of her **** on spotify asap


----------



## Amphoteric

Not too bad.


----------



## mattmc

_And I'll survive, paranoid 
I have lost the will to change
And I am not proud, cold blooded fate
I will shut the world away_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Because "Bon Jovi rocks, on occasion".


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## indielife




----------



## mattmc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## StoicJester

Same Damn Life by Seether


----------



## McFly

This is a great mellow piece with a bit of a dark gospel tone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## McFly

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Awesome 80s classic, another good 80s seasonal classic:


----------



## andbreathme




----------



## indielife




----------



## ellirpa

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYDvBd2Gpw


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## FunkyFedoras




----------



## mattmc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## CosmicLow

*MJC - Lost In The City*


----------



## Wirt

my change-up. the vocals are a bit cliche but im getting used to it. but i like the guitar a lot


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Charmeleon

I'm new to LCD Soundsystem but I'm really loving this track right now


----------



## indielife




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can buy The Cure tickets a year in advance right now. I guess they'll probably all be sold out well in advance but jesus christ I can't buy tickets a year in advance you know? AHHHHHHH. I want to see them live one day though.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

The Best of Times, by Dream Theater


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Batcat




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## cat001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Arcases

i believe in this feeling
it won't stop
you were
shifting
and they won't stop
really shifting
and i don't love
what happened to me
and i won't stop
it's this 
feeling


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Kevin001

I love this song so much.....


----------



## dune87




----------



## feels




----------



## odetoanoddity

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkkawaii




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## EvonneEzell

With Arms Outstretched - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Charmeleon

Substitution by Silversun Pickups, pretty psyched to see them in April


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## andretti

CopadoMexicano said:


> "Cant stop me" - Jadakiss


jada :grin2:

old school mase

jealous guys 




you control the situation , you get in they head before you get in they bed, 
2. girls run like buses you may miss one but you can catch another one every hour on the hour promptly 
3. what that girl aint willing to do , you got 100 other girls more then willing. :yes


----------



## sweetSacrifice




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DiscardYourFear




----------



## dune87




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Xenagos

Sandra - Maria Magdalena 1985


----------



## Greyx

Better by Hurt


----------



## DiscardYourFear




----------



## Ape

She looks just like my sister. I love Alizee~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos

AMORPHIS - The Smoke


----------



## Maverick34




----------



## reaffected




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TheOLDPrince

Terrible, but not rip-able, invincible, I hung invisible
****in' mistletoe all over the world, I stuck my *** up under it
Now pucker up them lips and kiss it hoes
Here we go, Bad and Evil so you know how this'll go
The competition's miserable, we stomp them *****es this is no
Joke, going overboard like someone threw us off the boat, choke
Cough from all the smoke, I'm tryna stay on fire
So you know if I hate ****ing water sprinklers, I don't love the hose
Someone let the cat out the bag, now it's time to stuff its face
Back in that *****, smother that little mother****er 'til it suffocates (who)
You! had long enough of a wait
Why are they tryin' to be so secretive Bad and Evil is reunited, hey?
Came back to annihilate the games in dire straights as I await
Word on Satan as I drop fall to my knees before this Ouija board
And I pray now I lay me down to sleep
I do this **** in my sleep I'm sleeping now imagine if I awake
I'm champ *****, I'll never taste the canvas
Could never be no damn wuss or *****, never mushy, so you can't squish
Nowhere near a tush, in fact if I jump out a bush
In a sneak attack's the only way I'll say I am-Bush
Outlandish, these words are weapons that I brandish
Stand-offish to hoes, keep your hands off this
Can't top it, so what the **** would I sugarcoat it for?
Law? **** protocol, I'd holla at this ho, but now my throat is sore


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## OffthechainJoehovah

Songs from the anime Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenos

RIP


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ShatteredGlass

a damn good opening from a damn good anime. :3


----------



## andretti

logic under pressure


----------



## Artnot




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EngulfedBySun

*Metal*

Insomnium - through the shadows


----------



## dune87




----------



## TheGarlicRouter

I feel as though I'm the only person on here who likes house music but...


----------



## dune87




----------



## Farideh

Imogen Heap - Useless

It's funny how I'm listening to this song at work. Not that I feel useless. I just don't enjoy being at work.


----------



## herk




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse

I will always love bands who listened to too much Sonic Youth (like myself):


----------



## uziq




----------



## Arcases

Here;s a nice gothic playlist i found , you don't need uplifting music , you need to drown in depression instead , afterall i know your husband is an indian


----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## gthopia94




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Emar




----------



## dragonfruit

The Cataracs feat Luciana "Big Dipper"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Flora20

Mozart - Divertimento in D major, K. 136


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## prettypony

My favorites right now are I Am the Highway (Audioslave), One (Metallica), and On My Own (Ashes Remain).


----------



## 629753

YEEZY YEEZE JUST JUMPED OVER THE JUMPMAN!


----------



## CosmicLow

Simplex - Let Go mp3 download


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ggvirus




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The overwhelming sense that something bad is going to happen.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Batcat




----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd "Animals"


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rememo




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## izbits




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## yurt




----------



## stone free




----------



## coeur_brise

Disarm- Smashing Pumpkins





Is it weird to hear that voice out if what you just heard, a very deep voice? Strange to me..


----------



## Amphoteric

This comment is surprisingly accurate:


> Once again proving that Bob Dylan songs are best when performed by someone other than Bob Dylan.


lol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## LoneWolf14

Asking Alexandria- I won't give in and Speaker Knockerz- Dab you up


----------



## gthopia94




----------



## gthopia94




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## andretti

anderson paak -suede


----------



## uziq




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## malaise

Epic vocals and badassery


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## LostinReverie

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 This is one of those songs that I've heard so many times that it's easy to kind of ignore how great it really is.

Guessing this is in reference to Glen Frey's passing but I think Don Felder actually had more to do with this particular song.

Still a great song. Never forget the first time I heard it. I was in my teens. My best (only) friend had just gotten his first car. He said "You gotta hear this song".

Truthfully, I like the slower and more mellow (country rock style) Eagles stuff.

Like this.......






Not just Frey's voice but the harmony in that group was amazing (ironically).


----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ladysoul

Just listened to this, its been a while since iv jamed music.


----------



## Emar

Smooth Jazz Radio


----------



## Blue2015

The Neighbourhood - I love you (Full Album)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Repix




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## layitontheline

this song is better than a high


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator

__
https://soundcloud.com/oesb%2F15-xxxl


----------



## probably offline




----------



## TheGarlicRouter




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Amphoteric said:


>


:agree


----------



## Silere




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## yurt

He has a unique voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## izbits




----------



## feels




----------



## JayDivision

Can't believe i skipped over this band when I had my last shoegaze phase. So good


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## izbits




----------



## cat001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Amphoteric

omg. I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan

Since AIC was posted right after the very talented Madeleine I posted (nice Martin geetar sound!).. Love this guys re-work of a classic AIC song, funks me out!.. I lived during the WC grunge scene back in my early 20's on the west coast when AIC, Nirvana, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam etc all came to be.. I was the same age as they were in this video back in the day, it was a really cool time


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels

gatdamn


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TheGarlicRouter




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mammagamma

Soundgarden's Superunknown
Current song:


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## josh23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Andras96

Screw everything.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## hereandthere




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Mendelssohn: A midsummer Night's Dream, Op.21


----------



## Gelfling




----------



## Gelfling

^ A* For effort lmao xD


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Famous

The The - Mind Bomb


----------



## josh23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Polar

Matoma - Running Out


----------



## malaise

Music is one of the only things that can lift my mood. I love going back to songs I loved years ago and rediscovering the same vitality and emotions I experienced when I first heard them.
​


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TenYears

I'm somehow in a retro phase right now. I started listening to some old stuff that was popular way, way back in my day and....I seriously doubt anyone here even remembers the Lords of Acid and Ministry and Dead or Alive. They used to play these, over and over again when I was in my "club phase" in hs lmao. These just got played into the gound at the clubs we used to go to...The Lizard Lounge, The Engine Room, 6400....brings back memories.

They actually seemed a lot better when we were in the club high as *** on X and acid and coke, tbh. My dealer used to show up at these clubs with, I shiz you not, a briefcase. A briefcase full of whatever you could possibly want.


----------



## Barakiel

josh23 said:


>


Pretty much all my favorite artists have mentioned Bartok at one point or another in interviews and he's up there on my "artists I need to listen to" list o:


----------



## smeeble

Shawn Wasabi- marble soda


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## josh23

Barakiel said:


> Pretty much all my favorite artists have mentioned Bartok at one point or another in interviews and he's up there on my "artists I need to listen to" list o:


I haven't listened to much Bartok either. I listen to a LOT of music though and I only post things here that I really, REALLY like. So I'll definitely be listening to him more in the future!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arcases




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## josh23

Two of the three works from one of my very favourite CD's (the third work I listened to as well, but the right recording is not on youtube).











In the second one here, Strauss quotes the 'transfiguration' melody from the first one (the first he wrote when he was 24, the second when he was an old man close to death), after the words 'is this perchance death?' This is, for me, one of the most moving moments in all of music.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## malaise




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Dark Shines




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## uziq




----------



## JohnDoe26

Don't judge :b


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Magnus




----------



## dragonfruit

Unpretty by TLC.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive

Canadian Brotha said:


>


i dig  thx


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SusanStorm




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## layitontheline

It's 2 am
The fear is gone
I'm sitting here waiting
The gun's still warmmm


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## uziq




----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Amphoteric

This live version is amazing.


----------



## coeur_brise

If anyone wants to become a virtuouso, here's the link:






One of my favorite songs. It means "love dream" in German.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## AllieG

Almost 2 years here and I still don't know how to post videos correctly lol but here are the links:

Flume & Chet Faker - Drop the Game






Chet Faker - Gold


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TenYears

Oh Bono, you Nobel Peace Prize candidate, you stud, you musical genius, you billionaire that launches tours against billionaire corporations....you...are so modest though....lmao. Oh, don't get me wrong I love Bono and I love U2. But. You're gonna bring a girl on stage in front of a gazillion thousand people and sing with her and blink with her and breathe with her and hold her hand on stage and then dump her back into the audience when you're done with her? You stud.

There was an interview I think in Rolling Stone magazine years ago, with this woman in the video and she said she had to try really hard to keep from peeing her pants. She was so overwhelmed she almost lost all her bodily functions. That would not have been good.

Some of the earlier youtube comments are....interesting.


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## josh23




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Winterwalk

"I know it's hard to tell how mixed up you feel
Hoping what you need is behind every door
Each time you get hurt, I don't want you to change
Because everyone has hopes, you're human after all
The feeling sometimes, wishing you were someone else
Feeling as though you never belong
This feeling is not sadness, this feeling is not joy
I truly understand. Please, don't cry now

Please don't go, I want you to stay
I'm begging you please, please don't leave here
I don't want you to hate;
For all the hurt that you feel,
The world is just illusion, trying to change you"

"But what I do know, is to us the world is different
As we are to the world but I guess you would know that"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Hikikomori2014

Blackstar


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## mattmc

_But all the vacancy the words revealed
Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel_


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## reaffected




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## zonebox

PHP:


          _______             _______  _______  _______    _       _________ _        _______  _                
|\     /|(  ___  )|\     /|  (  ___  )(  ____ )(  ____ \  ( \      \__   __/| \    /\(  ____ \( \      |\     /|
( \   / )| (   ) || )   ( |  | (   ) || (    )|| (    \/  | (         ) (   |  \  / /| (    \/| (      ( \   / )
 \ (_) / | |   | || |   | |  | (___) || (____)|| (__      | |         | |   |  (_/ / | (__    | |       \ (_) / 
  \   /  | |   | || |   | |  |  ___  ||     __)|  __)     | |         | |   |   _ (  |  __)   | |        \   /  
   ) (   | |   | || |   | |  | (   ) || (\ (   | (        | |         | |   |  ( \ \ | (      | |         ) (   
   | |   | (___) || (___) |  | )   ( || ) \ \__| (____/\  | (____/\___) (___|  /  \ \| (____/\| (____/\   | |   
   \_/   (_______)(_______)  |/     \||/   \__/(_______/  (_______/\_______/|_/    \/(_______/(_______/   \_/

_________ _______    ______   _______    _______  _______ _________ _______  _                                  
\__   __/(  ___  )  (  ___ \ (  ____ \  (  ____ \(  ___  )\__   __/(  ____ \( (    /|                           
   ) (   | (   ) |  | (   ) )| (    \/  | (    \/| (   ) |   ) (   | (    \/|  \  ( |                           
   | |   | |   | |  | (__/ / | (__      | (__    | (___) |   | |   | (__    |   \ | |                           
   | |   | |   | |  |  __ (  |  __)     |  __)   |  ___  |   | |   |  __)   | (\ \) |                           
   | |   | |   | |  | (  \ \ | (        | (      | (   ) |   | |   | (      | | \   |                           
   | |   | (___) |  | )___) )| (____/\  | (____/\| )   ( |   | |   | (____/\| )  \  |                           
   )_(   (_______)  |/ \___/ (_______/  (_______/|/     \|   )_(   (_______/|/    )_)

 ______              _______    _______  _______           _______                                              
(  ___ \ |\     /|  (  ___  )  (  ____ \(  ____ )|\     /|(  ____ \                                             
| (   ) )( \   / )  | (   ) |  | (    \/| (    )|| )   ( || (    \/                                             
| (__/ /  \ (_) /   | (___) |  | |      | (____)|| |   | || (__                                                 
|  __ (    \   /    |  ___  |  | | ____ |     __)| |   | ||  __)                                                
| (  \ \    ) (     | (   ) |  | | \_  )| (\ (   | |   | || (                                                   
| )___) )   | |     | )   ( |  | (___) || ) \ \__| (___) || (____/\                                             
|/ \___/    \_/     |/     \|  (_______)|/   \__/(_______)(_______/


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HylianWarriorPrincess89

Good one! like that one


----------



## donuts2

Yesterday - Atmosphere


----------



## TenYears

Dedicated to a good girl in my life gone bad lmao....

These days, all I do is
Wonder if you bendin' over backwards for someone else
Wonder if you're rollin' up a backwoods for someone else
Doing things I taught you, gettin' nasty for someone else
You don't need no one else
You don't need nobody else, no
Why you never alone
Why you always touching road
Used to always stay at home, be a good girl
You was in a zone, yeah
You should just be yourself
Right now, you're someone else


----------



## HylianWarriorPrincess89

It's a backstreet boys cover "As long as you love me" Sleeping at Last


----------



## andretti

just heard this song. its been on repeat for the past couple of hours. im in love with it.]


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## DaveCan

Absolutely love the guitar part to this song from start to finish. Great energy and playing by Neal Schon.


----------



## LostinReverie

silence


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kovu




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## pinkkawaii




----------



## Batcat




----------



## MCHB




----------



## TenYears

I cannot get this ****** song out of my head. So old school. But. So true. So true.

You told me that you'd never hurt me
Girl, you just tore my life apart
Tell me, baby, why'd you do it
Won't you bring me back my heart

Why you treat me so bad...
Why you treat me so bad...


----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Evo1114

I listen to this at least 10 times per day...


----------



## Tadashi




----------



## Charlottex

Tori Kelly - All In My Head


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## josh23




----------



## scooby




----------



## Tadashi




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## anxiousanddepressed

evanescence!!!


----------



## estse

I've searched out everything featuring Swedish singer Linda Olah since hearing her with Cabaret Contemporain. Here she is with Luna Maze:








Ghostly Presence said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Callum96

RIP Jay Reatard


----------



## novalax




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## herk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence

estse said:


> Circa 1999, the Microphones were playing a show in some obscure building at Brown University, so a friend and I attempted to find this show. We walked around for over an hour, and then went in a diner to ask, "Do you know where the Microphones and Calvin Johnson are playing?" They had no idea, but we walked out and I swear Calvin and the K Records crew were all sitting at a booth staring at us as we walked out. True story.


Wouldn't be surprised if it was them. Sounds like something that'd happen. I've met a few people who have run into them in a similar fashion, it seems. Their live shows are my favorite.


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds




----------



## mattmc




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## josh23




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## PoeticSoul

*Singng a Little Tune*

Personally, I love the Beatles, they are pretty amazing. But I listen to a wide range of genres from opera to soul to country. Right now, I am really into Jamey Johnson and also listening to Glass Animals.


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Asho2345

also a fan of kerser and a whole lot of other rap artists


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## uziq




----------



## Primordial Loop




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## xyz.unknown




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Haunty




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## andbreathme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric

Just came across this and damn, despite the title being in Finnish it took me a while to realise that the lyrics are actually in Finnish too. They've managed to make it sound so magical and mystical. This album is apparently from 2012 and yeah it sounds about 100% more psychedelic than the band's earlier stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

I love this song....


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## herk

old yeasayer, gettin excited about the new album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Skeletra




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

This song:






And these albums:













Toad Licker said:


> [The Naked And Famous - Punching In A Dream]


WOW! Used to listen to this playing FIFA 12. Good times. That game introduced me to Foster The People, Kasabian, The Vaccines and Ting Tings, bands I still listen to sometimes


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## unemployment simulator

it's sooo good! "do do doooo da dooo da dooooooooooooo"


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## TenYears

Wes needs help, ffs. I miss this band, so much. I think he's had a meltdown recently. I heard about it on the radio but can't find it anywhere.

*sigh* I think he had a complete meltdown a few years ago at a live show. I hope he's OK. I....hope they come back....I really miss their music, no one else out there like them.


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric

This day begins with Burzum


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ghostly Presence

In one of those moods where I feel overstimulated from listening to so much music and yet silence doesn't quite fulfill me. Rain always works as the perfect middleman to solve this predicament. Great for falling asleep to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

Delta Sleep System 2.0


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## catcharay

Troye sivan- youth
RL grime - scylla


----------



## Mur

Kanye West - Real Friends


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TenYears

This was me and my girls song. I really cannot listen to this song anymore lmao.


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Andras96




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## andretti

Penning these lyrics from a hammock
With an ounce of kush, a pack of bamboos
And an ice cream sandwich, I'm that dude
Game given to you from an OG point of view
Usually I'll sell it, but I got enough to share with you.....

SPITTA!!!!


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB

Toad Licker said:


>


LOL! In a former shop I worked in, my supervisor's mp3 player had this song stuck on repeat for like 2 hours! Not by choice mind you, but it was pretty comical!


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Maverick34

Freestyle & 80's Madness - The Shadow (Latin freestyle mix)


----------



## euphoria04

feelin' a little bit of that Wu-Tang throwback


----------



## Amphoteric

"Denn du bist was du isst, und ihr wisst was es ist" :flush


----------



## ourwater

Christopher of the Wolves - Reiki Healing Music


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater

Stan Richardson - Shakuhachi Meditation Music


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## catcharay




----------



## MCHB

Atreyu - Gallows


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Winterwalk

Jay Munly - Spill the wine


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater

Shakuhachi Meditation Music - Sounds True: Disc 2, 1-13


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## LilUglyMane

Thundercat bringing you tha fonke!


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001

I've been listening to this for the last hour. Got me thinking.....


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol:






Slowly growing on me. So weird. Guess I see how they influenced SW. Some of their songs sound awful to me though and not unnerving so they don't work.

Non live version:






Someone commented:

'Jesus....this makes Cannibal Corpse sound like the Bee Gees...﻿' :lol


----------



## soulstorm

@Toad Licker

Within Temptation - That reminds me a lot of Evanescence!


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## estse

(I want to be young again.) I like how Fred (bassist/screamer on this song) gradually intensifies his vocals and starts to sound like he's out of breath and shoving the microphone up into his skull, such around 6:23


----------



## ourwater

Enya - And Winter Came


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater

The Bee Season Original Motion Picture Soundtrack


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Winterwalk

Bob Moss - Every change is a release


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater

Kundalini Meditation Music 1.	Heal Ra Ma Da Sa 2.	Prosper 3.	Mother 4.	Power of Prayer 5.	Miracle 6.	Universe 7.	Blessings


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## MCHB




----------



## dune87

this acoustic concert in this cathedral :~|
im out of words
its literally breathtaking, i feel a knot inside my throat


----------



## notjohnsmith

Kings of convenience-i don't know what i can save you from...


----------



## IWishICouldTalk

Been listening to soundtrack music recently, mainly this tune because it's catchy for some reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## josh23




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## TheLunatic19

Listening to some good ol' Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

This song is absolutely lovely. Voice comes in around 2:50


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah.....I'm on an American Idol binge


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## andretti

the dream-fancy

beat is crazy.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater

Kundalini Meditation Music 1.	Heal Ra Ma Da Sa 2.	Prosper 3.	Mother 4.	Power of Prayer 5.	Miracle 6.	Universe 7.	Blessings


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

Yalta FM


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

crystal castles - plague


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## scooby

God damn this song is beautiful.


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Hikikomori2014




----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## ourwater




----------



## juanmoretime

****in brutal.


----------



## Tone

No one plays videos in threads like this, they just post their own right? Even if that wasnt true, this video would secretly anger a lot of people, because they hear music a lot deeper & more intelligent than their own:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Force Awakens Soundtrack


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Amphoteric

Tone said:


> No one plays videos in threads like this, they just post their own right? Even if that wasnt true, this video would secretly anger a lot of people, because they hear music a lot deeper & more intelligent than their own:


Is this highbrow music?


----------



## funnynihilist

The ringing in my ears


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive

housey


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Jenniten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Loosh




----------



## indielife




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheUrbanDepressive

This has been stuck in my head for over 12 hours now:


----------



## Amphoteric

Amazing seven minutes of music.


----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Overdrive

*PREMIERE: Trudge - When the rain*











__
https://soundcloud.com/uczucia%2Ftrudge-when-the-rain


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## ourwater




----------



## flyingMint

2000s R&B is my poison.


----------



## Kevin001

This is different.......I like it.


----------



## uziq




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater

Radio Kyiv


----------



## cosmicKitten

I can't stop listening to Hunger of the Pine by Alt-J. It's so beautiful. *_*


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Mon, Feb 29, 2016


----------



## ourwater

Christina Ricci Interview. Age 13.1993, _Classic Girl Child Stars of tv and Film, Published on Sep 17, 2015_


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Mon, Feb 29, 2016


----------



## andretti




----------



## SouthFL

A/C went out at work so coworker started playing nelly- hot in here. Now I can't get it out of my head


----------



## estse




----------



## Zatch

Anything by Crywolf. Dude's underrated as ****.

In particular, "Akereyri."


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## tehuti88

Old as hell, but I used to own it on...I think it was an LP or something (either that or eight track), then on cassette, and a couple of weeks ago realized I didn't yet have it on CD, so bought it. I've been listening to this and "Centerfold" (the only songs I ever listened to on the LP/cassette) the past few nights running.

The intro and the instrumental solo get stuck in my head. I looked it up to try to figure out what that instrumentation is. The solo turns out to be a harmonica, I never would have guessed. Still not sure if that's what the intro instrument is too or not.

...I have this kind of dumb habit of pretending popular songs are actually either parts of soundtracks to stories I've written, or are songs by a fictional band I've created. :blush For this one, a particular character performs the instrumental parts described above, only it's on a fictional instrument he himself invented (definitely not a harmonica).

Okay, that's stupid and more than enough background detail. ;_;


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator

old favourite


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Zatch

Wew~


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

Unknown Mortal Orchestra's second album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Tman101

Thom Yorke - Tomorrow's Modern Boxes

I can't understand his lyrics half of the time but I sure enjoy his music.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## indielife




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


>


i dig


----------



## Zatch

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hayman

I don't really like modern music, but I will admit that I do like Ellie Goulding's 'Army'. Quite a powerful song, in my opinion. It's certainly by far and away my favourite song from her:






There's some decent lyrics in it for people like us (only if we had friends, eh?)... I think that's what drew me to it.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

another old favourite


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> another old favourite


I've always wondered where this tune came from, I heard it so many times.


----------



## AshleyVictoria




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Aquila3




----------



## unemployment simulator

Xenagos said:


> I've always wondered where this tune came from, I heard it so many times.


yea its been sampled loads of times. according to whosampled 103 other people lifted that sample! ;
http://www.whosampled.com/Art-of-Noise/Moments-in-Love/sampled/


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## josh23




----------



## Zatch

Zedd - Illusion


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SAgirl

Defenceless by Forever Came Calling. Even if I am in the worst mood this song cheers me up.


----------



## SAgirl

This is the video


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## uziq




----------



## Amphoteric

Beautiful, why haven't I listened to this album before.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dune87




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy

god, this vid is soo awkward lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001

I miss the old days.....


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Thomasjs81

I cried like a baby when I first heard this.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk

The Story - The Wicker Man


----------



## Pips

Also XO, Wake Up, Fumes, Death of a Dream, and End Credits from The Eden Project.


----------



## Shoemaker

Early jazz music


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Zatch

Sue me. ****'s a free nostalgia trip.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Pips




----------



## Resergence

I cant stop its soooo goood!


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## avoidobot3000

Eggshell said:


>


digging your taste in music !


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre

avoidobot3000 said:


> digging your taste in music !


Thanks. Sun Ra really was an amazing artist.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## user2017




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Lonelyguy111

A documentary on crop circles and my fan.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ mostly just like the lyrics though.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## steph22

i feel like listening to some 90s dance music atm lol:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I've been looking for this song for the longest.


----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mammagamma




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Pips

And you feel like something's wrong,
I feel like I won't know, I won't know.
So, keep me in mind..
Keep me in mind.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Zatch

This song aged like wine.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

really digging sonic youth evol album lately esp the above song and bubblegum


----------



## Estillum

Been listening to this like a dozen times a day since I found it.


----------



## Estillum

Toad Licker said:


>


Likelikelike


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Pips




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ourwater

Kundalini Mediation Music
1.Heal 
2.Prosper
3.Mother 
4.Power of Prayer
5.Miracle 
6.Universe 
7.Blessings


----------



## Toad Licker

Estillum said:


> Likelikelike


Yeah, I love Jack Off Jill. I just wish they'd have put out more than two albums, ugh.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## feels




----------



## uziq




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Leaf247




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## i suck at life

its not over yet-for king and country


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lethe1864

Helplessly - Tatiana Manaois


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## NerdlySquared

I always loved the lyrics to this song, I hope one day to hear something like that in my life too


----------



## 17mosorio

It's a tossup between a few. One of them is Ocean Eyes/Blackbear remix by Billie Elish. Another is Gimme More by Britney Spears haha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Euphoric




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Pips

I can't stop listening to this.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Zatch

<33333


----------



## HenDoggy

^love that song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

^nice, the new album is soo good


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## fossil

my favorite song ATM


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Radio Ukraine UR-1


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

@HenDoggy yea! I much prefer it to r plus 7.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Euphoric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater

Hamburg Zwei


----------



## uziq




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Winds




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## calichick

What a fox

Michael Boltons got a jawline for days


----------



## Persephone The Dread

calichick said:


> What a fox
> 
> Michael Boltons got a jawline for days


Dunno if I can post the video here based on other posts I've had removed before, but look up Jack Sparrow (feat. Michael Bolton) on YouTube. It's hilarious.

Davey Jones. Giant squid.

Now back to the good part.

You can call me scarface 'close enough'

This is the story, of Tony Montana.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm kind of diggin this album, need to listen to it more.


----------



## calichick

Persephone The Dread said:


> Dunno if I can post the video here based on other posts I've had removed before, but look up Jack Sparrow (feat. Michael Bolton) on YouTube. It's hilarious.
> 
> Davey Jones. Giant squid.
> 
> Now back to the good part.
> 
> You can call me scarface 'close enough'
> 
> This is the story, of Tony Montana.


He's a sexy beast, isn't he?

I knew we always had similar tastes in men PTD regardless of how many rail thin goth-looking pre pubescent boy look alikes you post :wink2:

Nobody can deny the Bolton, it's pure God form


----------



## Persephone The Dread

calichick said:


> He's a sexy beast, isn't he?
> 
> I knew we always had similar tastes in men PTD regardless of how many rail thin goth-looking pre pubescent boy look alikes you post :wink2:
> 
> Nobody can deny the Bolton, it's pure God form


he's funny at least in that video, I haven't seen him elsewhere tbh, but not really my type.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001

I love her videos...


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## brian97

"holding out for a hero" by frou frou . lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## feels




----------



## notjohnsmith

Tearjerker - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## HenDoggy

still listening to dylan-you're a big girl now :crying:



Amphoteric said:


>


never heard this kind of sound before, i like it...


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Miss Scarletta




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric

HenDoggy said:


> never heard this kind of sound before, i like it...


It's throat singing, and in Yat-Kha's case, Tuvan throat singing 
They've also done a cover album with some songs in English, and yeah this is certainly an interesting Joy Division cover:


----------



## josh23




----------



## TenYears

lmao


----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## HenDoggy

im never going to get tired of this song...


----------



## herk




----------



## reaffected




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

one of my all time faves


----------



## HenDoggy

Amphoteric said:


> It's throat singing, and in Yat-Kha's case, Tuvan throat singing
> They've also done a cover album with some songs in English, and yeah this is certainly an interesting Joy Division cover:


Interesting indeed... that throat singing seems more predominant in this song. I'm going to check out that first album sometime.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## unemployment simulator

squarepusher exjag nives. just realised as I made a typo that a site should exist called youtune.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SplendidBob

Always worth posting this, because its the best thing there is of all things.






(esp at 3:54)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## LemonBones

Old still Gold


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## uziq




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>





Kyama3 said:


> Old still Gold


love these songs


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Maverick34




----------



## Chrysanthea

*Cliffs.... Cliffs.... I wonder what's on the other side.*


----------



## Chrysanthea

*Cliffs.... Cliffs.... I wonder what's on the other side.*


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## tehuti88

The lyrics go well with a character of mine who is a police detective with dissociative identity disorder...who almost drowned a couple of times.






(Lyrics version and not the video version as I don't want to contaminate the story in my head just yet, plus, well, it gives the lyrics.)

Same with this one, aside from the feminine reference the lyrics go great with this particular character (especially "I'm your mind giving you someone to talk to" and "I'm the lie living for you so you can hide"):


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Haunty




----------



## 7th.Streeter

Wanderer- Tinashe 

Oui- Jeremih 

Vixen- Miguel


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


>


Yeah !, used to listen a lot, great to hear it again !


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> Yeah !, used to listen a lot, great to hear it again !


Yep nice track  used to hear it on Sub.fm


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## naptime




----------



## Zatch




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ben12




----------



## rickey

Broadcast - Come on Let's Go


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## andretti

freddie gibbs and madlib. this beat and hook is fire....

high


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I love me! <3


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 314

Katatonia - Day


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## naptime




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Resergence

You really want to be up lifted this is really my taste atm


----------



## tehuti88

...



ourwater said:


> Howard Jones--"Everlasting Love"


Yes! :clap


----------



## Amphoteric

Und der Haifisch der hat Tränen
Und die laufen vom Gesicht
Doch der Haifisch lebt im Wasser
so die Tränen sieht man nicht

In der Tiefe ist es einsam
Und so manche Zähre fließt 
Und so kommt es dass das Wasser
in den Meeren salzig ist


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## SplendidBob

Gah sorry, that wasn't the official version.


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## tehuti88

Xenagos said:


>


"This video contains content from Victor Entertainment, Inc.. It is not available in your country. Sorry about that."

Ouch. :?


----------



## andretti

modern day hippie- my favorite currensy song


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Arbre




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds

What a classic.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aabcehmu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

Isaac Tichaeur - Higher Level (Bicep edit)


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## unemployment simulator

<3 this, one of my favourites from last year.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## notjohnsmith

Weezer - No one else (acoustic)


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Blue2015

First Aid Kit - My silver lining


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Jermster91

A dog snoring, my box fan and my Playstation 4's fan.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Thomasjs81

Big Exit - PJ Harvey


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator

Dark Souls Challenge: Episode 2 - The Undead Burg


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Vegan Warrior

Cultura profetica, if you like Spanish reggae you should definitely check them out!!!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater

Pure FM - Berlin


----------



## ourwater

Larry King NowTyrese talks 'Furious 8,' Trump, and 'Justice League', The actor and singer sits down for a wide-ranging interview in which he discusses his desire to join the 'Justice League,'_ The actor and singer sits down for a wide-ranging interview in which he discusses his "disgust" with Donald Trump, the lack of diversity in Hollywood, and the upcoming 'Fast & Furious' sequel. _


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Michael1983

Last Day's of April - The Days I recall Being Wonderful.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Dark Jewel




----------



## nowacks

TOOL. Release another album already

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

holy ****, this is sou beautiful :crying:


----------



## Resergence




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Rihanna ft Drake-Work
I'm obsessed with this song lately.Puts me in a positive mood


----------



## HenDoggy

how im feeling right now...


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Overdrive

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 650066

Just Breathe by Pearl Jam


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## rdrr




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


>


i remember that song from when i was in jr high and just realized what he meant when saying "you know what's up," lol. i never listened that closely before.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## notjohnsmith

Portishead - It could be sweet


----------



## Winds




----------



## josh23

^Parts 2 and 3 easily found through the link






^As above, parts 2 and 3 easily found through link. This one some of my very favourite music.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## josh23




----------



## Repix




----------



## Overdrive

Matrix


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator

__
https://soundcloud.com/theblizt%2Fsubbbb-test-mastering-by-maukook


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 9872

Linkin Park - ~Burning in the Skies~ (song's dope)
and
my neighbors wife moaning. (wife's on dope)


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ohhai

"I was a teenage anarchist. What does that make me thirteen years later? We didn't "win," but that's the wrong question, like: "How would we deal with the murderers?" tell me, how do we deal with them now? If that pig who shot Mike Brown ever sees a court room, you'll have mostly the looters to thank for it. I was a teenage anarchist, and I still am."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


>


this song never gets old.. i also like the yo la tengo cover. first time watching the music video, pretty weird haha


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

kanye west-fade


----------



## ourwater

Reiki Healing Music - Christopher of the Wolves

1. Rising Sun
2. Into the Blue
3. Eclipse
4. Zenith
5. Tranquility
6. Surrender


----------



## HenDoggy

this song is fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange

HenDoggy said:


> this song never gets old.. i also like the yo la tengo cover. first time watching the music video, pretty weird haha


I'd never seen that video, or heard that cover. It was definitely interesting, lol.


----------



## Hannietta24

Mother of Earth - The Gun Club


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

classic cunningham and ae


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Groomp




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater

103.7 UnserDing - Saarbrücken


----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## truant




----------



## caveman8

Seeing Maiden tonight live, listening to Powerslave as a warmup.

Up the Irons!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Little Mix ft Jason Derulo-Secret love song


----------



## JDsays

Iggy Azalea - Team

_Baby I got me
Baby I got me
And that's all I need
Yeah that's all I need
Baby I got me
Only friend I see
Playing on my team
Is someone like.... Me_

This song is straight fire. I love the hook in this song.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

(noone cares)

This ****ing guy, I can NOT. I had only heard Hilly fields and On the coast before, and love them, but I had no idea that he is a little creative genius. ****. I have to go through everything he's ever made. So charming. It's not fair that noone listens to this.




































I have to stop...


----------



## JayDivision

Even though the first verse kind of sucks, this song is definitely going to be on repeat for a couple of weeks


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## dune87

i want my life to sound like this


----------



## Loosh




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

post number 20000!


----------



## LERZZZ

diggin anything by Small Black lately...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre

1970s version of Radiohead?


----------



## RestlessNative

This is probably (one of my) favourites at the moment


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## LibriArte




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## calichick

Man in the mirror 






And a whole lot of 80s Madonna


----------



## coeur_brise

If I could magically turn into Joni Mitchell. So beautiful inside and out






"It's life's illusions I recall. I really don't know life at all."


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## riverbird

Into the Mystic by Van Morrison. My current obsession.


----------



## Resergence




----------



## Hikin

So catchy and fun. We need a song like this for ourselves. "Anxious Kids", top of the billboard.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Blackjack-death grips


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Snow Bunny




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## herk




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater

Self-esteem, Relaxation Affermation, _2011 Trina Brunk and David Owens_


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater

The Panono 360° Camera from Germany to Make its U.S. Debut at CES 2016, _Business Wire, Published on Dec 21, 2015_


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## flyingMint




----------



## Don Aman




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## harrison




----------



## uziq




----------



## naes

Of Mice and Men-The Flood.

It's post-hardcore.


----------



## Xenagos

I've been playing this on repeat for the past few hours. Good sh*t.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater

Tel Aviv-Yafo - 97.8 Kol Israel Reshet Gimel


----------



## Resergence

I'm venting my frustration!


----------



## ourwater

Israel radio - 106 Kol Ramat Hasharon FM


----------



## Winds




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## blue2




----------



## notjohnsmith

Remote Control - The Clash


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Israel radio, Tel Aviv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

Gold London


----------



## ourwater

Israel radio, 106 Kol Ramant Hasharon FM


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

good god y'all. So nostalgic, wish it was like 10 minutes long


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Stress-Proof Your Brain - Part 2


----------



## Hikin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

the new junior boys lp


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## feels

^ some good ****


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Repix

Been listening to this constantly the past few days!


----------



## Timeylordy

Trevor Yuile - Endless Forms Most Beautiful. Found it on Supernatural fan video called "Dean Winchester Being alone"


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## ourwater

Israel Radio - Radio Lev Hamedina 91 FM


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

pete tong radio one april 8th
@feels yea really diggin' that one. their new lp is growing on me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## sikkacyanide

Love, Lust and Liars by I Prevail


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## meepie




----------



## guardian003

I'm into Believe by the bravery


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Hikin




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Haunty




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater




----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Waitin for You - Demi Lovato


----------



## ourwater

echart tolle's music to quiet the mind


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## herk




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator

this one won't leave my head, i've not even listened to it much!..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## faux pas




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater

Israel radio - 770 Mevaser Tov


----------



## Decomposed




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

almost forgot how special this album is, one of my top 5 fave albums of all time for sure. Get teary listening to it everytime.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## MsVaslovik

Heeheeeheee... Theme from a Summer Place. Percy Faith and his orchestra. 1960.


----------



## Kulbert

Kendrick Lamar - black Friday 
This **** is dope


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Beforedawn

Nice. Seeing an Ulver fan here. Been listening to these albums daily, simultaneously. I have four thousand ears.

Godspeed You! Black Emperor- f# a# infinity
Gojira- Terra Incognita 
The Evpatoria Report- Golevka
Rammstein- Every album


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos

&#128076;&#128064;&#128076;&#128064;&#128076;&#128064;&#128076;&#128064;&#128076;&#128064; good sh*t go౦ԁ sH*t&#128076; thats ✔ some good&#128076;&#128076;sh*t right&#128076;&#128076;there&#128076;&#128076;&#128076; right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self &#128175; i say so &#128175; thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ&#128175; &#128076;&#128076; &#128076;НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ&#128076; &#128076;&#128076; &#128076; &#128175; &#128076; &#128064; &#128064; &#128064; &#128076;&#128076;Good sH*t


----------



## ourwater




----------



## flyingMint

This puts me to sleep, but in a good way  
she sounds like fluffy clouds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk

Awesome ambient from Serbia :
"Paleowolf is a tribal/dark ambient project from Serbia aimed at invoking the ancient spirits of prehistoric past. The era of Paleowolf is set in times before, during and after the Ice Ages, when humans were still living the lives of hunter-gatherers. Paleowolf combines tribal drum beats and ancient instruments with dark ambient drones and epic choirs to create an ancient atmosphere of wonder, mystery, contact with nature and to open the primordial spirit-channels with ancient human mind through the genetic memory of mankind.
Let archetypal spirit of ancient past come to life!"






https://heathenharvest.org/2015/08/25/paleowolf-primordial/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Repix

I keep replaying this one.. It's freaking beautiful from 1:56! whoooow!


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Pips

I'll be there to clear the way.


----------



## The Punisher

Really good song!
Tell me how do you feel about it.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Depo

Tony Orlando and Dawn - Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree

I heard it on the radio yesterday. I love it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Tether

fly on the windscreen

depeche mode


----------



## Tether

i'm really into sigur ros RN


----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Franz Ferdinand




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Blue2015

Max Ritcher - On The Nature of Daylight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Overdrive said:


>


Hypnotizing video :O






I love Spotify discover lol


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Overdrive

HenDoggy said:


> Hypnotizing video :O
> 
> Andy Stott


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## feels

:mushy:mushy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Resergence




----------



## andretti

my first love. this song will always remind me of her. havent heard this song in years cause it hurts me....been on repeat all day.

i stay in love with you


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## AshKyrie




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sharikov

Only love for CHVRCHES :love2


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ntln




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AllTheSame

*this tune is best experienced at a high volume :grin2:


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amaroq




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Overdrive

* Patricia - ** 20 Minutes That You Can't Have Back


*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## regimes

LEMONADE!!!!
this album, apart from Hold Up, is so good.
my faves are 6 Inch, Sandcastles, Sorry, and Don't Hurt Yourself.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been listening to:

Sounds of silence - Disturbed

Afterglow - Raktor Productions

Day 'N' Nite - Kid Cudi

Love those 4 right now.


----------



## MisoGirl

My phone is on shuffle and just brought up "Yours to hold" by Skillet. Pretty good song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


>


Really nice !, love those tape saturation on those drums.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## StephCurry




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001

This might be my favorite song of all-time.....


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShatteredGlass

This song is actually so good... o_o


----------



## Hikin

The Cure!


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Really nice !, love those tape saturation on those drums.


yea the production on the new lp is good!


----------



## cat001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hikin

An incredibly depressing song, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## uziq




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive

*trp **- nothing is real


*


----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Woke up with this song in my head. Couldn't remember what it was called but at least I had the possible bands narrowed down to Quatermass and Lucifer's Friend. It was Quatermass.


----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bfs




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## uziq




----------



## ourwater

Israel Radio, 87.6 Radio 88 FM


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Cashel




----------



## JustThisGuy

I remember this made the movie that much more haunting.


----------



## Overdrive

Cashel said:


>


really nice


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## uziq

in love with this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater

Reiki Healing Music - Christopher of the Wolves 

1. Rising Sun 
2. Into the Blue 
3. Eclipse 
4. Zenith 
5. Tranquility 
6. Surrender


----------



## herk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Overdrive

:heart


----------



## shy pt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

One of the greatest prog pop songs ever.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jacobmikiya

Heartbeat by Childish Gambino


----------



## Resergence




----------



## Overdrive

Orb said:


> Have you heard his collaborations with The Orb?


No, never heard


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cashel




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## CWe

Views album


----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Cashel




----------



## IHaveProblems

Dark Half - Wut'z wrong with me


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## ourwater

_Kundalini Mediation Music 
1.Heal 
2.Prosper 
3.Mother 
4.Power of Prayer 
5.Miracle 
6.Universe 
7.Blessings _


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dune87

what a cutie voice and singing


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## AceEmoKid

daitoshi kokoro mind


----------



## HenDoggy

The new RHCP song, I like it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric

The intro is magnificent. Close your eyes and let it sink in!


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shy pt




----------



## uziq




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Charmander




----------



## brothersport




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## uziq




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jetlagg

I'm digging this whole album, easily one of my favorites


----------



## sajs

Kevin001 said:


>


----------



## Winds




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Fiiire


----------



## Kevin001

sajs said:


>


Not sure why you quoted me but thanks I guess, lol.


----------



## sajs

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure why you quoted me but thanks I guess, lol.


Because I listened to it and I imagine that band as those guys.


----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive

:grin2:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Jessy Lanza new album oh no, digging the icy synths so far.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Paperback Writer

The Stone Roses' first new song in just over twenty years. Underwhelming is the word that comes to mind. :?


----------



## ourwater

Israel Radio - Jerusalem, Israel


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric

Paperback Writer said:


> The Stone Roses' first new song in just over twenty years. Underwhelming is the word that comes to mind. :?


Yeah it's ****. In the first 15 seconds you hear all there is to the song and then it's just three minutes of repeating that over and over... :flush Really boring.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Paperback Writer

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah it's ****. In the first 15 seconds you hear all there is to the song and then it's just three minutes of repeating that over and over... :flush Really boring.


Yeah, the riff is all right but the song just sounds like something any band could have churned out.

I was hoping it would be a grower but if anything the more I listen to it the more I dislike it. What a letdown.


----------



## notjohnsmith

The Cardigans - Little black cloud


----------



## Andras96




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## herk




----------



## herk




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Friendonkey

Into You by Ariana Grande






I'm not a big fan of her, but this song is just so good imo.


----------



## herk




----------



## 0blank0

_



_


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Euripides

I LIVE IN A CONSTANT STATE OF FEAR AND MISERY
DO YOU MISS ME ANYONE
(eaayeaeahaeahy unghh)
AND I DON'T EVEN NOTICE WHEN IT HURTS ANYMORE, ANYMORE, ANYMORE, ANYMORE﻿

<3 FilthyFrank


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Friendonkey




----------



## SchizoLoner

Pillow Talk


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## HenDoggy

Got that whole prince vibe going on.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Mur




----------



## feels

oooh so nice to get some BMSR :mushy


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

Haven't heart this one in a long time:


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Resergence

This makes me so sad that I know the whole entire song off by heart!


----------



## AggravationState

Depeche Mode : Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma

Of Monsters and Men
Dirty Paws


----------



## Friendonkey




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## uziq




----------



## PrincessV

*Egypt Central - White Rabbit 
*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## pied vert

If anything good came out of this weekend, it's this song


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## mopspops

AC/DC Ghostbusters remix


----------



## Arbre

pied vert said:


> If anything good came out of this weekend, it's this song


That's a good track. Petit Biscuit is a good artist.


----------



## Friendonkey




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## pied vert

Overdrive said:


>


that was (really) good, thanks for posting


----------



## Overdrive

pied vert said:


> that was (really) good, thanks for posting


Yeah, i really like her music.
Need to buy a vinyl from her soon, love the "Stop Suffering" ep.
*
*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Friendonkey

Possibly the most beautiful song of all time tbh


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

I discovered this wicked tune from the movie Kill Bill


----------



## OohSexyLady




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## okgoodbye

Vera Blue - Settle


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## uziq




----------



## blackOrlov




----------



## animefreak




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels




----------



## feels

Friendonkey said:


> Possibly the most beautiful song of all time tbh


No joke. I like this version better than the album version too I think.


----------



## Cashel




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm not keeping score.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Andre




----------



## Mur

*Earth Goddess*


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## VividKaleidoscope

The song I'm listening to is Armand Van Helden - My My My I love this song. :yes


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## theloneleopard

Tomorrow-Morrissey





I can't stop listening! Only to "The Moz" could simply _walk_ through a music vid and still captivate.

A certain Brit said: "You are like the #1 Morrissey fan". Perhaps so!

"Oh! My shiftless body..."

"I never said I wanted to.
Well, _did_ I?"


----------



## unemployment simulator

autechre - elyc6 0nset


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Raephex




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MillaAlexia

Ty Segall - Happy creeps ❤


----------



## funnynihilist

Schubert's Piano Sonata D960, Alfred Brendel


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Nevo




----------



## Euripides




----------



## MillaAlexia

Eagles of death metal - I want you so hard (boy's bad news)


----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

this song gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Lia of Wednesday said:


> Wow, I really like this. I listened to nearly the whole thing!


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MillaAlexia

The Growlers - Nobody owns you ❤


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Arbre




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## ourwater




----------



## pied vert




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Euripides




----------



## pied vert




----------



## TheOLDPrince

this is amazing


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## scooby

Listening to Blink-182's self-titled album like I'm back in 2004. Ahh, high school. Good times.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Going to try to learn this song on the guitar.


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Archive - **** you (don't think I can post the song here lol, it's quite explicit.)


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Friendonkey




----------



## PrincessV

Just Like Fire!

"No one can be just like me anyway!"


----------



## PrincessV

Persephone The Dread said:


> Archive - **** you (don't think I can post the song here lol, it's quite explicit.)


Good artist/band! I like their song bullets.


----------



## HenDoggy

****, this guy is a true genius when it comes to musical arrangements


----------



## shy pt




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## shy pt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## jennyyyxo

ariana grande - leave me lonely

against the current - blood like gasoline


----------



## unemployment simulator

great song, they really didn't need to make the video about vampires though..


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## feels




----------



## OohSexyLady




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Demured

*Pretty much every song by Honne*

I'd hella recommend them


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Friendonkey

So good.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Charmander




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AggravationState

X Ambassadors : Unsteady


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## To22

What a coincidence, the song I'm into right now is also an Asher Roth song (same as OP's):


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Arbre




----------



## brian97

Why Do Fools Fall In Love-Frankie Lymon+The Teenagers-1956


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DJ Skeletonz




----------



## ourwater

Israel Radio - Tel Aviv, Israel, Kol Ha Campus


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Flora20

Tchaikovsky - Pas de Deux


----------



## TonyH

Linkin park - (all of the albums)


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I love me some downtempo.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## unemployment simulator

mark pritchard feat. bibio - give it your choir


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## herk




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Nevo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Arbre

Sounds like Nujabes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## elderdragon

this on vinyl






love the tracks xtal, tha and green calx.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy

My body is ready...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

why do i like this so much


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Arbre

So good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

elderdragon said:


> this on vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the tracks xtal, tha and green calx.


user1808197 !


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## elderdragon

this on spotify


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Jetlagg

This album is mezmerizing


----------



## mysterioussoul

Tinashe on Spotify


----------



## flyingMint

I'm currently tampering with my playlist on spotify testing out if the crossfade makes my songs flow almost seamlessly into each other, so far there's a lot of juxtaposition but some good seamless gems, though I feel like I'm the only one who does this lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Winterwalk said:


>


^ I love that song.


----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Amphoteric

so this is cool:


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Mur

Kiss My Oversized Derriere Heh


----------



## HenDoggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## damagedloser




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## uziq




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## mattmc




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## rockyraccoon

Discovered this tune from Family Guy:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Pips




----------



## HenDoggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Fyoeu




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## DJ Skeletonz

Krewella <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Alkalinity

i know it's played out but i love the hills by the weeknd.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## pied vert




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy

3a2qoyONVA


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MisoGirl

"Young Volcanoes" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Wirt

only band i need to see live before im dead


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## blue2




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Wirt

especially 4:45-5:02. i want that instrument


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Saucin

Favorite band: Warpaint, Buzzcocks, the Oblivans but listening to Chary Black Whine & Kotch


----------



## Paperback Writer

New song by The Stone Roses. It makes a _much _better first impression than their previous new song, "All For One". Maybe it feels like it's building up to a big chorus that never comes at times, but I still like it.


----------



## ourwater

Kundalini Mediation Music 1.Heal 2.Prosper...Kundalini Mediation Music1.Heal2.Prosper 3.Mother 4.Power of Prayer 5.Miracle 6.Universe 7.Blessings


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Spirit of Fire - Halo Wars Soundtrack


----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Fun Spirit

The Mr. Krab's Robot Song on SpongeBob


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Kevin001

This song really got to me during the movie.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Wirt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Untitled1

House of balloons. All the time. 





Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spyce

Toad Licker said:


> Total Eclipse of the Heart


Oh... man! I went through a phase a few months back where I just couldn't get enough of that song. An absolute classic- and for good reason 

The song I'm currently digging (and always have, really): Man In The Mirror


----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Arbre




----------



## uziq

obsesssed


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Polar

Eminem - Headlights
Galantis - Runaway (U & I)
Eminem ft. Sia - Guts over fear

Arkasia - Angel <3

That last song, if you ever read this E... You know I can't stop thinking of you. Sorry if i was an ***.


----------



## Em Ha

*Five Finger Death Punch - Remember Everything*
So powerful and became one of my favourites pretty quickly. I can't get enough of this song.

*Stone Sour - Zzyzx Rd*
Pretty much describes my emotion and perhaps my state of mind a bit at this moment in time. Such a beautiful song and a great way to start your day off.

*Three Days Grace - Never Too Late*
Touches my heart in an indescribable way. Lifesaver. Absolutely, 100% my all-time favourite. Do I need to say more?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric

Xenagos said:


>


Yay, Korpiklaani 

----------


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric

Oh man, I was playing ETS2 and driving across Germany and this song comes on the radio:





hadn't heard it before and it's pretty amazing.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovableplatypus

Smashing Pumpkins - Tarantula

I remember I loved this song from the first time I heard it ever since the radio played it in 06-07...?


----------



## feels




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric

woke up with this playing in my head:





argh :lol


----------



## uziq




----------



## Annerdella

*Terror Jr.- 3 Strikes*


----------



## no one here

I'm in love


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cak

Runaway Love by Ludacris and Mary J. Blige


----------



## CptHello

A few recently discovered songs currently on my playlist. :smile2:












__
https://soundcloud.com/tinydeathsband%2F05-let-me-in


----------



## cak

Who Your Around By Meek Mill Feat. Mary J. Blige


----------



## CptHello

Currently enjoying this song.








uziq said:


>


Love this song, had it on repeat for a while after discovering it on Spotify. :smile2:


----------



## SilentStrike




----------



## feels

I think I'm gonna drive to Tulsa next month to see these guys


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk

Larry Joe Cashen


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Mur




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift

HenDoggy said:


>


A little bit repetitive, but still awesome! Can't wait until the album drops.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ShatteredGlass

****DO NOT WATCH IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS FOR UNDERTALE'S NEUTRAL ENDING****


----------



## Arbre




----------



## CptHello




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

Spindrift said:


> A little bit repetitive, but still awesome! Can't wait until the album drops.


This one is my fave so far. I've been waiting since 12 years old for this so I can wait another month lol


----------



## AllTheSame

This was on my boss' playlist on the way back from our trip out of town today, and it brought back a flood of memories for me....


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

Marc Bolan looking like Johnny depp lol


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## dune87




----------



## okgoodbye

Lizbet Sempa - Deep Inside


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Rea Cl

The early morning


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AnxiousGuy9




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Ominous Indeed

So I haven't been listening to Skillet in a long time but I am happy I randomly stumbled upon them again.






omg, I am getting too emotional listening to this. I need to go fight someone quick


----------



## Ominous Indeed

This is a skillet thread now. Everyone get their handkerchief


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sloqx

My favorite song, never get tired of it


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Innocent James

LSP!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## unemployment simulator

thanet - venus (voyager mimik)


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Aribeth

wow I didn't know this btch can sing ;o


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Aribeth said:


> wow I didn't know this btch can sing ;o


Whoa that is a not half bad cover lol


----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Brujita

I've had this song stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## jess4

Trees by twenty one pilots







> I know where you stand
> Silent in the trees
> And thats where I am
> Silent in the trees.
> Why won't you speak
> Where I happen to be?
> Silent in the trees
> Standing cowardly.
> 
> I can feel your breath.
> I can feel my death.
> I want to know you.
> I want to see.
> I want to say, hello.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Mur




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AnxiousGuy9

My favorite ex-song for one of my favorite exes (that I love to hate) for so, so, soooo many reasons lol. Most of which she will never realize. Ffs I'm glad she's not in my life anymore. Ffs.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos

I love Dolly, she's so sweet in interviews.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9




----------



## itssimplynena

Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001

I've been waiting on this song to drop for the longest.....I love it.


----------



## rockyraccoon

This a tune I have not heard in ages:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## okgoodbye

Blood Orange - Augustine


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker

^Awesome moldy oldie. I have the original album that song comes from. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Aldo Nova - Fantasy 

lol


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kivi

I can't decide if I actually like this song. There's just something that makes me want to listen and watch the video (birds?), lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## notjohnsmith

Keeping - Embrace


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

I love this album.


----------



## HenDoggy

Amphoteric said:


> I love this album.


I second that!


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ShatteredGlass

dank


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## okgoodbye

Broods - Worth The Fight


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Crisigv

My Euro playlist, lol. Ah, waybacks.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

This is deep but I'm not understanding what her point is? Is there a problem?


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Arbre




----------



## survivor000

The latest Hyundai Tucson commercial.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi

Russian kids' song, lol. I'm sure next one will be a German kids' song.


----------



## Dark Jewel




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Barakiel

I'm having trouble just air drumming this.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Lisa Schwartz ramble...


----------



## feels

neat


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## herk




----------



## HenDoggy

The feels man...


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy

^ nice


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## greentea33




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## theDiff




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## blue2

....


----------



## Friendonkey

This song my be my favorite song of all time, the whole song is perfect.

That last minute <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

In a Lonely Place said:


> Perfection.


Agreed. Already listened to it 5 times.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## greentea33

woohoooooo.


----------



## feels




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spatula City

I'm listening to the illegal leak of the new Avalanches and I absolutely love it. 
I feel like I have large pink-and-sunshine flowers growing in my impending dreams.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

Spatula City said:


> I'm listening to the illegal leak of the new Avalanches and I absolutely love it.
> I feel like I have large pink-and-sunshine flowers growing in my impending dreams.


nice to hear mate, I hope the rest of the songs are more varied then the singles released so far.


----------



## EmyMax




----------



## eeyoredragon

Sad song, but the movie was *magical*.


----------



## Winds

The whole song is great, but that opening is just... wow. I can't even put it into words.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

Hmm, not bad not bad at all.


----------



## feels

Always come back to this track.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## HenDoggy

this whole,album basically


----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

ops Guilty pleasures...the simple piano tune gets me.


----------



## HenDoggy

J mas aka "guitar god" acoustic album. Still pretty dope.


----------



## eeyoredragon

Join me on this journey.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ActuallyBrittany




----------



## natsume

Even Now - William Fitzsimmons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winterwalk

and a wonderful live version where he interestingly sings "no more Babylon interrogation" instead of "no more police interrogation".


----------



## EmyMax

Perfect theme for ending a tiresome day.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## HenDoggy

Loving the new angel Olsen sound, I found her last album kinda bland. I'm glad she trying something new.


----------



## f1ora

Forest by Deine Lakaien, most of their songs have this dark velvety romantic vibe but i can't get enough of this one 

The singer's deep baritone voice with the music makes me feel so lovey..


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Do you like dreaming of things so impossible?"


----------



## feels




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## EmyMax

From the "Pan's Labyrinth" motion picture score.....


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## zubie

been having songs I listened to the other day go on in my mind all morning. 
Don't Hug Me I'm Scared 6 is going on in my head today, "I could show you how to buy a Canooooe.. I am Magnet, and I am friends with Metal, I attract it. And it's my best friend... Rusty dig a hole at the bottom of it all... MAKE IT STOP!!!!"

also My husband was showing me postmodern jukebox and pity puddles and this song has been stuck in my head...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## masterof

1. Kyoto - Koda and Dabin,
2. You didn't need my love by Anders


----------



## AllTheSame

My name is blurryface. And I care what you think


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winds

The woman who song I love unconditionally






:mushy


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## EmyMax

A Perfect Circle - The Outsider (Renholder Apocalypse Remix)
I really wish A Perfect Circle will release, one day, the edit of the remix they used for this movie.
It sounds so much more badder than the original with that deep bassline. And that loop with Maynard James Keenan screaming ("OVER THIS!!!") his head off at the end.....boy, it's all good stuff to my ears.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ActuallyBrittany




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

La Voix D'Israël, Reka Radio


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Currently on a dino jr binge. One of the greatest songs/albums ever conceived


----------



## eeyoredragon

ephemeral


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SweetDee

Come join the murder by The White Buffalo and the Forest Rangers. Finished up Sons of Anarchy and this was the last song, it's been stuck in my head for the past week now.


----------



## natsume

Under Pressure by Logic.


----------



## Cashel

When I Fall - The Blue Rags


----------



## Innocent James

hell yeah!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## EmyMax

That Jerry Cantrell's guitar solo.....
Seems more like an Alice In Chains song, rather than a Deftones one.
Such a standout track.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CptHello




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## McFly




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Accord2

Medicine by daughter


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I found this band recently. Sci-fi metal, what more could I want?


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy

Yoshima battle the pink robos part 2


----------



## CptHello




----------



## HenDoggy

Arbre said:


>





probably offline said:


>


Wow great stuff, thanks for posting guys. Love it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Man, I love this album.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## theDiff

*City & Colour - Little Hell*


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Arbre




----------



## EmyMax

I don't know who made this. But it sounds awesome.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon

@theDiff A Dallas Green fan!


----------



## CptHello




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

worth a listen


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## StephCurry




----------



## theDiff

Yep, eeyoredragon. His solo work was definitely a departure from his other band which I liked as well.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## eeyoredragon

soothing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jennyyyxo

wolf in sheep's clothing - set it off
the haunting - set it off
forever stuck in our youth - set it off
miracle - emarosa
cloud 9 - emarosa
helpless - emarosa
never - emarosa
hate you more - madilyn bailey


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## feels




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

I wonder how much time this took.


----------



## Amphoteric

Such a cool song


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## EmyMax

The most monstrous and powerful song Chester Bennington has ever done


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ModernDayRonin

The stuff I've listened to in recent memory is as follows:
-some miscellaneous J-core/Breakcore mixes off of Youtube
-Borknagar - self titled
-the Cowboy Bebop OST
-Saor - Aura
-Elderwind - The Magic of Nature

I'm currently listening to Bubblegum Octopus - Tough
http://bubblegumoctopus.bandcamp.com/album/tough-2


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

The avalanches- if I was a folkstar


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon

Russell: "Mr. Fredricksen? Am I supposed to dig the hole before or after?"
Carl: "Nyaa! None of my concern" 
Russell: "Oh... It's before!"


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Mur




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The dishwasher.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## CptHello




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator

holy balls this is awesome


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Arbre




----------



## eeyoredragon

I'm just jealous cause you're young and in love.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## CptHello




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

It'd be a nice experience to sit on this walkway.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon

Heard this cover at a wedding. Meet Allen Stone.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## CptHello




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy

This is what "marble index" should have sounded like.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## CptHello




----------



## cosmicslop

so catchy. album is very good overall too.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Arbre




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk

When life is but disappointment
And nothing is amusing...


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## May19

This is my jam


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## CptHello




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Valley

ACDC-Up To My Neck In You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## coeur_brise

Blessing from the Ozzman.





Bill ****ing Ward !!!!!


----------



## Xenagos

Good sh*t &#128076;


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Miach




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Haunty




----------



## eeyoredragon

Opie!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## eeyoredragon

^ @rockyraccoon Wow it's been awhile since I've heard that song.

"But it's too late to go back. I can see the darkness through the cracks."


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Kol Israel Reshet Bet, 95.5 Jerusalem


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos

_If I should doubt myself, if I'm losing ground...
I won't turn to someone else, they'd only let me down..._


----------



## EmyMax

14 years ago, in this exact day, "Reanimation", one of the most amazing remix albums ever put out, came out.
I still remember the very first time I heard this incredible and powerful remix.
The "Opening" theme began to play, and I was wondering "Hmmm. What is this? Sounds a lot like a theme from the "TITANIC" movie. Is it possible that the same guy who did the "TITANIC" soundtrack also put his hands on this?! "
Then came the echoing voices of Chester Bennington and Mike Shinoda, and I was like "Where do we go from here?". And then, to my surprise, came the voice of Aaron Lewis, almost unexpectedly, singing the original song chorus, in a very sad, depressed and melanchonic way, and all I got was just goosebumps and shivers down my spine.
I probably played this song, that same exact day, on repeat, for like 10-15 times. I was simply amazed.
And to this day, i'm still stunned by the amazing work they did with this song.
It's really an amazing piece of music.


----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## euphoria04

This is such an overlooked Red Hot Chili Peppers gem


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Smiddy said:


>


Brilliant band


----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


Nice one. Check out case/Lang/veirs if you haven't yet. It's great.






I find myself coming back to this album often. The more I listen the better it sounding.


----------



## Mr snooze

*What song are you really digging right now??*





 




Just perfect for my mood

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker

HenDoggy said:


> Nice one. Check out case/Lang/veirs if you haven't yet. It's great.


We'll do, thanks. :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Miach




----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon

"This song came into existence at the end of a time of reckless abandon, of excess and of heartbreak and breaking. It was a waving goodbye, a salute to the person I had been, while beginning the metamorphosis into the person I want to become. But also recognizing I cannot evolve without experience."


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SoundsOfSilence

'Murica, people.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Were




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mr Fluff




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon

Earth is not a cold, dead place.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## test of valor

Velvet Acid Christ - Ghost in the Circuit


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## harrison

Good music for a Saturday night. (alone) :roll


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllTheSame

I've loved this song, the lyrics, the riffs, the vocals Chris Robinson puts down, everything about it since it came out. It's one of my anthems.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Augustin




----------



## sajs




----------



## Red October




----------



## iPOUT

Mystery Skulls - Freaking Out


----------



## Zatch

Red October said:


>


Good taste.


----------



## Winds




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Miach




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anthony Joseph ~ Jimmy Upon That Bridge

https://anthonyjosephofficial.bandcamp.com/track/jimmy-upon-that-bridge


----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SoundsOfSilence




----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feels

Arbre said:


>


This is so damn good.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Miss being a malaka with my friend lol


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RueTheKnight

Recently discovered Eden. Really like his stuff.


----------



## Miach

RueTheKnight said:


> Recently discovered Eden. Really like his stuff.
> (Idk how you guys are posting the video @[email protected] )


----------



## Miach




----------



## RueTheKnight

Miach said:


>


----------



## Miach

RueTheKnight said:


> Hey Thanks!! :grin2:


You're welcome


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

RIP Mark


----------



## HenDoggy

vJ4u3H2gzQ


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noydb




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## JustAPeepInTheMicrowave

I didn't like this song when I first heard it. It was too noisy and the lyrics were too simple. Heard it again when I was feeling not so great and I loved it. Sometimes all you need are some kind words to get through a tough time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## knightofdespair

**** where is my fiancee , life is so goddamn hard without her.








> All the perfect moments are wrong
> All the precious pieces are gone
> Everything that mattered is just
> A city of dust
> Covering both of us
> 
> Did you hide yourself away?
> I can't see you anymore
> Did you eclipse another day?
> I used to wake up to the colour of your soul
> 
> Did you hide yourself away?
> Are you living through the ghost?
> Did you finally find a place
> Above the shadows so the world will never know?
> The world will never know you like I do
> 
> _[Verse 2]_
> So many silent sorrows
> You never hear from again
> And now that you've lost tomorrow
> Is yesterday still a friend?
> 
> _[Bridge]_
> All the bridges we built were burned
> Not a single lesson was learned
> Everything that mattered is just
> A city of dust
> Covering both of us
> 
> Did you hide yourself away?
> I can't see you anymore
> Did you eclipse another day?
> I used to wake up to the colour of your soul
> 
> Did you hide yourself away?
> Are you living through the ghost?
> Did you finally find a place
> Above the shadows so the world will never know?
> The world will never know you like I do


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## greentea33




----------



## eeyoredragon

There's something amazing about each and every one of you; it just takes some patience and a little bit of digging.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Winds

This might be one of the greatest cover songs of all time.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Yer Blues

Going to see them & the Sheepdogs in a week.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001

My jam/current feels....


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

feeling this so hard right now lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Oh, Jesse Lacey, you have a song for everything xx


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric

I love this album.


----------



## eveningbat

Some voices in the distance and pigeons.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

I don't normally listen to Robyn but I have this in my head


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

Just discovered this.

Years and Years + Ben Whishaw


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## maitamiko

Marceline - Willow Smith &#127804;




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Jetlagg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues

Yeah, I know it's a commercial. I bought some paint today.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric

wake me up, Iggy Pop


----------



## ShatteredGlass

this song sounds surprisingly.. raw..? it's refreshing. defs a classic, lol.


----------



## May19

Fits my mood perfectly..


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lawrencepa

I heard this first not long ago on a series called get down on Netflix. It's kind of reggae but really catchy and even if you're not a big fan of reggae like me I'm sure you can enjoy this tune


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater

Podcast Session 25: Mentalism, Handwriting and Hypnosis, _Mike Mandel Hypnosis, Published on Jan 3, 2013_


----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Iced




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy

my most anticipated album release of this year. She killing it


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Friendonkey

Currently listening to Lady Gaga's The Fame.

Listening to the title track right now


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## f1ora

t.A.T.u - Dangerous and Moving (Russian)


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Red October




----------



## Friendonkey

This song used to make me cry as a kid because it reminded me of Selena dying in the movie.


----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos

Her whole album's great. &#128076;


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Sonic Death Monkey

I've been listening to a lot of music from my Middle and High School days for some reason, but its mostly been a lot of Trivium's album Shogun.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I didn't realize how sexy Depeche Mode was until this summer lol.


----------



## helpless

Hey There Delilah.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

This might be the best album ever???


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy

How did this not make it into the final album?


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Genesong - Halo 2 Anniversary soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## everlong

Not the genre I listen to normally, but I'm digging this


----------



## ourwater




----------



## notBlair

Saint Claude by Christine and The Queens.


----------



## AllieG

I have a few:

Good Grief by Bastille






Spirits- The Strumbellas






Girls by the Beastie Boys


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## everlong




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Arbre




----------



## helpless

The Weight, by The Band.


----------



## Batcat

Ashcroft back at his best; will never be the same as the Verve but still great.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## lackofflife

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Tiny Toon Adventures: New Class Day (The Just-Us League of Supertoons/Sound Off/A Night in Kokomo) , _Buster and Babs go to new classes for the semester. Wex Wuthor (Montana Max) attacks the heroes and Batduck (Plucky) stops him. Buster and Babs go on a picnic with the other toons, when Dizzy shows up and spoils it._


----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lanzman

Sea of Sin - Technoir


----------



## everlong




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Rainy Cakes

Give it a shot, I absolutely love it. If you like music like this and are new to it then lets talk and Ill spam you with music. lol


----------



## lanzman




----------



## Thinkingofyou

I'm really connecting with Elvis's 1977 live versions of "Hurt". I feel exactly how he does when he's singing it.


----------



## Aqili




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## HenDoggy

this is powerful stuff


----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

This song is my life rn


----------



## Groomp

Just found this band, that song particularly is really relatable because of the whole social anxiety thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Sarah Jaffe - Mannequin Woman*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## practice

d(^_^)b


----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Winds




----------



## The Quiet Girl

Mostly Gorillaz and Lauren Hoffman.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zatch

Just cheery and catchy as ****. Totally dig it.


----------



## feels




----------



## helpless

*The Crazy Chester Song*



helpless said:


> The Weight, by The Band.


Of all of the characters in the lyrics of "The Weight," my favorite is Crazy Chester.

In fact, I think of "The Weight" as the Crazy Chester Song.

I dubbed it over some video clips from the old Gunsmoke/Marshall Dillon TV show, and had the Crazy Chester lyrics over Deputy US Marshall Chester Good, limping around Dodge City.

Actually, Deputy US Marshall Chester Good, was not crazy, although sometimes he was a bit bufoonish.

One music student, Peter Viney even goes further in imagining the song as being set in Dodge City, altho the writer says it is set in Nazareth, Pennyslvania.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## helpless

Here is a link to Peter Viney's web page giving his visions of "The Weight."

http://theband.hiof.no/articles/the_weight_viney.html


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Miach




----------



## superwholock

Tightrope - Walk the Moon


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## HenDoggy

this guy is hilarious


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## euphoria04

soundtracks that hit me in dem feels


----------



## MeNick

Post Rock is sometimes magical.


----------



## MeNick

Post Rock is sometimes magical.


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Kevin001

Current feels....


----------



## helpless

Curtis Mayfield's songs.

Didn't care all that much for them when I first heard them, but with the passing of the years, my appreciation for them has grown.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Jadewolf

Cry Wolf - Bebe Rexha


----------



## Were




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## harrison

Great track - it's hard to not feel good when you listen to this.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## harrison




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## estse

Brilliance. Not enough in music:


----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 552569

Chills


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Nunuc




----------



## Overdrive

peace


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## cosmicslop

I've been listening to music that's been making me nostalgic. Back in 2002 when I was part of this youth program at the YMCA, this teen girl gave me this mix CD with emo and pop bunk bands. That CD is long gone, but I just remembered this song. Want to roll up in a ball.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## May19

Songs like this makes me just look forward to the future and finding that special somebody to share those feelings with


----------



## Amphoteric

Good morning!


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Nunuc

WTF, Eesti (Estonia)? :shock


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sergio Santos




----------



## blue2




----------



## cak

The other - lauv


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Sergio Santos

On a Good Day by above and beyond


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## euphoria04

ourwater said:


>


Still one of my favorite songs. Your link doesn't work for me, so reposting.






"His wicked sense of humor suggests exciting sex."

What a great ****ing line, classic Bjork.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

this song is catchy af smh


----------



## naes

ShatteredGlass said:


> this song is catchy af smh


oh god i hate that song lol


----------



## Tetragammon

Can't stop listening to this lately...






PS: I hope the language in the band's name doesn't offend anybody; it's really great post rock.


----------



## Nunuc

Ayumi Hamasaki - Depend on you


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## naes

Tetragammon said:


> Can't stop listening to this lately...


Only listened to the intro so far, but it is beautiful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TheBohemianPrincess

The sounds of other people's conversations as I type this..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## naes

TheBohemianPrincess said:


> The sounds of other people's conversations as I type this..


lol click the link of that one guy i replied too. Good stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

This demo is so much better than the radio edit. Has a much fuller sound to it.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## May19

I love this song so much. Found it a few days ago. It'll be nice to be able to share this song with someone special one day. Just sit down and lay next to each other while we listen to it.


----------



## Sergio Santos

This song describes how I feel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy

Frank Ocean-Futura Free


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Overdrive

ShatteredGlass said:


> this song is catchy af smh


Will it blend ?


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Cascades

Re discovered and on repeat for a good 10 minutes now. 
He's nice to look at too


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This song just puts me on another planet...


----------



## pied vert

Mazzy Star - Give You My Lovin






she has my favorite voice in the world, and then there's her naively amorous way of enunciating in this song.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## ysn

Reciter cries at the end






Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Kevin001

This song really swept the nation by storm....I love it.


----------



## NoOneInParticular

Echo by Jason Walker


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## uziq




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## SmokeyWillow

Frank Iero <3 <3 <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Did I already share this? I can't remember....


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SmokeyWillow

ShatteredGlass said:


> Did I already share this? I can't remember....


BABYMETAL!!!!!!! I love them <3


----------



## PrincessV

Babymetal ^^ 

I'm listening to perfect illusion. Gotta love lady gaga.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

I just found about this amazing dual, through one of Steven Wilson's songs, Perfect Life. Here it's.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I'm so obsessed with this song....ugh.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Bg55

Black dog 

and I don't even listen to rock that much


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Antonio9

https://g.co/kgs/5ky6vI


----------



## Antonio9

How do you guys upload the video on mobile? I can only seem to upload the link. Thanks


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## 552569

His voice thooooo. :mushy


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Were

They've released the video 6 days ago, I like the CR78 and the in you I'm lost line.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

Damn, I love this. Super chill and a little depressing. Spotifys discover weekly is really good


----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Schmetterling

I'm about to log off and close my eyes to sleep while listening to Das Leichteste Welt by _Silbermond_

Good night.


----------



## JDsays




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Canadian Brotha

www.bassdrive.com

It's live stream night for me at the shop


----------



## HenDoggy

Overdrive said:


>





Overdrive said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HenDoggy

Pretty cool game OST


----------



## HenDoggy

Nick drake is that you?


----------



## ShadowOne

that second verse


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Unknown Trooper

Lullaby-arranged Nirvana. Genius!


----------



## Furiosa

I'm not usually one for commercial music, but I'm really liking this at the moment:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmetterling

It puts me in such a good mood! love it!


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Schmetterling

Anything orchestral-ish has an effect on me.

_Viimeinen aamu_ - Laura Närhi


----------



## Schmetterling

_Leichtes Gepäck_ - Silbermond


----------



## Mc Borg

Kenna - Freetime

I've been addicted to this song ever since I rediscovered it. I remember watching the music video before school when I was like 12 or so. Anyway, about a month or two ago, another song by Kenna randomly played on spotify that sounded really good, so I clicked on his songs and the first one that I clicked was this one. It's crazy that you can go 15 years without hearing a song, then like nothing there it is and I remembered it perfectly.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Mc Borg

Sparklehorse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Tin Man by America


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 552569




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herk

Merchandise - Shadow of the Truth


----------



## Trooper

Mental As Anything - Live It Up


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Winds




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Love this!


----------



## HenDoggy

This guy has a knack for making beautiful melodies


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Trooper

Call me weird (not the first time for me), but I am listening to an old-school chip tune called Bright eyes, of the Watership Down fame.

Edit: Just found it on YouTube. :O






No laughing, please.


----------



## Zatch




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Eddie Vedder - Long Nights*


----------



## Mc Borg

Animal Collective
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

Was feeling this today


----------



## HenDoggy

....and this


----------



## Mc Borg

Boris - Farewell

Soooo good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## herk

joey bad*****


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric

Yesssssssss, so glad I found these


----------



## Cascades




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

This is deep


----------



## PrincessV

I really like Silent Scream, Wreak Havoc, and Kill for you. ^_^ 

So damn edgy


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SusanStorm




----------



## HenDoggy

Actually good lyrics for once


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## cnate

Bay of Pigs- The Acacia Strain

Its death metal so I doubt anyone cares, also God loves ugly by Atmosphere, but thats underground hip hop so... ditto.

Damn it, I lose.


----------



## Miach




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## 552569




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## persona non grata

I'm liking this album generally.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## journeyman




----------



## hevydevy

Devin Townsend's new album, Transcendence. Got him to mail me some of his handwriting and got some lines tattooed a few days after I saw him again earlier this month.


----------



## hevydevy

Toad Licker said:


>


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Bonfiya




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Mc Borg

Slint - Breadcrumb Trail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

or


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Wonderful by Oasis,it happens quite often.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

Cristal Sky by Lena,this album is amazing!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## SvanThor

"Peace of Mind" by Blue Cheer.


----------



## HenDoggy

IZdKQZV_iU


----------



## VanitysFiend

Bear in mind this is just what happens to be playing on my itunes as I type:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels

The nostalgia hitting me hard goddamn


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## spong007

sound of silence disturbed


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

This might be my favorite vu song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Eva1990




----------



## cosmicslop

i always fall in love with this song

Is it hard to make
arrangements with yourself
When you're old enough to repay
but young enough to sell?


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Were

They released this today.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## andrew141

New green day!!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

New anthem to get on that grind.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 552569

Love this song.





His voice is so beautiful & perfect for this song.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

City with no children- arcade fire


----------



## funnynihilist

Failures- Warsaw


----------



## Bonfiya




----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


>


I love that song.


----------



## Bonfiya

Kevin001 said:


> I love that song.


:laugh:


----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I have fond memories of when my oldest bro brought this album home with him one afternoon in 2003 and it's been a solid favorite ever since.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Man I wish I was a 20something during the nineties...











Annnnnd I've been obsessed with this song since I saw Donnie Darko.


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## harrison




----------



## DukeDuck

Jack Johnson


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream

ourwater said:


>


Sad film. ;/


----------



## Hilla




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## ZombieIcecream

on repeat _forever_. <3






Ive listened to this every day since January. ;x


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Bonfiya




----------



## andrew141

Soul to Squeeze by RHCP


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

amazing


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Zatch




----------



## herk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Amphoteric

oh boy, here we go!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive

Sweet smoke


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Amphoteric

guten morgen sonnenschein! Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand! beep boop


----------



## Mancman

Going through another Krautrock phase - Example CAN:


----------



## ShadowOne

Spotify Discover Weekly..kicking *** again. Minor notes and harmony are my kryptonite


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Amphoteric said:


> guten morgen sonnenschein! Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand! beep boop







:grin2:

Those old synths sounds, lovely


----------



## HenDoggy

Dis my tune rn


----------



## Merkurial

Zeromancer - Mint

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeromancer


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## herk

new joyce manor on repeat


----------



## funnynihilist

The whole damn thing. Nothing else could fit my mood right now.


----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

album back in rotation for autumn.


----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> Dis my tune rn


Visions is one of my favorite albums, but I just couldn't get into that album no matter how hard I tried to.


----------



## Amphoteric

Overdrive said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Those old synths sounds, lovely


This smiley seems appropriate:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Visions is one of my favorite albums, but I just couldn't get into that album no matter how hard I tried to.


Yeah, this album was def a grower for me.


----------



## Taaylah

HenDoggy said:


>


Can't wait for her new album. I already have guardian on repeat.


----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg

BMSR is good.


----------



## HenDoggy

Taaylah said:


> Can't wait for her new album. I already have guardian on repeat.


Yes! I need more 80s inspired synth pop in my life rn. I haven't heard guardian yet but I'm going to check it out.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Abdulfitz

Pony girl - please do... Indie rock! Who else enjoys, indie rock?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Fire in Cairo - The Cure


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Prove My Love - Violent Femmes*


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## kesker

another band from sacramento who abruptly left.  i think they're in austin now.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> BMSR is good.


got the vinyl, great album.


----------



## eeyoredragon

miss you gramps


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## HenDoggy

Dat second half doe


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric

new(ish) Manson? why not, let's go


----------



## ourwater




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PrincessV

-deep breathing- This. was. AHMAZING. Yay for Naruto lovers. 

... seriously this vid is such a turn on.


----------



## funnynihilist

Beethoven Piano Sonata 8


----------



## cosmicslop

it's raining.


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Overdrive

IDM


----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive

I wanna marry her now, lol


----------



## Plasma




----------



## eeyoredragon

fill in the blank


----------



## eeyoredragon

and still so far


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LookOutTheWindow




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Going to see these guys play in early December.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

i could fade with that melody of the hook forever.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

Before someone ask, yes the song is as awesome as the band name so check it.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

_it was quite hypnotic_


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## pied vert

Stunt Rock: Wow, a New Release By My Favorite IDM Producer, Has It Been Two Weeks?
:heart


----------



## ironjellyfish




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Ben Howard rarities


----------



## AllTheSame

God Lindsey is so cute, so beautiful, and so talented. Ffs. What an absolute angel. What a goddess.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PrincessV

This songs a new found gem. "No onee wants me" :[


----------



## Mc Borg

@Batcat Nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

tearing up to this like its 2015 again


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Garbage - Empty*


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## PrincessV

<3 good vibes


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

this is good


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Modular Jam


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

This calms my soul.


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


>


Shotty Horroh? I know him from battle rap. I wouldn't have expected him to be on a track like that. Strange. Nice to see him getting more exposure though.


----------



## HenDoggy

This is a cool take on a great song.


----------



## cosmicslop

@HenDoggy

16 Horsepower is a pretty good from what I've heard from Sackcloth n ashes. Gothic country is a interesting genre as a whole too.

---





Been listening to much to Symbols Shatter.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Shotty Horroh? I know him from battle rap. I wouldn't have expected him to be on a track like that. Strange. Nice to see him getting more exposure though.


Hmm I never heard of him before till this song.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I never heard of him before till this song.


He's widely considered to be the UKs best battler. Dude can rap.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShatteredGlass

I like to play this song on the limbo-stricken keyboard that is in my house's lounge room, dancing while imagining I'm Sonic, speeding ma way through a sprawling metropolis crawling with Eggman's minions, on my way to kick the aforementioned Egglord's *** once again.

"Gotta go fast!"

For realz, though. This MIDI work of art fits Sonic to a tee.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Amphoteric

the lyrics are too real


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Mc Borg

@Spindrift
Great song/band.





Been waiting for an Amber Coffman solo album since forever.
:grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## 2Milk

I listen to this whenever I daydream about being a cool, attractive, and confident kid.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This always has me tear up


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## 2Milk

I never get tired of this song, it makes misery just seem so casual and routine.


----------



## Lyddie




----------



## Amphoteric

the video description says "PLAY WITH VOLUME TURNED UP" and i can recommend that, too


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001

The girl that made it ok to have social anxiety.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

DnB


----------



## persona non grata




----------



## feels




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Amphoteric

ra ra ra putin, good morning!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aint nothin' better than Coldwave British post-punk. In recent years I'd have to say I've come to enjoy this genre of music even more than metal and industrial.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Overdrive

This guy  , i really dig his haircut.
Awesome sampling btw.


----------



## Meero

"We all try" by Frank Ocean. Frank ocean is crazy talented


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Mc Borg

AllTheSame said:


>


Hellz yeah.





_You put your life in the hands of the highway designers, your stride an unforseen side effect of the urban planner's realized blueprint dream._


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame

really showing my age, ffs


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

It's tough trying to make it through this song without getting emotional when you really pay attention to the lyrics. Damn...


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer

Spindrift said:


>


one of my favourite bands, i actually met julian and he hugged me


----------



## doe deer




----------



## TheWelshOne

Late catching up on TWD, heard this, loved it immediately.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Meero

Love yourz- J cole


----------



## doe deer

:love2 :heart


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## AllTheSame

Meh. Cannot get this ****** song out of my head lol.......

take it all back just to have you....

and....maybe having you is more than any man can handle lol....idk....I wonder....I wonder....


----------



## Mc Borg

Sooo goood.


----------



## chinaski




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Were

So psychedelic, to me it's one of the best Beatles songs.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## babyxo

<3


----------



## doe deer

this gives me life right now. absolutely amazing.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer

♡♡♡


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon

Reminds me of this time when I turned the corner and saw gramps biking away. I was too lazy to catch up to him. I missed out on what could've been a fun experience...now it's too late.


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Yumi




----------



## Overdrive

Da man !.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*NIN - I would for you*


----------



## Trooper

Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Bon Iver - his new cd


----------



## truant




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## 2Milk

I love this song even though I'm a loner.


----------



## HenDoggy

CallmeIshmael said:


> Bon Iver - his new cd


How are you liking it? I'll see it's close to perfect lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Pips




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## CallmeIshmael

HenDoggy said:


> How are you liking it? I'll see it's close to perfect lol


It was weird at first but now I really like it, it is pretty close to perfect. My favorite is 715 creeks


----------



## DC1994

Right now I am rocking out to Knockin' On Heaven's Door by Guns N' Roses haha


----------



## Merkurial

IAMX - Spit It Out


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Mc Borg

I rediscovered her after going through my last.fm to find old albums I used to listen to. I forgot how much I loved this album.






Now this:


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## feels




----------



## noydb




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## HenDoggy

CallmeIshmael said:


> It was weird at first but now I really like it, it is pretty close to perfect. My favorite is 715 creeks


Glad to hear you like it. My favorite track is 00000 million. But you can't really go wrong with any of the tracks. I think the mix of electronic elements really give it that unique sound that I always wanted in his music.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Lisa Marie Presley - Idiot*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Sh!t that's good.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Trooper

War of the Worlds - Eve of the War.


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## butterskenny




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## eeyoredragon

@Dissipated yay SoA!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I'm in love with this song......eargasm.


----------



## eeyoredragon

alone it is


----------



## feels




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

I'm in love. This girl is gorgeous.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## AllTheSame

When I play this in my car the mirrors, the whole car ****** vibrates lol.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, I didn't know you could embed videos in signatures. Muse is good.


----------



## Kevin001

New favorite song....so many feels.


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Overdrive

smooth


----------



## Trooper

Duran Duran - Ordinary World


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Meg Myers - After You*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## eeyoredragon

soaring high above


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Amphoteric

good morning, BJM all day every day


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## PrincessV




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

****! Best hip-hop track I've heard in a _long_ time.

"Welcome to the jungle with more guns than roses" **** yes.


----------



## Kevin001

Yep this song again...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

I'm obsessed with this album. Instant fave


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PrincessV




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Rainy Cakes




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

Hearing Interstellar Overdrive in Doctor Strange made me wanna go home and listen to this after. Used to play this **** out of this song on Audiosurf lol


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
I haven't listened to that album in forever.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## cosmicslop

welp, this night.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## happiness82

very relaxing


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## happiness82

Van the Man


----------



## estse

Jenny Hval's new album is lovely:


----------



## estse

So is the new Exploded View (see Beak> see Portishead):


----------



## NoEgo

Good ol' Sludge Metal.


----------



## estse

Preoccupations (formally Viet Cong):


----------



## estse

San Francisco(?) duo(?) Wreck and Reference:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

So excited when I saw this in feed. Rainbow Road theme gets me ****ing pumped lol


----------



## happiness82

trying to post songs from youtube on here....doesn't seem to be working


----------



## cosmicslop

me @ :51 seconds. Also, it's cute how Brian answers someone screaming his name by saying "yes?"


----------



## Raies




----------



## cosmicslop

The most depressive song the Beach Boys have ever sung. But also one of the most beautiful songs written and composed by Brian Wilson.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## noydb

*mmm*


----------



## Mc Borg

Still one of the best albums ever.


----------



## ShadowOne

pretty cool


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## happiness82

Taaylah said:


> Copy the link at the top of the video you're watching, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take the part after the equal sign: hD60pD8ua3c
> 
> And put it between this: ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## butterskenny

But Dear by Jazbeat


----------



## Mc Borg

Makes me wish I was from Oakland.


----------



## i suck at life

james arthur-say you wont let go
its a really sweet song


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - Bouncing Off Clouds*


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## AffinityWing

I've been really hyped for the release for Joyride, but I just found out Tinashe has released another album instead. It's pretty great, keeping us excited maybe? lol I can't wait until Joyride comes out too. :boogie


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## db09striker

I like feel good rnb, soulful vibes.....These guys are good at covering songs there own way:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## layitontheline

there are problems in these times 
but woooo none of them are mine!


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman*


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## MichaelAL

KMFDM - Megalomaniac


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## May19

I've been feeling this song for the past few nights. It just reminds me of someone I miss a lot.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## cosmicslop

This song is frisson. So lush and emotional.

When he starts to sing "here comes the wave"










I'm ****ing ready.


----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

been enjoying her stuff.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Mc Borg

^Good song


----------



## Xenagos

sit back, relax and repeat.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A jet aircraft off in the distance.

Nothing right now, surprisingly.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@Kevin001
Lol, I haven't heard that in forever. I miss 90's r&b.


----------



## Mc Borg

Oh my. :love2


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## AllTheSame

I could slow drag, slow dance to this all night lol. With the right girl. Where is the right girl.......where is the right girl........


----------



## mr hoang

All 4 one -I Swear. Because it reminds me of the good times I had on vacation.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001

@Mc Borg yeah I was in the need for a little John B today, lol.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## doe deer




----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## feels




----------



## funnynihilist

Devo - Uncontrollable Urge


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Moon and Star




----------



## Moon and Star

Apparently I screwed up embedding the video, so:


----------



## Mc Borg

@Moon and Star
You only need to put the bit at the end of the link, not the whole URL.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

My favorite band.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Carolyne

Have I posted that yet? Dorothy is kind of a badass.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## IamToni




----------



## Tanz76

Brings back some memories.


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## doe deer




----------



## IamToni

Seafret Atlantis


----------



## feels

Feel like I don't know much stuff from these guys?? Heard this today and omg that voice it makes me so happy


----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
Lol, that song was on my Spotify's discover weekly playlist. I checked out a few of their other songs after. They're pretty good.


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Mc Borg

I just discovered these guys recently and my oh my are they great.





 @Smiddy. I had to listen to that real quick because of the name and the thumbnail. Nice and chill. I like it.


----------



## funnynihilist

RIP Leon


----------



## Hilla

Not really something I usually listen to, but this just lifts my mood whenever I hear it.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MellyWelly

Franz Ferdinand Walk Away


----------



## doe deer




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Carolyne

excellent cover


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Farideh




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## cosmicslop

This is good. I've never made an alternate tracklist before but I feel like I want to for Surf's Up. Some missed opportunities in making this album feel more cohesive. Like replace student demonstration time and take a load off your feet with this song and the other unreleased song "fourth of july." Any other BB fans think this would be good?


----------



## MCHB




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


This guy needs to release new stuff already gahhh


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> This guy needs to release new stuff already gahhh


 ikr i love his stuff



HenDoggy said:


>


saw him live 3 months ago while he was opening for mac demarco, loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MellyWelly




----------



## MellyWelly




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## JakeHarrison92




----------



## JakeHarrison92




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## catcharay

Theme of The arrival. It's so beautiful and poignant, very haunting. I have repeated it nearly all day, and managed not to feel sick of it.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## twistix




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## cat001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## blue2




----------



## MCHB

I like her voice, though until today I'd never heard of them before. It was linked off another video. :grin2:


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## eeyoredragon

it's pouring


----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> ikr i love his stuff
> 
> saw him live 3 months ago while he was opening for mac demarco, loved it.


Cool, I always wanted to see mac live, having Alex there would be an added bonus


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> Cool, I always wanted to see mac live, having Alex there would be an added bonus


 i hope you have a chance to see mac. he's great, definitely puts on a show. never seen an atmosphere like that, everyone was going crazy  alex was too awesome, especially his dance moves. i feel bad that i didn't buy his album afterwards but i was broke.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## DomR94




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PrincessV

and right now I WANNA SEX U! baby!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## jackson21

Florida Georgia Line is the greatest group of all time.


----------



## MCHB

Guitar riff kinda reminds me of Castlevania.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> i hope you have a chance to see mac. he's great, definitely puts on a show. never seen an atmosphere like that, everyone was going crazy  alex was too awesome, especially his dance moves. i feel bad that i didn't buy his album afterwards but i was broke.


Yeah, I'll be sure to check him out the next time he in Denver. My favorite album is prob "2". I didnt really like his latest album tho. Yeah, he has some weird dance move but it fits perfect with the music lol


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Karsten

Vampire Weekend - Ya Hey


----------



## Mc Borg

Karsten said:


> Vampire Weekend - Ya Hey


Yes, sir.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I'll be sure to check him out the next time he in Denver. My favorite album is prob "2". I didnt really like his latest album tho.


 i didn't like it too much either, i mean it's still good but songs on 2 make me go crazy, this is too chill, even for mac demarco.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

Only worthwhile song on Afro-Harping. I can see why this song got it's own 7". Everything else is elevator music.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## euphoria04

Feeling a bit of Twin Peaks theme vibe from this Mogwai song


----------



## labelme

someone told me this song sucks. so here i am listening to it 20x over and posting it here. **** YOU GUY.


----------



## Mc Borg

@euphoria04
Wow, I'm a fan of both and never made that connection. Although I don't think that's an album I listened to a lot. Cool!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

So beautiful and bittersweet. Chills when they start singing "Oh lord I lay me down / My branches to the ground / There's nothing left for me."


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Stella Blue


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001

Love this song...


----------



## ShadowOne

dont like any of their other songs. but this is a good chill listen


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

Radiohead kind of mood.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dan the man

Because today is Thanksgiving and it reminds me of my younger days when I thought he was a laugh riot:


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies."


----------



## feels

Got the new Pokemon the other day. I want to join Team Skull


----------



## Mc Borg

Much machines on every fast, like time's too slow. This is insect speed.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Much machines on every fast, like time's too slow. This is insect speed.


Great song!


----------



## truant




----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
Had you heard it before? That whole album sits solidly in my top 2. It alternates between that and Skeletons - People. It's funny you posted that because I had a Mr. Twin Sister song in my discover weekly last week, I think? lol. It wasn't that one, but I liked what I've heard from them so far. Might have to check them out one of these days.

Listening to this:


----------



## Balzac

I can't get enough of this


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

new fave


----------



## Carolyne

I used to watch these guys a lot. They're actually not that good in hindsight.


----------



## truant




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels

wtf never thought this **** would happen ahhhh

"I don't feel comfortable anywhere" so awesome of them to still do this tho :mushy


----------



## truant

How has this been out for 8 years and had less than 10k views?!


----------



## Mc Borg

@truant
Oh wow. That was really damn good. *checks* Cool, he's on spotify. Thanks.

It's sad when good music goes unnoticed like that. My favorite band's highest viewed video only has 17,000 after 8 years. Their music is also in line with a lot of hipster bands. I'm constantly surprised they haven't blew up yet.

I've been digging this.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Carolyne

Excellent artist


----------



## Trooper




----------



## SFC01

The nextmen - golf instructions and U.N.K.L.E - Never, ever, land


----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


>


This song is cool.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy
> Had you heard it before? That whole album sits solidly in my top 2. It alternates between that and Skeletons - People. It's funny you posted that because I had a Mr. Twin Sister song in my discover weekly last week, I think? lol. It wasn't that one, but I liked what I've heard from them so far. Might have to check them out one of these days.
> 
> Listening to this:


Nope, I don't think I have before. I love the lo-fi sound. Top 2 of all time? Man, it must be a damn good album then. I should check it out.

Yeah, their latest album is top notch. I just fell in love with it again after not listening to it for awhile. I'm excited for any new materials from them.

And I love that Sisyphus song. Sufjan can turn any track into gold lol


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
Not sure others would feel that way about it, but it's definitely up there for me. lol. 
I didn't even know Sisiyphus had made a full album until a few days ago. I remembered them from when they were s/s/s.

"Still and transfixed
The electric sheep are dreaming of your face
Enjoy you from the chemical
Comfort of America
Come one, come all into 1984."





 @noydb
You're banned from listening to that. :bah

(lol)


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Rains




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## novalax




----------



## Carolyne

AffinityWing said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AffinityWing

Carolyne said:


> I really liked that


xKito is really great for electronic music. Check out Majestic Casual too if you have the time (although it's usually more indie, chill stuff.)


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## feels

This movie was so ****ing good


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Winds




----------



## Mc Borg

*I Feel It All - Aura Bakker*


----------



## truant

There's an extended mix, but it has partial nudity.


----------



## noydb




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Mc Borg

@noydb
You listened to one of mine, so I listened to yours.  Pretty good.


----------



## Riff Raff

I am listening to a Green Day album called 39 Smooth

Its one of their older albums that I like a lot. 

There was a time in my life when listening to that album helped me to get through some hard times


----------



## ourwater




----------



## butterskenny




----------



## truant

From La Femme's _Mystère_ (French):


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>



Ngly, aka Glyn, aka Sidney Reilly, aka Tvskie Bey


----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


> Ngly, aka Glyn, aka Sidney Reilly, aka Tvskie Bey


 :evil


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


I've been meaning to listen to this album for the longest time but I've been too lazy lol


----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> I've been meaning to listen to this album for the longest time but I've been too lazy lol


 listen listen listen :yes it's nice and short you won't lose much time


----------



## HenDoggy

Like artists should learn from this band on how to make relevant music videos lol








doe deer said:


> listen listen listen :yes it's nice and short you won't lose much time


Cool, I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## sandromeda

"Into the ocean"- Blue october


----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Watching

It's helps you evade MegaCorp controll.


----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg

:love2


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> :love2


Damn, that was dope!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## no subject




----------



## no subject




----------



## Amphoteric

1st of December! Time for Christmas music


----------



## ShadowOne

still on this wagon


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## doe deer




----------



## cosmicslop

Loving this for the past few days.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric

Today's Christmas song:


----------



## MCHB

Mellow :smile2:


----------



## doe deer

the best video


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

Shia Labeouf's CTG podcast freestyle.

Shia goin' the eff off!


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

alright boys and girls, here we go


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001

I listen to this song too damn much, lol.


----------



## doe deer

__
https://soundcloud.com/wazabimusic%2Fsharam-jey-ft-katrina


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Eminem - Not Afraid*


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - Bless You

Too lazy to link a video but it's a great song from his lost weekend period


----------



## AllTheSame

My God has there ever been a better time to post this song than right here, right now....for several different reasons, ffs.....


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm starting to really love this album. It sounds so chill, like a lazy Sumer afternoon.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MaggieRose

Bjork, because that's what kind of mood I'm in today, but it's usually Concha Buika. Passion + weirdness does it for me.


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## doe deer

lol


----------



## Mc Borg

MaggieRose said:


> Bjork, because that's what kind of mood I'm in today, but it's usually Concha Buika. Passion + weirdness does it for me.


Björk is great. *thumbs up*


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg

Descending on the center, from the outskirts of obscurity
With a raised fist, symbolization of the urgency
Strength blowing kisses and winks toward adversity
Subtle yet as vital as the ink on your currency

**** yes.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive

:cig


----------



## doe deer

:heart


----------



## feels




----------



## Overdrive

Good old times


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## sandromeda

Team skull encounter theme


----------



## doe deer

:cig :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## May19

this


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## AllieG

blink 182- I miss you






Bit of a throw back. Love the lyrics though.

"I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness
Comes creeping on so haunting every time.

And as I stared I counted
The webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides.

Like indecision to call you
And hear your voice of treason.
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight?
Stop this pain tonight.

Don't waste your time on me.
You're already the voice inside my head." :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer

:love2


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## doe deer

nananananananananananana


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy

Man, Neil young kinda went down hill after on the beach. Still got a few good tunes though.


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## cosmicslop

HenDoggy said:


> Man, Neil young kinda went down hill after on the beach. Still got a few good tunes though.


What been your favorite album you've listened to so far? After the Gold Rush and On the Beach are pretty much perfect. Though Cowgirl in the Sand is probably my most favorite song by him.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

cosmicslop said:


> What been your favorite album you've listened to so far? After the Gold Rush and On the Beach are pretty much perfect. Though Cowgirl in the Sand is probably my most favorite song by him.


I'd say "Harvest" and "Everyone Knows this is Nowhere" are perfect while "After the Gold Rush" and "On the Beach" are near perfect records. "Rust Never Sleeps" is great and I'm starting to take a liking to "Zuma" after a couple more listens. "Through the Sails","Cortez the killer", and "Lookin' for a Love" are some great tracks. Yeah, Cowgirl in the sand is one of my faves.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Welcome Home - Radical Face


----------



## Overdrive

Prophet 08 <3


----------



## feels

This always makes me so happy


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cosmicslop

HenDoggy said:


> I'd say "Harvest" and "Everyone Knows this is Nowhere" are perfect while "After the Gold Rush" and "On the Beach" are near perfect records. "Rust Never Sleeps" is great and I'm starting to take a liking to "Zuma" after a couple more listens. "Through the Sails","Cortez the killer", and "Lookin' for a Love" are some great tracks. Yeah, Cowgirl in the sand is one of my faves.


I haven't listened to much of the stuff he's done with Crazy Horse other than Everybody Knows. Probably will start will with Zuma next.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Ho Ho Ho - Liz Phair*


----------



## Everchanger

The Escape Artist - by August Burns Red


----------



## feels




----------



## Carolyne

did I post this yet


----------



## VivaCrybaby

On my way to work this morning I was listening to Bruno Mars 24k and Finesse


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

@truant I actually bought the physical CD of this album because I liked the song that you posted so much. Turns out it wasn't on spotify and I couldn't find it for download anywhere. Great album!


----------



## Pandemoniac

Lauv - Breathe.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## truant

Mc Borg said:


> I actually bought the physical CD of this album because I liked the song that you posted so much. Turns out it wasn't on spotify and I couldn't find it for download anywhere. Great album!


I'm glad you like it. I found a place that has some of his songs, but not whole albums. I looked into buying the albums, but they're super expensive here. One of them was like $180 CAD or something. Just ... outside my price range. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg

truant said:


> I'm glad you like it. I found a place that has some of his songs, but not whole albums. I looked into buying the albums, but they're super expensive here. One of them was like $180 CAD or something. Just ... outside my price range. :laugh:


Oh, wow. I got it on amazon for $4.32. Weird that they are that expensive there. lol.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

^Oooh, yes.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


>


I really enjoy this band 



Mc Borg said:


> ^Oooh, yes.


I also like this Avery Tare album.


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## MCHB




----------



## feels

good **** GOOD ****


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy *thumbs up*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

This is goth rap.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[/B]


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

or






:sigh


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> This is goth rap.


Sounds pretty good.


----------



## HenDoggy

So good


----------



## PepeSylvia

Man, Californication had some of the best music for a TV show.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Haven't stopped listening to this soundtrack since I saw the movie.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy The Mothers are the ****. I haven't listened to that album in ages, though.

Going through Gorilla vs. Bear's best songs of 2016 playlist. In full on hipster mode right now. Haha.

Kind of a Grimes-y feel.


----------



## Carolyne

we can just lay here, just lay here and hide


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy The Mothers are the ****. I haven't listened to that album in ages, though.
> 
> Going through Gorilla vs. Bear's best songs of 2016 playlist. In full on hipster mode right now. Haha.
> 
> Kind of a Grimes-y feel.


This is prob my fave song on the album






So any suggestion on which album of theirs I should check out next? I just started listening to them again and was thinking on going chronological order of release lol

Oh and people are sleeping on that jessy Lanza album. One of my fave of the year. Some songs does give me that grimes vibe like vv violence.


----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> This is prob my fave song on the album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any suggestion on which album of theirs I should check out next? I just started listening to them again and was thinking on going chronological order of release lol
> 
> Oh and people are sleeping on that jessy Lanza album. One of my fave of the year. Some songs does give me that grimes vibe like vv violence.


Chronological is always good. Freak Out! was really the only one I revisited with any regularity. I'd probably go with We're Only in It for the Money and Weasels Ripped My Flesh next. Honestly, I need to revisit myself. I wasn't joking when I said I haven't listened to them in ages. lol.

I think I might check out that Jessy Lanza album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo

btw, the thread title should be changed to "what SONGS are you really digging right now??"


----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@cosmicslop
Great song/album.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Herzeleid

listening to american football's first lp


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

Mc Borg said:


> @cosmicslop
> Great song/album.


Yeah it is. What do you think about Third (if you heard it) compared to their first two albums? I've been waiting for them to release a new album for years.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm listening to an Audiobook, Watchers by Dean Koontz.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Merkurial

Clan Of Xymox - 7th Time


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Chronological is always good. Freak Out! was really the only one I revisited with any regularity. I'd probably go with We're Only in It for the Money and Weasels Ripped My Flesh next. Honestly, I need to revisit myself. I wasn't joking when I said I haven't listened to them in ages. lol.
> 
> I think I might check out that Jessy Lanza album.


I'll check out money and weasels ripped my flesh out just cause of the album name :lol sounds like that ones not going to let me down.

Yeah I also go through stuff in chronological order like Beatles,David Bowie etc. you can kinda see how the artist evolved over the years that way lol but in some cases they get worse haha


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy

Pretty cool album


----------



## Mc Borg

cosmicslop said:


> Yeah it is. What do you think about Third (if you heard it) compared to their first two albums? I've been waiting for them to release a new album for years.


I actually like Third more than the self-titled album myself. There are only a few songs on that album that really stuck with me. Humming is still one of my favorite Portishead songs, though. But Third doesn't even come close to Dummy imo. But yeah, I've been waiting as well, haha. Hopefully someday.



HenDoggy said:


> I'll check out money and weasels ripped my flesh out just cause of the album name :lol sounds like that ones not going to let me down.
> 
> Yeah I also go through stuff in chronological order like Beatles,David Bowie etc. you can kinda see how the artist evolved over the years that way lol but in some cases they get worse haha


Haha, yeah, Zappa and crew were quite creative with album/song names. :lol

But yeah, that's true. Years ago, that's almost how I exclusively listened to music. So many albums that I didn't even give second listens to because I was going crazy with entire discographies, even whole record labels sometimes lol. Nowadays I kind of stick to a few albums/songs at a time, as to give them proper listens.

Listening to this:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Azazello

A bit too late to the party but I recently heard John O`Callaghan's _Big Sky_ and can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Overdrive
That was beautiful. I wish I could play piano like that.

Why am I just now learning about this band?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> @*Overdrive*
> That was beautiful. I wish I could play piano like that.


Glad you like it , everytime i listen this song i get a lot of chills.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

^It only has 38,970 views? Wtf? On second watch, the piano isn't as complex as I thought it was. Not sure why I said that lol. I could probably learn it. I most definitely couldn't play it that gracefully, though. Those strings and flutes blend so nicely. Good taste.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sick Love*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> ^It only has 38,970 views? Wtf? On second watch, the piano isn't as complex as I thought it was. Not sure why I said that lol. I could probably learn it. I most definitely couldn't play it that gracefully, though. Those strings and flutes blend so nicely. Good taste.


Great idea man, you should also try making music  
Have you ever thought about it ?


----------



## Mc Borg

Overdrive said:


> Great idea man, you should also try making music
> Have you ever thought about it ?


I dabble in fl studio/recording. I've never made anything good, though lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

K Flay has really been taking off, oh my god. I think she might be huuuge in 2017. Who knows. This is the clean version but I'd reeeeally recommend you check out the orginal uncut video. Just awesome. (but there are all kinds of triggers there, you've been warned). And I love the lyrics. And I love how sick in some ways it is I identify with it all, but, meh, yeah in some ways it's true. Being abused by a lover, being used, feeling lost, it's too quiet in this room, I know all those feelz man, all too well lmao....this is like my new favorite song right now....bass up, cranked up in my car all the time lately


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> I dabble in fl studio/recording. I've never made anything good, though lol.


Give it more time


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Mc Borg

Overdrive said:


> Give it more time


To be fair, I never really invested the time/energy into it. One day I'll make something I'm proud of.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> To be fair, I never really invested the time/energy into it. One day I'll make something I'm proud of.


Alright man.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> I actually like Third more than the self-titled album myself. There are only a few songs on that album that really stuck with me. Humming is still one of my favorite Portishead songs, though. But Third doesn't even come close to Dummy imo. But yeah, I've been waiting as well, haha. Hopefully someday.
> 
> Haha, yeah, Zappa and crew were quite creative with album/song names. :lol
> 
> But yeah, that's true. Years ago, that's almost how I exclusively listened to music. So many albums that I didn't even give second listens to because I was going crazy with entire discographies, even whole record labels sometimes lol. Nowadays I kind of stick to a few albums/songs at a time, as to give them proper listens.
> 
> Listening to this:


Yeah, same. I feel like there are albums where you just have to listen to it a couple more times to let it grow on you and I wasn't given those albums a chance. Now I'm just too lazy to look up new stuff so I'll listen to the things I'm familiar with.

Btw, what is your favorite animal collective album?


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## cosmicslop

been digging the whole album.

also one of my favorite album art of 2016


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> Btw, what is your favorite animal collective album?


Probably Merriweather Post Pavilion. I've been listening the hell out of Painting With this year. But I love all of their ****, really.


----------



## Herzeleid

Gulag Orkestar by Beirut


----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


> Probably Merriweather Post Pavilion. I've been listening the hell out of Painting With this year. But I love all of their ****, really.


You ever listen to Alvin Band? I think he just goes by Rick Alvin now but I'm only familiar with all the stuff under the previous name. Anyway, his work always reminded me a lot of AC. Listened to him almost exclusively a few years back lol

https://rickalvin.bandcamp.com/track/teacher-bigfoot

Check him out if ya wanna. This was the track that got me into him.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels. Ooh, I like and you're right. And cool, that album is name your price *downloads*. Thanks.  I did recently look up bands like AC/Yeasayer and I think that band came up, along with Black Dice among others. I've been looking for stuff with that experimental/psychedelic/electronic sound.

https://rickalvin.bandcamp.com/track/teacher-bigfoot 
^Listening to that lol.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Mc Borg

@funnynihilist
Nice. Jerry Garcia is up there in my list of favorite guitarists.


----------



## momentsunset

def my jam right now


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Kevin001

Gets me excited for the movie.....


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## funnynihilist

Mc Borg said:


> @funnynihilist
> Nice. Jerry Garcia is up there in my list of favorite guitarists.


Mine also!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter*


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Probably Merriweather Post Pavilion. I've been listening the hell out of Painting With this year. But I love all of their ****, really.


Nice, my fave probably stawberry jam or their first one. For some reason I couldn't get into sung tong.






This album is a god damn masterpiece


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> Nice, my fave probably stawberry jam or their first one. For some reason I couldn't get into sung tong.
> 
> This album is a god damn masterpiece


Hey, that's the girl from Twin Peaks! But yeah, some aspects of Animal Collective aren't for everybody, haha.

I highly recommend this album/band if you're into post-rock/electronic. I've been on a post-rock kick lately.


----------



## probably offline

:3


----------



## Mc Borg

^I will listen to those later, solely because it's on ghostly. My favorite band Skeletons was on that label.  (I talk too much in this thread lol)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This because near the end is really funny :lol and a good message right at the end -






or


----------



## feels

this is ****ing sexy


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg

lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ravens




----------



## slickyabra

My friend on skype. :^)


----------



## Carolyne

holy crap they made it epic


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Peaceislove

Trip Lee's "The Waiting Room" mixtape it just came out. its really good.


----------



## Silent Artist




----------



## Arbre




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PepeSylvia




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Loosh




----------



## HenDoggy

The vocoder really amplifies his voice



Mc Borg said:


> Hey, that's the girl from Twin Peaks! But yeah, some aspects of Animal Collective aren't for everybody, haha.
> 
> I highly recommend this album/band if you're into post-rock/electronic. I've been on a post-rock kick lately.


Yeah she is . Makes me want to watch that show now after listening to the soundtrack

You might like this? It was on my spotify playlist.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## doe deer

really like the video


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Killer Ghost - Full Performance (Live on KEXP), KEXP, Published on Jun 4, 2015


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## LostinReverie

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Plasma




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## doe deer




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Barakiel

Neo-medieval music (๑･̑◡･̑๑)


----------



## HenDoggy

Ghossts said:


>


Great song, love that album!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Carolyne

I ran, epic version


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Mrs Robot

<3


----------



## HenDoggy

Yo this song slayed me


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

This guy was a legend rip


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos

MinatoMatoi said:


>


NieR!!  That whole soundtrack is amazing, my favorite being kaine/salvation.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Pat Metheny - Icefire


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## roxslide




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cat001




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

or


----------



## Dan the man

This is pretty cool whoever does this, it takes today's pop music and makes it sound like it's from the 80's. Personally I think it sounds much better!


----------



## SFC01

George Michael's last christmas


----------



## ljubo

Simply amazing.


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## truant




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Ghossts

feels said:


>


That bass, so good.

'It's time to leave this awful place
You can walk for miles and not see a smile
And no one knows our different ways
Because it's been a while
It's carved into the tile'


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## andretti

Childish gambino - so fly. "so fly, girl you so fly to meeee"

heard this song today and I cant stop playing it.


----------



## feels

nostalgia ¯\_༼ ಥ ‿ ಥ ༽_/¯


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Mc Borg

This song (Cody) is hitting me hard. Punk Rock: into Cody is one of the best song transitions I've ever heard.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse

And speaking of Bottomless Pit, this is a great song:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Had this playing in my head at work all day yesterday





(risking it again)


----------



## Mc Borg

@ShadowOne
That was a beautiful song. I need to check them out. 
@Amphoteric
I've seen you post that band so many times, I finally clicked to see what they sounded like out of curiosity lol. I like.


----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> I've seen you post that band so many times, I finally clicked to see what they sounded like out of curiosity lol. I like.


Yeah I've been a bit obsessed  I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## pied vert

Coney Island Baby - Lou Reed.

always hits the spot. with all its seemingly disconnected thoughts, it captures a single sentiment, and really well


----------



## kesker

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. I think her dad would like it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## catcharay




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Late night journaling to this rn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

@Amphoteric Yes! That's a great album.


----------



## scooby

Love it.


----------



## Mc Borg

If I ever get access to DMT, I will be listening to this song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## karenw




----------



## doe deer




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Blue2015




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

think about this song almost daily






THAT NEW RTJ THO


----------



## discopotato

Take 'em all - cock sparrer


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

Sparklehorse!


----------



## HenDoggy

@Mc Borg Yeah sparklehorse is awesome, that is one of my favorite albums lol also nice song, love low.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

These guys are by far the best caricature of 80's cock-rock ever. They kill me errtime.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Ghossts

Xenagos said:


>


I loved 'The Life of Death', and the song goes really well with it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Xenacat

Grimes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Carolyne

probably posted before but I love it


----------



## soulstorm

I bet this one hasn't been posted. I recently discovered ambient/psychill/psybient so I'm checking out this track with the lights off and the earphones in. Love this scifi electronica infusino.


----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

Wow wow woooow


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

looks like I've got another album to obsess over.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - Concerts - Part 2


----------



## ljubo




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels

^ This dude snapchatted me today in response to my story. I was fan girlin' on the inside lol. One of my favorite artists.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive

Oh sheit ! :heart


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer

:cig


----------



## Mc Borg

@Overdrive. 
Neat song.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> @*Overdrive* .
> Neat song.
> 
> Yeah, the guy who made the video is damn good too.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Overdrive
I agree. It reminded me of the Radiohead - House of Cards music video a bit.





**** yes.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> @*Overdrive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** yes.


 Yeah ! :yes


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

or


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## journeyman

Still tripping ain't no love for the other side


----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## TwerkinForTalos

TwerkinForTalos said:


>


Whoops, well whatever.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## feels

just remembered Lisa and it's OST exists thank you jesus


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kilgore Trout

This awesome thing


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Overdrive

Amphoteric said:


>


nice ! :yes


----------



## Amphoteric

Overdrive said:


> nice ! :yes


:yay

This was Matt Hollywood's band, and he was also in The Brian Jonestown Massacre.


----------



## Overdrive

Amphoteric said:


> :yay
> 
> This was Matt Hollywood's band, and he was also in The Brian Jonestown Massacre.


Oh i see, i really like what you dig on youtube, sweet tunes :yes.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

Overdrive said:


> Oh i see, i really like what you dig on youtube, sweet tunes :yes.


:hs

------------------

just found this:


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg

Five Leaves Left is a 10/10 album.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The music video is a bit cringy IMO but I love the music, specially the lyrics.


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

MinatoMatoi said:


>


wow nice


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Overdrive

:O


----------



## Were




----------



## ljubo

i love this song


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Pure beauty. :mushy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive

nice trip


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


>


 i love that one so much. i think i listened to it for hours when i first discovered it.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


> i love that one so much. i think i listened to it for hours when i first discovered it.


One of those gems you hope to find on youtube, feels good digging those 0.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## feels




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## nevelpapperman

I'm listening to Salvatore by Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

just found this.. ****ing amazing


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Actually a decent song.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

tell me


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Arbre




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

Going to have to remind myself to listen to this album later.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Tip of the Spear - Halo Reach Sountrack


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yyyya

Pursuit of happiness - Kid Cudi ft. MGMT. It brings up so many memories of good times and makes me feel on top of the world


----------



## doe deer

:love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## doe deer




----------



## sandromeda

Parks, Squares, and Alleys- We're Not Just Friends


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
I know you're a fan of Slowdive, so you might like this. It's the vocalist of Slowdive with the guitarist from Mogwai and some guy from the Editors (I've never listened to them lol).

It's blowing my mind.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy
> I know you're a fan of Slowdive, so you might like this. It's the vocalist of Slowdive with the guitarist from Mogwai and some guy from the Editors (I've never listened to them lol).
> 
> It's blowing my mind.


Holy crap that was awesome :O *starts listening to album*

Thanks for looking out man


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001

I'm in love with this Song!


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy

No problem. I was shocked I hadn't heard of it either as I've been obsessed with Mogwai lately. It was a pleasant surprise. =P


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

all the world is calm


----------



## doe deer




----------



## The Enemy Within

*90s nostalgia*


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

I wish the new xx album sounded more like this. More dream poppy vocals and Jamie's production is at another level.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## AppleScrubs

Oldie, but goodie.

Going to San Francisco this summer, and will be shamelessly listening to this the entire time.


----------



## HenDoggy

^ love it






Listening to this album again and its blowing my mind.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Mc Borg

@JustThisGuy
I like Little Dragon.






Nick Drake was one of us. He had SA.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Nick Drake was one of us. He had SA.


Love that song. From what I've read, he had pretty debilitating SA.  A true genius though.


----------



## Mc Borg

That's how I found out about him. Someone mentioned that he had SA, so I checked him out. He was a massively underrated guitarist as well. One of the best to do it. Every song he did is a 10/10 imo. RIP Drake.


----------



## feels




----------



## Winds




----------



## Mc Borg

Aesop is easily one of my top lyricists.






Who put the monkey wrench in well-oiled perfectionist emblem
Just to watch these monitors spit white noise through your office space
Automater, I infect jolly gene pool descendant clown-clusters
Brushing dust mites off your starving art revolution sound jugglers
Delinquent friend from brick habitat
Bob, weave, stick, move, fence
And pause somewhere in the middle for slick invention
This years brain crops spread spectacular, I ain't mad at ya
Don't stay mad at the caliber (I twist characters like Twist characters)
Tally up the alley cat aggression in this Doug E. Fresh infested
Mess of bass line lust and automatic b-boy Krylon can combust circuit
Working these war pig cyphers with Ted Striker stability
And kamikaze chivalry
I alone noble in a worm food feud
Walking dead generation
Ain't nobody asking for your patience
The grand opening holding me to face the fact
I knew myself and didn't have to ask nobody else


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

^good stuff


----------



## feels




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## TheSonOFRageAndLove

Are We The Waiting by Green Day.


----------



## TheSonOFRageAndLove

Nice choice, I love the smashing pumpkins.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## probably offline




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

This is so much better than the album version.


----------



## funnynihilist

Sun Ra


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

^ omg great track. it's one of those songs that makes you feel depressed yet optimistic for me. strange mix of feelings.

Here and now - Steps (idk how to embed youtube and i doubt anyone would play it anyway).


----------



## catcharay

Girl so beautiful in her sadness


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## funnynihilist

Can - Come Sta La Luna


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## coeur_brise

This is the music if my soul. Well, at it's current stage anyway. It used to be jazz and Led Zeppelin but for now, it's real funky.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

Powerdove is so wonderful they keep me alive.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

This album is on another level.


----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
Lol, I posted that Have a Nice Life song a while back.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy
> Lol, I posted that Have a Nice Life song a while back.


I really like that album lol


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## catcharay

Just as I was noticing my tendency to veer towards joyful song nowadays -


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

^Yes yes yes!






I wish they would have made this into a full studio recording.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Enemy Within

HenDoggy said:


>


Superb


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Were

I've read that Mexicans took over Compton though.


----------



## Mc Borg

@eeyoredragon
Post-rock all of the days and the nights.






I used to play this song all the time. I need to learn how to play more Elliott Smith songs.


----------



## sandromeda

In love with a ghost- flowers ft. nori


----------



## meli74

Can someone help.. I have been on the drug propranolol for a while now. I was wondering if any of you are on it is it possible to feel like you're going red but not actually go red?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon

@McBorg;


> Post-rock all of the days and the nights.


Actually, I can't do all day and night with this genre. Personally, it is great to listen to while driving or lying in bed thinking about stuff.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## catcharay




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## HenDoggy

Ah, this takes me back to the summer of '01


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## thelonelystag

Not something I usually listen to, I found it one of those Youtube recommendation journeys where you just keep clicking. I really appreciate the lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ljubo

doe deer said:


>


great band

this is their best song


----------



## doe deer

ljubo said:


> great band
> 
> this is their best song


 they're one of my favourite bands but i don't think that's their best song


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
You're cool. Wavves is the ****.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Mc Borg

*combs hair over and applies eyeliner*


----------



## funnynihilist

Philip Glass - Media Weather


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Oh no, here we go again. Putting all our faith in the one human.


----------



## satanlita

sweet dreams- eurythmic


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## feels

I am dirt but I can be
a home for wayward hungry seeds


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ghossts

ourwater said:


>


Such a great film.


----------



## eeyoredragon

Just a few more days


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

This song is so powerful the boss even became crippled mid way through performing.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TryingMara

It Ain't My Fault by Brothers Osborne


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg

One of the best bass lines.


----------



## tea111red

little things - bush


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mosttender

Keaton Henson. &#128563;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Amphoteric

this was an interesting find:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@Amphoteric
I like your fish. lol. Also, Suicide is a good band. Check out This Heat if you haven't. You might like them


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> I like your fish. lol. Also, Suicide is a good band. Check out This Heat if you haven't. You might like them


 it's the best fish! Listened through the album called Deceit, I think it was a bit too experimental for me.


----------



## Jeremie the Bear

That one. Its one of the only "happy" song I can listen even when I'm depressed...because it makes me dream.
I hope one day I'll go to the USA with my car, driving in Arizona, smoking my cig and all. Without anyone, just alone on the road, without needing anyone.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Arbre




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Mc Borg

Amphoteric said:


> it's the best fish! Listened through the album called Deceit, I think it was a bit too experimental for me.


Lol, yeah I can see that. Their self-titled is better imo. It's hard to believe that this was released in 1979.






Listening to this:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*PJ Harvey - Shame*


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

This week's spotify discover weekly playlist has been great!


----------



## Mc Borg

Oh cool. I'm pretty sure I listened to that album.


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## HenDoggy

I usually don't like when a artist pushes their political views in songs but damn, this is good.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

up, up, and away


----------



## AllTheSame

Still one of my favorite songs and videos. She's dancing all by herself and I just want to take her in my arms and dance with her....


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

Those strings..


----------



## Limmy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg

You can tell a lot about a man from the sound of his music.


----------



## MCHB

I didn't even know there was a video for this, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Just gets me excited for the movie.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

I've always been fond of this artist, her vocals are hypnotic.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Man, this might be top 5 oat material.


----------



## feels




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## funnynihilist

Hindemith - Die Harmonie der welt


----------



## feels

just the sexiest **** ever


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> just the sexiest **** ever


Mine was sexier haha


----------



## f1ora




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## ThatGuy11200

For anyone who has played Life is Strange:






And here is Max herself (voice actress Hannah Telle) singing it:


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SparklingWater

@Kevin001 omg throwback!!


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> @Kevin001 omg throwback!!


Throwback? Everyday music for me, lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

@Kevin001 True lol. I've been meaning to make a master 90's playlist for myself. Nsync, Backstreet Boys, 98 degrees, destiny's child, britney spears, christina aguilera, a whole bunch of r&b- brandy, monica, sisqo, lauryn hill... omg the good ole days! I'll look on spotify, they must have some good ones.


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> @Kevin001 True lol. I've been meaning to make a master 90's playlist for myself. Nsync, Backstreet Boys, 98 degrees, destiny's child, britney spears, christina aguilera, a whole bunch of r&b- brandy, monica, sisqo, lauryn hill... omg the good ole days! I'll look on spotify, they must have some good ones.


Sounds good.....Jon B, Craig David, etc. :smile2:


----------



## HenDoggy

Guys pls listen to this, u won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Guys pls listen to this, u won't be disappointed.


I was HIGHLY disappointed but to each their own, lol. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


>


I'm dying to know what this is lol



Kevin001 said:


> I was HIGHLY disappointed but to each their own, lol. Just not my cup of tea.


LOL and to think her voice was the best thing since slice bread, reminds me a bit of sandy denny. Yep, everyone has their preferences but thanks for giving it a chance anyways haha.


----------



## probably offline

HenDoggy said:


> I'm dying to know what this is lol


Oh, my link didn't work, huh?

Here you go :3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> Oh, my link didn't work, huh?
> 
> Here you go :3


Well I'm glad I ask I've been on a post a post punk kick lately. AT first I thought it was going to be a weird mashup between the lucy show and a band(which would've been cool).


----------



## MCHB

*edit* video wouldn't post because the forum won't allow strings of all Caps (which the link to the video contains and it doesn't work when it's lowercase...)

...but I was listening to Hardwell - Where is Here Now


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## probably offline

HenDoggy said:


> Well I'm glad I ask I've been on a post a post punk kick lately. AT first I thought it was going to be a weird mashup between the lucy show and a band(which would've been cool).


I've been wondering about that name, too x]


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Intro by Alt-j


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## konas8

Oh mein Gott this album.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Versace versace versace versace versace versace versace versace. Pure poetry.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## feels




----------



## Were




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

Were said:


>


Dude, I've been listening to this song a lot lately. I'm trying to learn how to play the second half of the main riff. I love his mess ups (I think there are a few of them). :teeth


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## noydb




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

Smile!


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

this has been in my head all day


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy Next post. I'm calling it: Ariel Pink. xD


----------



## Amphoteric

:teeth


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The fans in my computer.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## bakaborosilicate

"Dogs" by Pink Floyd. I'm not as big a fan of the band as I used to be, but I must have listened to this song over 20 times in the last month alone (no small feat since it's almost 20 minutes long).






I think its mood symbolizes how I feel right now and the lyrics demonstrate my own dissatisfaction with some of humanity's malicious nature.


----------



## feels

when you hear the sound of that payphone you know what about to drop


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## feels

this edit is so dope


----------



## naes

feels said:


> when you hear the sound of that payphone you know what about to drop


The guy in the album artwork kinda looks like Haazen from Star Wars KOTOR.


----------



## naes

I just was listening to some Asking Alexandria songs from their album "Stand Up and Scream"


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dubbin' it in 1978...funkified in 2015, absolutely love this track by the Pulse!


----------



## riverbird




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## herk




----------



## Were




----------



## herk




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg

One of the best Radiohead tracks. I wish that I had Thom's voice.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy Next post. I'm calling it: Ariel Pink. xD


As a matter of fact I am listening to Ariel pink but I'm going to change it up :O


----------



## Natsumiineko

Calvin Harris - This Is What You Came For (Official Video) ft. Rihanna


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001

Feels....


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer




----------



## pied vert




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:shock :afr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

_WHEN THERE'S NO ONE WATCHINGGGG_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Polar

My own thoughts. Enourmusly rushing as in "how, what, when, why".

Also I've come to the conclusion that if you think humans are the most intelligent species in the world, you are ironically dumb as f-.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos

Ademo. :mushy


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cak

7 years - Lukas Graham


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Polar

Indonesia

by A&B...

The song is as soothing as the country...


----------



## Furiosa

I've recently gotten into listening to Trip Hop and Lofi Hip Hop, and came across this gem hiding in a playlist last night, which I am really digging


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

Nothing can stop gestalt.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg

4:33 one of the best guitar riffs ever. So simple, yet so powerful.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## squirms

does anyone actually listen to these? 
if you're hoping to have your life changed, look no further.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Arbre




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Valley

Im listing to seether wright now awesome band.


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric

wow wow wow


----------



## Lemmy4ever




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mrs Robot

Love this song <3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Pips

Addicted to the vocals and instrumentals. :grin2:


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## herk




----------



## Spindrift

Getting a bit of an _Everlong_ feeling from it.


----------



## Repix

Collab from my favorites.


----------



## TryingMara

"You Ain't Here to Kiss Me" by Brett Young.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

Oneohtrix Point Never - Freak Eyes

Nice use of samples


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rm123

I took a pill in Ibiza


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## herk




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Itari




----------



## Spindrift

That drop. _Ugh_. So good.


----------



## estse

This duo is so ****ing good:


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## estse

Holy ****, really the greatest rock duo of all times ever:


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## PepeSylvia

I find her voice very sexy here


----------



## feels

really wanna see these guys live again one of these days


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg

Easily one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

This is exactly the sort of mood I cannot watch movies in.


----------



## jengem

Great by Frankie Valli just popped up on my IHeartRadio


----------



## HenDoggy

I can't stop listening to this..


----------



## jengem

jengem said:


> Great by Frankie Valli just popped up on my IHeartRadio


Grease! lol


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy

This girl is amazing, and you wouldn't know she is British by her voice. Vocal phrasing reminds me of Dylan a bit.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Greys0n

Phantogram – You're Mine


----------



## cak

No Scrubs - TLC


----------



## feels




----------



## Niji

autoplay for 2 hours i do not even know this tracks but they seem cool


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


>


Love this lol


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AngstyTeenager

Soley - Dreamers, and I'll never understand how to insert youtube videos like y'all do on this thread.


----------



## estse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift

feels said:


>


Never heard of the artist before, but awesome track.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Itari




----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just want to run away to some beach now ..


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## feels

been stuck in my head for the past week


----------



## Were




----------



## Spindrift

As relevant as ever.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


Nice, their albums always have such sweet cover art.


----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric

start your Saturday with Norwegian black metal


----------



## 2Milk

It's almost summer, not really but I still like the song.


----------



## HenDoggy

Hits that sweet spot like a frosty can of Sunkist.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## feels




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Carolyne

does anyone actually click these? (other than creeps who want to get me in trouble)


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## doe deer

Carolyne said:


> does anyone actually click these? (other than creeps who want to get me in trouble)


 i click them because i like seeing what other people post here


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Duran Duran - Come Undone*


----------



## doe deer




----------



## ljubo




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ljubo




----------



## mt moyt

lol ljubo


----------



## doe deer

oh ljubo


----------



## CopadoMexicano

This is one from Bruno Mars That's What I like it gives me a feeling of the early 2000s music era even though Im not such a big fan of pop I like this beat and style from bruno:


----------



## Spindrift

Carolyne said:


> does anyone actually click these? (other than creeps who want to get me in trouble)


I often do, just to see what people have posted. That's the whole point of the thread, right?


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Carolyne

Spindrift said:


> I often do, just to see what people have posted. That's the whole point of the thread, right?


Often seems like just posting for the sake of posting, I never expect anyone to listen to the music I post in here.


----------



## Spindrift

Carolyne said:


> Often seems like just posting for the sake of posting, I never expect anyone to listen to the music I post in here.


That's probably true for most people. Threads like this one seem to exist to get peoples' post counts up. That said, you have at least two people checking out your posts, which I think is two more than most can claim.


----------



## HenDoggy

I really like this album.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MCHB




----------



## HenDoggy

pure bliss


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## reese444

am going back to the bay rest in peace mac dre?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> does anyone actually click these? (other than creeps who want to get me in trouble)


I click some of them. Mostly from posters that have similar taste as me or the cover art/thumbnail looked interesting. Or if they make a comment about it that makes it sound interesting. It would probably help if you embedded the video though. I don't think many people will click on links.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


>


 yessssssss


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - God*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

^ hell yeah Nsync 
 
such a ****ing jam


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift

Feels odd to say when it's Daft Punk, but damn, that's a sexy song.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels

great track or greatest track?


----------



## 2Milk

Not sure what genre of music this is but I'm so happy I found it.





What genre is this?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Spindrift

feels said:


> great track or greatest track?


I'm going to go with great track, since _She Is Young, She Is Beautiful, She Is Next_ exists and is obviously the greatest track. :b



2Milk said:


> Not sure what genre of music this is but I'm so happy I found it.
> 
> What genre is this?


Sounds like it's a remix of _Around the World_ back from '99 or 2000 or whenever it was released. It's kinda techno, euro, house music.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ourwater

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## NotTheBus

proda-g - that part


----------



## Were




----------



## doe deer




----------



## PepeSylvia




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy

Estillum said:


>


One of my favorite albums of all time. Going to listen to Volcano now..


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lemmy4ever




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Unknown Trooper

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer




----------



## T-Bone

I think you got a low self opinion man.I see you standing all by yourself.Unable to express the pain of your distress.You withdraw deeper inside.You alienate yourself.And everybody else.They wonder what's on your mind.They got so tired of you And your self ridicule They wrote you off and left you behind. You sleep alone at night. You never wonder why. All this bitterness wells up inside you. You always victimize. So you can criticize yourself and all those around you. The hatred you project does nothing to protect you. You leave yourself so exposed. You want to open up
when someone says lighten up. You find all your doors closed. Get yourself a break from self rejection. Try some introspection. And you just might find it's not so bad and anyway. At the end of the day all you have is yourself and your mind.The self hatred that blinds you. Binds you grinds you keeps you down. The world falls down around you.
You build up walls around you. You wear disgust like a crown. If you could see the you that I see when I see you seeing me you'd see yourself so differently. Believe me. I know the self doubt that runs inside your mind.
I know the self that treats you so unkind.If you could see the you that I see when I see you you would see things differently. I assure you.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winds

A classic.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## butterskenny

Temple of Time - Ocarina of Time


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RyanM




----------



## HenDoggy

The way she exhales then pauses is amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

House banger


----------



## Overdrive

https://doublehappinessrecordings.bandcamp.com/album/super-hit

very nice album


----------



## Paul




----------



## doe deer




----------



## estse




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## estse




----------



## estse

HenDoggy said:


> The way she exhales then pauses is amazing.


I almost didn't buy this album; then I did; then I was glad.


----------



## HenDoggy

estse said:


> I almost didn't buy this album; then I did; then I was glad.


Funny thing, I also almost dismissed this album after a few listens. I liked "follow my voice" enough to give it another few spins. It hit me like a ton of bricks on the 5th-6th listen. It's all I listen to these past couple days. I hope people give it a few more listens before writing it off entirely...


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lemmy4ever

Had to listen to these too


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## HenDoggy

Best baby sample ever :clap


----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

Maybe it just me, but I don't 'get' this album. It sounds like a poor attempt at spoken word and rap folk lol I do respect the lyrics and his ability to remember all that. Was hoping for another Benji. This song is good though lol.


----------



## hayes




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## PineconeMachine

HenDoggy said:


>


Nice one.

Currently listening to this:


----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jamesinwriting

One of my absolute favorite piano composition. A small piece of music capable of telling an entire story arc of loneliness.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thisismeyo

fox news


----------



## doe deer

:eyes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay, so this video is not representative, BUT ya familiar with Green Day? Drop the Trump suit (you _know_ that's what it looks like) and wear eyeliner. :b

Do it! :grin2:


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Yer Blues

Forgot how good this album was\is.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Itari




----------



## Mc Borg

^Not related to your location. lol.
/dumb joke


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg

When you post so much in this thread, you know the embed tag by muscle memory. ha






When low temperature speaks
Speaks only ending to you


----------



## AussiePea

New Blackfield


----------



## AngstyTeenager

Can never go wrong with some Kate Bush. <3 This is my favourite Kate Bush song.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## karenw




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## HenDoggy

AngstyTeenager said:


> Can never go wrong with some Kate Bush. <3 This is my favourite Kate Bush song.


Nice one of my all time favorites. My current favorite Kate bush sing is hounds of love <3


----------



## Mur




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Believer - Imagine Dragons





 Heavydirtysoul - Twenty One Pilots





 Recommissioned - Halo Wars 2





 Cractered - Halo Wars 2

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## feels




----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Wavestep is a good song.





This album just might be my all-time favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric

@Mc Borg
Crystal Castles is great!

-----


----------



## Mc Borg

*bobs head from side to side*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> Wavestep is a good song.


Yeah I like that one and Teen Pregnancy and PURITY BOYS.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## mt moyt

best live performer


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

can't find a way to embed this, but here the first future islands live video i ever watched
the frontman is Samuel Herring

http://www.amoeba.com/live-shows/detail-1645/#cat-most_recent_shows/

one song from the show


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Itari




----------



## novalax




----------



## HenDoggy

I like this version.


----------



## Virgo

@Toad Licker Wow, that used to be my favorite Flyleaf song ever. I was obsessed with Flyleaf in my preteens.






I'm super serious rn. I don't care what any of you blokes say this song is amazing yeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss


----------



## HenDoggy

Judee must've been smokin some potent ****. :clap


----------



## HenDoggy

Here is a hot guy covering 'nobody cept you' for all the ladies in here..


----------



## Folded Edge

My favourite track from 2016 and a great video.


----------



## HenDoggy

Not bad...


----------



## kesker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AndiLynne

1990 Atlanta Journal 500 NASCAR race.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Tanrus

Dancing On My Own by Robyn.... Rujubee <3


----------



## SplendidBob

Buck becomes involved with a futuristic rock group named Andromeda when a series of riots break out at all of their concerts. Buck's investigation finds that the band's manager, Lars Mangros, (Jerry Orbach) has been secretly encoding the group's music with behavior-altering sounds that create the riots.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## LoneLioness




----------



## HenDoggy

Uh I think I got something in my eyes, why u do this bob? :crying:


----------



## Equine24




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid

i can't get over this song. i'm so glad my fav musician started uploading vlog videos regularly now, too. unnnnghhh she's so ****ing good !!!!!! she's a goddess i swear


----------



## Tanrus

Crystal Castles :heart


----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HobbitInHell

Silence


----------



## ourwater




----------



## novalax




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LostinReverie

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## hayes




----------



## SimbasDaddy

A lot of Chance the Rapper's stuff lately. As well as Spring Day - BTS, which is one of my favorite songs now. Especially the music video, makes me feel so many emotions.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

The Zayn Song by Little Mix.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Repix

Not really a song mate.. but crazy! Especially at 2:44


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

one more month!


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

BlazingLazer said:


> Guess I'll revive this ancient thread (good stuff here too!)
> 
> Mission Of Burma - That's When I Reach For My Revolver


I love that band, good choice.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dark Choco

Vance Joy - Riptide

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Auburnskys




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## HenDoggy

Lay lady lay, hard rain version. I'm really loving this live album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## noydb




----------



## hayes




----------



## markmark

I was surprised
I was happy for a day in 1975
I was puzzled by a dream
It stayed with me all day in 1995
My brother had confessed he was gay
It took the heat off me for a while


----------



## markmark

Okay, so that's not working.
*Belle and Sebastian - The State I Am In*






(how do you embed video's here?)


----------



## hayes

markmark said:


> how do you embed video's here?)


Copy this part of your youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzNjAa5HpcI

Put it in [ YOUTUBE ]QzNjAa5HpcI[/YOUTUBE]

*remove the space from the first youtube tag. Also, when you're replying to a thread if you click "go advance". Simply paste that part of the link, highlight it and click the youtube button on top.


----------



## markmark

hayes said:


> Copy this part of your youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzNjAa5HpcI
> 
> Put it in [ YOUTUBE ]QzNjAa5HpcI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *remove the space from the first youtube tag. Also, when you're replying to a thread if you click "go advance". Simply paste that part of the link, highlight it and click the youtube button on top.


Thanks much!


----------



## hayes




----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


>


A classic. But the pedant in me - every time I hear it - can only think... it's Augus-_tin_ not Augus-_teen_.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

I really need to find me some musician friends so we can play in random places just for the hell of it.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Itari




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> A classic. But the pedant in me - every time I hear it - can only think... it's Augus-_tin_ not Augus-_teen_.


Interesting... I don't seem to have that problem


----------



## Mc Borg

^Heh, yeah, I'm just a weirdo like that.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse

Yup:


----------



## SFC01




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Mc Borg

Sup:






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds

Hit me back...






And I hope you hurry


----------



## Mc Borg

This is my joint!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

https://vimeo.com/mikemcdonald/nogood

This is on repeat


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> This is my joint!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Love this cover.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wonder why it's unlisted. It's produced by Grimes.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

You're so sensitive, 
You can feel a single hair curl while you're sleepin', 
And each fraction of a millimeter fingernail's growth.






Don't encourage the wind
The candles will retire.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

@JeanLucDiscard
Nice!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Wow this guy can play piano?


----------



## estse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels

I like that they re-released the best Lone album with cover art that isn't awful.


----------



## feels

HenDoggy said:


> https://vimeo.com/mikemcdonald/nogood
> 
> This is on repeat


Now this some GOOD ****. I've never heard of this dude but now I gotta look up all his stuff.


----------



## ShadowOne

heard it won an oscar so checked the trailer. pretty awesome song






might see it at some point


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

To those of you with a decent pair of headphones. Do yourself a favor and listen to this.


----------



## euphoria04

What a great song. Makes me nostalgic for old Santigold.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

euphoria04 said:


> What a great song. Makes me nostalgic for old Santigold.


Cool. I definitely hear some similarities. I really liked that! I may need to give that album a listen to now. I think I listened to an album of hers (the one with the gold glitter coming out of her mouth on the cover) but I honestly don't remember it. But thanks. That was really good.

Uhh... listening to this:


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Nitrogen said:


>


One of my favorites


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Dark Choco

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## euphoria04

Mc Borg said:


> Cool. I definitely hear some similarities. I really liked that! I may need to give that album a listen to now. I think I listened to an album of hers (the one with the gold glitter coming out of her mouth on the cover) but I honestly don't remember it. But thanks. That was really good.
> 
> Uhh... listening to this:


Yeah that's her debut you're talking about, that's easily the best one imo. The stuff since has been a bit spotty (including the album that song "Banshee" is taken from) so I'd definitely check out the debut again first if anything (some of my favorites: L.E.S. Artistes , Lights Out )

I just find her ridiculously catchy, yet also fresh. And reminds me of a time I look back on fondly


----------



## euphoria04

Mc Borg said:


>


Speaking of songs that make me nostalgic, haha






...and now I want to go watch Wall Street


----------



## Mc Borg

@euphoria04
I already listened to it :cig 
Also, I thought you were saying that it was the song that I posted reminded you of old Santigold. xD I realized after that you meant something else. But hey, it made me listen and I enjoyed the album! I was like "Hey, there are some similarities, but they're not _that_ alike" and was confused. =P





^If I ever get good at making music, this is what I want it to sound like.


----------



## euphoria04

Mc Borg said:


> @euphoria04
> I already listened to it :cig
> Also, I thought you were saying that it was the song that I posted reminded you of old Santigold. xD I realized after that you meant something else. But hey, it made me listen and I enjoyed the album! I was like "Hey, there are some similarities, but they're not _that_ alike" and was confused. =P


Oh sheeeyit. Well now imma have to go back and listen to the song you thought I was referring to


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


> Now this some GOOD ****. I've never heard of this dude but now I gotta look up all his stuff.


Yeah, he is one of my favorite electronic producers. 'Garden of Delete' is arguably his best work(imo) but I also really like 'r plus 7' and 'zones without people'.






This song is awesome.


----------



## eeyoredragon

"Remember me as a time of day so when that time comes around, you will think of me, and wherever I am, at that same exact moment, I will think of you."


----------



## hayes




----------



## Greys0n

Beyonce – Greenlight


----------



## stilliroam91




----------



## Amphoteric

New BJM! here we go






EDIT:
well, that turned out to be boring and disappointing ****, just like their previous album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Definitely think this is one of Pogo's best.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## gunner21

Obsessed with this song right now


----------



## Karsten




----------



## ShadowOne

i like remembering songs that you got really into, got sick of, and havent heard in a really long time


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ManInAShed

karenw said:


> California Love - 2Pac


Me too! and 'Changes' and this


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Arbre




----------



## May19




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## ourwater




----------



## merwitch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma

I was listening to Hypnotized by Coldplay, just came out yesterday. 
now am listening to this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

She and Her Darkness said:


> I was listening to Hypnotized by Coldplay, just came out yesterday.
> now am listening to this


That's a good song. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Believer - Imagine Dragons 




Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Dark Choco

Elvis Presley - Can't Help Falling In Love


----------



## Dark Choco

Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 2Milk

I'm addicted to this song right now.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## ClintCooperJM

Just a few new songs I'm listening to:


----------



## ClintCooperJM




----------



## ClintCooperJM

Just a few new songs I'm listening to:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## doe deer




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## euphoria04

This lady has an amazing voice. 'Tis a shame when talent goes undiscovered


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## doe deer

:rain


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This doesn't hit as hard as I want it to in the chorus, if that makes sense, but her voice is really great.


----------



## Jessielynn1106

"Jambi" Tool


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse

I didn't realize I was dancing:


----------



## ShadowOne

i seem to either love or hate their songs


----------



## estse




----------



## harrison




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## winrace2K

100 Most Popular Songs of all time 



 [Billboard version]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## feels




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 2Milk

I have literally replayed this song like 20x and it still good. It makes me glad to be alive.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift

Love the bass. So freakin' smooth.


----------



## zubie

kings crossing





 Crow on the Cradle





 Lost Boy


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Spindrift

Love the video, too. Reminds me of home.


----------



## ShadowOne

Lyrics are dumb but everything else is good


----------



## Ghossts




----------



## himemiko




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The tinnitus buzzing away in my left ear, constantly. Awesome soundtrack.



mezzoforte said:


>


Good taste.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## ZombieIcecream

so.

much.

_*yas.*_


----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## ZombieIcecream

doe deer said:


> :rain


Great song. How do you feel about the new vocalist. ?


----------



## fluorish

Bloodline Harmony Bizzy's son Hello


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer

ZombieIcecream said:


> Great song. How do you feel about the new vocalist. ?


i like her, she seems to get better with time. you? to be honest i don't care about the vocals that much since they usually end up being distorted. i feel like ethan does 90% of the music anyway.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## caveman8

Hail the King


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Antonio9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

^Two new albums worth checking out.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## estse

What is happening?


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Unknown Trooper




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

This is my new favorite band.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>







Wow, ethan really went crazy with that beach house sample lol It seemed like this track wasn't included in the digital versions, only physical CDs.  I just started listening to amnesty again and I like it. I think the only issues is that there wasn't that one track that made me go "holy crap, this is next level ****!" like some of their earlier albums. I still enjoyed most of the beats though. I think ornament is my favorite. :clap


----------



## euphoria04

Mc Borg said:


>


Good stuff. Person Pitch is still one of my absolute favorite albums of the 00s


----------



## HobbitInHell

System of a down


----------



## HenDoggy

euphoria04 said:


> Good stuff. Person Pitch is still one of my absolute favorite albums of the 00s


I honestly think it's better then all of the animal collective albums.


----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> Wow, ethan really went crazy with that beach house sample lol *It seemed like this track wasn't included in the digital versions, only physical CDs.*  I just started listening to amnesty again and I like it. I think the only issues is that there wasn't that one track that made me go "holy crap, this is next level ****!" like some of their earlier albums. I still enjoyed most of the beats though. I think ornament is my favorite. :clap


 that's why i bought the cd :b i didn't even recognize it was beach house at first, i can hardly tell when ethan samples other songs since it always sounds so different. kinda reminds me of their first album.
yessss!!! :clap ornament is my fav too, i think that one is next level lol it's already one of my favourite cc songs. kept is the 2nd best on the album. i like amnesty because i actually like everything on it. i didn't like every song on II and III(that album has some of their worst stuff).


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## mt moyt

doe deer said:


>


thank u for posting this


----------



## doe deer

mt moyt said:


> thank u for posting this


no problem i can post cc anytime


----------



## feels

HenDoggy said:


> I honestly think it's better then all of the animal collective albums.


love AC, but this is a FACT. Even the golden Feels/Strawberry Jam era can't take down Person Pitch.


----------



## estse

Thank goodness Chavez is making new music again! I even feel a long lost desire to start making rock music with other people. There is definite Soundgarden I hear here in the guitars, and that's not necessarily a bad thing. I hope a full length comes out this year.


----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I couldn't be bothered searching for the YouTube thread


----------



## estse

After years of forcing myself, I'm finally starting to love this band:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse

Flip the switch and end up here:


----------



## Were




----------



## Unknown Trooper

Since I've been reading fantasy so much recently, this compilation of songs fits quite well. I want to learn some of those songs now! Very lovely.


----------



## Antonio9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

feels said:


> love AC, but this is a FACT. Even the golden Feels/Strawberry Jam era can't take down Person Pitch.


None of the individual members' solo work comes close to AC imo. They work best as a group. But I think I prefer Avey Tare to Panda Bear, lol. I love it all, though.


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## HenDoggy

80s Dylan was tight.



doe deer said:


> that's why i bought the cd :b i didn't even recognize it was beach house at first, i can hardly tell when ethan samples other songs since it always sounds so different. kinda reminds me of their first album.
> yessss!!! :clap ornament is my fav too, i think that one is next level lol it's already one of my favourite cc songs. kept is the 2nd best on the album. i like amnesty because i actually like everything on it. i didn't like every song on II and III(that album has some of their worst stuff).


As much as I hate it, I think more artists/band should do this haha Make people spend money on the physical albums! :smile2:

So I looked it up and it seems he samples two beach house songs back to back rapidly lol so I guess that was why it was really hard to tell. I actually didn't know what he sampled until I googled why kept wasn't on the digital album and realized it was part of the physical cd version. Yeah, after listening to ornaments a couple of more times I can see this becoming one of my favorites. I also liked the album intro femen, it sets the tone for the rest of the album. I also liked char,sadist and their kindness is charade. The whole concept vibe in amnesty is pretty neat. honestly I need to listen to III I don't even remember that one tbh.


----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


> None of the individual members' solo work comes close to AC imo. They work best as a group. But I think I prefer Avey Tare to Panda Bear, lol. I love it all, though.


See I never got super into Avey's solo work. It's good, but I only listened to those albums a handful of times. I think Avey has a more impressive voice, though. I miss the Avey screams. But yeah I used to listen to Person Pitch religiously and I think that album just meant a whole lot to me. Panda's lyrics are always a lot more vague and easy to interpret in a bunch of different ways so I think that's partly why I find his work preferable. But yeah it's all great.


----------



## waterfairy

Dissipated said:


>


Omg what is this?? :haha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> Omg what is this?? :haha


It's the famous chicken ninja  hahaha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

2:45 onward is the best thing I've ever heard. &#129316;


----------



## I Beethoven

Beethovens Symphony no. 7 in A major, Op. 92 II Allegretto conducted by leonard bernstein






also the piano concerto no.5


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Mc Borg

^Nice.


----------



## Mc Borg

@estse 
Yeah, Xiu Xiu takes a while.

I'm not sure if I really like this or hate it. lol. The girl is cute, though. ops


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

ourwater said:


>


 :lol

I remember that song!

I was at work once and some guy I worked with was obsessed with that song. He'd play it loud every night over and over. And I had to listen to that crap while scrubbing McD's dishes for hours trying to clean off crud that never came off.

Finally, some crazy dude I worked with came in from taking out the garbage and yells "OK! SO YOU SAW THE ****ING SIGN!" :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

This song brings out the emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## karenw

Eric Clapton - Promises


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive

808-303 with some tape delays... <3


----------



## estse




----------



## estse

(Note: drummer played with Cecil Taylor in the 70s.)


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Silversun Picksups - Panic Switch."

Phenomenal drumming.

and holy crap, THAT base line.

they sound very similar to the smashing pumpkins.


----------



## HenDoggy

Infidel is quite and interesting album. On one hand you've got arguably 4 of Dylan's best songs he's ever written. then there's the other three... they shouldn't even be included in the bootleg compilations(I'm looking at you neighborhood bully).


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mur




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CelineG86

I am listening to Babyface's "everytime I close my eyes" as of this writing. I am a 90s baby and I love the 90s vibe.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric

earworm of the day:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Skeletons is the only band that I actually support by buying their music. It's a shame that they're not more well known.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Liability - Lorde


----------



## Mc Borg

:49 :mushy:mushy


----------



## 2Milk

Another great find on spotify.


----------



## AllTheSame

K. Flay


She is just awesome. I fell in love when I heard "Blood in the Cut". I'd post a link but, yeah......


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllTheSame

I can't find a G-rated version lmao.


K-Flay. Blood in the Cut.
She is sooo hot, in an unapproachable, dark, mysterious, angry kind of way lmao.


God. I wish I knew her in real life. We would seriously tear the sheets up. We would set the sheets on fire, ffs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## HenDoggy

I need to start listening to this album again


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I'm listening to my cat snore on the bed..


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Winds




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

I'm not sure if I like the change. But this is interesting song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Were

The video has Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ZombieIcecream

Mc Borg said:


>


Oh wow - I use to love this band in H.S.
Ace song, btw. !


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

ZombieIcecream said:


> Oh wow - I use to love this band in H.S.
> Ace song, btw. !


Ditto. I used to be huge into trip hop.  I haven't listened to it in a while. I'm currently trying to do a cover of The Rip, which I'll post here when it's finished.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

This song always reminds me of when I moved here. It was popular at the time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Paul




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

I prefer Superunknown but this is a great album too.


----------



## JayDivision

I recently got back to listening to this great band


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## SunshineSam218

I've always loved Radiohead since I was younger.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Vortice

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmetterling

Offenbach - Barcarolle


----------



## Mc Borg

@Gentleheart_Flower
Great song. I love Radiohead.






_****_ _yes_


----------



## Mc Borg

@Gentleheart_Flower
Great song. I love Radiohead.






_****_ _yes_


----------



## Mc Borg

@Gentleheart_Flower
Great song. I love Radiohead.






_****_ _yes_


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm not even going to edit those. lol.


----------



## Schmetterling

Suvi Teräsniska - _Tyhjässä huoneessa_


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I just found this song again after not hearing it for years, it's amazing


----------



## LonelyLurker

Holding Pattern & Same Sun by Real Estate


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Severely underrated band.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmetterling

Suvi Teräsniska - _Elämäni miehiä_


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## catcharay




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl




----------



## SuperMetroid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

Exiting arm...
The pit and alabaster ascension


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Schmetterling

From my favorite mexican singer-songwriter/composer/producer _ELAN_


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0blank0

This is one of those songs that never gets old.


----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## boymeetsworld

XO


----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cosmicslop

Morricone vibe.


----------



## HenDoggy

Devestating....


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## konas8




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Dave Grohl - Times Like These (Acoustic)*


----------



## Mc Borg

Folded Edge said:


>


Great band!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Thanks to @Mc Borg for posting this band in the rating thread. :grin2:








konas8 said:


>


&#128525;


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> Great band!


I really dig this one rn lol


----------



## Yer Blues

RIP Chuck


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@HenDoggy
Awesome. I'm glad that you like them. Yeah, they're one of my favorite bands. They have a unique sound imo and I really like the singer's voice/accent. Introducing Palace Players is one of my favorites.


----------



## Amphoteric

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> @HenDoggy
> Awesome. I'm glad that you like them. Yeah, they're one of my favorite bands. They have a unique sound imo and I really like the singer's voice/accent. Introducing Palace Players is one of my favorites.


Yeah, their band name also reminds me of Pokémon lol


----------



## reese444

so emo T.T


----------



## 0blank0

Is this a rape song??


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 0blank0

Someone listen to that song and tell me what you think! ^^^


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Xenacat

Patch said:


> Is this a rape song??


 Sounds like it what is that country?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 0blank0

Xenacat said:


> Sounds like it what is that country?


No, I think it would be labeled under pop music.

I just thought it was an odd song. I was thinking what the heck but idk haha sounds like it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

"I'm the information, cocaine powder"


----------



## HenDoggy

^cool!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Schmetterling

_"El Guerrero"_
Enanitos Verdes


----------



## 0blank0

Hanson❤


----------



## feels

Man this album was my **** in middle school.


----------



## Schmetterling

_"El Album"_
Aterciopelados


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Schmetterling

_"En Algún Lugar"_
Duncan Dhu






This is when I love to speak several languages and be able to understand songs that aren't in English.


----------



## hayes




----------



## 0blank0

Karsten said:


>


That was very beautiful. Love.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Listening to this -






or






Love the drum solo and the smile at the end.  :grin2:

Just want to get up and dance. :grin2:


----------



## Karsten

Patch said:


> That was very beautiful. Love.


I just discovered him a week ago. Apparently he does a lot of movie soundtracks. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Overdrive

House groover


----------



## Krampjains

David Bowie - "All the Madmen"


----------



## Folded Edge

Mc Borg said:


> Great band!


Agreed, they are great live too. Saw them a couple of years ago.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

Folded Edge said:


> Agreed, they are great live too. Saw them a couple of years ago.


I'm jealous! Did they play They Move on Tracks of Never-Ending Light? (If so, I'm even more jealous.) I need to see some post-rock live.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## ShadowOne

damn...this is pretty good. only listened to their radio songs


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## catcharay




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## orchardstreet

karenw said:


>


omg, so good

I'm a sucker for 70s

I've been listening to this song whenever I trade stocks or online date.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## riverbird




----------



## feels

my *** was boogieing hard on the way to work. that sweet spot that starts around 8:58


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## estse




----------



## ZombieIcecream

^.^


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 0blank0

Love this song


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## boymeetsworld




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## 0blank0

I want this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Wanderlust26

Saraya - Queen of Sheba

The singer's voice is amazing and this song sounds so sexy. It should be a crime how underrated this band is.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

this is ****ing amazing. i've cried once since i was like 12 and i almost did at work when this came up on spotify while i was working


----------



## catcharay




----------



## Winds

Still some 20 years later


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## andretti




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Kilgore Trout

:boogie :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg

This has been my jam.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## slickyabra

The choice of lyrics isn't my cup of tea, but goddamn if that funky beat doesn't make me move and vibe. :cig


----------



## littleghost

Ed Sheeran... Shape of You


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Liability by Lorde






Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Bad Blood by Bastille






Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Beauty of Annihilation - Elena Siegman






Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SuperMetroid




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


Love it :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker

HenDoggy said:


> Love it :clap


Yeah, they're great. I have several of their albums.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels

I ****ing loved this song when they were preforming it live before MPP released. I would listen to the recordings from shows over and over. It was so magical hearing the official version and how it had changed for the first time. I still get that feeling when I listen to it today.


----------



## Mc Borg

feels said:


> I ****ing loved this song when they were preforming it live before MPP released. I would listen to the recordings from shows over and over. It was so magical hearing the official version and how it had changed for the first time. I still get that feeling when I listen to it today.


Lol, I was just listening to MPP. That's one of my favorites. I really like the lyrics "Do you appreciate the subtleties of taste buds?" and "Am I really all the things that are outside of me?"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JDsays

Congratulations - Post Malone


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kate19484

Brahms symphony No. 3 while I do some drawing. Maybe some classical guitar later on while cooking.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Listening this vinyl right now, love it, amazing groove.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Green Light by Lorde 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## natsume

B***h Don't Kill My Vibe - Kendrick Lamar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've been singing this nonstop, and am hoping to do a vocal cover once I get the lyrics down 100%.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## hayes




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## konas8




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Mc Borg

Blur is so damn good. I've been going through their discography. I've been missing out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ZombieIcecream

I'll _never _get tired of this.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Karsten

Mc Borg said:


>


This is chill as ****. So far you're 2 for 2 with me, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

Karsten said:


> This is chill as ****. So far you're 2 for 2 with me, lol.


Yours was good as well. :cig


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

i can't see anything in this thread


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## daisywillowlilyrose




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 2Milk

At first I didn't like, but know I can't stop pressing repeat. Songs like these really make me wish I could sing.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

url bb codes shall reign!!!


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## EBecca

^ great song






I've been constantly listening to this one lately.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catcharay

Random piano


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hayes




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hayes




----------



## ZombieIcecream

"the naked and famous."
sounds like m83 quite a bit..
they also have a neat 80s vibe..


----------



## Mc Borg

EBecca said:


> I've been constantly listening to this one lately.


I'm gonna see Oberst next month. :cig


----------



## EBecca

Mc Borg said:


> I'm gonna see Oberst next month. :cig


Oh, that's awesome! I'm jealous


----------



## EBecca




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## RexCon

Top 100 Most Viewed Music Videos Of All Time (Youtube) (Updated April 2017)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

(This video is ****ing terrible)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

AC/DC Ride On

TLTPV(too lazy to post video)


----------



## funnynihilist

Aphex Twin fingerbib


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## girafa

doe deer said:


>


CC <3






Their new stuff is great too, despite the departure of Alice Glass.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RexCon

Correct


RexCon said:


> Top 100 Most Viewed Music Videos Of All Time (Youtube) (Updated April 2017)


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ZombieIcecream

Toad Licker said:


>



Oh man, I havent heard these guys in years. I remember Jessicka's other band "scarling" was pretty solid. I use to really dig the song entitled "Crispin Glover." I wonder if they are still around..


----------



## ourwater




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ZombieIcecream

girafa said:


> CC <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new stuff is great too, despite the departure of *Alice Glass*.







_luckily_, we've got her long lost equally attractive sister now.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

doe deer said:


>


Heyyy i've seen some of your posts in this section, you've got great taste girl !! ;-]


----------



## Karsten




----------



## ljubo

Toad Licker said:


>


i just want to say that you have great music taste.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ZombieIcecream

Taaylah said:


>



****ing classic.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ljubo

quality. starts getting good at 01.00


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## girafa

ZombieIcecream said:


> _luckily_, we've got her long lost equally attractive sister now.


I love the vibe of that video. I kind of think I actually prefer the new CC, I've been listening to their new album a lot lately.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## girafa

Music to mellow out to


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
Word.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Mc Borg

I haven't listened to a 311 album all the way through in a long while (they used to be my favorite band). I'm not really into that style of music anymore, but this used to be one of my favorite albums and I think it still holds up. Chad Sexton is still on of my favorite drummers (if any of you listen to this pay attention to the drums). I remember the first time that I listened to it, lying on my bed entranced by the sounds that I was hearing and reading the lyric booklet along with it (I kind of miss that aspect of buying CDs).





I got to hear this live. It was amazing! I was _obsessed_ with this band at the time and this was one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## funnynihilist

Silence, it's nice.


----------



## feels

It's like a synthwave Boards of Canada and it makes me real happy.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

Norah Jones - Flip side

Again, too lazy to link.. hehe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## girafa

Feels


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels

always just wish this ****in' track went on forever


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This exists.










*continues search for ero-guro kei music*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SuperMetroid




----------



## mt moyt

if i died now listening to this id be content


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## slickyabra




----------



## jjoanna

Regina Spektor's "Far" album. :heart


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

Kendrick Lamar - FEEL. 

That sample tho.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## girafa

This song makes me sad and mellow


----------



## missamr




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## WillYouStopDave

If I listen closely I can hear the laborious droning of the washing machine, which used to make an ugly banging sound on this speed but no longer does because my dad has used it every other day on the highest spin speed for the last 10 years. I'm pretty sure it doesn't even wash the clothes anymore. It just goes through the cycles and tells you it's working because that's all it's computer actually knows.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDivision

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winterwalk

Interviews :

http://www.barbarianskull.com/wp/interviews/wolcensmen-interview/

http://www.folk-metal.nl/wolcensmen-interview/

Review :

https://heathenharvest.org/2017/03/22/wolcensmens-songs-fyrgen-noble-testament-ancient-england/


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ljubo

wrong one doe , this is their best one


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

music from pulp fiction is really good "dont give a ****" music


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 0blank0

Love love


----------



## funnynihilist

Tommy Bolin - Standing in the rain


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - Flaming


----------



## Mc Borg

Just gravy everything on top. Just gravy everything on top.






Facial reconstruction for the pope. Facial reconstruction for the pope.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

oooo boy


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## CWe

Relaxing Instrumentals


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> yessss


Im not sure if I like this.. there are some good tracks like duckworth,feel,lust and element but the rest seem meh. Love is sooo bad too. I hope he really is dropping another album on sunday lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## girafa

I love the Trumpwave aesthetic, very chill.


----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> what? another album? i'm not sure about that lolol. i like the album. favs are dna, humble and duckworth, they're so good. i hated love. i didn't like loyalty either particularly because every time i hear rihanna i want to throw up.


Yeah, something about the matrix, resurrection of Christ etc. lol DNA is good for sure. Lmao, loyalty is one of those meh tracks. I also not a fan of her voice. What about xxx? I like the beat in that one and u2 was a nice touch even tho I don't think it fits imo.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Act to fall




----------



## harrison




----------



## Act to fall

don said:


>


That is quite lovely and relaxing.


----------



## harrison

Act to fall said:


> That is quite lovely and relaxing.


Yeah, it's pretty good - this one's good too.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

Prokofiev - Sonata for cello and piano - Ax, piano Ma, Cello


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Anticlimactic buildup with this one imo


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

This album still holds up.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** Marissa's voice is amazing and then the guitar solo X_X this is so good.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

well I found my new obsession.


----------



## hayes




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - Cello Sonata no 2 - Rostropovich, live at the 1975 Edinburgh festival.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Benny Maupin - Excursion 

Super creepy music, you wouldn't want to walk in a dark forest at night with this on in your headphones.
Although that could be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

Deep Purple - Fireball


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## funnynihilist

Ahmad Jamal - Dolphin Dance


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## hayes




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch

Sergei Lazarev - Идеальный Мир


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## feels




----------



## Spindrift

Never gets old.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShadowOne

i really like her songs. started with pulp fiction and ended here. I didnt know frank sinatra's daughter made that boots are made for walking song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift

Not only did they finally release another album, but it's actually a good one! I still can't believe it.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Karsten




----------



## HenDoggy

^wow, that good. Real good


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Probably one of the best B-sides ever written.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Chopin - Scherzo #2 - Rubinstein


----------



## funnynihilist

Soft Machine - Slightly All The Time


----------



## ourwater




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

If you're into experimental hip-hop, check this out.


----------



## 2Milk

Lana doesn't disappoint.


----------



## MCHB

Still holds meaning


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric

Didn't realise they had made an album in 2016... my body is ready






(Edit: it turned out to be disappointingly boring...)


----------



## HenDoggy

They're gonna put a Walmart here, here.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jamesmatt

Listening melody songs onto my Android device. Actually I enjoyed melody songs a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nitemair13




----------



## Nitemair13

Nitemair13 said:


>


Fail lol.

Lukaia by Soen.

I haven't figured out how to post videos here yet.


----------



## TryingMara

Million Reasons - Lady Gaga


----------



## Spindrift

That gif I posted last time also works with this one. Loving this album so far.



doe deer said:


>


New album hype. One of my favourite tracks so far.


----------



## herk




----------



## Spindrift

Nitemair13 said:


> Fail lol.
> 
> Lukaia by Soen.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to post videos here yet.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgp5G6NLcw

That's the video I just posted. The part you need from it is the sequence of numbers and letters after the = sign. So:

qHgp5G6NLcw

To make it a YouTube player link, wrap it in YouTube tags. There's a button for it if you go to advanced options when you post.


----------



## JayDivision

Thank you based xxxtentacion for helping me find this band 




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Dirty Beaches - Casino Lisboa


----------



## feels




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - I was only telling a lie


----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - Well Tempered Clavier - Schiff


----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Nitemair13

Spindrift said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgp5G6NLcw
> 
> That's the video I just posted. The part you need from it is the sequence of numbers and letters after the = sign. So:
> 
> qHgp5G6NLcw
> 
> To make it a YouTube player link, wrap it in YouTube tags. There's a button for it if you go to advanced options when you post.


Thank you!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mt moyt

funnynihilist said:


> Dirty Beaches - Casino Lisboa


nice! my favourite song by him is true blue


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tool - Crawl Away*


----------



## TryingMara

Mercy - Shawn Mendes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## riverbird




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## roxslide

Yoon Mirae/Tasha - Black Happiness

I forgot how much I love this song. Always kind of makes me misty eyed.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Tongue Twisted

riverbird said:


>


I've been listening to that album today. They make amazing music. That song, in particular, is good along with _hopeless wanderer_ and of course _I will wait_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## missamr




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

I wish people still made hip-hop like this.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Greys0n

Rihanna- Sex with me


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

nice song to drive home to at the end of the day


----------



## Jamesmatt

Right now listening this one:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric

this is amazing


----------



## socialsituations

alice in chains


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice!


----------



## feels

i've never sat down and just listened to an album by these guys, but every time I hear a song of theirs i've never heard before I'm like **** yeah


----------



## funnynihilist

Cream - Swlabr


----------



## The Enemy Within

My niece loves this song :


----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - Bartender Blues


----------



## Virgo

This song by one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

So I finally decided to listen to a NIN album (I never have before ops). Really digging this song so far.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001

So true....


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> i've never sat down and just listened to an album by these guys, but every time I hear a song of theirs i've never heard before I'm like **** yeah


Hah, same. I like a bunch of songs by them, but I haven't listened to any of their albums. Check out their songs The Alcoholic and Tricky Two if you don't know them.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

****ing tune.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## ShadowOne

stumbled across one of those songs I listened to a BUNCH years ago and forgot about. brings me back to college when i was super secluded and watching Dexter a **** load


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SuperShyHamster

Lately it's been a lot of fun. idk I just really like their album Aim and Ignite. 
The Gambler is probably the song i've been playing the most from that album.


----------



## karenw




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy

^That's nice.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## pied vert




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Closing Time - Semisonic


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

If this song is any indication of how the rest of the album sounds then I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Act to fall




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were




----------



## Act to fall




----------



## Act to fall

oh but no, that was a mistake, this is actually their best song


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## worriedjuju

lately:

crunchy nut cornflakes - good thing
roska - measureless
kode9 - black sun
nubian mindz - meeting of mindz


----------



## worriedjuju

oh didnt know you could post youtube vids


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Jomsviking. I visited an old friend this afternoon and we spoke about how awesome it was when it came out last year, and how much it has renewed our faith in this band. I'll probably go from this onto Wardruna.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 629753

Nas - Affirmative Action


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

Anything by Pvris.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hickool




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SFC01

Overdrive said:


>


Good tune fella


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## MCHB

Not a gamer, but stuff like this is awesome for mountain biking.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 8888

edit- Link won't work.  It's called Flame by Tinashe.


----------



## funnynihilist

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto 1 - Hilary Hahn, Oslo Philharmonic

Absolutely chilling music though I'm sure there are readings out there with more emotion than Hahn's.


----------



## ShadowOne

3:00 to the end..get lost in the sound


----------



## Antonio9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Act to fall

omg they have a new album coming out!!


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kilgore Trout

This is AMAZING!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

everything by Uppermost is divine tbh


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


One of my favorites.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

http://spiritualjazz7.bandcamp.com/album/spiritual-jazz-7-islam


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Understanding and Managing Selective Mutism, AnxietyBC, Published on Jul 7, 2015, Selective mutism is a childhood anxiety disorder that is diagnosed when a child consistently does not speak in some situations, but speaks comfortably in other situations. This 10 minute short video explains selective mutism and shows the viewer effective strategies for treating children with this disorder. The strategies presented in this video can be used by caregivers, teachers, and friends in various settings.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Typhoid Mary

Silence. I prefer beautiful silence.


----------



## Kuse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Raven9

Ooooh Pink Floyd and the Beatles, my kind of music. 
I love Led Zeppelin and Nirvana, done and done, those are always my top 2. 

But as of now, I listen to a little bit of everything....and I really love this band called Hiatus Kaiyote right now. She has an amazing voice. 
And I like this other band called Sneaks.....I think they call her genre "minimalist punk" or something like that. It sounds sort of Gang of Four/Talking Heads-ish to me, sorta. 

I also really love the band Slint.....they got some good stuff too.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tuan Jie

THREE Autechre listeners in this thread!!!! They got it all started in 98 for me! Yes, _Amber_ is my favorite too. 
currently listening to: Fu┼ure Ne̻̺̥̟̺̭̗cro Mix 1-3. Seek here if you're really not right in the brain.


----------



## Were




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## herk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Iced




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - Real Men*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

_Looking at myself I am okay but when will I be alright 
Cause my skin isn't made for the weather_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kuse

Richard Wright from Pink Floyd.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## dragonfruit

Pet Shop Boys "Its a sin".


----------



## Vanishing Dreams




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SFC01




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why did I take so long to check out Blaqk Audio? Well I think I listened to one of their songs years ago or something, but other than that. Someone in the comments mentioned Tori Amos - Cornflake Girl and I'm really hearing it now lol.

There's an older electronic track parts of this sounds like but I'm never going to remember what the name of that track is:


----------



## feels

gatdamn


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TryingMara

Delta Rae - Long and Happy Life


----------



## Typhoid Mary




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ByStorm

It's been playing in my head for about 5 days lol.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## novalax

For Shostakovich, who is known for his roaring dissonance, and for being in the middle of his Opus 87, a work filled with preludes and fuges prominently displaying is quintessential dissonance, I find it interesting that he wrote is Fugue in A major completely devoid of it. Especially considering the historical context.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## karenw




----------



## HenDoggy

Yep, still crushing on Rachel :love2


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ByStorm

Steven Wilson's newest single.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

this is one weird great song


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lupe Fiasco - Jump

Lol...He has unique lyrics. Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## chessman6500

Kung Fu Lovin by Royal Republic


----------



## ourwater

CEDIA Talk: Voice Control—It's Here to Stay, CEDIAHQ, Published on Jan 25, 2017


----------



## chessman6500

Also,

Getting Along by Royal Republic


----------



## chessman6500

And last, but not least

The Unknown- Annie Mae


----------



## chessman6500

Sorry, I lied, but this is truly the last song I will post.

The ferrymen- My Personal Drug


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Zozulya




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TryingMara

Old School Groove by Jo Smith.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Whatever It Takes - Imagine Dragons. I love it.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Act to fall




----------



## Mc Borg

Not sure why, but I've been listening to a lot of Mariah Carey lately. lol.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## f1ora




----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - Don't be sad 'cause your sun in down


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - However much I booze


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax

"One night, in the year 1713 I dreamed I had made a pact with the devil for my soul. Everything went as I wished: my new servant anticipated my every desire. Among other things, I gave him my violin to see if he could play. How great was my astonishment on hearing a sonata so wonderful and so beautiful, played with such great art and intelligence, as I had never even conceived in my boldest flights of fantasy. I felt enraptured, transported, enchanted: my breath failed me, and I awoke. I immediately grasped my violin in order to retain, in part at least, the impression of my dream. In vain! The music which I at this time composed is indeed the best that I ever wrote, and I still call it the "Devil's Trill", but the difference between it and that which so moved me is so great that I would have destroyed my instrument and have said farewell to music forever if it had been possible for me to live without the enjoyment it affords me."
-Giuseppe Tartini


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

not a song in particular, but the whole lp! since there isn't a thread for albums you are diggin' it can go in here instead.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Didn't know if it had to be music or not...


----------



## cosmicslop

the best


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

We are men of station. We are troubled men just the same, but we're not as hell as you.


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Alpha Tauri

I Just Came to Say Hello (from the Coca Cola ad)


----------



## chessman6500

Thomas is a Tank Engine

Reference to Ringo Starr


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## chessman6500

Polymarchs?


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

LOL:


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## karenw

Freed From Desire - Gala
Remember Me - Blue Boy


----------



## Mc Borg

My favorite off of Humanz.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - Nothing like 100 miles


----------



## funnynihilist

Black Sabbath - Looking For Today


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Mc Borg

Banned. Is you fo sho though yo?

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## ourwater




----------



## chessman6500

\


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> My favorite off of Humanz.


Man, i really like this.


----------



## Amphoteric

Earworm from last night's Eurovision finals


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## karenw

Perfect 10 - Beautiful South
Cheap Thrills - Sia ft Sean Paul


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Shadaw




----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> Man, i really like this.


Yeah, I didn't really care for the album as a whole, but I love that and a few other songs.

My spotify weekly has been very nice to me lately.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## estse

Mc Borg said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## josnorgren

Cried while listening to this song. Sting is ledendary.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

estse said:


> Forgot about this great band (Akron/Family). Wonder if they're still around.


I honestly haven't listened to them much. That song was on my spotify playlist. AFter listening to it, though, I think I may need to go back and give them another try.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

They released the studio version, nice one.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

This band is like a better Dave Matthews Band.


----------



## funnynihilist

Harry Chapin - Everybody's Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gthopia94

Man in the Box-Alice in Chains.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Chris Cornell


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice!


----------



## FrustratedGhost

Boo Seeka - Does This Last


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

**** this is good..


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

When We Stand Together - Nickelback 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## feels




----------



## Act to fall




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## forever in flux




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

im not a fallout boy fan, but this songs pretty catchy


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yay!


----------



## Greys0n

In this Moment-Adrenalize


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## dragonfruit

I'm listening to "The Veronicas".


----------



## 1975

I'm really digging "Fake Happy" by Paramore, as well as the rest of their new album.


----------



## feels

Seeing these guys in Dallas tonight !


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Probably the only good song on turn blue.


----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## A Void Ant




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## feels

these guys kicked *** tonight


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I never really was much for Audioslave and I don't know much of Chris Cornell's solo work but I'm a big fan of Soundgarden and below are a few of my favourites by them...RIP Chris Cornell!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

If Celldweller and Daft Punk had a baby &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## likevomit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

I haven't heard this in years. Used to worship this guitar sound in the late 90s:


----------



## BeigeDahlia

That's embarrasing


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kinda cheesy but I'm in that mood right now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## feels

goddamn I think I never realized before how much *** this song kicks. boot scootin' all over the damn place


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## lanzman




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker

Cover song tribute to Chris Cornell.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## estse




----------



## estse

With Chris Cornell's passing, I'm a teenager again digging the Ben Shepherd songs:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## naes




----------



## 2Milk

Found this random song on youtube. I can't stop listening.


----------



## Karsten

Bob Dylan - License to Kill


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## rahzim

Nirvana, negative creep


----------



## mattmc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mudvayne - Happy


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rahzim




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## funnynihilist

Mozart - Piano Quartet KV478 (Beaux Arts Trio)


----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison

I remember I always loved the cover on this album - and I played it to death. How can it be from 1977? I really don't think I should have taken quite so much medication.


----------



## ShadowOne

sad but hopeful sound is nice. like, things suck but..its ok


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

I got to hear this live just hours ago. :cig


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift

To that music teacher who said that brass instruments don't belong in rock songs: Like, what do you know, man?


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift

So terrible, but I love it.


----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## feels




----------



## funnynihilist

Rachmaninov - Suite For Two Pianos No.1 (Ogdon/Lucas)


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Like a hard rock Twenty One Pilots? Interesting vocals though. I like the creepy (violin plucking?) sound at the beginning but the vibe doesn't go on long enough. Comes back later though. Hm interesting track.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## truant

I'm just going to spam the forum with videos from this band. Because I can't sleep and I do stupid things when I'm sleep deprived. Like buy albums instead of food.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

I am in love this this album. It's what a 70s Southeast Asian exploitation film about gangsters would sound like.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Just go suck a *****"


----------



## ZombieIcecream

The song "God" backwards. Brillantttt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Amphoteric

starting my birthday with this:


----------



## AceEmoKid

First time I cried in almost half a year, I found Blonde Redhead.


----------



## ShadowOne

music has that nancy sinatra sound i was just thinking should be in modern music


----------



## AceEmoKid

beat is pretty spicy

not as mind **** worthy as 



 track tho


----------



## harrison




----------



## Iced




----------



## Mc Borg

Happy Birthday, @Amphoteric 
Good band.

I've been really into tUne-yArDs lately.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

An interesting take on ska. Love this song.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

I love this song!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## HenDoggy

I really like this version. Can't find it on Spotify


----------



## reese444




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Were




----------



## HenDoggy

Jamie XX - Girls


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - The Gumbo Variations


----------



## Herzeleid

Still Ill by The Smiths.


----------



## funnynihilist

Fatboy Slim - Praise You


----------



## funnynihilist

The Black Keys - Gold On The Ceiling


----------



## Herzeleid

You Should All Be Murdered by Another Sunny Day


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Till The Morning Comes


----------



## funnynihilist

Mumford & Sons - I Gave You All


----------



## Karsten

Conor Oberst - Artifact #1


----------



## funnynihilist

Jackson Browne - Fountain of Sorrow


----------



## Herzeleid

You Know Nothing by Swans.


----------



## funnynihilist

Air - Mike Mills


----------



## funnynihilist

Boards of Canada - 1969


----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - PDA


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Mc Borg

@Spindrift
Great song!


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

fav track from new album

equally good:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

man this **** is so sexy


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## estse

Digging this whole album:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

heard this performance on the way to work this morning


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Dreaming1111

*All is Hell...*


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## f1ora




----------



## kivi




----------



## HenDoggy

How is this a b-side?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

❤.❤


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## markanton

Three Days Grace - Wake Up
Bullet for my Valentine - Don't Need You
Charlie Puth - Attention
Lana Del Rey - Lust for Life
Insomnium - Shadows of the Dying Sun (complete album)
Killswitch Engage - Strength of the Mind


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Karsten

Man late 90s Dylan was so damn good. Something about the atmosphere in this track is haunting.


----------



## Mc Borg

kivi said:


>


One of my favorite Silver Mt. Zion songs!





 @Amphoteric will be proud. =P This was on my spotify weekly playlist.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> @Amphoteric will be proud. =P This was on my spotify weekly playlist.


:yay:eyes yay!


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Mc Borg

^ =P


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## crimsonwarrior

Listening to the remastered version of this album on spotify, fantastic stuff


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ShadowOne

in this mood again


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

I remember being in band class (we had amps and a drum set) and some kids pressuring me to plug my guitar in and play something. I started playing this and the punk kid played along with it on the drums. It's the only time I've ever played with another person. I wish I could join a band - it was nice. I was only in band to avoid PE and basically got straight F's because I just sat in the band teacher's office and did nothing. I still to this day don't know how I got away with that. xD The counselor did tell the band teacher that I had SA, so maybe she just let me do my own thing? Idk. So embarrassing looking back lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Squirrelevant

Oingo Boingo are so underrated.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Greys0n

Jason Derulo - Wiggle


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## SouthWest

I've had it in my head since I first heard it during the credits for _Twin Peaks_.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

pogo is a ****ing musical wizard. love the way that piano sounds at the beginning so much


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

forgot how good this one was


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## forgetmylife

sadly, music used to be my life for several years and i even used to make my own tunes

now i don't even care, total apathy. music doesn't faze me anymore and most of the new pop music coming out these days makes me especially cringey and dysphoric


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## orchardstreet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Spindrift

^ :high5


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - Bless You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

yZ2NRh***B8

Seriously that's blocked by the swear filter? honestly **** this site sometimes. It's not even an actual swear word.

**** YOU

Anyway I was listening to Alkaline Trio - Sadie (2004 Version) Music Video


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Maybe it's because I have low expectations after Beady Eye, but this is a decent tune.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

First single from the new album I actually like.


----------



## Amphoteric

new discovery


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Twilightforce

The fan blowing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 2Milk

My new favorite song. I can't find the original but this is almost as good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

pogo all day everyday baby


----------



## 2Milk

I'm on a weeknd listening marathon.


----------



## ShadowOne

itd be cool to have his voice


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Act to fall




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Mur




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora

dreammyyy


----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## C808




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 2Milk

Love this song. I wish I knew how to dance to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## probably offline

I love the part at 2:54 - 3:25 where he sings with all his might, even though it's a bit out of tune


----------



## SFC01




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Greg Laswell - Off I Go*


----------



## probably offline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## f1ora

throwback to highschool


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

this old favourite again


----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## 8888




----------



## ImperfectCircle

I like to imagine that one of the girls i've loved thinks like this way about me sometimes.


----------



## LilMeRich

Anything from the upcoming Com Truise - Iteration album. Especially 'Isotasy'.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## C808




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

ourwater said:


>


 Yeah. I've always loved this song.


----------



## C808




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dreaming1111

Argh, why can't I get the video to show?! :bah


----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Iced




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Dreaming1111 said:


> Argh, why can't I get the video to show?! :bah


¨























This is how you do it. You take the last gibberish part of the youtube link and put it into the youtube tags. Now those are just pictures to show you, and if the bottom picture wasn't a picture but instead text: It would turn into the video like shown above.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mattmc

_And they say that dreaming is free
But I wouldn't care what it cost me_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

<3333

(the whole "EP IIIIIII" is good)


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Idk recently just really got into the band "mother mother"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ZombieIcecream

The Stone Roses - "I wanna be adored."
My Bloody Valentine - "Honey Power."
Tycho - "Plains."


----------



## mattmc

Maybe the best song on the album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## JustAnotherWife

"Shame" by the Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## airsign

:heart:heart:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ourwater




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well, I can't do the embedding thing, so:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## f1ora




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## HenDoggy

airsign said:


> :heart:heart:mushy


I really like this.





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## eeyoredragon

"Why do you lock yourself up in these chains?..."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sylvan Esso - Die Young

Royal Blood - Lights Out


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Possibly my favorite song ever.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fidgety

m18r18 said:


> This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?
> 
> My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


I'm on a Pink Floyd kick right now too.. and Meddle is an excellent LP. Very good to calm the nerves too.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## truant




----------



## HenDoggy

I've fallen in love with this album again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smiddy

f1ora said:


> Electric Wizard - The Chosen Few


The Wizard! Good taste >


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ShadowOne

kind of generic, but i keep listening to it anyway


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

This is why this band is my favorite band.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Awkwardpotato




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

I can't stop listening to this song lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why I am not in retail:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## eeyoredragon

@iAmCodeMonkey heh I have to admit, I laughed since I've encountered similar scenarios. Retail is difficult though I'd think that every job has its struggles.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Not sure why, but this song really resonates with me. I first heard it a while back on my spotify weekly playlist and it just sounds _right_, if that makes sense. Like the way his voice sounds was how I felt when I first heard it.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hank Scorpio

Stumbled onto this:




Definitely gonna check out more of this band.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am boo the little tiger!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am DYING of laughter right now!!! :lol :haha

I NEED to watch these movies again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## calumniate




----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Band: Saint Vitus
Album: V (1990)








> When they told me
> You were leaving
> I began to
> Feel sick inside
> 
> Because I never
> Never got to tell you
> What I'm feeling
> Inside my mind
> 
> In my nightmares
> Caused by anguish
> I can see you
> Run away
> 
> In the daylight
> I am hunting
> Only to lose
> Your last trace
> 
> I still feel
> Your presence always
> And I've fallen
> Over the line
> 
> I am hurting
> As I wander
> What it would be like
> If you were mine
> If you were mine
> If you were mine


One of the greatest metal albums of all time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## SFC01




----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


>


God I love this song so much 





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lohikaarme

There ain't nothing here at all.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman*


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

Been addicted to Baths lately.


----------



## Twinrix

mitski


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


>


^^ this track is so ****ing good






been hearing this all the time lately and I really appreciate that


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

even heavier than the last stuff


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric

just woke up, time for Burzum


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

1.25 speed... damn *.*


----------



## wolfpack




----------



## funnynihilist

Boston - Something About You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Motorhead - Killed by Death


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This guy is one of the few from that era who actually sounds better live than he did on the radio and doesn't seem to be pulling any sound doctoring tricks with his vocals. It's also nice to see that he cares enough about his old stuff to put some care into performing it live.






And ummmmm....this song reminds me of my first girlfriend.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shorwarr

I'm Alive! - by Becca

Watched black Butler recently and can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
I'm gonna see them next month. I only recently discovered them because I saw their name listed on the upcoming shows and listened. They were right up my alley. =P

And since you listened.. =P
I really liked yours as well. I love that bass line/tone. Fun song.


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg

It's stormy and I'm in a post-rock mood.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trent Reznor - Technically Missing


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WARNING: Album cover may be triggering. You will know why when you see it.






Band: Solitude Aeturnus
Album: Alone (2006)
Song: Waiting For The Light



> Lyrics:
> 
> Sunlight fails you
> The darkness falls
> Upon your - Pale soft skin
> 
> Wet, dripping pain
> Bound by black
> Lucid dreams - From injected steel
> 
> I see the sadness falling from your face
> You cry out loud
> 
> I see the sadness falling from your face
> You cry out loud
> I see the sadness falling from your face
> You cry out loud
> 
> The mounting fear
> A muffled cry
> Wide open - eyes spilling life
> 
> You'll still be waiting for the light
> Waiting
> You'll still be waiting for the light
> Waiting
> You'll still be waiting for the light
> Waiting
> You'll still be waiting for the light
> Waiting


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## roxslide

can't stop listening to this song for some reason


----------



## cubsfandave

I heard this song in the movie "American Honey" Listened to it about 50 times a few weeks ago. Love it!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

"attempts to melancholically rock out before bed"


























I demand this to be played at my funeral if I am dead before 40, please...

I learned to play bass to this specific genre of metal: Doom Metal



> Lyrics in doom metal play a key role. Often, they are gloomy and pessimistic, include themes such as: suffering, depression, fear, grief, dread, death and anger. While some bands write lyrics in introspective and personal ways, others convey their themes using symbolism - which may be inspired by literature.
> 
> Some doom metal bands use religious themes in their music. Trouble, one of the genre's pioneers, were among the first to incorporate Christian imagery. Others have incorporated occult and pagan imagery. For many bands, the use of religious themes is for aesthetic and symbolic purposes only. Examples include lyrics/imagery about the Last Judgment to invoke dread, or the use of crucifixes and cross-shaped headstones to symbolize death.
> 
> Furthermore, some doom metal bands write lyrics about drugs or drug addiction. This is most common among stoner doom bands, who often describe hallucinogenic or psychedelic experiences.


I should start playing my instrument of choice again, maybe I would feel better or something.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

If I would make my own music, it would sound like the last video. :twisted


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## reese444

okay so who here has heard Lorde's new album "Melodrama" yet? I just bought it and listened to it, hands down favorite album of all time without a doubt. 'The Louvre' is my favorite song on it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@reese444 her new album is on point ❤


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

[youtuube]d0IYelDG9KI[/youtube]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My hands feel numb, shaky, and my heart is pounding again... 






Anxiety Hangover is a more than appropriate title. :afr


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Inferior and Full Of Anxiety. Enough said.


----------



## Smiddy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Eyehategod
> 
> Inferior and Full Of Anxiety. Enough said.


Good tastes my dude \m/


----------



## feels

love this track but damn these two just make it even better


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Smiddy said:


> Good tastes my dude \m/


Dystopia - Stress Builds Character





Dystopia - Leaning With Intent To Fall





Excerpt from the above:


> You say you're hurting?
> I'm hurting too
> Am I to love you?
> I hate the things you do
> 
> You say it's over, you say you're sober
> You''re ****ing clean,
> And then you ****ing OD?
> 
> So you chose to take your life away?
> Suicide is an easier way


> :grin2:

Okay now I am dying of laughter right now!!! These vocals are ****ing hilarious! :lol :haha


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hawthorne Heights - Ohio is for Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Ah, 2012.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## waterfairy

Toad Licker said:


>


:cry


----------



## 8888




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Deesh


----------



## Mc Borg

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Mogwai - Deesh


I ****ing love Mogwai.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Hollo




----------



## thestolentimes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg

We eat so many shrimp, I got iodine poisoning.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Ominous Indeed

This seems like a subtle hint


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I mostly just like this song


----------



## feels

forgot all about this album! hell yeah


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## thestolentimes




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thestolentimes




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## npriyax

She Loves You by The Beatles, always a classic!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

The drums are so good.


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## 668546

is there a thread for music/songs people listen to cheer them up ?


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ShadowOne

i want to stop existing as a human, and just be music


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## feels

ooh baby some new tobacco :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 668546




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sabk

This reminds me of when I was a kid


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>












beautiful!!
that channel is a total gem tbh ❤


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Now I know what I am...*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## DustyShinigami

Nine Inch Nails. Trent's older stuff mostly due to the anger and issues he was going through at the time. I can relate.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## hayes




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were

I was watching the video because it took place in L.A., was surprised too see Marilyn Manson at 2.52 minute mark.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Witchblade




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


A random quote appears!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Yes, I am actually subscribed to Milo Stewart now.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Sour - Through Glass


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Were




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Laurelles

Modern classic


----------



## rockyraccoon

How I managed to discover this song I really haven't the foggiest.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## f1ora




----------



## HenDoggy

^love them.






Watching glow right now.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Laurelles

The new Avey Tare album, Eucalyptus. It's pretty good, although none of it seems to be on youtube so I'll just post a different song of his.


----------



## ladyscuttle

*
Grouplove - I'm With You*


----------



## Ominous Indeed

┏(｀○´)┛ (~˘▾˘)~ (~‾⌣‾)~


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

@Laurelles
I had no idea there was a new one. I will check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

"Ya'll ain't saying **** like a pantomime."






:cig


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Laurelles

no band makes me feel as good as future islands


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Eternal Solitude

Concrete Blonde - Tomorrow Wendy


----------



## feels

hell yeah just give me more versions of this song, I'll eat 'em all up


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

New St. Vincent.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

dang this songs good


----------



## Hollo

In love with this track. It's what Delerium used to sound like


----------



## thestolentimes

kzYA34zDmTs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RiceTea




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Laurelles

best rock album i've heard all year


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Eternal Solitude




----------



## Laurelles




----------



## Were

This was a song I really liked from Nirvana MTV Unplugged, Manson should do a full cover too.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sometimes you just need to hear a beautiful soothing female voice...





And have a good cry. Just don't cry in your beer, though. That would make it salty. :lol

@Canadian Brotha

Epic taste, man!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

@I AM Code Monkey ~ Its such a great album, I've listened to it so much I've forgotten then others, haha


----------



## Laurelles

Eternal Solitude said:


>


Wave of Mutilation might be my favourite Pixies song (either that or Debaser)


----------



## Mc Borg

Fuuuuuuck. Son Lux is an absolute genius.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater

How to Replace a Faulty Laptop WIFI Card (ACER), *Jake Billing*, Published on Mar 26, 2015


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

This band is great. One of my favorite songs.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

New ZZ Ward :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## DustyShinigami




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mt moyt

really good


----------



## mt moyt

first song

so glad i found osno1


----------



## funnynihilist

Kiss - Hotter Than Hell


----------



## PocketoAlice




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

love the "one day i hope im someone you missed" lyric


----------



## Sabk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ImperfectCircle

I'm stuck. I can't get back any further.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - Life's What You Make It

Loving their new song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sabk

One of the very few times, I go out without my earphones...so I'm currently listening to cars driving, people chattering, and some music from a bar in the distance.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thisismeyo

Metallica!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Sabk




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Trooper




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's another guilt slip
On my Freudian trip
And I think the jokes on me

I kept hearing that as 4am trip, and I think she should have at least one verse with '4am trip' Since she apparently wrote the song about when she didn't sleep for days and watched films with Crispin Glover in while hallucinating. I don't know if that's true but I know she used to stay awake _to_ hallucinate.

I also (because yeah I'm listening to Jack Off Jill again lol, but this time that whole album I listen to the odd song about... Few times a year probably) misheard the lyrics to this as 'devil got me a fat new ride' but it's apparently 'bribe' but ride sounds better...






I had this memory of the album art booklet being cooler than it is, now I'm wondering where that art I imagined came from because it's not inside that booklet lol. Like old fashioned surgical diagrams with rabbits or something.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Probably going to hear this for real some day. I've heard it before.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ImperfectCircle

I could swear I've dated this girl...


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Amphoteric

This was a nice find


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Were




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mt moyt

19:57 to 22:35


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

On nights like tonight, when no one's around
I turn off the lights and I float off the ground
And I smile like I used to when you were around
But truth be told I don't know
Who's at the helm


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> On nights like tonight, when no one's around
> I turn off the lights and I float off the ground
> And I smile like I used to when you were around
> But truth be told I don't know
> Who's at the helm


I am listening to this.






I am calling it. I have feeling that this is the song that will be played under the last piano concert in the anime.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am listening to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling it. I have feeling that this is the song that will be played under the last piano concert in the anime.


Nooo...! My heartstrings!


----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Rock on, fellow SASers! :wink


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Hollo




----------



## thet33g




----------



## Witchblade




----------



## Witchblade




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MobiusX

I just heard this song yesterday, love it.


----------



## Justright

I love the band Milky Chance, goes with every mood I'm in!


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ImperfectCircle

One of my favorites.


Toad Licker said:


>


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Laurelles

Jay-Z - Kill Jay-Z (which isn't on YouTube because of Tidal so have this instead)

Never really been a Hova fan, always found him massively overrated, but damn. This is alright yknow


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

@Amphoteric 
Yes!! Great album.

It's them, with their baby feet, humming birds and milky ways.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sabk




----------



## Sabk




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Bembe Segue*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

remix version >teen dream version.


----------



## Witchblade

been a long time


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Noraborealis

I listened to this song 4 times today. The video is my favoritest thing ever :heart :love2 :heart


----------



## Amphoteric

I like this acoustic version


----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Lohikaarme

5:57 SHE DID THAT


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


A free 10/10 but you posted it in the wrong thread <.<


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> A free 10/10 but you posted it in the wrong thread <.<


I've already posted something in the rating thread







Your turn!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

She and Her Darkness said:


>


Good music taste  *Throws compliment at you* 

I like the song


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo

cosmicslop said:


> remix version >teen dream version.


+1 Excellent

I really liked this mix, too


----------



## Lohikaarme

Help me exorcise my mind...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr




----------



## Marko3




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Hollo




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## max87

"Let Down" by Radiohead. I don't think there's ever been a song that captures how i feel most of the time as well as this one. It's sooooo emotional for me to listen to it. Probably the only song that has ever bring me to tears.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr

The Byrds-child of the universe


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PJ Harvey - Down By The Water

Forgot about this one for quite some time.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Imagine Dragons - Thunder


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Plasma




----------



## NickNock




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## NickNock

Lohikaarme said:


>


Fantastic song


----------



## Lohikaarme

NickNock said:


> Fantastic song


Agreed :yes Never fails to move me each time I listen to it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## NickNock

Lohikaarme said:


> Agreed :yes Never fails to move me every time I listen to it.


I feel the same way, it's on my main playlist. I especially like the Johnny Cash version because I feel like you can really hear the emotion in his voice as he sings.


----------



## Noiseyrock

Talking Heads - Remain In Light
Im have been really into talking heads this week, Remain In Light is becoming one of my favourite albums and David Byrne is a really unique and inspiring songwriter and artist. Makes me wanna embrace my weirdness.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

NickNock said:


> I feel the same way, it's on my main playlist. I especially like the Johnny Cash version because I feel like you can really hear the emotion in his voice as he sings.


I was reading about the circumstances surrounding the recording of Cash's take on the song. Apparently he and his wife died a few months after filming the music video. You can just feel the declining health in his rendition. Anddd I managed to make myself sad :b


----------



## NickNock

Lohikaarme said:


> I was reading about the circumstances surrounding the recording of Cash's take on the song. Apparently he and his wife died a few months after filming the music video. You can just feel the declining health in his rendition. Anddd I managed to make myself sad :b


There's been very few songs I've heard that held this kind of emotion. You can see it on his face in the video as well. When I'm feeling kind of down, I put this song on and, I don't know, it's hard to describe how it makes me feel. It's just so genuine.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison

Was looking for old Elton John songs and came across this as well - used to like this song.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


>


McLaughlin is the GOAT.


----------



## LilMeRich

Nnatn (on Soundcloud). Sort of urban, sort of chillout, sort of house.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hollo




----------



## littleghostcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


Hey, did you ever get tickets to see them live? :clap


----------



## Youarc




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Youarc

*just learned how to post a youtube video here... you never saw my other failed post happen* :serious:


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

these are the dudes that are gonna open for perturbator. it's gonna be a hoot


----------



## cosmicslop

@Hollo

Heck yeah. I love that one too. for a b-sides album, it's pretty good.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Hollo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Hollo

cosmicslop said:


> @Hollo
> 
> Heck yeah. I love that one too. for a b-sides album, it's pretty good.


Yeah, I couldn't believe they were remixed. Blasphemous! :b 10 Mile Stereo really worked, too


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


interresting


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nine Inch Nails - Less Than*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Overdrive said:


> interresting


Channel has great underground house music,don't be scared to check it out.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PepeSylvia




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

damn she made this song sad haha


----------



## missamr




----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> no! i panicked. really couldn't imagine myself at a death grips show, especially considering my SA is worse than ever. i'll never forgive myself  :bash


Don't beat yourself up, I'm not sure if I would be able to go too if the opportunity presented itself. It would def be interesting show! there's a couple of shows I want to go see this year but I don't have people to go with lol I still might go myself.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric

Having had to listen to radio a lot this week, this earworm has laid its eggs in my brain


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Karsten

Finally watched the final season on Breaking Bad with a friend. What a good send off. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## cinto

Walk in the park by Beach house


----------



## cinto

Unconditional by Nick Mulvey.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## lackofflife

.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Mc Borg

:cig


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Because writing heavy things calls for Brand New


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Witchblade




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Rickets

I've loved this series music for years. Constant ear worms.

That guitar at at 0:44 tho


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr

WEst coast- Lana Del Rey


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

missamr said:


> WEst coast- Lana Del Rey


Niiiice


----------



## missamr

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> Niiiice


Oh thank you! You like it too?


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

missamr said:


> Oh thank you! You like it too?


Definitely. I dig Lana ridiculously, her style is too dope. I'm from the west coast too so that song has double dopeness.


----------



## missamr

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> Definitely. I dig Lana ridiculously, her style is too dope. I'm from the west coast too so that song has double dopeness.


Nice! Love the west coast. I think her older songs are more creative and lyrical then her recent songs, but "summer bummer" is kind of catchy..


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

missamr said:


> Nice! Love the west coast. I think her older songs are more creative and lyrical then her recent songs, but "summer bummer" is kind of catchy..


I agree, her song writing had a little more depth when she first hit the scene. That summer bummer _is_ nice. Ridin is too. I don't know what it is, but her and A$AP make great collabs.

Sent from my OJJI using Tapatalk


----------



## twitchy666

*people who shout at you*

You Can't!


----------



## missamr

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> I agree, her song writing had a little more depth when she first hit the scene. That summer bummer _is_ nice. Ridin is too. I don't know what it is, but her and A$AP make great collabs.
> 
> Sent from my OJJI using Tapatalk


I just listened to ridin it's pretty catchy as well! Thanks for mentioning it lol


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

missamr said:


> I just listened to ridin it's pretty catchy as well! Thanks for mentioning it lol


My pleasure


----------



## Amphoteric

hangover and burzum are a sunday staple


----------



## Deaf Mute

Both the videos make me feel existential and melancholic.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

Canadian Brotha said:


>


You've got a good ear bredren. Ital tunes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> You've got a good ear bredren. Ital tunes.


Thanks bro, glad ya dig!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## May19




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## Sabk

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## tilly0ubleed

Found this girl on Soundcloud. Super sad but amazing songs. Especially this one






Enjoy :smile2:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Witchblade

More PVRIS!! Though, _What's Wrong_ still is my favorite of the released so far.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Witchblade said:


> More PVRIS!! Though, _What's Wrong_ still is my favorite of the released so far.












Mine would have to be "Heaven" by far, but damn ... everything of theirs is just _so fine_


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Witchblade said:


> More PVRIS!! Though, _What's Wrong_ still is my favorite of the released so far.


Great song,but i dont understand the video.


----------



## Witchblade

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Great song,but i dont understand the video.


You need to get a life and leave me alone


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Witchblade said:


> You need to get a life and leave me alone


I started searching on youtube for other PVRIS songs,but now i know what was a mistake.
I will put this one in my favorites because i am not petty.


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


>


post #*6666* of 6681

:O


----------



## Lohikaarme

forgetmylife said:


> post #*6666* of 6681
> 
> :O


Proof that James Blunt is Satan incarnate :b (was in a weird mood yesterday lol...)


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR




----------



## Witchblade




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


> Proof that James Blunt is Satan incarnate :b (was in a weird mood yesterday lol...)


haha ok, don't take the blame! i know you planned that!


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## 8th50fire

Play it again by Luke Bryan.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## 629753




----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

M2DafHjZDtg


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> M2DafHjZDtg


This version's better anyway:


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## BrokeTech

Sabk said:


> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Love this song/Sade! Thank you for making me feel less like I can never participate in this thread, lol!


----------



## BrokeTech

finallyclosed said:


> This version's better anyway:


Yasss!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is this a song? Why not I guess.






The singer sounds like Ben from Death Cab though:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## missamr




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Sabk

BrokeTech said:


> Love this song/Sade! Thank you for making me feel less like I can never participate in this thread, lol!


No problem , I know what you mean.


----------



## May19

really digging this stripped version


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## shatteredself

Its been a while since my last post so I'll start here. 

Chris Cornell - Disappearing One


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## fluorish

I really would like to hear Jay-z new album, iv heard one of the tracks and it sounded schmick. not sure where i could stream his album though


----------



## probably offline




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Sabk




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## BrokeTech

finallyclosed said:


>


Yasss again!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg

@Afreen88 :b


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

*Outnumbered*, The Quiet Night-In


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR




----------



## 2Milk

I normally hate this type of mainstream music, but this song is really catchy.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@Persephone The Dread I can bet my life you used to listen to this band


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @Persephone The Dread I can bet my life you used to listen to this band


Damn you shouldn't have bet your life, I've never heard of them before. But yeah I probably would have done if I had lol. Didn't discover much new music from 2009-2012.

The guitar in parts sounds a lot like this though:


----------



## Lohikaarme

*channeling 2006 vibes*


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> The guitar in parts sounds a lot like this though:


Yeah, lmao i just remembered how popular this band used to be with their in the shadows and no fear songs.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gustavo Santaolalla - One More Step


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've been listening to lots of early Linkin Park (we know why.) But moving onto Deftones (again) now so apparently tonight is Alt-Metal night.

This song is amazing live btw, the screams are better:


----------



## BrokeTech

Lohikaarme said:


> *channeling 2006 vibes*


Yassss!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Staind - So Far Away

Haven't heard this one in years.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Mc Borg

ShadowOne said:


>


One of my favorite Radiohead songs. Those harmonies.


----------



## Lohikaarme

BrokeTech said:


> Yassss!


Kelly Clarkson, Breaking Benjamin and Disturbed were pretty much all I listened to in the autumn of 2006


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

Nothing complete at youtube, so I guess you're just going to have to go buy it:

https://newatlantisrecords.bandcamp.com/album/die-trommel-fatale


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric

Beautiful and inspiring


----------



## brilliantblack




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PrincessV




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Cannabislove

*New tunes*

Been enjoying Electric Mantis Remix of Better. Pretty sure its on his soundcloud.

Lay down by touch sensitive.

Anything Psychemagik, Kaytranada, RÜFÜS, Stwo or Moonboots.

YAML by Bottin.

You're Only (Original Mix) by Lele Sacchi Vs Blonde Redhead.

El Diablo (Adana Twins Remix) by Human Life & Anabel Englund.

I found all these listening to a local station in LA called KCRW. They have a mobile app where you can listen to the station live anytime even if youre not in LA. Hope you guys like these.


----------



## Cannabislove

*Sub to the post*

Forgot to sub with my comment so doing it with this one


----------



## cinto




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

Some of the nice, mellow stuff you guys posts makes me sick to my stomach. Needs more rage and hate. That, *Real passion*


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## estse

Again, not much album presence on the youtube. Here's to buy:

https://stevecoleman.bandcamp.com/album/morphogenesis?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cinto

Mc Borg said:


>


<3 kind of reminds me of a beat Tarantino would use.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## wojiaoaidan

Kream (크림) because his voice is so relaxing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr

One of my favorite new LDR songs.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric

Nostalgia!


----------



## Mc Borg

cinto said:


> <3 kind of reminds me of a beat Tarantino would use.


I didn't see this earlier, but I can definitely see that. haha





 @Amphoteric
Nice! That's one of my favorite Interpol songs.


----------



## Amphoteric

Mc Borg said:


> @Amphoteric
> Nice! That's one of my favorite Interpol songs.


Have you heard the Peel Sessions version? It's even better


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Mc Borg

Amphoteric said:


> Have you heard the Peel Sessions version? It's even better


No, but I'm listening to it now. =P






Wow, they're pretty flawless live. I really love the tone of the drums and bass on this!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## fredscured

Nine Inch Nails new EP. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm McFreakin obsessed with their new album :boogie


----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## cinto




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>


Awesome song 

I thought it was a cover of this originally, but the lyrics don't sound similar at all now that I examine them more closely ...


----------



## Eternal Solitude

I'll Fall With Your Knife


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## TheAbundanceGuy

Well listening to a lot of things, but right now to help me move forwards. So don't like wasting time listening to something that doesn't move me forwards or doesn't make me feel good. Listening to abundance videos on this site. If we want to move forwards it's important to invest in ourselves. Really worth checking out: http://bit.ly/2usQhsw


----------



## Chevy396

Overdrive said:


>


Funky. I like it.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## gamerguy13




----------



## Overdrive

finallyclosed said:


> Funky. I like it.


----------



## Chevy396

Overdrive said:


>


lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

XxOmegaBlackxX said:


> Some of the nice, mellow stuff you guys posts makes me sick to my stomach. Needs more rage and hate. That, *Real passion*


Music shaming, now that's a new one :haha


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Awesome song
> 
> I thought it was a cover of this originally, but the lyrics don't sound similar at all now that I examine them more closely ...


Maybe there were a couple of friends who had a song competition with each other, just like Percy competed with Horace writing the poem Ozymandias 

This is a pretty cool concept. The one song starts where the other ends.





 ""This Is Gospel" is about fighting for the ability to love."





""Emperor's New Clothes" is about Brendon overcoming his circumstances, but now he's revealing his true, dangerous, powerful self--the darker side of himself."


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Maybe there were a couple of friends who had a song competition with each other, just like Percy competed with Horace writing the poem Ozymandias
> 
> This is a pretty cool concept. The one song starts where the other ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""This Is Gospel" is about fighting for the ability to love."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""Emperor's New Clothes" is about Brendon overcoming his circumstances, but now he's revealing his true, dangerous, powerful self--the darker side of himself."


I think it's ingenious when artists do this, it creates a sense of storytelling within the confines of the album, like the songs are actually interconnected thematically and not just randomly put there independent of each other :b For example when you're listening to the whole album in a row and the songs blend seamlessly together ...









Death Cab for Cutie :mushy I was listening to this earlier today


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater

Jimmy Kimmel Live, Thu, Jul 20, 2017


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Korn - Coming Undone


----------



## mn123456789

Some old school eminem


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mn123456789

Sorry for posting two times, but I diden't know how to imbed a YouTube video, some old school eminem


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Hollo




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Still got this blasted on repeat...


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## harrison




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## cinto




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Laurelles

It took me a little while to get into it and I think the album's pretty mediocre, but I love this song. People compare it to ABBA but I think it's a very classic Arcade Fire sound


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>


Are we casually going to pretend there isn't a banana right there on that piano? :lol






:mushy


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Plasma




----------



## PrincessV

__
https://soundcloud.com/tyller-joseph%2Fparamore-fake-happy

Please don't ask me how I've been, don't make me play pretend


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Are we casually going to pretend there isn't a banana right there on that piano? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mushy


I didn't notice that. Now I think he cleverly put the banana there so it could ripen properly listening to the beautiful melody coming from the piano! 

Nice song! *Thumbs up*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

Freakin' loving this new album!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne

She's so good


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mn123456789




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Johnhunt

Right now I am listening to Star-wars songs.


----------



## Hollo

ourwater said:


>


Great track


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - Cloud Riders*


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Mc Borg

@SamanthaStrange
That was nice. I like that little thing she does with her voice. =P


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenacat




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hayes




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Chevy396

f1ora said:


>


This is interesting. What is this genre called? I want to call it heroin hip-hop or something. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Warpaint - Undertow


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg

One of Biggie's best verses imo.


----------



## f1ora

finallyclosed said:


> This is interesting. What is this genre called? I want to call it heroin hip-hop or something. I'm genuinely curious.


loll, I've seen it described as cloud rap a lot..Bones is completely new to me I don't really know myself


----------



## feels

been stuck in my head all day ^


----------



## BrokeTech

Mc Borg said:


> One of Biggie's best verses imo.


Yassss! :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## GrandInquisitor

My top five favorite albums at the moment:

Broken - Nine Inch Nails
Dirty - Sonic Youth
Where You Been - Dinosaur Jr
Filigree and Shadow - This Mortal Coil
The Creek Drank The Cradle - Iron and Wine


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

^Love Lamb!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme

@Toad Licker Something tells me I posted that in the wrong thread :lol


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

The Birthday Massacre are back! Aww yeah :banana


----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## estse

So wonderful, such beauty...


----------



## Potatomaster

A known troll song, yes, but I can't help myself. It's been stuck in my head for days and I love it.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds

:mushy


----------



## Mc Borg

I ****ing love that sample at 3:10!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebel and a Basketcase - Today


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

My main men ! when dugs were great.


----------



## SFC01

Back in the day - off my tits


----------



## SFC01




----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


> I ****ing love that sample at 3:10!


hell yes, when that **** kicks in after that long build up it gives me some crazy chills. always forget about this EP what a gem.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## MinatoMatoi

This song is really beautifull.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## harrison




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PrincessV




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## May19

I loved all the songs on the EP, but I'm pretty obsessed with this song because of its lyrics. I highly recommend the whole EP


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Chevy396

May19 said:


> I loved all the songs on the EP, but I'm pretty obsessed with this song because of its lyrics. I highly recommend the whole EP


I love it too. I will try the rest later.






*You lived a life of privilege and comfort sheltered in the upper city until one day a chance encounter turns your world upside down. Reluctantly , now you must travel to the lower city that holds the only key to your way out of this mess. Along the way, you uncover more than you ever expected, and you find out the truth behind all the lies you've been told. What you do with this information is up to you. From the splendors of the Upper City to the grim realities of the Lower City, these are your Noir Nights.

"You were one of the elite, now you're one of us."*


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo

My favorite Tiersen track. If it pops up in shuffle, it invariably gets stuck in my head for a day. So hypnotic


----------



## Repix

2:46 is the bee's knees


----------



## May19

finallyclosed said:


> I love it too. I will try the rest later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You lived a life of privilege and comfort sheltered in the upper city until one day a chance encounter turns your world upside down. Reluctantly , now you must travel to the lower city that holds the only key to your way out of this mess. Along the way, you uncover more than you ever expected, and you find out the truth behind all the lies you've been told. What you do with this information is up to you. From the splendors of the Upper City to the grim realities of the Lower City, these are your Noir Nights.
> 
> "You were one of the elite, now you're one of us."*


Wait I love Noir omg. I actually listen to jazz noir, but I didn't know there was cyberpunk noir. Whoa. this would great for writing :O Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## HenDoggy

Wow, I love this cover so much.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Miley Cyrus - Karen Don't Be Sad


----------



## Amphoteric

this is always so good


----------



## harrison




----------



## PocketoAlice




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SFC01

Bitter sweet indeed but beautiful - best live band ever - V Fest 98 - me and Lis :crying:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


>


Yassss! I love smooth jazz! :clap


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Nihilist00

I'm listeningto Depeche Mode.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> Yassss! I love smooth jazz! :clap


Yeah, I actually just came across this guy the other day. He's great. (not sure what's going on with his hair though.) :b

You might like this one as well:


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


> Yeah, I actually just came across this guy the other day. He's great. (not sure what's going on with his hair though.) :b
> 
> You might like this one as well:


If you like Brian Culbertson so far, here are some of the songs by him that I have:


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> If you like Brian Culbertson so far, here are some of the songs by him that I have:


Thanks a lot - will have a look.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds - In the Heat of the Moment


----------



## Sabk

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Tobin just makes the funnest ****


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo

feels said:


> Tobin just makes the funnest ****


Ooh, fun track. I love all things Amon Tobin


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## BrokeTech

It's Pat Benatar hour chez BrokeTech.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PrincessV

broken. - SoundCloud - Listen to broken. by grant landis #np on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/grantlandis%2Fbroken

"So baby love me, and baby trust me, I promise I could be everything you need."

"I know it's hard to love someone as broken as me, ? we're still burning to love someone who's giving up fighting."


----------



## Mc Borg

feels said:


> Tobin just makes the funnest ****


You like Amon Tobin too? You have really good taste. =P I love Bricolage. I had no idea he had an alter ego, haha.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


> You like Amon Tobin too? You have really good taste. =P I love Bricolage. I had no idea he had an alter ego, haha.


thanks, dude, right back at ya. 






man once you go down the daft punk hole it's hard to escape. just too many ****ing jams


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## iPOUT

Ookay - Stay With Me [Goshfather Remix] ft. Brenna Campbell






. . . I'm really into Disco remixes. ^-^


----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't know what the song is called though..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## feels

those 8th grade feels


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## waterfairy

:cry


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Love this song....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Beautiful Scars - Madonna*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Just got 2 tickets to the October show!


----------



## harrison




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## cinto




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Winds




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Cashel




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## lostx00xsoul

_Scars To Your Beautiful_


----------



## Lohikaarme

@lostx00xsoul nice song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bishop Rice

Lohikaarme said:


> @lostx00xsoul nice song


johnny cash version is better


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hayes




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

@Bishop Rice Nothing stopping me from enjoying both now, is there? :b


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric

somehow I was under the impression that the Darkness has only ever made two albums, but I'm catching up now... (edit: listened to the newer albums, I'd gladly go back to believing they only ever made two )


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## riverbird




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Lohikaarme said:


> @lostx00xsoul nice song


Thanks I love that song. Nice selection by you as well.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## Bishop Rice

knock knock , knocking on heavens door


----------



## ourwater




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Pink - Just Like Fire


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tove Lo - Cool Girl


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

His lyrics are still terrible






This is, as a result, better. But not as good as the original or the Placebo cover version:


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## LilMeRich

Gregory Whistler - The Slow Movement (Crooked Cat Records) 




Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory 





Jazz Liberatorz - Clin d'Oeil


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Amphoteric

my body is ready for nostalgia


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric

<3


----------



## Chevy396

Was in the mood for something different.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo

ourwater said:


>


Great track. Each one on that album was so distinctive and unique. I really liked the vocals on this one:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gwen Stefani - Misery

Fiona Apple - Sullen Girl

My music is so varied. lol


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Crystal Method - Born Too Slow


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ourwater




----------



## LilMeRich

Well I went to see 'Atomic Blonde' last night so I'm massively into 80s stuff again


----------



## May19

just a bit too obsessed with this song.


----------



## PrincessV




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kawehi - Closer

Such an epic NIN cover.


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Jeff271




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

depressingly relevant...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

This song has gotten me through some really rough times. Even when it first came out. It has more meaning to me then I can explain in a post. Maybe a book.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - Magic Hours


----------



## MCHB

I gave up on dating, but I love this chick! :3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Amphoteric

so good!


----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## lostx00xsoul




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## mrzpete




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## mrzpete




----------



## Eternal Solitude

mrzpete said:


>


Nice song... I wish I had a guide to initiate me in life like it happened to the girl in the video.

Here's a very trippy rendition of an old time favorite:


----------



## mrzpete

@Eternal Solitude I hear you.


----------



## mrzpete

How does one minimize YT links?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

mrzpete said:


> How does one minimize YT links?


Use the "[ YouTube ] ... [ / YouTube ]" tags.


----------



## f1ora




----------



## ourwater




----------



## MondKrabbe

I like clowns. I like to act like a clown on occasion. And I like to hide behind false smiles. (or masks. Partially why I love halloween.)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## LilMeRich

Space Magic - Soundcloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme

:bah ops


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo

The morning synesthesia song


----------



## Hollo

The whole album, but this one in particular


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 2Milk

I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

"So if you really go the whole way and see how you feel at the prospect of vanishing forever. Have all your efforts, and all your achievements, and all your attainments turning into dust and nothingness. What is the feeling? What happens to you?

It's a curious thing, that in the worlds poetry, this is a very common theme. The earthly hope men set their hearts upon turns ashes, or it prospers.

All the idea of you being scared is nothing...

you...

secure"


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## pied vert

and


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## pied vert

estse said:


>


I liked that, thanks~

You might like this...


----------



## estse

pied vert said:


> I liked that, thanks~
> 
> You might like this...
> 
> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## pied vert

estse said:


> Very cool, so returned thanks yrself. I'll need to check them (and their record label) out. Reminded me of Oiseaux-Tempête.


I just listened to Bab Sharqi, and it was very cool too, especially with that music video.


----------



## estse

pied vert said:


> I just listened to Bab Sharqi, and it was very cool too, especially with that music video.


Well hopefully I've opened yr ears - to you - to somethings new, to make the day a little less dark. I'm speaking - of the darkness - for myself here, so thanks and thanks.

I have switched gears due to my OCD listening habits and am listening to this now:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## RealityoftheSituation

Song for Mountains - Les Discrets


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## QueenEtna




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Karsten

Amphoteric said:


>


Hell yeah.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric

Karsten said:


> Hell yeah.


"Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire)" next


----------



## Karsten

Amphoteric said:


> "Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire)" next


My personal favorite. I hope that's not too cliche, lol.


----------



## Amphoteric

Karsten said:


> My personal favorite. I hope that's not too cliche, lol.


Of course not, mine is Village Green Preservation Society


----------



## Alpha Tauri

1-800-273-8255 - Logic, Alessia Cara, Khalid


----------



## Karsten

Amphoteric said:


> Of course not, mine is Village Green Preservation Society


That's a good one, too. Gotta love Animal Farm.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Greys0n

Neighbourhood- baby came home


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## PrincessV




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## f1ora




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SunFlower2011




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg

Brandon is such a great lyricist.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric

was tripping me balls off to this on the bus back home


----------



## QueenEtna




----------



## Hollo




----------



## teardust22

Deadmau5-I remember


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## xmemorylongpastx

I'm listening to "I Miss You" and "Adam's Song" by Blink-182


----------



## Lohikaarme

I can't decide if I like this or the Faroese version better.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## maralb

Little things-Bush


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## wyatthavens

I'm listening to greenday.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## blue2




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Boku no hero academia opening 3


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 888401




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Rise Up - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Winds

Say Schwaza


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Walking the Wire - Imagine Dragons


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

Amphoteric said:


>


Word.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## feels

feels good to be back home 0


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Psychopathetic

Death - Flesh and the Power It Holds


----------



## maralb

conquering dystopia - kufra at dusk


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MondKrabbe

My "Inner Monologue" playlist on my Itunes. Here's one song that's on it:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels

these ladies playing in dallas on my birthday


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## May19

This song got me feeling all sort of emotions.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## feels




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tulipz

Sorry to be mainstream but Chasing Highs - ALMA


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## estse




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Adele - Set Fire To The Rain*


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

http://listenonrepeat.com/?v=ke92CD...st_rangers_-_Day_is_Gone_(Sons_of_Anarchy)_HD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ayanaka

BTS -run


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


>


ive got my hurry cane lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

forgetmylife said:


> ive got my hurry cane lol


I got my grandma one of those as a Christmas gift lmao.


----------



## Hollo

The keyboard sample is so nostalgic. It vaguely reminds me of the Goonies theme


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## HenDoggy

The new war on drugs album.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## ourwater




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Second half of the album isn't as good as the first half.


----------



## lemoncake871

K.A.R.D (카드) - Hola Hola


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## feels




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## estse




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## MCHB

I like her. :3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MCHB

{youtube}v=qBB_QOZNEdc&index=2&list=RDbMpFmHSgC4Q[/youtube]

%drunkmakewiththesmartt=


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fiona Apple - Limp


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## twitchy666

*24/7*

really annoying people's shouting voices

women's honking gooses sounds

major regret living in this apartment 18 years

inside building is LOUD Bangs of doors, anything

car doors in the yard (machine guns to me) and voices. jail, warzone life

if I chose to mortgage a mansion / palace in countryside in 2001
with mighty debt, might have kept a job or many by now, earning loads, wives, kids, tropical holidays every week, loads of cars, repaying debt by now


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Mc Borg

Post-rock sort of mood again.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater




----------



## reese444




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


Nice one. I just happened to be watching an episode of Daredevil too.


----------



## sometimeslonely

Everyone's Out To Get Me album by Get Scared <3


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## ravens




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Don't know why I put off listening to her newest album for so long. Amazing songs on it.


----------



## f1ora




----------



## hayes




----------



## f1ora




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Such a brilliant and wonderful music video too! :yay I love the symbolism of the water flowing into the bath; there's something positively astrological about it!

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## discoveryother

can't get enough of them


----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LUCH0




----------



## LUCH0

LUCH0 said:


>


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## LUCH0

LMAO, sorry figuring out how to post a video for the first time, haha. Help


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## hayes

LUCH0 said:


> LMAO, sorry figuring out how to post a video for the first time, haha. Help


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hayes




----------



## Greys0n

Enter Shikari Meltdown


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## hayes




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## hayes




----------



## Mc Borg

So ****ing good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

RIP, what an absolute tune.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I do like them but she does not typically sound great live, but this is actually great and better than studio I think what






studio version:


----------



## RaichuraK

Listening religious songs on YouTube.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## fredscured




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

@Toad Licker, do you do anything else apart from listen to music ? Good man 

One for you tokers -


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

SFC01 said:


> @*Toad Licker* , do you do anything else apart from listen to music ? Good man


There are other things to do besides listening to music?!? :eek

I listen to music every day from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed. It's my obsession. :boogie


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric

good morning!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Quantic - Time is the Enemy


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## melanie7

Groove Coverage - God Is A Girl


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

melanie7 said:


> Groove Coverage - God Is A Girl


Just for you melanie


----------



## Alex4You

Black Sheets of Rain by Bob Mould.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


>


Nice


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Mc Borg

@Lohikaarme
I like Purity Ring, but their sound is a little too formulaic. When I first heard that song, my first thought was that it sounded too much like their other stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## cinto

Mc Borg said:


>


Once again, this rocks. You should DJ


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg

cinto said:


> Once again, this rocks. You should DJ


Haha, thanks. I actually just discovered that song today. They're the former band of the guy from Unknown Mortal Orchestra. I figured I'd give them a listen since I love UMO. They did not disappoint. If you liked that, check out UMO (if you wanna lol).


----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## cinto

Mc Borg said:


> Haha, thanks. I actually just discovered that song today. They're the former band of the guy from Unknown Mortal Orchestra. I figured I'd give them a listen since I love UMO. They did not disappoint. If you liked that, check out UMO (if you wanna lol).


Oh you discovered them today, sweet. I'm gonna give UMO a listen since I have free Tidal lol and Ive been listening to Yeasayer. i really like '2080' and other songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

Toad Licker said:


> There are other things to do besides listening to music?!? :eek
> 
> I listen to music every day from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed. It's my obsession. :boogie


Cool, great stuff !!

Are you sure you go to bed ? :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Even though we clashed like crash dummies into a brick wall, this is still one of my favorite songs and reminds me of you!


----------



## Marko3

Amateras Records at its best and nice voice of Mei Ayakura


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## melanie7

SFC01 said:


> Just for you melanie


Aww, thanks!


----------



## Seagreens




----------



## Lohikaarme

@Mc Borg
That was actually the only Purity Ring song I've ever listened to. I was introduced to them by way of Youtube recommendations list :b I'll let you know how I find their other stuff once I get around to it


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

SFC01 said:


> Cool, great stuff !!
> 
> Are you sure you go to bed ? :grin2:


Sadly, I do go to bed. Though I wish I didn't ever have to. :duck


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## RuralJuror

Easily my favorite Blink song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - Hands Away

So ethereal and relaxing.


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## HenDoggy

^cool


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy

@HenDoggy indeed


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## u0700




----------



## Amphoteric

good morning!






@Fear Goggles :lol


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Fear Goggles

Amphoteric said:


> good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Fear Goggles* :lol


Lol, fuk you


----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Clivy

Mainly just vaporware and electric music, such as this masterpiece by Com Truise:


----------



## Clivy

And this magical parody by Bart Baker:


----------



## ladyscuttle

Garrett Borns - Mitten


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cinto

The sound of a woman shouting and a kid crying in a movie (background noise)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## trapped

Despicito


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Mur




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Shostakovitch Violin Concerto No 2


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*NIN - This Isn't The Place*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## May19

RuralJuror said:


>


beautiful song, i wonder who showed it to you


----------



## MCHB




----------



## RuralJuror

May19 said:


> beautiful song, i wonder who showed it to you


 Some punk *** kid


----------



## MCHB

Ominous Indeed said:


>


Whoa! I forgot about those guys! I'ma add them to my mountain biking playlist (aka mp3 player lol)...thanks! :grin2:


----------



## May19

RuralJuror said:


> Some punk *** kid







this song is sooo good. i had this on repeat when i got food tonight. my music taste is just so great :^)


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## RuralJuror

May19 said:


> this song is sooo good. i had this on repeat when i got food tonight. my music taste is just so great :^)






Had this one blasting on repeat all night, gosh, I really find the best tunes!


----------



## May19

RuralJuror said:


> Had this one blasting on repeat all night, gosh, I really find the best tunes!







"It's good but I can't listen to this unless I'm depressed"

me: -puts this now- yes...just the right music to cry while I rock myself back and forth in a fetal position in the back corner of the room


----------



## RuralJuror

May19 said:


> "It's good but I can't listen to this unless I'm depressed"
> 
> me: -puts this now- yes...just the right music to cry while I rock myself back and forth in a fetal position in the back corner of the room






Please, everyone knows this song is much better for crying yourself to sleep with.


----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## May19

RuralJuror said:


> Please, everyone knows this song is much better for crying yourself to sleep with.


I know this song and it is pretty good for crying.






Never thought I'll be listening to this song again. I used to listen to song all the time when I was with my ex, because I knew he didn't need me nor loved me. He just wanted my body. And for some reason, this song is still so relatable when it shouldn't.

It's just explains a lot of my insecurity with people and wanting people to just hurt me now rather than hurt me down the road.


----------



## RuralJuror

May19 said:


> I know this song and it is pretty good for crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'll be listening to this song again. I used to listen to song all the time when I was with my ex, because I knew he didn't need me nor loved me. He just wanted my body. And for some reason, this song is still so relatable when it shouldn't.
> 
> It's just explains a lot of my insecurity with people and wanting people to just hurt me now rather than hurt me down the road.


Well if we're putting up songs that hit us in all the wrong (right?) places..




We've already talked about this one, but no other song hits me the way this does. The line "and though my heart will fight until its dying breath, you're not for me" in particular resonates me in a really profound way.

I'm sorry your song clicks with you the way it does. I've definitely got some that remind me of less than stellar parts of my life as well.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mur




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PrincessV

this song makes me cry so much


----------



## PrincessV

repost* it better work this time -_-


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pink - Just Like Fire


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## scintilla




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Furiosa

I've recently discovered chillwave and vaporwave on Youtube which I am absolutely loving. Here's one mix I'm currently listening to which I really enjoy :grin2:


----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Alexander990

my song digging my soul rightnow is dont starve songs specially main song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nirvana - All Apologies*


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Tis a good one!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Amphoteric said:


>


Great song !


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

I know it sounds bad, but sometimes I wonder what it would have been like if I had finished signing up for the marines and had PTSD from that instead of all of the violence and drugs in regular life. It seems like people, especially women are more forgiving of it in those cases. I'm no hero. I always wanted to be, but I got all the negatives without any of the benefits. All because they wouldn't give me my $20k signing bonus. And now it's too late. :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Hungry Ghosts - I Don't Think About You Anymore But I Don't Think About You Anyless*


----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Eminem - Going Through Changes 

Bjork - Venus as a Boy


----------



## croissant

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Seagreens




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nirvana - Pennyroyal Tea*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

I stumbled upon this song and the comment section ..


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Eternal Solitude




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## onthespectrum

Too Good At Goodbyes by Sam Smith just came out and I can't stop listening


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Enjoy

Really loving her albums Debut and Post at the moment.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

This song is awesome for ripping downhills!


----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Claustrophobia Machine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dunkel schatten

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eeyoredragon

It's soothing


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## taspay




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShatteredGlass

catch me aggressively break dancing to this


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Baysal

I can't understand why I am knowing about such band as Imagine Dragons only now. I heard but didn't know about what they sing till these days  They are really great!


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Sound Of Music


----------



## blue2




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## riverbird




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## hayes




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Marko3




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Alicia Keys - Doesn't Mean Anything


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Meg Myers - I Really Want You To Hate Me*


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Chevy396

This song doesn't have the same ring to it anymore. I wonder if that means my PTSD is getting better. If so, it's mostly from taking shrooms (and things similar to it), I think.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*


----------



## pillarsofcreation

All Alone - Acid Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Du87

Walking In My Shoes, by Depeche Mode.

One of my favorite songs of all time, by my favorite band of all time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## crimsonpetal

Phantogram, Same old blues


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Amphoteric

Found this today, I like it a lot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## riverbird




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fiona Apple - The First Taste


----------



## feels

my boy was in dallas last night and I DIDN'T GO :wife shame on me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

Mark Murphy - I can't get started


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## harrison




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Clivy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Seagreens




----------



## maralb




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker

New Bjork :mushy


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Deaf Mute

I love this song...






3rd movement is my favourite


----------



## MCHB

Cindy Lou Who...who until about a year ago I didn't realize was the singer of The Pretty Reckless.


----------



## Jane234

I love nirvana , pearl jam , alice in the chains , linking park , sound garden but and because I?m 20 none of my friends listen to really listen to 90?s grunge So when I put it on they all make fun of me  they just don?t have good taste that?s all


----------



## onthespectrum

Headspace. Great meditation app


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RuralJuror




----------



## Glue

Has a Cocteau Twins vibe to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## konas8




----------



## Clivy

This remix was made by the guy who created the "Japanese Trump Commercial".


----------



## Clivy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## riverbird




----------



## Chevy396

If you didn't grow up with this song you're still a child. ;P


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## funnynihilist

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue (the whole album)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Anxionaut




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmed2Too

m18r18 said:


> This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?
> 
> My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


So weird that I arrived here from a different search, and this will be my first post of the day, because I'm currently on a Pink Floyd/David Gilmour kick (in kind of a demented way, actually,) so I'm listening to the Pulse album.


----------



## Charmed2Too

euphoria04 said:


>


Get Back ~ The Beatles






I couldn't get back to where I once belonged, so circumvention is the mother of invention...

Hmu, I don't have enough posts to pm, so I'm hoping I can at least respond to a pm...


----------



## Charmed2Too

finallyclosed said:


>


This intro was my ringtone recently. Dat beat, dat hook


----------



## Charmed2Too

A really sweet cover of Green Days Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## Charmed2Too

Pink Floyd, Comfortably Numb (Live)


----------



## Charmed2Too

Mojo Workin' - Tyler Bryant & The Shakedown


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Charmed2Too

Push + Pull - July Talk. Steve Buscemi meets Tom Waits, lol


----------



## Charmed2Too

Beck + Call - July Talk


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


>


Lohikaarme in rare form


----------



## Charmed2Too

The Unforgiven (Metallica, Harp Guitar Cover) - Jamie Dupuis


----------



## Charmed2Too

Breathe (in the Air) - Jamie Dupuis (Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon, Electric Guitar + Harp Guitar Cover)


----------



## Charmed2Too

Enter Sandman BACKWARD (Exit Sandman? Heh.) - Rob Scallon, Metallica cover and solo, played and sung backward. Amazing.


----------



## Charmed2Too

Okay, these last 2 posts are pretty wacky, yet ingenious, covers. (But the other posts weren't weird, I swear, lol.) Because I'm having severe sleep deprivation, now. I am also totally amused by, and have much respect for, the unconventional creativity of this guy...

Killing in the Name Of - Rob Scallon (Rage Against the Machine cover. On an electrified shovel. For real.)


----------



## Charmed2Too

Loaded Dice & Buried Money - Tyler Bryant & The Shakedown
*Warning - Strobe Effects. Can potentially trigger seizures for people with photosensitive epilepsy. Viewer discretion advised*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

_..Smile... You're born again.. _


----------



## Marakunda

Chill beats


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Kilgore Trout

:boogie


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker

Can't get enough of this song. Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Now I know what the stringed instrument in this is


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Delusion


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot

<3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - Flower


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## kevinbrain

Listening hindi movie songs "Channei Express"


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

A new The Birthday Massacre song. :banana


----------



## stellabelly

Learning German from Downloaded files.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't find this version anywhere else, I know it's a song by Scorpions but I can't tell if this is a cover version or they've messed with the pitch (I think they have messed with the pitch, I used to like doing that in Audacity lol) but it doesn't sound like any of the nightcore versions that are uploaded to YouTube.. I don't like Nightcore generally it always sounds silly but this works pretty well.


----------



## maralb




----------



## akb

Slayer!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Slickster001

Two Steps From Hell - Star World and Magika


----------



## Slickster001

Star World


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Come a Little Closer


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Takes me right back to the 80s


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nickelback - After the Rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

I`m in this video just !!!


----------



## SFC01

Was here too, obviously a wee nipper


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SFC01

and at this too, but not in the vid for this one as I was falling about on LSD


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid*


----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ELO - Can't Get It Out of My Head


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Mur




----------



## Arbre

One of my favourites.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bishop Briggs - Wild Horses


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

My first listen


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*System Of A Down - Lonely Day*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trent Reznor - Pieces Form the Whole


----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sus y




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001

Been bumping this 24/7


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## funnynihilist

The fall crickets chirping


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

doe deer said:


> this may be the first song i've ever listened to (that i'm aware of). i spent my childhood listening to this with my dad.


Nice song. I prefer the Nirvana version because it is more haunting to me.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

This song is surprisingly good.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Meg Myers - Sorry (EthniKids Remix)*


----------



## feels

stuck in my head past couple of days


----------



## Chevy396

Enjoying the silence in my mind....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## novalax




----------



## feels

pretty sexy. gonna see these dudes in November


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## Bishop Rice




----------



## discoveryother

Lohikaarme said:


>


relaxing and pretty


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> relaxing and pretty


What else would you expect? ;]]


----------



## harrison

Great version - better than the original as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## harrison

Part of the soundtrack to a bloody good film from 1981 called "Thief" - with James Caan.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Funk you all


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - Fading Away


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - All Fired Up


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Slickster001




----------



## harrison

A bit of Peter Frampton - a bloody good guitarist in his day.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mayathebee

*Well...*

Right now I'm listening to Lone Digger by Caravan Palace. But according to my mood I listen to many other types of music such as rock, pop, electronic, heavy metal, opera, soundtracks etc...
That's complicated... Somehow


----------



## Karsten

https://vimeo.com/224628004


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker

Great Led Zeppelin cover.


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax




----------



## estse




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trent Reznor - What Comes Back

I knew I'd love this new stuff.


----------



## PocketoAlice




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

****in' *****...


----------



## feels




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396

lol


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Seagreens




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Alex234

Dum surfer by king krule <3


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison

Great pop song from the 80's - can't believe how good this guy still looks at his age and he can still really sing.


----------



## Chevy396

I've been listening to this book in audio form as I hike. Pretty cool. Gibson has a new book coming out in a couple months too. Already per-ordered it.


----------



## MCHB

Awesome cover! :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

"You know, I have magical powers and all I have to do is a little twiddling down here, and now what do you see?"

"You're turning into a skeleton"

"Yes"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kid Ink - Hell and Back


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Amphoteric

it's a decent compilation.


----------



## f1ora

still upset w/ him for stealing a Portishead beat


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Were




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Love will tear us apart again


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## snarygyder

"Storstadsblues" - Zacke
He's a Swedish rapper


----------



## Arbre

My favourite track on Tokimonsta's new album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Seagreens




----------



## funnynihilist

Neil Young - Sugar Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

The Stooges - I wanna be your dog


----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - Keep Away


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Liviboo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## snarygyder

Harvest - Neil Young


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## cubsfandave

New Noel Gallagher music. Love Noel!


----------



## novalax

so we are beginning QT while, most likely, raising interest rates, while the rest of the world wraps up there QE, all the while leveraged loans are growing...what could go wrong?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## funnynihilist

Boards of Canada - roygbiv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - Stepping off too quick


----------



## funnynihilist

Black Flag - Nervous Breakdown


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Methodology


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## thisismeyo

phil collins - in the air tonight


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Xemnas

i have a setlist comprised of several songs from several artists

Sounds of silence (disturbed cover)
Goodbye (vocaloid song)
Glass wall (vocaloid song)
Dreaming of you (selena)
Dearly beloved (all versions, from KH games)


----------



## unemployment simulator

watching/listening


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - Rushing


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MCHB




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## funnynihilist

Warsaw - Novelty


----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - Mary Anne with the shaky hand


----------



## Wren611

Feels like I'm 13 again. Music got me through the hard times.


----------



## funnynihilist

XTC - Senses working overtime


----------



## funnynihilist

Yello - Rubberbandman


----------



## funnynihilist

Tom Waits - Blind Love


----------



## funnynihilist

Van Morrison - Crazy Face


----------



## funnynihilist

White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## feels

hell yeah


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bishop Briggs - Dream 

So amazing. <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Clivy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Bishop Rice

don't want your eyes looking at me .
now i muse be hide no longer to be seen.
down at my feet is where i choose to look .


----------



## funnynihilist

Devo - Be Stiff


----------



## funnynihilist

Black Sabbath - Supernaut


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - French Film Blurred


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Tim Buckley - Down By The Borderline


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## snarygyder

Courtney Barnett. She's cool as fuk


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

Delain - Shattered


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kawehi - Don't Dream it's Over


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pied vert

Amphoteric said:


>


:heart


----------



## pied vert




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

This live version is kinda magical.


----------



## JayDivision

I hope this dude makes it big, cause this the change pop/r&b needs


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JDsays

xxl freestyle rap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## HenDoggy

Just saw these guys live tonight and they were great.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Getter - Forget It


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marakunda

Alvvays is my new obsession.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread

/17 views hipster award


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Toad Licker said:


>


Yeah I like that track.

/breaking the pattern of the thread by quoting.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I really dig this song. Been touching the repeat button for the last hour or so while playing Euro Truck Simulator


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ShadowOne

****s beautiful


----------



## Marko3




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## feels

_feeling it with me, shorty?_

this ****s been stuck in my head for days


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

My childhood growing up in a bunch of flats in Port Melbourne. Skating ledges, jumping roof-tops, breaking and entering, operating machinery in construction yards, running from the authorities, staying out late, summer nights with friends.. We did not give a single ****.

It's hard to believe I came from that world and was thrust into a completely different one in a mere matter of months.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

John McLaughlin - Binky's Beam


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past




----------



## harrison




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## harrison




----------



## Mc Borg

@feels
You should check out this band if you haven't; they kind of remind me of Animal Collective.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

I think god is moving its tongue

There's no crowd in the streets, and no sun

In my own summer...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lostx00xsoul

*THIS! The melody, the vocals, the lyrics. It's amazing.:nw*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Beck - Hell Yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 629753




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## discoveryother

HenDoggy said:


>


she has a nice voice


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not technically a song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## funnynihilist

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - Safe Without


----------



## Karsten




----------



## funnynihilist

Elvis Costello - Party Girl


----------



## funnynihilist

Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London


----------



## funnynihilist

U2 - One Tree Hill


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## funnynihilist

Aphex Twin - Cornish Acid


----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - All Through The Night


----------



## funnynihilist

Joni Mitchell - Don't Interrupt The Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Tetragammon

Dark Funeral - Where Shadows Forever Reign. Good album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mn123456789




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love this song.

R.I.P, Johnny Cash, Chris Cornell and Humanhead Studio.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## SplendidBob

Kinda obsessed with this atm. It's like a fusion of things, but I don't know what.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CloudChaser

THE UNICORN INVASION OF DUNDEE

'Fireballs and lightning are raining from the sky
Chaos and bloodshed while all the people die
In this epic battle begins the final war
Tragedy will strike this day, prepare thee for
The unicorn invasion of Dundee'


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If I ever see a man enter the restaurant while I eat and he plays this song, I'm going to say. "Nice to meet you, death. I'm ready to go."


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Chevy396

Page #420! (at least for me)


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Townshend - I Am An Animal


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## idkidkidkidk

It Ain't Me, Babe by Bob Dylan


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## feels

Mc Borg said:


> @feels
> You should check out this band if you haven't; they kind of remind me of Animal Collective.


Nice, defintiely sounds like it came straight off of 'Spirit They're Gone...' or something. They're new to me, I'll have to check out more of their stuff.



splendidbob said:


> Kinda obsessed with this atm. It's like a fusion of things, but I don't know what.


Hell yeah the whole album this is off of is great. You should check out The Frights too maybe. They've got that little sprinkle of something special on a lot of their tracks too lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Entrensik

fairytale- milky chance
swim in the light - kid cudi


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Perfect Circle - The Doomed


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gthopia94

Roar by Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## sabbath9

Long Live Lynyrd Skynyrd !

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/f...-skynyrds-plane-crash-ronnie-van-zant-w509500



> *Remembering Lynyrd Skynyrd's Deadly 1977 Plane Crash*
> 
> Inside the tragedy that claimed six lives - including that of frontman Ronnie Van Zant - and cut short the career of the Southern rock legends
> 
> Ronnie Van Zant's bandmates were anxious as they prepared to board their leased plane at Greenville, South Carolina's Downtown Airport on the afternoon of October 20th, 1977. And they had good reason to be: Lynyrd Skynyrd's rickety Convair 240, pushing 30 years old, was obviously past its prime. "We were flying in a plane that looked like it belonged to the Clampett family," drummer Artimus Pyle later said. The 10-foot flames seen shooting out of the right engine two days earlier had done little to inspire anyone's confidence. The scary incident convinced the group that they needed to upgrade their vehicle to something befitting their status as one of the biggest acts in music. Their latest album, _Street Survivors_, had gone gold upon its release three days earlier, and the first five dates of the accompanying tour had been met with rapturous crowds throughout their native Southland. The ambitious trek, their largest to date, would see the band achieve its dream of playing New York's Madison Square Garden. Surely they needed something better than a bucket of bolts to shuttle them there?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01

anyone remember this, was doing the rounds on facebook a couple years back - ****ing well funny


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Karsten

These Tiny Desk Concerts are so damn good.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sooooooooo good! repeat, repeat, repeat! This song came on while riding my bike. I got an x25 speed boost instantly.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## mcpon14

The thoughts in my head. My therapist told me that that was a good thing, then patted me on the head.  Man, I love her.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fiona Apple - Paper Bag


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

David Bowie - Fantastic Voyage


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ISTPJames

Right now I'm listening to Nujabes' Luv(sic.)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Scrub-Zero said:


>


nice


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TheInvisibleHand said:


> nice


It's one of my favorites. It might be weird but if it comes in the shuffle while I ride my bike, I like to pretend I'm the one being chased and I go faster in between traffic.

Yeah, I probably need help


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## naes




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kandice

I'm listening to my parakeets sing :heart


----------



## funnynihilist

Kandice said:


> I'm listening to my parakeets sing


I'd rather be listening to that!


----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## ReverseEffy

Going through Nirvana favorites


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - St Alphonzo's Pancake Breakfast


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Getter - Solo


----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Clivy




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A favorite of mine from DK. Makes you want to close your eyes and float in the void.


----------



## the end of silence

Tool's Lateralus


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like this track. Megadrive is one of my favorites because he's always on the heavy side of this genre. He makes some good trippy stuff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The type of album that made me wish I had a car. I'd go on the highway late at night and slam that pedal down.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

from this great album:


----------



## SFC01

a bit of my Dads country and western


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## cinto




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Barakiel

I wish I could write music like this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again

This song is too short.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Scrub-Zero

@cinto

I love that. Cool sound and style.
@Toad Licker

I used to listen to Live a lot. They were great.
@Amphoteric

Thank you for some awesome Finntroll.

Interesting also, because I'm listening to this song


----------



## Amphoteric

Scrub-Zero said:


> Thank you for some awesome Finntroll.
> 
> Interesting also, because I'm listening to this song


Ah, cool! I made a short Finntroll playlist for myself in the morning and that song was on it, too


----------



## Kuse

http://ice1.somafm.com/dronezone-256-mp3

Relaxing


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This band is a bit silly, but they make some catchy music.
Heck, it's pirate metal. Why not.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> @cinto
> 
> I love that. Cool sound and style.


 i used to listen to the song years ago. Happy you liked it


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SFC01

I said a hip hop
Hippie to the hippie
The hip, hip a hop, and you don't stop, a rock it out
Bubba to the bang bang boogie, boobie to the boogie
To the rhythm of the boogie the beat


----------



## SFC01

Classic Wyvern School youth club - drunk as ****


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Can't stop finding good songs today. +1 to the playlist


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Third Eye Blind - Good for You

It's been eight years since I first heard this amazing album. Going back and listening to it again.


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Mc Borg

One day I will walk the streets of Brooklyn while listening to this album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Nosebleed


----------



## MCHB

Can't remember if I posted this before or not but it's still one of my favorites!


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## feels




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chevy396

Just found this song today...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Mc Borg

I'm like one of 10 people to buy this album, lol. #ultrahipster


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero

1981, man. Where does time go?


----------



## wmu'14

Phil Collins' songs in Disney's Tarzan are just too good.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wish I could hug someone for 6 minutes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Salvatruch0




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

God, this song is so good.


----------



## walkingthecow

L.A. Salami-Jenni's From Australia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


>


Interesting to see this song here lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## funnynihilist

Pavement - Date with Ikea


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## mcpon14

I'm listening to my own thoughts (and probably God telling me things) that I should be more grateful to this girl that I'm trying to get to like me as a friend for how charitable and generous she has been in accommodating my situation and that I need to be respectful to her wishes and feelings.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## HenDoggy

Seeing them in 2 days


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Marko3




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

I've been stuck on listening to a Spotify playlist I made about 5 years ago. I have no energy to discover new things.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Root


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - Come into our Room

Clinic - Miss You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

been listening to nirvana a bunch lately






i get hooked on certain parts of songs. like the transition from the chorus to the verse at :50..awesome flow


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - Sand part 2


----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - Dark Intervals (opening)


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1976*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - Little Dark Age


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Misery players will know this song.






I became a fan of them because of a videogame mod. Interesting how things work sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mcpon14




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## kiwiblast

Pink Floyd - Breathe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## i suck at life

logic 1-800-273-8255
i dont normally like rap, but i like the message of the song


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Probably my favorite version of this song.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed

We have been apart for too long Breaking Benjamin. What happened to us?


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Jerry Garcia - The Wheel


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Were




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winds




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre




----------



## cinto




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

42:49 I think I'm having a religious experience :nw


----------



## cinto




----------



## funnynihilist

Motorhead - Stay Clean


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were

Top comment is "You can't cover your own songs Kurt...﻿" lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't smoked pot in a long time, but this song sure makes me want to kick back and smoke some.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kesha - Your Love is my Drug


----------



## feels




----------



## InaAya

Quiet Riot - Come On Feel the Noise ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

The morning alarm on my phone:


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## A Void Ant

Mandy Moore - I Wanna Be with You (2000)


----------



## A Void Ant

Carrie Underwood - So Small (2007)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Band of Skulls - I Know What I Am


----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Them memories though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@doe deer

Definitely one of my favorite from Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

The riff starting at 4:22 to 6:54 is just beautiful to me.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I always liked this song.


----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - The Equalizer


----------



## funnynihilist

Sonic Youth - No Queen Blues


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

:boogie


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## herk




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## maralb




----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

& Who Can It Be Now (Men at work)


----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Broken Bells - The High Road


----------



## Chevy396

The Dreaming Tree is an awesome chardonnay. I'm in a whole new world right now. I don't usually drink wine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Sleeps Brother




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

god i love this song so much


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## estse




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Annie K




----------



## ShadowOne

okay. last song lol. hopefully one person in the world at some point in time hears it and hears what i hear


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Glue




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Reminds me of daydreaming when I were younger. W*here*TF did my life go?


----------



## funnynihilist

What a classic album! So ahead of it's time and still sounds fresh today!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1984*

Feat. Jimmy Page on guitars


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Sting - Angel Eyes*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

nevermind. one more. love finding new (to me) music


----------



## cosmicslop

I have been listening to a lot of Beach House again. And the live performances of Devotion have been renewing my feelings of it being my favorite by them. This version of Turtle Island is so ****ing good. Couldn't think I could love that song any more than I already did since I first heard it back in 2008.






People who love TD, Bloom and DC sleep on the s/t nd Devotion too much.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This goes to all the lonely SASers. If you can relate to this, then your troubles will be like mine.


----------



## SimGishel

Autechre - cloudline


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Numbing the pain. We've all done it.






Discovered this singer not long ago, and I'm quickly becoming a fan of hers.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Alabama Getaway


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Bennie Maupin - Excursion


----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## ourwater




----------



## doe deer

i loved this game and this music so much when i was a kid


----------



## Wren611

I prefer this over All Star.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## doe deer




----------



## SFC01

Fantastic version of the Beatles wicked tune tomorrow never knows


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## f1ora

my fav mainstream song
music video is dumb as hell tho


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

I think this is my all time favourite album.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Celldweller


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Ether


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Heaven*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was in Juvie when first heard this song. Rotting in a small room with just a book and a pen to write.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## discoveryother

f*** this town


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Goto

Electric Light Orchestra - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute

I'm in love with this atm, I just have it on loop while browsing. :laugh:


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sus y




----------



## funnynihilist

Deep Purple - No One Came


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Annie K




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## harrison




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre

f1ora said:


>


I like XXYYXX, he's a good artist.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

_
Just like barely breathing..

Butterflies (butterflies)..._


----------



## Salvatruch0




----------



## Arbre




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Runaway


----------



## Replicante




----------



## cubsfandave




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cubsfandave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Entrensik

The black keys - the only one


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Drunk*


----------



## 8888




----------



## Evelin N

Interpol- All the rage back home.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love this one so much.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

//Sigh//


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

Hey Mary


----------



## funnynihilist

Whatever **** they playing in olive garden


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer

he should go more pop. it suits him.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cinto




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 8888




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - Barricade


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## doe deer




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer

funkytown vibes


----------



## doe deer




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This guy has such an amazing voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lorde - Perfect Places


----------



## Deaf Mute

New band I started listening to..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## feels

_Your face is clogging up my dream
Smiling so god damn tenderly
But hell I know this ain't no good for me
There ain't no grown man that should be living in a memory_


----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This one is so damn good. Megadrive knows his ****.

Each song of his reminds me of Industrial Castlevania.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Malcolm Young


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Bravery - Split Me Wide Open


----------



## Glue




----------



## Were

He loops the audience cheer in the beginning.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Deaf Mute

_
In waves the ships have all sailed to the sea

Well do you wanna wait or leave with me tonight

Cross your heart and pray the ocean will take us all the way in..._


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One of my favorite of his.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Hungry Ghosts - Nothing Has To Happen*


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Mountain Goats - The House that Dripped Blood


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>


Yummy !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


> Yummy !


:yes


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Overdrive

Arbre said:


>


R&S Records, ain't disappointed each time, always good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGK - A Little More


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shadowboxing with this blasting in my ears... I think I just found a little piece of heaven.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hayes

♪♫♬~


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## hayes




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blasting that ****, because no one is around. This and Slave to the grind in a row, I'm ready to rip bricks off the wall.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Bravery - No Brakes


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker

New Pink video. :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## hayes




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## maralb




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## naes

So catchy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*R.E.M. - Bang And Blame*


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - Blessed State


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Really feeling anything by AA Bondy atm.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>


:heart






Same notes, different vibe.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SusanStorm

This is so ****ing beautiful.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

SusanStorm said:


> This is so ****ing beautiful.


Nice !


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ShotInTheDark

30 Seconds to Mars - Walk On Water


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vedavon8




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Queens of the Stone Age - In my Head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DSusan

Pink Floyd - Learning to fly and Coming back to life are my two all time favourite songs


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian

Al-Amin by!T.O.O.H.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fomorian

Den stora tystnaden by grift is bleakly beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


> i wish it was longer


----------



## Fomorian

You should check out the strange legend that inspired this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Fomorian

try that again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Fomorian

Did I really do that




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Modest Mouse - Float On

Still good after hearing it so many times over thirteen years.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Felidae

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## Felidae

My Side Of The Story by Hodges


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes

good sh*t


----------



## Amphoteric

I'm starting Christmas music season early this year.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Sarah Jaffe - Clementine (Acoustic)*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Mazzy Star - Into Dust*


----------



## truant




----------



## funnynihilist

U2 - One Tree Hill


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - Imagine A Man


----------



## funnynihilist

Satie - Gymnopedie 1


----------



## Glue




----------



## Muliosys




----------



## Lohikaarme

lmao i love this.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Kandice

I was listening to Yiruma's Spring time piece 




That reminded me of a song by Green Day


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://goo.gl/pvVhTw


----------



## Chris S W

SamanthaStrange said:


>


One of my favourite songs.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Damn how have only just found this version


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## pied vert

Overdrive said:


>


:smile2:

do you have last.fm?


----------



## Overdrive

pied vert said:


> :smile2:
> 
> do you have last.fm?


I don't, what's that ?


----------



## pied vert

Overdrive said:


> Same notes, different vibe.


very cool.



Overdrive said:


> I don't, what's that ?


personal music-listening statistician. website that keeps track of what you listen to, locally or on spotify. I'd show you mine as an example, but i'm embarrassed. here's someone else's: https://www.last.fm/user/jinzou. I'd love to follow yours.


----------



## Overdrive

pied vert said:


> very cool.
> 
> personal music-listening statistician. website that keeps track of what you listen to, locally or on spotify. I'd show you mine as an example, but i'm embarrassed. here's someone else's: https://www.last.fm/user/jinzou. I'd love to follow yours.


Well i could do that, will sign up on this and send you the url.
Send me yours, no worries lol.


----------



## pied vert

Overdrive said:


> Well i could do that, will sign up on this and send you the url.
> Send me yours, no worries lol.


oh very sweet. I'm a follower of yours now so you can find me through your page


----------



## Replicante




----------



## feels




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I close my eyes and let this song take me places.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

The Cure - Let's go to bed


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

@geraltofrivia


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> @geraltofrivia


That hurt my ears :bah


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Pink- Beautiful Trauma*


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> That hurt my ears :bah


hehe, 8 bits too harsh.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## kivi




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante

''I'll drink to that
Black Celebration
Tonight''


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EBecca




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is great.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Amphoteric

this is great!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discoveryother

Toad Licker said:


>


pretty


----------



## sas62759

rammstein


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## herk




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Queens of the Stone Age - Turning on the Screw


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric

Christmas song of the day:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## catcharay

Sure- hatchie

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Replicante




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Alicia Keys - Like You'll Never See Me Again

Beautiful song.


----------



## Were




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## MCHB




----------



## funnynihilist

The Cure - The Hanging Garden


----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Autosuggestion


----------



## funnynihilist

Philip Glass - Metamorphosis


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme

:mushy


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## greentea33

67 she is. A lot of singers need to pack it in in their advanced years because they really can't do it anymore and are just embarrassing themselves for money.

She aint one of those ones.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Fomorian

Going through an Irish phase


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Queens of the Stone Age - Into the Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

good song... why is he shirtless though :um

also @ 3:00... "lmao bye *****"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This guy has such a great channel. I've been enjoying his mixes a whole lot. Basically, all I've been listening to for a week or so.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01

V


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r

Sounds like a nice combo right now.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want a upload without how to get away with murder bits in but OK. I'll wait.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*NIN - The Lovers*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

I had to break my promise for this ****...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre

One of my favourite electronic artists.


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## Scrub-Zero

****ing In Flames used to rock so hard. Why did you guys sell out? Enjoy your ****ing pop music career, guys, I guess?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop - I Got Nothin


----------



## funnynihilist

Cloud Control - Meditation Song #2


----------



## funnynihilist

The Fall - Craigness


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ourwater




----------



## DrTrashDudePhD

Who Could Win a Rabbit by Animal Collective


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante

Epic


----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SocialAnxietyViking




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Candied Peanuts

Shine a Light - Banner


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*River - Joni Mitchell*


----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Toad Licker said:


>


love that song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Rickets




----------



## Amphoteric

I'm on a Youtube journey.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

this song confuses me so i prefer to 'hear' the misheard lyrics saying that this blue man would beat off a guy because.... same

wouldn't this **** be SO dank to get down to in the club, vodka in hand and blue rave lights all up in the land


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Loosh




----------



## cinto




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Utopia


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## funnynihilist

David Bowie - Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## harrison




----------



## ourwater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The White Stripes - Blue Orchid


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Endless grind, just like everything we do.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric

I love this song more than anything else.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnimeFanatic1

Toad Licker; Exo Monster[/QUOTE said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## harrison




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten

I can't stop listening.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Suspension Without Suspense


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Nice


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Enemy Within said:


> Nice


That's a new one to me, only heard it for the first time last night, glad ya dig


----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - Old Dirt Road


----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop - Fall in love with me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGK - All Night Long


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - Cello Suite #2 (Rostropovich, 1975 Edinburgh Festival)


----------



## Replicante




----------



## SunshineSam218

Stone Temple Pilots album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Archer456

Balam Acab - Motion


----------



## Archer456

Motion by Balam acab


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## xMissChloex

Jewel- Foolish Games ♥


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

1mchZ***4f4


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I personally think this is his best song. I've been listening to it lately for some weird reason.


----------



## ShadowOne

this ****ing band...i need to see them live


----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - A Mutual Friend


----------



## funnynihilist

Andrew Hill - Subterfuge


----------



## funnynihilist

Television - Guiding Light


----------



## funnynihilist

Townes Van Zandt - Our Mother The Mountain


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## feels




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Scrub-Zero

finallyclosed said:


>


funny, I just had that one playing in my shuffle while I was walking. Quite a good one too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*NIN - Every Day is Exactly the Same*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whatislife13

Kodak Black. – My Wrist
kodak black - i remember
this must be the part of my problem lol..im addicted to this stuff since 10..i realize lyrics don`t make much sense but damn he vibe like crazy.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Sometimes


----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

Larry Young - Hello Your Quietness


----------



## funnynihilist

Joe Henderson - Bwaata


----------



## funnynihilist

Woody Shaw - Why?


----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

John Field - Nocturne in A major


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## funnynihilist

Janis Ian - The Come On


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*NIN - Various Methods of Escape*


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

The Beatles - She Said She Said


----------



## funnynihilist

John Lee Hooker - Run On


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

What a loss to the world


----------



## SFC01

Hoping for a pair of Addidas for chrimbo this year


----------



## Arbre




----------



## SFC01

Arbre said:


>


Nice


----------



## Arbre

SFC01 said:


> Nice


Aphex Twin is great. Are you a fan of his music? If you haven't really listened to him, I definitely recommend checking out his stuff.


----------



## SFC01

yeah like some of his stuff - the videos are cool as well


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

god music...


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Paul




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

Cloud Control - My Fear #1


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

Joni Mitchell - Court and Spark


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## riverbird

I love Nirvana. I love Joseph Gordon-Levitt. This makes me happy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Foo Fighters: Christmas Medley (Live) - SNL*


----------



## harrison




----------



## cinto




----------



## Lohikaarme

The first song of Christmas "morning", I think I'm rather fond of it


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phoenix - 1901


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - Won't get fooled again


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Rolling Stones - Casino Boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Sus y

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :yay


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Harry Styles - Sign of the Times


----------



## Clivy




----------



## Clivy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - That's Just Me

Should've started listening to more of their ska music years ago. This tune is banging.


----------



## misumena




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kendrick Lamar - Love


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## thinkstoomuch103

gregorian chants


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## SilentLyric

taking back sunday - tell all your friends


----------



## hayes




----------



## Esugi78

The I wish, I hope, I dream song






I sing it by myself which makes me even more sad xD


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Anberlin - Unstable


----------



## Methodical

doe deer said:


>


What an amazing song! I like it so much.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Evelin N

Right now in this moment: 




The chills: Pink Frost.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

(couldn't find it on Youtube for some reason)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

@TheInvisibleHand


----------



## Arbre




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@Overdrive

nice !


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## funnynihilist

Silence


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - The Second Line

Have no idea what's going on in this song but it's cool.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://vimeo.com/147245973


----------



## mt moyt

best song from The Greatest Showman

honestly, i didnt even know it was a musical. felt a bit weird watching it by myself, even though i wouldnt be fazed by watching films alone normally


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Arbre

unemployment simulator said:


>


Good album by a good artist. Gamble and Sa Mo Jung are my favourite tracks on that album.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

most realistic rap song ever written.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero You might like these two, I seem to recall you listen to this genre quite a lot


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Rachel NG

cool band


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme

Everyone is listening to quality music, meanwhile I'm like...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Bravery - Believe


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

System of a Down - Toxicity


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> Scrub-Zero You might like these two, I seem to recall you listen to this genre quite a lot


Thank you so much :squeeze

Its one of my favorite genre of music these days. I'm surprised that I never heard these two before. Points for you!


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero said:


> Thank you so much :squeeze
> 
> Its one of my favorite genre of music these days. I'm surprised that I never heard these two before. Points for you!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## truant




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thebrazilian54

"Autumn" by Sparks The Rescue


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Archer456




----------



## Archer456




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Everyone is listening to quality music, meanwhile I'm like...


That is a great work of art. Look at those buns of steel!


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## MCHB

(Stop making me feel old!)


----------



## quietRiot10

The Same Deep Water As You - The Cure 

Moody :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## buckwheats

you're so dang cute review me like im food <3


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Scrub-Zero

One hell of a song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Shawn McDonald - Gravity

Never cared for Christian music but this was one of them I loved when I had to listen to the Christian station on the way to church as a kid. So good. Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## MagnoliaForest




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


I have to reiterate that you listen to some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## funnynihilist

Sonny Rollins - You don't know what love is


----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

The Alan Parsons Project - I wouldn't want to be like you


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

Track 2 :|


----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cool to listen to and watch 






Blast this loud, close your eyes, forget your life is pure ****.


----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## funnynihilist

Chick Corea - Now he beats the drum, now he stops


----------



## funnynihilist

Boards of Canada - Roygbiv


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## truant

Making this my anthem for 2018.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

:heart


----------



## Lohikaarme

_I'm just a caterpillar dead in my cocoon..._


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> I have to reiterate that you listen to some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard.


Yeah that was a pleasant surprise find  It reminds me of the Polynesian language featured in Moana but I'm not 100% sure if they are one and the same. Probably not


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - The Toccatas - Angela Hewitt


----------



## estse




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*A Perfect Circle - Disillusioned*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

Svrcina - Astronomical


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## GlasgowGuy

Bon Jovi Crossroads


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## unemployment simulator

ZONΞ ΞATΞR - city of perfection


----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Chevy396

My neighbor ****ing the **** out of some poor girl.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGK - Home


----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sdm92




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't positive today, so this is perfect.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

vs






vs






Who wins ?


----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Lohikaarme

Maybe we're just sleepwalking...


----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

Yaaaaaaas

I feel like a Valkyrie leading a siege right now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Overdrive

Forgot i had this LP


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

5/5


----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>


yup stonker, makes wonders on a house set.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Veruca Salt - Twinstar*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sas62759

Linkin' Park - In the End


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## quietRiot10

Ben Howard - Black Flies (Maida Vale session)


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Time FOR SOME NORMIE MUSIC !!!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Fast Eddie Clark


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## notBlair

Ugh, I don't know how to add a youtube video using the formatting on this site. 

I'm listening to So little time by Arkarna.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

Rachel NG said:


>


Awesome cover! :grin2:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Rachel NG

MCHB said:


> Awesome cover! :grin2:


I really like her music


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lostbeauties

The Fray - How To Save a Life


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## suleymanyaman

Poets of the Fall - Daze


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Natalie460 said:


> The Fray - How To Save a Life


I have memories of listening to that song and album. Couldn't stop playing that album for months.

No Doubt - Big Distraction

Pop music time for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stephanie Forryan - Beam me Up


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## hayes




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## The Library of Emma

Feather-- X Ambassadors


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Sex Pistols - Problems


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe


----------



## funnynihilist

Ozzy Osbourne - Flying High Again


----------



## 0589471

Melanie Martinez - Carousel


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

the white stripes - dead leaves and the dirty ground


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Dylan - Shelter From The Storm


----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

Stephen Stills - Go Back Home


----------



## funnynihilist

Richard Groove Holmes - Song For My Father


----------



## funnynihilist

Jimmy Smith - See See Rider


----------



## 8888




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## estse




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Replicante




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Drake - Started from the Bottom


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AP30

My favorite artist is Michael Jackson, but right now, at this very second, I'm listening to Waiting by Jake Bugg.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Lohikaarme

If this doesn't make you want to dance at least a little bit... you may send me a series of angry smilies in PM


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## NaDes95

Love this song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Deaf Mute

LOL :b


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Lohikaarme said:


> If this doesn't make you want to dance at least a little bit... you may send me a series of angry smilies in PM


I never got any angry smilies... does that mean y'all danced to the tune?  :boogie


----------



## Overdrive

Lohikaarme said:


> I never got any angry smilies... does that mean y'all danced to the tune?  :boogie


I have to admit it but this song always makes me groove my butt.

I remmenber this song from the movie "The Intouchables", really nice movie btw.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

Overdrive said:


> I have to admit it but this song always makes me groove my butt.


Mission accomplished! 



Overdrive said:


> I remmenber this song from the movie "The Intouchables", really nice movie btw.


Yeah, great one  Would happily watch again tbh.


----------



## lackofflife




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pure beauty @3:21


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

holy hell


----------



## Lyyli

Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal


----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

When in doubt...


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

Neil Young - Time Fades Away


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## MCHB

My brain still fails to process that the lead singer was Cindy Lu Who!


----------



## MCHB

Also this song reminds me of my former stepdaughter.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric

Just found this and it sounds pretty amazing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Gram Parsons - $1000 Wedding


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Amphoteric said:


> Just found this and it sounds pretty amazing


Holy crap, that's pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trent Reznor - Four Enclosed Walls


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1991*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## funnynihilist

Townes Van Zandt - Highway Kind


----------



## funnynihilist

Townes Van Zandt - Lungs


----------



## funnynihilist

Townes Van Zandt - Nothin'


----------



## funnynihilist

Rush - Xanadu


----------



## funnynihilist

Rush - Limelight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Aerosmith - Combination


----------



## funnynihilist

Judas Priest - Stained Class


----------



## 0589471

Purity Ring- Asido


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm listening to the fans on my laptop.


----------



## Rickets




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## funnynihilist

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm listening to the fans on my laptop.


That's a classic! Have you heard the new remastered vinyl version? Killer!


----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - Goldberg Variations - Gould 1955


----------



## The Linux Guy

funnynihilist said:


> That's a classic! Have you heard the new remastered vinyl version? Killer!


I'm listening to my laptop fans and a bloop of the chat IM window. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm listening to my laptop fans and a bloop of the chat IM window.


That's the deluxe edition hahahahahah


----------



## funnynihilist

Bill Evans/Tony Bennett - Some Other Time


----------



## The Linux Guy

funnynihilist said:


> That's the deluxe edition hahahahahah


We should get out audacity a microphone and record it. Sell it for "Relax under White Noise" Electric New Age to put your baby to sleep. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> We should get out audacity a microphone and record it. Sell it for "Relax under White Noise" Electric New Age to put your baby to sleep.


This is close lol


----------



## 0589471

^ that's why my ear is bleeding lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

funnynihilist said:


> This is close lol


You just got to hate youtube. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

Awesome cover!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

John Prine - Clocks and Spoons


----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - Old Dirt Road


----------



## funnynihilist

Leon Russell - Pisces Apple Lady


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## funnynihilist

Debussy - Ariettes Oubliees - Upshaw/Levine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 8888




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## zonebox

I think I am the only person that enjoyed this song in the 80s, it drove everyone else nuts.


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Overdrive

f1ora said:


>


T'es française ?


----------



## pied vert

Taaylah said:


>


Hope Sandoval ... :love2


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

David Bowie - Aladdin Sane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Talking Heads - Stay Hungry


----------



## funnynihilist

Talking Heads - New Feeling


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Katy Rose - Snowflakes


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

They Might Be Giants - Twisting


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Wind Up Workin' In A Gas Station*
*


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Filthy Habits


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 8888




----------



## f1ora

Overdrive said:


> T'es française ?


Non


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Katy Rose - Lemon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## thatpcguy




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Generally, the newer a song is the more I hate it but I love this song...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

Toad Licker said:


>


amazing song. I adore Maria Brink and her voice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - New

The Choir - After All

The Bravery - No Brakes...I think I'll still be listening to this song until the day I die. I've listened to it like over 500 times over the years. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Replicante




----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Autosuggestion


----------



## funnynihilist

Tony Williams - Fred


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Grover*


----------



## funnynihilist

Billy Cobham - Stratus


----------



## slightlysleepy

This lyrics feel so depressing but hearing this song always makes me happy/hopeful for some reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Sarah Jaffe - Watch Me Fall Apart*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

i miss the black keys sounding like this 2:25-3:14 is pretty rad


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero

If this song doesn't make you feel better on a bad day, I don't know what will.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## scintilla

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Toad Licker said:


>


:heart I love their voices together.

I do find the audience screaming annoying every time I watch this though, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## hayes




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

R.I.P my friend. Gonna like your music until I'm old and senile.


----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

God, I love this song. Slightly depressing lyrics, but it makes you appreciate life more. Shows the futility of being sad and depressed when in the end we all die the same. Might as well try to live.


----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

sweet


----------



## SFC01

yeah my man


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SFC01

Drop that


----------



## SFC01




----------



## V1bzz




----------



## SFC01

need some more of that @V1bzz :grin2:


----------



## V1bzz

SFC01 said:


> Drop that


Tune!!


----------



## V1bzz

SFC01 said:


> need some more of that @V1bzz :grin2:


Will be making a tech house set very soon, i have those two tracks and many other awesome ones!
As soon as I shift this damn Anhedonia!


----------



## V1bzz

doe deer said:


> i actually have a chance to see them in March, found out about it today but i can't force myself to go to all the shows alone :sigh


Yeah that must suck. i'm still at that stage too of feeling really **** going to something alone. We both miss out on so much! one day we will beat that though. just gotta keep on fighting.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

So good, it's like an 80s gobstopper when I was a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## V1bzz

doe deer said:


> it's hard. i might go. haven't been to a single concert in 2017 and i usually go at least once a year. so i think i should force myself now.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SFC01

nice summer tunes for another ****ing dark, rainy English Jan day !!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

Also my current mood.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 8888




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## maralb




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Wren611




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno - From the same hill


----------



## funnynihilist

Lindisfarne - Alan in the river with flowers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## V1bzz

@SFC01 :b:grin2:


----------



## truant




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

V1bzz said:


> @*SFC01* :b:grin2:


Nice fella,

just commented and subscribed to youtube channel - you can give us the £20 later :grin2:


----------



## V1bzz

SFC01 said:


> Nice fella,
> 
> just commented and subscribed to youtube channel - you can give us the £20 later :grin2:


Perfect, just take it off that 20 you owe me :grin2:

Cheers for the comment and such. i've been uploading a damn house mix and its taken all day so far! doing my nut right in!


----------



## V1bzz

Any House heads here?


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Arbre

doe deer said:


>


That's one of my favourite Autechre tracks.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lady Gaga - Perfect Illusion


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Vines - Ride


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## SFC01

Strange lot the micronauts, never knew what to make of them, well they are French I suppose


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Been listening to this from since the beginning and it still doesn't get old.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB

I am totally sober...listening to Dropkick Murphys' at 8:30 in the morning!





#lies


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

John Coltrane - Acknowledgement


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Rypdal, Vitous, DeJohnette - Will


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

0:40 to 1:40 - most cringey emo song ever, but i like it


----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ominous Indeed

I wonder if this was an old real belief. To put a picture up somewhere of a dead relative to remember them, so that the dead relative could stay in the kingdom of the dead.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lady Gaga - Joanne


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric

Bit of growling, bit of chanting, bit of everything. Guaranteed to put hair on your chest.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Boards of Canada - Music is math


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tegan and Sara - Walking with a Ghost


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## hyliankitten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - Ride Sally Ride


----------



## funnynihilist

Velvet Underground - Here she comes now


----------



## funnynihilist

David Bowie - Breaking Glass


----------



## funnynihilist

John McLaughlin - Arjen's Bag


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fleetwood Mac - I'm so Afraid

Such an amazing song and that guitar riff is impeccable.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG

loooooool


----------



## ShadowOne

pretty hopeful for a perfect circles album. I'm a sucker for harmony


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## SFC01

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


Nice !! posted this one myself the other day TIH


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

SFC01 said:


> Nice !! posted this one myself the other day TIH


cool,we should hang out sometimes.


----------



## SFC01

TheInvisibleHand said:


> cool,we should hang out sometimes.


would love to but I`m washing my hair that night


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cascades




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Police - Wrapped Around Your Finger


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Great Expectations

Love this song.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## quietcomedian

Intro to Quiet by Quiet Comedian. It's my first single and it has to do with shyness, depression, and making it out of a deep hole.

Look it up on Soundcloud. Quiet Comedian - Intro to Quiet


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

The Police - Spirits in the material world


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

^

The power of Christ compels you !


----------



## mudslides

Fiona apple


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

this track always makes me wanna get faded as hell


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## naes

I stare into oblivion... oh jeez... god help me if you exist...


----------



## harrison




----------



## HenDoggy

Amphoteric said:


>


Great stuff.


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## twistix




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

Howlin Wolf - Rockin Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Greys0n

Now I am listening Fergie - You Already Know ft. Nicki Minaj . I was her fan since she was a vocalist in Black Eyed Peas band. Now she is making a great singer career. I found our from https://compareceleb.com/65-stacy-ferguson-fergie.html that Fergie was in 'People' magazine's 50 most beautiful people. She deserves it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Damn. Just gold. That first song is amazing.


----------



## love is like a dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> Damn. Just gold. That first song is amazing.


 this is so ****ing perfect!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> this is so ****ing perfect!


It really is


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

new alex g song 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - When You Die

Wow. Nice melody.


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2

Jeff Beck - Sophie


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## anonymoususer2

Paul Davis - Do Right


----------



## Evelin N




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## funnynihilist

The stream out back roaring because it is flooding after heavy rain.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Blorange




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Good workout music.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach House - Lemon Glow


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Muse - Thought Contagion


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*A Bitter Song - Butterfly Boucher*


----------



## funnynihilist

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach House - 10 Mile Stereo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm not afraid anymore...


----------



## 8888




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Vip3r

Toad Licker said:


>


Love that song! Such a beautiful voice.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## estse




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG

Holy ****!!!


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Aminah

Diamond by EXO


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Violent Femmes - Color Me Once*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cinto




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tame Impala - New Person, Same Old Mistakes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - Second Sight

Placebo - Come Undone


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop - Lust for life


----------



## anonymoususer2

*Steely Dan - Night by Night*


----------



## funnynihilist

^thats a mighty good one


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Mould - Fort Knox, King Solomon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## calimerc




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

The more I drink the better the beastie boys sound.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chris S W said:


>


I love this band. :smile2:


----------



## Chris S W

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I love this band. :smile2:


:smile2: I love the song but haven't yet heard enough of the band. I'll probably listen to the full album when I wake up.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chris S W said:


> :smile2: I love the song but haven't yet heard enough of the band. I'll probably listen to the full album when I wake up.


Other than this album, I would suggest Trust and Things We Lost in the Fire. They're really good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Chris S W

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Other than this album, I would suggest Trust and Things We Lost in the Fire. They're really good.


Thanks. I'm listening to Things We Lost in the Fire now and I like it very much thus far.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Karsten

Lmao, how did I find this?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


> Lmao, how did I find this?


LOL, this is the song I remember most from Ween...


----------



## herk




----------



## funnynihilist

The Doors - The Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Nick Attwell

Punk FM internet radio


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>


Everything ok?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre

I always like what I hear from this artist. I need to listen to him more.


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## calimerc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rachel NG




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Everything ok?


Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Robin Guthrie - Red Moon Rising


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@TSUBASA please don't leave me alone in this cruel world


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Kilgore Trout

su su su su su su su su su su su supermacyyyy!


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Lohikaarme

I found myself in a fishbowl and I didn't leave my house for a month
What's the point in trying at conversation if you don't even have the strength to talk?
But it's alright I said, I'll stay here and lie awake for days
Count the spiders on the ceiling until my mind withers away


----------



## Chevy396

Last post, I swear now. Wish this could have ended differently, but deep down I didn't expect anything different.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## abiologicalblunder




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 8888




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Ayanaka

Kanzen kankaku dreamer -one ok rock ^^


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures(whole album)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am happy again now, lmao!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## twitchy666

*not game shows*

or anything generated by human mouthparts or throats at all.

or smiling, happiness or glee

anything made by human hands, I can read it, understand it, use it, maybe even some hard wares or software if I find it useful, and worth paying for?


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Hauntingly beautiful song


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grizzly Bear - Slow Life

I don't care for Twilight but man does it have a good soundtrack.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Overdrive

SFC01 said:


>


nice
*
*


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Overdrive said:


> nice


not as nice as you are for giving that old lady a dance !! :grin2:


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> Rave Night


thats every night karen.


----------



## SFC01

@*karenw* ,

I know this girl, this very special girl


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> I hate to tell you this, I wouldn't put my real name on here lol


Go on, give me the first name initial ?

I'm going for an "O" ??


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> I'm not happy to say why O?


ok best of 3

you are female right ?

"J"


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> Are these your exes lol


maybe !! not sure to be honest but probably.

ok last go before I sign off, its a "S" - got you eh !!!

night night "S" or maybe "C"

I`ll get there, I`ll pm you with my other 22 guesses :wink2:


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@karenw @SFC01

Get a room


----------



## SFC01

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*karenw* @*SFC01*
> 
> Get a room


jealous are you TIH, you started it by flirting with Mr Socialist, hope you are happy together !!

@*karenw* , what name shall I book the room under ?


----------



## 629753

Is @SFC01 talking to himself?

Either ways:


----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

impedido10 said:


> Is @*SFC01* talking to himself?
> 
> Either ways:


beats talking to you

:wink2:


----------



## 629753

SFC01 said:


> beats talking to you
> 
> :wink2:


uyh?


----------



## SFC01

impedido10 said:


> uyh?


ktq ?


----------



## SFC01

morning you lemons


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 629753

SFC01 said:


> ktq ?


?


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## 629753




----------



## Amphoteric

:boogie


----------



## weird speck of dust

Demolition Lovers - mcr


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Let's Get Back


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Nick Attwell

Streaming ATC audio


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - Cool Song No. 2

Such a weird song title but can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Wren611

Found this song again the other day (not heard it since I was a kid) and I've been listening to it a lot since.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## estse

Not this, but the same group performing Philip Glass' Music with Changing Parts.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Go Outside


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Kilgore Trout

Listening on repeat.

Blame Persephone


----------



## Amphoteric

let's try this then


----------



## Lohikaarme

This album is so good


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

bit of early 90s UK anti-fascist


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## knightofdespair

Heard this twice on my way to work, strange considering it was randomly shuffled and I had 983 songs to choose from:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MTFHR

tupac


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Unholy

paramore


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

Toad Licker said:


>


The above is my young daughters favourite song right now for some reason !! along with Gold by Spandau Ballet, and We will rock you by Queen !! Please dont post those though TL !!


----------



## SFC01

Love this tune


----------



## Wren611




----------



## SFC01

Wren611 said:


>


Talking of new order, anyone remember electronic - nifty little first album if I recall correctly -


----------



## SFC01

soundtrack to best snowboarding video ever !!


----------



## Eyoga888

mickey shiloh- call you when i wake up


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## harrison

She's speaking Indonesian or Malay on this but it's so fast - something about love and he lied. It's always something like that. 

Nice music though.


----------



## Toad Licker

SFC01 said:


> The above is my young daughters favourite song right now for some reason !! along with Gold by Spandau Ballet, and We will rock you by Queen !! Please dont post those though TL !!


Your daughter has great taste in music! >


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Trapped in a Box


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Juliana Hatfield - Physical*


----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli

:boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

from the best album ever, pity it was their only decent one


----------



## Lyyli

coz it's raining! :boogie


----------



## SFC01

ooh, I have an itch


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Red October




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Amphoteric

Very nice!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - You Know What I Mean


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SFC01




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## SFC01

@TheInvisibleHand - good shout for Paul Oakenfold !!

I have listened to him live once at a club - he loved my dancing, bless him.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

SFC01 said:


> @TheInvisibleHand - good shout for Paul Oakenfold !!
> 
> I have listened to him live once at a club - he loved my dancing, bless him.


:banana:banana:banana


----------



## SFC01

TheInvisibleHand said:


> :banana:banana:banana


this is the one I meant to post - our come down after clubbing mix !!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

No i am not a russian agent @crimeclub.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

karenw said:


> Is that you in your avatar?


Yes,i like being tortured to death.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

SFC01 said:


> this is the one I meant to post - our come down after clubbing mix !!


2:52


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## crimeclub

Me neither @TheInvisibleHand, I'm just a fan of MAGA.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396

Release - M|O|O|N

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Sus y

First thing I foun when wrote: music / study:






I need something that helps me to stay focused but also kind of chilling as I'm trying to work. If anybody knows a better choice tell me, please (I cant listen to music with lyrics when working, it distracts me awfully).


----------



## SFC01

@*Sus y* , try this, bit of singing but not too much. Good luck with the studying !! :smile2:


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> @*Sus y* , try this, bit of singing but not too much. Good luck with the studying !! :smile2:


Thanks! :hug good luck to you too. :laugh:


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## za bakdaz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## PinkLipstick

The neighbors next door seem to be having a wild party. Mariachi band playing for many hours straight.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396

Electric Groove - Lazerhawk

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Mur

*Don't drink the water...*


----------



## Marko3




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W

I could slip away listening to this.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SocialVegan

Deadmau5 and very early Duran Duran (like early 80's 1st 2 albums only Duran Duran)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Nick Attwell

The ultimate pirate radio station Caroline; now streaming online


----------



## rmb1990

Shudder to think - Pony Express Record. Just when I think I’ll never again find music that actually excites me (new or old) I find this gem.


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

My inner monologue.


----------



## cinto




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks

Been listening to this for like 3 days


----------



## SFC01

Classic


----------



## SFC01

Playing live down the road from me soon - may get some tickets.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r

It's just one of those days. :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Forensic Scene


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Fell, Destroyed


----------



## Replicante

Love that song


----------



## Zcb310

Morgan Wallen - Up Down


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Greener Pastures


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Thanks for my avatar


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Overdrive

SFC01 said:


>


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Overdrive said:


>


Great film and tune !!


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme

holy ****


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## jasiesmith

m18r18 said:


> This is a popular topic on another board, so why not get it started here?
> 
> My favorite band will always be The Beatles, but I'm on a Pink Floyd kick at the moment. So I'm listening to the album 'Meddle.'


Meddle is the best!


----------



## jasiesmith

that guitar!


----------



## jasiesmith

jasiesmith said:


> Meddle is the best!


What about Weeknd tho?


----------



## jasiesmith

Weeknd


----------



## discopotato




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Blueprint


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora

Im so fascinated w/ Khmer rock n roll now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

Major nostalgia and I love the video and physical expression. :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnxiousSmurf




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Deaf Mute

Nostalgia + Omg the actors are so attractive... :O


----------



## Venus444

Oh Comely -Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Venus444

*Love this band*



eyeguess said:


> Built to Spill's _Keep it Like a Secret_


Love this band, goin against your mind is one of my favorites:clap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Venus444

Beirut Scenic world


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - I Ain't Saying My Goodbyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Flaming Lips - Do You Realize


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kendrick Lamar - All the Stars


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Wren611




----------



## harrison




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cascades




----------



## funnynihilist

John Coltrane - Song Of Praise


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Zero Sum


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Break


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Outkast - The Whole World


----------



## funnynihilist

Cloud Control - My Fear #1


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## probably offline

My neighbor, who is singing 24/7. It sounds like camel being run over by a lawnmower.


----------



## Wren611

A lawn mower, and my house making weird noises.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks

Well I see what @doe deer posted and couldn't resist clicking the play button so now I'm listening to that too


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Matisyahu - Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Closed Captioned


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am crying of laughter right now. You have NO idea.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

To my beautiful AJ and his poor little knee -


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## lanamae




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Gilded Lily

Cults - Talk in Circles

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

Love is a verb here in my room


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cinto




----------



## MCHB




----------



## funnynihilist

The Police - Syncronicity


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

G. Love and Special Sauce - Baby's Got Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Marko3




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MondKrabbe

Can't really sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Very nice live version!


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Chevy396

Johnny Walker said:


>


I still can't see this record cover without my heartbeat rising and feeling sweaty. It's tied to my PTSD in a big way. I will admit that this time it's not nearly as bad as usual. I used to detach from reality pretty badly when I heard it. Now I'm actually kind of enjoying it and the associated memories.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme

❤


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Chevy396

I used to be a Poker Star player back when they let you play for real money. I made it all the way to the world series of poker $10k entry starting with $10, but chickened out because it is in person and I was used to working online. Hard work too.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The opening of this isn't on other versions I've listened to and I kind of want it to go on longer somehow (I get that it'd get repetitive quick, but it's really great and kind of almost witch house/aggrotech or something. I mean I guess just industrial. I guess it's tons of things since it's so short. Lol. I like the creepyness. Also the switch from that to the song is pretty good. I mean I do listen to this semi regularly)


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## quietcomedian

I started making music and have a song about overcoming social anxiety, depression, and bipolar disorder:






Other than that my favorite song of 2018 is NF's "Let you Down"


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Yeah, I have a weird thing about enjoying documentaries about crime and serial killers.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## birddookie




----------



## birddookie




----------



## ScythianHeretic




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Marley - Natural Mystic


----------



## Glue




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Going Sane




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric

Good morning


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## birddookie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - Congratulations


----------



## SFC01

Amphoteric said:


> Good morning


All time classic album, great memories.


----------



## SFC01

One for Ray Wilkins, I know he wasn't in this one but the earlier WC songs are ****. RIP Ray :crying: 
Shocked


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - A Little Word in Your Ear


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

Swiss black metal? Let's see.


----------



## remylemy

a little embarrassed


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Chevy396

Listening to my Google Home Assistant read The Emperor's Dream to me. She has such a pretty voice/accent.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Marley - Jammin


----------



## Lyddie

Lately, I've been listening to a lot of: 

The Cure-Why Can't I Be You?, Lets Go To Bed, and A LoveSong 

Joy Division-Love Will Tear Us Apart

The Troggs-With A Girl Like You

Pet Shop Boys-West End Girls

Tori Amos-Cornflake Girl


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Offspring - Gone Away


----------



## Karsten

We're gonna rock down to Electric Avenue.


----------



## Karsten

funnynihilist said:


> Bob Marley - Natural Mystic


I knew you knew how to get down.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cinto

Toxicity - System Of A Down


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - Nothing But Green Lights


----------



## Chevy396

Replace men with women...






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

Karsten said:


> I knew you knew how to get down.


----------



## funnynihilist

Randy Newman - It's Money That Matters


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## tehuti88

Just got a jonesing for an old eight-track I used to listen to as a kid...



















Oh wow, I don't know the last time I listened to this (I later had it on cassette, and think I have the CD somewhere) but I still remember every word and beat. This song is just so cheery and happy (though the ending notes are sad):


----------



## SFC01

Cant beat a bit of James Taylor


----------



## SFC01

get down baby


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed

cinto said:


> Toxicity - System Of A Down







I think you might like this


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme

aww yee


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

doe deer said:


>


----------



## bipolar92




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Mars Volta - Teflon


----------



## Chevy396

WAhat if you held on for just a little longer. Would you give them a chance to grow with you instead of against you?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cinto

Ominous Indeed said:


> I think you might like this


That was nice. There was some random clarinet version there too, he played it really good for using a clarinet


----------



## Amphoteric

Let's go on a nostalgia trip:


----------



## Lostbeauties

Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I really do enjoy Peter Crowley's works, I really enjoy his personal Flair he puts into every one of his songs, but then again it could just be that I'm really into Medieval music and he is just one of the only quality providers of that.
Either way, that's what I'm listening to and it's pretty good.

(Sidenote: The mobile support for this site is it makes it hard to even post here sometimes.)


----------



## Deaf Mute

_She wears her tears on her blouse

Confused and racked with self-doubt

She stole the keys to my house

And then she locked herself out_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jolese

Something tells me extreme anxiety is on the horizon. Let's hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside*


----------



## Synaps3

Odesza


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## tehuti88

Read a big long article about Chernobyl yesterday.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

They are dismantling the reactor.

Like that song, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omfg I love the guitar part in this, it makes me feel high and visceral the part before _I'm lonelyyy_..















_Hang on, hang on
To your IQ, to your id
Hang on, hang on
To your IQ, to your id

I'm lonely

I'm lonely_


----------



## Javuri

Mega Drive - NARC


----------



## 0Kelly0

*hard feelings* by lorde


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Javuri

Boards of Canada - Julie And Candy


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Javuri




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - C-C(You Set the Fire in Me)

I would like to know what the hell C-C means.


----------



## lexx

love it, can't stop listening


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

I dunno. I looked up banjo, then remembered that someone showed me that you could slide with a bottle and so i looked up slide banjo and voila


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Deaf Mute

This again lmao... :blank






_Stay with me..

As we cross the empty skies...

Come sail with me..._


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme

:/


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## 3stacks

They're cheesy but I like em


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Dirty Love


----------



## Amphoteric

Found this through Black Metal Promotion and first I tried to find a torrent for it, but then I checked their Bandcamp and they offer a $0 download for it. Somehow actively paying $0 feels worse and more scummy than torrenting :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

i


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Sumabala




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Listening to and watching: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5472896/


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Marley - Lively up yourself


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## scooby

Adoring the hell out of this song.


----------



## Kzeezahid

Mehak Malik Chan Mahiya Nawa Sajan Bana Lay Ne


----------



## Deaf Mute

_And they'll destroy you before too long 
The tides conspire a million strong 
But you're holding on.. 
You keep holding on...

It's the same old ending 
It's still a lie 
I saw the jetstreams 
Bruise the sky_
_
And it's all wrong
And it's.. all wrong
And it's.. all wrong
And it's... all wrong_


----------



## MonkeyMan213

A fanmade remix of a Pokemon trainer theme.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Crystalline


----------



## cinto

Miss Missing You - Fall Out Boy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## deadlyaviation




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## 552569

So beautiful, I love her voice. Both of them together is amazing.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## cinto

Lampshades on Fire - Modest Mouse


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## 0589471

Most beautiful version of this song in my opinion, captures the feelings perfectly.


----------



## MondKrabbe




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Florence + The Machine - Sky Full Of Song*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Unison

Bjork - Black Lake


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## f1ora




----------



## vela




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## SFC01

Best blur song ever


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004

Pillars of Eternity Soundtrack 07 - Twin Elms (Justin Bell) :clap


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## donthugme

"Ruler Of Everything" by Tally Hall is a bop (and it's been stuck in my head for three days)!!!


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mudvayne - Severed


----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - Working Class Hero


----------



## funnynihilist

Jimi Hendrix - Can You See Me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ashli Danielle

Rex Orange County-Untitled


----------



## unemployment simulator

the baron of techno again!






good old dc


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TZT

The album 'Slowdive' by Slowdive.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - With My Eyes Closed


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## birddookie




----------



## Arinaroe

I'm listening to Slipknot now.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## harrison




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Guetta is a cock but love this tune.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004

easing my mind with music after being disrespected

I hate evil manipulation


----------



## Jisela

The City- The 1975
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Totally forgot about this little gem


----------



## Chevy396

Feeling so high, yet...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric

yes! good morning!


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Javuri




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Mabel Pines

When She Loved Me -- Toy Story 2


----------



## funnynihilist

Jethro Tull - Velvet Green


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Freddie Hubbard - Mr Clean


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute

_
Beating me, beating me down

Down..

Into the ground..._


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Deaf Mute said:


> _
> Beating me, beating me down
> 
> Down..
> 
> Into the ground..._


I like that song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Toad Licker said:


> And this cause listening to a bunch of their stuff again lately:


----------



## harrison




----------



## 0589471

Take care of my baby~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## momentsunset

Don't even understand most of the lyrics but love it


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 0589471

I hate it when you loved a song when you were a kid, and could sing all the lyrics. Flash-forward as an adult and you HATE that you can suddenly understand it on a personal level.


----------



## funnynihilist

Shawn Phillips - Today


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Robert Plant and Alison Krauss - Gone Gone Gone


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Deaf Mute

_Hate, something, someway, each day, dealing with no forgiveness_

_Each day I can feel it swallow, inside something they took from me_


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dev arbikshe

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Derelicts


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01

0


----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jessie203

Good by Better Than Ezra.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## shy pt




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

For you my L Man


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

John Blaze'd and ****


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Greys0n




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## SFC01




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@jolene23 @doedeer


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

karenw said:


> Not sophisticated enough for Jolene, try again.


Yes you are the woman she has been waiting for her entire life.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Overcast

Deaf Mute said:


> _Hate, something, someway, each day, dealing with no forgiveness_
> 
> _Each day I can feel it swallow, inside something they took from me_


WTF I totally didn't expect you to like Korn :O. They're pretty dope.

I've liked these two videos since I was a kid. The nostalgia is strong.


----------



## jolene23

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @jolene23 @doedeer


:lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## shy pt




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Overcast

The Silent Hill 2 OST is too good


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Marilyn Manson - Cryptorchid


----------



## Ominous Indeed

http://happy-wishes.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Good-Morning-Kiss-Animated-Images.jpg


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Incxgnito

I'll be good - Jaymes Young


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

The one and only.....

oh and P!nk.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Overcast said:


> WTF I totally didn't expect you to like Korn :O. They're pretty dope.
> 
> I've liked these two videos since I was a kid. The nostalgia is strong.


Why didn't you expect, because your imagery of me is like this? HMMM >: O










Look what else I listen to sometimes :haha






I love those two KoRn songs as well, and I like the videos too they give me so much nostalgia, I wish they did more of it with the animation though. I also like 'Trash' (because I'm trash :lol) and 'Let's get this part started' :laugh:


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Whistler woohoo


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Linux Guy

These really take me back!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## shyflgirl

Once I Was by Tim Buckley. That song always gets to me.


----------



## Marko3




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01

Tunes for bike


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Cascades




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## abhinandan

U2 One love


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Goodlntentions

*Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## shy pt




----------



## funnynihilist

Chris Smither - Don't It Drag On


----------



## shy pt




----------



## f1ora




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## mrpeanuthead

Yeah music is a tricky thing. Some of the music that people are posting in this thread is stuff I'd never imagine listening to. But just looking at what I like you'll probably feel the same. 
Dangerkids - Inside Out (on Youtube, search it). I can't post URL's until I get to 15 posts .


----------



## Slacker

Can't sleep... It's 3am... I'm lonely
seemed appropriate.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569

:mushy


----------



## PrincessV

Incxgnito said:


> I'll be good - Jaymes Young


 thats a great song &#128525;


----------



## PrincessV




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Ai

I've been really into this song the past week or so, but the whole narrative-album is pretty good.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Mur




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## AlisaSnow

listening to My love by westlife


----------



## SplendidBob

Mildly obsessed with this atm.


----------



## funnynihilist

Happy Traum - Worried Blues


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004

a fav


----------



## Clockwise7

The haunting sound of my own thoughts


----------



## SFC01

Clockwise7 said:


> The haunting sound of my own thoughts


Britney Spears ?


----------



## 552569




----------



## Nekobasu

Volbeat is awesome


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

so cool live, best end to a gig ever !!


----------



## Nekobasu

Seriously? lmao you really want to break me up? Die *****. break me. see what happens.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004

I'll be quiet now


----------



## Greys0n




----------



## SFC01

pinched this one, sorry but used to love this tune !!


----------



## sirlistensalot

Dopamine - by Franc Moody. It's been on repeat for days


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

New Alice in Chains :boogie


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

fraid so haha cool tune


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SFC01




----------



## funnynihilist

Aphex Twin - Girl Boy Song


----------



## funnynihilist

Elton John - Yell Help


----------



## Daxi004

:banana


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## harrison




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## f1ora




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Replicante




----------



## spotlessmind90




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## funnynihilist

Can - Bring Me Coffee Or Tea


----------



## estse




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## mt moyt

i be drippin
too much water on my face


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## vela




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Library of Emma

Ominous Indeed said:


>


I was so certain you had posted this other song, I'm almost disappointed now


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I was so certain you had posted this other song, I'm almost disappointed now
> 
> So Close


I was so going to but ...















I decided to post it anyway, happy?


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## seff

Regional At Best-Twenty One Pilots

its good


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## 0589471

I loved this film, and I remember this song and now it finally makes sense. Polina's version of the song is definitely my favourite though. It made me love her music.


----------



## harrison




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Meg Myers - Numb*


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Nekobasu

Chester Bennington is not really dead in my own world, the words he spoke, I was sold I tried so hard to be a king, but all I can as be a thing that, a thing that my parents regret, my girlfriends get upset, but just, to be me to be free, will I ever be? the thoughts in my head I am better off dead, someone don't tell me you are here to tread...
yeah.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

One of the few bands I've seen live. Gordon Downie was awesome at what he did!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute

I'm angsty


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## estse




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

local fm radio, its got a bit of house on at the moment, livestream here
http://www.codesouth.fm/


----------



## Alex4You

I'm rocking to a band called Sugar. The lead singer is Bob Mould who was in the other amazing band Husker Du. It's perfect melodic and chaotic rock n roll.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## karenw




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Sour - Bother


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB

Umm...





Hey ya'll asked lol.


----------



## MCHB

Also Steel Panther.


----------



## MCHB

Coincidentally I had to listen to this song for like 2 hours on repeat because my foreman in the shop I worked in a few years ago didn't understand how to use his mp3 player or whatever lol.


----------



## Kinable

Naruto Shippuden - Tragic

I've been listening to this song all day when I heard it in an old episode. Such an amazing song and such an intense scene.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## funnynihilist

Tim Buckley - Happy Time


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MightBeDeadSoon

Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## SFC01




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Protozoan

Lohikaarme said:


>


Outrun seems to be slowly becoming more popular.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Replicante

Pretty insane..


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## bdsmith4242

Listening to the most recent Matt and Kim album. Excellent... and led down a good spotify worm-hole of good music!


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Daxi004

https://www.deezer.com/en/track/456418222


----------



## unemployment simulator

some ambient before bed


----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Paramore - Monster


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## pxrcelain

A Raindance in Traffic by The Wonder Years


----------



## estse




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Amphoteric

this is ****ing great


----------



## Lohikaarme

electronic therapy ❤


----------



## vela




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

This made me cry as I was listening to it last night for some reason? :s


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overcast

Love this OST


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Suchness

When I try to upload I get a black screen where the video is supposed to be and it says error occurred.


----------



## polopo




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Paramore - Now

Marilyn Manson - Man that You Fear

Marilyn Manson - The Minute of Decay


----------



## ashcole

Speratus said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd / Shinedown - Simple Man
> 
> Mama told me when I was young
> Come sit beside me, my only son
> And listen closely to what I say
> And if you do this, it will help you some sunny day
> 
> Take your time,don't live too fast
> Troubles will come and they will pass
> Go find a woman and you'll find love
> And don't forget son, there is someone up above
> 
> And be a simple kind of man
> Be something you love and understand
> Baby, be a simple kind of man
> Won't you do this for me son
> If you can
> 
> Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
> All that you need is in your soul
> And you can do this if you try
> All that I want for you, my son, is to be satisfied
> 
> And be a simple kind of man
> Be something you love and understand
> Baby, be a simple kind of man
> Won't you do this for me son
> If you can
> 
> Boy, don't you worry, you'll find yourself
> Follow you heart and nothing else
> And you can do this if you try
> All I want for you my son
> Is to be satisfied
> 
> And be a simple kind of man
> Be something you love and understand
> Baby, be a simple kind of man
> Won't you do this for me son
> If you can


Omg I love this song!


----------



## ashcole

Scarlet Letter, by ADESTRIA
It's metalcore.. definitely not everyone's cup of tea.. but its mine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## vela




----------



## vela




----------



## Suchness

I love how cinematic it feels, how it tells the story.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Savvy

Shatter Me by Lindsey Stirling featuring Lzzy Hale


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Wren611




----------



## vela




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## KotaBear96

Good Australian band <3 <3 <3


----------



## Red2N

&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Wren611

Listening to this a lot lately.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Replicante

Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Greys0n

Bring me the horizon - and the snakes start to sing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fefe Dobson - Ghost


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I'll see you and raise you one:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I'll see you and raise you one:


That's a pretty tune


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Awful modern country music in line at the supermarket bah


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Meg Myers - Heart Heart Head


----------



## Replicante




----------



## vela




----------



## funnynihilist

REM - Star 69


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daigo




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## unemployment simulator

something to try to wind down with


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicKitten

this gem


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Daxi004

5.29 make my heart break


----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno - Music For Films(whole album)


----------



## vela




----------



## vela




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

This song really calms me down.


----------



## Daxi004

virtual self - ghost voices :banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daigo




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Zatch

I... don't want ya body~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

best **** of all time???


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Would you like to be taken on a journey? Would you like to experience a sense of wonderment through an arrangement?

If so, listen to the below piece. My advice? Listen to it in complete darkness. Shut off your phone and monitors. Close your eyes and be whisked away to another place. 8 minutes of bliss.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Would you like to be taken on a journey? Would you like to experience a sense of wonderment through an arrangement?
> 
> If so, listen to the below piece. My advice? Listen to it in complete darkness. Shut off your phone and monitors. Close your eyes and be whisked away to another place. 8 minutes of bliss.


great pick! it's my favourite out of the series ,he based the series on the interpretations of the planets and their energies and what they represent. I personally relate a lot to neptune. I also think mars is a fantastic rendition of that kind of energy and is summed up really well. I really like isao tomita's electronic version of neptune.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

unemployment simulator said:


> great pick! it's my favourite out of the series ,he based the series on the interpretations of the planets and their energies and what they represent. I personally relate a lot to neptune. I also think mars is a fantastic rendition of that kind of energy and is summed up really well. I really like isao tomita's electronic version of neptune.


I didn't know someone else would be familiar with Gustav Holst. Wow! Neptune is my favorite as well. Something about it sparks a keen sense of admiration for the unknown all whilst making me feel cold and isolated. I know. Weird description.

The whole suite is amazing though.

Will check out that version you posted.


----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

User608 said:


> I like


His last album - big fish theory - is really good.


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amphoteric said:


>


I love that song!!

upload pictures


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phantogram - Don't Move

Beck - E-Pro


----------



## TwoMan

*Broken*

This should be everyones theme song here.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric

good morning!


----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - untitled


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## funnynihilist

Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phantogram - You Are the Ocean


----------



## Fun Spirit

Petey Pablo "Vibrate" feat. Rasheeda {Dirty}


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Boards of Canada - Telephasic Workshop


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

Great vid ha


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Walk At Night


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## funnynihilist

The Clash - Rudie Can't Fail


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Mould - Thumbtack


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 552569

Yesss


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phantogram - Nothing But Trouble


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vela




----------



## funnynihilist

The Clash - Four Horsemen


----------



## ocelot81

Mostly easily listening stuff that helps me fall asleep lol, zen/rainfall etc. I've also been listening to a lot of Corrs, Loreena McKennitt, Anuna, and that type of music. 

During the day while I'm working and driving, mostly hair nation and 80s on 8 on SiriusXM  Something happened to my Liquid Metal station!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## funnynihilist

Genesis - Turn It On Again


----------



## 0589471




----------



## funnynihilist

Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London


----------



## 0589471




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Shake Me Down


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

This! I am digging this band a lot!


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Replicante




----------



## TriumphantMC




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

^ noice 






hmm fascinating instrument setup.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## meeoow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Petty - Runnin' Down a Dream


----------



## PrincessV

Dedicated to everyone on sas.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Rebootplease




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive

nitecentu said:


>


I don't know if you saw it but Darktek is doing some "working in the studion streams" on youtube, i know he's working with FL studio and you're using Reason 10 but it can always be a good way to learn some new things. Voice is in french obviously ,you can enable the automatic translation, it's not that acurate but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Daxi004

@Overdrive

Thank you  but no english translation could I found...  damn it

Good music though ^^


----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hoodie

This new Wonder Years tune is really good.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Deaf Mute

Hole in my heart, I'm dead now.. :serious:


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Marko3




----------



## MCHB

I hate welding but this song is glorious!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nirvana - Dumb


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daigo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Back Against the Wall


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mn123456789




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach House - Dive


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

sfahari said:


> Beach House - walk in the park ^


Beach House is such dreamy pop. I love it. 

Cults - Nothing is Written


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Red2N




----------



## Daxi004

Chinah - Away From Me


----------



## birddookie




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nirvana - Aneurysm*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hunthunt 1234567890

mine right now is family and friends by Russ


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - The Hall of Souls


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## funnynihilist

Rolling Stones - Citadel


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Glendap

Right now I'm listening to 'if I get lost', by Nick Nash. It's an Indie folk song.


----------



## Daxi004

^^


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am dedicating this song to my retainer which I had 5 minutes ago but now can't find again .. Sigh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Zatch




----------



## SFC01

Tunes for this eve


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Confederate - Semi Thought


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## SFC01

then I'm ready


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## funnynihilist

Aerosmith - Mother Popcorn


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Suchness

Which way do I go? Keep moving forward


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MadnessVertigo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Whirr - Flashback


----------



## Spindrift

I've been on a Kings of Leon kick lately. I'd forgotten how good this album was in particular.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Rocking my world atm.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Confederate - The Rat


----------



## Zatch

nitecentu said:


>


Ooo, I remember that one! Used to listen to them in high school. <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Synaps3

Well, I'm not listening to these now, but I really enjoy them. When I listen to music, I just like to listen and think about things and not do anything else.

Helios - Every passing hour
Awake - A moment in September
Galimatias - Noelles Eloquence
Galimatias - Major Crimes
Keeno (ALL)
Susie Suh and Robot Koch
Odesza (ALL)

These are the most beautiful and chill songs out there. I used to be obsessed with looking for underground music. These guys are fantastic. If you like "normal" people music you might not appreciate it.


----------



## WinterDreamer98

Well the name of the song is 'Downfall.' It is from the soundtrack of a fantastic show called 'The Crown.' Specifically, it is from the season 2 soundtrack.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SSJ

Cage - For Your Box (Mixtape from '99.)


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Hate It Or Love It




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Angus & Julia Stone - Nothing Else*


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Cosmogony


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Always Forever


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fiona Apple - Every Single Night


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I felt like playing Castlevania after listening to this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Daxi004

Man Don't Care - Jme ft Giggs


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Glue




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kivi




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Replicante




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Suchness

That Death Stranding trailer is amazing


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Suchness

Zatch said:


>


I'm a big Kid Cudi fan and I've never heard that before. I had one of his mixtapes a few years ago with a bunch of songs I can't find anywhere.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno - Thursday Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 3stacks

I think they wrote this about me lol


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wanderlust26

Madam X - High in High School


I don't relate to the lyrics, but damn that riff sounds so good and the chorus is catchy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I can understand only bits and pieces of the song as I don't speak fluent Japanese but this group sampled a great song in and of itself and made it their own.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Foo Fighters - All My Life*


----------



## Yu89




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## estse




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Aerosmith - Bright Light Fright


----------



## funnynihilist

Steve Forbert - It Takes A Whole Lotta Help


----------



## Zatch

Been thinking.


----------



## hayes




----------



## trulietrice

Chicago - You're The Inspiration


----------



## unsocial lego

Love it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

StarCraft II soundtrack (from all three games plus the remastered one)


----------



## Overdrive

Tellement grotesque.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

Overdrive said:


> Tellement grotesque.


True. Pretty good.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## CaptainQuirk1

Jungle - Happy Man


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Skygrinder

Something seems to be wrong with youtube tags. Just creates a link that prompts a .swf file download.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch

Count it up.


----------



## Vip3r

Counting Crows - Round Here


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I used to love this song so much. Major nostalgia now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Whirr - Around


----------



## Shy Ostrich

Ride - Lana Del Ray


----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - The Art Of The Fugue(Gould)


----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## funnynihilist

Graham Nash - I Used To Be A King


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

Lorn - Ice


----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## funnynihilist

Rush - Lessons (what about the voice of Geddy Lee, how did it get so high? I wonder if he speaks like an ordinary guy?)


----------



## funnynihilist

Schoenberg - Violin Concerto


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## estse




----------



## hayes




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Vip3r

New Radicals - You Get What You Give


----------



## hateliving

sleeping sickness
city and color


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Deaf Mute

I keep coming back to this song because it makes me feel like everything should just disappear and be wiped out of existence..

Sighhh, I really don't want to have be here, I don't want a conscience I, don't want a body I don't want to be anything I just want to be nothing. I can't not have all this hatred and resentment, it was a crime to bring me into this world...


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Glue




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## ourwater




----------



## NotFullyHere

Just came across this one. I think it's the perfect love song for the paranoid ones. lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## naes

Limbo- Daddy Yankee


----------



## pixietrancelove

Post malone- i fall apart

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## naes

pixietrancelove said:


> Post malone- i fall apart
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 i posted that song once too haha. Idk if it was in this thread tho. Its a dope song anyways. Good music taste &#128521;


----------



## pixietrancelove

naes said:


> i posted that song once too haha. Idk if it was in this thread tho. Its a dope song anyways. Good music taste &#128521;


Yeah he's a great musician anyway, i like most of his work

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## scintilla

A colleague of mine has been telling me to listen to the album "Songs of Townes Van Zandt Vol 1" for weeks now because he is convinced I'd like it, but I've been putting it off. When I get home from work I generally don't feel like doing anything aside from vegging out and then going sleep. Plus this colleague is a huge music fan and is constantly suggesting music/giving me lists to listen to, which is really cool and nice but eventually it just starts to feel like homework :b I finally got around to listening to it tonight though and it is good. This one is nice.


----------



## naes

Ammara Brown- Akiliz


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MCHB




----------



## hateliving




----------



## funnynihilist

Van Morrison - Astral Weeks


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Red October




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Zatch




----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## estse




----------



## 1solated

Bloody kisses by Type O Negative


----------



## funnynihilist

Ramones - I don't wanna go down to the basement


----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - Leave Me Alone


----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - She's My Best Friend


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Take your clothes off when you dance


----------



## funnynihilist

Janis Joplin - Half Moon


----------



## funnynihilist

Rolling Stones - Sweet Virginia


----------



## 1solated

funnynihilist said:


> Ramones - I don't wanna go down to the basement


Ha I was listening to that a few weeks ago


----------



## funnynihilist

1solated said:


> Ha I was listening to that a few weeks ago


Been in a Ramones mood lately hehe


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha

?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Zatch




----------



## shyguy from space

coast to coast am , purely as entertainment .

always good for a smile .


----------



## 0589471

мария чайковская / Mariya Chaykovskaya. I'm in love with her voice.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LunaS.

Bebe Rex have - Shining Star


----------



## LunaS.

Bebel Rexha - Shining Star


----------



## mindfulmarc

I love the "Brain Food" playlist on Spotify. Chill songs with good beats, perfect to work to.


----------



## scintilla

And this is the room one afternoon I knew I could love you


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Deaf Mute

I love cafe music...


----------



## Suchness

Kid Cudi. What else.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Zatch




----------



## herk




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## scooby




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

um, yeah, don't judge me. heh


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## depressedboy

the cure - chain of flowers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - Untitled


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - The Rover


----------



## Mlt18

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlt18

Three Days Grace - Just Like You


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sloqx

The Cure - Other Voices


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## BeautyandRage

I don't think I've ever uploaded a video so hope this works.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scooby

I will never not love this song.






Btw how do we embed YouTube videos now? Way I'd do it doesn't work.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## 0589471




----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## Zatch

Kind of want to cry thinking about singing this for mother someday.


----------



## 0589471




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Meg Myers - Tourniquet


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r

scooby said:


> Btw how do we embed YouTube videos now? Way I'd do it doesn't work.


Post the whole video link without using the youtube button is what I heard. It seems to work for some videos and not others though. :stu


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## herk




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Gram Parsons - Hearts On Fire


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

You will always be nothing but magic to me


----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Solomoon

_So wake me and tell me what you see 
Let me walk with you in the streets 
The streets with no name cause I feel far away 
And as I wake I only fail to remember_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Lohikaarme

Just wanted to share a few recent discoveries that blew me away: :boogie


----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## h00dz




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch

Probably one of my favorite chill songs so far this year.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

Kimi no na wa ost


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Solomoon

Dedicating this to my one and only, Cracker Barrel's Fried Chicken Livers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ShadowOne

im back..with this up-beat jimmy-jam


----------



## Zatch




----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## f1ora




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Zatch




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Red2N




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports

I really hated this song but it finally grew on me lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## 0589471




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Imagine Dragons - Natural

New song by them is really good. I like.


----------



## Kevin001

Here I am suppose to be listening to worship music and getting ready for church but I'm over hear listening to this.


----------



## KotaBear96

Selena Gomez - Back To You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## TimH916

Drone Zone internet radio on Soma FM it's good calm ambient drone music for my anxiety


----------



## unemployment simulator

TimH916 said:


> Drone Zone internet radio on Soma FM it's good calm ambient drone music for my anxiety


this may be of interest

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/the-drone-zone-1766226/

I named it in reference to the radio station


----------



## funnynihilist

Rickie Lee Jones - Coolsville


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Roxy Music - Whirlwind


----------



## funnynihilist

Television - Guiding Light


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Soft Shock


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kac28891

Queen - Radio Gaga

Don't know how to post videos yet. Sorry.


----------



## ShadowOne

holy ****. Didnt know this was physically possible lol. thanks youtube recommendation


----------



## Sloqx

You know me, listening to my all time favorite


----------



## Zatch




----------



## Suchness

Aaliyah - I'm So Into You. I love 90's rnb.


----------



## NotFullyHere




----------



## Scaptain

Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## KotaBear96

All Me (feat. 2 Chainz & Big Sean) - Drake


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

:heart


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Airborne Toxic Event - Numb


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## scooby




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bush - Greedy Fly


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Zatch




----------



## scooby

Got reminded of Pumpkins. Love this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sabbath9

scooby said:


> Got reminded of Pumpkins. Love this.


We witnessed the Pumpkins last night here in Miami. Great show! 31 songs, 3 hours of total bliss. $20 all in tickets too.


----------



## 969033




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Radiohead - Supercollider


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## dc9

Built to Fade - Where Are You Now?


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Ghost


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 8888

Drake - God's Plan (Thoreau Trap Remix) [Cover]


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## scooby

Highschool memories.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## 8888




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Whole New Way


----------



## Lohikaarme

Why isn't this longer??


----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bush - Cold Contagious


----------



## Daxi004

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Depo




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Radiohead - Talk Show Host

Haven't heard this Radiography song in ages. Forgot all about this one.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## 0589471

gave me chills when I first heard it.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## andretti

denzel curry -clout cobain. heard it yesterday and i cant stop playing it. Im not really fond of new age hiphop but curry is alright.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Press Enter to Exit


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## stratsp

Sound of Silence 
Both the original by simon and garfunkel and the Disturbed version


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

*DVS NME 
** Post Punk Affiliated - Volume 57*

*



*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante

The 666th


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Glue




----------



## girlyone1

Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## harrison




----------



## Suchness

Just got into Joey Bad***** recently. Love younger people with this kind of energy.


----------



## 0589471




----------



## 969033




----------



## Suchness




----------



## 969033




----------



## karenw

Valerie - Mark Ronson ft Amy Winehouse


----------



## 969033




----------



## Lohikaarme

1.25 speed


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Big Dreams in a Small Town by Restless Heart


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Rock n Girlfriend <3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Green Day - When I Come Around


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Overcast




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## KotaBear96

A$AP Rocky, Rod Steward and Miguel - Everyday


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## MCHB

Vip3r said:


>


I bought that album when it came out! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Beatles - The Fool on the Hill


----------



## ms.orca

on your way down by the jugle giants


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## estse




----------



## Red2N




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## 969033




----------



## 969033




----------



## hateliving

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Q0fcAT36shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Q0fcAT36s


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

This song is too high IQ for me, but I still appreciate it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports

I know the lyrics are crazy but it sounds so good on my speakers.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## scooby

You're so vain 
I bet you think this song is about you 
Don't you?


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

"no man is an island but i'm a castaway". awesome


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## naes

Foo fighters!


----------



## Sloqx

Supertramp - Goodbye Stranger


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## scooby




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## BeautyandRage

when I'm gone
When I'm gone
You're gonna miss me when I'm gone


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme

*zones out*


----------



## 0589471




----------



## 969033




----------



## 969033




----------



## 969033




----------



## Saeta

Scriabin - Vers la flamme (played by Horowitz)


----------



## scooby




----------



## Overdrive

New Aphex Twin ! <3


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## wewlad

The entire "Death Grips" discography atm. You can't even think if you listen to it long enough, it's great.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## ShadowOne

i need to try to learn violin


----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## scooby

BeautyandRage said:


>


Love it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeautyandRage

.


----------



## Zatch

Almost forgot about this gem.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bush - Machinehead


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## BeautyandRage

2


----------



## BeautyandRage

1


----------



## andy1984




----------



## scooby




----------



## MoosMas




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Glue




----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## BeautyandRage

lol I love this one. everybody listen to it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Replicante




----------



## BeautyandRage

_I'll keep you in mind from time to time, like the rain in the summer_
Good song I just found, usually I only listen to one or two singers, but I've been branching out lately.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## scooby




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed

So many years later I still love this song ...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## OneStarOneWish




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## lenard

Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lush - Desire Lines

Lush - Never Never

Lush - Sweetness and Light


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison

One of the best Sting songs ever.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Frames - Don't Stay Here


----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno/Robert Fripp - The Heavenly Music Corporation


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Steely Dan - Gaucho


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Chevy396

A dog barking and someone shooting their gun at the nearby gun range.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## tehuti88

Nature Sounds Radio on Google Play Music. Something I listen to when I don't want to be distracted much but I don't want the silence, either.

If there was a looping track of just crickets and wind rustling in leaves (wouldn't mind a few birds) (but zero music), I'd love listening to that.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## grapesodagirl

Apparently i'm not allowed to link videos until my post count is 15 or greater:fall
So,
Sandra's Rose by my boy Drake
:grin2:


----------



## Replicante




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach House - Levitation


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## OneStarOneWish




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Strokes - Under Cover of Darkness


----------



## grapesodagirl

@Vip3r
playa's only looooove you when they playinnnnn:boogie:group:yay:banana


----------



## Vip3r

grapesodagirl said:


> @Vip3r
> playa's only looooove you when they playinnnnn:boogie:group:yay:banana


:high5 :evil


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Red2N




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

This is actually a really good song despite the sensitive subject matter. Really relatable though.


----------



## f1ora




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Suchness




----------



## EBecca




----------



## scooby




----------



## PandaBearx

1.25


----------



## twitchy666

*Aphex Twin - T69 Collapse*

Aphex Twin - T69 Collapse


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> *Steely Dan - Gaucho*


Now there's a man with taste - I love that album. 

I also used to love James Taylor - a long time ago. For some reason a few of his songs are stuck in my head this morning.


----------



## funnynihilist

harrison said:


> Now there's a man with taste - I love that album.


I have been listening to that album for over 30 years and it never grows old. I also consider it to be the last great SD album.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> I have been listening to that album for over 30 years and it never grows old. I also consider it to be the last great SD album.


Me too mate - was always a big favourite of mine as well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Machine


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute

_ Imagine all the girls ahah ah ah ahahahah, and the boys ahah ah ah ahahahah_


----------



## Deaf Mute

Nostalgia


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Zatch




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## grapesodagirl

finally, I have reached the minimum requirement level of 15 posts so I can post a youtube link:boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r

grapesodagirl said:


> finally, I have reached the minimum requirement level of 15 posts so I can post a youtube link:boogie


Congrats! :high5 :yay


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

grapesodagirl said:


> finally, I have reached the minimum requirement level of 15 posts so I can post a youtube link:boogie


I love grape soda! Welcome.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - First Breath After Coma


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist

Schumann - Fantasy in C major(Richter)


----------



## harrison




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## naes

I'm above average.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Strokes - Taken for a Fool


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## andretti

naes said:


> I'm above average.


Cool song ,never heard it .






Been hooked on this song for the past week.


----------



## Deaf Mute

OMFRICKEN DFHLKFDG I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS SONG

Gonna cry from nostalgia, I can't believe life :crying:


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Suchness

My 16 year old brother got me into Bobby Caldwell and I can't stop listening to him


----------



## funnynihilist

Led Zeppelin - Houses Of The Holy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## naes




----------



## andretti

Kooley high- never coming down
Can't stop playing this song.


----------



## ShadowOne

definitely a fan of the lofi trend. just chill vibes that help make life a little less stressful, especially mid-work. Helps put things in perspective that things shouldnt be taken as seriously as i tend to take them


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Snakes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## funnynihilist

Neil Young - Oh Lonesome Me


----------



## 3stacks

Kali uchis


----------



## funnynihilist

Joy Division - Candidate


----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## naes

Back to my roots biches.
Warning: Do not click if you can't handle extreme headbanging, most people can't.


----------



## andretti

Found this song today and been playing it alot.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## discopotato




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

Okay, that's it for now. My wife hates when I listen to the music I like and dislikes when I put in my ear buds :lol She is more of an 80s fan. Time to take the dogs out, then hit the sack.


----------



## Zatch




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scooby




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## stratsp




----------



## Lohikaarme

*is transported to the 11th century*


----------



## hateliving




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Lohikaarme

❤


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 8888




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## momentsunset

It's sooo good. Seriously. Put me in such an amazing mood this morning


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy

:heart This is my second favorite song in life :heart


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## shy pt




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## harrison




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Korn - Twisted Transistor 

ELO - Do Ya


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grimes - Butterfly


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Grimes - Butterfly


I love Grimes!!! She has some weird stuff but I still like it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Beck - Oh Maria


----------



## estse




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love Grimes!!! She has some weird stuff but I still like it.


Weird music is amazing. :high5

The first song I listened to by her was Genesis in 2013. Then I heard Oblivion and Venus Fly in 2016. Venus Fly is one of my favorites. I haven't heard many by her yet but I'm going to listen to more of her stuff.

Not that I think they're musically related but have you listened to Bjork? I love her experimental sound and her singing is brilliant. She's one of my favorite artists.


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Weird music is amazing. :high5
> 
> The first song I listened to by her was Genesis in 2013. Then I heard Oblivion and Venus Fly in 2016. Venus Fly is one of my favorites. I haven't heard many by her yet but I'm going to listen to more of her stuff.
> 
> Not that I think they're musically related but have you listened to Bjork? I love her experimental sound and her singing is brilliant. She's one of my favorite artists.


Same! Genesis got me hooked. I ended up downloading a bunch of her music after. The most recent album I got from her has butterfly on it. I love almost all the songs on it. Flesh Without Blood is a favourite.

Haha yes. I like her music too. I think I first heard "Human Behaviour" from her.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Suchness




----------



## SmallPawsBigHeart

The moment I said it, by Imogen Heap


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same! Genesis got me hooked. I ended up downloading a bunch of her music after. The most recent album I got from her has butterfly on it. I love almost all the songs on it. Flesh Without Blood is a favourite.
> 
> Haha yes. I like her music too. I think I first heard "Human Behaviour" from her.


I love Genesis. I heard Flesh Without Blood, Artangels, and Belly of the Beat. Flesh Without Blood is a good one. From what I heard so far, I think I'll like most if not all of her songs. I listen to songs by artists in the most random orders sometimes.

Human Behavior is so good. I just started listening to her last year.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Muse - Bliss


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## The Linux Guy

The Air Conditioner.


----------



## Red2N

Idk why this always makes me laugh.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## harrison




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lush - Light from a Dead Star


----------



## celesticaglass

Florence + the Machine and K.flay


----------



## Korcari

_What's Wrong_ - Pvris
I'd link, but I am evidently not strong enough :lol


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne

album was a little disappointing, but i still like a good amount of it more than other people. People put maynard on this level that's probably impossible to match. But I like the notes he picks to compliment the music


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Avalyn

Just For a Moment - Griffin ft. Iselin


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - If You Really Love Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Zatch




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

Rush - Chemistry


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Girls Names - The New Life


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coldplay - Violet Hill


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme

so relaxing...


----------



## mrachael

"Certain Things" by James Arthur


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - Let Me Back In


----------



## Bloodypooh

Henry the Lee - Social Phobia
Blonde Redhead - Falling Man


----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

OK Go - Obsession


----------



## ShadowOne

a little too similar to electric feel by MGMT..but still a fun song


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coldplay - Every Teardrop is a Waterfall


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Play the Goddamned Part


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## tehuti88

Adiemus Radio on Google Play Music. Gregorian's "Vienna" is on and it sounds weirdly familiar. :|


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yyyya




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## hateliving




----------



## cak

Secret Garden - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Nekobasu

listening to WH40k unit quotes, yeah it is a great day to purge heretics.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Karsten

In a Hip Hop mood atm.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - The Moon is Down


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Avril Lavigne - Losing Grip


----------



## Replicante




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## estse




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Overdrive

Another Replicant said:


>


:yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## andy1984

damn people here really love that evolution of dance video a lot. idk what all the fuss is about?


----------



## 0589471

andy1984 said:


> damn people here really love that evolution of dance video a lot. idk what all the fuss is about?


If it makes you feel any better I don't even know what that is 
Edit - nvm. You'd think I was part of another forum with the crap I don't notice here. Maybe it's because I mostly use Tapatalk. hmm.


----------



## ShadowOne

damn, the emotion


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

andy1984 said:


> damn people here really love that evolution of dance video a lot. idk what all the fuss is about?


There was a problem with youtube embed, it started to post this video instead of the correct song don't know why... Miracles of SAS i guess :lol .


----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon

I hope it doesn't post that ****er dancing.


----------



## rockyraccoon

^^What a ****ing surprise


----------



## Ekardy

:heart This song. :heart


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Glue

Frigs - Diana


----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## EBecca




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - If


----------



## funnynihilist

U2 - Unknown Caller


----------



## MCHB

Hollywood Undead - Riot


Not gonna post the link because there's something screwy going on with the youtube links and this forum...the codes keep getting changed to link to "The Evolution of Dance" for whatever reason lol...


----------



## funnynihilist

Rachmaninov - Prelude No 4


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My Bloody Valentine - Soon


----------



## ShadowOne

i want to see this kind of music live..but i dont know if that's possible/anyone does around here

unless I go to some eastern european family's party


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tycho - Receiver


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Nick Attwell

LBC News Talk Radio (Leading Britain's Conversation)


----------



## Nick Attwell

+44 3456 060973 to call the studio

Google LBC to live stream


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Zatch




----------



## CharmedOne

MCHB said:


> Hollywood Undead - Riot
> 
> Not gonna post the link because there's something screwy going on with the youtube links and this forum...the codes keep getting changed to link to "The Evolution of Dance" for whatever reason lol...


Yes! What the heck kind of sorcery is going on here today?! It's not everyone's videos though, either. Just certain ones. I thought The Evolution of Dance was some inside SAS joke of the day, at first. Are you in chrome right now? This is happening to me on an android in chrome. If I go to Samsung explorer, everyone's videos are appearing as they're intended. ???


----------



## CharmedOne

andy1984 said:


> damn people here really love that evolution of dance video a lot. idk what all the fuss is about?





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> If it makes you feel any better I don't even know what that is
> Edit - nvm. You'd think I was part of another forum with the crap I don't notice here. Maybe it's because I mostly use Tapatalk. hmm.





Overdrive said:


> There was a problem with youtube embed, it started to post this video instead of the correct song don't know why... Miracles of SAS i guess :lol .





rockyraccoon said:


> I hope it doesn't post that ****er dancing.


 I'm seeing the Evolution of Dance over and over, but not on everyone's posts and only in google chrome, not in explorer. So is it a chrome issue? An android issue? A Samsung issue? Is anyone looking into this? It was funny at first, but now...


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> I'm seeing the Evolution of Dance over and over, but not on everyone's posts and only in google chrome, not in explorer. So is it a chrome issue? An android issue? A Samsung issue? Is anyone looking into this? It was funny at first, but now...


Yeah I saw site techs looking at embed issues. No idea about glitch must be certain browsers. I don't see it on my phone but it shows on chrome. Other bugs happening with chrome and threads not posting. Glitchy town.


----------



## CharmedOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I saw site techs looking at embed issues. No idea about glitch must be certain browsers. I don't see it on my phone but it shows on chrome. Other bugs happening with chrome and threads not posting. Glitchy town.


I'm glad they're looking into it. I haven't been on here for awhile and at first I figured it was a "thing" and I just wasn't in on it. It's like we've been Rick Rolled. :evil


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Kennysoul

Bring me the horizon - sleepwalking


----------



## Toad Licker

CharmedOne said:


> I'm seeing the Evolution of Dance over and over, but not on everyone's posts and only in google chrome, not in explorer. So is it a chrome issue? An android issue? A Samsung issue? Is anyone looking into this? It was funny at first, but now...


From what I can gather the techs fixed a problem some iphone users were having with their YouTube posts. Afterwards most every post on SAS turned into Evolution of Dance. In every single thread on SAS that contains a YouTube video, from the start of the thread to the end. Sadly they just left it like that and went off to explore ways to fix things. Personally they should have put it back the way they found it instead of leaving the rest of us messed up as well. I will leave it at that so as not to start a conversation on it here in this music thread. :b


----------



## MCHB

CharmedOne said:


> Yes! What the heck kind of sorcery is going on here today?! It's not everyone's videos though, either. Just certain ones. I thought The Evolution of Dance was some inside SAS joke of the day, at first. Are you in chrome right now? This is happening to me on an android in chrome. If I go to Samsung explorer, everyone's videos are appearing as they're intended. ???


Firefox (on both my computer and S3). That's what I noticed to it's like some were fine and other's weren't. I thought it might be something on my end until I posted a video elsewhere without issues lol.


----------



## Atargatis Oorial




----------



## kikoni

Familiar by Agnes Obel &#128516;


----------



## CharmedOne

Toad Licker said:


> ...I will leave it at that so as not to start a conversation on it here in this music thread. :b


Yeah, I'm bad about derailing things. Thanks for the gentle reminder to keep it on track. :b

On that note... Since some people will only see the dancing guy... This is "Unbelievable" by EMF


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## funnynihilist

Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn (Fischer-Dieskau - Sawallisch)


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## uhhhh

listening to you bet i stare by bane's world! he's awesome


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kennysoul

Paramore


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

Wolfsuka's "Poison to the Artist" album.


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Deaf Mute

The whole thing + I love the movie D:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nirvana - Something in the Way


----------



## 3stacks

Came out not long ago but I already love it


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## birddookie




----------



## 0589471

Flightless Bird, American Mouth - Iron & Wine


----------



## Callum96

wooow Ty Segall and (sort of) Death Grips, we're on a roll here


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

:boogie


----------



## roxslide

man I vibe with yaeji music so much, awkward korean american girl who's music is just about chillin


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

0 :help


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## huzah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Atargatis Oorial

0 :love


----------



## funnynihilist

Cecil Taylor - With(Exit)


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Atargatis Oorial

:high5


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tehuti88

Daughtry radio on Google Play Music. Plays stuff like Nickelback, David Cook, Lifehouse, Shinedown, Matchbox 20, etc.

Currently playing this...














(I have no idea what YouTube links work around here anymore. :stu )

(EDIT, looks like the third one works even though it looks the same as the second ("Video unavailable"). Hm.)


----------



## scooby




----------



## huzah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Atargatis Oorial




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## MCHB

Through Fire - Lights





It's a sick cover song! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB

It's working again and they simplified posting videos! ^_^


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## scooby

Been listening to and digging a lot of Florence lately.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Atargatis Oorial

:clap


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

:yes

Who said nothing good ever came out of consumerism? I love this song!


----------



## tehuti88

This always makes me want to headbang. I don't headbang.


----------



## Overdrive

"Time to meet God"


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lunasalvatore




----------



## Atargatis Oorial

opcorn l :heart :help :hs :rub :yay


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Atargatis Oorial

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

One of the best songs ever


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## andy1984




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tehuti88

I love that accent.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## tehuti88

OMG OMG.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Deaf Mute

Lmao, I love this I did the same and just put my cursor on the preview to hear the whole song :haha


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ekardy

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kilgore Trout

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlqZM4covn1G_Dx9N5_GWdoOr-5ArgtwO


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker

New Disturbed


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Timbaland - If We Ever Meet Again


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Overdrive said:


>


This is really good.


----------



## ShadowOne

pretty sure i posted this already...but whatever..im digging it again


----------



## 0589471




----------



## Overdrive

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is really good.


Yeah found this on Stoned Meadow Of Doom yt channel, there's a lot of bombs there.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

New Chris Cornell


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - Tomorrow


----------



## lil_tails

<333


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ShadowOne

love Nils Frahm


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

OK Go - Do What You Want


----------



## tehuti88

Reminds me of my character Kristeva.


----------



## Kennysoul

THE neighborhood - sweater weather


----------



## Kennysoul

Bring me the horizon - sleepwalking


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

My life when I first heard this...


----------



## kesker




----------



## Kennysoul

Highly suspect - my name is human


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Schmetterling




----------



## andy1984

addicted


----------



## tehuti88

"Give a little try, give a little more try..."

(Goodness what a dorky video.)

(And it's like she doesn't know what to do with her eyes. :shock )


----------



## tehuti88

EEEEEEEEEEEEE. :yay

But seriously what's up with Sharon's hair and eyebrows?? :?


----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan Croll - From Nowhere


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Schmetterling

*My favorite mexican singer-songwriter-composer* :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MCHB




----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute

This makes me so depresseddd


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Silence.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Great Expectations

I can't get enough of this song, the beat is amazing.....added it to my R&B playlist.





See pinned comment for English translation.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Muse - Pressure


----------



## MCHB




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Solomoon

It was a different time


----------



## harrison




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

OK Go - Invincible


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## tehuti88




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

being able to sing would be nice


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## brilliantblack

The Carter 5 and it's lit.


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


>


Oh my god this song. About a decade or so ago I listened to it repeatedly over and over one day when I discovered it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

John Stewart - Gold

I've heard this song a lot at work. I didn't like it at first cause of the man's singing but now I like it. Stevie Nicks kills it in a good way.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beck - Colors


----------



## zerf

Rainbow- Stone Cold


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## zerf

QuietLabrador19 said:


>


Beautiful song. Ventura Highway is another great.


----------



## zerf

In The City- Joe Walsh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Posted this next one somewhere before but I always come back to it.


----------



## Deaf Mute

_And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all.. _


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clinic - King Kong


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Bob Ross also sings...


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god this song. About a decade or so ago I listened to it repeatedly over and over one day when I discovered it.


I sometimes listen to The Birthday Massacre Radio on Google Play Music late at night and this song pops up occasionally. I like the violin.

This was the first time I've seen the video. I'm kind of weirded out that the lead singer looks and acts just like that guy from _Zoolander_. :?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I sometimes listen to The Birthday Massacre Radio on Google Play Music late at night and this song pops up occasionally. I like the violin.
> 
> This was the first time I've seen the video. I'm kind of weirded out that the lead singer looks and acts just like that guy from _Zoolander_. :?


Oh yeah I like The Birthday Massacre too. I guess they are the same genre (dark wave.)

The singer's name is Rogue I think, hair often looks a bit like a spider (this is the extent of my knowledge and awareness of him lol.) I used to follow someone's blog who was a big fan of them so ended up listening to a few of their tracks, that one was my favourite. This is one of the others which is alright:


----------



## Tuan Jie




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## scintilla

we can walk if you don't feel like flying


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The White Stripes - Icky Thump


----------



## Alex0643

Kodaline's whole new album, it's great. (the name is politics of living)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Beatnik

Not only it's a 60's song I've never heard before, which I thought was impossible, I heard it on the RADIO one night. And I never listen to radio!






I wish I could get a 10h version...


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

On loop. I have a problem.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Wren611




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## anonymoususer2

Anita Baker - Been So Long :heart


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 0589471




----------



## zerf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## estse




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

big mood


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thom Yorke - Volk

I'm loving his new stuff.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omfg, I was supposed to clean all my tabs and then I click on this one again and get super depressed lmao... I'm not even that old but I want to go back to when there was no pressures and I could enjoy nature and the sky fully without having any worries :crying:.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Wrongwolfe said:


> *big mood*


Omg I saved this


----------



## Konnek82

Winterfylleth - nothing like some good black/doom metal to get me out of this ****ty mood


----------



## scooby




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Skeleton




----------



## Skeleton




----------



## scooby




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Mur




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

:lol :haha

Prank calls are my anti-depressants. Yeah, I am an *******.


----------



## estse




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme

I have no idea wtf I just watched, but I'm kind of digging it.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Replicante




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@A.A


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zerf




----------



## BevShares

NF~ looking for some new music too I like clean hip hop but aint easy to find -.-


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach Fossils - Sleep Apnea


----------



## harrison




----------



## tehuti88

YEA. I managed to load Google Play Music in my tablet browser (bookmarked it last time since otherwise it tries to force me into the app) and found a "recommended new releases" station that I can't seem to locate in the app. It's given me a few weird suggestions (including a couple of explicit rap/hip-hop songs, and a country song--I never listen to such stations, and almost always give a thumbs down if the F word or bigoted language appears), but a bunch of good ones I've never heard of, too.

Anyway it just finished this one (third that's shown up by this group tonight, I thumbs-upped another, too). I may need to look these guys up sometime.


----------



## Deaf Mute

myyy ohh myy... what a girl...


----------



## Zatch

Just happened to come on. Weird memories.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kennysoul

Boston manor - Halo


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB

...I might be wired on coffee lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r

The Court Of The Crimson King ~ King Crimson


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Suchness




----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Green Day - Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## ByStorm

It's long but if you're a fan of Pink Floyd, give this a try.


----------



## zerf




----------



## CharmedOne

ohGr - wAteR 







Toad Licker said:


>


I wish there were ❤ &#128077; and &#129315; buttons on here because I'd use them all the time. You and I are always on the same wavelength. Like we were with The Cranberries Zombie. Happens all the time, but I try to resist the urge to comment (often successfully) I love this Yes song! Now, I'll wanna hear others, like Leave It.



Toad Licker said:


>


 Same with Everlast. One of my all time faves. Especially his White Trash Beautiful cd, ****** Ford Sings the Blues CD, and Eat at ******'s. They were my jams for the longest time.



Zatch said:


> Just happened to come on. Weird memories.


Was just listening to this song the past weekend, because my bestie and I went to see A Star is Born, starring Lady Gaga, for my friend's birthday. I had to put on a few of Gaga's songs afterwards.



Toad Licker said:


>


I was literally listening to both Halestorm and Dorothy just a couple days ago. Do-do-do-do...



Overdrive said:


>


 Love Jethro Tull: Bungle in the Jungle, The Teacher, AquaLung. Last night on The Kids are Alright, one brother stole another brother's stash of money to go to a Jethro Tull concert and I thought well, you don't really hear that to often!


----------



## CharmedOne

Songs from 'The Craft' in honor of the witches return AHS Season 8: Apocalypse

"Bells, Books and Candles" by Graeme Revel 




Dark Secret - Matthew Sweet





The Horror - Spacehog


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

CharmedOne said:


> I wish there were ❤ &#128077; and &#129315; buttons on here because I'd use them all the time. You and I are always on the same wavelength. Like we were with The Cranberries Zombie. Happens all the time, but I try to resist the urge to comment (often successfully) I love this Yes song! Now, I'll wanna hear others, like Leave It.
> 
> Same with Everlast. One of my all time faves. Especially his White Trash Beautiful cd, ****** Ford Sings the Blues CD, and Eat at ******'s. They were my jams for the longest time.
> 
> Was just listening to this song the past weekend, because my bestie and I went to see A Star is Born, starring Lady Gaga, for my friend's birthday. I had to put on a few of Gaga's songs afterwards.
> 
> I was literally listening to both Halestorm and Dorothy just a couple days ago. Do-do-do-do...
> 
> Love Jethro Tull: Bungle in the Jungle, The Teacher, AquaLung. Last night on The Kids are Alright, one brother stole another brother's stash of money to go to a Jethro Tull concert and I thought well, you don't really hear that to often!


You seem to have great taste in music. You should bring yourself around SAS more often. :b


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Poltergeist


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Deftones - Poltergeist


I love that we like the same music. omg ♡ I bet if we both made a playlist chances are we would love pretty much 99% of it haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love that we like the same music. omg ♡ I bet if we both made a playlist chances are we would love pretty much 99% of it haha.


:high5 That is awesome. Haha.


----------



## reaffected

Lohikaarme said:


>


Ha, I sub to proximity. I like the 80's vibe on this one. We listen to similar music : )



geraltofrivia said:


>


Such a beautiful song. I actually heard this remix before that one which I like as well:






Currently listening to


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@jesus alejandro


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach Fossils - Sugar


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Kilgore Trout

reaffected said:


> Such a beautiful song. I actually heard this remix before that one which I like as well:


That remix is nice too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

New The Smashing Pumpkins song. :banana


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rickets

I found this catchy one thanks to a singing fish in far cry 5.


----------



## Replicante

Rickets said:


> I found this catchy one thanks to a singing fish in far cry 5.


Nice!


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Incubus - The Warmth


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## SuperSky

The sound of someone's car alarm going on and off at 10:15pm cool kthx not like anyone's trying to sleep.

And this


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## stratsp




----------



## Nick Attwell

Mersey Alternative Radio

A pirate radio station from Liverpool UK


----------



## Lohikaarme

Don't let your heart die :/


----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dan the man

Going through some stuff now. This sounds very healing


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 0589471




----------



## BevShares

I don’t think this song is that well known but FMFMH - Ivan B
Will You Save Me? - The Birdsongs
Also Outcast - NF
OK, that was more than 1.... hope that’s ok?


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ShadowOne

I dont know what he's saying, but damn, it's sad


----------



## Nick Attwell

WFPA news talk radio online (West Fort Payne Alabama)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Remix:


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Air - Dark Messages


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Road to Recovery




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Karsten

Hitting home right now.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

Man what a great song!


----------



## Deaf Mute

Why do I have to exist? I don't want to.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Notget


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## scintilla




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the most random song idea I've ever come across (cover version of Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey mashed up with Lux Aeterna):


----------



## Zatch




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## zerf




----------



## zerf

next!


----------



## zerf

Happy belated Halloween


----------



## Deaf Mute

I just want to escape


----------



## Cascades

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks

Ayy a video in my city this time


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## AffinityWing

Heard this on a music tv station a few days ago and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omg I love this LOL


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low - Drag


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## scooby

_Dream the crow black dream._


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ambrosia - Holding on to Yesterday

I love this song.


----------



## zerf




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Neighbourhood - The Beach


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ravens




----------



## 0589471

ravens said:


>


Oh man I love Tool! What's your favourite song by them?


----------



## Taaylah




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou

Not usually my type of music but I keep hearing this song at work and it's so amazing.


----------



## ShadowOne

was organizing some of my older musics


----------



## andy1984

i think this was one that someone else posted at some stage and i liked it


----------



## andy1984

the song named after me by the band named after me


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravens

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh man I love Tool! What's your favourite song by them?


I would have to say it's probably Sober.


----------



## 0589471

ravens said:


> I would have to say it's probably Sober.


I love that one too. The older stuff is best, I always really liked H and Forty Six & 2. When do you usually feel like listening to them?


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AffinityWing

This JRock band is really nice, I'm surprised they seem so underrated.


----------



## ravens

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love that one too. The older stuff is best, I always really liked H and Forty Six & 2. When do you usually feel like listening to them?


The only album I have is Undertow. Lately when I feel like listening I'll listen on YouTube. So I listen to Tool, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Megadeth, Rob Zombie, Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pied vert

Story:
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/the-father-who-rowed-over-the-horizon-1.640722

****, I feel love.


----------



## cosmicKitten

In all honesty:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Daughter - Landfill


----------



## Joz




----------



## Joz

Hey Toad Licker haven’t heard that song shine for a long time! Good tune 🙂.. it won’t let me play the other one. I’m in the wrong country haha!


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## andy1984

its gonna be ok


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker

Joz said:


> Hey Toad Licker haven't heard that song shine for a long time! Good tune &#128578;.. it won't let me play the other one. I'm in the wrong country haha!


Oh my, I hate when they block videos in my country. Them buggers, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Doves - Kingdom of Rust


----------



## 0blank0




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## scooby

I want to post a song, but it hasn't been uploaded to youtube by anyone yet.

But here's the link to it on Soundcloud.

_IV League - Lose Me_

https://soundcloud.com/ivleaguemusic/lose-me


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## anonymoususer2

*Incredible Bass Playing*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jain - Alright


----------



## Karsten

Josh Ritter - Dreams.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Earth Intruders


----------



## Kennysoul

Halsey - bad at love


----------



## andy1984




----------



## AnimalSpirit

youtube.com/watch?v=3sYlJsaUAIg

On tv, but good song.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravens




----------



## scooby




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## [email protected]

Narco by Migos


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Vertebrae by Vertebrae


----------



## scooby




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Disturbed - The Night

Love these lyrics to such a good song.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ByStorm

This one that sounds like the soundtrack to Interstellar.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 0589471

Such a lovely voice, glad I found this cover ♡


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low - July


----------



## scooby

Oh, lol. Classic.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Don't Believe the Fife


----------



## 3stacks

Oo bby


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - Inside


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Edwirdd

im not gay but hes so amazingly hot.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy

I'm in a mood.


----------



## Ekardy

BleedingHearts said:


> my favorite song by them, brings me back to my high school days


Guess I'm in a nostalgic mood lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Suchness

Still not sick of this. 2.30 onward is the best.


----------



## anonymoususer2

*Yummy Grace In Bell-Bottoms*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't want to exist


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - It's a Good Life


----------



## birddookie

This songs guitar rift sounds similar to another song, I can't think of the bands name, or what decade it would be from. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten

Wow, I posted this without even noticing @Toad Licker. Lol.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Rickets




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Karsten said:


> Wow, I posted this without even noticing @*Toad Licker* . Lol.


That's funny. :lol


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Karsten




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## BeautyandRage

Baby shark doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## 0589471




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## estse




----------



## CaptainBoz

I've been on a retro kick. This song has been stuck in my head for a couple days.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 0589471

Heard it in a movie awhile back but I just love "White Rabbit" in Arabic, something about it gives me chills in a good way ♡


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## rockyraccoon

@A Toxic Butterfly what an awesome version! Whenever I hear White Rabbit it always makes me think of the movie Platoon.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

scintilla said:


> Damn, I haven't heard new music from Karen O in ages :mushy


i really need to spend a day and just try to listen to music in these threads lol. this one's awesome

kind of figured i'd like that one because of Modest Mouse


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Coolverine


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## harrison




----------



## Karsten




----------



## harrison




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Karsten




----------



## lina1202

I'm listening to an anime podcast


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jain - Makeba


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kennysoul

Zak Abel - All I Ever Do ( Is Say Goodbye )


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne

ive watched this multiple times for the music..and ended up watching the macaron's since they look amazing


----------



## Suchness

Ja Rule made a hard song, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

*\m/ HAVE A DRINK ON ME \m/*


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Bravery - An Honest Mistake


----------



## estse




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Feist - My Moon My Man

It's been forever since I heard this song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## andy1984




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## anonymoususer2

*Hella Dope Kid Cudi Song From 2011*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Saffron

Freak On a Leash


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Neighbourhood - Wiped Out

Song is so addicting. OMG.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Mur




----------



## Deaf Mute

I need that deep love that I'll never find 






2:15 The look you give me


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan Croll - Away from Today


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Marko3




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ashanti - Only You

Well, this is a nice throwback.


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Amphoteric said:


>


Wow! You listen to these guys too?


----------



## Amphoteric

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Wow! You listen to these guys too?


Yup, one of the obligatory Finnish folk metal bands. Much love for their four first albums.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

RIP Mark


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Linkin Park - The Little Things Give You Away


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Suchness




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## funnynihilist

Thanks to @Karsten for mentioning Exile On Main Street. This is my fave song off that album.


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Ekardy

When you said your last goodbye


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tame Impala - Powerlines


----------



## 0589471




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Marko3




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## BeautyandRage

I think this is such a beautiful song. Heard it today for the first time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon

I love this version Peter Gabriel did. This song gives me goose bumps every time I hear it and it is tough to listen to it while watching the following video that was played at the end of Lone Survivor. What an absolutely great song to end a great movie:


----------



## rockyraccoon

@Replicante Very intense tune.


----------



## Replicante

rockyraccoon said:


> @*Replicante* Very intense tune.


Yeah, I love it.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## abiologicalblunder

Pink Floyd - Time


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

@BeautyandRage that's a beautiful song. How did you discover it?
@BleedingHearts great song buddy, love the lyrics and the acoustic guitar


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Feel


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just realized this dude looked like Robert De Niro back then :lol


----------



## BeautyandRage

rockyraccoon said:


> @BeautyandRage that's a beautiful song. How did you discover it?
> 
> @BleedingHearts great song buddy, love the lyrics and the acoustic guitar


I discovered it on The Vampire Diaries, started watching it recently after years of promising I'd never watch it. Lol. I believe the one I linked is a cover of the song though.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Vip3r said:


>


 This is one of my favorite 80s songs! Oddly enough, I haven't been able to find a single (real) live performance of this song. Only lip syncing. That's unfortunate because those are some of the most unique sounding vocals. Perhaps she lost her voice shortly after recording it or something. Really beautiful song.


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Vip3r

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is one of my favorite 80s songs! Oddly enough, I haven't been able to find a single (real) live performance of this song. Only lip syncing. That's unfortunate because those are some of the most unique sounding vocals. Perhaps she lost her voice shortly after recording it or something. Really beautiful song.


One of my favorites too. It is such a beautiful song.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## TryingMara

Kelsea Ballerini- Miss Me More


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rickets




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Deaf Mute

I'm trapped I can't escape


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy

@BleedingHearts
Nice, I haven't heard this in forever. :boogie


----------



## Ekardy

BleedingHearts said:


> me cleaning while it was playing in the background


So....this is you? :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Cook38




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Cook38




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## etomaria

Lots of deep house, and my girl Britney Spears.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Broken Bells - Shelter


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Karsten




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Ekardy

I love this song, but the video...every time, makes me cry. I relate to it so much. I was bullied growing up, even at the one birthday party I had for "friends", they didn't care about me. But when my family brought my "brother", a small Maltese, he became my best friend, I told him all my secrets and all my problems. I was so alone back then and even now I feel alone at times. We had to put him down earlier this year and it broke my heart. 13 years together and I will forever miss him, my little brother. :heart


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Circles


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## 0589471

@PurplePeopleEater
Let me know what you think, she has a sort of Grimes + Bjork feel imo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> Let me know what you think, she has a sort of Grimes + Bjork feel imo.


This is really good. Thanks.  I can hear the Bjork influence and Grimes, too.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Me not knowing what to do in life


----------



## Suchness

Pretty sure used to dance to this at under age clubs back in early 2000.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Deeper


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## estse




----------



## ravens




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## xyz.unknown




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zatch




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Royal Blood - Ten Tonne Skeleton


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Karsten

Still one of my favorite albums.


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## scooby

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


Emma Ruth is so amazing. I love so many of her songs. Arms I Know So Well is one of my favs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## novalax




----------



## Deaf Mute

Remixed depression, trying to escapism but failing dkfjaslfkashlfkasdf


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Devo - Through Being Cool


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## novalax




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## novalax




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## scooby

I remembered this song I used to like years ago. It's edited down though, didn't want to post the full mix.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## ravens




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Franz Ferdinand - Stand on the Horizon


----------



## novalax




----------



## nosystemd

manu chao, me gustas tu


----------



## novalax




----------



## scooby

And also






And I guess just more Mazzy Star.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Capital Cities - Safe and Sound


----------



## novalax

@PurplePeopleEater I was literally listening to that song 3 seconds ago lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

novalax said:


> @PurplePeopleEater I was literally listening to that song 3 seconds ago lol


What a weird coincidence.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Franz Ferdinand - The Dark of the Matinee

Franz Ferdinand - Lazy Boy

Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To


----------



## 972873

Deltron 3030 - Mastermind


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## novalax




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## caveman8




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I'm listening to 'that good shii-' as my younger cousins say. lol


----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon

I was at this concert with my Mom. She introduced me to this song years ago so it was special to hear it with her.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## cak




----------



## zerf




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r

I love the bagpipe in this song.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Reverie101

Miguel & Gold link - Friends 

Tinashe-contest.


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Tokztero

MSI RMA call hold music, sounds like flamenco.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Smallfry said:


>


 Songs like this one sound like the year they were recorded. Good song.


----------



## NobodyWasHere




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mark Ronson - Nothing Breaks Like a Heart


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Air whistling obnoxiously through the closed heat vent above my bed.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cili

El Guincho - Bombay


----------



## Smallfry

WillYouStopDave said:


> Songs like this one sound like the year they were recorded. Good song.


:yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cili

Sublime - Jailhouse 
<3


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Two Door Cinema Club - Sun


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevelle - The Clincher


----------



## harrison




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> This gives me mad Jack Off Jill vibes and I'm living for it.﻿


Jack Off Jill were better, Jessicka's vocals had more versatility with the screaming too. And this was one of the best opening tracks for an album. These guys are slightly more grunge as well (I see what they mean though with the comparison.) I think these songs are better but I guess the above one is growing on me mainly because of the guitar during the chorus.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Cili

Gorillaz - Demon Days


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cili

Bruce Springsteen - Further on (up the road)
((Live in Dublin)) <3


----------



## Cili

Odesza - it's only


----------



## ShadowOne

for a comedy band, this song is kinda ****in deep


----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Staind - Right Here

Staind - Outside


----------



## Cili

Coldplay - Talk


----------



## Deaf Mute

I love this so much...


----------



## Cili




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cili




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Spider on the Moon


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Zatch

You know it.


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cili

Swishahouse - still tippin


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams

Best Melodic Dubstep & Female Vocal Dubstep Mix 2018 ♫ 1 Hour ♫ 100% Emotive Chillstep


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Deaf Mute

Too bad they broke up :/


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## CharmedOne

Water by ohGr


----------



## kesker

rockyraccoon said:


>


love that song....love Tom


----------



## CharmedOne

Dear Theodosia - Hamilton


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Cili




----------



## Cili




----------



## scooby




----------



## Cili

Yummy violin. Really like this song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## scooby

Fun cover of 'Boys' by Charli XCX, from Wolf Alice.

Bit of 'Boys Don't Cry' by The Cure mixed in there as well. I love The Cure. Pleasantly surprised when I first heard it in there.

This song triggers my nostalgia and I don't know why.


----------



## scooby

One of the songs I voted for in Triple J's Hottest 100 for this year.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Two Door Cinema Club - I Can Talk


----------



## Cili




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## intothesea

I'm probably not doing the link right, but oh well. I'm a country hick, what can I say? Chris Stapleton - Tennessee Whiskey, easily the best of the remakes of that song.


----------



## Ekardy

Starting to become a favorite.


----------



## harrison




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fun Spirit

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Memories of Silence

*What Are You Listening To?*

The old thread is getting close to 40,000 posts, so it is time for a new one.

I'm not listening to anything.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## notrlysure

Mars Argo - Be easy

Išsiųsta naudojantis FIG-LX1 Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Into the Depths


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## karenw

Finley Quaye


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NobodyWasHere




----------



## Fun Spirit

Sure Ricky. I'll be your Lover. 
I swear it wasn't until late last year when I discover that Ricky wasn't saying that. 20 years is a long time. I will still sing it the way I hear it. lol
You lied to me Ricky

EDIT: Hey this is a new thread


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Petey Pablo: Vibrate {feat. Rasheeda}

This song is too hardcore to be posted.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Rasheda: My Bubble Gum


This song is too graphic to be posted. I been playing this song back to back today. lol. I might as well move it to my "That's My Jam!" YouTube playlist.


----------



## 0589471

Chelsea Wolfe. Her style is different, a bit dark moreso haunting but I really like it. Gives me the good chills. lol @Persephone The Dread I wanted to share it with you, see if you've heard of her or not.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Chelsea Wolfe. Her style is different, a bit dark moreso haunting but I really like it. Gives me the good chills. lol @Persephone The Dread I wanted to share it with you, see if you've heard of her or not.


I haven't heard that track (I like the combination of like folk rock, ethereal, and almost doom metal guitars in parts) but I have heard/liked a few of her songs. These are pretty good:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_wel9k_j-A

^ the music video for the above is good too.

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pmimqs5_CM

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTTIkQ7dyz0


----------



## 0589471

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't heard that track (I like the combination of like folk rock, ethereal, and almost doom metal guitars in parts) but I have heard/liked a few of her songs. These are pretty good:
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_wel9k_j-A
> 
> ^ the music video for the above is good too.
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pmimqs5_CM
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTTIkQ7dyz0


ohhh yeah feral love is a good one. I think that's the first one I heard by her. I had to look up the video, definitely the kind of imagery her music conveys lol I liked it though. I actually found her through listening to True Widow, she was a suggested artist. I like them too, here's a few of their stuff:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@A Toxic Butterfly

I can't remember how I found her I think maybe through YouTube suggestions, the first song I came across was Feral Love though. Haven't heard of True Widow before but I guess I can see the similarity and why that was suggested. I like that last one a lot, I'll need to listen to that with my headphones when they're charged though because stuff like this usually sounds a lot better compared to my PC speakers.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Argyle Park - Silhouette of Rage

This is some nice industrial rock.


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## cak




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Nekolovestea

Right now, I'm listening to Loreena McKennitt - All souls night. 
I usually listen to musics like : Spirited Away - The name of life, or Radwimps - Nandemonaiya ( Your name )


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## foreverlove

*spacerock*











in 2016 i went to Ozora(Hungary)7 days rave festival
i was in that crowd when Atmos did their stuff..


----------



## BeautyandRage

"Sylvia Plath" aka "Hope Is A Dangerous Thing For A Woman Like Me To Have - But I Have It"
https://picosong.com/wmSgy/
This was so beautiful, I love the tone but I also love the controversy in it and the baddie part. lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive

foreverlove said:


> in 2016 i went to Ozora(Hungary)7 days rave festival
> i was in that crowd when Atmos did their stuff..


Nice man !.


----------



## Musicfan

This one is a must have for Notorious B.I.G. fans.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

Kind of addicted atm. This song in particular is really nice to zone out to or when driving. ♡ didn't realise it was Emma Ruth rundle at first. Love her.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Lyddie

Great song, great band


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Overdrive

Clip is gold.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Suchness

My fav Nirvana song


----------



## Famous

Radio Scotland


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Nick Attwell

FDNY 9-11 tapes; all 21 of them on Internet Archive


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Our Last Night - Toxic

Liquid Stranger - Burn Like Sun

Kids See Ghosts - Reborn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## ShadowOne

Fun Spirit said:


>


haha. that game's music will warp me back in time


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Try


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## AFoundLady

Overdrive said:


>


hey how are you? Wanted to pm you but couldn't


----------



## Overdrive

Alostgirl said:


> hey how are you? Wanted to pm you but couldn't


I'm ok, what about you ?.


----------



## AFoundLady

Overdrive said:


> I'm ok, what about you ?.


I'm good ty


----------



## lucywhite

imagine dragons


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Melaniee

The weekend and Ariana grande


----------



## Melaniee

Wow - Post Malone


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

I didn't know they did a Spider-Man 2 promotional music video for this song. Great movie, great song.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Karsten

https://vimeo.com/11222889


----------



## Glue




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

This song fits Vader as perfectly as you'd think it would.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

NSFW:


----------



## twistix




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Kainanen

Bruno Mars - 24K Magic


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

Brahms - Violin Sonata No 3


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Deaf Mute

funnynihilist said:


> Brahms - Violin Sonata No 3


:O I love Brahms he's my favourite, I was just listening to his 2nd and 4th symphonies.


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## Blue Dino

It's stuck in my head. It's got the depressing but peaceful vibe.


----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## Itari




----------



## karenw

Dario G


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is interesting musically. One of the vocalists reminds me of the lead singer in Metric.

Also Roko's Basilisk reference again.. Lol. (in the lyrics.)

Lol this comment:



> What will it take to get you to germinate?
> 
> We appreciate flowers
> We appreciate flowers
> 
> Elevating while in place, to the sun I turn my face.
> 
> We appreciate flowers
> We appreciate flowers﻿


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## evolutionpsychology

Fazıl Say


----------



## Bigkev1983

Family guy - have you ever put butter on a pop tart, it's soooo freakin good!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

didnt know scars on broadway was making another album. In love with this song (even though i guess its a cover..but whatever)


----------



## Suchness




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten

So damn good acoustically.


----------



## Deaf Mute

You get away from a bad cycle, but something else replaces it, just as bad..


----------



## BeautyandRage




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## karenw

The Killers


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Arctic Monkeys


this message has reached you from within the willow tree


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas

someking of binaural succubus summoning thing... which i have been listening for a week now... still nothing happens...
well nothing happens cuz those thing don't exists....

as for music... i was just listening to Glass Wall


----------



## Fun Spirit

Your song is good Anthony. It really is but you have nothing over my 
Ricky's Will You Be My Lover Livin' La Vida Loca.






Selected hearing. It took me like 20+ years to find out that Ricky wasn't saying "Will You Be My Lover. I found out last year:cry This song will forever be the title I been believing all this time. LOL

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Leo33

"lust for a life" - Iggy Pop


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Two Door Cinema Club - This is the Life


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## tea111red

rammstein


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Red House Painters - Smokey 

damn good song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## scooby




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## In The Shade




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten

So cool.


----------



## estse




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Van Halen - Dance the Night Away

Finger Eleven - One Thing

Depeche Mode - Blue Dress


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Depeche Mode - Blue Dress


Perfect  From that perfect album I can't remember the name.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bobby Bloom - Montego Bay


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Perfect  From that perfect album I can't remember the name.


It's called Violator. It's a really good album and a darn, good song. :yes


----------



## exceptionalfool




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Leona Lewis - Happy


----------



## scooby

Listening to Triple J's Hottest 100 of 2018. Good god I hate so much of the listeners tastes, what they voted for. 1 song I voted for at least has made the list, so far.


Edit: 2nd song just made it. A$AP Rocky - Praise the Lord (ft Skepta).


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Musicfan

Finally bought this one and blasting it right now. Absolute gold.


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## funnynihilist

Jefferson Airplane - D.C.B.A.-25


----------



## funnynihilist

Johnny Hartman - My Ship


----------



## Zatch

Universally Speaking - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's called Violator. It's a really good album and a darn, good song. :yes


Yeah! Classic!


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Repix




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah! Classic!


It is. I first heard it in 2013 I think.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Willie Nelson - Can I sleep in your arms


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

Chris Whitley - Big Sky Country


----------



## funnynihilist

Todd Rundgren - I saw the light


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Fiona Apple - Hot Knife


----------



## funnynihilist

Cowboy Junkies - Cause cheap is how I feel


----------



## funnynihilist

Gorecki - Euntes ibant et flebant


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## twitchy666

*you?*

or someone?

or something else? naaahh

what's a thread, TV presenter or movie? you!

planet Earth = you

all surrounding bodies. sun, star, rocks orbits... ya

no car named You. no fork, spoon or knife named You.

You = = = = = = = = = = human

why address all, 50,000,000 billions of people You? U2


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It is. I first heard it in 2013 I think.


Yeah! Me too, around 2013 or 2014. I got catched instantaneously. :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## V1bzz

D'avjo said:


>


Not my tunes?... you bloody traitor >:grin2:


----------



## D'avjo

V1bzz said:


> Not my tunes?... you bloody traitor >:grin2:


**** sorry mate, damn copy and paste buttons not working - honest ! ha


----------



## V1bzz

D'avjo said:


> **** sorry mate, damn copy and paste buttons not working - honest ! ha


ah yeah that must be it :haha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

This'll get your blood pumping. Infectious, epic and uplifting. An ode to youth. Something I wished could come back forever.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah! Me too, around 2013 or 2014. I got catched instantaneously. :lol


Haha, that's awesome.  I think People are People is the first one I heard by them. It's a good song, too.

The Strokes - Hard to Explain


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Suchness




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Petey Pablo: Freek A Leek {Uncensored}

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

The official music video is too sexy for SAS's rules.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Tetragammon

'Tis that time of year again I suppose. Can't get this out of my head.






...好きなのに


----------



## nancysamuel

Naruto theme song


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, that's awesome.  I think People are People is the first one I heard by them. It's a good song, too.


Cool . I don't have that memory though, I think the first one I heard was Strangelove or Just Can't Get Enough :con. Strangelove is one of my favorites.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## rabidfoxes

@BleedingHearts , I liked that. Reminds me of alt-J.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Cool . I don't have that memory though, I think the first one I heard was Strangelove or Just Can't Get Enough :con. Strangelove is one of my favorites.


Just Can't Get Enough is a good one. Haha. I'll have to listen to Strangelove. I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Fun Spirit

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## Fun Spirit

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Just Can't Get Enough is a good one. Haha. I'll have to listen to Strangelove. I haven't heard that one.


Yeah! You have to listen to Strangelove. It's a classic! :O


----------



## funnynihilist

John Cage - Seventy-Four


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Philip Glass - Symphony No 2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah! You have to listen to Strangelove. It's a classic! :O


I just listened to it and enjoy this one, too.  Depeche Mode is awesome. Even some of their newer songs like Precious and Wrong are good, too. I'll have to listen to more of their stuff. Haven't ever gotten around to doing that.

Melanie - Brand New Key


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

KL is amazing.


----------



## Ira joseph

Billy squier - loely is the night


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GNicole17

Really liking Puddles Pity Party atm, he is surprisingly good, no longer terrified of clowns, ha.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## blue2

Chris stapleton - outlaw state of mind .......it played in the end credits of the film 
" Hell or high water " that I watched recently.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Three Days Grace - The Good Life


----------



## funnynihilist

Vince Guaraldi Trio - Cast Your Fate To The Wind


----------



## Fun Spirit

Rasheeda: Hard in the Paint remix. 
This song is my Bad-A theme song. 
Ha Ha.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Fun Spirit

This original sound more classic. It has more funk to it. I like it better.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just listened to it and enjoy this one, too.  Depeche Mode is awesome. Even some of their newer songs like Precious and Wrong are good, too. I'll have to listen to more of their stuff. Haven't ever gotten around to doing that.


Yes, They are! I'm glad you enjoyed it . I haven't heard anything of their recent stuff though. I'm going to give a listen soon.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yes, They are! I'm glad you enjoyed it . I haven't heard anything of their recent stuff though. I'm going to give a listen soon.


Thanks for the suggestion. :smile2:

Alright. Cool. :laugh:

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero


----------



## tea111red

crystal method


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## avoidobot3000

i don't wanna live like this/ but i don't wanna diiiiiie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. :smile2:
> 
> Alright. Cool. :laugh:


:wink2:


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

AMG they are unblocked, now don't have to use Soundcloud!


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison




----------



## twitchy666

*who is you?*

I haven't met anyone named "YOU" yet


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## 0589471

Gives me chills. Her music always sends me to another place, it's f***ing beautiful.
_
I never was a pretty thing
Always fight and sometimes scream
For nothing at all
And I've never come so far alone
Into something beautiful of my own design
Heaven, I'm done_


----------



## Karsten

I can dig this. Yeah, I'm a little embarrassed, but who cares.


----------



## tea111red

fans


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## Fun Spirit

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

Return To Forever - Romantic Warrior


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 0589471

I first heard the live version and it was more mellow and you could hear the violins. It was pretty so I looked it up and it's actually a sort of heavy rock song. I like both versions, though so it wasn't a bad find.


----------



## funnynihilist

Lee Konitz - Kind Folk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Avril Lavigne - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## scooby




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

A song that could be about me


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## scooby

****, what a song


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Karsten

Pretty chill.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Strokes - Taken for a Fool


----------



## harrison




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Musicfan

RIP to the screaming legend.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## tea111red

bush


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Not Human

This is so funny


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Suchness

They don't make em like they used to


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant

I've had this song on loop for like an hour now. I feel amazing.


----------



## karenw

Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Solomoon

_Release me
Release my body_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lush - Hypocrite


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## megatheriidae




----------



## funnynihilist

Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives - Rubinstein


----------



## funnynihilist

Ornette Coleman - Peace


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beachyxoxo87

Let Me Love You-Ariana Grande & Lil Wayne.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sandyk

Becky G - Shower! because I love singing and dancing by myself lol


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## 8888




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MMyoutube

Right now Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - 154

Whole album. A dark and moody slab of post-punk


----------



## scooby




----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## twitchy666

my name ain't "You"

ask someone else


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Telepopmusik - Breathe


----------



## MMyoutube




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## MMyoutube




----------



## Fun Spirit

Love my Ricky. 
He's saying Will You Be My Lover. 
Darn childhood selective hearing.

_Spitito Bambito_


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## funnynihilist

John Coltrane - Resolution


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## harrison




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Karsten

Surprised this cover doesn't have more views. I think it's top-notch. Credit to Tom Waits for writing the song, but these guys have a cool interpretation of it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## lily




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Liquid Stranger - Ignite


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Incubus - Black Heart Inertia


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Ghossts

'There's a hole in my heart that's swallowing me'


----------



## Fun Spirit

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## funnynihilist

Jim Morrison - An American Prayer


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Scapegoat Wax

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Fun Spirit

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Old Poisons


----------



## karenw

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Solomoon

_"Waiting for a star to fall
And carry your heart into my arms"_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Solomoon

_Watch me cry
All my tears_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Curtis Mayfield - Do Do *** Is Strong In Here


----------



## funnynihilist

Emerson Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9


----------



## funnynihilist

Led Zeppelin - Sick Again


----------



## funnynihilist

Adam And The Ants - Antmusic


----------



## funnynihilist

XTC - Real By Reel


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Dylan - Golden Loom


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Deaf Mute

.... I don't want to wake up tomorrow or the day after and after that.. I'm tired of existing please


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

megadeth


----------



## twitchy666

listen what? a real question without extraneous superficial words


R U??? U RRRR???? prefer a 130-word sentence???
2 2 2 2 22222 222 2 2?


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_Hold, hold on, hold on to me_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chicago - Feeling Stronger Everyday


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - Quadrophenia


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Dirty Love


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Willie The Pimp


----------



## scooby

Lana Del Rey - Venice B****

This is a perfect song for me. I love everything about it. The progression of it. The flowing rises from softer tone, to more energetic emotion, and back down again and up again. The instrumentals of it, I can just close my eyes and be taken away to a nostalgic place where it all just feels perfect and in love, almost like a drug. A nostalgic trippy romance. And its almost 10 minutes! The length I just LOVE having it be this long. I've listened to it on repeat, for weeks, months. Easily one of my very top songs of hers, and I love a LOT of Lana Del Rey songs.


----------



## discopotato




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chapterhouse - Autosleeper


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## PCGamer

Paranoid (album) - Black Sabbath


----------



## Deaf Mute

LOL I miss these I'm going to go on a nostalgia trip






I want to see live performance of Gummi Bears intro :haha

OMG the DUTCH VERSION, I'M CHOKING!!!!!!











I can't believe gargoyles was on Disney rofl






_His MOLECULES got all rearranged!!!_ :laugh::laugh::laugh: Think I'm going to rewatch everything


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_My shadow moves closer to meaning_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Musicfan

I'm converting my LP to digital right now. The Wall is such a mind warp of an album.


----------



## novalax




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Ralph Towner - Oceanus


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison




----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Serbianw0lf

doe deer said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Musicfan

One of the best vocalists ever. RIP


----------



## scooby




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## scooby

Love love this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_Such is the path of a dreamer. I find my way by moonlight._


----------



## karenw

Survivor


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

Feels empty lately


----------



## kesker




----------



## jolene23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## NaDes95

Solomoon said:


>


Hell yeah, Breaking Benjamin is awesome. 'Until the End' is one of my favourite songs ever


----------



## Solomoon

NaDes95 said:


> Hell yeah, Breaking Benjamin is awesome. 'Until the End' is one of my favourite songs ever


Breaking Benjamin is a band I always end up coming back too.  I love 'Until The End'. It really captures that persevering spirit in spite of life never being what you want it to be.


----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## JS13

YNW Melly - Murder on my mind


----------



## Deaf Mute

Let's see if I make it to Thursday...


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

One of the better recent music videos I've seen.


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Deaf Mute

I feel 'tired', I don't know why I work so hard and I keep de-realizing lately during lessons :serious:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Captain Beefheart - Safe As Milk


----------



## funnynihilist

Captain Beefheart - White Jam


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_"So why can't I turn off the radio?"_


----------



## Beatnik

Who needs LSD when you have the "Their Satanic Majesties Request" album?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## exceptionalfool

I've been digging this song for like, 20 years.


* *


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

Dear Mama,

You are appreciated. I love you majorly.


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## scooby

I've been big on Lana mashups the last couple days.





underneath the pines


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Alyosha Clarke

I really like this jingle. The artwork in it as well is pretty sweet


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## karenw

Snap


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_I've been upside down
I don't want to be the right way round
Can't find paradise on the ground_


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

The Alarm


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## SpartanSaber

I was actually listening to quite a few songs: 

Stone Sour - Zzyzx Rd. 
Avenged Sevenfold - Dear God 
Korn - Freak On A Leash 
Maximum The Hormone - F 
Apati - Ctrl z
Sabaton - Primo Victoria
BABYMETAL - メギツネ - MEGITSUNE


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach Fossils - Taking Off


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

V.s.o.p. - domo


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Alyosha Clarke

One of my drunken college "personal" favorite drinking songs. It would simply come out some nights, and people didn't seem to mind. I kept it short.

��


----------



## Aylib




----------



## Alyosha Clarke

Aylib said:


>


----------



## twitchy666

*YOU! 2x U*

U
U2

Y U??

WHY
life full of U
always

HELLO!!??? = U????
neurons fire

mammalian

brain content:
wake
U?
wot

TOOOOO
uh
ug

& &&& U & & UUUUUUUU & 2222 & 2 & U Y U??

a question

YOUR Quest a query

healthy: begin: statement. no asking

empty guts to one another √

no poke or prod
no Oi!!! U!


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

*1x1x2=2*



twitchy666 said:


> U
> U2
> 
> Y U??
> 
> WHY
> life full of U
> always
> 
> HELLO!!??? = U????
> neurons fire
> 
> mammalian
> 
> brain content:
> wake
> U?
> wot
> 
> TOOOOO
> uh
> ug
> 
> & &&& U & & UUUUUUUU & 2222 & 2 & U Y U??
> 
> a question
> 
> YOUR Quest a query
> 
> healthy: begin: statement. no asking
> 
> empty guts to one another √
> 
> no poke or prod
> no Oi!!! U!


Yes
Y
si me gusta
Wut
Yes

Agreed, caught
Red hand, en fuego
Health:concussion
Has=visited backside of brain.
Guilt level: High
Strength:37
Agility: 86 (futbol)

Life choice. U2 M32
Grief:97.50
Trauma%subsiding*
Stamina:11, no 10
Quest bien. It's a query, A si a si. 
Charisma:62
Brain Content: co dependent. Status: unhealthy. 
Relationship status: 
Error
error

Acelleration:key
Stealth:42
Magic:23 fluctuations occur#
3pt shot:99
Break Tackle:93
Confidences:56
Empty guts oh! Yes, must-restore with el shadow. 
Interactive integration
Cos intregal-top secret

all strawberry fields feel.
Empathy-?

Depression:'severe'
Loneliness-77
Speed-68
Embarrasse

slide tackle: 100

Penalty kick: 94
Goal keeping: 4

Free kicks: Ronaldo. No not that Ronaldo. Or that Robbie Carlos.
Corner kicks: averagE
Anxiety:sweaty
Sin guards+practice<game= Super stinky
Age of Aquarius:upon
Left foot:weak
Strong:truth
Chaos:kinda dark
OrdeR$ susceptible to tyranny 
Tunnel->kinda long huh?
Future:multi-pass

Present is yours.
Miss the 90's-Ye=
Where does time goe.
One stands next to breath,
that is to become its last,
What remained was you,
sudden which is lost, 
I search for some meaning.

Lov~000000000010020806s10

1111 1111


----------



## karenw

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Their whole 'Live @ Air Studios' set is great.





_And let it all rain down_
_ from the bloodstained clouds
Oh come out, come out, to the sea my love
And just
Just drown with me
Just drown with me_


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alyosha Clarke

*#bedelicious*

Weird who resonates with you in dark times. Even in the loss of a parent. Not all songs though, lyrically. And I didnt seek lil jeepers out.

He's like my younger self/(older) brother. Some of his mannerisms. Just embracing his own weird in a way.

to describe my lankyness is that I'm quite the athletic version of peep. Subtract the creative genius part. picture him crossing someone over, yep that's me. Or maybe a side volley from across the pitch that hits upper 90. I'm just a little shorter than peeper though. Like a damn body double minus the face, (kind of) tats and, I have a few Cindy Crawford moles. Yeah this isn't weird.






Thinking about a tattoo this year. Thanks for listening and having my 6 peep, apologize I talked about myself a lot. Your turn next time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Karsten




----------



## karenw

ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BeautyandRage

St tropez


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

OK Go - This Too Shall Pass


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## BeautyandRage

The originals


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute

Omg


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## BeautyandRage

Yelling


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Persephone The Dread

YouTube is now suggesting me Doomer music and videos. It's often The Smiths - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out. It is fun to sing loudly about double decker buses crashing into you and dying when you're 16~
















YouTube.. I appreciate The Cure and The Smiths and **** but this aint it.

Is it because I watched that Andrew Yang interview earlier lol?


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omfg


----------



## BeautyandRage

My neighbor screaming at his toddler:’(


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tame Impala - Patience


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Musicfan

Everytime I bake a pizza I sing this


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## andy1984




----------



## karenw

Babybird


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

Wow this makes me super depressed... I deeply miss but regret the past a lot so I have complicated feelings about everything, and now I'm so unsure about the future. I want to go back [to the past], but I don't want to, and I know I never can.

I hate going forward too because you know, it's ****. Everything's already been set in motion for failure from the beginning c'mon. :/

There's so many needs I have that will never be met, I mean I've known for so long already... but I guess I'm just grieving again. It sucks so much, why does everything have to be so fking limiting. My inner/true self can't reveal itself because it's blocked by physical/socio-economic limitations.

I want to like people, or not dislike people but it's so hard when you see the common patterns that control human behaviour. Just, nothing seems extraordinary anymore... it's all predictable, it's so boring. I want to be pleasantly surprised but.. :blank


----------



## ShadowOne

pretty rad music video


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Mould - Thumbtack


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 3stacks

Foxes screaming. It's kind of a scary sound lol


----------



## 3stacks

3stacks said:


> Foxes screaming. It's kind of a scary sound lol


 and now someone has decided to do fireworks at 2:30 am haha


----------



## scooby

I'll never get sick of


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Now, Now - Wolf


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> Foxes screaming. It's kind of a scary sound lol


haha, now i'm listening to these screaming foxes.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I really like her old songs


----------



## funnynihilist

Faure - Piano quartet no. 1


----------



## scooby

I've had this song in my head for a week or so.


----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop - Pumpin For Jill


----------



## funnynihilist

Fatboy Slim - Praise You


----------



## Suchness




----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> haha, now i'm listening to these screaming foxes.


Haha I swear when I first heard them ever screaming I thought wtf is going on around here


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## jolene23




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Skillet - Hero


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Oceans Burning


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## wmu'14

Michael Jackson "Will You Be There"
Bonnie Tyler "I Need a Hero"
James Ingram & Dolly Parton "The Day I Fall in Love"


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## SpartanSaber

Tenacious D - Beelzeboss


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Meg Myers - Some People


----------



## Suchness




----------



## ShadowOne

Danny elfman is awesome


----------



## ShadowOne

their musics so layered, but not busy either


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## funnynihilist

Cannonball Adderley - Something Else


----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## That Random Guy

*Smiths*

Can't stop listening to Morrisey and his blessed music:


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## funnynihilist

Elton John - Bad Side Of The Moon


----------



## funnynihilist

Randy Newman - My Life Is Good


----------



## funnynihilist

Neil Young - Sedan Delivery


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is sort of what I wanted the original song to do, but maybe less generically (so still not satisfied lol,) and also I think Billie Eilish's voice is more interesting. But yeah there was a lack of oomph and it was frustrating me for some reason. (And yeah it works well with the theme of the song, but still.*)






*all her music I've heard does that though (and I like this and the lyrics but still frustrating,):






This is a bit better:






and her older stuff I guess:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## BeautyandRage

Baby farts


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## funnynihilist

Ultimate Spinach


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Michael Penn - Long Way Down


----------



## funnynihilist

John Lennon - God


----------



## funnynihilist

Pink Floyd - Mother


----------



## funnynihilist

David Gilmour - There's No Way Out Of Here


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Miles Kane - Come Closer


----------



## funnynihilist

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Swamp Music


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sky Ferreira - Downhill Lullaby


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## ShadowOne

this is a jam


----------



## exceptionalfool




----------



## Suchness




----------



## truant




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Styrofoam


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## ShadowOne

JerryAndSports said:


>


damn. ive dug his other songs but i had never heard that one before. love the violin sound and stuff


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports

ShadowOne said:


> damn. ive dug his other songs but i never heard that one before. love the violin sound and stuff


Yeah I went on a throwback run on YouTube and found it. It's like 9 years old haha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Deaf Mute

Sigh, Why do I have to be so ****ing miserable after seeing people I envy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Nirvana - Reading Festival (1992)


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Shut the Door


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

REM - New Adventures In Hi Fi(whole album)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

* *


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Deaf Mute

_It's okay

To feel the rain

On my hands

My love

My enemy

Ohhhhh_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## funnynihilist

Kenny Wheeler - Gnu Suite


----------



## harrison




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Hole - Use Once & Destroy


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

Kenny Wheeler - Ana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Thanks @Karsten for introducing me to this song.

Some classic Ween lyrics here:

Dive deeper
Corner all the fungus in your brain
Take it easy
I wanna live the life in vain
More you chew things, or leave them to rot
Woke up with a nose full of snot
Baked a muffin,
The tops burnt and I had to throw them away


----------



## Karsten

@funnynihilist

Cheers. A'ma gonna pour me a seltzer water and orange juice cocktail and hav'a listen as well.


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Geldof - Walking Back To Happiness


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## estse




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Noca

My cat meowing. It isn't a song, my car is literally meowing that's all. She goes psycho every night about this time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## andy1984

never stopped dreaming about the swan dive :/


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noca

Khalid - Paradise


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Marshmello - Fly


----------



## Karsten

What a legend. Was still making top-notch stuff on his way out.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Now, Now - Enda


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Radiohead - Weird Fishes


----------



## funnynihilist

Sonny Terry - Bring It On Home To Me


----------



## funnynihilist

Sonny Terry - Jesus gonna make it alright


----------



## Deaf Mute

_I can float here forever_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten

Definitely a band that will be remembered 40 years from now.


----------



## clary321

i am still young the bands i like you may not know lol 



but i am into the bands shinedown,breaking benjamin and disturbed


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

Kev's gone full dark disco


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

Lyle Mays - Slink


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## exceptionalfool

This guy is ****ing awesome. Not his best video, but like it.


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Everclear - Wonderful


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Musicfan

I bought this CD recently and had no idea this song was by Linkin Park. RIP Chester.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## SunFlower2011

I have no idea who this is. I just clicked on the video on youtube and am listening for the first time: Janji Horizon


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Zatch




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## estse




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Third Eye Blind - Never Let You Go


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@doe deer


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## SunFlower2011




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Marshmello - Rooftops


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I found a version with just this song separate from the 40 minute video (I guess it was uploaded a lot later.)






I like the bit from 4:27 - 5:40 the most.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hopeful12




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hopeful12

luna calante - Riccardo Eberspacher


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hopeful12

The rain 🌧😊


----------



## Karsten

Paul could really write some nice melodies.


----------



## Not Human

*七輪 KBBQ Parody: 7 meats*

This is the parody of Ariana Grande song "7 rings".


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


>


One of my all time favorite songs!

Townes also did a great live version that I like very much.


----------



## Ekardy

funnynihilist said:


> One of my all time favorite songs!
> 
> Townes also did a great live version that I like very much.


 I was just listening to the live version! Definitely a top 6 for me now.


----------



## blue2

^ Nice song, going on my playlist.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hopeful12

I shouldn't I wouldn't - Jojo effect


----------



## funnynihilist

Elton John - Madman Across The Water


----------



## funnynihilist

Elton John - Someone Saved My Life Tonite


----------



## funnynihilist

David Darling - Clouds


----------



## funnynihilist

Bennie Maupin - Excursion


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Ekardy

:heart this


----------



## tea111red

my fan.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> my fan.


Do you have a fan club? Hehe


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> Do you have a fan club? Hehe


yep, it consists of 1 member and i was listening to them worshipping me.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> yep, it consists of 1 member and i was listening to them worshipping me.


They sound really "cool". Get it? Hahahah


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> They sound really "cool". Get it? Hahahah


oh, they are very cool. hehe.


----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - You Know You Know


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## WillYouStopDave

My refrigerator is buzzing. I'm listening to that, mostly. And maybe a little bit of tinnitus sound.


----------



## Hopeful12

WillYouStopDave said:


> My refrigerator is buzzing. I'm listening to that, mostly. And maybe a little bit of tinnitus sound.


LOL x 3


----------



## Replicante

Ekardy said:


> :heart this


Cool!  I didn't knew it was Dylan. I first heard that song from SOA soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## farfegnugen




----------



## farfegnugen




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

LCD Soundsystem - North American Scum


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Karsten

Ekardy said:


> :heart this


that's my jam right there.


----------



## Ekardy

^^ It is a good song.

Now if there were only a full album of all the songs Cash and Dylan sang together.


----------



## Archer456




----------



## harrison




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Deaf Mute

How to escape into colourful anime world


----------



## Deaf Mute

OMFGG


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## kesker

:banana :tiptoe :banana :tiptoe


----------



## kesker




----------



## Fun Spirit

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy

This is now my number 2 song forever. :heart Baby I love your way will always be number 1 for me but this song...


----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


> This is now my number 2 song forever.  Baby I love your way will always be number 1 for me but this song...


Love BD. That is a great song!


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## 0589471




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've never seen this video before so since it was uploaded a few days ago I was like 'was this filmed recently... And why does it look very 2002-2005ish? But actually it came out in 1997 lol.)






The comments are all about Snape.

OK I guess you have to give them this one even the aesthetic matches I think at one point it looks like he's wandering around a maze with a wand.

Haha thinking about it the first NiN music video I watched must have been Happiness in Slavery. Hm think I saw a live performance of The Hand That Feeds before then though.

edit: technically I've edited this post at least three times already but yeah the top comment is actually this didn't notice before because it was showing newest:



> RIP Happiness in Slavery
> 2019-2019﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, didn't even last a full day.﻿
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

:') I did actually watch it on YT I think, in the very early days where things were removed much less quickly/efficiently.


----------



## funnynihilist

Pat Metheny - Phase Dance


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Fun Spirit

I started to sing that "Din Daa Daa" song out of nowhere while looking through the window of the laundry mat today. I started to sway. I was getting into that song. I had my own remix. It was a remix because I was singing it wrong. Then suddenly I realize I was singing it. I was like "Man this song came out of nowhere."

It was so random. I totally forgot about the song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - Ride Sally Ride


----------



## Karsten




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - Leave Me Alone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Silent Poets - Asylum for the Feeling

I may not care for videogames but this song showed up on my suggestions and the title sounded interesting. The song is really good and I can't stop listening. Sounds like my kind of weird music. 

T.I. - Live Your Life


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## funnynihilist

Lou Reed - She's My Best Friend


----------



## funnynihilist

Liz Phair - Glory


----------



## Karsten

Weird how youtube only has live recordings of some songs.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ben Geldof - The Great Song Of Indifference


----------



## Ekardy

^ I love Lou Reed! "Perfect Day" :heart


----------



## funnynihilist

Jerry Garcia - Sugaree


----------



## funnynihilist

Can - Uphill


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The Billionaires' Tea Party


----------



## funnynihilist

Can - Father Cannot Yell


----------



## Ekardy

I love this song.


----------



## funnynihilist

^^ I really like that one, that whole album is great

Allman Brothers - One Way Out


----------



## Deaf Mute

I wanna not exist anymore :s


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## kesker

Karsten said:


>


Man, he's coming here in October but tix are so steep so probably won't make it. Tix are already 3/4 sold. Tough to attend a lot of shows these days with the prices.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - I should have known better


----------



## Deaf Mute

Sigh, why do I feel so miserable, I know why... but I can't do anything about it, everything is out of my control.


----------



## Ekardy

This is beautifully depressing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## coeur_brise

Closer by NIN. The lyrics just hitting me like a dump truck. 😄


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

You'll stay frozen in time
Collaging girls
Controlling minds
You hold the mirror well
To everybody else...
Trying to forgive your crimes
Everyone changes in time
I hope he changes this time


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ayelin

"Follow me down
To the valley below
Moonlight is bleeding
From out of your soul"

Lazarus by Porcupine Tree. Very good band! This song always calms me down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Beatnik

Just when I thought I had heard every 60's song, I find a new one. I typed her version on the Youtube and now I'm in love too...


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## funnynihilist

Bach - Two and Three Part Inventions - Glenn Gould


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Beatnik said:


> Just when I thought I had heard every 60's song, I find a new one. I typed her version on the Youtube and now I'm in love too...


This is one fantastic track, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Ekardy

BleedingHearts said:


>


Aww, this makes me miss California. T_T

What is california cush(kush?)?


----------



## Ekardy

BleedingHearts said:


> And it makes me want to go even more.
> 
> lol... the innocence
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's weed


Ohhh but is California part of the name or....nvm. I'll stick to doobie, I learned that in 12th grade and liked saying it ever since lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

Graham Nash - I Used To Be A King


----------



## funnynihilist

Elvis Costello - Accidents Will Happen


----------



## funnynihilist

Devo - Be Stiff


----------



## funnynihilist

Sun Ra - Saturn


----------



## Suchness

So sweet and lovely.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Karsten




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Eleonora91

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## 3stacks

This girl will be big.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grimes - Circumambient


----------



## andy1984




----------



## andy1984

OoG1aGYO0

she sounds a bit like Inara George


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## farfegnugen




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon

I like this cover song for a few reasons: it's great to hear an endangered language (Mi'kmaq) spoken with such beauty, the guitarist is great, and it's cool to see the younger generation getting into the old classics.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## rockyraccoon

Could you imagine tossing back a few to see Muddy Waters, and then The Stones stroll in! What a night that would have been!


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## hayes




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

This feels like a calming lullaby for life. Everything's going to work out like it should and I'll be fine.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## 0589471

She's awesome! I love this cover.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - My Song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## funnynihilist

Muddy Waters - Who do you trust?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The refrigerator is making a buzzing sound. That's what I'm listening to. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> The refrigerator is making a buzzing sound. That's what I'm listening to. :lol


----------



## Harveykinkle

wishing on the morning star right now, thx kermit


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


>


That's a really nice tune.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## 0589471




----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> That's a really nice tune.


Yeah, I've liked Tangerine Dream for ages - they're a really old electronic music band from Germany. Some of their stuff was used as soundtracks for movies. Very atmospheric.

I like the clip for that too - one of the comments said it was a train line in Tokyo I think.


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> Yeah, I've liked Tangerine Dream for ages - they're a really old electronic music band from Germany. Some of their stuff was used as soundtracks for movies. Very atmospheric.
> 
> I like the clip for that too - one of the comments said it was a train line in Tokyo I think.


Also looks like DLR in East London. I don't listen to much lyric-less electronic music, but I do like some atmospheric stuff, and this hits all the right buttons.


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> Also looks like DLR in East London. I don't listen to much lyric-less electronic music, but I do like some atmospheric stuff, and this hits all the right buttons.


There's a train line like that in London? I should check that out. It's also a bit like the overhead trains in Bangkok - but the city is very different to that.

I listen to a lot of atmospheric stuff which is electronically made - most likely very different to the stuff they play in clubs of course. Very different to what I listened to when I was young.

I like chilled out stuff - it sort of relaxes me sometimes. Plus of course I'm getting old.


----------



## harrison

This is another track by Tangerine Dream - the opening to an old film called Thief with James Caan and James Belushi (John Belushi's brother - from the Blue's brother's) Good film too.

Bit different to the track above - it's more intense to go with what was happening on screen. But still pretty good.


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> There's a train line like that in London? I should check that out. It's also a bit like the overhead trains in Bangkok - but the city is very different to that.
> 
> I listen to a lot of atmospheric stuff which is electronically made - most likely very different to the stuff they play in clubs of course. Very different to what I listened to when I was young.
> 
> I like chilled out stuff - it sort of relaxes me sometimes. Plus of course I'm getting old.





harrison said:


> This is another track by Tangerine Dream - the opening to an old film called Thief with James Caan and James Belushi (John Belushi's brother - from the Blue's brother's) Good film too.


Clever way to get multi-quoted by posting multiple replies! Yes, Skytrain in Bangkok is awesome. I was amazed the way everyone was queueing for their turn and nobody got punched in the ribs. So civilised! There is something *slightly* similar in the East of London, called Docklands Light Railway (DLR). That part of East London is a corporate jungle, with tall office blocks and no people in sight outside of the business hours. Taking the train can feel like a very slow, creepy rollercoast ride in ghost town.

The second song is really cool too. It's John Belushi's hand in Blues Brothers in my userpic btw.

Good luck getting old, WE ALL ARE


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> Clever way to get multi-quoted by posting multiple replies! Yes, Skytrain in Bangkok is awesome. I was amazed the way everyone was queueing for their turn and nobody got punched in the ribs. So civilised! There is something *slightly* similar in the East of London, called Docklands Light Railway (DLR). That part of East London is a corporate jungle, with tall office blocks and no people in sight outside of the business hours. Taking the train can feel like a very slow, creepy rollercoast ride in ghost town.
> 
> The second song is really cool too. It's John Belushi's hand in Blues Brothers in my userpic btw.
> 
> *Good luck getting old, WE ALL ARE *


Yeah, it's a pain. But as they say - it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark

This song caused me to grab the shovel


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Rogell




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Whenever I listen to one song by Mariah I can't stop at that and I just browse this whole video site and play everything by her for hours (except for newer songs and her with rappers and stuff. Although some of the relatively newer solo ones are also good). Her singing is so variable. You never get bored and never get enough out of it. I'm addicted to her music. And since this song is by Stevie Wonder I'd like to note how African American music/music influenced by African American one feels so good for mental health and just feeling good in general. Except for rap music cause I don't listen to it. Especially soul music. I mean when I feel really down and traumatized I wouldn't choose to listen to that or even any music at all, but when I feel midly sad or in a bad mood and want to listen to it I get so much better. I wonder what it is, special harmony or the content itself or both. It's so great. I would recommend it for therapeutic purposes for someone who doesn't listen to it.











A newer song by Mariah that is quite good


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Overdrive

harrison said:


>


Yeah Ryuichi Sakamoto !, such a great composer.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## harrison

Overdrive said:


> Yeah Ryuichi Sakamoto !, such a great composer.


That's true - did you see that film, Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence? Bit of an oldie now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Overdrive

harrison said:


> That's true - did you see that film, Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence? Bit of an oldie now.


Haven't seen it.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Kamikaze

Not even into Rap... but this is a damn good song. Such a smart lyricist


----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

This song has a really nice beat. :boogie


----------



## JerryAndSports

Old Drake is the best Drake.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Mason Profit - Michael Dodge


----------



## funnynihilist

Chet Baker - Well You Needn't


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Death Therapy - Prodigal


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Boston - Don't Look Back


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

I so love Maynard James Keenan's voice.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## estse




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker

An amazing CCR cover. :mushy


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports

I really like the vibe of this song.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## funnynihilist

Ornette Coleman - Peace


----------



## funnynihilist

Ornette Coleman - Focus On Sanity


----------



## funnynihilist

Pharoah Sanders - The Creator Has A Master Plan


----------



## funnynihilist

Faure - Sonata 1 - Ma/Stott


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## 8888




----------



## Sloqx

DDR Music. Feels like childhood.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Deaf Mute

sigh


----------



## Toad Licker

It's been 2 years already today, time goes by so fast.


----------



## 3stacks

Stuck in my head since I heard it


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## 3stacks

thanks Doom patrol for getting this stuck in my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## CaptainBoz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## ThatEmoBoy

Get Scared


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison

Woke up with this song in my head for some reason.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Xemnas




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Replicante




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

"Shooby-doo-*** and Scooby Snacks, met a fly girl and I can't relax."

11/10 lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 0589471

Yoko Kanno playlist


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm getting recommended a lot of songs that came out on the 16th and 17th of May today for some reason. I like this one a lot haha.


----------



## blue2

^ I like it 🙂


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Meg Myers - Running Up that Hill


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle

Wasn't sure I liked the video but watching it again it's too weird for me not to.


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I can't stop listening to stripped versions of Mariah's songs. H.E.L.P. :mushy



































And these two ear-candy voices Oh my God :heart:heart:heart:mushy


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker

Oh my, this girl has such a lovely voice. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker

Oh my, this girl has such a lovely voice. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fugazi - Epic Problem


----------



## Harveykinkle

Ethereal


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't think I ever really felt okay, it was always leading up to this, sigh/


----------



## Deaf Mute

Satan, I really can't sleep I'm so miserable atm but I have to work tomorrow (Well today, it's 5am...), yup that's my sleep schedule out the window. I have to **** up everything in my life huh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Night Running


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lykke Li - Gunshot


----------



## CWe

Drake/Future - Jumpman


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## That Random Guy

*Japanese Beats*

BLU-SWING - Sunset


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Three Days Grace - Break


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## farfegnugen




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Keane - Nothing in My Way


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dbutton

Beirut - Port of Call


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TinyFlutter

@Canadian Brotha I thought of you when this song came on Spotify  
I got your message, and I will respond soon.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Hysteria


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks

The sound of my fan since I can't sleep without it on


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Deaf Mute

_I think god is moving its tongue..

There's no crowd in the streets

And no sun..

in my own..

Summer..._


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TinyFlutter said:


> @Canadian Brotha I thought of you when this song came on Spotify
> I got your message, and I will respond soon.


You know me well enough, can never get enough Sepultura!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Digital Disconnect - Fake News, Privacy and Democracy


----------



## funnynihilist

Rush - Xanadu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chapterhouse - Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute

_I perfectly understand _


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## andy1984

> Things get seriously out of hand at the 2:30 mark. <3


lol


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sanpellegrino




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coldplay - Magic

Temples - Hot Motion


----------



## funnynihilist

Basically heavy metal jazz


----------



## Alleviate Suffering




----------



## funnynihilist

Renaissance - Black Flame


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## scooby




----------



## Deaf Mute

_I tried to talk with god to no avail

Calling him in and out of nowhere

Said if you won't save me

Please don't waste my time_


























sad boy association :3


----------



## Lockinte

Modern talking


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 3stacks

Reminds me of a cheesecake I had once.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lykke Li - Love Me Like I'm Not Made of Stone


----------



## ShadowOne

this is some good ****


----------



## harrison




----------



## 0589471

The repetitive _"what did you think would happen"_ kind of kills it for me though. The song itself is good, and I adore Lizzy's voice, just could be _so_ much better.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## fluorish

Someone talking too themselves for the past half hour in the library, I feel sorry for them but im actually a little frightened they might just be on drugs. and trying to walk behind me and sit next to me so im just going to leave already..


----------



## sunnysideupp2

fleetwood mac


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## funnynihilist

Brian Eno - 1/1


----------



## LeCoffee

oye mujer- raymix/juanes


----------



## HenDoggy

Kinda obsessed with this song after watching a Star is born.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Roar - Phantoms


----------



## Harveykinkle

_And I've been trying to find
What's been in my mind_


----------



## coeur_brise

This beautiful angel voice.


----------



## ShadowOne

**** this bands harmonies are so good... 3:22. Like the voices and the instruments all intermix amazingly


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Suchness




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Nothing like a brand new day.


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Were

I like the title Disko Anksiyete lol, it's from their new album that was released on may 31.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker

A very nice Otis Redding cover.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Can't help but think there should be a mashup of this and Jose Gonzalez's cover of "Heartbeats"


----------



## JerryAndSports

Still one of the best party songs to this day.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lily

this song cheers me up


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Time to, Change the World...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravens




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

My mom and aunt just came back from an Air Supply concert so they're singing hits like this. Lol


----------



## JerryAndSports

5th grade throwback. Time flies tho


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker

^Very nice! :boogie


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 3stacks

I too am a lonely boy that's been taking drugs again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - I Know 

****ing love this band. I'll never get tired of them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Twenty One Pilots - Chlorine


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls

I've been obsessed with Billie Eilish for a while now. Her music is so vivid and varied. It's not the type of stuff I'd normally like but it's so cool. My favorite atm are bellyache and COPYCAT. 

I also enjoy:

"We're Alive" by the Sweeplings
"Faded" by Alan Walker
"Animal" by Aurora
"Smoke and Mirrors" by Ivy & Gold

For fun, I also like Bad Lip REading.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## cosmicslop

I'm addicted to this song/music video again. Definitely will remain one of my top favorites of the 2010's.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - The Innocence of Sleep


----------



## harrison




----------



## exceptionalfool

Yeah.. Yeah.


* *


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker

This is fantastic.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## DeliveryDude




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ted Nugent - Stranglehold


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Human League - Being Boiled

Hooked on this song after hearing it on the Dark series.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ceidauilyc

Hooked to Fleet Foxes now.


----------



## clary321

hi 



i am listening to bastille a lot lately


----------



## Deaf Mute

buorrnie and clyde :haha

_Dans les trois jours 
Voilà le tac tac tac_

:laugh: :haha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Billy Squier - Emotions in Motion


----------



## zerf




----------



## Erroll

Barbara Streisand's "Don't Lie to Me". First protest song I've heard since the sixties.

https://www.npr.org/2018/09/27/6521...d-addresses-trump-in-new-song-don-t-lie-to-me


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice, I love her voice.


----------



## Toad Licker

This is simply amazing...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Van Halen - Runnin' With the Devil

Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Suchness

I'm listening to 80s music.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Deaf Mute

im sadboy :crying:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## Toad Licker

Prophets of Rage (Feat members of Rage Against the Machine, Cypress Hill & Public Enemy)


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

This one is so beautiful.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

If you like odd, check this one out.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Karsten

English accents make people sing better, IMO.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> English accents make people sing better, IMO.


English accents can be great. There's this one particular one I really like - it's sort of posh. One of these days I'm going to go back to the Uk and find a woman with that accent. Then I can die a happy man.


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> English accents can be great. There's this one particular one I really like - it's sort of posh. One of these days I'm going to go back to the Uk and find a woman with that accent. Then I can die a happy man.


Eh, as far as women go, I definitely think Aussie accents are among the best.


----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> Eh, as far as women go, I definitely think Aussie accents are among the best.


You do?? Jesus mate, you'd better get over here then.  Lots of nice girls here.

If I'm honest I don't like the Australian accent at all. I think probably a lot of people don't like their own accent though. I really like certain English ones, and some US ones - it depends though. Plus of course Italian and French accents - they basically make me feel like I'm going to have a heart-attack at any moment.


----------



## C137




----------



## Were




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## Toad Licker

This is one of the most beautiful songs that I have ever heard.


----------



## ravens




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Caroline Polachek - Door


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Toad Licker

Still obsessing a bit on this one.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## funnynihilist

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Deaf Mute

amg


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls

Shallow from A Star Is Born. Never watched the movie but my mom loves it and has been playing the songs a bunch.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Nostalgia trip


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

New Jesca Hoop. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## rabidfoxes

Karsten said:


>


That's a find, thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Karsten

rabidfoxes said:


> That's a find, thanks.


The National is a pretty good band, I'd say. Check out some of their other tunes if you like that one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's a bit repetitive, but I think it might be better than some of the tracks I heard off their last album (until 2:30 when it goes downhill,) also the vocals are starting to sound more like Korn?:








> In all honesty... all I heard was "enemy" during the whole video.


lol yeah.

This is better though I think:






I dunno they're a very OK band I guess lol. 5/10. I do like the opening of the second track and the music during the chorus is kind of interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

love how chill this is


----------



## Deaf Mute

_
I'm lonely (I'm lonely)_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LeCoffee

was listening to my new youtube cover XD 




Shameless I know, I'm sorry.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute

He sings so well live... they sound better live than recordings


----------



## twitchy666

time window/envelope 100% indeterminate ≠ other parameters too

uh, uh, ug

uh

uh

humans

gulp

1 syllable insufficent


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Glue

Modest Mouse - Guilty Cocker Spaniels

Currently on repeat


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## love is like a dream

is it me, or the both have the same melody? the first one is only slower.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Black Keys - Fire Walk With Me


----------



## Deaf Mute

Daydreaming of a better life/people watching/seeing people happy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## harrison




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Glue

Radiohead- Fake Plastic Trees (Acoustic)


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Fun Spirit

Meditation Music





_Sent from Tony Hawk's Skating ramp using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Just found this on YouTube a bit ago. Loving it. :mushy


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## zonebox

I felt like a little fantasy music, I really love this one song.


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

_This song is about anybody, unless I wrote it specifically about you, in which case it's just for you
People say I don't know what I'm talking about, but I know exactly what I'm talking about, I'm about they can go **** themselves, that's what I'm talking about
Ok, let's do this, 1, 2, 1 2

Shakespeare's bull****, he was a fraud
He stole all his **** from the Greeks, and Francis Bacon._


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cardigans - Erase/Rewind


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

This is feel good music. :boogie


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## cmed

This has been my favorite band for at least the past year. Once I found out the meaning behind this song it made me appreciate it even more.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Love Janis Joplin. :mushy


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gamingintoinfinity

Djam Karet - Night Of The Mexican Goat Sucker


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

If want to listen to some song that means I'm really digging it. Otherwise it's boring. I can't just casually listen to things.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## AceEmoKid

no matter what we say, no matter what we think
we will never leave this room


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Repix




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nelly Furtado - Try


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker

^Love that song!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Electric Light Orchestra - Hold On Tight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This video has a very 2003 vibe (though it came out in 2006, but close enough.)

It's good live too:


----------



## Clem Fandango

Persephone The Dread said:


> This video has a very 2003 vibe (though it came out in 2006, but close enough.)
> 
> It's good live too:


I've never sat down and listened to these. I've always had them on my mental list.


----------



## Clem Fandango




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clem Fandango said:


> I've never sat down and listened to these. I've always had them on my mental list.


I stumbled on the live version of this recently and then listened to the other to compare, but haven't listened to much of their other music at the moment. Weirdly that was the first song by them I heard, and I found it in a YouTube video compilation of doom metal bands though the song is more alt rocky but I like it.

Some of their other music is more doom/death-doom metal though:


----------



## Clem Fandango

Persephone The Dread said:


> I stumbled on the live version of this recently and then listened to the other to compare, but haven't listened to much of their other music at the moment. Weirdly that was the first song by them I heard, and I found it in a YouTube video compilation of doom metal bands though the song is more alt rocky but I like it.
> 
> Some of their other music is more doom/death-doom metal though:


Yeah, I put on their top songs on Spotify and they're pretty much all kind of hard prog rock, their heavier days must have been their earlier albums. I see that Mikael Åkerfeldt has worked with them a fair bit. The stuff I'm listening to on Spotify definitely feels like the lighter stuff Opeth does.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## novalax




----------



## andy1984




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## InnerAnimal

Pale Shelter- Tears For Fears


----------



## D'avjo

Yeah Boy


----------



## Clem Fandango

New Tool


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StayLovelyB

Post Malone as always


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Her music sounds like psychosis/drugs in my subjective opinion. I don't know though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clem Fandango said:


> New Tool


Oh cool, I was waiting for this. The beginning reminds me of Coil a little bit. Dunno why though but something about it made me think of them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's a music video now:






It's more creative but I prefer the demo though I think:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Clem Fandango

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh cool, I was waiting for this. The beginning reminds me of Coil a little bit. Dunno why though but something about it made me think of them.


Their new album is out at the end of the month after a 13 year wait, slightly annoying because they had said they were going to release pretty quickly after 10000 Days in 2007 or something!

The track is OK. I like it I can't say its really massively distinct from the previous works though. I tend to get the feeling that the album can only disappoint because their discography was pretty flawless until now. After all this time you'd think they have lost something. Still, I might buy a special edition vinyl of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clem Fandango said:


> Their new album is out at the end of the month after a 13 year wait, slightly annoying because they had said they were going to release pretty quickly after 10000 Days in 2007 or something!
> 
> The track is OK. I like it I can't say its really massively distinct from the previous works though. I tend to get the feeling that the album can only disappoint because their discography was pretty flawless until now. After all this time you'd think they have lost something. Still, I might buy a special edition vinyl of it.


Yeah it's already not my favourite track I've heard by them, it's not terrible either though. I only got into them after there'd been a significant gap (some time after discovering A Perfect Circle which happened in 2010,) so wasn't assuming there'd ever be a follow up since even once at a Steven Wilson concert I went to he talked about the delay these days between band's albums and brought up Tool as a clear example lol. So kind of infamous.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## andy1984




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Glue

the donald byrd quintet - stardust (live)


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

love the change-ups in this album being more craig/sid based instead of just ballads


----------



## Replicante




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Deaf Mute

_
I LOVE YOU_


----------



## TheHaunted

Halestorm - Conversation Over


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zerf




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SunshineSam218

This song from The End Of The F- World


----------



## funnynihilist

Mississippi John Hurt - Big Leg Blues


----------



## funnynihilist

Pere Ubu - I, Will Wait


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## HurtinAlbertan

Fire- The Crazy World of Arthur Brown


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## 8888




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

For the 50th anniversary of Woodstock.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Listening to the Tiny Changes album has been beautifully somber and healing, and hearing today how everyone was inspired by Scott's vulnerability, honesty, and pain reminds me why I got into art and writing. Carrying on with my creativity holding more motivation and purpose now, even if it's a new medium that's a bit daunting sometimes.


----------



## cmed

Top comment: "I show this to my salt, now it's cocaine"

Can confirm.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I mean could she be more obvious about being a witch? lol To me she's such a witch archetype in her art. Don't like the moment when I could hear autotune in her voice though. She doesn't need that.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## illusion_of_happiness

Lohikaarme said:


>


Wow, such a mesmerizing voice she's got.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Lohikaarme

illusion_of_happiness said:


> Wow, such a mesmerizing voice she's got.


:grin2:&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Burn


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

didnt know godspeed was making new music. but they played this at a concert and i ****ing loved it. the violins and bass are so good and compliment eachother (the sound was great at the concert, so could hear them the whole song in person)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984




----------



## andy1984




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Place to Bury Strangers - Never Coming Back

What a weird band name but the song is so good.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Was digging it before too


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A Place to Bury Strangers - Never Coming Back
> 
> What a weird band name but the song is so good.


Yeah! They have a very dark sound. You have to listen to Exploding Head, it's damn good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah! They have a very dark sound. You have to listen to Exploding Head, it's damn good.


Exploding Head is good, too. Thanks for the suggestion. :yes


----------



## harrison




----------



## Glue

Mr. Fingers - Beyond The Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## novalax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Exploding Head is good, too. Thanks for the suggestion. :yes


Their best album, IMO. Glad you liked.


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## MCHB




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Found one of the songs that made me cry when I saw him in concert last October.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Their best album, IMO. Glad you liked.


I'll be looking for more of their stuff. :smile2: Any other music suggestions you have for dark sounding stuff?

The Soft Moon is good, too. Found out about A Place to Bury Strangers through them. The Soft Moon is in my top 5 favorite bands. I love dark music.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'll be looking for more of their stuff. :smile2: Any other music suggestions you have for dark sounding stuff?
> 
> The Soft Moon is good, too. Found out about A Place to Bury Strangers through them. The Soft Moon is in my top 5 favorite bands. I love dark music.


Yeah, I can send you some stuff. I love dark music, too. I was wondeing what is your top 5 favorite bands :con. Never heard The Soft Moon before, I'm gonna look for their music.


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah, I can send you some stuff. I love dark music, too. I was wondeing what is your top 5 favorite bands :con. Never heard The Soft Moon before, I'm gonna look for their music.


In this order my favorites are:

Nine Inch Nails
The Soft Moon
Placebo
Fleetwood Mac 
Deftones

:yes


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Have a Nice Life - Hunter


----------



## andy1984

loving this so much (and the rest of the album)


----------



## Chris S W




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> In this order my favorites are:
> 
> Nine Inch Nails
> The Soft Moon
> Placebo
> Fleetwood Mac
> Deftones
> 
> :yes


:laugh:

Yeah! Fleetwood Mac!

You know, I was guessing Depeche Mode was in your top 5. :lol


----------



## Glue

Nurse With Wound - The Bottom Feeder


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chelsea Wolfe - House of Metal
@Replicante Depeche Mode is a good band. Haha, it's so hard to pick a top 5 honestly. I love Depeche Mode...and Mogwai and Warpaint, too. All good bands.


----------



## harrison




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The KVB - Leaning


----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## StayLovelyB

Waves by Dean Lewis!


----------



## Loosh




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The fan.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

World Party - Ship of Fools


----------



## harrison

Good song - someone in the comments said in the next life they want to come back as her hair. She was a knock-out in her day.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Twenty One Pilots - The Hype


----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## twitchy666

u?

ya favourite woooooorrrrrddd? the only one u know


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Euripides

Seasons came, seasons went
The winter stripped the blossoms bare

A different tree now lines the streets
Shaking its fists in the air

The winter slammed us like a fist
The windows rattling in the gales

To which she drew the curtains
Made out of her wedding veils



It ain't that in their hearts they're bad

They'd stick by you if they could

But that's just bull**** baby



People just ain't no good


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## zonebox

I was looking through some of my old posts, and found a classic I had posted to another thread, it was a thread regarding depressing songs, and at the time this one really moved me. It still has a powerful pull on me, and overall I am impressed with it.






I don't know if others are impacted by this as I am, but I find it to be really remarkable. I remember the first time I heard it, and I was mesmerized. It really is epic, at least to me, it really stirs my emotions on several levels. The way it sways my emotions is so fascinating to me, it climbs from a feeling of hopeless, to hope, in ways I can not explain very well, but I find to be incredibly beautiful. This is a piece, I can let my emotions go with, and just experience the full sway of it, I get a near stoic feeling listening to it, which is weird because it does play pretty hard with feelings of emotions. It is as though it is an undercurrent of emotional chaos, rampaging below everything. Enough talk, I just enjoy it.


----------



## karenw

High Flying Birds - Noel Gallagher


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## harrison




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## donistired




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ravens




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

blink-182 - Fighting the Gravity


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The 1975 - People


----------



## scooby




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## andy1984

it's not as good when not watching amanda perform it. shes a great performer, I feel it


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## scooby

I'm really digging this cover of Missy Higgin's 'The Special Two' done by Dear Seattle. I absolutely adore the original version, it's a favourite of mine, and these guys killed it with their own take on it.






For the sake of contrast between the two, here is the original. It really is such an emotionally powerful song.


----------



## Toad Licker

She has such a lovely voice. :mushy


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## exceptionalfool

Toad Licker said:


> She has such a lovely voice. :mushy


Wow. Indeed she does, and this is a great song.


----------



## exceptionalfool

The AI has been throwing Joe Bonamassa and this girl Beth in my face all day everywhere I go. everyday. So I watched this video and she baseball bats this guy in the face in a bathroom stall. I think why would you cheat on this girl with her sultry bluesy voice and pleasant vibrato and her good looks and stature. You deserve to die you deserve to die, you deserve to dieee o/` You deserve to dieeee o/` ayyyyyyye o/`


----------



## exceptionalfool

This is a bad *** song and a bad *** mix.


----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scooby

Seeing them live this month (and someone else). Will be great.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## funnynihilist

Nothing but have Joy Division - Heart and Soul going through my head


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Arena


----------



## 0589471

the birds outside my window


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## funnynihilist

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante

@PurplePeopleEater Nice! :yes


----------



## scooby

I really like this cover of 'Welcome to the Black Parade' that Alex Lahey did live on radio yesterday.


----------



## Deaf Mute

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby




----------



## Deaf Mute

I love her.... :crying:


----------



## Fever Dream

Cyrodiil, tis a silly place...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> @PurplePeopleEater Nice! :yes


:yes:yes That one, too.

blink-182 - Happy Days


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471




----------



## scooby




----------



## Euripides

Well, uh. Not just listening per se, but: Bob Ross doing a Northern Lights painting.

In a real **** place tonight. Chainsmoking, shaking, the lot. And I have to get up early tomorrow, but before that -- a report and an analysis to write for work.
Going back to my place in the city, where I'll be perfectly alone in a tiny **** box.
Hhh. Benzos, podcasts, chainsmoking = nothing.

Trying the Bob "benzo" Ross route.

edit: and it's 2 am


----------



## funnynihilist

Lynyrd Skynyrd - On The Hunt


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World


----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Dude, she's right behind you. Just talk to her


I died.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

scooby said:


>


:O:O:O
Beautiful voice. Very chilled out singer. Cool. She and other musicians made a tasteful cover of that song too.



Persephone The Dread said:


> .


A-la some 90's music. Nice


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> :O:O:O
> Beautiful voice. Very chilled out singer. Cool. She and other musicians made a tasteful cover of that song too.
> 
> A-la some 90's music. Nice


Yeah a lot of indie bands/artists right now are drawing a lot from 90s alt rock (sometimes working with 90s artists on tracks too):

Veruca Salt (actually worked with them too,)











Oasis (probably not indie though):






Nirvana:






This band is a weird mix of 90s alt rock and 70s rock/metal:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sky Ferreira - Night Time, My Time


----------



## funnynihilist

Jeff Buckley - So Real


----------



## scooby




----------



## Replicante




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SunshineSam218

A mix I found online.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## LenaZ

First Aid Kit - Fireworks


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World


I used to love those guys. This is a good one by them too:


----------



## harrison

Jesus what a Harry High-pants. Good song though.


----------



## discopotato




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> I used to love those guys. This is a good one by them too:


I like the woman's voice. :yes Not a bad song.

Tears for Fears is one of those bands where I've only heard their most popular songs. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This


* *


----------



## Fever Dream

It's time for more cowbell...


----------



## karenw

I Could Never Take The Place Of Your Man - Prince


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't listen into the lyrics, but this music makes me feel calmer. However, my ears are dead from the recorded version when I tried to listen to it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This from Russia.


* *


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Again, can't relate to the lyrics much (I don't have high hopes and I don't blame myself for things that much), but I still like this performance and the song. Someone in the comments said it was pre or post recorded. I hope it's not or I will never see the world in the same way anymore.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## funnynihilist

Gong - Aeroplane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vladimere




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Replicante




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Melanie Martinez - Orange Juice


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## 8888




----------



## 0589471




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## forgetmylife

only Judy can judge


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Waterdots

Sound of me fapping


----------



## Rebootplease

I like listening to ducks flapping too.


----------



## funnynihilist

Spooky Tooth - Feelin Bad


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

Can't believe these guys are coming to Brazil. Can't wait to see them live
* *




on tv.


----------



## karenw

Sonnet - The Verve


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Vidna Obmana - Of Great Constancy


----------



## BeautyandRage

Cherry blossom


----------



## HitodamaHikkikomori

Bumping some SpaceGhostPurrp, underground rap legend


----------



## scooby

I love this






'We're dying in a smoke filled room'


----------



## funnynihilist

Liz Phair - F*** And Run


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Deaf Mute




----------



## clary321

i am really into the band simple plan at the moment 



i love their song opinion overload


----------



## White Shirt Guy

I'm listening to my boys, The Strokes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

David Bowie - Queen B1tch


----------



## Vladimere




----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A mashup of Linkin Park's Crawling vocals over Tame Impala's The Less I Know the Better music. And it actually fits perfectly. Cant stop listening to it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Pavement - Sensitive Euro Man


----------



## funnynihilist

Cowboy Junkies - Witches


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Vladimere

Funky 70's tune about sailing.


----------



## scooby

I said too much, said the wrong thing
Remembering the image I was trying to project to you
Casting illusions, think I'm losing my head
Sometimes I feel
Be what you want, I can be what you want
Be what you want, I can't be what you want
(Be what you want, I can be what you want
Be what you want, I can't be what you want)

I don't know you now
But I'm lying here, somehow

I feel sick
You're drowning in the pit of my stomach
Oh I know it's my fault
While you're busy diving down I find I feel alone (feel fine, feel fine, feel fine.)
Feel a little out of my mind (feel alone, feel alone, feel alone..)

Oh I'm stuck, I've said too much
I'm going mad
Checking checking waiting waiting
For some kind of response from you
Let me know
I haven't opened up
The floodgates again, to another man
Who controls the pain but never says anything
Anything
Anything

I don't owe you much (be what you want, I can be what you want)
But I miss you such (be what you want, I can't be what you want)
I miss him (Missing you, missing you, missing you , I can't be what you want, I can't be what you want)

I feel sick
You're drowning in the pit of my stomach
You don't know that I'm caught
Thinking you remind me of someone I can't face no more
I've gotta get him out of my mind

While you're busy diving down
I find I feel alone
I feel alone
I've gotta get him out of mind
While you're busy diving down
I find I feel alone
I feel alone
I feel alone


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## funnynihilist

Aphex Twin - Icct Hedral


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love how the guy on keyboards looks like Ron Swanson it just makes his whole storyline of being a musician on the down-low funnier.

Those kind of funky glasses (keyboardist) are becoming bigger now (in terms of people using them but also in the size of the glasses themselves):


----------



## Musicfan

The Crow Soundtrack.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Kainanen

Summer Music Mix 2019 - Best Of Deep House Sessions Music Chill Out Mix By Magic

It is from Youtube!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Greenmacaron

John Maus - Just Wait Til Next Year and Mad Love - Mabel. I have eclectic taste


----------



## 8888




----------



## zerf




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## harrison




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

this again






so lovely and a bit gangsta also lol. next level


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

and my favourite when a kid






Sounds better from a record.


----------



## harrison




----------



## zonebox

harrison said:


>


I like this one, it's going into my favorites. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## zonebox

I love to load up these on my Amiga from time to time, I kind of miss having applications which had the sole purpose of playing music on my computer. Streaming through youtube and pandora are cool, but it is missing that personal touch I guess, actually I'm not even sure what it is that makes a clear distinction. Perhaps it is just that it is streaming, the ease of it is probably what it ultimately comes down to.. although playing a song from pro tracker, or winamp is not like rocket science either.

Who knows, probably just nostalgia.


----------



## harrison

zonebox said:


> I like this one, it's going into my favorites. Thanks for sharing it.


Glad you like it too mate - I used it again this morning to try and calm down when I was manic as hell. When I'm like that I feel like I'm doing a bit of space travelling anyway, so it helps.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Anna Von Hausswolff - The Truth, The Glow, The Fall


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## blue2




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The refrigerator


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> The refrigerator


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Were




----------



## TopShelfHeart

__
https://soundcloud.com/orangenation%2Fbastille-no-angles
And this is coming from someone who hated Pompeii lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Strange cacophony lol'd at 'turn me into a street' though






Reminds me of this iwrestledabearonce track:






It has that weird discordant sort of math rock sound. Not exactly though but similar energy.






yeah this rabbit hole is all vaguely the soundtrack of hell.






Impotence
Boomerang
I'll stab you
Clumps of hair
In the sink
Who's hiding
Things from me?
You knew all along, goddammit
But you wouldn't tell me
Well, look at you now
It's not funny, my *** is on fire Paraplegic, inhuman liar Carve a smile
On your face
Everything's great
Suffocate
It's beyond my control...I'm coming!
Boo Boring
Redundant...

Yeah you can see (well hear,) how that last track/band influenced Slipknot vocally hah.


----------



## karenw

Little Black Book - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## Deaf Mute

This makes me suicidal,






my past and present meet up again


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## blue2




----------



## funnynihilist

The Pentangle - So Clear


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## funnynihilist

Dave Holland - Interception


----------



## Care2018

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## funnynihilist

The Art Ensemble Of Chicago - Ancestral Meditation


----------



## Euripides




----------



## funnynihilist

John McLaughlin - It's Funny


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## funnynihilist

Jimi Hendrix - Red House


----------



## funnynihilist

Jimi Hendrix - Power To Love


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

David Darling - Slow Return


----------



## scooby




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravens




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - Bregenz Part 1


----------



## harrison




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## scooby

Why wasn't I listening to Ex:Re before?? I really like Daughter and was also aware that she made a solo album, but for some reason I never took the plunge. And I love her music.






I couldn't find studio recordings of these songs on youtube, so they're unclear live ones.






'My Heart' with a 12 piece ensemble, but its only half the song. Along with a regular live version that I wish was better in audio quality.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## harrison




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## scooby

dedicated to someone (not really, only dedicated in mind)


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Omni-slash

For some reason, my favorite song and album by Trent.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## unemployment simulator

and





^love the video


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Selena Gomez - Lose You to Love Me

I needed this song after the crap I've been going through recently. It helped me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Musicfan

In honor of the 25th anniversary album release.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## karenw

Coming Back To Life - Pink Floyd


----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan

20th anniversary of the No.4 album today


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Wars by Of Monsters And Men


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 8888




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison




----------



## Glue

Deftones - Teenager (Idiot Version)


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## scooby

I've been listening to Angus and Julia Stone a lot lately. My typical binge on certain musicians I like for days/weeks/months at a time cycle.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

I am a dwarf and I'm digging a hole...


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Harveykinkle

Her voice is so pretty.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## karenw

Disco 2000 - Pulp


----------



## karenw

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

I am a dwarf and I'm digging a hole...


----------



## funnynihilist

MC5 - Kick Out The Jams


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Harveykinkle

Groovy


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## 8888




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## scooby

I've had this stuck in my head. Probably because I've been listening to it all day. Love it. I can go see them live next year too, maybe.


----------



## 8888




----------



## scooby




----------



## Toad Licker

I am awake.


----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

French 79 - Vertigo Valley


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kesker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Whirr - Vividly


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Musicfan

This album. It was a group made by Dave Navarro and the bassist from Jane's Addiction, from 1994 after the breakup of JA. Only album they put out. Very unique from beginning to end. Recommended for Tool fans.


----------



## ShadowOne

i wish i could magically play the violin


----------



## harrison




----------



## Chris S W




----------



## andy1984




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Musicfan

Anyone into Flamenco Metal? :lol


----------



## Replicante

Don't know how to post YouTube videos here using a phone. Anyway.

Chelsea Wolfe - Color Of Blood


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante

Musicfan said:


> Anyone into Flamenco Metal?


Nice! &#128077;



Scrub-Zero said:


>


Running Wild's awesome! &#128578;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Replicante said:


> Nice! &#128077;
> 
> Running Wild's awesome! &#128578;


Been a fan of them for a long time.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## blue2




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Musicfan

@Replicante Thanks!


----------



## funnynihilist

The Sisters Of Mercy - Flood I


----------



## kesker

the dishwasher and my cat purring


----------



## kesker

harrison said:


>


luv Chaka Khan :heart


----------



## MondKrabbe

Songs like these sometimes relax me when falling asleep.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Social Cues


----------



## andy1984

And this night it is making me so sad
and when I looked on the computer
and it was just an emptiness that 
made me want to throw up on the spot


----------



## funnynihilist

On days like this
In times like these
I feel an animal deep inside
Heel to haunch on bended knees
Living on if and if I tried
Somebody send me please
Dream wars and a ticket to seem
Giving out and in
Selling the don't belong
Well, what do you say
D'you have a word for giving away?
Got a song for me?


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The problem with most fanmade music videos using film or animation is that they pick bad songs. Joker seems to have some good ones (music wise,)






Although that's a live version I guess. I prefer this version of the song I guess because it has a different emotional signature with the guitar. Although in a way the happier one above kind of fits more haha:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Replicante




----------



## zerf




----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle

Them notes.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

*At the end of the day, there's always music. For that, I'm thankful.*






Can't believe it took me so long to explore more of their work.


----------



## Pepe_sad

"At the end of the day, there's always music." Amen.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

Pepe_sad said:


> "At the end of the day, there's always music." Amen.


Sometimes it's all we've got.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## blue2

Honestly this is pretty mellow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tame Impala - It Might Be Time


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Persephone The Dread

So basically a Russian post punk playlist. Russian does work well in that genre though for some reason (I thought that before after listening to this.)






Also works well for cyberpunk (these are also partly in English and Latin? too though):











I never even watched this anime and just liked listening to the opening hah. Yeah I've just completely moved on in ADHD-like fashion here now:






I'm guessing the main character is yandere since it's violent and she had pink hair.

Yep. When you know the tropes everything is predictable hah.


----------



## rabidfoxes

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Back then cubicles like that may have seemed oppressive, but at least you could be (sort of) alone. Now we have the hell of open plan offices.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Joy Division - Shadowplay


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## ShadowOne

this song is heavy


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Joy Division - Shadowplay


Love this one &#128578;


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh no what did you do to M83?






I guess it's not terrible.






I'm actually surprised Mr.Kitty doesn't have a Wikipedia page, guess he's not quite that level yet.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Love this one &#128578;


It is good. :smile2:

Aaliyah - Try Again


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It is good. :smile2:
> 
> Aaliyah - Try Again


Similar song.......


* *












A NZ band with cool songs (worst kept secret in NZ).


----------



## Karsten

Really diggin' Metric lately.


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## funnynihilist

Wire - A Mutual Friend


----------



## max87

Currently? Christmas Country music since i work in a bbq joint. In the morning when i went out for a walk with my dogs, i listened to Be Ok by Ingrid Michaelson and i just replayed it several times. Those lyrics are like my every day life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The fans in my computer are making their characteristic monotonous droning sound.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> The fans in my computer are making their characteristic monotonous droning sound.


Lou Reed did an album like that


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Lou Reed did an album like that


 That kinda sounds like @komorikun s old refrigerator when it finally gave up. :lol


----------



## Musicfan

Karsten said:


> Really diggin' Metric lately.


 Listening to them per your video, I like them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Similar song.......
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NZ band with cool songs (worst kept secret in NZ).


I like it but not sure they sound similar. :b At least not to me. Thanks for the link. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like it but not sure they sound similar. :b At least not to me. Thanks for the link. :yes


You're welcome.

The lyrics.


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

i love good covers of this song


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mondo_Fernando said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The lyrics.


Ah, okay. Yea, they kind of do. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ah, okay. Yea, they kind of do. :grin2:


Yeah.  :b


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - The Chauffeur


----------



## Kamikaze

Such a perfect song. I've listened to it like 10 times in the last month.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison

Bryan Ferry looks remarkably like my Uncle David.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Broken Bells - Good Luck


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Harry Nilsson - Jump into the Fire


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Harveykinkle

Heavenly voice


----------



## MCHB

Sick!

|,,|, :grin2: ,|,,|


----------



## Toad Licker

A very nice Blondie cover.


----------



## MCHB

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Bang Bang Boogie


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chelsea Wolfe - Carrion Flowers


----------



## Kamikaze

Ominous Indeed said:


>


Yesss, t.A.T.u. :heart Always been one of my favorite pop groups


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kamikaze said:


> Yesss, t.A.T.u. :heart Always been one of my favorite pop groups


Nice to see someone else with a great taste


----------



## funnynihilist

Babatunde Olatunji - Baba Jinde


----------



## funnynihilist

Pere Ubu - Misery Goats


----------



## funnynihilist

Bill Laswell/Tetsuu Inoue -Monochrome Existence


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Death Cab for Cutie - (Christmas) Baby Please Come Home

I think this will be the only Christmas song I ever like.


----------



## funnynihilist

John Coltrane - Blues To Elvin


----------



## andy1984

inara george


----------



## Iloy

Polaris 
Deadmau5


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

1,2,3 - Confetti


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Metronomy - Walking in the Dark


----------



## twitchy666

*dunno what a song is*

just a hymn?
anything without human voice please

blowing a wind instrument?

anything created by electronics is OK


----------



## Lightcherry

The National - Guilty Party


----------



## Karsten




----------



## funnynihilist

Cat Power - The Greatest


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - San Ber'dino


----------



## Replicante




----------



## funnynihilist

^^great song, great album


----------



## funnynihilist

George Benson - Oh Darling


----------



## Replicante

funnynihilist said:


> ^^great song, great album


Yeah, memorable &#128578;


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Disco Boy


----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown Goes Down


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The 1975 - Frail State of Mind


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg...So good. 

Silversun Pickups - Don't Know Yet


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

:heart


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tears for Fears - Pale Shelter


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Omg...So good.
> 
> Silversun Pickups - Don't Know Yet


Someone's loving a new song ☺


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Someone's loving a new song ☺


:yes

I'm loving a bunch of new songs at the moment. :grin2:


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Beatnik

Originally a Bee Gees song. The accent she has, really fits to this particular track;


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

:heart


























Strange, but sometimes it makes me even feel kind of better. Thanks to Ville Valo and one awesome woman who ''keep me company'' (not really, I know, kind of delusional of me) and mirror my emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Sonic Youth - I love you golden blue


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nirvana - Breed


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The awful whistling sound of my mostly closed heat vent.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## a




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## BrunoA

Thirty Seconds To Mars - Closer To The Edge


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Their music is so beautiful!!! Although when it comes to performing, they're lousy, especially Ville. I can't stop listening to them through all these years. With breaks, but I still come back because of the music I still remember. Now it fits my ''mood'' more so than ever, in the most literal way it's possible











This riff in the beginning is one of the first ones I played by ear on acoustic guitar in the most comfortable basic key for guitar lol I ditched the guitar and never learned to play it. I even ditched the piano for the 100000000th time again now because I have no energy and no point... But at least I learned to play it better cause went to music school to learn it in childhood. Whatever, it doesn't have to do anything with the song lol


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

And this is the boss of songs to me. This Glee version is what I keep listening to again and again. Should have I posted this in ''Embarrassing songs I like'' thread instead? Idk, I don't feel embarrassed about liking it. But I still listen to some Glee songs, it was my guilty pleasure years ago.






My secret dream was always joining the choir, although not the type that we had in our music school because it uses classical singing. It's so uniting though. But I wouldn't be able to do that anyway.






Although the original version is great


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Morcheeba - Enjoy the ride


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Ckg2011

Band-Maid - Thrill.


----------



## zerf




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## hateliving




----------



## hateliving




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## daisy21g

Lana Del Rey - California


----------



## losthorizon

audiobook of Northanger Abbey.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## zonebox

I love Coldplay,


----------



## zonebox

Starting off the Christmas break appropriately, and by that I mean intoxicated! 

Pink Floyd, this song, in particular, reminds me of my best friend who passed away in 2008. I miss her, she was really a cool person to party with.


----------



## harrison




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox

Well.. what can I say, I bounce around a lot


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trent Reznor - Life on Mars?


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hateliving




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## harrison




----------



## twitchy666

who = you?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## hateliving




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Neroche - Take the Sun


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## harrison




----------



## hateliving




----------



## hateliving




----------



## funnynihilist

Cat Power - Willie


----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yungblud - Original Me


----------



## truant




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante

Last song of the year *\0/*


----------



## hateliving




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zonebox

and now this


----------



## losthorizon

The Kids Aren't Alright by The Offspring. not what I typically go for but this song has grown on me.


----------



## Harveykinkle

_But I got nowhere else to go_


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

bit of a nostalgic dnb trip. that's enough for now


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Loosh




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Yer Blues

RIP Neil Innes


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## funnynihilist

CPE Bach Violin Sonata in C Minor


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## funnynihilist

Mose Allison - Do nothing til you hear from me


----------



## hateliving




----------



## harrison




----------



## blue2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like this many a time. All the time. Every time.


----------



## funnynihilist

Coleman Hawkins - I'll never be the same


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - Rhetoric


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This guy gets it.








> this channel is the story of a depressed man who ****posts on the web, gains a following, then subtly transitions from ****posting to making music, which was his real dream all along.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I promise not to joji you
Click to expand...

The ultimate goal. You can either have art or war. Also joji comment lmao.

Joji's music is part of that dead thing I keep talking about:











the before was more iconic:











something something recuperation/capitalism/hipster cliche ****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes

digging this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## MCHB




----------



## harrison




----------



## Micronian

Rest in Peace, Neil Peart


----------



## harrison




----------



## Musicfan

People talk in the comment section about being born when Johnny Cash died. Has it really been that long?


----------



## andy1984

harrison said:


>


i miss my Taiwanese girl. i can't facebook stalk her. haven't been in contact for like 5(?) years. this song now reminds me of her even though 1) she isn't like the girl in the song, and 2) i don't think she was into david bowie, she was all about jazz. she smelled like mothballs/old books or at least her clothes did. i liked that.


----------



## harrison

andy1984 said:


> i miss my Taiwanese girl. i can't facebook stalk her. haven't been in contact for like 5(?) years. this song now reminds me of her even though 1) she isn't like the girl in the song, and 2) i don't think she was into david bowie, she was all about jazz. *she smelled like mothballs/old books* or at least her clothes did. i liked that.


I like the old books bit.

Sounds good. My first gf was from Hong Kong - I was 17 and she was about 23 or something. Very exciting. She went back home after a while and I was devastated - I remember calling her up and saying I wanted to come over to live there with her - and she just said, "Don - find someone else."

Now I can't really even remember what she looked like. I know she was Chinese though.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Daughters - Guest House


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Daughters - Guest House


Terrifying &#128578;. Awesome album btw.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Terrifying &#128578;. Awesome album btw.


:yes

I need to listen to the album. I listened to a couple other songs by them.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## hayes




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Terrifying &#128578;. Awesome album btw.


I love the album. Just listened to the rest yesterday.

Daughters - Satan in the Wait

Currently hooked on this one at the moment. I think this was the one I first listened to months ago. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## HannaB

"Someone You Loved" - Lewis Capaldi

I'm going under, and this time, I fear there's no one to save me
This all or nothing really got a way of driving me crazy
I need somebody to heal, somebody to know
Somebody to have, somebody to hold
It's easy to say, but it's never the same
I guess I kinda liked the way you numbed all the pain

Now, the day bleeds into nightfall
And you're not here to get me through it all
I let my guard down and then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved

I'm going under, and this time, I fear there's no one to turn to
This all or nothing way of loving got me sleeping without you
Now, I need somebody to know, somebody to heal
Somebody to have, just to know how it feels
It's easy to say, but it's never the same
I guess I kinda like the way you help me escape

Now, the day bleeds into nightfall
And you're not here to get me through it all
I let my guard down and then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved

And I tend to close my eyes when it hurts sometimes
I fall into your arms
I'll be safe in your sound till I come back around

For now, the day bleeds into nightfall
And you're not here to get me through it all
I let my guard down and then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved
But now the day bleeds into nightfall
And you're not here to get me through it all
I let my guard down and then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved
I let my guard down and then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved

:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## funnynihilist

The Kinks - Alcohol


----------



## D'avjo

Incessant ****ing rain **** off


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I love the album. Just listened to the rest yesterday.
> 
> Daughters - Satan in the Wait
> 
> Currently hooked on this one at the moment. I think this was the one I first listened to months ago. :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

And in the night, it was a drunken stutter
Started as a next to nothing conversation
And then he's tearing me out
Taking me apart at my friend's house
I was uncomfortable, I was hurt
Still with blue innocence in his eyes
I felt my reasoning was harsh

With every stab wound and exhale, I promised myself
That I would never lose my useful fears of grown up men
I'm scarred with cruel intentions
I thought of another the whole time
Who would have never stared me like that
See, he saw me as a human
This one thinks I'm a slaughterhouse

She's a very good lyricist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol Pinhead is pretty cheesy

Industrial-EBM-Hellektro-Aggrotech-Dark Techno-Electronica Dystopia Demon Mix

(can search it on YT, not sure if image breaks forum rules.)


----------



## funnynihilist

Nina Simone - Don't Explain


----------



## blue2




----------



## HannaB

George Ezra - Hold My Girl


----------



## Musicfan

So cool when a good band had not one, but two great singers. You don't really hear people talk about Jerry Cantrell's singing ability. In perfect contrast to Layne's voice.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Evanescence - The Chain 

Amazing cover. <3


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nelly Furtado - Turn off the Light


----------



## hayes




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

CocoRosie - Smash My Head


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's alright but not my favourite, guess I'll wait for more tracks. Lots of references to their other songs in this lol.






Oh other new music:


----------



## harrison




----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## 8888




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - Loss of Sophistication


----------



## funnynihilist

Keith Jarrett - Solstice


----------



## hayes

I love Lee Brice's voice in this song. =)


----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I listen to this when I **** people's grandma's with a strap on.


You know I did have a dream once that I was having sex with an elderly woman.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MCHB




----------



## ShadowOne

i like when i re-find a song i loved and years later love it again


----------



## Noca




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MCHB

Legit in BC!


----------



## MCHB

Erm..nobody on here is gonna get this but....


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cage the Elephant - Love's the Only Way


----------



## funnynihilist

Nick Drake - Way To Blue


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The furnace


----------



## _Liz_

Halestorm - love bites (so do I)


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - The Bitter End


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## _Liz_

blackbird - Alter Bridge


----------



## andy1984

love this a lot


----------



## harrison




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kesha - High Road


----------



## funnynihilist

The Pentangle - When I Get Home


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## zonebox




----------



## funnynihilist

Eberhard Weber - Seriously Deep


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

The music is so powerful here. It feels kinda motivational.











I like this live version less though. Would be interesting if they did completely live performance with choir and orchestra.


----------



## Toad Licker

So beautiful.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Falling


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - Room to Breathe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chevy396

Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Daughters - Ocean Song


----------



## funnynihilist

Air - Another Day


----------



## funnynihilist

Interpol - Always Malaise


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## harrison




----------



## Theys1978

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Toad Licker said:


>


They should redo this as a rock/metal competition with American Mcgee's Alice and Return to Oz Dorothy (Alice will still win though.)


----------



## funnynihilist

Nick Drake - River Man


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## 0589471




----------



## MCHB

I'm pretty open when it comes to music these days but this keeps randomly coming on at work among all sorts of other genre's but...Ehh....


----------



## Chevy396

Myosr said:


> A lot of it has to do with how exotic / different something sounds though. I mean I was into this song a while ago, probably because I can understand barely 1 in 10 words, so the cringe factor is low:


I like that one too. I don't know what they are saying, but she is beautiful and she can dance. I can feel her soul coming through.


----------



## Chevy396

Myosr said:


> Chevy396 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one too. I don't know what they are saying, but she is beautiful and she can dance. I can feel her soul coming through.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I like the dancing.
> 
> The lyrics is pretty corny though
> 
> https://lyricstranslate.com/en/zamilou-cover-me.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A women's support is worth a thousand men, building on his back dams/shields
> We're raised in the blackness of homes, (she's) lighting our skies with stars
> When my head's (mind) is overwhelmed, and the beasts start tearing me
> You're the only one I protect (from the beasts)
> So I scare them using you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I like them.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop - I Snub You


----------



## Replicante




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sub-Basement by Pentagram


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nirvana - Blew


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Road Trippin


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## twitchy666

anything not human voice & their name ≠ "YOU"


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Temple Pilots - Lounge Fly


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Burning Savior - Pentagram


----------



## Replicante

Also, the rain.


----------



## Replicante

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Burning Savior - Pentagram


Great band.


----------



## candy scissors

2:54 peaked around 2012, yet here I am on YouTube searching for all their live performances of their songs "Creeping" and "Circuitry".


----------



## TinyFlutter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## candy scissors




----------



## kesker

This one's pretty funny....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Purity Ring - Lofticries


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Radiohead - Karma Police


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hayes

_'Cause your heart is cold
And your blood runs dry
You'll never see or hear the crashing of the sea
The tempers rise, that stops all time
When lovers eyes are locked in harmony​_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## kesker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Everclear - Local God


----------



## blue2




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sublime - Saw Red


----------



## Fun Spirit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## oguzwst




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Go on then


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nekomaru

Guess it didn't post? 

丸の内サディスティック by Ringo Shiina


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I forgot how good these guys are:


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tame Impala - Lost in Yesterday


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## 10k

AnnenMayKantereit


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Michelle Branch - A Horse With No Name


----------



## TopShelfHeart




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I thought (after listening to a few tracks,) that her voice sounded like the one in this track below it's not her it's Karin Dreijer Andersson, but she also toured with Röyksopp according to Wikipedia. They're both Swedish singers I guess. Not really that similar, but I was going off memory.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Euripides




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Dark Age


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## andy1984

I boarded the wrong plane. 
For quite a while I thought this had to be the right one , 
alas, I boarded the wrong plane.

This only had one wing, 
I had to be the second one; 
I failed.

Now, day by day, so single-wingly, we fly 
and every moment we might face the falling, 
the falling, 
the falling.

How good is my passion, darling, that I am not afraid of death? 
And you, my love, don't even think of death. 
And so, 
&#8230;we fly


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty


----------



## funnynihilist

Sonic Youth - Dude Ranch Nurse


----------



## funnynihilist

Decemberists - The Queen's Rebuke


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Suchness




----------



## funnynihilist

Woody Shaw - Tapscott's Blues


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

REZZ - Lonely


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

System of a Down - Aerials


----------



## Suchness




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Miroslav Vitous - Synthesizer Dance


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kaneda




----------



## darkcyberpunk




----------



## darkcyberpunk




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Translate


----------



## nekomaru




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This song. It's so unbelievably filthy that all I want to do is get up and dance whenever it's on. So filthy.


----------



## aqwsderf

I bumped into this song again yesterday. Nostalgia





It's one of those songs you had no idea was this explicit when you were a kid lol


----------



## Suchness

aqwsderf said:


> I bumped into this song again yesterday. Nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those songs you had no idea was this explicit when you were a kid lol


The good old days.

I love the song that plays in the beginning:


----------



## nekomaru




----------



## Toad Licker

So beautiful. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No Doubt - Home Now


----------



## Fun Spirit

My Ricky Martin


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## nekomaru




----------



## Toad Licker

Hell yeah!


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sekiro

@nekomaru


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zonebox

&#127925;_Come up to meet you
Tell you I'm sorry
You don't know how lovely you are
I had to find you
Tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart_&#127925;​


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## nekomaru




----------



## nekomaru

Chowing through music tonight... gotta get this whole week out of my system!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zonebox

Tears for fears

"Shout"









_&#127925;

Shout
Shout
Let it all out
These are the things I can do without
Come on
I'm talking to you
Come on

&#127925;
_​


----------



## Sekiro




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


>


One of my favorites. :heart


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## coeur_brise

Samba o samba. The afrolatino beat that I never heard before:


----------



## mt moyt

2 uzi albums in 2 weeks


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sekiro




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gavin Friday - Angel


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried to Live


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aqwsderf

You Oughta Know


----------



## Replicante




----------



## ravens




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aqwsderf

Just watching the tides roll away. This was nicely done


----------



## Replicante




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Karsten

Really diggin' Chris Cornell recently. Wasn't ever really into his music until now. RIP.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Perkins

Mein Teil - Rammstein


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coldplay - Trouble in Town


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Soft Moon - Give Something


----------



## funnynihilist

John Abercrombie - Timeless


----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Row Jimmy


----------



## funnynihilist

Yusef Lateef - Listen To The Wind


----------



## TopShelfHeart




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## aqwsderf

Quarantine vibes


----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## aqwsderf

I used to love this song. Still do &#128578;


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Billie Eilish - Everything I Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Plantrae - Momentum

Wow, so beautiful. 😘


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker

Such a lovely voice. :mushy


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

She was right->by Fink


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - 10 Miles High


----------



## candy scissors




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Glue

Jane's Addition - Jane Says


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## andy1984

again, i'm still loving it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Glitch Mob - A Dream Within a Dream


----------



## andy1984

high volume is necessary


----------



## 10k




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Plantrae - Midnight Harvest


----------



## andy1984

Alvvays


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

andy1984 said:


> high volume is necessary


This is really good and I like the beat drop a lot. Adding to my playlist.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

MGMT - As You Move Through the World


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## aqwsderf

Suchness said:


>


"If I'm not made for you then why does my heart tell me that I am?" The feels &#128557;


----------



## 10k

Chevy396 said:


>


One of my favorites songs ever!


----------



## Suchness

aqwsderf said:


> "If I'm not made for you then why does my heart tell me that I am?" The feels &#128557;


:hug


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, MGMT and NIN both coming out with music recently. Sweet. 💃

Nine Inch Nails - Letting Go While Holding On


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo

:crying:


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

yeah, for you, so what


----------



## 8888




----------



## scooby




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Around Every Corner


----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf

Sometimes I listen to break up songs to wallow in sadness


----------



## aqwsderf

Also, for someone that doesn't drink, I listen to a lot of songs about drinking


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Burga - Karma


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hateliving




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tycho - Slack


----------



## aqwsderf

I've got no roOoOoOOots


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Daughters - The Hit


----------



## Replicante

Wow this is just amazing


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Daughters - The Hit


Damn good. love the guitars.


----------



## SunshineSam218

*This is very relaxing! 
*

*



*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Damn good. love the guitars.


I love this band. :yes


----------



## Karsten

I think this was a decent album by them. It aged better than their other stuff.


----------



## mezzoforte

@Karsten Agreed. But I'll never stop rocking out to First Date. :boogie


----------



## Karsten

mezzoforte said:


> @Karsten Agreed. But I'll never stop rocking out to First Date. :boogie


Nostalgia overload, lol. Definitely a classic.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## D'avjo

Album takes me back


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## 8888

mezzoforte said:


>


Love this song!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grimes - Idoru


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Boy Harsher - Pain


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## funnynihilist

Joni Mitchell - Jericho


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## EndofSummer

how do you post videos?


----------



## funnynihilist

Bob Geldof - The Great Song Of Indifference


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte

Woke up with this in my head:


----------



## Karsten




----------



## 8888




----------



## harrison




----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## harrison




----------



## Kinable

I don't know why but this song has been stuck in my head for days now but I love it


----------



## harrison




----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## EndofSummer




----------



## Toad Licker

My new theme song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

David Bowie and NIN - I'm Afraid of Americans 🏃*♂

Not sure which version I like better. I think I like both versions about the same.


----------



## hayes




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I'll be digging this song forever. I'll never get tired of it. It reminds me of a lot of things like being in a place of nature, mountains, forest, something like that in the night because you can hear echos etc and cause I was listening to it while being there. Also it reminds me of my therapist who recommended her to me and of my emotions, sometimes super dark, sometimes less dark with a lighter tint, the way her songs naturally are. It's amazing and so is the singer!!!


----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Incubus - Adolescents 

I feel like this is an underrated song by them.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Public Image Limited - No Birds


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic!


----------



## doe deer




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## mt moyt

big


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## aqwsderf

I'm going to share a little bit of Country


----------



## EndofSummer




----------



## blue2

aqwsderf said:


> I'm going to share a little bit of Country


I've heard that song plenty as both my parents were/are into country music only, I had no idea Bob dylan helped to write it though.


----------



## aqwsderf

blue2 said:


> I've heard that song plenty as both my parents were/are into country music only, I had no idea Bob dylan helped to write it though.


I didn't know that either &#128578;

It's nice that people in other country's listen to this too


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kid Ink - No Miracles


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - Crimson Cardinal


----------



## cafune

i'm enjoying the depth of his voice.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thom Yorke - Unmade


----------



## doe deer




----------



## aqwsderf

After listening to it about 10 times, I'm digging it

* The last time I said sorry is the last time I'll say sorry to you. *


----------



## love is like a dream

i spent like 2 hours straight lying in bed and staring at the ceiling listening to this looping/repeat mode thinking about my entire life since its very beginning


----------



## funnynihilist

Gong - Tropical Fish/Selene


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## ravens




----------



## harrison




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes

_Well, I just want to walk right out of this world,
'Cause everybody has a poison heart
I just want to walk right out of this world,
'Cause everybody has a poison heart.​_


----------



## hayes

_'Cause I want out of this small town
Start a brand new clean slate
Instead of tryin' to find an empty spot of mind
Scratch on another mistake
It's been lots of memories I can't live down
I think it's time for me to move around
I want out of this small town.​_


----------



## doe deer




----------



## hayes




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deru - Let the Silence Float


----------



## Raies

Tbh it hits pretty close to truth.
(A friend of mine actually stopped talking to me because I mentioned to her that both sides atm lie just the same, and gave a few examples. Sadly in real life we don't have someone who breaks the illusion, but you actually have to figure it out yourself - I guess it's easier to live a lie than to actually seek truth. Unfortunately.)


----------



## cmed

Wow.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


>


This is really unique. :smile2: I'm enjoying listening to this.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is really unique. :smile2: I'm enjoying listening to this.



Maybe industrial metal is for you. You should try listening to Jesu, the self-titled album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Maybe industrial metal is for you. You should try listening to Jesu, the self-titled album.


I'm not a huge metal fan but I listen to it from time to time like Opeth and some Metallica.

Industrial metal sounds pretty interesting.  I'll give that a listen.


----------



## Toad Licker

A very nice Elvis cover.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## andy1984




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## Harveykinkle

Here's to the guy playing me Billie while I'm walking. Thanks for the radio.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

311 - Love Song


----------



## Eric Narvaez

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm not a huge metal fan but I listen to it from time to time like Opeth and some Metallica.
> 
> Industrial metal sounds pretty interesting.  I'll give that a listen.


I was imagining that. I like these bands. I still highly recommend Jesu for you.

Listen to this song:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> I was imagining that. I like these bands. I still highly recommend Jesu for you.
> 
> Listen to this song:


I like this. It sounds shoegazy. :smile2: I'll check out more.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Andy Stott - Science and Industry


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DeliveryDude

I think I overdosed on The Beatles in high school. Even geeked out on their solo stuff. Nowadays I very rarely listen to them. I'm just over it I guess LOL


----------



## 10k

My immortal


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Andy Stott - Not This Time


----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## funnynihilist

Alice Coltrane - The Ankh of Amen-Ra


----------



## harrison




----------



## andy1984

doe deer said:


>


for some reason when i first started listening to kruangbin a lot of their songs made me feel anxious. its hard to get a sense of progression or where its it at and i feel lost. but i kind of like that now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Andy Stott - Science and Industry


I quite like that album was listening to it a while back, it's really interesting. Violence is a great track too and On Oath.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> I quite like that album was listening to it a while back, it's really interesting. Violence is a great track too and On Oath.


Oh yea. They're really good. My favorites off the album are Violence, Missing, Science and Industry, and Damage. On Oath is good, too. I'm listening to more of their stuff and some other tracks make me want to get up and dance. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Red Sparowes - Every Red Heart Shines Toward the Red Sun 

I love this album.


----------



## andy1984

Men I Trust today. it's so good. I'm really into dream pop these days.


----------



## doe deer

andy1984 said:


> for some reason when i first started listening to kruangbin a lot of their songs made me feel anxious. its hard to get a sense of progression or where its it at and i feel lost. but i kind of like that now.


they just make me dance


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## hayes




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The refrigerator is buzzing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like this. It sounds shoegazy. :smile2: I'll check out more.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't listen to much music anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## funnynihilist

Alice Cooper - I Love The Dead


----------



## MCHB

This song defines the crew I'm on at work


----------



## funnynihilist

The Clash - Lovers Rock


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## harrison




----------



## D'avjo

bangin'


----------



## D'avjo

Proper rave, can still do the dance ha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Aphex Twin - On


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## harrison




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## aqwsderf

I always feel like I should post more Spanish songs. Can you hear the difference in the Spain vs Cuban accent?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Avey Tare - Wake My Door


----------



## DeliveryDude

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I'm listening to Fiona Apple's new album a lot. And The Chronic finally came to Spotify. So those are both getting a lot of play.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Warpaint - Above Control


----------



## asittingducky




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Replicante

Neil Young makes me really calm


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - The First


----------



## Harveykinkle

So let me tell you 'bout my little secret
I'm a little crazy underneath this


----------



## aqwsderf

I still love this video


----------



## Care2018

True Colors - Phil Collins


----------



## andy1984

someone asked how to tell their parents about SA a while ago. when I told mine I said "theres something wrong with me" and this reminds me of that. and the bad plus is kind of awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jesu - We All Faulter


----------



## ravens




----------



## funnynihilist

Iggy Pop and James Williamson - I Got Nothin


----------



## funnynihilist

I have three of those records pictured.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten




----------



## reussos

Meet Me in the Woods, by Lord Huron


----------



## MCHB

...erm...I pull off some sick dance moves while atop conveyors! :grin2:


----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Jesu - We All Faulter


Glad you have enjoyed it ☺


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Karsten

One of his better albums, IMO. Has such a dark tone to it.


----------



## cafune

'And I know I've kissed you before, but
I didn't do it right
Can I try again, try again, try again
Try again, and again, and again'

oof, be still my heart.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Glad you have enjoyed it ☺


I'm also really. enjoying Sun Day, Tired of Me, and Walk on Water a lot. &#128076;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Warpaint - Don't Wanna

I wish this band put out music more often.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm also really. enjoying Sun Day, Tired of Me, and Walk on Water a lot. &#128076;


:yes Good ones.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> :yes Good ones.


Oh yes. :yes The whole album is good but those are my. faves. What are your favorites?

Evanescence - Wasted on You


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again


----------



## cafune

i don't know how i forgot how dope this whole album is.


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## Karsten

What an album.


----------



## funnynihilist

Karsten said:


> What an album.


Yes that one is good all the way through. Great vibe on that one.


----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Sekiro




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh yes.  The whole album is good but those are my. faves. What are your favorites?


Friends Are Evil, Tired Of Me, We All Faulter, Walk On Water, Sun Day, Man/Woman. ☺


----------



## andy1984

Real Estate - Wonder Years


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again


Love it ☺


----------



## Replicante

Now that you reminded me about them


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Friends Are Evil, Tired Of Me, We All Faulter, Walk On Water, Sun Day, Man/Woman. ☺


I like Man/Woman, too. Good choices. 

Forest Swords - Crow

Good song by Fleetwood Mac btw.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Love it ☺


So good. &#129321;


----------



## Karsten




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## BrunoA

Foo Fighters - These Days


----------



## hateliving




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hateliving




----------



## aqwsderf

Hopefully I'll get to a point where I won't worry my life away


----------



## lily

This movie has a good ending


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@doe deer


----------



## Lohikaarme

hateliving said:


>


This song cuts deep


----------



## doe deer

Serbianw0lf said:


> @doe deer


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nine Inch Nails - Play the Goddamned Part


----------



## cafune




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer

Serbianw0lf said:


>


ohladi, zajebavam se


----------



## doe deer

fear24itself said:


>


----------



## Serbianw0lf

doe deer said:


> ohladi, zajebavam se


No we are mortal enemies now. When the next war starts i will steal your washing machine.


----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## doe deer

Serbianw0lf said:


> No we are mortal enemies now. When the next war starts i will steal your washing machine.


----------



## Serbianw0lf

doe deer said:


>


----------



## Serbianw0lf

@doe deer


----------



## doe deer

Serbianw0lf said:


> @doe deer


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - Glittering Blackness


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## cafune




----------



## SpartanSaber




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## donistired




----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf

Face it like a grown up!
When you gonnna own up
That you 
got 
GOT 
GoT it baAaAd? &#128578;


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## doe deer




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sneaker Pimps - Low Place Like Home


----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Joy Division - Twenty Four Hours


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle

Wonder how long it's been since I last heard this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Velorrei

Reference to earlier


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Replicante

New Mogwai


----------



## kesker

doe deer said:


>


Like it. Never heard of this guy. Thx!


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> New Mogwai


New Mogwai? :O I like it.

I'm listening to the Resident Evil main theme by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Toad Licker said:


>


 Where's the microphone?


----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## doe deer

kesker said:


> Like it. Never heard of this guy. Thx!


you're welcome


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> New Mogwai? /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png I like it.
> 
> I'm listening to the Resident Evil main theme by Marilyn Manson.


Yes, it's a new soundtrack, composed for a series. It is available on their bandcamp page. It's pretty decent ☺.


----------



## Velorrei




----------



## Suchness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888




----------



## Karsten




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## aqwsderf

Karsten said:


>


<3


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## cafune

for some reason part two doesn't do it for me?~?


----------



## aqwsderf

Fever Dream said:


>


I watch this like once a month lol


----------



## Karsten

Not sure if I like the song as much as the way it sounds through my headphones right now.


----------



## Fever Dream

aqwsderf said:


> I watch this like once a month lol


I think that's because it keeps turning up in the Youtube recommendations at least once a month, or maybe that's just me. :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aqwsderf

I enjoy this music video


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yes, it's a new soundtrack, composed for a series. It is available on their bandcamp page. It's pretty decent ☺.


Sweet.  I started listening to some of it on YouTube the other day.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Karsten

cafune said:


>


Love this song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sekiro




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sweet.  I started listening to some of it on YouTube the other day.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## love is like a dream

I am now addicted to this music:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


>


That's one of my favorite Beatles songs. &#128076;

Sneaker Pimps - How Do


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That's one of my favorite Beatles songs. &#128076;
> 
> Sneaker Pimps - How Do


Really? I love this song. I love Eleanor Rigby and Helter Skelter and While My Guitar Gently Weeps too. They have too many good songs &#128522;.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Really? I love this song. I love Eleanor Rigby and Helter Skelter and While My Guitar Gently Weeps too. They have too many good songs &#128522;.







I'm obsessed with this one, this year.


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> I'm obsessed with this one, this year.


Hey, I like this one too. Definetely life has to go on ☺ I've been listening to them more this week cause I watched the movie Yesterday.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Hey, I like this one too. Definetely life has to go on ☺ I've been listening to them more this week cause I watched the movie Yesterday.


I watched it in theaters! Loved the whole concept for the movie &#128578;


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> I watched it in theaters! Loved the whole concept for the movie &#128578;


I had good laughs watching it. Ed Sheeran changing Hey Jude is unbelievable lol &#128518;


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> I had good laughs watching it. Ed Sheeran changing Hey Jude is unbelievable lol &#128518;


Hey dude! Ah yes...so much better lmao


----------



## Karsten




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Really? I love this song. I love Eleanor Rigby and Helter Skelter and While My Guitar Gently Weeps too. They have too many good songs &#128522;.


Eleanor Rigby is a good one as well. Those are good choices.  I also like Yesterday, Come Together, The Fool on the Hill, and Something.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Gets me every time


----------



## blue2

The comments on this are great "I tried playing this to the chickens and they started to cook themselves" :')


----------



## Tetragammon

Kinda how I'm feeling these days...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Depeche Mode - Blasphemous Rumors


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ravens




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## kesker

Amphoteric said:


>


Love her......






.......Oh, lol. The website glitched, showed you as having posted Gillian........Well, as luck would have it I like THe Sisters too.....


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Eleanor Rigby is a good one as well. Those are good choices.  I also like Yesterday, Come Together, The Fool on the Hill, and Something.


Like those ones too


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - South Side


----------



## 10k

cafune said:


> for some reason part two doesn't do it for me?~?


Niiice!


----------



## 10k




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - House of Blue Leaves


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## aqwsderf

I shouldn't have listened to this cause now I can't stop. Damn you Pitbull


----------



## donistired




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Lohikaarme

This since my bf was listening to it


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm really disappointed that the intro music ends lol:






it really reminds me of something but I dunno what maybe lots of late 90s/early 2000s hard rock/alt metal really.


----------



## Dissonance

I've been listening to OK Computer by Radiohead for like 3 months, I need more music.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## blue2

Someone put a sick beat over nutjob US preacher Kenneth Copeland sermon & it's pretty good, the wind of god gonna blow away covid-19


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

blue2 said:


> Someone put a sick beat over nutjob US preacher Kenneth Copeland sermon & it's pretty good, the wind of god gonna blow away covid-19


He is the definition of what evil looks like. :afr


----------



## 8888




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## andy1984

altin gün - I like the sound of the language + her voice.






I'll listen to alvvays next because its alphabetical. my laziness to scroll down the list is making me listen primarily to artists starting with a lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gucci Mane - Solitaire


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lily




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I remembered this song, and I like this genre but I feel like it's just associated now for me with Mark Fisher's suicide and cultural stagnation






Fun at parties™


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SLubenstein




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## doe deer




----------



## andy1984

too beautiful


----------



## doe deer

andy1984 said:


> too beautiful


i love them. hope i see them live, i'd dance my *** off


----------



## blue2

PurplePeopleEater said:


> He is the definition of what evil looks like.


Indeed :afr:afr.. Him being evil is not the scary part it's that he has so many fans & followers who think they're worshipping God by making him rich, when in fact they're worshipping Satan :no

(sorry only saw this now not getting quote notifications)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lil Peep - Runaway


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

blue2 said:


> Indeed :afr:afr.. Him being evil is not the scary part it's that he has so many fans & followers who think they're worshipping God by making him rich, when in fact they're worshipping Satan :no
> 
> (sorry only saw this now not getting quote notifications)


Run from Mr. Copeland. &#127939;*♀

That is creepy. His kids are brainwashed, too.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lily




----------



## funnynihilist

Tim Buckley - Get On Top


----------



## funnynihilist

Charles Lloyd - TM


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Simply awesome.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Depeche Mode - See You


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - Lean on Me


----------



## funnynihilist

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aqwsderf

Stay a little longer...


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## cafune

do we really need to know where you came from tho


----------



## euphoria04

Drake does absolutely nothing for me 95% of the time. But every so often a song cores in on how you're really feeling in the moment and you can't ignore it.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

kpop tho


----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SLubenstein




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## blue2




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

i'm not living
i'm just killing time

(always) ow


----------



## Replicante

So nostalgic!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


>


Wow, this is really amazing. :smile2:

David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, this is really amazing. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
> 
> David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes


Yeah, It is. I love them. Glad you liked


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

i suck my tongue
in remembrance of you


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Sloqx

Thank you Youtube recommendations


----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Care2018

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Andy Stott - Missing


----------



## hayes




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't amazing but her music is improving so credit there.






lol I just noticed she put an asterisk in the video saying 'mum wasn't angry' lmfao.








> Reminds me of kurt cobain


People who think grunge = Kurt Cobain lol. Not even Nirvana just Kurt Cobain.



> Some White skinny person appears.
> 
> Sad mothefukers: looks like kurtyy cobainnnnn


Well aesthetically not remotely similar lol. Closer to Lil Peep I guess. (Another dead guy.)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Replicante




----------



## cafune




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

fricken obsessed with this song


----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## cafune

preach. i would ask him to lend me his body to lean on but. i'm so tired.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## harrison




----------



## mn123456789




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Placebo - Haemoglobin


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB

Ahh...memories! (Biking to work when it was -35C outside gained me a lot of respect lol!)


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Velorrei




----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cringy Snowflake

I've probably watched this like 50+ times. We need more music videos that frame paganism in a positive light.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cure - A Forest


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Cure - A Forest


One of my faves!

Now I had to put it on teehee


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> One of my faves!
> 
> Now I had to put it on teehee


It's a good one.


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/misjinnn%2F100-gecs-hand-crushed-by-a-mallet-misjin-remix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/luvoxx%2Fforget-me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire mage64

Lately I've been listening to anything without vocals so I can concentrate while working. 

Fan noise < ambient < piano < guitar < lofi <electronic < math rock


----------



## harrison




----------



## cafune

i love this song so much.


----------



## funnynihilist

Don Cherry - Chenrezig


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/lil4c%2Fobedient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - A Time To Be So Small


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## cafune

all flowers in time bend towards the sun
i know you say that there's no one for you
but here is one

devastating.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jesu - Supple Hope


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jesu - Conqueror


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## cafune




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/skoolio%2Fizone

catchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

M83 - Wait


----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - In A Hand Or A Face


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Santigold - Banshee 

I totally forgot about this song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> This is a modern masterpiece


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All Saints - Never Ever


----------



## blue2




----------



## TryingMara

Does To Me - Luke Combs ft. Eric Church


----------



## aqwsderf

TryingMara said:


> Does To Me - Luke Combs ft. Eric Church


I like this too &#128578;


----------



## cafune




----------



## Karsten

cafune said:


>


This is really good. I've been diggin' Sharon lately. I saw her Tiny Desk Concert on youtube was hooked ever since.


----------



## cafune

Karsten said:


> This is really good. I've been diggin' Sharon lately. I saw her Tiny Desk Concert on youtube was hooked ever since.


her voice, her style, her look (•'╻'• ۶)۶ i'd like to say i've been in the know about her for a while but i really haven't listened to enough of her stuff (yet).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Its coming up its dare !! Legend Shaun


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## FREEDDAWG

Whole my life I was listening to hip-hop, but recently I discovered such genre as heavy/doom metal. So now I'm listening to Slipknot, Korn, Black Sabbath, Metallica, Burzum, Cannibal Corpse etc.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Shjatyzu

Jean Michel Jarre - Equinoxe Part 2.
Masterpiece.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Karsten




----------



## D'avjo

I wonder ?? ha


----------



## mt moyt

https://soundcloud.com/mkne/may


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

ohhhhhh i wanna dance with somebody
i wanna feel the heat with somebody
yeaaaaah i wanna dance with somebody 
with somebody who loves me

i wanna dance with somebody _to this song._


----------



## funnynihilist

Charles Mingus - Black Bats and Poles


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

this dancing tho. also my brain has convinced me the longest-haired brunette is cute. why.


----------



## artemissimetra

Paramore - Franklin


----------



## artemissimetra

Ey, this is a good rec. Putting this on my playlist


----------



## either/or

The Gories - Sovereignty Flight


----------



## cafune

this heart of mine is tired but my feet will not retire
the alcohol will not suppress the fear of death and loneliness
i know that i'm not alone

diggin' their whole repertoire, really.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

i faked it every time, but that's alright
i can hardly feel anything
i hardly feel anything at all


----------



## funnynihilist

Can - Dizzy Dizzy


----------



## funnynihilist

Philip Glass - Symphony No 2


----------



## Karsten

Bob Dylan - Crossing the Rubicon


----------



## Noca




----------



## funnynihilist

Soft machine - teeth


----------



## Karsten

79 and still kicking ***...


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## cafune

you lose your way, just take my hand
you're lost at sea, then i'll command your boat to me again

oof, stings. every. time.


----------



## D'avjo

Old school rave, seeing as they seem to be kicking off again UK.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

loved this tune


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## cafune




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moby - Myopia


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

New Order - Vanishing Point


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

so here we are, we're just two losers

love it.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## losthorizon

the silence reverberating through the rest of the house and the slow humming of my computer.


----------



## blue2

The soundtrack to my life :afr


----------



## 10k

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## cafune

i think i'm in love.

this yt comment tho 
phoebe: floats in front of a green screen in mediocre quality
me: wow. a cinematic masterpiece


----------



## Toad Licker

A cute R.E.M. cover.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## cafune

our love's for real
how'd it take a long, long time
to let us feel?

touching your face
how'd it take a long, long time
to be here?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## cafune

Toad Licker said:


>


this song is fantastic; i love it.


----------



## Replicante

Best song of 2020 imo.


----------



## 10k




----------



## 10k

Toad Licker said:


>


she used to make some cover songs, right?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Karsten

James - Waterfall


----------



## cafune




----------



## Toad Licker

cafune said:


> this song is fantastic; i love it.


Yeah, she has a lovely voice. :mushy



10k said:


> she used to make some cover songs, right?


I just found her a couple of days ago. It is probably her, she seems to do plenty of cover songs.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## blue2




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Arbre




----------



## cafune

it ain't beaten down
don't you hear it beatin' now


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

cafune said:


> i faked it every time, but that's alright
> i can hardly feel anything
> i hardly feel anything at all


Oh yeah I discovered this song a while ago it's good. I also like that she's holding up traffic on a scooter :') and in a suit while riding a scooter. Also the sunglasses. 10/10 video.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sneaker Pimps - Roll On

Can't get enough of their songs. 🤗


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moloko - The Time is Now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sneaker Pimps - Small Town Witch


----------



## cafune

i can finally see, you're as f-cked up as me
so how do we win

dodie is good ppl. i wanna be her friend.


----------



## funnynihilist

Black Sabbath - Tomorrow's Dream


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Karsten




----------



## cafune

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah I discovered this song a while ago it's good. I also like that she's holding up traffic on a scooter :') and in a suit while riding a scooter. Also the sunglasses. 10/10 video.


lmao, exactly. the level of obnoxious is perfect.





i know exactly what i want and who i wanna be
i know exactly why i walk and talk like a machine
i'm now becoming my own self-fulfilled prophecy

catchy af tune.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The xx - Together


----------



## cafune

so beautiful.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/skoolio%2Fionevenknowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## max87

Can't remember how to embed a youtube video... but this: 



Funny how a movie turned this feel-good, positive song into an ode to cynicism.


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or

Kim Gordon - Air BnB


----------



## jinx77

Chaotic Dischord - Goat ****in' Virgin Killers From Hell


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## cafune

oh and you come crash 
into me, baby
and i come into you
hike up your skirt a little more
and show your world to me

ooooof.


----------



## cafune

this may just be the anthem to my life.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## EBecca




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## either/or

Thee Headcoatees - Ca Plaine Pour Moi


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## andy1984

ghost bath = my current mood


----------



## mt moyt

https://soundcloud.com/aaroncartier/hometown


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/aaroncartier%2Fyea-prod-dylan-brady


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or

Toad Licker said:


>


Sounds like she's channeling Janis Joplin, I like it. She looks to small to have a voice that strong that carries so well. Was taken aback a bit.


----------



## either/or

Mr Airplane Man - Commit a Crime


----------



## JustSmileZee

Motograter - new design


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cafune




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/agcook%2Fclaws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker

either/or said:


> Sounds like she's channeling Janis Joplin, I like it. She looks to small to have a voice that strong that carries so well. Was taken aback a bit.


I have both of her albums. Just love her voice, so unique. :mushy


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## andy1984

a song about living together apart, in **** sadness and loneliness while "in love". its funny what people go through and that its not uncommon. lyrics 10/10


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## 8888




----------



## Arbre

@pied vert might like this.


----------



## smalldarkcloud

I'm too new to be able to post a YouTube link, so I'll write that I'm really digging "You Made Me Realize" by My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Karsten




----------



## either/or

Duchess Says - Black Flag


----------



## either/or

I can't stop listening to Melenas and can't pick a favorite so here are my top 3 right now...


----------



## estse

https://ursscf.bandcamp.com/album/concert-au-satellite


----------



## estse

https://moorxjewelry.bandcamp.com/track/look-alive


----------



## cafune

'i'd like to cover myself with moss and disappear for a while'
a mood.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## max87




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

This is from the soundtrack to the 1984 movie _*Breakin' 2 Electric Boogaloo*_ and while the name to this movie spawned a funny meme in the 21st century, this song is actually fire.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## cafune

ohHhHhhH ohhHHhhH oh
don't kill my vibe


----------



## coeur_brise

Song makes little sense but its very comforting for some reason:


----------



## D'avjo

Love this track


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre

Discovered this amazing artist on Reddit last night.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Warpaint - No Way Out


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Mars Volta - Teflon


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre

I think this guy is one of the best electronic artists. He seems to be pretty underrated.


----------



## Plasma




----------



## either/or

The Ettes - Alright


----------



## either/or

Does anyone else listen to what others post? Or am I alone in that?


----------



## mt moyt

i like how she says alone

i listen to some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## cafune

either/or said:


> Does anyone else listen to what others post? Or am I alone in that?


only sporadically/if it seems up my alley n_n i listened to your last song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Discovered this band recently. I never knew id grow to like throat singing, but there you go. That band makes it sound pretty damn good honestly.








either/or said:


> Does anyone else listen to what others post? Or am I alone in that?


I listen to what's on the current page at least just to see.


----------



## either/or




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Karsten




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/teardropdigital%2Flucas-lex-swagged-up-ft-luvox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## cafune

those walks tho. that drunkenstuporshame walk, that justgotoffwork hunch walk, that nowalk stretcherlay, that outonthetown runway walk that's hot af <3 let my heart quiet, _danielle._


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cafune

but i have to deal with envy
when you choose the precious few
who've left their pride on the other side
of coming back to you
even in your arms i know 
i'll never get it right
even when you bend 
to give me comfort in the night
i've got to have your word on this
or none of it is true
and all i've said was just instead 
of coming back to you


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## lily




----------



## cafune

just dance me to the dark side of the gym
chances are i'll let you do most anything
i know you're hungry, i can hear it in your voice
and there are many parts of me to touch, you have your choice


----------



## either/or




----------



## EBecca

for some reason that harmonica solo is really trying to make me cry and it's almost succeeding


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Was talking about ballads with my Ma since we've been watching the Voice and I told her there were a lot of great ones by bands I'd listened to a lot as a teen, such as this one by Breaking Benjamin:






Incredible vocals by Burnley.


----------



## Arbre

EBecca said:


> for some reason that harmonica solo is really trying to make me cry and it's almost succeeding


Great song and artist. :yes


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## cafune

i wanna pick you up and scoop you out
i want the secrets your secrets haven't found
paint me in trust
i'll be your best friend
call me the one
this night just can't end
will you share your soul with me
unzip your skin and let me have a see
i want to give you your grin
so tell me you can't bear a room that i'm not in


----------



## Idiolect

Currently listening to Lauv's Modern Loneliness.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vivian Darkbloom




----------



## sabbath9




----------



## sabbath9




----------



## cafune

and i'm pretendin you ain't been on my mind
but i took an interest in the things that you like
and i'm just tryna play it cool 
but that's not what i wanna do
and i'm not tryna be with you now (you now)
but i could be your crush like throw you for a rush like

dancing in a supermarket? it's what everyone ought to be doing rn <3


----------



## 0blank0




----------



## either/or




----------



## Amphoteric

New album from Ensiferum!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Sound - Desire


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Empire of the Sun - Walking on a Dream


----------



## zonebox

Childish Gambino - This Is America





​​


----------



## zonebox

Toad Licker said:


>


I love that song


----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/ravennagolden%2Fopen-my-eyes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## discopotato




----------



## coeur_brise

A most unique and poetic french song. a chanson, if you will, that harkens back to un beau temps


----------



## blue2

coeur_brise said:


> A most unique and poetic french song. a chanson, if you will, that harkens back to un beau temps


Fixed the link to hear :yay


----------



## Arbre




----------



## cafune

are you wild like me?
raised by wolves and other beasts

only happy feels (allowed)


----------



## blue2

Thy broken heart can't be cured with leeches.


----------



## Replicante

blue2 said:


> Thy broken heart can't be cured with leeches.


Amazing versions . Very nice job with lyrics and arrangements.


----------



## Replicante

Also, I watched Lost in Translantion a few days ago. Sometimes is still in my head.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The KVB - Only Now Forever


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## kesker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Ha, school days


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Get on it boy !! :yes



fear24itself said:


>


----------



## coeur_brise

blue2 said:


> Fixed the link to hear :yay


..thank you!


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Molly Nilsson - I Hope You Die

Discovered this song a couple days ago and I love it. Thought the song would be about literally wanting someone to die. lol. It has a nice, dreamy melody.


----------



## cafune

just need you to tell me we're alright, tell me we're okay


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jesu - Plans that Fade


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Karsten




----------



## cafune




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cafune

haunts me in my nightmares.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## blue2




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or

Thee Headcoatees - Here Comes Cessation

Check it out if you like Lo-Fi 90s British Garage Rock sung in French (lol yah right)


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses

Only song I can get into by them other than Gimme Shelter. Completely forgot about this song.


----------



## 8888




----------



## cafune

there is another future waiting there for you <3

really enjoying their oeuvre rn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## smalldarkcloud

The great musician Emitt Rhodes passed yesterday, so I've been listening to his records this morning.

(btw - I love Thee Headcoatees, and any group connected to Billy Childish)


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cafune said:


> there is another future waiting there for you <3
> 
> really enjoying their oeuvre rn


This is one of my favorite bands...Or artists rather. Have you checked out their latest album?


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## cafune

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is one of my favorite bands...Or artists rather. Have you checked out their latest album?


_the slow rush_? mhm C: my favourite track's 'one more hour' the baseball reference sealed the deal for me lol what's yours? i plan on making my way through their discography chronologically because i am def still relatively new to their work and i'd love to see how they've evolved over the years n_n

on that note 




all these people said we wouldn't last a minute, dear
i'm with you and i can roll into another year
just a minute, batter up before you go out there
all your voices said you wouldn't last a minute, babe


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cafune said:


> _the slow rush_? mhm C: my favourite track's 'one more hour' the baseball reference sealed the deal for me lol what's yours? i plan on making my way through their discography chronologically because i am def still relatively new to their work and i'd love to see how they've evolved over the years n_n
> 
> on that note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all these people said we wouldn't last a minute, dear
> i'm with you and i can roll into another year
> just a minute, batter up before you go out there
> all your voices said you wouldn't last a minute, babe


Omg. I love that one. I have no idea which one is my favorite. Other than the single Lost in Yesterday, I enjoy Posthumous Forgiveness, One More Hour, On Track, and Breathe Deeper a lot. It's a tie between Breathe Deeper, Posthumous Forgiveness, and One More Hour. Is it True is a fun track, too. I'd probably say Breathe Deeper as my. favorite. I've listened to pretty much all their stuff. You might like their other stuff, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## wmu'14

Disney cartoon movie songs


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/yungskrrt%2Fchia


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## cafune

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Omg. I love that one. I have no idea which one is my favorite. Other than the single Lost in Yesterday, I enjoy Posthumous Forgiveness, One More Hour, On Track, and Breathe Deeper a lot. It's a tie between Breathe Deeper, Posthumous Forgiveness, and One More Hour. Is it True is a fun track, too. I'd probably say Breathe Deeper as my. favorite. I've listened to pretty much all their stuff. You might like their other stuff, too.


ahhhh i love your answer ;3 'breathe deeper' was def my close second. and i think i will C:


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Were




----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cafune said:


> ahhhh i love your answer ;3 'breathe deeper' was def my close second. and i think i will C:


There's a lot of good ones on The Slow Rush. I'd probably check out Innerspeaker first. Then Lonerism and Currents. I actually think I like The Slow Rush more than Currents. But it's hard to pick between Innerspeaker, Lonerism and The Slow Rush. Currents is good, though. I go through phases where I'll listen to Tame Impala for weeks at a time. lol Would like to have all their albums. I have The Slow Rush album.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just remembered this band. I want to call this band underrated like if I (be annoying and,) compare them to Wolf Alice who I like but they're better (also probably much better live cause the live footage I've seen with Ellie Rowsell singing is sometimes not the best,) but they're still a bit too new I guess lol.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The KVB - Leaning


----------



## ravens




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/boygutz%2Fnvrmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cafune

better work on that hype, bro
shots fired


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## tehuti88

This was...weirdly good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@tehuti88

lol yeah that's one of my favourite mashups. I have a playlist of them. I also like this one a lot:






I like the ridiculous ones too:





















Fergie unironically would make a decent rock/rap-rock singer:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Fergie unironically would make a decent rock/rap-rock singer:


huh I was curious so decided to look looks like she did do a rock track with Slash:






 knew it.


----------



## tehuti88

^ Oh my God, that Vanessa Carlton one reminded me of this video with a guy rapping about firing off a gun and he kept singing the sound effects...I have to look it up though I don't think I could post it here...

...Yeah, he keeps singing, "PLA-KET-KET-KET-KET-KET-KET!" and "Psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo, that's the silencer, BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM, that's the grenade launcher," all to that sappy piano music. :lol



...Edited to say that I should point out that I'm the absolute last person to ever hear about anything. ops :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> ^ Oh my God, that Vanessa Carlton one reminded me of this video with a guy rapping about firing off a gun and he kept singing the sound effects...I have to look it up though I don't think I could post it here...
> 
> ...Yeah, he keeps singing, "PLA-KET-KET-KET-KET-KET-KET!" and "Psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo psshheeoo, that's the silencer, BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM, that's the grenade launcher," all to that sappy piano music. :lol
> 
> ...Edited to say that I should point out that I'm the absolute last person to ever hear about anything. ops :lol


So I didn't know what you meant (actually wondered if you meant Big Shaq - Man's not hot because I think he does something similar at one point, but that's not piano music,) so googled it and I'm dying:






what is that? I found the one you actually meant though with Vanessa Carlton I guess there are a bunch of different versions that's hilarious. People add that Vanessa Carlton song to so much stuff.

I think one of the people who created the original song is actually Miley Cyrus's brother but I dunno which one it is.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## James10145

*.*

the seagulls out my window


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## aqwsderf

All the Hamilton songs


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> David Bowie - The Man Who Sold the World


The Nirvana cover is so much better than the original!


----------



## cafune

have a heart have a heart have a heart
wonder what your boyfriend thinks about your braces
what about them
i'm all about them
so this is it then?
you're here to win, friend
click click saddle up see you on the moon then
you're all alone, friend
pick up the phone then
ring ring call them up 
tell them bout the new trends


----------



## cafune

they're gonna eat me alive
can you hear my heart beatin' like a hammer beatin' like a hammer
help i'm alive my heart keeps beatin' like a hammer
hard to be soft
tough to be tender


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> The Nirvana cover is so much better than the original!


Imo, I like them both in their own way but the Nirvana cover is good too.  I heard Nirvana's version way before the original.


----------



## either/or

cafune said:


> they're gonna eat me alive
> can you hear my heart beatin' like a hammer beatin' like a hammer
> help i'm alive my heart keeps beatin' like a hammer
> hard to be soft
> tough to be tender


I love this track

Reminds me of every anxiety provoking situation I've even been in. It captures the feeling of inadequacy so well.

_I tremble
They're gonna eat me alive
If I stumble
They're gonna eat me alive
Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer
Help I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train_


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was randomly looking through the people who follow me on some old twitter account and saw this band and remembered this song:






They haven't posted anything on any of their social media accounts since 2016 or released any music and also only have the one album I think, but this is a tuune. Super underground considering how good it is. They have less followers and subscribers than me everywhere somehow how is that possible?


----------



## D'avjo

****ing mashed to this


----------



## D'avjo

pilllllllllllls


----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Duran Duran - A View to a Kill


----------



## cafune

if i die before my time
bury me upside down


----------



## Replicante




----------



## cafune

tonight i fall from far below
i'm ready for
dimensional connection gold
i'm highest from


----------



## alemp60634

Breath - Haze

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## cafune




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

Kanye sounds like Eminem sometimes, i never really listened to him before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## James10145

*.*

Its pouring down outside n its peaceful listening to rain beat down


----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or




----------



## cafune

oh would you be so kind
as to fall in love with me
you see i'm trying
i know you know that
i like you but that's not enough
so if you will please fall in love with me
oh do me a favour
can your heart rate rise a little

how many women could i love?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Andy Stott - Dismantle


----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## cafune

say for me that i'm alright
though things get kind of slow
she might think that i've forgotten her
don't tell her it isn't so
and though our separation
it pierced me to the heart
she still lives inside of me
we've never been apart
and i hear her name here and there
as i go from town to town
and i've never gotten used to it
i've just learned to turn it off
either i'm too sensitive
or else i'm gettin' soft


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or

Pixies - Caribou


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Plasma




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker

2020 for me. :eyes


----------



## Were

it will premiere in a few minutes :


----------



## Tetragammon

One of my favorite black metal songs.






"Through with spit for all things divine / Through with spit for all things so ****ING BLIND"


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## donistired




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## kesker




----------



## either/or




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or

I know they are riot girl or sorta-riot girl but I don't care, I love the intensity. I just ignore the lyrics.


----------



## TryingMara

One Night Standards - Ashley McBryde


----------



## Karsten




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World


----------



## Were

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World


That has a great bassline.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Were said:


> That has a great bassline.


It does. Haha. This and My Friends are such underrated songs by them.


----------



## either/or

The Kills - What New York Used to Be


----------



## Were

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It does. Haha. This and My Friends are such underrated songs by them.


Maybe some people don't like the ding dang dong dong ding dang dong part lol.


----------



## James10145

*My frying pan*

.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Were said:


> Maybe some people don't like the ding dang dong dong ding dang dong part lol.


:haha That's Red Hot Chili Peppers for you. I don't mind it.


----------



## Replicante

This again. Totally addictive.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Replicante said:


> This again. Totally addictive.


I remember at the end of 2008 I had just finished school and got so sick that I was bedridden for days and had a cough so bad that I coughed up bloody phlegm. My immune system was compromised due to extreme depression and as I recall I played this song a number of times because it was the only thing that spoke to me at the time. Now Pete Steele is still amazing but if I'm not in the right mood I need to avoid it.






This one here sums up my feelings of life more or less. Only in Dreams would I have a clean bill of health. Only In Dreams could I be my own best friend. Only In Dreams she exists.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## kesker

All these:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Lovely Bones has good song choices. 

This Mortal Coil - Song to the Siren

Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking


----------



## either/or

kesker said:


> All these:


 Love the 'Will There Be Enough Water' duet. Though liked Jack better with the Stripes and Alison better with The Kills.


----------



## kesker

either/or said:


> Love the 'Will There Be Enough Water' duet. Though liked Jack better with the Stripes and Alison better with The Kills.


I saw you posted the kills, one of my all time favorite bands, so I had to find something with Alison in it. I love both she and Jack everywhere all the time.


----------



## either/or

kesker said:


> I saw you posted the kills, one of my all time favorite bands, so I had to find something with Alison in it. I love both she and Jack everywhere all the time.


Yes love the Kills, especially Midnight Boom one of my favorite albums, so many great tracks on there. They're both so talented but I love their earlier stuff so much nothing they've done more recently could ever compare.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## kesker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## EBecca




----------



## hayes




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker

EBecca said:


>


Ah, Angel. I love her.


----------



## hayes

I've been listening to this for the past few hours, definitely helps get me in the mood to clean.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EBecca

kesker said:


> Ah, Angel. I love her.


oh saaaame


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Modest Mouse - Dirty Fingernails

lol...Who knew a song about fingernails could be so good. 😂 I haven't listened to this one in awhile.


----------



## mt moyt

rejuvenating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## CopadoMexicano

call me nuts but i like this music helps me relax


----------



## alwaysrunning

The whir coming from my laptop, it's getting on a bit now and the neighbours coming in and out their bedsits and in a minute the woman next door will be on her mobile chatting away. Every night around ten haha. I told a friend this, said that she is foreign and I don't know what she is saying and he said "she's probably talking about you", lol.


----------



## EBecca




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fiona Apple - Parting Gift


----------



## Persephone The Dread

While looking up creative commons music to use for YouTube I discovered a genre on freemusicarchive called spoken weird, which is pretty much creepy spoken word music stuff lol.

https://freemusicarchive.org/genre/Spoken_Weird

https://freemusicarchive.org/music/...sylum/wheeler_antabanez_-_03_-_Blizzard_Beast


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sitting here at 2.30am just grieving. No tears, no shame. Just a heavy heart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## either/or

Slowdive - Souvlaki Space Station


----------



## Replicante

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I remember at the end of 2008 I had just finished school and got so sick that I was bedridden for days and had a cough so bad that I coughed up bloody phlegm. My immune system was compromised due to extreme depression and as I recall I played this song a number of times because it was the only thing that spoke to me at the time. Now Pete Steele is still amazing but if I'm not in the right mood I need to avoid it.


I'm sorry for your depression, man. I hope you're better now. I totally understand the feeling. Type O Negative mix depression and energy so perfectly. You're right respecting your mood.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## hayes

I have been enjoying the original cast recording for EVITA.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

A dark place in the light of the city
I know this feeling, I keep buried inside.
Won't retreat or delete; it ends tonight.
Oh, the dull pain that remains isn't pretty,
I'm being smothered by the flames I ignite.
Oh, my city is burning tonight.

So how's it gonna feel when I leave this town?
Broken, burning with the memories that we once found.
I'm out of time and I, I'm out of place
And I, left a love I can't replace to find home,
And every time I'm left with nothing
Home, but nothing's all I need to find home,
Another town there's always something,
Home, but never inside me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Replicante said:


> I'm sorry for your depression, man. I hope you're better now. I totally understand the feeling. Type O Negative mix depression and energy so perfectly. You're right respecting your mood.


Not better. Just stronger. Cheers man.


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## blue2

Trippy video.


----------



## either/or

Excaliber said:


>


I posted this in the 90's thread, one of the best songs of the decade can listen to it over and over.

_Cause it's a bittersweet symphony this life
__ Trying to make ends meet, you're a slave to the money then you die._

Simply stated but so true.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Third Eye Blind - Good for You


----------



## EBecca




----------



## Excaliber

either/or said:


> I posted this in the 90's thread, one of the best song's of the decade can listen to it over and over.
> 
> _Cause it's a bittersweet symphony this life
> __ Trying to make ends meet, you're a slave to the money then you die._
> 
> Simply stated but so true.


Yeah very true, it's those words that made me pause and think. This song is among my favorites


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## alwaysrunning

Excaliber said:


>


Stereophonics one of the best bands ever!!! :grin2:


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## alwaysrunning

Dancing with tears in my eyes


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Listening to the first and second album by Garbage. I've been meaning to listen to both for years and never came around to it until now. I know what albums I'm adding to my collection. 🤗


----------



## Replicante

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Not better. Just stronger. Cheers man.


That's the spirit!


----------



## rabidfoxes

Been playing this for days. I'm going through a phase. Bryan Ferry has teeth like a rat and his suit is from another time. It's perfect.


----------



## kesker

D'avjo said:


>


I'm digging this....


----------



## kesker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

D'avjo said:


>


This is really good.

I heard a few songs by them I like. High Roller and Born Too Slow are good.


----------



## D'avjo

kesker said:


> I'm digging this....


cool, I love the Charlatans, seen them live so many times


----------



## D'avjo

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is really good.
> 
> I heard a few songs by them I like. High Roller and Born Too Slow are good.


Yeah I really like them. The original Reign track by Unkle is very good as well, as is the rest of that album.


----------



## either/or

Why do I always feel like listening to some kind of trip hop on Sunday afternoons?


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ABurnedPrince




----------



## EBecca




----------



## kesker

It's actually Martha.....


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

D'avjo said:


> Yeah I really like them. The original Reign track by Unkle is very good as well, as is the rest of that album.


I'll have to check it out.  
@either/or That's a good Bjork song. <3

Billie Eilish - My Future


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I
> @*either/or* That's a good Bjork song. <3


Glad you liked it, I love her darker stuff.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Glad you liked it, I love her darker stuff.


Her darker stuff is pretty good. I love that industrial sound she has and her voice is so unique.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## harrison




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## harrison




----------



## zkv

Communiqué by Dire Straits. I'll follow it with Making Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bone Thugs N Harmony - Thuggish Ruggish Bone

Garbage - Milk

I think out of all the singles, this is my new favorite Garbage single. Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## either/or

Kim Gordon & Kim Deal in the same video.....:heart :nw


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## zonebox

Some old techno music made on an Amiga


----------



## Beatnik

Claude Debussy's "The Engulfed Cathedral" is my all time favorite classical song, by far. I've been listening these different arrangements and versions, like this orchestral non-piano version. Maybe it's just me, but it's weird how the reduced sound quality and "wear" on this specific record, actually makes it even more amazing and "emotional". I believe this performance was recorded in the 40's and then recorded into this vinyl(?), so you can here both the imperfections of the 40's recording technology and scratches on the disc.






I usually just listen the first two minutes of the song, that's "the thing" in the song for me, I'm guessing it's the moment before _the cathedral rises from the sea_?


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## zonebox

MC Frontalot - Internet Sucks


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Glass Animals - Black Mambo

My oldest sister just got me into this band. I like a few of their songs so far.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Empire of the Sun - We Are the People 

I love this song. I'm really digging the chorus a lot, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or

True Widow - The Trapper and the Trapped

Amazing duet an soooo much fuzz


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Amphoteric

New album from Finntroll in September. Sounds good so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Karsten




----------



## harrison

Pretty trippy:


----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream

harrison said:


> Pretty trippy:


I do find this sort of music relaxing. I used to listen to old reruns of Hearts of Space on the radio after work on Sunday nights, and they'd play this sort of music.


----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison

Fever Dream said:


> I do find this sort of music relaxing. I used to listen to old reruns of Hearts of Space on the radio after work on Sunday nights, and they'd play this sort of music.


That's a good one too mate - yeah, I like listening to stuff like that sometimes, it's almost like a bit of mindfulness - brings you right back to what's happening right now.

Not sure if you've looked into that at all but it can be very good for anxiety.


----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## oodledoodles




----------



## kesker

String Wizard.....


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Omni-slash

^The acoustics of this version is phenomenal. Can't decide which one is better though.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Fixxer

80s style video


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EBecca




----------



## either/or

Sunday afternoon again so that means trip hop


----------



## either/or

Omni-slash said:


> ^The acoustics of this version is phenomenal. Can't decide which one is better though.


This is an incredible video, can only imagine being at this show. The acoustics and ambiance must have been amazing.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## alwaysrunning

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Twenty One Pilots - Car Radio


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> True Widow - The Trapper and the Trapped
> 
> Amazing duet an soooo much fuzz


Omg. I'm loving this. &#129321;


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Omg. I'm loving this. &#129321;


It's so good, isn't it? I love them, they're like really heavy shoegaze or something. Very atmospheric but lot of distortion and lots of bass and heavy at the same time.


----------



## either/or

^ 1:00:00 - 1:08:00 is amazing


----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

Idiots more often than not. lol

Ok, jokes aside.


----------



## Fixxer

Can almost call this a laid back song, by Slayer's standards.


----------



## sabbath9

All the albums engineered / produced by the late great Martin Birch RIP. Deep Purple, Iron Maiden, Wishbone Ash, Black Sabbath, Rainbow, Fleetwood Mac, Whitesnake, Blue Oyster Cult, Gary Moore, Jeff Beck, Michael Schenker Group, etc.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## kesker

Lol at 2:49


----------



## kesker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Rx Queen


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> It's so good, isn't it? I love them, they're like really heavy shoegaze or something. Very atmospheric but lot of distortion and lots of bass and heavy at the same time.


It's like psychedelic shoegaze if that's even a genre. lol I listened to it like 5 more times.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## either/or

Cat Power - We All Die


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/tonyvonurmind%2Ffirst-time-for-everything-feat-dylan-brady


__
https://soundcloud.com/an_gst%2Fno-more-pt-1-feat-333-prod-333-gineng

emo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jane's Addiction - No One's Leaving


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Cat Power - We All Die


Wow, you have good taste in music. Will add this to my playlist.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, you have good taste in music. Will add this to my playlist.


 Ha thanks well at least someone thinks so.:boogie

You should post yours as Youtube videos so we can check them out.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Muralao

I'm listening to the Roots, and their first album, been a fan for years, but can't stand their new stuff, much prefer the classic material.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Ha thanks well at least someone thinks so.:boogie
> 
> You should post yours as Youtube videos so we can check them out.


lol I should. I get lazy when it comes to posting links I guess.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## EBecca




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## MCHB




----------



## harrison




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Mainly for video, but not a bad tune


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## hayes




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## That Random Guy

*Hurt*

Hurt by Johnny Cash


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song slaps. 

The Neighbourhood - Devil's Advocate


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - Ohms


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Glue




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Fixxer

Back then they "rocked" a bit...


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Euripides

It's 5AM.


----------



## Euripides

Replicante said:


> ...


Noice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Garbage - Vow


----------



## CopadoMexicano

:um


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Bm10033

That is a tchuneee


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante

Euripides said:


> Noice.


Yeah, such a cool vocal performance. Great band.


----------



## either/or




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Fever Dream

Eerie, but oddly soothing.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Its August but its always christmas in my house. :um


----------



## Replicante




----------



## CopadoMexicano

^^Nice choice, I like enya especially her o come o come emmanuel song and aniron.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or

Jessica Lea Mayfield Covers Elliot Smith


----------



## either/or

I can't stop listening to this. You have to listen to it with earbuds in and your eyes closed to fully appreciate it's depth and nuance and all the subtle tones. There are so many different different layers going on at the same time. When I listen to 4:16 to the end I just want to die. I'm so pissed that this album got removed from Tidal for some reason now when I want to listen to it I have to open Youtube. :mum


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hurt*

Johnny Cash's Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## 8888




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Neighbourhood - Cherry Flavored


----------



## either/or




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Euripides




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deftones - (L) Mirl

🤩


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## That Random Guy

*Fredric*

フレデリック「オドループ」Music Video | Frederic "oddloop"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sixth June - Drowning


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interpol - The New


----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker

You moved and merged another music thread with this thread and now it is over 40,000 posts and needs to be remade. f***ing moronic...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or

Did the "what are you digging" thread get merged into this one?


----------



## either/or




----------



## EBecca




----------



## mt moyt

either/or said:


> Did the "what are you digging" thread get merged into this one?


yeah


----------



## Toad Licker

This is a wonderful cover song.


----------



## Toad Licker

either/or said:


> Did the "what are you digging" thread get merged into this one?


I know they merged the What Are You Listening To? thread from the fun forums with this thread. It had been in there since I joined.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fixxer

I had a few "Default" song stuck in my head, from the early 2000s

Wasting my life away
Wasting my time
Deny

High school years.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

this RNB Artist is finally back after almost twenty years of putting an album. :duck


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Warpaint - CC

I jammed this song in my car yesterday and I can't stop listening to it. Holy mess. It's too good. Forgot how much I enjoyed this track by them. For some reason, it's like my least played song by them and I have no idea why. I'll be listening to it more. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grimes - Pin


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Khyle785

OMG wow this group has fantastic taste in music I swear!!

Listening lately to a lot of :
Grizzly Bear
Elliott Smith
Atlas Sound
Daniel Rossen
STRFKR
Local Natives
Generationals
Neon Indian.....
Tame Impala!!! 

  

I just wish I could go to see more concerts this year :'(


----------



## Khyle785

purplepeopleeater said:


> interpol - the new


yessssss!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Miss that year 2009


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Khyle785 said:


> yessssss!!!


I love it when the song progresses into something different halfway through. &#128076;


----------



## either/or

Khyle785 said:


> OMG wow this group has fantastic taste in music I swear!!
> Listening lately to a lot of :
> Elliott Smith


So do you! ; )

Not sure if you've heard of this album yet but if not you might want to check it out - I just discovered it recently myself. It's a bunch of ES covers by Seth Avett and Jessica Lea Mayfield. I guess it took them years to figure out all the chords etc. and record the songs, they're amazing covers think you'd like it.

*Seth Avett and Jessica Lea Mayfield Sing Elliot Smith*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZqsyBiYZFQ1aaC0wUjdyg08IoRie0z-s


----------



## donistired




----------



## Khyle785

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I love it when the song progresses into something different halfway through. &#55357;&#56396;


Precisely why I've always felt very strongly about that one.... I have to listen to the album again right now haha....always brings me back in time to high school - i always had that one on repeat for the longest time!!


----------



## Khyle785

either/or said:


> So do you! ; )
> 
> Not sure if you've heard of this album yet but if not you might want to check it out - I just discovered it recently myself. It's a bunch of ES covers by Seth Avett and Jessica Lea Mayfield. I guess it took them years to figure out all the chords etc. and record the songs, they're amazing covers think you'd like it.
> 
> *Seth Avett and Jessica Lea Mayfield Sing Elliot Smith*
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZqsyBiYZFQ1aaC0wUjdyg08IoRie0z-s


I will listen, interested!!


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Khyle785 said:


> Precisely why I've always felt very strongly about that one.... I have to listen to the album again right now haha....always brings me back in time to high school - i always had that one on repeat for the longest time!!


I own the album and it's really good.  I remember Obstacle 1 when I was like 9 years old. The New is one of my faves.

Listening to Nothing's Shocking by Jane's Addiction. I'm loving this album.


----------



## either/or




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW




----------



## mt moyt

Lake - Yohuna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hayes




----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

yep, Im good. :fall


----------



## Manooffewwords




----------



## CopadoMexicano

played this composition in high school.


----------



## Toad Licker

A very nice cover song.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

can never let go of christmas. :duck


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains


----------



## blue2




----------



## either/or




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fever Dream said:


>


My favorite soundtrack and trilogy of all time.


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## andy1984

ben howard because i just came back from the beach lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orbital - Halcyon


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## zonebox




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## aqwsderf

I can't listen to this without crying right now lol

I love my parents. I wish I could fix things for them and just make it right. Why does life have to be so hard


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## max87




----------



## either/or

Elliot Smith - Tomorrow Tomorrow
omg @ the beauty, speed and complexity of his fingerpicking


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

yeah i know its lotr but i cant help it ugh


----------



## max87

either/or said:


> Elliot Smith - Tomorrow Tomorrow
> omg @ the beauty, speed and complexity of his fingerpicking


One of my favorite songs by Elliott. Such an underrate dgenius.


----------



## either/or

Toad Licker said:


>


Love this track but I can't find it on Tidal, do you know which album it's on by any chance? They have the acoustic version but not this one. Sometimes they don't have all the albums depending on who the record label is, some labels don't put their stuff on Tidal.



max87 said:


> One of my favorite songs by Elliott. Such an underrate dgenius.


Yea it's an amazing track, one of my faves too. Love the whole album. He was known more for his writing and singing but he was also an a gifted musician as well. He played basically every instrument himself on most of the tracks he recorded and then would mix them all himself.


----------



## either/or




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker

either/or said:


> Love this track but I can't find it on Tidal, do you know which album it's on by any chance? They have the acoustic version but not this one. Sometimes they don't have all the albums depending on who the record label is, some labels don't put their stuff on Tidal.


Ah I see, I have never used Tidal or any of them for that matter, lol. Anyhoo, the album is called Scale Down, same as the song. Good luck, I hope you find it. I love Rising Appalachia, I have all of their music.


----------



## either/or

Toad Licker said:


> Ah I see, I have never used Tidal or any of them for that matter, lol. Anyhoo, the album is called Scale Down, same as the song. Good luck, I hope you find it. I love Rising Appalachia, I have all of their music.


Argh stupid Tidal doesn't have that one, it only has like 3 studio albums looks like they've put out like 6 or 7. Damn you, Tidal. :wife Well anyway thanks for checking will have to check the other albums out.


----------



## Toad Licker

either/or said:


> Argh stupid Tidal doesn't have that one, it only has like 3 studio albums looks like they've put out like 6 or 7. Damn you, Tidal. :wife Well anyway thanks for checking will have to check the other albums out.


I just checked the bands wiki, and it turns out that this is a live version from the album: R.I.S.E. (Rising Appalachia) (2008). Evolutions in Sound: Live

Evolutions in Sound is the name of this album. :smile2:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## blue2




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@doe deer


----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Serbianw0lf

@Amphoteric


----------



## Amphoteric

@Serbianw0lf


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

A nice Brazilian band!


----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Tetragammon

New UADA album is pretty good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trick Daddy - I'm a Thug 🕺🕺


----------



## either/or




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/dreamtrak%2Fodyssey-pt-2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## either/or

Amphoteric said:


>


Awesome track, love this album. Love the classic SY "noise solo" starting at 3:25.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Amphoteric

either/or said:


> Awesome track, love this album. Love the classic SY "noise solo" starting at 3:25.


Yup! The intro is what drew me in and then the whole song just kept on getting better and better


----------



## Tetragammon

Have a bit of a love/hate relationship with Post Rock but I haven't been able to stop listening to this lately.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bush - Personal Holloway


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## Tetragammon

Haven't listened to APC in years, but recently remembered my favorite song from their catalogue.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Something between heavy metal and folk music. So Enslaved. Must be due for their new record very soon.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I was listening to "At the door by the Strokes" on repeat, now I am listening to Four Seasons, by Crowded House


----------



## Replicante

Loving this


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't care what all the so-called black metal purists have to say, their opinions are as inconsequential as a fart in the wind.

But this record here introduced me to sludge-punk music with black metal roots, and it's a great sound. I also picked the album up fortuitously off the shelf when I was 17, took one look at the cover and knew I was taking it home with me. Well, when I finally got the chance to take a listen I certainly was not disappointed with the Fenriz and Nocturno Culto.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Notorious B.I.G. - Machine Gun Funk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bone Thugs N Harmony - Shoot 'Em Up 

Portishead - Roads...I like the live version better. Some live versions I like better than the studio versions and vice versa.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Marilyn Manson - Infinite Darkness


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Melanie Martinez - Glued


----------



## hayes




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or

I don't always listen to hip-hop but when I do I prefer KRS-One.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im always dreamin ugh


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## Sloqx

"I felt wanted..."


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Toad Licker

Brand new Ani DiFranco. :mushy


----------



## harrison




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Alice in Chains - I Can't Remember


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lush - Undertow


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Replicante

This again


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Slowdive - Melon Yellow

Lush - Untogether


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Whirr - Keep


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker

Brand new AC/DC. :evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lush - Nothing Natural

Going through a Lush binge. Man, this was some of shoegaze at its best imo. Shoegaze knows how to make me feel better and music in general.


----------



## FritzThird

La Fine Equipe ft. Mr. J. Medeiros - What Eva - YouTube
Sugar Ray - Spinning Away - YouTube


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Porno for Pyros - Wishing Well


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pinkshinyultrablast - Glitter


----------



## IndoID

Tiësto - L'Amour Toujours feat. Delaney Jane @ Ultra Miami 2016


----------



## kurtzouma

Waka waka by Shakira


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Oooh.  I like this.


----------



## either/or

@PurplePeopleEater it's so good, isn't it? So noisy and intense : ) I love their first two albums.


----------



## either/or

The Headcoatees - Louis Riel


----------



## blue2




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> @PurplePeopleEater it's so good, isn't it? So noisy and intense : ) I love their first two albums.


Yesss. I need to check out more. 

Beach Fossils - Social Jetlag


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Porno for Pyros - Tahitian Moon


----------



## either/or

How come no one posts in here anymore?


----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2

Equity said:


>


.. Your links not working bro, just put youtube inside the brackets


----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Police - One World (Not Three)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LSD and the Search for God - Starting Over 

Found a new shoegaze band and this song is addicting. Well, new to me. Although, not a fan of the band name. Not that that matters.


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## firelight




----------



## donistired




----------



## zkv

"I liked that guitar. It sounded good. I started moving around to the music, swinging my hips."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The English Beat - March of the Swivel Heads

Just casually listening to a random song but it is so good and I can't stop playing it. &#55358;&#56611; lol


----------



## Replicante




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## kesker




----------



## zkv




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beach House - One Thing


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Beach House - One Thing


Really cool track, I love the slow but deliberate tempo and the spacey / atmospheric guitar at the end.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Really cool track, I love the slow but deliberate tempo and the spacey / atmospheric guitar at the end.


They are one of my favorite bands. I love the spacey sounds in their music. Cant pick a favorite album by them.


----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pinkshinyultrablast - Marigold


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Animal Ghosts - Heal


----------



## blue2




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Animal Ghosts - Heal


omg another amazing track, love the pitch bending and wall of noise. Reminds me of My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> omg another amazing track, love the pitch bending and wall of noise. Reminds me of My Bloody Valentine.


It's pretty good.


----------



## zkv

Cat Stevens round!





















The guy is magical.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Moon Loves Honey - She Dives


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Clash - Straight to Hell


----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Beatnik




----------



## either/or

Mazzy Star - Among My Swan (album)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still Corners - Crying

Sounds so beautiful and unique. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Dry Fantasy

Yesss, more new Mogwai. Just what I need.


----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## Replicante

Track for halloween


----------



## either/or




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Serbianw0lf




----------



## harrison




----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe

someone who cares - three days grace


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Alice in Chains - Rotten Apple


----------



## Fever Dream

harrison said:


>


Now you got me thinking about this...


----------



## harrison

Fever Dream said:


> Now you got me thinking about this...


Even the Dire Straits song is really starting to show it's age now - although I've always liked the drums at the start - but what's a bit of a worry is I actually used to watch The Beverley Hillbillies too. I'm definitely getting much too old.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dream, Ivory - Dream, Ivory


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sloqx said:


>


I love this song and that album.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## ravens




----------



## Euripides

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:


----------



## andy1984




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fat Joe - Success


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## donistired




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or

Lyyli said:


>


I love Mazzy Star - so dark and introspective and meandering. Their songs all sound so effortless but full of meaning, if that makes sense.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Funny. I was just listening to Low a couple days ago. Haven't heard Throw Out the Line, though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Skinshape - Take My Time


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wild Nothing - Ride


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Funny. I was just listening to Low a couple days ago. Haven't heard Throw Out the Line, though.


They're so good, the tempos are so slow and methodical.


----------



## zkv

Relatable lyrics and movie reference all in one. My job is done.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Skinshape - The Moment


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/678uno%2Fpaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dream, Ivory - Scorpion


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Happy House


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Black Sabbath - Supernaut


----------



## either/or

I love this video, it's so cool. It must have been so tedious to make though setting up all those drum kits and amps and Jack and Meg having to do a million takes for each scene.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low Hum - Escape


----------



## lily




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deconstruction - Get At 'Em


----------



## Tetragammon

Really enjoying this so far...


----------



## zkv

A throwback to the good ol' MTV days. I had no idea how genial it was back then, but I do now. Should probably listen to some more Molotov and find out if they're awesome or this was a one-off brilliant song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, this is beautiful. 🤩

Sleep Party People - Notes to You


----------



## either/or

There's so much anguish and vulnerability in her in her voice. She sings with such a whispery / murmured voice, she's like a female Elliot Smith.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## blue2

What's going on outside my window.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## truant

I know most of you can't rock as hard as I do, but


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## blue2

The souls of the damned.


----------



## harrison




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## 8888




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## john.myles

Radikal Guru pon de controls.&#128154;✌


----------



## harrison




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## kesker




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Excaliber

@Replicante The video you posted is unavailable, now I wanna know what song it is 

**Edit - got it from the URL


----------



## Lyyli

either/or said:


> I love Mazzy Star - so dark and introspective and meandering. Their songs all sound so effortless but full of meaning, if that makes sense.


Indeed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Depeche Mode - If You Want


----------



## either/or




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cardigans - Your New Cuckoo


----------



## john.myles

De dubmaster, Radikal Guru.&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## andy1984




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

andy1984 said:


>


Amazing track. I love the "speak-singing" and the guitar riff/solo thing at like 2:50 where is sounds like a cross between a siren and horror flick sequence.


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Joy Division - Decades


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker

lily said:


>


Ok, we have a winner.


----------



## kesker

either/or said:


>


More Kills please.


----------



## kesker




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/arthurjreptilian%2Fdeadfunk


----------



## either/or

kesker said:


> More Kills please.


How about a Kills poster? I just bought this off Ebay the other day. It was $100 but worth it, it's a numbered concert lithograph, I think they only made like 100 of them. There was another one that was signed by Alison Mosshart but it was like $250 which is too rich for my blood. I have a couple of White Stripes concert posters already, I think I might start collecting them


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chelsea Wolfe - The Abyss


----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/arthurjreptilian%2Fbones

reminds me of John Maus


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## blue2




----------



## mt moyt

what can i say, i just like cheesy music


----------



## kesker

either/or said:


> How about a Kills poster? I just bought this off Ebay the other day. It was $100 but worth it, it's a numbered concert lithograph, I think they only made like 100 of them. There was another one that was signed by Alison Mosshart but it was like $250 which is too rich for my blood. I have a couple of White Stripes concert posters already, I think I might start collecting them


That is awesome! Coincidentally I've been looking for a Mosshart poster for my den. I don't recall ever seeing that one. Very cool.


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Joy Division - Digital


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I skipped to a random part of this song, sometimes I just want to see if it's worth listening to the whole thing, and it was this:

_Marilyn's bungalow, it's number seven
In the pink palace where men made her legend
Owned by a sheik who killed thousands of gay men
I guess that's why he bought the campest hotel in LA then_

:spit

I really like her voice, but mostly her music isn't quite what I'm looking for and is less interesting then her voice. She has a great voice though (to the point where it makes the music sound even worse.) Dunno what I want. Probably something more baroque/art pop or rockier or both.
















Like this maybe:






Florence and the Machine are like the best though:






I also think Lorde's music works better slightly and Lana Del Rey's and they're both poppy and overproduced as well. So I dunno. Lana is more serious though.


----------



## harrison




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think this is actually live. Which kind of surprised me because a lot of stuff from back in the day wasn't even performed live when it was new. That was just how it was then. And sometimes still is.


----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or




----------



## Beatnik

Pretty good country song, I think it's about losing your virginity to a prostitute? I like how the song "builds up" from verse->bridge->chorus. This should be blasted on at full volume.


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## 8888




----------



## either/or




----------



## john.myles

Dem Ah Sleep


----------



## name88

N'to - Croche youtube.com/watch?v=y-6N1iBXhe0


----------



## blue2

Retry ? [yes] [no]


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deconstruction - Fire in the Hole


----------



## either/or




----------



## blue2




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Replicante

Excaliber said:


> @*Replicante* The video you posted is unavailable, now I wanna know what song it is
> 
> **Edit - got it from the URL


It is Forest Families by The Knife. Great song from a great album .


----------



## Replicante

blue2 said:


>


That's nice!


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## blue2

Replicante said:


> That's nice!


Yes it's got a good vibe, synth type remixes go well with alot of songs.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Faith No More - Falling to Pieces


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Faith No More - Falling to Pieces


 I don't know that one but I liked Epic when it was first out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know that one but I liked Epic when it was first out.


That's a good one too. I like We Care a Lot as well. Good song imo.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cure - Lullaby


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

Lots of Elliot Smith. Because I listen to lots of Elliot when I'm feeling like ****.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or

New White Stripes video released to promote the new greatest hits album...Meg looks like such a badass on the drums in this video. : D


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cardigans - Heartbreaker


----------



## harrison




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer

Imagine a world without Covid...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


>


This is pretty good. Video is a bit comical, too. :lol

Wild Nothing - Cloudbusting


----------



## Tetragammon

I feel like the only black metal fan on here. This helped me get through a tough exam today:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phantogram - A Dark Tunnel


----------



## ravens




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is pretty good. Video is a bit comical, too. :lol


Yeah, their music is good, and their videos hilarious. You should check out more of their music.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah, their music is good, and their videos hilarious. You should check out more of their music.


I dig their style.  I'll definitely check out more of them.

Faith No More - A Small Victory


----------



## ravens




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have always loved this album and I can't hear this song without getting into it.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Outkast - B.O.B. (Bombs Over Baghdad)


----------



## Excaliber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cardigans - Marvel Hill


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol


----------



## either/or




----------



## blue2




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sneaker Pimps - The Fuel


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bush - Swim


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol


lol there's a music video now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cure - Icing Sugar

Robert Smith has such a sexy singing voice. Omg.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Shoulders to My Feet


----------



## either/or




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Turn Into


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lana Del Rey - West Coast


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Turn Into


Such a great track, I love this album. Their first two albums are amazing, I don't really listen to the later albums though. I think Way Out if my favorite track but so many great songs on that album


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Such a great track, I love this album. Their first two albums are amazing, I don't really listen to the later albums though. I think Way Out if my favorite track but so many great songs on that album





either/or said:


> Such a great track, I love this album. Their first two albums are amazing, I don't really listen to the later albums though. I think Way Out if my favorite track but so many great songs on that album


I agree. Show Your Bones has so many good ones. I also like It's Blitz! and Fever to Tell. I tried to get into their stuff after that and wanted to like it but I just couldn't. I guess after It's Blitz! it just sounded boring and not as fun I guess. I liked their electronic pop sound on the third album. I remember buying It's Blitz! at Best Buy not long after it came out but I no longer have it. I think my favorite one is Warrior but it's always impossible for me to pick a favorite. That album has hit after hit.

At least I can find a lot of songs I do like, though. That way I almost never get bored thank god. lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

U2 - Bad

Never cared for U2 except for a couple songs then heard this song on The 100 and the singer sounded familiar so I looked it up. And I'm addicted to it now. 😌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


>


I like this. Only other song I knew by them was Bela Lugosi's Dead.


----------



## aqwsderf

They played this song at my high school graduation. It made me sad then. Makes me sad now.

Idk, I guess I feel like I don't often choose to "dance"


----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I agree. Show Your Bones has so many good ones. I also like It's Blitz! and Fever to Tell. I tried to get into their stuff after that and wanted to like it but I just couldn't. I guess after It's Blitz! it just sounded boring and not as fun I guess. I liked their electronic pop sound on the third album. I remember buying It's Blitz! at Best Buy not long after it came out but I no longer have it. I think my favorite one is Warrior but it's always impossible for me to pick a favorite. That album has hit after hit.
> 
> At least I can find a lot of songs I do like, though. That way I almost never get bored thank god. lol


Yea I think Show Your Bones is my fave but so many great ones on Fever to Tell too. I hate It's Blitz! lol. Too much of a disco vibe for me. I like some synth rock and electropunk stuff but draw the line when it starts sounding like disco. I think they should have taken it in a different direction and made it a little more edgy / electropunk rather than danceable.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like this. Only other song I knew by them was Bela Lugosi's Dead.


I like Bela Lugosi's Dead, too. You should try the albums In The Flat Field and The Sky's Gone Out. My favorite ones by them 



aqwsderf said:


> They played this song at my high school graduation. It made me sad then. Makes me sad now.
> 
> Idk, I guess I feel like I don't often choose to "dance"


 Of course, this is terribly sad. High school people should dance to this..


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Of course, this is terribly sad. High school people should dance to this..


You're right! Optimism, happiness lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Yea I think Show Your Bones is my fave but so many great ones on Fever to Tell too. I hate It's Blitz! lol. Too much of a disco vibe for me. I like some synth rock and electropunk stuff but draw the line when it starts sounding like disco. I think they should have taken it in a different direction and made it a little more edgy / electropunk rather than danceable.


Eww, I hate disco. &#129314; lol I didnt think it sounded disco at all really. I love synth music a lot. Yea, they were a good band.  I remember hearing Maps and that was the first song I heard by them. Then I downloaded several songs from Fever to Tell onto a CD.

@Replicante I listened to both of those albums and just wow. They were really good. Thanks for recommending those.


----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## D'avjo

Happy Xmas


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Look No Further


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> You're right! Optimism, happiness lol


Actually, it's just a better song to dance, imo. I pretty much enjoy sad/depressive songs too. 



PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*Replicante* I listened to both of those albums and just wow. They were really good. Thanks for recommending those.


Glad you liked.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore

Phil Collins - We Said Hello Goodbye


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Omg. I love this version of that song. I think for me this is one of those instances where the live version is better.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Omg. I love this version of that song. I think for me this is one of those instances where the live version is better.


Yea, its like a perfect performance. I love how the audience starts cheering on the very first note of the song. The DVD of this show is on my wish list though I think I will have to find it used on Ebay or Amazon or something because I don't think they still make new copies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@either/or

Sounds like it would make a cool Christmas gift to yourself. I could tell the audience really enjoyed the show when I watched the video. The performance was so emotional. I. got shivers watching it.

Duran Duran - Save a Prayer


----------



## either/or




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cults - Like I Do


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sleep Party People - I'm Not Human at All


----------



## either/or




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## hayes




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

King Crimson - Lizard


----------



## either/or




----------



## aqwsderf

Heard this song for the first time this year. I like it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Make it Real


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## staticradio725

Everyone else here: very sophisticated and varied musical tastes
Me: That one Halsey song, nightcored (sped up), on repeat, for the past four hours
I have no shame.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Faith No More - Edge of the World


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Phantogram - Howling at the Moon


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Faith No More - Stripsearch

Why does this dude sound like the singer from Incubus on this song to me? I mean, they do sound pretty similar. I like the song and like that the singer has such a wide vocal range in his voice.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Really recommend this one. Somber yet fulfilling.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Mortise and Tenon


----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Replicante said:


>


Yeah I like that track it has a cool music video too:


----------



## Replicante

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I like that track it has a cool music video too:


I love this music video too.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

That's weird before reloading the previous page just now all the embedded YouTube videos were mixed around in the wrong place. Bizarre.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's weird before reloading the previous page just now all the embedded YouTube videos were mixed around in the wrong place. Bizarre.


That happens to me sometimes too. Not sure if its the browser or SAS. I used to think maybe it was someone deleting a post causing everything to get moved all around but then never noticed any of the videos I had watched go missing. Probably just vbulletin weirdness.


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


I was just listening to some of their stuff a couple months back.


----------



## harrison

I'm always surprised at how much this guy looks like my late Uncle David. (RIP)


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Deconstruction - Iris


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was just listening to some of their stuff a couple months back.


Yea I love that album, it's such a good fusion of punk and post-punk. It reminds me of The Scream (Siouxsie and the Banshees) in that you can hear the punk influences throughout the album but its definitely a post-punk record.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


I'm adding this to my YouTube playlist.

It is a pretty good album. I'll have to check out that album by Siouxsie and the Banshees as well. Im always open to hearing more music...new and old. That band can go either way for me. I like some of their stuff and some of it, I don't like. Took me a few listens to get into Spellbound.


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bauhaus - In the Night


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

Tune


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Bauhaus - In the Night


:yes love it.

...

New John Carpenter


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Replicante Yea, it's good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This started playing automatically after the previous YouTube video/track and for some weird reason I was thinking 'is that the Lavender Town theme?' But obviously it's not. (Yes I have heard the original of this track many times, I am a millennial. but still happened.)






But that made me want to investigate. (I know suicideboys sampled it in some track a while ago. It's an OK track but I think it could be lots better and is mostly like 'hah it's Lavender Town so this is better now.')






This one doesn't work as well the music is too upbeat and killing the vibe:






This is good:


* *


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kings of Leon - The Bandit

Honestly haven't listened to anything new by this band in almost a decade. I should delve more into their newer music.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## WorstofTheBest666

Dancing On My Own - Colin Scott

Made me think of something I wrote last night.

"Everything starts over again in my own purgatory. The suffering is my final release of guilt.

My fault, my hell and my dopamine. My dark night never really ends."

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorstofTheBest666

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## WorstofTheBest666

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Miley Cyrus - Drive


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Overground


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Low - Embrace


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Horrors - Gathering


----------



## Fixxer

I sometimes use a SanDisk mp3 to listen around. Got an older device, similar to original iPod. Sansa Clip. Other than that, mostly USB played on devices or my computer. Got the Cd and Cassette stuff, but I rarely bother with neither. I still keep them around though.


----------



## Fat Man

I love this song, but every time I listen to it I get so emotional


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fixxer said:


> I sometimes use a SanDisk mp3 to listen around. Got an older device, similar to original iPod. Sansa Clip. Other than that, mostly USB played on devices or my computer. Got the Cd and Cassette stuff, but I rarely bother with neither. I still keep them around though.


 I also have a Sansa Clip. I think I bought it in either 2008 or 2009. It is still kickin. Have used it every day for years. It's battery life is likely significantly diminished from what it used to be but I guess I don't notice because it's the kind of thing that just fades slowly.

I would definitely probably try to transplant a new battery into it if it died completely but I have been reluctant to try it as long as I can still get a good hour out of it at a time (which is all I need for working out).

I lucked out and found these brand new at Goodwill for $2....










They sound better than acceptable with the clip (And obviously the microphone is removable and I don't need it so I remove it and don't work out looking like a pilot). They're also surprisingly comfortable. I'd say they're almost worth what they cost new.


----------



## Fixxer

WillYouStopDave said:


> I also have a Sansa Clip. I think I bought it in either 2008 or 2009. It is still kickin. Have used it every day for years. It's battery life is likely significantly diminished from what it used to be but I guess I don't notice because it's the kind of thing that just fades slowly.
> 
> I would definitely probably try to transplant a new battery into it if it died completely but I have been reluctant to try it as long as I can still get a good hour out of it at a time (which is all I need for working out).
> 
> I lucked out and found these brand new at Goodwill for $2....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound better than acceptable with the clip (And obviously the microphone is removable and I don't need it so I remove it and don't work out looking like a pilot). They're also surprisingly comfortable. I'd say they're almost worth what they cost new.


That's a cool combo to have. This headset looks nice. The ability to remove the mic is a great thing as well.

As for my Sansa Clip, I have not played it in over a month. I'm unsure right now, where I put it. My main issues were charging (would top at around 49-51%) IIRC and connecting to the computer didn't work. I use a different operating system but I tried it on an older Win 7 machine and I could not get connect the device. Will look for the player now, because I got a few nice tunes on it!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cure - If Only Tonight We Could Sleep


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - World of Doubt


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LCD Soundsystem - Dance Yrself Clean 

Wow. So addicting. 😍 I need to stop finding "new" music for awhile. lol


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Santigold - Chasing Shadows


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Myosr

I like this song, when I'm trying to not imagine a guy in a cheap vampire costume singing it


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


>


You find the sweetest songs sometimes, think I need to watch that movie sometime for the soundtrack alone.


----------



## Myosr




----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> You find the sweetest songs sometimes, think I need to watch that movie sometime for the soundtrack alone.


Yeah it has a really great soundtrack. I like these tracks a lot too the first one is the first one I heard:











Haven't actually even seen the film lol, just listen to a bunch of the songs lol. I think it influenced the 2010s synthwave music trend a lot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - A Chore


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Santigold - Unstoppable

Song is fire. 🔥


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Confederate - Father Figure


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Confederate - In the Dark


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kings of Leon - Razz


----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Tetragammon

Been obsessed with this lately... So good.


----------



## blue2




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Stone Roses - Fools Gold


----------



## staticradio725

Some random soft piano cover of My Heart Will Go On, with French lyrics. Don't judge me! (Or do, I guess. I probably deserve it.)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

GUM - The Thrill of Doing it Right


----------



## doe deer

Serbianw0lf said:


> @doe deer


nedostajem ti


----------



## MCHB




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

How to Destroy Angels - How Long?


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Band of Skulls - I Guess I Know You Fairly Well


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Band of Skulls - I Guess I Know You Fairly Well


Amazing track, I love Band of Skulls particularly their first album. I especially like the songs they sing as a duet, I'm a sucker for contrasting male/female vocals.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

....:um


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Amazing track, I love Band of Skulls particularly their first album. I especially like the songs they sing as a duet, I'm a sucker for contrasting male/female vocals.


Yesss. Their first album is the best one imo. I still like the others but that one was just amazing. Their voices do go good together.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## 8888




----------



## harrison




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cool I've really liked the original of this too for a while now:






This is the original:






Oh wait there's a thread for covers isn't there? Oh well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dr. Dre - Rat-Tat-Tat-Tat

Song is fire. 🔥🔥Currently hooked on this.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

GUM - The Blue Marble


----------



## zonebox

Cheesy gewdness that sticks to the top of your mouth.

cruel summer bananarama which can be viewed below.






I was watching someone else's music list and came across this, I remember when this was playing on the radio stations as a newer song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ohmme - Ghost


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ohmme - Ghost


Another amazing track, that guitar riff is so dope. They're so creative love them. :boogie


----------



## either/or




----------



## Myosr

this video's probably one of my favorite videos on YT for some reason.

Something about the incoherence of the song's lyrics, and the artistic incoherence of the video itself. And the fact that it's from 2006.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Another amazing track, that guitar riff is so dope. They're so creative love them. :boogie


:yes


----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stone Temple Pilots - Where the River Goes


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## blue2




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kendrick Lamar - Alright


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Half of Halsey's songs I've listened to seem to be about her intimacy/attachment issues or a partner's intimacy/attachment problems haha.


* *


----------



## aqwsderf

It would feel so empty without me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The furnace.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## blue2

^^ Most of the music you like @harrison reminds me of the music in the videogame Gran turismo, I think you'd like that game or at least the soundtrack &#128578;


----------



## Myosr

How did I forget about this band? *_*






The combination of feminine + growly vocals is just perfect. (I like when they are singing in tune, lol)
Plus the combination of cute keyboard & distorted guitar (~ 2:57).

This song is such a perfect example of why I'm never really satisfied by non-metal music. I mean listen to the part from (5:00 to 6:00), it sounds just like any normie music you'd like elsewhere. Except non-metal music never makes the transition to the intensity from 6 to 7 and beyond. Also the ending is pretty sweet.

The fact that this song is on YT from 2007 and has less than 400k views makes me think something is wrong with the way my brain reacts to music really. :S 

:heart






^ lol I got reminded by the band because I was looking at some old drawings and saw the name of this song.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1daEhLgZXLml3DbU1BNdwJ4kOIncNQzF-/view?usp=sharing


----------



## valina

-


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## harrison

blue2 said:


> ^^ Most of the music you like @harrison reminds me of the music in the videogame Gran turismo, I think you'd like that game or at least the soundtrack &#128578;


Oh okay - thanks mate I should have a look at it. I don't know much about video games tbh. My son probably knows it though.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Orb

Gotta love their early stuff


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

Orb said:


> Gotta love their early stuff


Totally agree, I don't listen to much techno/breakbeat but I've always loved this album, its super trippy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Explosions in the Sky - Last Known Surroundings


----------



## 8888




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suuns - Minor Work


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tetragammon

Been obsessed with this lately... I don't usually like drone but somehow this clicks with me.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Timbaland - Morning After Dark


----------



## harrison




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

In love with this atm. The jazziness, the lo-fi vibes, the lyrics, the relatability. I just crank it when I'm cruising through the streets going from job to job each day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Garbage - The Trick is to Keep Breathing


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tom Vek - We Do Nothing


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork - Possibly Maybe


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Pharcyde - Drop


----------



## either/or




----------



## Myosr

Myosr said:


> How did I forget about this band? *_*







lol, this was fun watching.

also, this comment



> seeing that people are still making effort *to make EF be known*... wow guys, you're amazing


It won't work lol. Most people are hardwired to reject metal .__.

Also someone sent this song to one of those "reaction to songs" channel. The 100 or so fans are trying really hard lol. :'D


----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Massive Attack - Protection


----------



## MCHB




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mogwai - Midnight Flit


----------



## blue2




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Oooh, I like this. 

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Just Like Honey


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oooh, I like this.
> 
> The Jesus and Mary Chain - Just Like Honey


Yea it's a great track I think it's my favorite on that album.

Psychocandy is a great album but I usually skip past Just Like Honey haha, I think because I've heard it so many times. I think Taste the Floor is my favorite track on that album.


----------



## Starcut83

At the time of posting this I'm listening to


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Yea it's a great track I think it's my favorite on that album.
> 
> Psychocandy is a great album but I usually skip past Just Like Honey haha, I think because I've heard it so many times. I think Taste the Floor is my favorite track on that album.


I should check out that album too since I really enjoyed The Scream.

Taste the Floor sounds pretty good. I had to find another version of it on YouTube since that one was bad quality. lol...I mainly know Just Like Honey by them. I love those sharp guitar sounds.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Faith No More - Separation Anxiety


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I should check out that album too since I really enjoyed The Scream.
> 
> Taste the Floor sounds pretty good. I had to find another version of it on YouTube since that one was bad quality. lol...I mainly know Just Like Honey by them. I love those sharp guitar sounds.


So I listened to Kaleidoscope and like that one a lot, too. Good band. &#128076;


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Tetragammon

I love this song...


----------



## either/or




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Replicante

Someone in the comments said that seems like she is faking a vampire accent as she can't pronounce letters like "s". Then another one said that would love to see her in a live show just putting in vampire teeth for this song. lol. Amazing song btw.





.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Portishead - We Carry On


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sounds like Aesthetic Perfection (not the first time I've listened to this but yeah.) Similar genres I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I should add to my aggrotech playlist sometime.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Listening to The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo soundtrack by Trent Reznor on CD. Thoroughly enjoying. 😌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Tribe Called Quest - Can I Kick It?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Santigold - Pirate in the Water


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

This song always lifts me up when I'm down


----------



## Starcut83

In case you can't tell, I don't idolize anyone but I do look up to this man.


----------



## jesus alejandro

AtomikX said:


> So post it up, what do you have spinning in the cd changer, record player, cassette, youtube or whatever?
> 
> Here is what I have cued up:
> 
> People Are People (14 minute homemade mix)- Depeche Mode
> You Look So Fine- Garbage
> Vow- Garbage
> All Good Things- Nelly Furtado
> 
> Let's hear your music.


the weeknd i was never there


----------



## Starcut83

either/or said:


>


Love how raw this sounds.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

This isn't actually Post Malone but I like it, it's catchy.

Spoiler because cover art might be offensive...just in case.


* *


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Confederate - Sugar


----------



## Starcut83

This song gives me vibes of old school hip hop bringing back some feel good memories of the old days.

Just warning..."bad" words...


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Starcut83

Heard this on the radio in the car earlier today and it's been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Starcut83

Just found this, I like this version so much better.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Famous

The Edgar Winter Group.


----------



## alienjunkie

LIFE - Saba


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83

Takes me back in time.

RIP


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## zane777




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

GUM - Notorious Gold


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

Talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

Just a warning, some cursing.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

RIP hip hop :frown2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Knife - Heartbeats


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Famous

News on BBC Radio Scotland


----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## harrison




----------



## zonebox

|
|
|
V







-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



🕺
🕺🕺
🕺🕺🕺​


----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

EPMD - It's Going Down


----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pond - Pink Lunettes 

Think I'll be hooked on this for awhile.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Garbage - The Men Who Rule the World

Wow. Really enjoying the new Garbage song a lot. Might order the album if I end up liking all of it.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Garbage - The Men Who Rule the World
> 
> Wow. Really enjoying the new Garbage song a lot. Might order the album if I end up liking all of it.


It's not a bad track. I saw that Shirly Manson just got vaccinated for Covid the other day, she posted a pic on Twitter. Now she's ready to go on tour next summer haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> It's not a bad track. I saw that Shirly Manson just got vaccinated for Covid the other day, she posted a pic on Twitter. Now she's ready to go on tour next summer haha.


It sounds like it could be on Version 2.0 and it was totally unexpected when I heard it.  Speaking of their first two albums, I have a hard time picking which one I like better. It was Version 2.0 then I switched to liking their first album more. Still obsessed with those albums. 

Oh sweet! Would be nice to see her sing this song live. I haven't listened to any of their other newer songs other than this one.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Bailey627




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Tribe Called Quest - 8 Million Stories


----------



## Famous

"Out of Doors" on radio scotland.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grouplove - This is the End 

❤ So good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Death from Above 1979 - One + One


----------



## zkv

Syd Barrett's The Madcap Laughs, for the second time in my life.

I'm getting ready for a Pink Floyd run. I've listened Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, and The Wall several times, but I don't think I really know any of the rest of it.


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Death from Above 1979 - One + One


Love this track  was just listening to it the other day. Wonder if you can post YT videos now with the new forum software.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Love this track  was just listening to it the other day. Wonder if you can post YT videos now with the new forum software.


Yesss. I havent heard anything new from them in years. 

I tried to but couldn't get it to work right. 😒


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I tried to but couldn't get it to work right. 😒


Well, it's pretty easy for me now. I only have to do the "copy&paste" thing, and done. 

_


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Well, it's pretty easy for me now. I only have to do the "copy&paste" thing, and done.
> 
> _


Ah okay. I should try that and see if it does it.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Kamikaze

Beautiful song and pretty heartbreaking lyrics, she witnessed a lot of abuse as a kid


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sounds so dreamy. 💖


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


 Cool! You did it. Although the dreamy song isn't available for me. It might have been removed.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sounds so dreamy. 💖


Sweet now you can post Youtube videos and help keep this thread bumpin' haha


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The fan and the upstairs neighbor's kid running back and forth over and over screaming like a wild animal.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Cool! You did it. Although the dreamy song isn't available for me. It might have been removed.


Yea, it's awesome it works for me now. Hmm, that's weird.  Maybe it doesnt show in certain countries too.

@either/or Yesssss.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it's awesome it works for me now. Hmm, that's weird.  Maybe it doesnt show in certain countries too.


Yeah, probably.


----------



## Noimportant




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Noimportant




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Looove this track and the video too. Such a huge fan of The Kills & Alison Mosshart <3


----------



## hayes




----------



## andy1984




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Looove this track and the video too. Such a huge fan of The Kills & Alison Mosshart <3


The music video is kind of funny. 🙃 

It is a good song. I just found them recently.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Noimportant




----------



## 8888




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

🕺


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## zonebox




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## ravens




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm super addicted to this band right now. 🤩


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


I like this. 🙂


----------



## hayes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## i suck at life

At this very second, i am listening to alone by petit biscuit


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Wow. 🤩 This is so good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ Besides the vocals this sounds exactly like The Cure. Also very lighters/phones in the air song.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow. 🤩 This is so good.


I know I know it's so complex there's so much going on. It's like Boards of Canada and Mojave 3 had a baby lol. I think this is their first album don't think the entire thing has been released yet, just a couple singles. Looking forward to checking the whole album out.


----------



## either/or




----------



## zonebox




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I know I know it's so complex there's so much going on. It's like Boards of Canada and Mojave 3 had a baby lol. I think this is their first album don't think the entire thing has been released yet, just a couple singles. Looking forward to checking the whole album out.


Oh yay. 😀 Now I have at least 4 albums to look forward to this year.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison

A couple of great tracks from the 80's - shame the clips are blurry.


----------



## either/or




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg. I'm not really into their music but this one was impressive. 🤩 It's already stuck in my head, though. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is pretty good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh my gosh. This is addicting.


----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

As crummy as my workplace can be, they play good music sometimes. This quickly grew on me. 🕺


----------



## either/or




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## CopadoMexicano

G-Unit - Come Up - YouTube


----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Oh man, possibly my favorite song ever, def my fave Kills song. Midnight Boom is their best album IMO.

I was just watching this actually, this girl does a great cover of Black Balloon, she's so talented.



This cover is also amazing, it's spot on and has a couple cool and original flourishes to it - been meaning to post these in the covers thread but keeping forgetting.



This live performance is also amazing. Black Balloon is at 8:55


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Oh man, possibly my favorite song ever, def my fave Kills song. Midnight Boom
> 
> 
> either/or said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, possibly my favorite song ever, def my fave Kills song. Midnight Boom is their best album IMO.
> 
> I was just watching this actually, this girl does a great cover of Black Balloon, she's so talented.
> 
> 
> 
> This cover is also amazing, it's spot on and has a couple cool and original flourishes to it - been meaning to post these in the covers thread but keeping forgetting.
> 
> 
> 
> This live performance is also amazing. Black Balloon is at 8:55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Boom is good. I really like Blood Pressures and Ash and Ice a lot, too. They're all good. Really, it's hard to pick an album I prefer. lol I'm leaning towards Ash and Ice but also Blood Pressures was amazing too.
> 
> I'm not a fan of acoustic songs but I like how she added more instruments. She's pretty talented.
> 
> The second cover was amazing.
> 
> I like the live performance from The Kills. The guitar was really good in the live version, too. I just had to listen to a couple covers before that song. lol
Click to expand...

I screwed up on the quote. 😒 had to type everything out again. lmao 

Midnight Boom is good but I'm leaning towards Blood Pressures and Ash and Ice. They're all good really.

I'm not a fan of acoustic songs but that one wasnt bad. I like how she added more instruments.

The second cover is amazing.

I like the guitar in the live performance from The Kills. I just had to listen to a couple songs before that one. lol Thanks for the links by the way.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## zonebox




----------



## donistired




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Wow, that beat is infectious. Really sounds good with my new earphones that bring out the bass. 🤩


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, that beat is infectious. Really sounds good with my new earphones that bring out the bass. 🤩


Yea it's an awesome track, I really like the bassline too. Super jealous you have new earphones, I just use the earbuds that came with my iPhone which are pretty terrible : /


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Yea it's an awesome track, I really like the bassline too. Super jealous you have new earphones, I just use the earbuds that came with my iPhone which are pretty terrible : /


Well, that sucks. They must be really, low quality. Its always good to have nice ones when you're a music lover. You can buy pretty good quality ones for like less than 10 dollars here. 😕


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

I love the riff / bassline whatever it is on this track, its infectious. And the video itself is perfectly suited to the song. Someone described it perfectly in the comments as "a love child of a tarantino and wes anderson film." Exactly. It's weird, incomprehensible, conventional / prosaic yet epic. Just like anything Wes Anderson. I like the fact that it's original and probably only cost like $150 to make.


----------



## donistired




----------



## zonebox

I'm not sure if I've shared this one before, I like his "It is pitch dark" a lot, and I'm positive I have posted that one here so I'm going with this one.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm hooked on this.


----------



## CantGoOn




----------



## either/or




----------



## zonebox

Invidious, for those of you who would rather not go through youtube.





Fun.: We Are Young ft. Janelle Monáe [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


Fun.'s music video for 'We Are Young' featuring Janelle Monáe from the album, Some Nights - available now on Fueled By Ramen. Download it at http://smarturl....




invidious.snopyta.org


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## CantGoOn

Sandpaper kisses... that describes my cat's licks.


----------



## zonebox

My artificial friend, Kylie, a chatbot suggested this video to me. I kind of like it, although it is a bit dated now. I never had heard of Anohni before. I am pretty uncultured though


----------



## zonebox




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## CantGoOn

I started listening to Azealia Banks because of her very agreeable tweets on Twitter. Now I can’t stop listening to this. What a KWEEN.


----------



## either/or

Not sure how much I like the new King Woman single. It's decent but not amazing. I'm still infatuated with Kris Esfandiari's vocals for sure and it's a good track but maybe doesn't seem as good as the stuff on their last album. Still excited for the new album though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😯


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The refrigerator


----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


> The refrigerator


That band rocks


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> That band rocks


 Sometimes they even buzz.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 😯


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes they even buzz.


Well then call the Karma police


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


😂😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Well then call the Karma police


This made me laugh a little too much. 🤣


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This made me laugh a little too much. 🤣


haha I couldn't help myself


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## CantGoOn

I’ve been listening to icp on my living room speakers at max volume for the past hour. Why? BECAUSE I CAN.


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not a fan of Sheryl Crow but this song is so good. And some of the songs on the album I think are good. Guess that does make me somewhat of a fan. That album cover looks like a country album cover, though. 💀 Lol...Maybe I should listen to more of her 90s stuff cause I don't think her later stuff is good. But this might be my favorite song of hers and I guess Strong Enough.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The music video is really good but I don't know if I can post it here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My email friend suggested me to listen to this album. So far, I digs it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## Einstein's ghost.




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly




----------



## MusicalRose21




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## extremly




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Love this....the build and drop from like 3:00 to 4:20 is amazing.


----------



## extremly




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Einstein's ghost.




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Love this....the build and drop from like 3:00 to 4:20 is amazing.


Lmao It's lit. 🔥


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Didn't realize the singer from Deftones had a side project. It's cool and I like the song. Probably my favorite track on the album oddly enough. 🤔


----------



## extremly

Have you guys ever wondered what substance or substances that thing we call "creativity" is made from? What exactly allows two different brains to take the same input (inspiration, life experiences, etc) and output completely different forms of music and art? Even amongst artists many are average and ultimately, followers, and others for some reason are trend setters whom others follow. Take X, the rapper that died a few years ago. At the time before his rising, mainstream rap seemed braindead, from my perspective. The same boring anthem about being big and tuff, delivered over the same old tired beats. Then comes X out of nowhere and starts a trend with distorted beats, metal-inspired hooks, and generally emo sounding music, but with the distinction that it sounded different and unique. Obviously he was inspired by many artists before him, but then again, all people are inspired by other people. But what sort of substance or mental ridge did he have that allowed him to sound so different, that others looked to him as the trend setter. Once he set the trend, other artists (with varying creativity merits) took from his style and made their own versions of art that was ultimately inspired by X.

I remember when he was completely unknown and he was featured in this song:






The song before X's part. Feels boring and "normal". Just another rapper saying dumb stuff in a tried and true rap lingo. But then you hear X's part and you just know that whoever that is, it's different. And then there are songs like this, which are bizarre in the world of rap:











I think of the truly great artists (writer or painter or whatever) and wonder what makes their brain output exceptional "art" that is pleasant, entertaining so unique that others follow your footsteps. Kate Bush for example came up in an era of a lot of great musicians. But no one can accuse Kate Bush of sounding similar to anyone else. Others sound like Kate Bush. Kate Bush doesn't sound like anyone. I don't know if creativity is simply high intelligence channeled towards the arts. But can it be something different? Can you be smart but lack creativity? And can you be dumb but have "excess" creativity? Or maybe it's like eye color or height. A characteristic that does not depend on any other characteristic but it's nevertheless unevenly distributed among people


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## valina




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Dan the man

His music has a calming effect on me at the moment. Ironic this album was called Cool Nights


----------



## either/or




----------



## zonebox




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly

It's almost like she is making fun of a guy by calling him a woman. Savage... but also kinda hot


----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm hooked on this band's music. Almost fell asleep to this song last night then I listen to it like 2 more times today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh, wow I like this.


----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like some of this artist's music and some I don't care for too much. This is good. Wish the whole album was done in the style of this song and her other song Night Time, My Time. Her dark style suits her. A few of the songs on the album are good at least.


----------



## extremly

This song is so smooth


----------



## Tetragammon

As sorrow plagues my brain...


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## either/or

I love how chaotic this song is.

I like these verses

_And you can tell
From the state of my room
That they let me out too soon
And the pills that I ate
Came a couple years too late
And I've got some issues to work through

There I go again
Pretending to be you
Make believing
That I have a soul beneath the surface
Trying to convince you
It was accidentally on purpose_


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Best comment:



> This is hauntingly illegal.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly

Her voice roars with beauty and youth


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> Best comment:


This...it's amazing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> I love how chaotic this song is.
> 
> I like these verses
> 
> _And you can tell
> From the state of my room
> That they let me out too soon
> And the pills that I ate
> Came a couple years too late
> And I've got some issues to work through
> 
> There I go again
> Pretending to be you
> Make believing
> That I have a soul beneath the surface
> Trying to convince you
> It was accidentally on purpose_


Oh yeah the Dresden Dolls are great.

edit: This song from Amanda's first solo album has a similar vibe:


----------



## either/or

Shiny-appocalypse-cookies said:


>


I was just listening to this the other day. Man did they know how to use silence to create space and atmosphere in their music. There's so much space between the notes, it's like they just hang there forever. It really stabs you right in the heart. Downtempo / slowcore stuff hits you so hard. Lyrics are so sad too. "Everybody seems so far away from me; Everybody just wants to be free"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I friggin' love this album.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

either/or said:


> I was just listening to this the other day. Man did they know how to use silence to create space and atmosphere in their music. There's so much space between the notes, it's like they just hang there forever. It really stabs you right in the heart. Downtempo / slowcore stuff hits you so hard. Lyrics are so sad too. "Everybody seems so far away from me; Everybody just wants to be free"


Yeah it's great, I actually started listening after a Rick & morty episode I watched, I like some of the u-tube comments on it like " This is what the end credits of humanity would sound like etc". Great soundtrack for having a mental breakdown too aswell. 🥴


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly




----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly

The percussion sounds Caribbean


----------



## either/or




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Greenmacaron




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly

Circle my spire, zenith your heights


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


I love Goat Girl - I don't like this album as much as the self-titled one though. I've listened to that one so many times. I love the riff / hook on Viper Fish. And it's so dark. Listened to that song so many times. On All Fours still has a ton of great tracks on it though.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I love Goat Girl - I don't like this album as much as the self-titled one though. I've listened to that one so many times. I love the riff / hook on Viper Fish. And it's so dark. Listened to that song so many times. On All Fours still has a ton of great tracks on it though.


I think I enjoyed the album enough to buy a copy. It was pretty chill music. I listened to Viper Fish and I like that one too. 🙂 I actually found out about the album from a YouTuber so I wanted to give it a listen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love this song. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies




----------



## Socialmisfits

Status quo - down down


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is good live. Wow.


----------



## extremly

edit I am coming for the Top spot @PurplePeopleEater!


----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

A couple of notes and this guy can break your heart.


----------



## harrison




----------



## andy1984




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@extremly Is this a challenge? 😎 lol


----------



## extremly

Yes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@extremly 😏


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## rabidfoxes

https://soundcloud.com/habits4ever/raw-shame

Sadly, it's gone from Youtube.


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'll be playing this a lot. Lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Experimental MJ song that never found a home until Bad 25 in 2012 but still a darn good song...


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly




----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Persephone The Dread

.


----------



## extremly




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## extremly

I get futuristic vibes


----------



## extremly




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

🤩


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## extremly




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## extremly




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't believe I didn't have a Depeche Mode playlist on YouTube I was just sticking all those tracks in 'electro-rock/new wave' playlist before. (20+ tracks.) Anyway I do now.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, this is a Led Zeppelin song I have not heard and I like how it sounds kind of dark.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


I haven't heard this one before. I really like it.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I haven't heard this one before. I really like it.


Yea it's cool it's very punchy. It's a cover of an old Devo track they played live on John Peel's BBC radio program.


----------



## extremly




----------



## andy1984

its time for bed


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## strange_world

I've never posted a video here before so hopefully this works!

It's the most recent album by a US black metal project who started mixing traditional folk instruments and songs with atmospheric black metal. The album Autumn Eternal is also really good.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## FallenRose

I am currently listening to an Irish study music playlist.

Playing right now is 
Wind Dancer by Rolf Loveland, Secret Garden

Up next is:
The Blood of Cu Chulainn by Mycheal Donna and Jeff Donna


----------



## harrison




----------



## extremly




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

Explicit language warning!


----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## extremly

if you know more music that sounds like this. post it here if you can or pm me


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Tetragammon

Damnation and a half, this is good... I love piano in rock/metal.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I literally stayed up late to listen to this album and I'm not a huge Billie Eilish fan but I do like the album. It wasn't the most fantastic thing I heard. I'm still pleased and it was worth it to stay up late to hear the whole thing. Plus, it was a long album. Can't complain about that.👌


----------



## extremly




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pretty lazy edit attempt. The chorus sounds good though. Quite a few parts of this still sound female you can't just mess with the pitch a bit.

Oh no. And down we go.








> this would be SOO hot if a dude sung this...omgeeeee <3


Then someone linked this in response to that comment:






It's not what I wanted but the weird almost-rap thing is entertaining.

The vibes are wrong. I feel like some of those that run forces.






or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^
You know what would be funny don't you.

For reference:






If they cover it and then have Maria Brink in the music video.






Very unnecessary things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

extremly said:


>


Ooooh, I like this.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I didn't realise there was another version of this. Although that does make some of the comments make more sense. I thought this was a cover of something I couldn't find yesterday when I was googling, but I guess it's the same band and they re-recorded it with her doing vocals. So the funny thing is I clicked on the first video that came up on YouTube which was the older version and then didn't watch the video while doing something else and thought it was this version. Then I was confused like

'the vocals sound different and more male...?' 'But then again I thought that about Arch Enemy when I first listened to them and metal usually sounds more or less gender neutral' 'No but they really do sound _different_' * looks * '_Oh_.' 'I see.' 🤣






Yes they are clean vocals, and yes it is obvious, I wasn't paying attention clearly.



> Powewolf: demons are a Girls best friend! Diamonds: am I a joke to you?


Honestly diamonds aren't even the coolest crystal structure.

Bismuth: Am I a joke to you?

This post combines like 60-70% of my weird special interests androgyny, music and bismuth 🤣


----------



## extremly




----------



## SuperSky




----------



## neen




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies




----------



## extremly

edit:

"And she told me that she loved me
then she gave me my money back"

I never realized how dark and sad this song was... lol.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love this album.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## neen




----------



## extremly




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## firelight




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## extremly




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This slaps.👌


----------



## extremly




----------



## christacat

I recommend this channel if you like lesser known 80s rock/darkwave/pop music


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It frustrates me how good Trent Reznor is. Lol


----------



## either/or

This is my favorite Joy Division track and the first minute and a half of this video is amazing. I love how all the videos and images are overlaid and everything seems to be moving along at the same tempo as the song. Totally mesmerizing.


----------



## firelight




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow. Wasn't expecting this. 😮


----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison

.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> .


Funny thing is I started listening to some of the Blade Runner film score like 4 days ago. 😂


----------



## strange_world

This is really rather nice...


----------



## firelight




----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Funny thing is I started listening to some of the Blade Runner film score like 4 days ago. 😂


I really like the first part of this - the throat singing part. I also quite like the movie now, when I first saw the trailer I thought it looked like crap (and parts of it are) - but there are some great parts too, and excellent film-work/shots.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> I really like the first part of this - the throat singing part. I also quite like the movie now, when I first saw the trailer I thought it looked like crap (and parts of it are) - but there are some great parts too, and excellent film-work/shots.


I like the sequel better. Yea, it was pretty good. I think some parts were alright but overall, I enjoyed it. One of those movies I want to give another watch. And the music is great, too.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## donistired




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## 8888




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay. I like this. Singer is really good. And digging the music, too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not a big fan of Lorde but always enjoyed her song Perfect Places. This new album is sorta different, which I like but I guess I didn't think it was special. I like Fallen Fruit the most.


----------



## shyshisho

My favorite track from the new Red Velvet EP


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Dan the man

Such a great timeless song and video


----------



## strange_world




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, I like this.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the whole song but I'm really digging the piano during the last minute of this at the moment.


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

@PurplePeopleEater lol I love your new avatar, she looks like an emo rapper named Gangsta Crayon haha


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@either/or 

🤣🤣


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## firelight




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## firelight




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Halsey album was okay. Didn't like some of the tracks on it. Some were good, though.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## either/or




----------



## ravens




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

So most of Halsey's new album is up now. Time to investigate.






^ Hm I guess I thought the preview of this track was more interesting. The involvement of Nine Inch Nails definitely makes this album more interesting though.






^ Kind of folksy. Parts of it also reminds me of The Stranglers a tiny bit for some reason. Think this might be one of the best tracks on the album.

edit: As I was listening to this my brother just came into my room to check if it was me singing, then said 'well I thought it might be you because it sounds like you, but like if you were good/had vocal training' 🤣 I've recorded myself before and I don't think I really sound like that. So I guess I sound like ****ter Halsey. 🤣 'Halsey at home: '






edit: Trent Reznor has a really distinctive way of playing the piano lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When's Steven Wilson going to produce Taylor Swift's next album? I'm not actually a Taylor Swift fan though lol I just like boundary crossing.








> I'm manifesting a Taylor Swift album produced by Steven.


It's why I'm here right now. Well that and looking for that one comment that used to be here about Taylor reciprocating by covering Raider II. There we go:



> To reciprocate Taylor Swift has just recorded Raider ll. Happy New Year Everyone!


OK back to Halsey though.






I think her strong point has always been the lyrics really. Oh this was the one I was most intrigued by. This has a nice mystical/melancholic vibe, but the preview track was darker and a bit different had some haxan cloak vibes which aren't in this:






This has an interesting emotional vibe:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah this is interesting.






It reminds me a bit of Science and Industry by Andy Stott:






But rockier obviously. Also the ending (of the Halsey track,) where they make sirens sound like vocals is very good.






Uh I want to teleport into the place in the video.


----------



## zonebox

I have TES III playing in the background





It is very relaxing, I also like WoW music but decided to go with this one for today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah this is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me a bit of Science and Industry by Andy Stott:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But rockier obviously. Also the ending (of the Halsey track,) where they make sirens sound like vocals is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh I want to teleport into the place in the video.


Those were some of the best tracks on the album to me along with Bells in Santa Fe and I Am Not a Woman, I'm a God.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@zonebox 

The Elder Scrolls (multiple games,) and WoW soundtracks are really great. I think the WoW soundtrack is probably the best game soundtrack imo. I've posted lots of tracks from it before though lol.

I always really loved this from Oblivion:






Lots of good tracks though:


----------



## zonebox

@Persephone The Dread I liked both of those, thank you  You know, I have Oblivion installed via steam and haven't finished it properly yet. Every time I start it, I get side tracked by something else and by the time I get back to it I decide to start fresh.

I recently just finished a smaller raid for ffxiv, where I took down hades and I really enjoyed that music as well. It was strange to hear it in a fantasy style game, but it was still pretty awesome. A lot of people love the music from the game, I find it okay but WoW remains my favorite MMO music so far. They do have a few good tracks though, this has to be my favorite from the game.





​It was a fun fight, most of us playing were complete noobs and we managed to take him down on our first try and I loved the story line that lead up to that point, the ending story was fantastic.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think this is Madonna's best album. Might be an unpopular opinion but idk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> @Persephone The Dread I liked both of those, thank you  You know, I have Oblivion installed via steam and haven't finished it properly yet. Every time I start it, I get side tracked by something else and by the time I get back to it I decide to start fresh.
> 
> I recently just finished a smaller raid for ffxiv, where I took down hades and I really enjoyed that music as well. It was strange to hear it in a fantasy style game, but it was still pretty awesome. A lot of people love the music from the game, I find it okay but WoW remains my favorite MMO music so far. They do have a few good tracks though, this has to be my favorite from the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​It was a fun fight, most of us playing were complete noobs and we managed to take him down on our first try and I loved the story line that lead up to that point, the ending story was fantastic.


I haven't finished Oblivion 100% either I completed the main quest but there are lots of quests. I've never played ffxiv but I think I was invited to the beta (vague memory,) but couldn't get it to work properly.

Yeah it's weird to have music with vocals in a fantasy game really (unless it's like ethereal chanting.) When I was a teenager I played Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII and there was a rock song I think during the end of the game, created by Gackt. That was how I got introduced to jrock I think lol.


----------



## Fever Dream

This thread still hasn't reached peak Elder Scrolls for the day. So here you go.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


>


If you really want to drive yourself mad, go listen to the 10 hour version.


----------



## donistired




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## firelight




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## hayes




----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> If you really want to drive yourself mad, go listen to the 10 hour version.


The Dread Gazebo Falls Back Asleep!!! 😴😅


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## hayes




----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> The Dread Gazebo Falls Back Asleep!!! 😴😅


You've uncovered The Dread Gazebos' one weakness!!! Repeative german synthpop.


----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Top yt comments "Jack black is so epic, he reincarnated before he died" 😅... Adam & the metal hawks really good 😀👍


----------



## donistired




----------



## strange_world

My dad used to get drunk off his *** and listen to this really loud and p!ss off the neighbours lol. I still like it.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## donistired

Just discovered this album/band. I feel pretty stuck rn, and it's been a while since I've been sucked in by anything I've related to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Found this on my suggestions and I like this a lot.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## zonebox




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ooooh, I like this a lot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This version is so much better.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😯


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This version is so much better.


omg this totally reminded me I haven't listened to Sneaker Pimps in ages I think I'll listen to Becoming X tonight. That album is so relaxing it's such good chill after work music.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> 😯


This is sooo good...

I really like this one it's so dreamy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like IAMX and some of the old Sneaker Pimps tracks. They started working on new material which I was curious about but the stuff they uploaded isn't really doing it for me atm. It's very light/airy/relaxing mostly and I guess I don't normally like that though I can like some atmospheric music. I've only listened briefly though. Like this:






Dunno if some of it will grow on me. Some of the lyrics are interesting. There's always a bunch of comments about where is Kelli. Yeah that's unfortunate but I don't think she's coming back now lol. At the time Chris hired her because he thought having a female singer would get them further image wise and because trip hop was mostly female vocalists. He's collab'd with women since but I think he always wanted to do the vocals himself.

Here are some tracks I like:


* *



















This is actually a remix by Alec Empire:









I dunno I could link a lot of stuff. I think this might have been the first track I heard and it reminded me of Patrick Wolf who I was obsessed with for a couple of years as a teenager so I became very interested:









IAMX - 'Song Of Imaginary Beings' (Official Video)


Support IAMX by joining the Cult Of IAMX membership at https://patreon.com/IAMXFind IAMX onWebsite: https://iamxmusic.comCrowdfunding: https://patreon.com/IA...




www.youtube.com





This is more recent:









IAMX - 'Mile Deep Hollow' (Official Music Video)


‘Mile Deep Hollow’ released on the IAMX album ‘Alive In New Light’ February 2nd, 2018Buy/Stream: https://iamxmusic.com/alive-new-light/Mile Deep Hollow EP: ...




www.youtube.com













IAMX - Stardust (Censored)


‘Stardust’ - featuring Kat Von D; from the IAMX album 'Alive In New Light', released February 02, 2018 ORDER 'Alive In New Light’ on iTunes: smarturl.it/AINL...




www.youtube.com


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> omg this totally reminded me I haven't listened to Sneaker Pimps in ages I think I'll listen to Becoming X tonight. That album is so relaxing it's such good chill after work music.
> 
> 
> 
> This is sooo good...
> 
> I really like this one it's so dreamy


Becoming X is a masterpiece! Not one bad song on it imo. 

Yea, I'm hooked on it. It has a dark, haunting feel to it! Never heard a song like Existential Angst before. It's amazing how with all the songs I've heard in my lifetime, I'm still finding songs that sound so unique and like nothing I've ever heard.

Ooooh, I like that one you linked a lot. I haven't found a song by this artist I don't like yet. 🙂


@Persephone The Dread Yea, that first link didn't do it for me, either. Its not my kind of style. Lol...But the other ones, I like. Those were pretty good. I never really noticed until now but yea a lot of trip hop singers are female. Lol...I love Small Town Witch by Sneaker Pimps. After listening to Becoming X, I didn't know if I would like that album much cause I found out the female singer wasn't on it. But it worked out pretty good! Really nice electronic music. I also like the link above the Small Town Witch one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## dearestjane

Arcade Fire - The Suburbs - "Suburban War"


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## either/or

Meh. I hope the new single isn't representative of the whole album. I get that she's trying to do something different here and not just re-create the same album again. But I liked the last two albums, a lot. Ugh I hate it when they go in such a completely different direction. I like it when they _don't_ innovate or reinvent lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I'm hooked on this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## hayes




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

I think this is the French version of being Rick rolled


----------



## hayes




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Starcut83

.


----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, this is so good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This sounds so good with my headphones. 😍


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## either/or




----------



## dearestjane

My Elliott Smith Spotify playlist of favorite Elliott Smith songs, which are pretty much all of them. I started listening to hear "Roman Candle."


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## zonebox




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## either/or

dearestjane said:


> My Elliott Smith Spotify playlist of favorite Elliott Smith songs, which are pretty much all of them. I started listening to hear "Roman Candle."


It's funny I started to make ES playlists too on my Tidal account but basically just ended up putting pretty much every song on them. It's a good way to categorize them though and get all the sad acoustic stuff in one list and the more pop stuff in another. Roman Candle is such a great album when you consider it was recorded alone on a 4-track in a basement and never meant for distribution. Some great tracks on there I think Last Call is my favorite but Roman Candle is great too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

🤩


----------



## dearestjane

either/or said:


> Roman Candle is such a great album when you consider it was recorded alone on a 4-track in a basement and never meant for distribution. Some great tracks on there I think Last Call is my favorite but Roman Candle is great too.


Ooh, I love fun facts like these. I also appreciate an Elliott Smith fan as Elliott Smith is one of my tops. I had someone close to me tell me once they were glad when he died...


----------



## dearestjane

"Stella - Third Demo," Interpol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

dearestjane said:


> Ooh, I love fun facts like these. I also appreciate an Elliott Smith fan as Elliott Smith is one of my tops. I had someone close to me tell me once they were glad when he died...


Oh no that's terrible why were they glad? I mean it adds to the whole mystique and everything like with Kurt Cobain's suicide so I get there is a certain romance to it
but he was such a gentle soul and so talented he could have gone on making music for decades. I didn't start listening to him until well after his death and tbh if he hadn't killed himself I'm not sure if I would have ever discovered him or even been moved enough by his music to really engage with it much but still I see it has such a tragedy I wish he was still around so I could see him perform live.


----------



## dearestjane

either/or said:


> Oh no that's terrible why were they glad?


This person was an *******. They disliked the too sad and sappy lyrics. Kinda saying he was glad he was put out of his misery 



either/or said:


> whole mystique and everything like with Kurt Cobain's suicide so I get there is a certain romance to it


**** suicide lol. 



either/or said:


> I didn't start listening to him until well after his death and tbh if he hadn't killed himself I'm not sure if I would have ever discovered him or even been moved enough by his music to really engage with it


Oh, okay. I didn't know anything about him, even years after he passed. I listened to "Let's Get Lost" on the indie station, and I searched for the song later, to discover the artist was dead, from suicide at that. Breaks my heart! I am reminded of the suicides of the artists I love when I listen to their songs: Michael Hutchence, Ian Curtis, Chris Cornell, Chester Bennington, Kurt Cobain... you feel their pain in the music.



either/or said:


> I wish he was still around so I could see him perform live.


That would be something huh! I knew someone who sang and played guitar and was good at playing whatever song... I was too shy to request Elliott Smith. I am sure they'd have done such a good job at it too. 



either/or said:


> he was such a gentle soul and so talented he could have gone on making music for decades.


Gone too soon. We honor him by listening and appreciating his music <3


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ooooh, I like this remix of the original a lot!


----------



## donistired

Love this band, and I'm very impressed with their new album.


----------



## Zeinner

Was finden wir jenseits dieses Horizontes?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gosh darn it. This song is so amazing.


----------



## either/or

Golly gee wilikers @PurplePeopleEater I do think you're right, that's such a great album


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Golly gee wilikers @PurplePeopleEater I do think you're right, that's such a great album



View attachment 148303


I'm in love with it. 🤗


----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> View attachment 148303
> 
> 
> I'm in love with it. 🤗


Yah it's so good, I listened to it last night and I think this is my favorite track.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or

dearestjane said:


> This person was an *****. They disliked the too sad and sappy lyrics. Kinda saying he was glad he was put out of his misery
> 
> 
> 
> **** suicide lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. I didn't know anything about him, even years after he passed. I listened to "Let's Get Lost" on the indie station, and I searched for the song later, to discover the artist was dead, from suicide at that. Breaks my heart! I am reminded of the suicides of the artists I love when I listen to their songs: Michael Hutchence, Ian Curtis, Chris Cornell, Chester Bennington, Kurt Cobain... you feel their pain in the music.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be something huh! I knew someone who sang and played guitar and was good at playing whatever song... I was too shy to request Elliott Smith. I am sure they'd have done such a good job at it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Gone too soon. We honor him by listening and appreciating his music <3


Sounds like a total *******. What a ****ty attitude to have toward another person who was clearly anguished. 

Let's Get Lost is a beautifully sad song. I love the lyrics "Burning every bridge that I cross to find some beautiful place to get lost." Reminds me of me. 

Yah all gone way too soon, especially Ian Curtis he was only 23 years old. Unfortunately though the most creative and expressive artists are usually the most disturbed.

Ack you should have asked! He probably knew one or two though most of them are so intricate they're hard to learn.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Yah it's so good, I listened to it last night and I think this is my favorite track.


I think my favorite ones are Where Do We Go From Here and Jazz(In the Supermarket), Anxiety Feels and Badibaba.  Sad Cowboy is so good, too! Really, I can't complain about the whole album. I have the CD and don't regret my purchase. Can't wait to hear more music from them. They're really talented.


----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

throwback ... totally forgot about this song until i saw Simu Liu singing it on youtube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

🤩


----------



## Fever Dream

@WillYouStopDave 

Yes, this could have been the actual theme.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> @WillYouStopDave
> 
> Yes, this could have been the actual theme.


 I don't know why it never occurred to me before since they have said it over and over that STTMP was Paramount trying to get in on the Star Wars action but it all makes sense now why the theme sounds the way it does. It sounds a lot like someone said "Give me a Star Trek theme that a Star Wars fan could enjoy but also wouldn't completely alienate a Star Trek fan".  

I remember when TNG premiered I was weirded out by the theme because of how different it was from the TOS theme and I hadn't even seen TMP so it just seemed to come out of nowhere. I was just like "Well, OK. This is the new Star Trek but the music is weird!"


----------



## either/or




----------



## zonebox

My younger brother shared this with me, I kind of liked it


----------



## Socialmisfits

The beautiful soundtrack of “ the straight story”


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## crimeclub

An old a** song that still feels the same way as when I first heard it as a kid.


----------



## dearestjane

"Sleep," Houses of Heaven


----------



## either/or




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## firelight




----------



## Zeinner

My favorite girlfriend was a huge Sailor Moon fan so that melody brings back memories... Also I'm generally a huge fan of symphonic metal, so **** yeah.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## shyshisho

I’ve started listening to soothing classical as a form of meditation


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I found this old playlist I made on YouTube that was just called 'Feeling' thought the compartmentalisation was funny (this isn't the whole playlist.)





















^ since I discovered that several years ago, I think I prefer it to the Counting Crows re-recording because it's more raw. Not sure.

Ben Shapiro disliked this. (Don't think you can dislike playlists but shh.)


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found this old playlist I made on YouTube that was just called 'Feeling' thought the compartmentalisation was funny (this isn't the whole playlist.)


Lost In Translation has a pretty good sound track, probably one of the few movies where I actually took note of the music in the movie. It gives the movie a dreamy feeling.

Here is the scene with Alone in Kyoto, the audio quality of this clip sucks though.



I also really liked how they used a My Bloody Valentine track in the movie, probably because Kevin Shields produced a fair amount of the score for the movie.


----------



## either/or

Such a beautifully break song...


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or

Fever Dream said:


>


haha I think "Here we are book, enter sandman" is the best line, it's somehow the most transcendent. "A man like putin, an American werewolf" is good too though. I love how most of the lyrics reference stuff that didn't exist or wasn't popular until after his death. Adds to the weirdness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> Lost In Translation has a pretty good sound track, probably one of the few movies where I actually took note of the music in the movie. It gives the movie a dreamy feeling.
> 
> Here is the scene with Alone in Kyoto, the audio quality of this clip sucks though.
> 
> 
> 
> I also really liked how they used a My Bloody Valentine track in the movie, probably because Kevin Shields produced a fair amount of the score for the movie.


Oh I never actually watched the film lol but I found that track through YouTube years ago I think and really liked it.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Been addicted to this song and pretty much most of their songs the past couple months. 🤩


----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or

Cool way to open a new record store, wish I was there. lol I can't believe he has blue hair now.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Pechorin

Also a bit of Velvet Underground (Loaded).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is awesome. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I did not know STP did a Led Zeppelin cover. 🤔...It's really good.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, I like this. I enjoy the recommendations YouTube gives me. Has a nice, dreamy feel to it.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My oldest sister told me about this song today. A Yeah Yeah Yeahs song I did not know existed. Couldn't find a perfect quality version but this is good enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Seriously though (second post,) there's a chunk of this new album that's so good. Covid/lockdown has worked well for you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

After NFR, I couldn't get into Lana Del Rey's music. But I like all her other stuff.


----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## donistired




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hmmm, I gave this album a listen and I like all the songs except for Sacrilege. Maybe Sacrilege could grow on me. Slave and Under the Earth are my favorites, though I think.


----------



## donistired




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I forgot about this Green Day song. I played it like once last year. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Going on a Janet Jackson binge. 😌


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sooo good. 🤩


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## donistired




----------



## mt moyt

official song is dropping today in 23 hrs hope its true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## donistired




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I spent a while trying to find this video then realised that it's not for the above song lol.


----------



## oguzwst




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## CoffeeCat

By Madlib


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

The girl on the drums is amazing. She reminds me of Meg White. Same vibe. The beats are so simple and primal but hit you so hard.


----------



## hayes




----------



## donistired




----------



## coeur_brise

Weirdo song


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This beat is infectious. 🕺


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This beat is infectious. 🕺


 I'm glad you like it but it makes me feel like my brain is in a blender.


----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm glad you like it but it makes me feel like my brain is in a blender.


Like in a blender in a good way right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> Like in a blender in a good way right?


 I can't imagine a scenario where that would be a good thing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm glad you like it but it makes me feel like my brain is in a blender.


Lol I like a lot of upbeat music. 🤣


----------



## mt moyt

came out today


----------



## either/or




----------



## Fever Dream

Since I decided to rewatch the series...


----------



## shyshisho

Love the lyrics, love the chords


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, nice trip hop infused with jazz.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

This song is so stark but so beautiful.





I want flatlands
I never cared about money and all its friends
I want flatlands
I want flatlands
I don't want precious stones
I never cared about anything you've ever owned
I want flatlands
I want simplicity


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is addicting.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## shyshisho




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm weird when you get suggested a channel with under 100 subscribers.



It's OK, a little boring (nothing much stands out to me.) Did assume she'd be more popular though (just based on the video quality alongside production.) Similar to Paramore but a bit rougher in parts. Parts of this remind of Everlong's (Foo Fighters) chorus too.

It's probably the case that she's bigger irl. Reminds me of this band again lol (in this case they are still the most underrated band I've come across and mysteriously disappeared after this album afaik. Found them through tumblr years ago.)


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante

Converge & Chelsea Wolfe! 😮


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg. 🥰


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is a fun bop. 🕺


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the studio version better since it has more oomph to it but this one isn't bad, either.


----------



## SmartCar

Not sure if this link will work, but one of my new favorites


----------



## christacat




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or




----------



## andy1984




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😮


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Michael's Demos are often better than a lot of his well known material.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Grunge was a really necessary/great emotional statement/period.



It's the combination of self deprecation/defeat but furious anger rolled into one. Really speaks for (three) generations.

I will move away from here
You won't be afraid of fear
No thought was put into this
I always knew it would come to this
Things have never been so swell
And I have never failed to fail

Pain
Pain
Pain
You know you're right
You know you're right
You know you're right


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ And now for something completely different lol:



Well maybe not. Cynical psychedelia.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm hooked on this. 🤣


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😮


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ooooh, I've never been a fan of Lily Allen's music but I love this cover!


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I guess film scores is my thing to listen to lately. I love this eerie sound.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Heard this on Yellowjackets and instantly liked it even though I don't normally like this specific type of pop. Maybe cause this is new and fresh to me.  I think pop is the only genre that I like where I can be a bit picky for some reason.


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Only disappointment with this album is it was too short.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Going back and listening to this album after not listening to it for like 16 years.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song issa bop. 😌 Makes me want to dance.


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Easily my top 5 Alanis Morissette song. 🤩


----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/curiosityshoppp%2Fandrew-goes-to-hell-worlds-smartest-dumbass-full-album


----------



## hayes




----------



## Persephone The Dread

"My name is Giovanni Giorgio, but everyone calls me Giorgio."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


This is a good song too. I had to check out more of their stuff. I like how the guitar has a classic rock vibe going on. I guess it sounds classic rock-ish. Lol I had it on repeat. 😂


----------



## pheniboner

creepy music


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is a good song too. I had to check out more of their stuff. I like how the guitar has a classic rock vibe going on. I guess it sounds classic rock-ish. Lol I had it on repeat. 😂


Yea it's a cool track  it starts out sounding like 70's rock but then as it progresses sounds more like art / experimental / noise rock. They're a cool band, I like the psych garage kind of sound they have, there is another band I listen to The Mystery Lights that is also garage rock but also incorporates psych rock elements as well which I really like and this band reminds me of them in that way. I like the way they kind of blend the two. I also like the noise rock stuff they incorporate as well.

I really like this track too it's really trippy.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Yea it's a cool track  it starts out sounding like 70's rock but then as it progresses sounds more like art / experimental / noise rock. They're a cool band, I like the psych garage kind of sound they have, there is another band I listen to The Mystery Lights that is also garage rock but also incorporates psych rock elements as well which I really like and this band reminds me of them in that way. I like the way they kind of blend the two. I also like the noise rock stuff they incorporate as well.
> 
> I really like this track too it's really trippy.


Yea, I like that track too. Noise rock is pretty cool. And of course experimental music and progressive music is. I'll have to listen to that band as well. 🙂


----------



## either/or

This is a really cool track I love the alternating male/female vocals.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

Some nice shots of my old home town (Sydney) in the background.


----------



## zonebox




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zonebox said:


>


This is kind of funny but intriguing at the same time. Actually, I listened to this song back when it came out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is probably in my top 50 favorite 80s songs. I remember when I first heard it I thought it was new for some reason.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## system

Starcut83 said:


> Keep expressing it through lyrics, you've got talent.


thank you!!!


PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, tbh I don't see how you could get that from a simple lol when I was laughing at the picture I posted below it. Wouldnt make any sense of me.


ok sorry please forgive me! 

finally been able to get my hands on some weed after months of having nothing so im feeling creative ._.






yo im equipped wid it and all that
i still spit lyrics split spirits so fall back
in a zone of my own
rhymes hot and im cold with the flow
i told satan i hate life
he sent me to hell
and told me to make ice
this girl wild her shape nice
"its only twent dollars a great price"
police found her corpse the same night
my mind foggy my thoughts strange
memories of you that brought pain
i created the whole world
then the solar system with a old verse






^^ young girl spit flamez! d(ö_ö)b


----------



## system

not even gonna rhyme to this
just vibe to this...
this old school like typewriters


----------



## system

last one i promise






too nice to rhyme on
ill find another beat to shine on
this old school like flintstones


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Never heard this Coldplay song before and I like it a lot.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Myosr




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is good but kind of funny, too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## coeur_brise

Weird but this music will always strike a chord within me:






I've got a right to sing the blues. I gotta right to feel low-down.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Euripides




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/freecrack%2Flil-bibby-i-be-on-it-prod-sak_pase


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/fuxache%2Fd-edwards-down-4-tha-3rd-time-bobby-caldwell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Omni-slash

One of the guilty pleasures my ex left me with was cheesy 90s-2000s gothic rock and metal like HIM and Type O Negative.



There's no denying that Razorblade Romance slaps, even if it is _hot topic trash_. I say that endearingly, as it's genuinely one of my favorite albums.


----------



## mt moyt

sounds a lot like Prawn, but they came earlier. didnt know of them before today though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh. This is nice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😮


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm digging this whole album. Very good shoegaze. 👌...Apparently, there's several bands with the name Orange so I was friggin' confused when I saw another album with what looked like an emo album cover. I think they need a different band name to make it easier. Oh well.😆 Couldn't really find any more stuff by this band. But this album is the ****.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## pillbugger

The song's about an appendix, you know the body part that some scientists deem as a useless remnant from the evolutionary past of humans. I mention that since it might resemble another body part (don't want to be banned).


* *


----------



## probably offline




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## zonebox




----------



## pillbugger

Before pavement there was grass
And then everything was turned on its a**
Such is the life of the last little dinosaur 😔


----------



## harrison




----------



## Replicante




----------



## either/or




----------



## Protozoan




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Heard this song on Yellowjackets but I heard it before and liked it. I don't remember where I first heard it, though.


----------



## harrison




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## zonebox

I just woke up and learned he passed away


----------



## Yulp

Hatebreed!! Despite the name of the band they are a very positive hardcore band they get me through alot and keep me in a positive mindset.


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I always thought NIN had some great remixes.


----------



## dearestjane

"Eazy," The Game and Kanye West: "No more counselin', I don't negotiate with therapists," I like that line. The little skinned monkey cover art is disturbing though.


----------



## dearestjane

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I always thought NIN had some great remixes.


**** yeah! I live for Trent Reznor.


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

dearestjane said:


> **** yeah! I live for Trent Reznor.


Lmfao I do, too. 🤣


----------



## pillbugger




----------



## harrison




----------



## Tetragammon

This thread clearly needs more black metal.



Can't stop listening to this lately...


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Don't think I could ever get tired of this song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Protozoan

I saw someone posted Fleetwood Mac, this is probably my favourite from them.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## m4m8




----------



## either/or




----------



## Paul From The UK




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

NoLife93 said:


>


Oooh, I like this. 🙂


----------



## Tetragammon

I don't even know what this is exactly but I like it...


----------



## Dan the man

Madonna demos/unreleased


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Interesting mix of vocal styles. I prefer her screaming vocals though which I'd never normally say for most people but yeah. I think I prefer the way they flow into each other in this track more too:



But I dunno the first track is new.


----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## either/or




----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have not listened to Mariah Carey since I was 16. 🤣 90s Mariah Carey was where it was at, though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Took me a good minute to recognize this was a Bjork cover. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Took me a good minute to recognize this was a Bjork cover. Lol


Wow good catch though I don't think it's actually a cover per se since most of the lyrics are different I think they just took the chorus from the Bjork song and then changed everything else. It's a cool chorus refrain though.


----------



## Tetragammon

Persephone The Dread said:


> Interesting mix of vocal styles. I prefer her screaming vocals though which I'd never normally say for most people but yeah. I think I prefer the way they flow into each other in this track more too:


Just barely got around to listening to that first track and wow. I agree -- I prefer her screaming vocals too. 

It's not Angela Gossow anymore though eh? Since about 2014 it looks like. I used to listen to "Wages of Sin" all the time -- love that album -- and the few albums before and after that, but haven't kept up with them in years... crazy.


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tetragammon said:


> Just barely got around to listening to that first track and wow. I agree -- I prefer her screaming vocals too.
> 
> It's not Angela Gossow anymore though eh? Since about 2014 it looks like. I used to listen to "Wages of Sin" all the time -- love that album -- and the few albums before and after that, but haven't kept up with them in years... crazy.


Yeah she stepped down at some point to manage the band instead. I actually only started to listen to them more recently so I still haven't heard most of their songs but I did listen to some of the music with Angela Gossow like this one:



and yeah her vocals are amazing. Very big shoes to fill. I kind of feel for her because if you look at the YouTube comments on some of the tracks (before the new album anyway,) there are often people complaining that Alissa's not Angela, I still think she's pretty good though. She's been in some other bands where she uses her clean vocals more and they're good technically speaking but I started to listen to them because of her screaming vocals.


----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## m4m8

The drums...


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Wow good catch though I don't think it's actually a cover per se since most of the lyrics are different I think they just took the chorus from the Bjork song and then changed everything else. It's a cool chorus refrain though.


Oh yea. I haven't heard that song by Bjork in awhile and only heard it a few times but I recognized that part. It's pretty interesting. 🙂


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## coeur_brise

Yea, someone showed this to me.. I do like Hole and they have some good songs.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Music of the Night - Micheal Crawford







I always seem to forget that Micheal Crawford sings the Music of the Night and that he is the same guy that plays Frank Spencer from Some Mother's Do 'Ave 'Em. When I found out the very first time I couldn't believe it haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not really a fan of this band from some of the songs I heard but there was a couple good ones.


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had completely forgotten about this song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## m4m8




----------



## pillbugger

Fun fact about the lead singer: she decided to finally start a rock band at the age of 40 because she was bored. I absolutely love that.


----------



## Protozoan




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## either/or

Is it just me or are the Youtube videos giant now? Didn't they used to be smaller?


----------



## Omni-slash

Yes it's a meme song. But it unironically slaps.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Protozoan

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Love this one


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Protozoan said:


> Love this one


Yessss. This one and Born on the Bayou for me as my favorites. 👍


----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## pillbugger

Perfect for when you're in a bully-dismembering mood:


----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/shotti%2Fbirthdayprogram


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Yopaulie




----------



## Dan the man

Hemispheres said:


>


Love Yes


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Yopaulie




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon

I don't listen to a lot of classical or "contemporary classical," but this is really good... I need to find more music like this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## NextPhase

AtomikX said:


> So post it up, what do you have spinning in the cd changer, record player, cassette, youtube or whatever?
> 
> Here is what I have cued up:
> 
> People Are People (14 minute homemade mix)- Depeche Mode
> You Look So Fine- Garbage
> Vow- Garbage
> All Good Things- Nelly Furtado
> 
> Let's hear your music.


Dua Lipa and Elton John Cold Heart
Heat Waves
Rockstar Post Malone


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## either/or

Backing vocal wasn't mixed in well but awesome live performance of this song otherwise. I love this track so much definitely one of their best songs. I love that raw energetic garage punk sound.


----------



## Dan the man

Madonna's former bandmates. It is also like the most 80s thing I might have ever seen. But I like it


----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## mt moyt

Big Energy by Latto is very catchy, even if i cant relate to the lyrics and its a bit explicit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## harrison




----------



## pillbugger

They say if you stare long enough, one of the eyes blinks. ...I'm kidding no eye blinks at you.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Pechorin




----------



## Tetragammon

Really loving this album...


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison

.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison

.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can dig this. 🤙


----------



## Chrysalii

"Once my dreams came true. Once but not for me."


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Wow, this song is intriguing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love this album. Also the visuals on their videos are beautiful. 😍

It's not my favorite of theirs but it definitely ranks number 5 on the list of their albums for me. Plus, with 18 songs, you can't beat that. I've rarely ever come upon an album with that many songs. I think Teen Dream and either Depression Cherry or Bloom are my favorites. But then I can't pick between 7 and Bloom. I'd probably pick Bloom. 7 used to be my second favorite of theirs but now I'd probably rank it number 4. Those four albums all seem almost equal as far as how much I enjoy them. Something good to come out of this year at least.


----------



## pillbugger

* *





I'm afraid that time, will catch up and eat me
I'm afraid of the wind, stealing my voice
I'm afraid that they, will see me sad
That is why I, don't want to go outside

I'm afraid that in the bathroom, someone opens the door
That they'll see me naked, and turn around
And if I keep on eating, my weight increases
That is why I, don't want to go outside
That is why I-

Mom wait for me, stay away from me
Let me fall down, let me go outside
Mom wait for me, stay away from me
Let me fall down, let me go outside

I'm afraid of the night
Of someone kidnapping me
Of the house burning
Or of ghosts appearing
Writing more letters, losing all my words
That is why I, don't want to go outside

I'm afraid one day, losing my fingers
Not having any more friends, that'll laugh with me
Slipping on ice, falling in the river
And that is why I, don't want to go outside

That is why I, don't want to go outside
That is why I, don't want to go outside
That is why I, don't want to go outside
That is why I, don't want to go outside

Mom wait for me, stay away from me
Let me fall down, let me go outside
Mom wait for me, stay away from me
Let me fall down, let me go outside

I'm afraid of you and your voice
I'm afraid of you and your love
Afraid of my field, not being able to grow flowers of color

I'm afraid of you and your voice
I'm afraid of you and your love
Afraid of my field, not being able to grow flowers of the color...
Blue


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## bad baby

Full title: "*tálcunnana dëhajma tun dejl bënatsë abcul’han dlhenisë ëlh inagat, jahadlhë adrhasha dauzglën nu dlhevusao ibajngra nava líeshtamhan ëf novejhan conetsë danëctsë kin, ëf tu dlhicadëtrhënna bë ablhundrhaba judjenan alhëtangrasë shidandlhamësë inkom"*

Idk what this is so I'm going to call it FTBM (fairy tale black metal). Hansel and Gretel traipsing through the forest on their way to a bloody demise in some alternative nightmare parallel storyverse. 
(... Is it just me or is it giving off emo/scene vibes about a third of the way in? Not sure how I feel about this creative new direction.)


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not much of a fan of this band but I like this one.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Replicante




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I did not know they did a cover of this song and it slaps.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger

Oh ee Oh ee Yum Bum, Oh Yum-
Oh god. What did my brain decide to randomly pick out from my dormant memories this time? It's stuck on my head now... along with other cheesy europop songs of the time. 🙃


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## CNikki




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## zonebox

This just popped up in my playlist on Pandora, does anyone even use pandora anymore?


----------



## pillbugger

I have a love affair with this type of cartoony spin on metal/rock music. This video was recommended to me on YouTube one day and ever since I clicked on the grotesque thumbnail (how could I resist?), many doors were opened.

The song's part of a live musical/concert about aliens invading Earth for its coffee and I also watched it. It was some epically silly stuff. 👏








zonebox said:


> This just popped up in my playlist on Pandora, does anyone even use pandora anymore?


I remember using Pandora in the past. I've now been using Last.FM, another ancient music discovering website


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not a big fan of this band but this cover is really good. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This band seriously should've been known for way more than just Bela Lugosi's Dead. Albeit, that's a good song. But really it doesn't matter in the end. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, those damn vocals. <3


----------



## Dan the man

One of the most honest songs ive heard


----------



## Tetragammon

Glorious symphonic black metal -- I quite like this band.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Spotify is recommending me some good stuff.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber

i love wavvves


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the bluesy feel to this song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sweet. New Crosses song for my birthday gift. Lol


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## either/or




----------



## bad baby

Been watching one too many Frugal Aesthetic videos lately, find myself doing "moral alignment vibe checks" for music. Like, this album totally chaotic neutral af (the ODB of experimental BM?) :






Also, not sure if just me, but it totally climaxed around track 4-5, and then went in a weird direction after that life countdown bit at the end of "Ennui". I mean, this whole album is a weird direction lol, but the latter half is like a different weird direction than the first half.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thank you Spotify. 😌👌


----------



## Hemispheres

In the Air Tonight


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Dan the man

Very underrated group. I love all the songs ive heard from them


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## Dan the man

Another good one by them


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This band has some weird, cool music. Wouldn't say this particular track is weird at all but I enjoy it.


----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh. 😮


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song has a bit of a haunting vibe to it.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-977177840%2Fkillmyheartbaby-mirame-prodsmokesac


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

floyd the barber said:


>


Such a great band, never heard of them before. I started listening to Of Course You Do and really like the grungey alt rock kind of sound it has. Love the vocals too, reminds me a little of Becky Black from The Pack A.D. though I think her voice is a little higher, but she has a similar cynical yet determined sort of affect to her vocals.


----------



## floyd the barber

either/or said:


> Such a great band, never heard of them before. I started listening to Of Course You Do and really like the grungey alt rock kind of sound it has. Love the vocals too, reminds me a little of Becky Black from The Pack A.D. though I think her voice is a little higher, but she has a similar cynical yet determined sort of affect to her vocals.


yeah, they're very underrated, of course you do is a phenomenal album. Glad I could show you a band you enjoy!


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## harrison




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## hayes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## harrison




----------



## either/or




----------



## Hemispheres




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Portishead is so good live. 😍


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This showed up on my recommendations. Pretty damn good. 👍...Kind of funny lyrics.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## coeur_brise

Old but good


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


 I love Goat, I was just listening to _Headsoup_ last night actually. I really like their psych rock hippie kind of sound. And love the vocals the lead vocalist has such a distinct voice and singing style. She's like a priestess of psych rock  It's cool how they always wear their masks and robes for every show.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## MCHB




----------



## hayes




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I love Goat, I was just listening to _Headsoup_ last night actually. I really like their psych rock hippie kind of sound. And love the vocals the lead vocalist has such a distinct voice and singing style. She's like a priestess of psych rock  It's cool how they always wear their masks and robes for every show.


That was a pretty good live performance. 🙃 The robes and masks are pretty cool. I just found out about them two weeks ago so I'll check out more of their stuff.

This song just started playing and I got hooked instantly. Had to look it up on YouTube and it says it's from 1997. I thought it was a newer song. Thought it could even be from this year or last year. 😳


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber

2 3 1 2 3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber

Pulled up to the plug house and I was already slumped
Copped a hunned pack of 30s, ain't no seal, then I can't touch
All these drugs up in my system, can't seem to just get enough
Now my vision blurry, can't see these haters when they be mud
My ***** hatin', all these perkies and xannies, they keep me numb
I can't even function if I ain't just smoked a blunt


----------



## F-Bomb




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/instupendo%2Fearring-dylan-brady-remix


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## alwaysrunning

New Order - Regret


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger

I'm finding myself re-appreciating (and re-bopping to) how awesome this artist is. The mad lad somehow managed to combine dark, chiptunes, quirky, and with old electronic hardware too. They'll always have a spot in my list of tunes. They were the first music artist I could call a favorite after all, which didn't happen until somewhere in my early 20s. Always late to everything. Maybe I'll give his newer stuff another listen.

* *


----------



## CNikki




----------



## bad baby

omg I'm so smitten with this song:





I can't understand a word of it but A-Mei did a Chinese cover and I mean she's like the queen of C-Pop and did a bang-up job but the original is even better imo.

Here's her version for comparison:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh nice. Go from listening to Korn to The Beatles. What a weird transition. 🤣


----------



## brotanrosas

I've been listening to musicals a lot! I also really like indie/bedroom pop.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, but when Trent is chasing after Bowie it's kind of funny. 💀


----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man

Her 1st two albums I liked.


----------



## either/or

Cute duet


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> Her 1st two albums I liked.


This was actually the only album of hers I listened to. I remember listening to it a lot back in the day when it was new. My sister had it on CD and I think I burned a copy for myself. 😂


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This was actually the only album of hers I listened to. I remember listening to it a lot back in the day when it was new. My sister had it on CD and I think I burned a copy for myself. 😂


Another one of my favorite deep cuts of hers







Yeah imo these days she just sorta tries too hard. I did like her Super Bowl show though some years back.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/defamation369%2Fsuri-lte-summer-sins-369


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Dan the man said:


>


 I don't think I've heard this song once in at least 20 years.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

Happy 420 day!!


----------



## Dan the man

Still in the mood for listening to Gaga's stuff I like. Some days though I find even music I like I don't feel listening too as sound goes right through me.


----------



## Dan the man

^^^

Haha, pretty cool. #45000 post on this great thread.

I remember when I first heard him sing years back I thought it was Luther Vandross. One good thing about the internet is find about artists and lyrics and stuff


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/assclaps%2Fache


----------



## lunacat




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## lunacat

this song summons my 12 year old self 🥺 💃


----------



## either/or




----------



## Replicante




----------



## lunacat




----------



## Tetragammon

I really miss old-school Opeth... They were my favorite band throughout high school. Their new prog rock stuff is alright but it's got nothing on their classic death metal. I still remember my first listen to this album and how blown away I was.


----------



## system

i love her <3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## lunacat




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## lunacat




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interesting music for its time. Didn't realize there was ambient music like this in the 70s. Not my favorite kind of ambience but I still like it. Might be a little too ambient for me. Either way, I'm kind of digging it. I've been finding a lot of good, obscure 70s music I never heard before this year. Maybe not exactly obscure but less known or something that wouldn't have been played on TV or the radio. It amazes me how much music has been made and you can still find so much more. 😳

Okay, actually the second half starts to pick up more and sounds more dark, which I enjoy. Not bad. 😲


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Interesting music for its time. Didn't realize there was ambient music like this in the 70s. Not my favorite kind of ambience but I still like it. Might be a little too ambient for me. Either way, I'm kind of digging it. I've been finding a lot of good, obscure 70s music I never heard before this year. Maybe not exactly obscure but less known or something that wouldn't have been played on TV or the radio. It amazes me how much music has been made and you can still find so much more. 😳
> 
> Okay, actually the second half starts to pick up more and sounds more dark, which I enjoy. Not bad. 😲


Brilliant period of krautrock, the orginal band was Kluster. 3 original members, 2 members Dieter Moebius and Hans-Joachim Roedelius left and started Cluster. Those two then
joined Michael Rother of Neu! and started Harmonia, both bands well worth checking out if your liking Cluster. Roedelius and Moebius worked with Brian Eno in the '70s. after which Eno went to Germany and worked with Bowie on the Berlin Trilogy. There's a really great BBC documentary about the German / Krautrock bands of the time. Faust are in that as well. Great posts with a classic from Physical Graffiti in the middle.


----------



## Folded Edge

*Harmonia - Watussi*


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Brilliant period of krautrock, the orginal band was Kluster. 3 original members, 2 members Dieter Moebius and Hans-Joachim Roedelius left and started Cluster. Those two then
> joined Michael Rother of Neu! and started Harmonia, both bands well worth checking out if your liking Cluster. Roedelius and Moebius worked with Brian Eno in the '70s. after which Eno went to Germany and worked with Bowie on the Berlin Trilogy. There's a really great BBC documentary about the German / Krautrock bands of the time. Faust are in that as well. Great posts with a classic from Physical Graffiti in the middle.


Yea, I've heard of krautrock before. It's a cool genre. Okay, sweet,I'll give those a try as well. I didn't know about Brian Eno until this year before I even heard of Cluster. Must partially be why I got recommended this band on YouTube since I listened to him. All good stuff. Seems like such a hidden gem of music and more to be discovered.👍 I need to find more obscure 70s stuff similar to this.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt

_


https://soundcloud.com/6akl6xchitga%2Fwo-bu-guan-ftcharity-ssbprodbabyxd
_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## mt moyt

could someone translate lol


__
https://soundcloud.com/shehates7yeung%2Flast-night-in-the-7


----------



## lunacat

mt moyt said:


> could someone translate lol


I wish


----------



## lunacat




----------



## lunacat




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## alifb8

Run the world - Dayglow 🎵


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## either/or

They can give me pills
Or let me drink my fill
The heart wants to explode
Far away where nobody knows 
Do you believe she said that?
Do you believe she said that?
I said "I hate myself and I want to die."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song title with the band name makes it seem like a play on the words New Zealand. Not sure if done purposefully or not. Anyways, good track. 👍


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## HandfulOfStars

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Yes! For both this and Neu! Right now I'm feeling the Rhodes on Do it Again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

HandfulOfStars said:


> Yes! For both this and Neu! Right now I'm feeling the Rhodes on Do it Again.


I've been in a 70s music mood like the past 2 or 3 months. Lol Now, I'm finding less popular 70s songs because of it. 🤣 

I know that song you posted. It's a good one. 👍


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## HandfulOfStars




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## HandfulOfStars

Jangle and gaze along.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


>


This got me into listening to more LL Cool J. Now, I'm addicted to I'm Bad and Going Back to Cali. 🤣...I didn't realize he was a rapper in the 80s. Lol Wasn't really a fan of his music before but this other stuff is on point imo. 👌


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This got me into listening to more LL Cool J.


 His hat is like a shark's fin. 










I still remember hearing that years ago and thinking "What? Did I just hear what I thought I heard?" :lol


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This got me into listening to more LL Cool J. Now, I'm addicted to I'm Bad and Going Back to Cali. 🤣...I didn't realize he was a rapper in the 80s. Lol Wasn't really a fan of his music before but this other stuff is on point imo. 👌


I kinda like this one. Its nostalgic for me in a lot of ways. Idk if you're old enough to remember the VHS camcorder he was using here


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 🤣...I didn't realize he was a rapper in the 80s.


Oh dam I feel old.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> I kinda like this one. Its nostalgic for me in a lot of ways. Idk if you're old enough to remember the VHS camcorder he was using here


Yea, I'm liking this too. I was born in 1993 so I remember it but only cause one of my sister's got filmed a lot on it. I think it broke, though. Lol So, I wasn't on film much as a kid. Would've been cool to watch home videos when I was younger. I don't know about that particular camcorder in that music video. I think it might have looked similar to that one.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## either/or




----------



## Folded Edge

Björk - Hunter


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think this is my new favorite Bowie song and my favorite album of his.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Tetragammon

Loving this album...


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Live Mariah Carey is just as good as studio Mariah Carey. Lol


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Jessalone

My neighbour is playing jerusalem.


----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/shehates7yeung%2Fanxiety-x-deserve-it2r


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber

always has been a personal favorite


----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

God, I love this band. Been listening to them for like 3 months and I can't stop. 🤪


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> God, I love this band. Been listening to them for like 3 months and I can't stop. 🤪



Probably one of my all time favourite bands. 3 of their albums all produced in a row by Brain Eno, including their 2 best 'Remain In Light' and 'Fear of Music'. I love most of the albums though. The most famous live album is Stop making Sense, it's brilliant but their best live album (IMO) is the double record recorded 1977-1979 and 1980-1981
Talking heads - The Name of the Band is Talking Heads. It captures how good a live band they were, to my great regret I never got to see them live, I was too young. I've seen David Byrne live a couple of times though, he's great live. Anyway try and check that album out. 

Talking Heads – The Name Of This Band Is Talking Heads


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber

great album


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Probably one of my all time favourite bands. 3 of their albums all produced in a row by Brain Eno, including their 2 best 'Remain In Light' and 'Fear of Music'. I love most of the albums though. The most famous live album is Stop making Sense, it's brilliant but their best live album (IMO) is the double record recorded 1977-1979 and 1980-1981
> Talking heads - The Name of the Band is Talking Heads. It captures how good a live band they were, to my great regret I never got to see them live, I was too young. I've seen David Byrne live a couple of times though, he's great live. Anyway try and check that album out.
> 
> Talking Heads – The Name Of This Band Is Talking Heads


Yea, I'm really liking them. I think my favorite one is actually Speaking in Tongues then Remain in Light. I heard a couple songs from Stop Making Sense. I'm liking the ones on the link a lot too. I would've loved to see them live. The one you posted doesn't even sound live almost so they were a great live band. Intriguing.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

This Will Destroy You - A Three-Legged Workhorse


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not disappointed in any of the tracks I heard so far. I think this one might be my favorite other than Pana-vision.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is sooo good.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

A new Radiohead, non-Radiohead album. The Smile - Thom Yorke (vocals, guitar, bass, keys) and Jonny Greenwood (guitar, bass, keys) with Sons of Kemet drummer Tom Skinner.

A Light for Attracting Attention, by The Smile


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

It was David Byrne’s 70th birthday yesterday


----------



## Dan the man

MTV classic. remembered this was like supposed to be epic in its day. I still like it


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


 Only Tori Amos could make the idea of wallowing in rats appealing.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Only Tori Amos could make the idea of wallowing in rats appealing.


Lol I know right? 😂

I only started really listening to her more frequently the past few months. Only songs of hers I knew of was Silent All These Years and Cornflake Girl.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

Tomaga - The King of Naples


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

15 years old this year 😲


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man

10 years after that one^^^. this is her latest

she is great


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Was not expecting a new Santigold song. Does not disappoint.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/baojiaxiang2%2Fdiores-paragraph-on-the-police-beat


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm 100 percent sure I heard this somewhere.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm 100 percent sure I heard this somewhere.


_Edit_ I should have probably added that, it might because of their style of music (Old Funk / Soul / Afrobeat sound) and recording process (Old analogue) that you think you've heard it before or you might just have heard it before

Great band, great label.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> _Edit_ I should have probably added that, it might because of their style of music (Old Funk / Soul / Afrobeat sound) and recording process (Old analogue) that you think you've heard it before or you might just have heard it before
> 
> Great band, great label.


That is true. I do remember that exact horn melody pretty vividly after listening to it but it's possible that since I've heard probably a few million songs in my lifetime that I heard it from somewhere else. 🤣


----------



## Folded Edge

This was great before Stranger Things


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Great post. So ahead of their time, still can't belive they were making this stuff in the late 60s 😮. Saw Silver Applers (Simeon Coxe) live in 2008, tiny wee gig, there couldn't have been more than 50 people there, it was a small venue to be fair. Great gig, his new material at the time was really good. He was chatting in between songs and seemed liked a lovely bloke. RIP


----------



## Folded Edge

Love this video, amazing drone pilot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Great post. So ahead of their time, still can't belive they were making this stuff in the late 60s 😮. Saw Silver Applers (Simeon Coxe) live in 2008, tiny wee gig, there couldn't have been more than 50 people there, it was a small venue to be fair. Great gig, his new material at the time was really good. He was chatting in between songs and seemed liked a lovely bloke. RIP


Lol You must have seen several concerts. 🙂 Yea, it sounds a few years ahead of its time. Lol That seems like a cool concert to go to. Crazy they were still playing music in 2008. I need to listen to more of their stuff. I think I already listened to Oscillations like 10 times today. 

I've never had the chance to cause of not having anyone to go with. Closest place to here here has big concerts is Atlanta and it's like 3 hours away. Relatively close. I would like to have someone with me if I'm going to a big city. Lol I thought about going to see Garbage live one time.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol You must have seen several concerts. 🙂 Yea, it sounds a few years ahead of its time. Lol That seems like a cool concert to go to. Crazy they were still playing music in 2008. I need to listen to more of their stuff. I think I already listened to Oscillations like 10 times today.
> 
> I've never had the chance to cause of not having anyone to go with. Closest place to here here has big concerts is Atlanta and it's like 3 hours away. Relatively close. I would like to have someone with me if I'm going to a big city. Lol I thought about going to see Garbage live one time.


I suppose I've been to quite a lot of gigs over the years but not as many as I'd have liked, then and now. To be fair I wouldn't have gone to a gig on my own when I was younger but once I got into my mid 30s and having no one to go to gigs with any longer, I just said fek it and started going to them on my own. I did kinda stop going to gigs in the mid - last '90s when i was going clubbing. 

Even now though, I havn't been to a smaller gig, at smaller venues on my own (yet) It's easier to just klnd of blend in at slighty larger gigs of a few hundered people or more.
Sadly the best mid sized venue that a lot of smaller or niche bands played at before the pandemic, was destroyed when the neighbouring School of Art burnt down for the 2nd time! So things have chnaged, though I've not been to a gig since the lockdowns.
I'm also lucky in that Glasgow has always has a really vibrant live music scene, so theres always been loads of options and opportunities to see bands / artists I like. 

I hope you can get to a gig soon!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Love this video, amazing drone pilot.


Cross-referenced


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cross-referenced


The link takes me to the 'Have you ever met thread', I'm a bit confused. 😳


----------



## Folded Edge

*Little Dragon - Scribbled Paper*


----------



## Folded Edge

.


----------



## Folded Edge

The whole soundtrack is stunning, a few Mogwai tracks on there too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> .


I haven't heard this soundtrack in awhile.


----------



## pillbugger

_Cameras flashing, lipstick, Tokyo at night_
Is that what she's saying during the chorus, I wonder. The lyrics are nowhere to be found, which doesn't help with solving this ongoing mystery in my head.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I haven't heard this soundtrack in awhile.


I only disovered it a about 2 years ago and every time I listen to it again, I just think wow, that is stunning 😍

I was already a NIN fan but I'm really liking Reznor and Ross's soundtrack work.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## JohnnyV77

Pink Floyd - Echoes. Their sonic landscapes are great for lifting your mood. All their big albums except The Wall which is good music but incredibly depressing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I only disovered it a about 2 years ago and every time I listen to it again, I just think wow, that is stunning 😍
> 
> I was already a NIN fan but I'm really liking Reznor and Ross's soundtrack work.


I think it was like over 5 years ago when I first heard it. Pretty much when it came out. It is pretty stunning. 

Yea, I'm a NIN fan too. I have the NIN logo tattoo on my arm. I forgot it was there for awhile up until like over a week ago. 😆 

This has Trent Reznor in it and it's pretty good. Once I find out there's new work from Trent Reznor, I instantly click. Lol


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think it was like over 5 years ago when I first heard it. Pretty much when it came out. It is pretty stunning.
> 
> Yea, I'm a NIN fan too. I have the NIN logo tattoo on my arm. I forgot it was there for awhile up until like over a week ago. 😆
> 
> This has Trent Reznor in it and it's pretty good. Once I find out there's new work from Trent Reznor, I instantly click. Lol


Great idea for a tattoo . Thanks for posting that, hadn't heard it or know anything about it.

I've seen NIN live twice now, first time was the With Teeth tour at one of my favourite venues here, an amazing gig, they were brilliant, the light show was brilliant. Easily in my top 10 gigs. I missed them the last time he was here and sadly had to pass up tickets recently for an up upcoming gig this Autumn due to my health.

Loving the last Ghosts albums, they're somewhere between NIN and the soundtrack stuff.


----------



## Folded Edge

Smells Like Gish! 😂 Serious Smashing Pumpkins vibes on this one.🤟


----------



## User Not Found




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Great idea for a tattoo . Thanks for posting that, hadn't heard it or know anything about it.
> 
> I've seen NIN live twice now, first time was the With Teeth tour at one of my favourite venues here, an amazing gig, they were brilliant, the light show was brilliant. Easily in my top 10 gigs. I missed them the last time he was here and sadly had to pass up tickets recently for an up upcoming gig this Autumn due to my health.
> 
> Loving the last Ghosts albums, they're somewhere between NIN and the soundtrack stuff.


Lmfao You've seen every concert havent you?  I kid...I had a chance to go to a NIN concert from someone online (not on here), and I asked someone in real life about it cause I wanted to go. But they kind of ruined it for me by telling me this person was probably just trying to get me to pay for tickets for no reason and not even take me to the concert. Haha. That was a bummer. So I was upset about that. Like we could've just met in person and I'm sure it would've been fine then but I was naive. I'm sure they didn't mean to ruin it for me but man, it kind of killed my joy. Lol We don't get many big concerts where I live. I think Lady Gaga came came once. Lol But the closest big concerts to here are in Atlanta, Georgia which is 3 hours away from me. Sorry to hear about your health. :/ Hope you're feeling better, though.

I love the new Ghosts soundtrack. The old one is good, too. I'm honestly not sure which one I like better since they both have their own thing going for them. I do know with the newer ones, the songs being longer is better in a way. I don't think Trent stops making music.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmfao You've seen every concert havent you?  I kid...I had a chance to go to a NIN concert from someone online (not on here), and I asked someone in real life about it cause I wanted to go. But they kind of ruined it for me by telling me this person was probably just trying to get me to pay for tickets for no reason and not even take me to the concert. Haha. That was a bummer. So I was upset about that. Like we could've just met in person and I'm sure it would've been fine then but I was naive. I'm sure they didn't mean to ruin it for me but man, it kind of killed my joy. Lol We don't get many big concerts where I live. I think Lady Gaga came came once. Lol But the closest big concerts to here are in Atlanta, Georgia which is 3 hours away from me. Sorry to hear about your health. :/ Hope you're feeling better, though.
> 
> I love the new Ghosts soundtrack. The old one is good, too. I'm honestly not sure which one I like better since they both have their own thing going for them. I do know with the newer ones, the songs being longer is better in a way. I don't think Trent stops making music.



As I was writing that previous post I was thinking Purple will think I'm full of **** 😂

I suppose I've been to a good few gigs but I started going to gigs when I was 17 / 18 and now I'm _cough, cough, _not so young, there's a been a fair bit of time in between. I do think a lot about the gigs I've missed and I'm stupidly still on the mailing list for promoters and venues here, so I'm constantly seeing gigs in my emails that I won't be going to 

I'm really sorry to hear about that gig and the person probably filling your head with BS. It wasn't cool but you learn from these things and move on. Hopefully you'll get to a gig soon.
3 hours away certainly doesn't make it easy but not impossible, maybe a cheap hotel or AirBnB, so you can enjoy it and not worry about having to travel back.
I'd defo recommend going a big gig and small ones too, maybe some local bands to the area, I always prefer a wee gig to the bigger ones.
I joined meetup.com years ago and there were at least a couple of gig going groups even back then, I'm sure they will be some you could join either locally or in the closet city. You're obviously a huge music fan, so it's time you got to go to a concert.


----------



## User Not Found




----------



## either/or

It's really cool how a lot of early 2000s musicians applied the sounds they heard growing up as kids to their music. I love how artists take inspiration from the world around them and incorporate it into their music and the trademark sound they're crafting. The early synth tones which I think originated in the late 70's and early 80's informed these artists to an extent that they would echo them back into the music they would create in their professional careers as adults. It fascinating tracing the roots of some of these artists and their sound.

Example of your typical 70's show with that really early primitive synth sound in the opening and ending credits.






Artists who were obviously influenced by this sound as adults in the 2000s.


----------



## Dan the man

I saw he had a biopic coming out and reminded how much I enjoyed him in my youth. I just subscribed to his YouTube channel. Many other funny songs/videos he made I just discovering


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> As I was writing that previous post I was thinking Purple will think I'm full of **** 😂
> 
> I suppose I've been to a good few gigs but I started going to gigs when I was 17 / 18 and now I'm _cough, cough, _not so young, there's a been a fair bit of time in between. I do think a lot about the gigs I've missed and I'm stupidly still on the mailing list for promoters and venues here, so I'm constantly seeing gigs in my emails that I won't be going to
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about that gig and the person probably filling your head with BS. It wasn't cool but you learn from these things and move on. Hopefully you'll get to a gig soon.
> 3 hours away certainly doesn't make it easy but not impossible, maybe a cheap hotel or AirBnB, so you can enjoy it and not worry about having to travel back.
> I'd defo recommend going a big gig and small ones too, maybe some local bands to the area, I always prefer a wee gig to the bigger ones.
> I joined meetup.com years ago and there were at least a couple of gig going groups even back then, I'm sure they will be some you could join either locally or in the closet city. You're obviously a huge music fan, so it's time you got to go to a concert.


Lol 😂 Some people do just go to a lot of concerts, though. Ah, that makes sense then since you're older. That must be annoying getting all those emails. Haha. 

It's on my bucket list for sure! Yea, I had to ask someone just in case and they said its probably a scam. It could have been or maybe not but I wasn't willing to take the risk even for just one person telling me that. Maybe I should have but that might be dumb. 3 hours away isnt too bad if it's like once a year. I guess the thing with concerts is the person has to also like the artist I like. Lol So it makes it harder since the only people I can think of are my siblings. They usually just go with friends, though. One day I'll do it. I know my oldest sister is the one who has the most similar music taste to mine. I actually never thought about getting a hotel for a concert for some reason. For regular trips I have but not concerts. Doh. 🤦‍♀️

Joan Jett either had or is having a concert here. Lol But I'm honestly not into her music much except for 2 or 3 songs. I need to find some bands in Atlanta. Yea, a concert is something I need to experience at least once or twice. 😁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This shouldn't have been a bonus track. 🧐 I think it's the best one. It goes hard. 🤙Pink Lunettes and America's Cup are good, though. Wouldn't mind having a copy of the deluxe version.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## zonebox




----------



## zonebox




----------



## probably offline




----------



## either/or




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Dan the man

Haunting/melancholic/great song all in one here


----------



## Runner girl9090

Madonna material girl


----------



## harrison




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm liking this whole album. 😮


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm liking this whole album. 😮


Yah it's a cool album. I was kind of shocked when I first heard them as their first record was in the late 60's and I had always thought electronic music wasn't pioneered until the 1970's with Kraftwerk and others. They were both ahead of their time experimenting with early synths and danceable four on the floor beats as well as what almost eerily sounds like breakbeats.

This Silver Apples track sounds like it could be late 90s / early 2000s trip hop.






Really early Kraftwerk experimenting with synths sounds like primitive techno.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


What's ironic about hearing this is I just listened to a song with this sample in it only a week ago. I knew it sounded familiar. I was just listening to it several times last night before you posted it.🤣 It's a song called Ghost Rider by Suicide. I'm hooked on it. 

That song you posted by Silver Apples does sound like late 90s or early 2000s now that you say it. 🤔 Interesting. I need to find more 60s stuff like this if it's possible. 

I've heart of Kraftwerk before. Yea, it does sound ahead of its time. Weird how I find music so late in my life that sounds ahead of its time like this. I remember finding music years and years ago and didn't ever find this kind of stuff for some reason. Guess I didn't dig good enough. But I'm fine with it cause I can just find all this stuff now. I like how some of the people are just barely bobbing their heads. 😂 Thats like something I would do. Lmao...Never knew someone could make such quick rhythms like that with a flute. Haha. That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> What's ironic about hearing this is I just listened to a song with this sample in it only a week ago. I knew it sounded familiar. I was just listening to it several times last night before you posted it.🤣 It's a song called Ghost Rider by Suicide. I'm hooked on it.
> 
> That song you posted by Silver Apples does sound like late 90s or early 2000s now that you say it. 🤔 Interesting. I need to find more 60s stuff like this if it's possible.
> 
> I've heart of Kraftwerk before. Yea, it does sound ahead of its time. Weird how I find music so late in my life that sounds ahead of its time like this. I remember finding music years and years ago and didn't ever find this kind of stuff for some reason. Guess I didn't dig good enough. But I'm fine with it cause I can just find all this stuff now. I like how some of the people are just barely bobbing their heads. 😂 Thats like something I would do. Lmao...Never knew someone could make such quick rhythms like that with a flute. Haha. That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


omg wow you have a really ear yah it's a sample from the Suicide song. haha that's crazy you were able to identify that Bjork sample on that Mount Eerie track too. Really good ear idk if I would have caught that if I didn't already know it was a sample. The reason I was listening to that was because I heard someone on KEXP talking about the artist sampling the Suicide song so I decided to check it out. I really love stuff like that is sort of derivative of another artists work where it's sampled and they put their own stamp on it and create something new but also something that pays tribute to the original.


----------



## either/or

Listened to the new Warpaint album today I think this is my favorite track, it's really chill. Put me in a decent mood during work today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> omg wow you have a really ear yah it's a sample from the Suicide song. haha that's crazy you were able to identify that Bjork sample on that Mount Eerie track too. Really good ear idk if I would have caught that if I didn't already know it was a sample. The reason I was listening to that was because I heard someone on KEXP talking about the artist sampling the Suicide song so I decided to check it out. I really love stuff like that is sort of derivative of another artists work where it's sampled and they put their own stamp on it and create something new but also something that pays tribute to the original.


Dang, I guess I do. 😳 Yea, I noticed it with the Bjork track almost right away. Lol...I didn't hear the M.I.A. song until you posted it so that was cool. I think the sample worked perfectly for the song. It still sounds new while also having an old sample in it. I like how a lot of 90s rap artists did that, too. They made the samples flow so well together. M.I.A. also took a sample from a song by The Clash on Paper Planes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cool, electronic music but the song titles, though. 💀 Sounds like something that would be a film score for a Tim Burton movie or something. Really liking the upbeat, dark sound to it. The second part to the second link also kind of sounds like something that would be in a Tim Burton film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon

Heh heh... I love this album cover, mainly because it probably pisses off a certain kind of people, which is just delightful to me. The music is damn good too; I love Violet Cold.


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, Yeah Yeah Yeahs drops a new song out nowhere and it's really good. I didn't think they were ever going to be making music again.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Folded Edge

@PurplePeopleEater If you're liking Stereolab you might like Broadcast, if you haven't listened to them yet that is.


----------



## Folded Edge

*Vanishing Twin*


----------



## alwaysrunning

Mental As Anything - Live It Up






Been stuck in my head for days now since it came on the radio


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> @PurplePeopleEater If you're liking Stereolab you might like Broadcast, if you haven't listened to them yet that is.


Stereolab is pretty good but I think I like Broadcast a bit more. Thanks for recommending them. 👍


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Stereolab is pretty good but I think I like Broadcast a bit more. Thanks for recommending them. 👍


That's certainly my favourite of the two.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> That's certainly my favourite of the two.


I checked out both albums and I like them. 🙂 I'll definitely go back to listening to these albums.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

The Heliocentrics – 99% Revolution


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the dreamy, trip hop vibe to this song.


----------



## either/or




----------



## m4m8




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## alwaysrunning

Seventeen Going Under - Sam Fender


----------



## Dan the man

Stranger Things got me into being a fan


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## alwaysrunning

Lessons In Love - Level 42


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I'm going to be hooked on this. 👍


----------



## zonebox




----------



## Humesday




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Damn, this band's music is so amazing. Might be in my top favorite old bands at the moment if not top 10.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## hayes




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Nice one Purple, getting into some serious electronica/techno there. Modern Love is a great label, Warp is legendary. Not the biggest Squarepusher fan but I've not listened to enough of his stuff, that one you posted is kinda drum and bass, his take on it at least. Often mentioned in the same breath as Aphex Twin.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Nice one Purple, getting into some serious electronica/techno there. Modern Love is a great label, Warp is legendary. Not the biggest Squarepusher fan but I've not listened to enough of his stuff, that one you posted is kinda drum and bass, his take on it at least. Often mentioned in the same breath as Aphex Twin.


I actually knew about Andy Stott and that particular track for like over 2 years now. It's one of my favorites. Still hooked on it. 🤣 I must have listened to it 300 times or more believe it or not. I could listen to the same song 600 times or more and still not get tired of it. One song that comes to mind is Play the Goddamned Part by Trent Reznor and pretty much almost any of his stuff. Not sure if you know that song of his or not. When I first heard it, it blew me away. It's like nothing I ever heard of before. Lol 

I haven't listened to much Squarepusher yet. I listened to like 3 songs recently. The one I posted was my fave one so far. I love some bass in a good electronic song. 🙂 Aphex Twin is sooo good. I've been listening to him for probably 10 years now. 

I like the track you posted also. Good beat. 👌


----------



## floyd the barber

personal favorite


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I actually knew about Andy Stott and that particular track for like over 2 years now. It's one of my favorites. Still hooked on it. 🤣 I must have listened to it 300 times or more believe it or not. I could listen to the same song 600 times or more and still not get tired of it. One song that comes to mind is Play the Goddamned Part by Trent Reznor and pretty much almost any of his stuff. Not sure if you know that song of his or not. When I first heard it, it blew me away. It's like nothing I ever heard of before. Lol
> 
> I haven't listened to much Squarepusher yet. I listened to like 3 songs recently. The one I posted was my fave one so far. I love some bass in a good electronic song. 🙂 Aphex Twin is sooo good. I've been listening to him for probably 10 years now.
> 
> I like the track you posted also. Good beat. 👌


Nowt wrong with listening to certain tracks a lot.

I hadn't heard of that NIN release, now downloaded, I'll have a listen later on. 

Aphex and his numerous alias stuff is often amazing. Though I'm not a mad fanboy, there are loads of those as it is lol he does have cult status but it's understandable.

How do you listen / get your music out of interest? Stream or download or any physical releases these days?

Here's the only 12" of Squarepusher's I own. More straight ahead drum and bass, rather than the (I hate saying or writing this  though it is a subgenre ) his IDM take on drum and bass style of the track of his you posted.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Nowt wrong with listening to certain tracks a lot.
> 
> I hadn't heard of that NIN release, now downloaded, I'll have a listen later on.
> 
> Aphex and his numerous alias stuff is often amazing. Though I'm not a mad fanboy, there are loads of those as it is lol he does have cult status but it's understandable.
> 
> How do you listen / get your music out of interest? Stream or download or any physical releases these days?
> 
> Here's the only 12" of Squarepusher's I own. More straight ahead drum and bass, rather than the (I hate saying or writing this  though it is a subgenre ) his IDM take on drum and bass style of the track of his you posted.


Yea, there definitely isn't. It's from his album Bad Witch. It's a pretty good album. I haven't listened to a lot of Aphex Twins's stuff but I really enjoyed Selected Ambient Works volume 2. I'm not a diehard fan of his stuff I don't think but I enjoy it a lot. I will say I'm a diehard fan of Trent Reznor's stuff. I just can't help it. Lol I always come back to his music and never get tired of it. 

I just stream my stuff on YouTube mainly and Spotify. I do have physical albums I listen to as well. 

I like the link you posted. 👍 I still think my favorite one is The Exploding Psychology. But I'm not sure if I like Squarepusher as much as a lot of electronic stuff I've heard. Lol Tbh, I didn't know what IDM was. I had to look it up. 😂


----------



## julill

Now I'm enjoying the great collection of ABBA songs using this record player, this is literally a pleasure! Also I like turning on this video in YouTube with no sound during vynil is playing. I have a feeling I'm so into it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Tetragammon

There's not nearly enough metal in this thread. I recently re-discovered this album and am loving it all over again.


----------



## Protozoan

Spotify recommended this to me, I didn't think I would enjoy this type of music as much as I would. Despite it's simplicity and repetition, I find it really charming.


----------



## Folded Edge

Protozoan said:


> Spotify recommended this to me, I didn't think I would enjoy this type of music as much as I would. Despite it's simplicity and repetition, I find it really charming.


Beautiful piece that. Been used in a lot of Film/TV. Philip Glasses stuff is often really good IMO. I've been listening to some of his stuff fora few years now but he's got a big back catalogue. I really started to listen to him after discovering his fellow contemporary and ex friend (I think) Steve Reich many years ago now.


Another one much used in Film/TV - special mention for me goes to 'The Leftovers'







My favourite Steve Reich - Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## Dan the man

harrison said:


>


Did Stranger Things make you listen?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison

Dan the man said:


> Did Stranger Things make you listen?


No, all I know about stranger things is that it's a TV show or something that the song is played in. They mentioned it on the news and reminded me of the song. I listened to Kate Bush when her songs were out originally, I think she's about the same age as I am.

I should look it up on Youtube but it's probably not really designed for people my age.


----------



## Dan the man

harrison said:


> No, all I know about stranger things is that it's a TV show or something that the song is played in. They mentioned it on the news and reminded me of the song. I listened to Kate Bush when her songs were out originally, I think she's about the same age as I am.
> 
> I should look it up on Youtube but it's probably not really designed for people my age.


I enjoy it.

But the series is taking place in the 80's so that's why her song was used. Many other references and stuff from that time period as well. Wouldn't necessarily say it's not made for you.


----------



## harrison

Dan the man said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> But the series is taking place in the 80's so that's why her song was used. Many other references and stuff from that time period as well. Wouldn't necessarily say it's not made for you.


No worries - I should check it out.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

*Balam Acab – See Birds (Moon)





*


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


I love the live version of this from their Copenhagen album. I love that album I've listened to it so many times. I love the atmosphere of a live album that's done well, it feels like you're right there in the venue.


----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber

so underrated, great guy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I love the live version of this from their Copenhagen album. I love that album I've listened to it so many times. I love the atmosphere of a live album that's done well, it feels like you're right there in the venue.


Wow, that live version is nice. I need to check out the live album. I do, too like with Talking Heads. They're great live.


----------



## DeathBecomesHer1

Podcast called Wine and Crime most recent music Eat the Elephant album by A Perfect Circle


----------



## DeathBecomesHer1




----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh, wow. This is unique. Really enjoying this one. Damn, Spotify is on point with the music.👍


----------



## m4m8




----------



## Humesday




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the haunting vibe of this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Great cover of a Beatles song.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Liking this, new one on me. Thanks for posting. 👍

You heard the first Veruca Salt album, American Thighs? Classic, still my favourite.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Liking this, new one on me. Thanks for posting. 👍
> 
> You heard the first Veruca Salt album, American Thighs? Classic, still my favourite.


Yea, it's good. I'll have to check out the full album.

I haven't listened to that album until you told me so I gave it a try. It's pretty good. I enjoy these tracks the most I think.

The last two tracks also end the album pretty good. I like those. 👍 Only song I knew by Veruca Salt before was Seether. Volcano Girls is one of my favorites of theirs. I feel like I heard Benjamin before but it doesn't look like it's that popular on YouTube. It's a really good ballad. Wasn't expecting that from them. Might be my second or third favorite.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## Tetragammon

Really enjoying this album lately. I'm not usually into "industrial"-style metal, but this is impressive, probably because it's so atmospheric.


----------



## Humesday

Tetragammon said:


> Really enjoying this album lately. I'm not usually into "industrial"-style metal, but this is impressive, probably because it's so atmospheric.


I'm enjoying this one so far.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it's good. I'll have to check out the full album.
> 
> I haven't listened to that album until you told me so I gave it a try. It's pretty good. I enjoy these tracks the most I think.
> 
> The last two tracks also end the album pretty good. I like those. 👍 Only song I knew by Veruca Salt before was Seether. Volcano Girls is one of my favorites of theirs. I feel like I heard Benjamin before but it doesn't look like it's that popular on YouTube. It's a really good ballad. Wasn't expecting that from them. Might be my second or third favorite.


Yeah I've always loved the last 2 tracks, it's songs like that, the contrast to the largest part of the album that always elevated them above other bands to me.
I bought American Thighs when it was released in 1994, so I'd have been 17 or there abouts. The lyrics of 25, have been interesting to listen to at various ages of life.

When I was 15, I did not keep my motor clean 😁, when I was 20 I did not get plenty 😏
and when I was 25... was 20 years ago 😱.

Certainly influenced by the Smashing Pumpkins. If you've not heard their 1st album Gish, check it out.
I'm sure it could be argued by some that it's not their best album but it has an energy/feel none of their later stuff does. (Often the case with a 1st album) Classic IMHO.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is pretty cool.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Yeah I've always loved the last 2 tracks, it's songs like that, the contrast to the largest part of the album that always elevated them above other bands to me.
> I bought American Thighs when it was released in 1994, so I'd have been 17 or there abouts. The lyrics of 25, have been interesting to listen to at various ages of life.
> 
> When I was 15, I did not keep my motor clean 😁, when I was 20 I did not get plenty 😏
> and when I was 25... was 20 years ago 😱.
> 
> Certainly influenced by the Smashing Pumpkins. If you've not heard their 1st album Gish, check it out.
> I'm sure it could be argued by some that it's not their best album but it has an energy/feel none of their later stuff does. (Often the case with a 1st album) Classic IMHO.


Wow, you bought it when I was only a year old. 😳...Yea, I noticed those lyrics. Lol Their lyrics are pretty cool. 

I heard Mellon Collie by The Smashing Pumpkins but not that one yet. I know the song Rhinoceros off that album. I can usually listen to a band's early stuff and later stuff and like it all or most of it but I guess that's fine with me. Haha. More music for the ears. 😆 But then some bands, I only like their early stuff so it can go both ways.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I forgot about this song. Stranger Things made me want to listen to it again. 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

I'm either completely insane and imaging all this or I must have an incredible ear for hearing Elliott Smith influences, lol not sure which. I think it's the latter though because I can hear his influences in Phoebe Bridger's music for example and she has admitted he was a huge influence on her.

There are so many Elliott Smith influences in Rachel Bobbitt's music. I'm not sure if she has
ever cited him as an influence or not but I know she's covered some Heatmiser stuff (Elliott's band before going solo) so obviously she is familiar with his music.

The influences are so obvious in this track. When I first heard it I almost thought it was a cover at first.






Compare the acoustic strumming rhythm that starts out the song and can be heard clearly in the first 15 seconds of her song to the first 15 seconds of "Christian Brothers." (Also very similar to Needle in the Hay" too).






Then compare the almost Western style electric guitar riff that is first played at 00:05 in her song to the riff in "Coming Up Roses" at 01:31. It's so similar. It has the same almost laid back Western vibe. And they are both played as melodies over the more rhythmic acoustic guitar.






Then there is the vocal fading out and humming over the rhythm as it continues on at 01:05 just like in "Speed Trials" at 02:31.






So many similarities, it just sounds like an Elliott song. Can't be a coincidence. I noticed it the second I played it for the first time, this song was written in his style for sure. I love finding weird stuff like this. It was serendipitous for sure.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## pillbugger

I didn't know Buttercup had a rock band. Not sure where Blossom and Bubbles are though.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wouldn't have expected an indie band to do a cover of a Brandy song. 🤣 But it works. I thought it sounded familiar when it got to the chorus. 🤔


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Tetragammon

Where has this band been all my life? I can't believe I'm only finding out about them now... I mean, saxophone in black metal? Yes please! Experimental, post-black, whatever; this is amazing.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Chuck1213

AtomikX said:


> So post it up, what do you have spinning in the cd changer, record player, cassette, youtube or whatever?
> 
> Here is what I have cued up:
> 
> People Are People (14 minute homemade mix)- Depeche Mode
> You Look So Fine- Garbage
> Vow- Garbage
> All Good Things- Nelly Furtado
> 
> Let's hear your music.


Dane Wigington _[site link removed]_, Global Alert News on his YouTube channel.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Schmetterling

사랑의 한가운데 (feat. 선우정아)
EN: *In the Middle of Love* by _Temperature of Saying "Hi"_


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream

I guess it's more of a 'what was I' listening too. But it was appropriate as it came on the radio just as it started raining on my ride home.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## MCHB




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## BleedingHearts




----------



## MCHB




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Frankenstein_plus

Dark Piano - Sociopath - YouTube


----------



## Frankenstein_plus

Dark Piano - Sociopath - YouTube ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Chuck1213

AtomikX said:


> So post it up, what do you have spinning in the cd changer, record player, cassette, youtube or whatever?
> 
> Here is what I have cued up:
> 
> People Are People (14 minute homemade mix)- Depeche Mode
> You Look So Fine- Garbage
> Vow- Garbage
> All Good Things- Nelly Furtado
> 
> Let's hear your music.


Global Alert News by Dane Wigington of Geoengineeringwatch.org - LOL - fun stuff !


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've heard of this band a few years ago but never really listened to them. Think this is my favorite one so far.


----------



## floyd the barber

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've heard of this band a few years ago but never really listened to them. Think this is my favorite one so far.







great band


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

floyd the barber said:


> great band


Yea, I like that track a lot too. Good stuff. 🙂


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Dan the man

floyd the barber said:


>


Simply liked it for the title!

Another good one


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber

anxiety


----------



## Replicante




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## CarpeLibrum

*Tuxedo - Livin' 4 Your Lovin'*


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

Too up tempo for the trip hop / down tempo thread.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wasn't a big fan of Mazzy Star before but I think I'm getting used to their music.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Folded Edge

* Hidden Orchestra - Western Isles





*


----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not sure yet if I really like this band from the other songs I heard but I like this one.

Okay, but the album cover is making me laugh. Just a random, crying baby.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The tinnitus ringing in my left ear, while I eat lunch.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Fingertips


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My sister linked this to me a few days ago. Didn't realize it was an older song of his, though. Thought it was off his new album. Lol I really love it. Jack White is a music genius.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Apparently, this is a cover of a Yoko Ono song. I don't know if I would like her music so I'll just stick to this one. I really like this whole album.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## donistired




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Socialmisfits

I'm trying that new Beyonce record but it is not for me


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This has a really haunting sound.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

New song to be hooked on. Lol


----------



## Humesday




----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Now I never wanna feeeeel....like I did dat day! Take me to da pwace I wub! Take me all da wayyyyyyyyyayyyyyyyyy...............yeah yeah!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The refrigerator.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## stronglady

My friends say this song fits me,still look good at 43 years old,


----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Runner girl9090

Pride( in the name of love) U2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, I like this.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger

Once upon a time, in a strange place (early 2010s, YouTube) electric violins and electric cellos were kind of the thing.


----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is pretty good.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Damn, this is good. Thought this was modern indie replicating the 70s sound but it's from 1999. 😳


----------



## Tetragammon

Been enjoying this album all day.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, I like this. Think I've listened to it 30 times or more already in the past week.


----------



## pillbugger

Kitties and ice cream.


----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg. This is so good.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Stick24

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Nice! It gave me an "Allroy" kind of vibe


----------



## Stick24

I've been a loyal listener to lofi playlists because they help me to not overthink (or not over do it anyhow) and today YouTube's algorithm suggested my one of those playlists but with *Cheems the meme dog* as the the main character


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stick24 said:


> Nice! It gave me an "Allroy" kind of vibe


I had to look that band up on YouTube. I never heard of them but I can see the resemblance.


----------



## Folded Edge

Portishead's Dummy. Released 28 years ago, yesterday 😱😍


----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83

This song feels so beautiful.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man

I like some Carly Rae Jepsen. Damn this song is 10 years already! I'd give away what little of all my possessions and money I have to go back to 2012 with what I know now.


----------



## Dan the man

I like some Dave Grusin


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm liking this band's music a lot. I still think my favorite one is Cryonic Suspension May Save Your Life. That song is way too dope.


----------



## pillbugger

I don't think bandcamp links work like YouTube but...








Stained Glass Eyes Weep from the Chapel, by Theodora


from the album A Blemish on the Face of Death




serpentsswordrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon

Man, I haven't listened to much melodic death metal much since high school when it was still my favorite genre... Then tonight this came up on Youtube as a recommendation. I can't believe bands like Soilwork and Dark Tranquility are still around... Seems like melodeath bands tend to last a long time.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is weird and I like it.  Nice, dark industrial sound to it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber

FIDLAR IS BACK


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man

Pretty far from being my kind of music but l like this song. Plus the great quote,

Everyday above ground is a great day remember that. My new signature


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was listening to more of this album then the second song I play off of it, I instantly recognize it when the chorus hits. I haven't heard this song since 2010. 😳 This song completely got erased from my head cause I forgot all about it.

The nostalgia is strong on this one. I don't usually get nostalgic so this is nice. Took me a good few minutes to remember when I heard this song until I played the music video. I don't think I played this one a whole lot. Oh man, I'm going to be hooked on this.  I need to listen to the rest of this album.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## Tetragammon

@pillbugger;

Ah man, I haven't listened to uneXpect in years! Good song; I've never even heard that album so I'll have to check it out. Shame they disbanded though, they were so unique.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Runner girl9090

*The Police - Message In A Bottle*
The Police - Message In A Bottle


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This has late 70s to early 80s rock vibes to it. Pretty interesting. 🤔 I thought it was an old song at first. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song must be what heaven sounds like. 🥰

Definitely up there at least in my top 10 of their songs. It's not the best album of theirs imo but it's a good one still. It's interesting this song came out in 1996 cause it sounds more 80s than 90s to me. 😳 Or like 1990.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This isn't bad. Her voice sounds pretty soothing.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This isn't bad. Her voice sounds pretty soothing.


Make My Head Sing is a great album. I actually posted Oblivious here a while back, I listen to that track a lot. I love the instrumentation and the dissonance on it. She has a great voice too. I like how calm her voice sounds against the chaos and intensity of the instrumentation. 

She also did an amazing album of Elliot Smith covers. I don't think you're into ES but for ES fans that album is just amazing. Such great takes on some of his best stuff. Also, I love how she has a crazy new hair style like every month haha.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Make My Head Sing is a great album. I actually posted Oblivious here a while back, I listen to that track a lot. I love the instrumentation and the dissonance on it. She has a great voice too. I like how calm her voice sounds against the chaos and intensity of the instrumentation.
> 
> She also did an amazing album of Elliot Smith covers. I don't think you're into ES but for ES fans that album is just amazing. Such great takes on some of his best stuff. Also, I love how she has a crazy new hair style like every month haha.


I listened to a few tracks off that album. Only thing I don't like about that track is it fades too quickly and makes it sound a bit off on that part but it's a good song. It's just a small nitpick. Lol But I don't care that much. It should've faded slower like 99 percent of songs do when they fade, though. Would've sounded more natural. I must've missed it when you posted it. Ironic we both posted the same song from that album. Our tastes are similar in ways.  It really is a calming voice she has. I also like how her voice contradicts the music. I like artists like that and I notice the same thing. Lol

I actually do like a few Elliot Smith songs. I'm not big on him but I do listen to him once in awhile since you posted some of his stuff. I need to listen to him more. Speed Trials is my favorite of his so far. I remember looking up that he passed away at a young age, too.

I noticed her hairstyles when I looked her up. 😆 I prefer the blonde but I like hair dye, too. I especially like blue hair for some reason. Maybe cause this one girl that used to work at one of the stores here had blue hair and blue hair looks better than I thought it would in person. It was a bright blue color, too. I just wouldn't want to dye my own hair. Also like the cover you posted. 👍

I like that live song you posted by Goat awhile back. I posted one of their tracks and that's when you posted a live version of their song Let it Bleed. I listened to the studio version about a week or so ago and I actually like the live version more I think. But I'll still listen to the studio version. It can go both ways for me. Sometimes, I like the studio versions of songs better and sometimes I like the live versions better.

I just listened to the original version of Roman Candle and I like it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> Make My Head Sing is a great album.


 I saw this out of the corner of my eye and thought it said "Make My Head Sling is a great album".


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The lyrics sound like they were generated by an AI. 🤣 But the music is really good.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I listened to a few tracks off that album. Only thing I don't like about that track is it fades too quickly and makes it sound a bit off on that part but it's a good song. It's just a small nitpick. Lol But I don't care that much. It should've faded slower like 99 percent of songs do when they fade, though. Would've sounded more natural. I must've missed it when you posted it. Ironic we both posted the same song from that album. Our tastes are similar in ways.  It really is a calming voice she has. I also like how her voice contradicts the music. I like artists like that and I notice the same thing. Lol
> 
> I actually do like a few Elliot Smith songs. I'm not big on him but I do listen to him once in awhile since you posted some of his stuff. I need to listen to him more. Speed Trials is my favorite of his so far. I remember looking up that he passed away at a young age, too.
> 
> I noticed her hairstyles when I looked her up. 😆 I prefer the blonde but I like hair dye, too. I especially like blue hair for some reason. Maybe cause this one girl that used to work at one of the stores here had blue hair and blue hair looks better than I thought it would in person. It was a bright blue color, too. I just wouldn't want to dye my own hair. Also like the cover you posted. 👍
> 
> I like that live song you posted by Goat awhile back. I posted one of their tracks and that's when you posted a live version of their song Let it Bleed. I listened to the studio version about a week or so ago and I actually like the live version more I think. But I'll still listen to the studio version. It can go both ways for me. Sometimes, I like the studio versions of songs better and sometimes I like the live versions better.
> 
> I just listened to the original version of Roman Candle and I like it.


Oh well I posted it a while back, not sure when I think maybe it was last summer in 2021. Pretty sure it was summertime when I posted it. I think it's the best song from the album so thats prob why we both posted it. But yah we definitely have overlapping tastes which is cool when that happens cause you share stuff you like but also have a source to discover new stuff.

Oh that's really cool you like some Elliott stuff  it makes me happy when other people also like Elliott haha. Yah Speed Trials is a great track I can listen to it over and over I especially like the ending how he multi-tracks his voice for the chorus and then hums / vocalizes the melody and it fades out. It's so calming. I really like the lyrics too. They are really cryptic and I'm not sure what exactly he means but I can identify with them anyway, if that makes sense. _"It's just a brief smile crossing your face. Running speed trials standing in place. It's just a brief smile crossing your face. Running speed trials all over the place."_ I really like the different ways he finds to express certain emotions that comes through in his music even if you don't entirely understand the literal meaning of what he is saying.

I feel like she must spend so much time on her hair lol. Like too much time. It's weird too how if you look at all her pics she looks so different from one to another it's like the way her hair frames her face changes so much its almost like her face changes too. A person's hairstyle really does change how you perceive their face. But it's kind of cool if you are an artist you're allowed to be eccentric like that.

Yah I love that Goat song, they're a cool band. I've been listening to their stuff a lot this summer actually they are a good summer band to listen to. I don't usually listen to them in fall or winter they have a summer kind of vibe to me.

Roman Candle is a such an intense song. It's weird because the lyrics are so direct which is unusual for him most of his lyrics are all metaphors for things. And in that one he comes out and says "I want to hurt him. I want to give him pain." The rest of it is pretty cryptic but that line is so direct. I think Condor Ave. is my favorite track from the album, such good song writing there. Unfortunately he died far too young.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> Oh well I posted it a while back, not sure when I think maybe it was last summer in 2021. Pretty sure it was summertime when I posted it. I think it's the best song from the album so thats prob why we both posted it. But yah we definitely have overlapping tastes which is cool when that happens cause you share stuff you like but also have a source to discover new stuff.
> 
> Oh that's really cool you like some Elliott stuff  it makes me happy when other people also like Elliott haha. Yah Speed Trials is a great track I can listen to it over and over I especially like the ending how he multi-tracks his voice for the chorus and then hums / vocalizes the melody and it fades out. It's so calming. I really like the lyrics too. They are really cryptic and I'm not sure what exactly he means but I can identify with them anyway, if that makes sense. _"It's just a brief smile crossing your face. Running speed trials standing in place. It's just a brief smile crossing your face. Running speed trials all over the place."_ I really like the different ways he finds to express certain emotions that comes through in his music even if you don't entirely understand the literal meaning of what he is saying.
> 
> I feel like she must spend so much time on her hair lol. Like too much time. It's weird too how if you look at all her pics she looks so different from one to another it's like the way her hair frames her face changes so much its almost like her face changes too. A person's hairstyle really does change how you perceive their face. But it's kind of cool if you are an artist you're allowed to be eccentric like that.
> 
> Yah I love that Goat song, they're a cool band. I've been listening to their stuff a lot this summer actually they are a good summer band to listen to. I don't usually listen to them in fall or winter they have a summer kind of vibe to me.
> 
> Roman Candle is a such an intense song. It's weird because the lyrics are so direct which is unusual for him most of his lyrics are all metaphors for things. And in that one he comes out and says "I want to hurt him. I want to give him pain." The rest of it is pretty cryptic but that line is so direct. I think Condor Ave. is my favorite track from the album, such good song writing there. Unfortunately he died far too young.


Yea, it must be the best song from the album. It is so far for me. Lol It is interesting that our tastes are so similar but also different.

I started listening to more Elliott Smith last night after you mentioned him. His lyrics are rather interesting. I'm not sure exactly what he means in the song, either but I can sort of understand it. That's a good way to analyze the song, too. It's insane he was around in the 90s cause I didn't hear about him until you posted about him on here. 

It's weird how something as simple as hair can do that to a person's face. 🤣 I can say I'm not a fan of bangs. Lol 

I haven't listened to a lot of Goat stuff yet. I'll listen to more eventually. I'll probably listen to them in Fall or Winter. I could listen to just about anything anytime of the year. I can see how they have a Summer vibe, though. I need to find more modern psychedelic bands like that.

I should listen to his other songs off that album then. His lyrics do seem to be pretty dark. Dark lyrics intrigue me. He was definitely very talented and he has a good voice, too.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it must be the best song from the album. It is so far for me. Lol It is interesting that our tastes are so similar but also different.
> 
> I started listening to more Elliott Smith last night after you mentioned him. His lyrics are rather interesting. I'm not sure exactly what he means in the song, either but I can sort of understand it. That's a good way to analyze the song, too. It's insane he was around in the 90s cause I didn't hear about him until you posted about him on here.
> 
> It's weird how something as simple as hair can do that to a person's face. 🤣 I can say I'm not a fan of bangs. Lol
> 
> I haven't listened to a lot of Goat stuff yet. I'll listen to more eventually. I'll probably listen to them in Fall or Winter. I could listen to just about anything anytime of the year. I can see how they have a Summer vibe, though. I need to find more modern psychedelic bands like that.
> 
> I should listen to his other songs off that album then. His lyrics do seem to be pretty dark. Dark lyrics intrigue me. He was definitely very talented and he has a good voice, too.


Yah a lot of his lyrics are like that, very dark and like these secret meanings that you can't understand but often can just feel. Most of the time he's not really singing about what he's singing about i.e. drug addition, if he's singing about being a junkie he's probably using addiction as a metaphor for something else. A lot of his songs on the first 3-4 albums are like that but then on the 4th he started to experiment more with different instrumentation and started composing a lot more pop rock type songs. But he was always an indie artist with relatively insignificantl record sales so most people haven't heard of him. 

I think the best Goat album is the first one World Music. I really like how they bring together psych rock and afrobeat. It's has a cool tribal sound to it that I love. When I listen to it I really feel like it's this priestess or shaman guiding me on a psychedelic trip lol.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This has a bit of a haunting, melancholic feel to it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

New Bjork song was very promising. 🥰


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


Nice one, hadn't heard this. Looking into it, it's featuring MF Doom and J Rocc.

Edit, nope they're on another track on the single.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Nice one, hadn't heard this. Looking into it, it's featuring MF Doom and J Rocc.
> 
> Edit, nope they're on another track on the single.


Lol I read J Rocc and was thinking of a character from a TV show. 😂

I'm digging their stuff. Its a lot of jazzy stuff mixed with experimental stuff I guess you could say. Listened to Inspiration Information 3. It's amazing.


----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Again, another small complaint with an album being too short. 😂 Especially with this artist since she barely comes out with music. So, I really wanted a lengthy album from her. But every song is good. 👌 So meh. It makes up for it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Didn't know there was a new Goat song. Lol


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Tetragammon

Been enjoying this album all night.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the singer's shaky voice. Don't think I've ever heard a voice like that before.


----------



## harrison




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Folded Edge

Recent discovery.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I used to like this song then got tired of it. Now, I'm digging it again. Must've been like 17 years since the last time I actually liked the song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like this and their remake of Michael Jackson's Smooth Criminal a lot.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday

just premiered


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is addicting. I sent the song link to my oldest sister and she said she likes it. It's like our music taste is the exact same.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/bladeenightcore%2Fbladee-rainbow-nightcore


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Something about Bjork's 90s and early 2000s work that just seems mystifying and cathartic. Has such an atmospheric presence about it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's probably a weird choice to pick as a favorite but this is my favorite Smashing Pumpkins song. Haven't listened to it for a little while.


----------



## either/or

I've been listening to a lot of 70's punk and proto-punk lately. I really like how raw and no frills it is. I feel like it's rock in it's purest form. Like no bull****, everything is stripped away but it's core.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## elusivecargo

Love this...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon

I don't usually post Nightcore'd J-Pop but what the hell. Always loved the lyrics to this, and I like it even more covered and Nightcore'd.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/shehates7yeung%2Flive-twice-candyball-ft-as-one-bonus-track


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

RIP Pharoah Sanders 😥


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Starcut83 said:


>


I've never listened to Ray Charles's music before but I like this. 👍


----------



## Starcut83

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've never listened to Ray Charles's music before but I like this. 👍


Me neither but I heard it on a show I watch and liked it.☺


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Starcut83 said:


> Me neither but I heard it on a show I watch and liked it.☺


That happens with me. I'll hear a song on a show or in a movie then end up liking it and look it up. 🤣 Or the opposite happens where I hear a song then later on I hear it in a show or movie and recognize it.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison

I've never seen a lead guitarist wearing white shorts before. Personally I think he should calm down before he hurts himself.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not a huge Paramore fan but I like a lot of their stuff. This new song is really good. Has more of an indie feel to it than just regular emo punk sound. I don't think there's many songs I don't like by them, though.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Not a huge Paramore fan but I like a lot of their stuff. This new song is really good. Has more of an indie feel to it than just regular emo punk sound. I don't think there's many songs I don't like by them, though.


Yeah I hear ya... 

This songs kinda cute imo. I really cannot believe it's 9 years old already though!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> Yeah I hear ya...
> 
> This songs kinda cute imo. I really cannot believe it's 9 years old already though!


Yea, I like that one too and Ain't it Fun. My favorites are Monster, The Only Exception, and Let the Flames Begin.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## britisharrow

Number One Party Anthem by The Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## mt moyt




----------



## hayes




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, this song is lovely. 🥰 I needed this today.


----------



## floyd the barber

always loved these guys. one of the greatest parody lps ever imo


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like this beat. 👌


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think this is the best of their song I heard so far but then again, I haven't heard much. Maybe like 2 or 3 songs.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## moxosis




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is beautiful.


----------



## floyd the barber

classic


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## WillYouStopDave

The furnace


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## floyd the barber

everyone is going on about Dahmer on netflix but this band from Chicago made a 'musical' about him in order of events. they have a holiday of horror, all ages show, once a year and i've been like 3 times. corporate death actually attended the trial. you can see him in the blue suit. great guys. they do 'murder metal'.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Can't stop listening to this lately.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Must be an unpopular opinion to like this album but I like it. Although, my taste in music is all over the place anyways and I'm not too picky with music so I'm bound to like something a lot of people don't. Lol This track is one of my favorites.


----------



## floyd the barber

such a beautiful song, the lyrics really hit me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, new song.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## either/or




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## Dan the man

This song could get me feeling a little misty eyed if I'm in the mood


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Dan the man said:


> This song could get me feeling a little misty eyed if I'm in the mood


This is a really nice song


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

either/or said:


>


I never heard this song. And I like it.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

PurplePeopleEater said:


>


I like her voice.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Folded Edge said:


>


This is Trippy. I like it.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This sounds very melancholy. Beautiful song.








PeanutButterOatBars said:


> I like her voice.


I do, too. 🥰


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## Dan the man

I cant believe this song is 20 years old


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## Blue Dino

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxA687tYuMWil8MYraOl26n5ElT4lhC5Z


----------



## Folded Edge

Dan the man said:


> I cant believe this song is 20 years old


*Rage Against Vanessa Carlton*
I'm not normally a fan of mash-ups, but I did laugh when I first heard this. 😜


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I really like the flute in this song.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This artist can go either way for me. I either really like the songs or think they're not that good. But her voice is gorgeous and classy sounding in this. Beautiful song. 🥰


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm addicted to this. So infectious. Not really a fan of her but I'm digging this new stuff.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Doubl3

AtomikX said:


> Let's hear your music.


Pure, absolute silence.....🤫 
(and the constant high pitch ringing in both ears)
*Eller's Out*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Astonishingly underrated group. While Flagpole Sitta is their most popular song, Woolly Muffler is my personal favorite.


----------



## Dan the man

I’ll admit I’ve been digging her of late


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## donistired




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## asittingducky

Idgaf if you're hell mel himself, need a playlist? I always got this one cocked and loaded:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They never stop making music it seems. 😳


----------



## Tetragammon

I wonder... Any fans of midwest emo on here?


----------



## Folded Edge

Mimi Parker R.I.P. 😢


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Mimi Parker R.I.P. 😢


I heard about this yesterday. 

Never heard this song by Low before. I like it a lot.


----------



## either/or

Folded Edge said:


> Mimi Parker R.I.P. 😢


Great band, one of my faves. I love those male/female vocal harmonies. I saw on Twitter the night she died. Terrible she died at 55, that's too young.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Folded Edge

either/or said:


> Great band, one of my faves. I love those male/female vocal harmonies. I saw on Twitter the night she died. Terrible she died at 55, that's too young.


Yeah, shockingly young. One of those bands I thought I'd get around to seeing live at some point. 😓


----------



## donistired




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> They never stop making music it seems. 😳


Haha When I first discovered them, they had been around for a while and I did freak out when I saw the number of albums they had released at that point. I'm guessing they have continued to release stuff at that prolific rate 😁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> Haha When I first discovered them, they had been around for a while and I did freak out when I saw the number of albums they had released at that point. I'm guessing they have continued to release stuff at that prolific rate 😁


I found out about them like 2 years ago. This isn't my favorite album of theirs but I like it still. I think Butterfly 3000, K.G. and Polygondwanaland are favorites of mine. Yea, it's like 25 albums. Lol They must really know what they're doing. I want to see them live cause theyre so amazing live. Eventually, I'll listen to all their stuff, at least their previous stuff. If they keep making music at this rate, I probably won't ever hear it all. 🤣

Open Water is amazing live. Thats one of those where I think the live version is better.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I found out about them like 2 years ago. This isn't my favorite album of theirs but I like it still. I think Butterfly 3000, K.G. and Polygondwanaland are favorites of mine. Yea, it's like 25 albums. Lol They must really know what they're doing. I want to see them live cause theyre so amazing live. Eventually, I'll listen to all their stuff, at least their previous stuff. If they keep making music at this rate, I probably won't ever hear it all. 🤣
> 
> Open Water is amazing live. Thats one of those where I think the live version is better.


I've not listened to any of their new stuff for a while, or live stuff either. 

A huge output often means a drop in quality, but not always. They seem to play live constantly as well, so they will be honing songs as they play them.

A great comment from the Band's Discogs page summons it up nicely I think.


"
*candiedbacon * May 20, 2022 
great band, sure not everything is great. I have noticed a trend of fans turning on the band because of their aggressive release schedule. But hey, what are you doing with your life? sitting behind a keyboard talking ****. At least they're touring and making money doing something they love while you sit on discogs and pout sad boi "

I'll need to check out some of the stuff I've not listened to yet.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I've not listened to any of their new stuff for a while, or live stuff either.
> 
> A huge output often means a drop in quality, but not always. They seem to play live constantly as well, so they will be honing songs as they play them.
> 
> A great comment from the Band's Discogs page summons it up nicely I think.
> 
> 
> "
> *candiedbacon * May 20, 2022
> great band, sure not everything is great. I have noticed a trend of fans turning on the band because of their aggressive release schedule. But hey, what are you doing with your life? sitting behind a keyboard talking ****. At least they're touring and making money doing something they love while you sit on discogs and pout sad boi "
> 
> I'll need to check out some of the stuff I've not listened to yet.


Yea, some of their stuff might not be the best. I like their jazzy, synth and progressive rock stuff the most. I actually think they still sound pretty great. I would say better even maybe. Although, Changes might be my least favorite recent album of theirs and it's still top quality. Lol I'm going back and listening to more of their music. I'm enjoying Ice, Death, Planets, Lungs, Mushrooms, and Lava a lot. Iron Lung is so good. 

Paper Mache Dream Balloon is a good one of theirs, too.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Don Henley's The End Of The Innocence is just on a loop in my head when I'm tryna sleep 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> Don Henley's The End Of The Innocence is just on a loop in my head when I'm tryna sleep 😂


 If you really wanna lose your innocence, there's a video on Youtube somewhere of him performing one of his solo songs in the 80s where he was trying to dance. Let me put it to you this way. It's a good thing he has an amazing voice.


----------



## Ellis88

Tony Williams Lifetime Believe It.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you really wanna lose your innocence, there's a video on Youtube somewhere of him performing one of his solo songs in the 80s where he was trying to dance. Let me put it to you this way. It's a good thing he has an amazing voice.


Gonna have a little look for that; not sure I've any innocence left though haha


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> Gonna have a little look for that; not sure I've any innocence left though haha


 It would have been hilarious if I could have found him trying to dance back when he had the Bob Ross thing going on but it was one of his solo songs. I can't remember which one but I guess it was a faster song like All She Wants To Do Is Dance. 

It was good he went back with the Eagles because he can just kinda sit there and play drums or whatever and let Joe Walsh jump around if the music really needs that.


----------



## asittingducky

satisfying pop


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ready for the rest of the album. 🥰


----------



## asittingducky




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## asittingducky

already know the end to this one...
duh


----------



## Humesday




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## crimeclub

Vince didn't try to hide the fact that Sprite was sponsoring him lol


----------



## alwaysrunning

England V's USA. Nil- nil. Maybe they'll win now I just tuned in 😂 prob opposite. Maybe I should stop listening ha


----------



## Tetragammon

Been enjoying this album lately.


----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Schmetterling




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream

Time for some Christmas cheer. 😈


----------



## either/or




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

So much emotion captured in this song. His lyrics are so poetic. I love how he strips away all pretenses and completely exposes himself in it.






Only how I feel every single day

_But just then my knees give under me
My head feels weak and suddenly
It's clear to see, it's not them, but me
Who's lost my self-identity
As I hide behind these books I read
While scribbling my poetry
Like art could save a wretch like me
With some ideal ideology
That no one could hope to achieve
And I'm never real, it's just a sketch of me
And everything I've made is trite and cheap and a waste
Of paint, of tape, of time_


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm going to be hooked on yet another song. Lol


----------



## asittingducky




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/tekea%2Fzentien


----------



## Tetragammon

This just came out the other day but I keep listening to it over and over.


----------



## Folded Edge

Loving the album this is from.

*Rich Ruth - Heavy And Earthbound*


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Folded Edge

Manuel Göttsching R.I.P.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Hemispheres

Nero Forte


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt

__
https://soundcloud.com/nhan133%2Fb-ray-x-han-sara-xin-dung-nhac-may-marrk-martinez-remix-ban-nhac-full-hot-tiktok-2022


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## floyd the barber

forgot i had this record, holy **** this is good. it's also worth a lot on discogs woah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song makes me think of Warpaint kind of. I love it.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Schmetterling

_Bags_ by Clairo


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## harrison




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## floyd the barber

got my tickets, excited


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## muzzylin

I’m listening to Christmas music I love it I listen to all different types But my favourite is the old time stuff right now I’m listening to Burl Ives Holly Jolly Christmas Love it and it helps me get some energy Merry Christmas everyone to everyone


----------



## floyd the barber

great band


----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


>


Lol This was on my YouTube newsfeed last night.


----------



## either/or




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or




----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## harrison




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Dan the man




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## either/or

White Stripes Deep Cuts. Indie stuff from when they were playing gigs in Detroit bars.


----------



## hayes




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Tetragammon




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------

